#ubuntu-br 2011-02-07
<phzinho> revberaldo, vixe
<phzinho> mas ja consertou?
<revberaldo> phzinho, tava procurando um tutorial sobre o nouveau (queria aceleração 3D), aí encontrei isso aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<revberaldo> phzinho, é basicamente o mesmo que eu fiz, mas vou tentar de novo.
<eduardo> boa noite
<eduardo> alguem sabe de dizer como instalar o drive de video via chrome 9 no ubuntu 10.10?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ja vem
<mibis> lol voltei galera
<mibis> e ae
<mibis> e ae alguma novidade na rede?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> notice: lendo esta pagina >> http://www.geekbase.com.br/cultura/flautadoce.asp
<OdidrepodnumbuS> legal: >> http://www.geekbase.com.br/cultura/flauta_mp3.asp
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :D bom http://www.geekbase.com.br/cultura/flauta/mp3/15%20Telemann1Miller.mp3
<mibis> q se passa mano
<mibis> ta saindo mesmo ou esta caindo a net
<OdidrepodnumbuS> saindo
<OdidrepodnumbuS> status de error:
<OdidrepodnumbuS> no error no caindo
<eduardo> alguém pode me ajudar
<OdidrepodnumbuS> [21:33] <eduardo> alguem sabe de dizer como instalar o drive de video via chrome 9 no ubuntu 10.10?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ele ja vem
<OdidrepodnumbuS> tenho uma dessa parada la em casa
<eduardo> no site da via linux nao tem o driver de video para ubuntu 10.10
<OdidrepodnumbuS> serviços q nao funciona: qualquer efeitos graficos ao demais tudo normal :D
<OdidrepodnumbuS> esta incluso no cd
<eduardo> como aivar o recurso 3d ou aceleração grafica da placa 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
 * ptl não sabe
<ptl> :-/
<ptl> tem que ver os drivers do Xorg
<ptl> será que tem um com aceleração 3D pra essa sua placa VIA?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> nao se ativa :/
<OdidrepodnumbuS> nunca consegui
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :S
<ptl> procurou no Google?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :/
<eduardo> sim
<ptl> e nada?
<eduardo> nao
<eduardo> instalei uma
<OdidrepodnumbuS> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=78124.0
<OdidrepodnumbuS> olha
<eduardo> mas deu erro no Xserver
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :)
<OdidrepodnumbuS> 	Tópico: VIA Chispset - Driver para Ubuntu 10.10  (Lida 554 vezes)
<eduardo> tive que voltar para o vesa
<eduardo> ok
<eduardo> obrigado..
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mas olha so
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mas vc estava usando vesa?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> O.o
<alanteixeira> essa placa suporta aceleração?
<alanteixeira> acredito q não
<eduardo> sim
<eduardo> nao vesa nao
<eduardo> unichrome
<eduardo> openchrome
<eduardo> melhor
<eduardo> com suporte a acelerção 3d
<eduardo> no windows tem 256 de video compartilhada
<OdidrepodnumbuS> via no linux é problema :(
<eduardo> o grande lance é o youtube
<eduardo> ele dah leg em tela cheia
<ptl> lag
<eduardo> uso o driver openchrome
<eduardo> e realmente nao tem suporte para aceleração
<OdidrepodnumbuS> os driver para placas graficas via sao problemas, muitos limitados
<OdidrepodnumbuS> =/ da a impressão pelos relatos achado na net q nunca vai ser diferente do que é hoje, tem falatorio do seculo passado :O
<eduardo> obrigado pela dica OdidrepodnumbuS...
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :-( nem nem nem, queria é te dar uma coisa q ajudasse
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :S
<OdidrepodnumbuS> que ativasse :S
<OdidrepodnumbuS> problemas = - usuarios :S
<eduardo> vi a tabela
<eduardo> Chrome9 HC 	P4M900, VN896 	0x3371 	OK 	not implemented 	 not working 	not implemented (up to 2048x2048) 	absent 	not implemented 	OK
<eduardo> http://www.openchrome.org/trac/wiki/SupportedHardware
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :(
<OdidrepodnumbuS> triste isso
<eduardo> sim
<OdidrepodnumbuS> tambem
<OdidrepodnumbuS> quando vc vai comprar um pc, vc pergunta, fsb, placa de video rede placa mae som etc os vendedores nao sabem :S
<eduardo> é
<OdidrepodnumbuS> se nao eles diziam, olha nao compra essa :S
<eduardo> os fabricantes tem de disponibilizar driver para linux atuais tb
<Gabriel1> Boa noite
<OdidrepodnumbuS> boa noite
<OdidrepodnumbuS> sim eduardo, mas eles nao ligam,
<Gabriel1> alguém trabalha com emulação de terminais ibm com o ubuntu/
<Gabriel1> *?
<ptl> ibm3151?
<Gabriel1> 3270
<ptl> pra 3270 eu uso o c3270
<Gabriel1> o terminal é tranks de acessar, meu problema é a impressão, lá no serviço as maquinas ruindous usam o RPM95, qual seria o equivalente?
<Gabriel1> vou rodar um terminal piloto linux lá amanhã, se der certo vão migrar a repartição toda
<ptl> aí já não sei :-/
<ptl> minha experiência com isso é bem limitada
<ptl> parabéns pela iniciativa de migração
<Gabriel1> to quebrando cabeça desde ontem e não achei ninguém que já tenha usado assim
<Gabriel1> nem o pessoal da prodemge soube informar
<ptl> tente perguntar em inglês no canal #aix
<ptl> aliás, ##aix
<ptl> o pessoal de lá pode ser que saiba
<Gabriel1> ok, i'll try
<Gabriel1> thanks
<mibis> testando
<ptl> teste failed
<mibis> negativo deu 100%
<mibis> kkkkk
<peregrinator_six> !ping
<Pskol> poff
 * peregrinator_six eita canal bonito, até o bot tira folga... :P
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHSUAHSUAHUHS
<Pskol> ele foi ve um porno
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ...
<Messi> boa noite a todos do chat..
<Messi> alguem poderia me dizer pq quando insiro o crack no pes 2011 pelo wine ele diz que nao tem programa instaldo?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> chat, me alembrou batepapouol, vou la tirar minha raiva :-D
<Messi> lol
<OdidrepodnumbuS> games = #ubuntugames
<Messi> entao como dito acima alguem ajuda ai?
<alanteixeira> Messi: rpz nunca ouvi falar de cracker jogos windows no linux. não é melhor vc usar o windows?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> freenode nao gosta de falar de crackers :S, deve ser medo :(
<marmadeoli> Boa noite galera. Como faço para o Evolution gravar as senhas das contas de e-mail. Seleciono a opção mas sempre que reinicio ele pede novamente.
<OdidrepodnumbuS> o carteiro do gnome nao esta funcionando?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> afk volto jaja
<marmadeoli> ele não salva as senhas que digito e peço para memorizar
<Pskol> hauhua,, o Messi querendo crakear um jogo de futebol, no linux ainda,..
<Messi> Pskol , entao cara, nao entendo pq nao roda o crack no mais funfa lza
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: eaue  man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, diga lá meu primão do coração! :D
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: \o/ viu o jogo do Vasco?
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, sem tv aqui... :P
<alanteixeira> :-(
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira,  quebro mais de um ano já eu acho e não faz falta alguma, só fiquei mais inteligente! XD...
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: tens razão a tv aliena as pessoas
<alanteixeira> eu quase não assisto
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, a tv "mediocraliza" <----------- acabei de inventar um adjetivo! :P
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<OdidrepodnumbuS> atualização kde 4.6 corrige bug no plasma, ficou otimo :D
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, \o/
<alanteixeira> OdidrepodnumbuS: vou dá mais um tempo pra atualizar meu kde
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, good night!
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; ja viu o xubuntu 11.04 ?
<xGrind> testei hj. ta ficando loco. parecido com o mac
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, tá ficando legal né...!?
<peregrinator_six> :D
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :)
<xGrind> OdidrepodnumbuS; \o
<OdidrepodnumbuS> xGrind: boa noite :)
<OdidrepodnumbuS> esta servido?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> macarrao ao molho fontes
<xGrind> kk
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :|
<xGrind> comi muito hj pqp ;x
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :|
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :P
<xGrind> xubuntu 11.04
<xGrind> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs070.snc6/168084_144095352316628_100001484920275_258012_6285628_n.jpg
<OdidrepodnumbuS> legal
<OdidrepodnumbuS> pena q parece com genome
<marmadeoli> pessoal o evolution na instalação de vocês pede a senha sempre que envia/recebe mensagens mesmo quando você seta para memorizar?
<xGrind> gnome ta mudando o estilo dele
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :)
<xGrind> e li num site q o xubuntu 11.04 nao vai vim como exaile mais. vai vim com o gmusicbrowser
<alanteixeira> claro q parece gnome não é feito com gtk
<vania> !offtopic
<xGrind> lxde tbm é feito com gtk
<xGrind> vania falar de gnome nao é falar de ubuntu?
<xGrind> oO
<OdidrepodnumbuS> offtopic em ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, do jetio que tá chato o negocio do unity no ubuntu 11 eu vou até de xubuntu 11 se der mole! XD
<peregrinator_six> *jeito...
<xGrind> eu gostava do ubuntu de antes. ate o 9.10. depois começou a ficar cheio de frescura
<xGrind> ficou bonito, mas ta cheio de coisa estranha nele
<alanteixeira> as verões não oficiais precisam de atenção quando a integração com os aplicativos
<alanteixeira> versões*
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, não deprecie os outros com os seus comentarios rapaz, eu não sou fresco... :S
<carlos_> pode cre
<xGrind> alanteixeira; nao entendi
<xGrind> kkk
<alanteixeira> o kubuntu é sequinho não tem quase nada
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; é só olhar o unity. muita gente achando estranho
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, mas ele é estranho mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<OdidrepodnumbuS> vania: faz assim /msg #ubuntu-br marmadeoli http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=71703.0
<carlos_> po cara usei unity no netbook e bem leve
<alanteixeira> xGrind: o pessoal não dá atenção a integração dos programas com o ambiente gráfico, entendeu?
<peregrinator_six> carlos_, essa é minha bronca eu tenho Desktop e não netbook, por que tenho que ser obrigado a usar ambiente de notbook em Desktop...?! :S
 * peregrinator_six RIDICULO ISSO!
<alanteixeira> xGrind: quem instala o kubuntu sente falta de vários aplicativos
<OdidrepodnumbuS> de nenhum? lol
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :s
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; pelo que li, vai ter opçao pra escolher entre o unity e o gnome-shell
<peregrinator_six> não vai não!
<xGrind> alguem ae com o 11.04 ?
<carlos_> concordo com vc meu caro
<carlos_> testei aqui em casa meus filhos nao aprovaram
<peregrinator_six> carlos_, Linux é livre, se com o ubuntu 11 não mais será assim, pena, que se dane, vou pra o Debian e lasquece o ubuntu 11... ;)
<marmadeoli> instalei o kubumtu e em dois dias voltei para o ubuntu mesmo. Muito melhor
<xGrind> alguem usa empathy?
<peregrinator_six> carlos_, se é pra ser obrigado a usar alguma coisa eu compro o window$ home edition que nem trocar o papel de parede me permite :X
 * OdidrepodnumbuS fraco
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, eu!
<OdidrepodnumbuS> kde é so para os fortes
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :P
<xGrind> meio estranho ele.
<alanteixeira> marmadeoli: o foco da canonical não é o KDE, por isso não tem integração do ambiente com os aplicativos
<xGrind> kde é uma bagunça kk
<peregrinator_six> OdidrepodnumbuS, deve ser por isso que muito poucos usam... :p
<carlos_> acho que vai dar pra escolher entre gnome e outros cara sofrer antes da hora e sofrer duas vezes
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :P
 * peregrinator_six rsrsrrss
<OdidrepodnumbuS> peregrinator_six: certa resposta :D
<alanteixeira> xGrind: bagunça nada rpz, rsr
<marmadeoli> achei muito estranho, não sei se acostumado eu estou com este aqui
<peregrinator_six> graças a DEUS que eu sou FRACO, como sou feliz por isso! \o/
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHSHUAHHUSHA
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :P
<xGrind> xfce é tudo organizado. bonitinho.
<peregrinator_six> ae galera quem é fraco e é feliz ai levanta as mãos! \o/
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: tem q ficar forte rpz!!! USE KDE
<xGrind> kde tem  q entrar em sub-item pra achar alguma coisa
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, quem disse que tenho que ficar forte...!?
 * OdidrepodnumbuS |Sempre no final, os bons ficam no linux os fracos vao para o windows|
<alanteixeira> xGrind: eu acho super organizado
<carlos_> acho kde massa so que enjoa rapido
<alanteixeira> carlos_: tudo é força de vontade man
<jesuslinux> putz GNOME
<jesuslinux> sem duvida melhor
<carlos_> srsrsrsrs
<alanteixeira> carlos_: por exemplo eu gosto muito do GNOME e comecei usando o KDE Hoje não largo do KDE
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :)
<jesuslinux> KDE é muito gay haja efeitooooooooo!
<marmadeoli> sem dúvida é uma questão de gosto
<alanteixeira> jesuslinux: tá com inveja man, rsrsr
<xGrind> kubuntu tem a central de programas?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> deixo o gnome muito melhor :D mas eles teimam em deixar o feignome :S
<carlos_> po cara kde e bem legal
<OdidrepodnumbuS> kpackage
<jesuslinux> o négocio é funcionalidade eu sou é bruto por mim usava era modo texto direto
<alanteixeira> xGrind: acho q não, como falei não é o foco da canonical
<marmadeoli> carlos_: é mais bonito, mas bem mais complicado
<rafaelsoaresbr> gostei do Plasma do KDE no openSUSE, em outras distros kde-like que testei não gostei
<OdidrepodnumbuS> xGrind: tem o kpackagekit
<xGrind> OdidrepodnumbuS; mas dai seria igual synaptic ne?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ;)
<carlos_> so o que atende minhas nesecidades e gnome
<OdidrepodnumbuS> terminal sempre, mas sim bem parecido so q nao igual
<OdidrepodnumbuS> muito simples
<jesuslinux> Gnome e Kde é mesma coisa do cara comprar um GOL e comparar com um ford KA (KDE) é só carcaça kd a funcionalidade???
<OdidrepodnumbuS> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Beta/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kpackagekit-main.png
<carlos_> nada como um sudo apt-get
<carlos_> rsrsrs
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :)
<carlos_> que isso cara
<OdidrepodnumbuS> o kpackagekit é bem simples novos usuarios entende o funcionamento sem problemas
<alanteixeira> jesuslinux: se vc comparar os projetos, verá q o KDE tem trabalhado bastante para aumentar a experiencia com o usuário
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :) simples para ajudar, e simples para usar
<carlos_> vc tem que usar o que melhor te atende
<OdidrepodnumbuS> perfeito carlos_ :)
<jesuslinux> quem aumenta experiencia com usuario é as meninas da Rua Augusta, Cabaré da Leila... quero é leveza...e o KDE não tem nada de leve! ueueeuehuehuee
<alanteixeira> jesuslinux: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ...
<peregrinator_six> carlos_, é por isso que não devemos ser intolerante e idiotas de disrespeitar o projeto aleio a nossoa gosto, isso é estupidez e discriminação!
<xGrind> pq o Lubuntu ainda nao é oficial da Canonical?
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, não é não...?!
<jesuslinux> boa pergunta xgrind!!!
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; nao
<alanteixeira> jesuslinux: diz teu hardware ae man
<xGrind> a intençao era ser. mas ate hj nao é
<marcos> pessoal  como  instala o  tcl/tk 8.5?
<jesuslinux> meu hardware sério tu vai chorar...
<jesuslinux> de rir...
<xGrind> jesuslinux; nao é pior q o meu ;x
<jesuslinux> PIII 1 ghz com 1gb de ram hd de 20gb  uheuehuee
<alanteixeira> esses caras devem ter um Core 2 e ficam chorando
<xGrind> jesuslinux; qual a placa mae?
<alanteixeira> jesuslinux: NOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<carlos_> perfeito pra um lxde e afins
<alanteixeira> jesuslinux: deixa de ser canguinha e compra um pc novo rpz
<xGrind> meu hardware entao: athlon xp 2200+, 512 de ram
<marmadeoli> eu tenho um core 2 duo e tou louco por um i7, kkkkk
<jesuslinux> placa mãe megaware
<xGrind> a minha é uma pc chips m810
<alanteixeira> xGrind: affffffffff
<xGrind> tenho 2 ainda kkk
<jesuslinux> tow de sacanagem esse pc PIII uso só como servidor aqui em casa
<OdidrepodnumbuS> jesuslinux: mas aquele que fica em pe?
<jesuslinux> é aquele que fica em pé chumbei a placa no proprio movel da sala de estudos
<xGrind> alanteixeira; do jeito q veio, acho q nao rodava nem o lubuntu
<carlos_> athlon x2 245 mobo ecs 500hd video gt 240
<carlos_> 2gb ram
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :)
<jesuslinux> adaptei ele funciona como server da casa ... kd um hj tem um pc
<jesuslinux> meu pc de fato é um positivo notebook comum l53
<xGrind> jesuslinux; usa kde ou gnome?
<jesuslinux> hd de 80gb e memoria de 2,5gb
<jesuslinux> gnome sempre
<jesuslinux> kde é muito fresco mas bonito minha irma mais nova adora
<jesuslinux> :D
<jesuslinux> uehuehee
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :-)
<alanteixeira> jesuslinux: eu usei o kde 3.5 num athlon 2200+, 256Mb, hd 20gb e rodava blzinha
<jesuslinux> athlon x2 245 mobo ecs 500hd video gt 240
<jesuslinux>  2gb ram putzzzzzz! a eu com um dessses
<xGrind> oq eu gosto no lxde é a leveza. é rapidao msm, mas falta muita coisa
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Plataforma de desenvolvimento KDE: 4.6.00 (4.6.0)
<jesuslinux> o que eu gosto do kde é o kopete
<xGrind> jesuslinux; melhor q pidgin?
<jesuslinux> mas é frescura minha mesmo
<jesuslinux> por conta dos skins é frescura te falando
<peregrinator_six> eu gosto do kopete também, mas o mais lindo pra o KDE mesmo é o Kmess! SHOW!
<jesuslinux> entende bem KDE: frecusrinha belezinha! GNOME: Funcionalidade, Eficiencia!
<jesuslinux> uheueuehuee
<carlos_> eu gostava do amarok
<carlos_> ai o kde no novo open suse ta cheio de problemas
<alanteixeira> carlos_: qual? do 11.4?
<jesuslinux> Kmess é bom?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> sim
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mas nao use
<Giverny> http://amarok.kde.org/
<Giverny> só baixar o source e compilar
<Giverny> :/
<jesuslinux> uehuheuheuhuee
<jesuslinux> bom mas não use?
<peregrinator_six> pra eu o Kmess é ótimo
<carlos_> como?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> apt-get install amarok
<Giverny> sudo apt-get -y install amarok
<xGrind> esse -y e' oq?
<Giverny> tudo sem perguntar
<alanteixeira> carlos_: qual versão do opensuse q apresenta problemas no KDE?
<carlos_> yum?
<marcos> marcos@marcos-VPCM120AB:~$ tcl/tk 8.5
<marcos> bash: tcl/tk: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<marcos> marcos@marcos-VPCM120AB:~$ apt-get install tcl/tk  8.5
<marcos> E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo de trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permissão negada)
<marcos> E: Não foi possível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), é root?
<marcos> marcos@marcos-VPCM120AB:~$ sudo su
<marcos> root@marcos-VPCM120AB:/home/marcos# apt-get install tcl/tk 8.5
<jesuslinux> alguém ja teve paciência de colocar o WLM 11 pra rodar no Ubuntu?
<marcos> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<marcos> Construindo árvore de dependências
<marcos> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'tcl8.5' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'tk8.5' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'tk8.5-dev' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'tcl8.5-dev' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'tcl8.5-doc' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<marmadeoli> Tem como aumentar o tamanho da fonte dos bate-papos com o Empathy? Tou ceguinho. Já tentei um monte de coisa aqui e o jeito foi mudar a resolução de tela para a fonte ficar maior.
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'tk8.5-doc' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<peregrinator_six> marcos, paste.ubuntu cara...
<carlos_> so um minuto vou pegar o dvd
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'emu8051' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<Giverny> marcos
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'libghc6-process-dev-1.0.1.2-8b530' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<Giverny> !paste
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'libghc6-process-prof-1.0.1.2-8b530' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<peregrinator_six> tá doido..?!
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'libghc6-hint-dev-0.3.2.1-a8d52' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<OdidrepodnumbuS> meu deus
<peregrinator_six> :S
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'libghc6-hint-prof-0.3.2.1-a8d52' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'libghc6-hxt-dev-8.5.2-be24a' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'libghc6-hxt-prof-8.5.2-be24a' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'libghc6-monoid-transformer-dev-0.0.2-2c8e5' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'libghc6-monoid-transformer-prof-0.0.2-2c8e5' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<Giverny> marcos fio
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'libm4ri-0.0.20080521' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<alanteixeira> marcos: pastebin rpz
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'tcl8.5-kwwidgets' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<Giverny> para com isso
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'tcl8.5-insighttoolkit3' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<Giverny> porra
<peregrinator_six> marcos, PARA COM ISSO RAPAZ...
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'xfonts-biznet-iso-8859-2-100dpi' para a expressão regular '8.5'
<Giverny> ehehe
<marcos> Note, a seleccionar 'xfonts-biznet-iso-8859-2-75dpi' para a exp
<marcos> q  tem   de  errado
<marcos> ?
<Giverny> paste.ubuntu.com
<peregrinator_six> marcos, MANDA ISSO PRA O PASTE KCT!
<Giverny> para de flood marcos
<Giverny> posta isso lá e dá o link
<Giverny> bem melhor
<OdidrepodnumbuS> nao alimente os troll\ aafk
<jesuslinux> kmess no !
<peregrinator_six> assim vão ficar antipaticos a vc e não vão querer nem ler cara...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<alanteixeira> carlos_: qual versão do opensuse q apresenta problemas no KDE?
<carlos_> 11.3
<OdidrepodnumbuS> elegância do supremo konversation >>> http://imgbin.org/images/3336.png
 * peregrinator_six miseravel, suja o canal depois mete o pé... :S
<alanteixeira> carlos_: eu uso o 11.3 com o KDE 4.4.4, mas raramente tenho crashes
<Giverny> ajeiajeij
<carlos_> primeiro na resoloçao de tela
<carlos_> deu o que fazer pra configurar
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, krches, tipo de bebezinhos...?! Um orfanato de bugs...?! 0o
 * peregrinator_six AUHSUAHSUAHSUASHAUH
<alanteixeira> carlos_: lá em configuração do sistema eu ajusto a resolução e tudo normal
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: kkkkkkkkk
<carlos_> depois usava muito a minha memoria travava que era uma blez
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, o que seria um krash no kde...?!
<carlos_> pois e
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: bug
<alanteixeira> carlos_: vc tem placa de video?
<peregrinator_six> exemplifica um especifico que tenha ocorrido com vc...
<carlos_> tenho
<carlos_> gt 240
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: exemplo: eu executei o krun e derepente ele fechou dizendo q teve problemas
<alanteixeira> carlos_: isso é um problema no driver da nvidia
<peregrinator_six> ah mais isso ocorre em qualquer sistema...
<peregrinator_six> nada é perfeito! ;)
<alanteixeira> carlos_: observe q o Xorg fica consumindo muita CPU e memoria
<carlos_> ou do meu munitor
<carlos_> pois minha resoluçao e de 1440x900
 * peregrinator_six sendo feito pelas maõs humanas não é mesmo...
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ubuntu + wide = problemas
<alanteixeira> carlos_: eu uso o KDE numa placa intel dg31pr sem placa de video e não tenho travamento nenhum
<carlos_> mas ja dei um jeito
<carlos_> tinha que desabilitar x
<xGrind> sera q versao alpha vai dar muito problema? ;x
<alanteixeira> carlos_: eu reportei esse bug de travamento e o pessoal concluiu q era problema no driver da nvidia
<Giverny> engraçado como nego associa a problemas
<Giverny> quando na verdade o problema é do xorg
<carlos_> para que aceitace o drive da placa de video
<Giverny> que nem é o ubuntu que faz ;/
<Giverny> ubuntu só usa
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> www.x.org xinga lá os devs
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ubuntu + wide = problemas²
<alanteixeira> carlos_: e ae parou de travar?
<Giverny> xorg + wide = problemas
<Giverny> =]
<OdidrepodnumbuS> sim e nao
<carlos_> mas ai eu nao fiquei cha teado com isso vo resolvendo os problemas aos poucos
<OdidrepodnumbuS> leva um pouco de culpa :S
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ubuntu jaunty funciona ok :S
<carlos_> parou
<Giverny> man ubuntu não desenvolve o xorg
<Giverny> são outras pessoas
<Giverny> =]
<alanteixeira> carlos_: isso ae nunca desista!!! quanto mais problemas aparecem mais vc aprende a resolve-los
<alanteixeira> carlos_: me passa essa manha depois
<alanteixeira> carlos_: :-D
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Giverny: sim,...
<Giverny> o kernel tb não é o ubuntu
<Giverny> e por ai vai
<alanteixeira> tem um projeto q vai tentar substituir o Xorg né
<Giverny> xD
<OdidrepodnumbuS> hal
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :S
<Giverny> hal já existe
<Giverny> é hardware abstraction layer
<carlos_> que manha?
<Giverny> é tipo o que monta as pendrives
<alanteixeira> acho q é o Wayland
<Giverny> no gnome
<xGrind> e' outro
<xGrind> wayland isso
<Giverny> auto
<peregrinator_six> OdidrepodnumbuS, qual ubuntu+widde que da problema com vc...?!
<OdidrepodnumbuS> samsung
<OdidrepodnumbuS> qualquer lcd wide
<carlos_> po cara no ubuntu 10.4 deu esse problema
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mas ja faz parte do passado, os pcs la continuam com a tela torta srrs
<OdidrepodnumbuS> e eu sai :D
<peregrinator_six> OdidrepodnumbuS, eu testei todos os ubuntus do do 10 pra cá no monitor do meu irmão Philips full hd e nunca deram problemas não!
<Giverny> no philips nem dá
<OdidrepodnumbuS> samsung wide = problema
<peregrinator_six> então a culpa não tá no sistema...
<carlos_> pode cre
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: tmb já tive problemas com o ubuntu em monitores
<OdidrepodnumbuS> eles la tem 12 monitor samsung wide de 18.5 e 3 normal 1024X760
<peregrinator_six> eu nuca tive e to nele desde o 5.10
<peregrinator_six> :P
<OdidrepodnumbuS> tudo sam, nos wide da isso :S
<peregrinator_six> *nunca.
<carlos_> ja no meu monitor antigo era normal
<carlos_> ctr
<carlos_> e isso?
<peregrinator_six> crt
<Pskol> tubao
<OdidrepodnumbuS> srsrsrsr
<carlos_> isso
<alanteixeira> pessoal boa noite a todos e bom fim de noite!!!!!!
<Pskol> kk
<OdidrepodnumbuS> alanteixeira: idem
<carlos_> vlw
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, valeu primão!
<OdidrepodnumbuS> o que achei super mega hiper estranho eque so no ubuntu que da problemas com wide
<OdidrepodnumbuS> lembrando o jaunty funciona
<peregrinator_six> não é no wide e sim num monitor especifico..
<carlos_> sansung
<OdidrepodnumbuS> tipo  o meu é de 17
<carlos_> ssrsrsr
<OdidrepodnumbuS> entao em qualquer wide samsung
<OdidrepodnumbuS> srsr
<peregrinator_six> ai já não sei, testou em todos os modelos pra afirmar isso ai...?!
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :P
<OdidrepodnumbuS> em 2 modelo srsr
<peregrinator_six> isso é nada...
<carlos_> 17 tmb
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ;)
<OdidrepodnumbuS> so mudam o tamanho
<peregrinator_six> não, vc quem pensa!
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ja abri um :D
<OdidrepodnumbuS> o meu :S
<OdidrepodnumbuS> passado :(
<peregrinator_six> oq ue tem a ver abrir algo com conhecer algo...?! :P
<carlos_> fui galera
<OdidrepodnumbuS> o que tem dentro
<OdidrepodnumbuS> é igual completamente igual
<peregrinator_six> carlos_, bom dia!
<OdidrepodnumbuS> so muda o tamanho
<peregrinator_six> já foi... :p
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :P
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, este tal de Android tá SHOW em man...?! http://pplware.sapo.pt/internet/droiddraw-%e2%80%93-desenhe-layouts-para-aplicacoes-do-android/
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, meu primo comprou um semana passada ai, manero! :D
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; to aki com o xfce 4.8
<xGrind> ;)
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, instalou...?!
<xGrind> aham
<xGrind> to dando uma fuçada nele
<peregrinator_six> beleza, ele vai ficar show no 11.
<OdidrepodnumbuS> xGrind:  xfce4.8.1-1
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ?
<xGrind> OdidrepodnumbuS; to usando ppa
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :)
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Tamanho total do Download:   18,59 MB <<< isso é o legal
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Tamanho Total da Instalação:   104,20 MB
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, se o Gmusic agora é o player oficial de audio do xubuntu vc tá bem servido, ele é leve bem completo e ótimo de usar!
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; ja to usando ele \o
<peregrinator_six> eu já usai um pouco, gostei.
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> *usei..
<xGrind> ele é bonito e leve
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, tem recurso nele que são exclusivos...
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; quais
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, deixa de preguiça po...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> tenha o prazer de descobrir... ;)
<xGrind> ;]
<tortuguito> olá
<tortuguito> alguem aqui entende de exim / sendmail ou postfix?
<peregrinator_six> OdidrepodnumbuS, tá falando sua lingua ai ó... ^^
<OdidrepodnumbuS> estou tentando desfazer um robo :S
<OdidrepodnumbuS> o cristo redentor que esta no rj, manda pelo menos um santinho mesmo que seja miudinho, aparece e da uma luz para nosso colega perguntar logo :S
<OdidrepodnumbuS> afk
<marmadeoli> ...
<marmadeoli> e
<marmadeoli> a
 * tortuguito ouvindo Mc Bayano - Se a blazer sobe (MdP) (DJ JuninhO) ! [quality:128kbits 44100KHz time:01:51] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo Expressão Ativa - Falando De Paz (Ao Vivo) ! [quality:64kbits 44100KHz time:16:08] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo Mc Orelha - Vermelhão Tipo Faixa de Gaza ! [quality:160kbits 48000KHz time:03:40] -=[Cyber]=-
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Faixa de Gaza
<OdidrepodnumbuS> corre
 * OdidrepodnumbuS tiros
 * tortuguito ouvindo Mc Bayano - Se a blazer sobe (MdP) (DJ JuninhO) ! [quality:128kbits 44100KHz time:01:51] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo Consciência Humana - Estratégia (Part. Facção Central) ! [quality:128kbits 44100KHz time:07:49] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo mc dido - ontem eu brincava de chapinha hoje eu do tiro de pistola ! [quality:320kbits 48000KHz time:03:53] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo Mc Orelha - Vermelhão Tipo Faixa de Gaza ! [quality:160kbits 48000KHz time:03:40] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo Mc Bayano - Se a blazer sobe (MdP) (DJ JuninhO) ! [quality:128kbits 44100KHz time:01:51] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo Consciência Humana - Estratégia (Part. Facção Central) ! [quality:128kbits 44100KHz time:07:49] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo mc dido - ontem eu brincava de chapinha hoje eu do tiro de pistola ! [quality:320kbits 48000KHz time:03:53] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo Consciência Humana - Estratégia (Part. Facção Central) ! [quality:128kbits 44100KHz time:07:49] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo Expressão Ativa - Falando De Paz (Ao Vivo) ! [quality:64kbits 44100KHz time:16:08] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo Mc Orelha - Vermelhão Tipo Faixa de Gaza ! [quality:160kbits 48000KHz time:03:40] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo Mc Bayano - Se a blazer sobe (MdP) (DJ JuninhO) ! [quality:128kbits 44100KHz time:01:51] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo Consciência Humana - Estratégia (Part. Facção Central) ! [quality:128kbits 44100KHz time:07:49] -=[Cyber]=-
 * tortuguito ouvindo mc dido - ontem eu brincava de chapinha hoje eu do tiro de pistola ! [quality:320kbits 48000KHz time:03:53] -=[Cyber]=-
<bino> bom diaaa
<barna_> dia!
<Barna> cade o bot do canal?
<mateus> galera, desculpem o assunto off, tenho um domínio na internet, ativei o serviço mail app do google, é possível configurar para algum cliente de email, exemplo o evolution?
<marmadeoli> .
<figli> bom dia
<marmadeoli> bom dia
<figli> gostaria de convidá0los para um novo canal em portugues
<figli> convidá-los*
<figli> o canal é ##politica
<figli> temos a idéia de levar discussões sobre softwarelivre, tecnologia, educação etc
<figli> enfim.... estão todos convidados
<marmadeoli> Tenho uma webcam clone (http://www.clone.com.br/db/detalhes_prod.asp?detalhe=10029) que não está funcionando bem no ubuntu 10.04. A linha que é gerada do lsusb é a seguinte: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 04fc:2001 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd . Tentei pesquisar no google mas nada encontrei. alguém pode me ajudar?
<liberie> ?
<liberie> About 6,200 results (0.21 seconds)
<marmadeoli> ???
<liberie> procure por ID 04fc:2001
<Giverny> isso que é servidor 1 request de 6,200 results em 0.21
<Giverny> :D
<marmadeoli> liberie: encontro muita coisa para windows
<liberie> linux
<liberie> ao menos nos 4 primeiros links
<marmadeoli> dessa página eu já fucei umas 30 páginas a 50, desde ontem
<Giverny> marmadeoli http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Webcam?highlight=(CategoryDocumentacao)
<Giverny> :)
<marmadeoli> Giverny: esse repositório não está respondendo
<marmadeoli> Há outro repositório de onde possa baixar o easycam?
<Giverny> tu já procurou no do ubuntu normal marmadeoli
<Giverny> ?
<marmadeoli> sim, no padrão aqui ele não tem
<Giverny> apt-cache search easycam ?
<marmadeoli> nao tem o easycam... já fiz isso
<marmadeoli> ubuntu 10.04
<giano> talves esse tópico te ajude com o easycam http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=45436.0
<Giverny> marmadeoli cara dá uma lida tem muita documentação na net
<barna> marmadeoli, aki eu tive problemas com a minha web cam tb! tive q instalar o driver v4l-dvb e colocar uma linha de comando no /etc/bash.bashrc !
<Giverny> melhor que perguntar é pesquisar e aprender
<Giverny> ;]
<marmadeoli> é o que eu tenho feito
<marmadeoli> não pergunto sem antes pesquisar
<Giverny> marmadeoli força!!! ehehe
<Giverny> jaypur iae
<Giverny> vamos fazer um cms
<marmadeoli> Giverny: Obrigado pela ajuda
<Giverny> marmadeoli que nada
<Giverny> jaypur acorda
<barna> marmadeoli, http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<Giverny> ._."
<Giverny> barna a dele nem tá ae
<marmadeoli> realmente não está
<marmadeoli> o problema é que o repositório indicado para baixar o easycam não funfa
<Giverny> marmadeoli tu abriu o cheese e testou no cheese?
<marmadeoli> no cheese ela funciona, mas muito ruim
<marmadeoli> no canorana o programa nem abre
<marmadeoli> camorama*
<Giverny> :)
<jaypur> Giverny, to banho pkoaskpoas pera
<barna> marmadeoli, achei isso falando da sua webcam no karminc! talvez funcione! http://sandeep.wordpress.com/category/linux/ubuntu-linux/
<jaypur> Giverny, ;) barna
<barna> jaypur, fala kra! blz?
<jaypur> tranquilidad
<Giverny> jaypur cai
<Giverny> =/
<Giverny> eeheh
<jaypur> Giverny, machucou?
<Giverny> nem
<rafaelsoaresbr> pessoal, alguém conhece um programa para digitalizar documentos? esse simple-scan é até legal mas gostaria de uma alternativa mais parruda hehe
<jaypur> bom bom
<jaypur> jah volto
<Giverny> jaypur '.'"
<liberie> passa gelol
<rafaelsoaresbr> o x-sane não vem mais no ubuntu?
<Giverny> rafaelsoaresbr apt-cache search x-sane
<Giverny> =]
<rafaelsoaresbr> não retornou nada
<Giverny> então nem tem
<rafaelsoaresbr> :(
<Giverny> mais no repositório
<rafaelsoaresbr> ah, é xsane, vou testar
<xGrind> salve
<xGrind> \o
<rafaelsoaresbr> que resolução de imagem vocês usam para digitalizar textos? 150dpi é rápido mas fica ruim
<marmadeoli> barna: essa página finda por levar àquelas já visitadas antes. Acontece que o cara do blog do easycam mudou de endereço e o novo informado na página não está no ar.
<Paulo_Carvalho> 300 dpi é ideal
<xGrind> alguem da um help ae xD
<xGrind> como adiciono atalhos de teclado no xfce?
<Giverny> xGrind http://seucolega.encontrolivre.org/index.php/atalhos-de-teclado-no-xfce/
<Giverny> pq será que o povo não usa o google
<Giverny> :}
<rafaelsoaresbr> Paulo_Carvalho, pior que no simple-scan não tem a opção 300dpi, tem 300ppp, é a mesma coisa?
<xGrind> Giverny; ja li isso
<xGrind> o problema é  q vc adiciona o arquivo, mas o atalho nao
<rafaelsoaresbr> Paulo_Carvalho, dpi - dots per inch, ppp - pontos/pixel por polegada. Acho que dá no mesmo
<Giverny> xGrind dá uma lida sobre ln
<Giverny> links simbólicos etc
<Giverny> xGrind ops pessoa errada malz
<Giverny> ehehe
<xGrind> kk
<Giverny> xGrind http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Comandos-de-configuracao-do-XFCE-4.4/
<Giverny> xGrind http://wiki.xfce.org/pt-br/faq
<Giverny> ...
<mibis> ai
<mibis> alguem me passa link real de filme
<mibis> to entediado
<mibis> quero ver algo novo
<Giverny> tem de jogos pra windows
<Giverny> quer?
<mibis> manda
<mibis> boa
<Giverny> http://flmsdown.net/games/page/7/
<mibis> massa
<mibis> so coisa boa
<mibis> legal
<mibis> vlw
<Giverny> ;]
<jaypur> votlei
<marmadeoli> desisto
 * peregrinator_six ?
<barna> marmadeoli, maus ai, tinha saido do comp!
<barna> marmadeoli, kra eu apanhei muito pra aprender a fazer a minha webcam funfar!
<barna> marmadeoli, se vc quiser tentar, posso passar os passos q eu fiz!
<marmadeoli> então, ela até que funfa no cheese, mas...
<marmadeoli> quero sim
<barna> marmadeoli, kra espera uns 10min q eu vou entrar numa reunião agora!
<anderson> Boa tarde!
<marmadeoli> blz
<anderson> Alguém que aqui se encontra é técnico da ubuntu-br? =x
<anderson> Estou com um pequeno problema para achar o driver wireless para o notebook intelbras i211. O mesmo veio com o phenix instalado só que formatei e instalei o ubuntu 10.10... Pena que o único drive que não foi reconhecido fora justamente o da wireless.
<liberie> anderson: primeiro temos de saber
<liberie> qual tipo de dispositivo wireless voce tem
<rafaelsoaresbr> técnico?! hehe, aqui é um canal aberto para suporte onde usuários ajudam outros usuários por prazer em ensinar, não que necessariamente tenha que ser um técnico
<liberie> teria como postar um lspci em um pastebin
<anderson> Ok liberie. Desculpa os modos =x primeira vez operando linux.
<anderson> E primeira vez no canal tb... =x
<rafaelsoaresbr> anderson, seja bem-vindo
<anderson> o/
<anderson> tu quer o log do lspci?
<anderson> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Ultra/PT894 Host Bridge
<anderson> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge
<anderson> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge
<anderson> 00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge
<anderson> 00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge
<anderson> 00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller
<anderson> 00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT894 Host Bridge
<anderson> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/VX700 PCI Bridge
<anderson> 00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A SATA 2-Port Controller (rev 80)
<anderson> 00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)
<anderson> 00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)
<anderson> 00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)
<anderson> 00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)
<anderson> 00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a0)
<anderson> 00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)
<anderson> 00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge
<anderson> 00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller
<anderson> 00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)
<anderson> 00:13.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge
<anderson> 00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge
<anderson> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<anderson> 02:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<anderson> ops
<anderson> esse é o do pc aqui heheh
<anderson> tenho q ir no note
<peregrinator_six> anderson, não faça isso rapaz...
<anderson> Oo?
<peregrinator_six> anderson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<peregrinator_six> cola ai e manda o link rapaz...
<anderson> ok desculpa
<rafaelsoaresbr> putz, tinha que ser VIA
<anderson> não não
<anderson> pera ai q esse log esta errado ^
<anderson> ^ ^
<liberie> nao necessariamente
<liberie> nao tem nenhum wireless controler ai
<liberie> ou network
<liberie> anderson: lsusb
<liberie> ao menos sua placa de video nao e uma bosta
<liberie> (apenas seu chipset)
<marcos_> rafael
<marcos_> aqui é o anderson ^ ^
<marcos_> estou pelo note agora
<marcos_> vamos lá
 * peregrinator_six era ele afinal... :P
<rafaelsoaresbr> ahUAHUauHU
<marcos_> Oo
<marcos_> rapaz fiz o lspci e o nome da placa wireless não apareceu
<marcos_> mas creio q seja da realtek assim como a da cabeada
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, vai ter que usar o ndiswrapper, mais precisa descobrir ao certo aí qual a tua placa
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr: hmmm mas tem o driver pra linux já
<marcos_> rtl8187L_linux_26.1040.0820.2010.release
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, o ndiswrapper usa o driver do windows, pode funcionar, pode não funcionar
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, mas tem o driver certo pra linux... falta agora instalar... como eu disse, sou leigo... primeira vez usando. Qual comando para instalar os arquivos ?
<marcos_> liberie, ainda por ai?
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, http://218.210.127.131/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, qual comando faço para instalar o driver da versão linux?
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, já fiz esse comando e agora?
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, descompacte o arquivo que você baixou
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, feto
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, feito
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, abra o terminal e navegue até a pasta onde você extraiu
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, feito
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, por ex: cd /home/marcos/rtl8187L_linux_26.1040.0820.2010.release
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém conhece uma proteção de tela parecida com aquela do naufrago só que para Linux?
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, entrou na pasta?
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, agora digita "make" e dar <Enter>
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, não fez nada
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, agora digita "sudo make install"
<marmadeoli> Alguém aqui do canal é programador (pergunta meio boba, mas ... para iniciar a conversa, ta valendo). Andei estudando python e tou querendo me envolver em algum projeto para poder por a mão na massa e aprender de verdade.
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, não fez nada tb =/
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, tem certeza que está no diretório certo?
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, se tiver certeza, agora é a hora de reboot, reinicia a máquina aí
<peregrinator_six> o EduardeCalibal me responde lá man...
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, voltei
<peregrinator_six> !ping | EduardeCalibal
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, agora digita no terminal: sudo ifconfig
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, já fiz
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, só aparece a placa ethernet e o loopback normal
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, wireless nada
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, dispositivo inexistente foi a msg
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, navegue até a pasta onde descompactou o driver
<marcos_> rafaelsoaresbr, feito
<rafaelsoaresbr> marcos_, sudo ./wlan0up
<samuel_mesq> Como eu mudo as informações de uma musica ? no Banshee so altera na Biblioteca e nao no arquivo
<marcos> e ai  pessoa
<marcos> como  restaurar as  configurações  originais  de  um  programa?
<marcos> oi
<marcos> tem alguem de  boa  vontade  ai?
<marcos> do paiva  neto
<omelete> 0.0
<marcos> kd  a  patricia?
<Stylles> Opa
<Stylles> alguem manja e ftp
<willianalberto> Olá, alguem pode me ajudar? Meu VLC Player não quer abrir
<EduardeCalibal> Não dou sorte com o LVC player...  Tem algum erro no terminal Willianalberto?
<EduardeCalibal> VLC...
<barna> marmadeoli, e ai kra blz?
<willianalberto> Nenhum erro, ele simplesmente não abre de geito nenhum, ja reinstalei e nada
<marmadeoli> barna: opa rapaz
<barna> marmadeoli, to tentando instalar a minha webcam de uma forma mais simples! mas se quiser podemos instalar na mão como eu tinha feito antes e ver se funfa na sua!
<marmadeoli> tranquilo cara
<marmadeoli> podemos tentar sim
<EduardeCalibal> willianalberto, ok, tenta rodar ele a partir de um terminal.
<EduardeCalibal> Sem erros não tenho como te ajudar, mas acho que eles devem estar por ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Mesmo em caso de falha com a execução dele verá as falhas no terminal e provavelmente também com o dmesg.
<willianalberto> como eu escrevo isso la no terminal? VLC Player?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é só vlc
<EduardeCalibal> Digita vlc e usa o tab para completar.
<willianalberto> willian@willian-G31-M7-TE:~$ vlc
<willianalberto> VLC media player 1.1.7 The Luggage (revision exported)
<willianalberto> Falha de segmentação
<EduardeCalibal> Falha de segmentação...  Essa realmente é um problema.
<willianalberto> tem correção isso?
<EduardeCalibal> No meu caso isso costuma ser erro com o código do programa.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode testar outra versão.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver o que tem nos repositórios.
<willianalberto> ok, pq aqui na minha central de programas só tem essa versão
<EduardeCalibal> Essa que esta consta como a última na minha lista.
<EduardeCalibal> Para ubuntu...  Acho que tem também a 1.0.2-1ubuntu2
<EduardeCalibal> Mas pode ser que tenha apenas uma falha em outra biblioteca.
<EduardeCalibal> Tentou remover ele totalmente e instalar novamente?
<willianalberto> aptitude remove vlc?
<EduardeCalibal> Pode ser
<willianalberto> vou remover
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que seria interessante dar um purge nele  tabém.
<EduardeCalibal> também.
<willianalberto> ok
<willianalberto> --purge neh?
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente faço com o dpkg, vou ver no aptitude, momento.
<EduardeCalibal> Apenas purge
<willianalberto> ok
<willianalberto> removi, vou tentar reinstalar a partir da central
<willianalberto> erro continua, falha de segmentação
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se consigo uma forma de fazer o debug disso ai.
<EduardeCalibal> Ve no dmesg
<EduardeCalibal> A mensagem referente a falha.
<EduardeCalibal> Ve se fala algo sobre o local do erro.
<willianalberto> como fasso isso?
<EduardeCalibal> dmesg
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ser uma das últimas mensagens.
<omelete> dmesg ñ serve pra isso ñ
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que não, eventualmente ele da uma dica...
<EduardeCalibal> Estou vendo o comando para debug aqui...
<EduardeCalibal> Bem eventualmente...
<willianalberto> bom a unica vez que ele cita vlc deu esse erro
<willianalberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563970/
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos...
<EduardeCalibal> Problemas com a libc-2.12.1.so...  Essa biblioteca não me parece um problema fácil de resolver, mas pode ser um detalhe de configuração, um bug, algo assim.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se tem algo a ver com seu caso, uso muita coisa beta aqui e tenho essa biblioteca na versão 2.11.2-7
<EduardeCalibal> E sua versão esta maior, atualizou isso recentemente?
<willianalberto> nao sei, eu instalei a versao mais recente do vlc agora pouco, mas ele nao executou
<willianalberto> geralmente eu não instalo nada beta
<EduardeCalibal> vou buscar algo sobre bugs do vlc relacionado a libc.
<willianalberto> ok, obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> Você tem gosto específico por esse programa ou apenas quer rodar alguns vídeos?
<willianalberto> só pra roda alguns videos
<EduardeCalibal> Costumo usar aqui o mplayer e o kaffeine, preferivelmente o mplayer.
<EduardeCalibal> Venho testando a versão mplayer-mt que me parece um pouco mais eficiente com o fluxo de vídeo.
<EduardeCalibal> E não me da problemas, que é o que conta para mim...  :D
<willianalberto> os dois rodam arquivo mkv?
<EduardeCalibal> Ambos ficam limitados ao que estiver suportado pelo sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Vejo mkv com o mplayer
<willianalberto> entao vou ficar com o mplayer mesmo, vou baixar aqui
<EduardeCalibal> Se o sistema estiver ok e o problema for específico do vlc não deve ter problemas com o mplayer.
<omelete> smplayer
<omelete> vlc aqui começou com tearing video e ñ consegui arrumar
<willianalberto> o mplayer abriu normalmente, o problema era mesmo com o vlc
<omelete> to usando o xbmc
<willianalberto> Deu certo, obrigado eduarde e omelete
<deusr> alguém sabe aonde fica definido, em qual arquivo, o gerenciador de sessao?
<deusr> kdm, xdm, gdm?
<omelete> acho q é o inittab
<deusr> erstranho, nao era para ser
<EduardeCalibal> Eu não sei essa mas gostaria de saber também.
<omelete> modo antigo inittab
<omelete> mas ubuntu via mudando as coisas
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que deve ter algo com aquela configuração de update alternatives.
<EduardeCalibal> Não lembro o comando agora...
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que esse é o comando mesmo...
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se é implicância minha mas não curti nem o gdm3 e nem o grub2.  :-/
<EduardeCalibal> ...apenas um desabafo.
<Known_problems> site com themes para gnome, sem ser o art.gnome.org! ?
<Giverny> Known_problems http://www.gnome-look.org
<Giverny> algo assim
<EduardeCalibal> Tocar serviço aqui... AFK
<Known_problems> Giverny, eh vero... thanks
<jose-neto> ola
<jose-neto>  eu sou novo no ubuntu e preciso de ajuda
<jose-neto> eu vivo nos estados uidos e estou tentando connectar meu  Micro Sd mas eu nao consigo addicionar musicas nem nada
<Giverny> jose-neto é porque você tem que montar a partição do sd
<jose-neto> estou quase certo que fiz
<jose-neto>  mas como fasso isso?
<Giverny> lspci
<Giverny> ou lsusb dependendo
<Giverny> da entrada dele
<jose-neto> sorry eu sou noob mas eu digito isso no terminal ?
<freack> jose-neto: provavelmente seja no terminal.
<freack> se fosse em outros canais seria trollado. :(
<jose-neto> me desculpe porque eu nao de nada sou novato nesse sistema
<jose-neto> deixa me perguntar: ha um modo mais facil
<freack> mas é no terminal sim! :)
<jose-neto> como eu posso aprender mais desse sistema existe um livro ou ums tutoriais na internet ?
<novato_br> yep
<novato_br> o/
<novato_br> quem tem duvidas ae?
<novato_br> pode mandar
<novato_br> 1hr livre
<jose-neto> eu aindao nao consigo acessar mu micro SD Help
<OdidrepodnumbuS> boa tarde
<damasceno> Alguém aí ja teve sucesso implementando o sarg?
<damasceno> :}
<novato_br> SD?
<jose-neto> Yes
<novato_br> jose-neto: quais sao as mensagens de erro qdo tu tenta lê-lo?
<jose-neto> so me diz que ha um erro ao copiar os file e nao me deixa mover nada ao lixo
<novato_br> ele foi formatado no windows, jose-neto?
<novato_br> procure ver o sistema de arquivos dele pra ver se ntfs
<novato_br> se seu ubuntu for novo
 * OdidrepodnumbuS entrando em AWAY: MSG: Fui almoçar.
<novato_br> jose-neto: abra o console
<jose-neto> ok
<jose-neto> sim ele foi formatado no windows
<novato_br> jose-neto: seu leitor le micro sd?
<jose-neto> sim
<novato_br> pode ser que ele precise da jaquetinha
<novato_br> pra ficar maiorzinho
<jose-neto> com adaptador de SD
<jose-neto> me desculpe eu tenho que ir mas se vc puder me contactar posso dar meu e-mail
<jose-neto> eu tenho que ir dar aula
<novato_br> ok, jose-neto
<novato_br> vai lah
<novato_br> qdo tu voltar a gente se fala
<jose-neto> bethelcomputertech@gmail.com
<jose-neto> obrigado!
<victor1903> Ola pessoal estou tendo problemas com video no ubuntu
<Spiga> qual problema.
<Spiga> quando for falar, falar o problema direito nao fica falanado que ta com porblema ningume e mister M. ou mae diná
<Metroshica> tem alguem aqui?
<Spiga> sim
<victor1903> Spiga oi desculpa a demora...hehe... eh o seguinte, tenho placa ati radeon hd 3200 no meu notebook e 4gb de ram, os efeitos no compiz ficam sem qualidade e os videos com cortes horizontais
<victor1903> instalei o driver do site da ati
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> certo... vc chegou no xorg se ela ta realmente rodando aceleração 3d
<Spiga> as vezes ela ta com configuração errada no xorg
<victor1903> como vejo isso? sou novo no linux
<Spiga> pico /etc/X11/xorg.config
<Spiga> vc pode esta reconfigurando o xorg.config
<Spiga> digita sudo X -reconfigure
<Spiga> ele vai lhe retornar um xorg.config.new na pasta root. depois e so mover usando mv xorg.config.new /etc/X11/xorg.config
<Spiga> depois reinicia o X...
<Spiga> so reinciar a maquina e ta blz.
<victor1903> deu o seguinte erro ao mover  impossível obter estado de `xorg.config.new': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Spiga> certo ....
<Spiga> vai em
<Spiga> sudo su... para entrar como root
<Spiga> digita cd /root
<Spiga> da ls
<Spiga> para ver se tem o arquivo xorg.config.new la
<Spiga> se tiver ... executa  mv xorg.config.new /etc/X11/xorg.config
<Spiga> caso nao tenha executa de novo X -reconfigure
<victor1903> soh tem jd.sh
<Spiga> executa de novo X -reconfigure.
<Spiga> ele fala que criou um arquivo. certo?
<victor1903> deu o seguinte erro ao aplicar o comando x -reconfigure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564062/
<marcos> to  tentando  atualizar  o amsn ,  diz  que  precisa do tcl/tk 8.5  mas  estou, que sera  q  ta  dando  erro
<Akiyama-san> alguém aí sabe como fazer dois resultados de comandos aparecerem em uma mesma linha?
<Akiyama-san> ??
<EduardeCalibal> Quais comandos?
<Akiyama-san> 1 min
<Akiyama-san> audtool --current-song ; audtool --current-song-tuple-data artist ; audtool --current-song-length
<Akiyama-san> sai cada resultado em 1 linha diferente
<Akiyama-san> queria que saísse tudo na memsa
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver como saem os resultados, momento.
<Akiyama-san> EduardeCalibal, saem assim
<Akiyama-san> [Audacious] Hirano Aya
<EduardeCalibal> Se cada um é uma linha e quer todos em uma linha pode fazer de uma forma simplista:
<EduardeCalibal> a=`comando1`;b=`comando2`;c=`comando3`;echo $a $b $c
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que resolve...
<Akiyama-san> deixa eu testar
<Akiyama-san> eu fiz o script assim
<Akiyama-san> IRC::command("[Audacious] ".$artista." - ".$musica."[".$length."]");
<Akiyama-san> daí sai daquela forma
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que da forma como falei deve dar certo...
<Akiyama-san> eh
<Akiyama-san> deu certo
<Akiyama-san> vlw
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<taranto> pessoal, alguem conhece algum projeto de um painel de controle de subversion?
<Porcks> boa tarde
<bezao> algm ajuda ai? quando eu do boot no ubuntu nao aparece meu eth0, to rodando ele em uma vbox! ja ativei o network card adapter em modo bridge
<fxd__> bezao,  tenta ifconfig eth0 up
<bezao> deu erro ao obter marcadores de interface
<bezao> dispositivo inexistente
<fxd__> deixa eu ver ql nome é aqui
<bezao> fxd__ eu formatei a maquina host, dai eu isntalei a vbox de novo, mas dai o ubuntu perdeu a conf
<bezao> antes ele abria certinho meu eth0
<bezao> agora se eu fizer 'dhclient' pra pegar o ip do meu router, ele ativa o eth1, com ip local certinho, mas eu nao consigo pingar nada na rede
<bezao> dai se eu rebootar, perde o eth1
<bezao> :/
<fxd__> bezao,  já olhou no /network/interfaces?
<fxd__> lembro q no debian tinha essa pasta
<bezao> fxd__ la tem o eth0
<bezao> auto eth0
<bezao> uma vez um cara no #ubuntu me ajudo, da otra vez q eu formatei.. mas eu n gravei oq ele mando eu fazer
<bezao> tava com o memo problema :/
<bezao> tve q abri uns arquivos apaga umas coisa, ai eu reinicie e fico normal :/
<fxd__> mm
<fxd__> debaixo de auto...
<fxd__> coloca iface th0 inet dhcp e testa
<fxd__> em vez de só dhcp... tenta dhcp... eht0
<bezao> tem isso fxd__
<bezao> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<bezao> o truta no #ubuntu me ajudo, era exatamente isso http://www.kkoncepts.net/node/107
<el> olá boa noite pessoal, tô tendo dificuldade em sincronizar o meu nokia com o evulution através do syncevolution??
<el> a mensagem de erro: We were unable to connect to the server. The problem could be temporary ou there could be someting wrong with rhe server settings
<el> ou Sync Failed
 * OdidrepodnumbuS entrando em AWAY: MSG: Sai
<chamuscas> yupi
<peregrinator_six> !ping | EduardeCalibal
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Voltei :-),
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<Guest31722> boa noite
<ruffleS> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> boa
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-08
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/02/ubuntu-todas-as-versoes-e-nomes/
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, será que teremos ubuntu sendo vendido nas casas bahias...?! :P http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/02/estrategia-forte-no-brasil-diz-canonical/
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, meu primeiro ubuntu foi o breezy badger 5.10
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, idem.
<peregrinator_six> tenho o live dele aqui ainda...
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, vinham em dois cds... :P
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, pode ser que sim. mas tem que se explicar ao consumidor os pormenores
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, a mim não precisa... ;)
<peregrinator_six> já to quas indo mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> *quase...
<ruffleS> eu não vou comprar um computador tão cedo. comprei um notebook dell a menos de 1 ano
<Andre_Gondim> peregrinator_six, acoh pouco provável esse lance das casas bahia
<Andre_Gondim> um texto altamente sem fonte não tem crédito
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, quem disse que isso que falei é verdade...!?
<peregrinator_six> :S
<ikam> boa noite, meu realplayer está mudo, estou usando o ubuntu 10.10, alguém tem alguma idéia do que pode ser?
<peregrinator_six> tá maluco rapa, tava brincando...
<peregrinator_six> sendo ironico, eu em...
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, boa noite..
<Andre_Gondim> peregrinator_six, sim, mas o que tem no link que tu passou, a Canonical agora faz segredo? hehe
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, não sei de nada...
<peregrinator_six> quem sabe é que postou pergunte a ele... ;)
<ruffleS> ikam, abra um terminal enquanto realplayer estiver tocando alguma coisa e digite alsamixer
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, \o/
<peregrinator_six> boa noite!
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; boa man \o
<ikam> ruffleS, acabei de ver pelo alsamixer que o realplayer está pegando a minha placa de som onboard em vez da PCI, vc sabe como faço para dar prioridade para PCI no realplayer?
<samuel_mesq> Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, \o/
<ruffleS> ikam, la nas configurações do realplayer deve ter essa opção
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa noite man, taba sumido em...?!
<samuel_mesq> orra tava mesmo peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> *tava..
<ruffleS> ikam, você pode tentar também ir na BIOS do computador e desabilitar a pl de som onboard
<samuel_mesq> é bom voltar a falar coma galerinha da comu o/
<ikam> ruffles, eu preciso usar as duas placas de som, não posso desabilitar a onbard
<ruffleS> então tenta olhar nas configurações do realplayer se da pra trocar a saida de som padrão
<ikam> ruffleS, obrigado vou ver se encontro a opção
<ruffleS> ikam, boa sorte
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; xfce 4.8 ta levinho aki \o
<xGrind> nem ta pesando mais em nada
<xGrind> quero o 11.04 logo
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, :P
<xGrind> o bom é q o painel agora da pra deixar estilo o docky
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, com qualquer coisa menos o ubuntu da até pra pensar em usar mesmo... ^^
<Stylles> alguem manja de ftp
<samuel_mesq> fala ae Stylles
<Stylles> samuel_mesq:  blz
<virtu> ae
<samuel_mesq> o q manda ?
<Stylles> samuel_mesq:  kara instalei o vsftp
<Stylles> samuel_mesq: mais ele nao loga o usuario
<samuel_mesq> pq vc nao usa o filezilla ? é meio q padrão mas foi so uma pergunta
<ruffleS> xGrind, instalou pelo ppa foi?
<Stylles> nao fera..
<Stylles> ftp server
<samuel_mesq> ah ta é que nao conhecia
<samuel_mesq> kkkk
<MarceloVaz> Stylles
<xGrind> ruffk; sim
<Stylles> MarceloVaz:  opa
<musseas> boa noite gente
<MarceloVaz> como esta o conf dele?
<musseas> como instalo um driver nvidia no ubuntu?
<samuel_mesq> musseas: boa
<musseas> como instalo um driver nvidia no ubuntu?
<Stylles> MarceloVaz:  kara removi tudo
<Stylles> MarceloVaz: agora vou começar do zerao
<MarceloVaz> Stylles no conf tu deve informar YES no listen, e permitir q os users locais façam login
<MarceloVaz> são poucas linhas pra arrumar
<Stylles> MarceloVaz:  estava dando um erro 530
<Stylles> kara deixei assim
<Stylles> MarceloVaz:  voce usa ftp
<samuel_mesq> musseas:
<samuel_mesq> é simples
<MarceloVaz> sim Stylles
<MarceloVaz> por acaso, o vsftp :D
<samuel_mesq> musseas: vai na Central de programas procura Nvidia
<MarceloVaz> Stylles , segue meu conf -> http://pastebin.com/pEJtjXZS
<samuel_mesq> isso cara
<samuel_mesq> musseas:
<samuel_mesq> nao é isso
<samuel_mesq> kkk
<samuel_mesq> calma
<samuel_mesq> musseas: vai em sistema > administração > drivers adicionais
<Stylles> MarceloVaz:  opa
<xGrind> ruffk; usa xubuntu?
<Stylles> MarceloVaz:  como voce da permissao de pastas
<MarceloVaz> Stylles , cada user acessa sua home
<MarceloVaz> não precisa permissionar
<Stylles> kara mais queria ter uma pasta
<Stylles> MarceloVaz:  de uso comum
<MarceloVaz> Stylles nunca fiz isso
<MarceloVaz> acredito q tenha q fazer com diretórios virtuais
<MarceloVaz> ou, no conf altera para local_umask=07
<MarceloVaz> e coloca todos no mesmo grupo
<musseas> boa noite a todos e obrigado
<samuel_mesq> galera como eu altero as informações de uma mp3 ? pq no banshee so altera na biblioteca e nao o arquivo
<Stylles> MarceloVaz:  opa
<Stylles> MarceloVaz:  kara os usuarios nao conseguem criar pastas?..
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> vc andou alterando as permissões nas homes ai ?
<Stylles> nao
<peregrinator_six> updm, boa noite.
<updm> boa noiteee
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: saindo primo
<samuel_mesq> FCD
<samuel_mesq> Boa noite a todos
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> é nóis primo!
<peregrinator_six> baum descanso pra o senhor!
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: valew o easytag funcionou o/
<Cranick> pó cade patty?
<Cranick> foda =/, pó alguém sabe como fazer um load no compiz com --ignore-desktop?
<Cranick> foda vai dar bode, deixa para outro dia
<taranto> pessoal, alguem conhece um gerenciador de rede wifi sem ser o wicd, wifi-radar?
<Cranick> foda parece que patty não entra mais =(
<jesuslinux> ola
<DistroGentoo> o
<Guest31398> galera
<Guest31398> cme q eu uso o messenger no linux?
<jose-neto>  eu prsico de ajuda
<RxDx> vcs acham que vale a pena instalar o ubuntu 32bits com suporte a + de 4gb de ram ou a arquitetura 64bits ja esta madura?
<jose-neto> alguem pode me ajude
<RxDx> jose-neto, nao peça para perguntar, apenas pergunte
<jose-neto> meu computador nao edita meu SD
<jose-neto> microSD
<RxDx> hmm o meu funciona normal
<RxDx> enfim, se ngm puder te ajudar aqui
<jose-neto> mas como ?
<RxDx> procura no forum primeiro, se ja nao existir um topico desse cria um e explica detalhadamente o problema
<jose-neto> me falaram que eu tinha que acessalo como administrador
<jose-neto> pode me mandar um link do forum ? pois ja tentei em forums mas nao obtive ajuda
<jose-neto> nao consegui resolver meu problema
<alanteixeira> opa jose-neto
<alanteixeira> diz ae o q aconteceu
<dAnIeLLL> olá, bom dia.
<dAnIeLLL> licensed,  linduuu
<jose-neto> ola faz uma cara que eu estou tentando resolver este problema e nao consigo
<dAnIeLLL> licensed,  existe gadgets para ubuntu? estilo aqueles do windows... que ficam ativos no desktop
<licensed> dAnIeLLL, claro
<licensed> tem o superkaramba
<licensed> que reune varios
<licensed> o kde que é bom pra isso
<licensed> tem os chamados plasmoids
<jose-neto> help!
<dAnIeLLL> jose-neto, copia o problema de novo
<jose-neto> me Ubunutu 1010 nao salva os arquivos no meu SD
<dAnIeLLL> licensed, help us
<jose-neto> helllo
<jose-neto> por favor aguem pode me ajudar
<jose-neto> faz quase uma semana que eu estou com problemas nesse assunto
<jose-neto> quem e o administrador deste canal?
<ffr76> bom dia
<bino> bom dia
<ffr76> bom dia bino
<bino> dia
<ffr76> bino,com linux sempre bom
<bino> yes!
<licampo> bf
<licampo> ola
<ffr76> oi
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> faltou !pung!
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Spiga> !tracert
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'tracert' not found
<Spiga> tracert!
<ffr76> what this??
<Spiga> ?
<Spiga> tracert?
<Spiga> tracert e comando que lhe mostra a rota desde seu modem ate servidor e depois volta.
<Spiga> comando DOS
<ffr76> e para linux qual e???
<stellarium> !traceroute
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'traceroute' not found
<stellarium> sudo apt-get install traceroute
<jokko> Bom dia à todos
<jokko> Tava pensando em testar o alpha do ubuntu 11.04 alguém recomenda?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> jokko, testar só se for o livecd ou maquina virtual ...instalar não compensa não
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> jokko, ainda da muitos erros
<ffr76> e beta !!!
<jokko> vlw galera, boa idéia da máquina virtual vou fazer isso. []'s
<Pskol> live cd seria melhor
<jokko> No live cd ele executaria mais rápido que no usb?
<Pskol> maquina virtual vc nao vai ver como ficaria na sua maquina real
<Pskol> pois vai ser virtualizado
<Pskol> com driver diferentes
<jokko> Não tinha levado isso em conta...
<Pskol> live cd eh mais lento, mas vc usa como se tivesse instalado na maquina real
<jokko> realmente não seria a mesma coisa...
<jokko> eu só teria noção da aparência etc...
<Pskol> exato
<jokko> não é msm?
<Pskol> em ambiente virtualizado vai se usar drivers genericos
<jokko> vlw Pskol pela ajuda
<Pskol> flw
<jokko> eu até peço desculpas por tá utilizando o canal pra uma coisa tão corriqueira...
<Pskol> é melhor do que ouvir a grama crescer
<jokko> mas eu to pensando em instalar de vez linux na minha máquina...
<Pskol> canal parado ..
<jokko> aí toda ajuda é bem vinda
<jokko> sem dúvida...rsrsrsrs
<Pskol> se fosse eu instalaria uma versao ja estavel, de prefenrecia LTS
<Pskol> e ficaria susegado
<ffr76> como install maquina virtual???
<ffr76> e qual melhor?
<barna> eu uso o VirtualBox non-free!
<Spiga> eu uso o virtualbox por ser gratuito
<barna> toca no verde! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<jokko> eu tenho os dois instalados
<jokko> e acho o vmware bem melhor
<jokko> tbm é free e já da pra criar vms com essa versão
<barna> aki o vmware da pau com a mesa digitalizadora+leitor de cartão usb!
<Spiga> meu santo nao bate com VMWare.. acho muito cheio de 9 horas e faz pouca coisa... prefiro o virtualbox que é mais clean
<Spiga> quanto mais limpo e pratico melhor.
<barna> +clean e mais leve!
<Spiga> sim ...
<barna> minha unica zica com o vbox é q ele só consegue usar um core do meu comp, já o vmware consegue usar os 2cores!
<Spiga> sim ..
<barna> o vbox tem suporte p/ multiplos processadores, mas o meu ele não reconhece!
<Spiga> tenho o VMware WorkStation aki ..
<Spiga> em termos de controle de memoria e nucleos ... ele e execelente... nao posso reclamar.. mas o bixo tem muita tranqueira.
<barna> só deixar uma coisa clara! isso q estamos fazendo é Off-Topic! com o canal vazio blz! mas se entrar pessoas pedindo suporte teremos q mudar p/ o canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2#)!
<Spiga> sim
<Spiga> mas como nao tem ninguem da nada. horario de almoço
<Spiga> falows
<barna> concordo! eu até gostei dele! o lance é q ele da uns paus homericos com a mesa digitalizadora!
<paulim> e ai amigos !
<barna> teve vez dele re-iniciar o X!
<barna> paulim, :)
<paulim> pow
<paulim> bacana
<barna> Spiga, só falei isso pra deixar claro q estamos cientes do q estamos fazendo!
<paulim> saber q temos um canal
<paulim> do ubuntu
<paulim> não sabia
<paulim> ;)
<paulim> vc6 sã ode onde ?
<barna> paulim, Bem Vindo ao canal!
<barna> paulim, cha eu explica umas coisas p/ vc!
<paulim> beleza
<paulim> ;)
<barna> paulim, nos temos 2 canais! esse aki Exclusivamente p/ suporte tecnico e outro p/ bater papo!
<paulim> massa
<paulim> pois vamos ao suporte
<paulim> mano
<paulim> seguinte
<barna> diga lá!
<paulim> trampo no cpd do Sindicato dos servidores pulblicos do municipio de fortaleza
<barna> paulim, ps: o canal de bate papo é ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2#)
<paulim> em fim
<jokko> Esqueceram do amigo ffr76 q pediu um help para criar vms ;)
<ffr76> Valeu jokko
<barna> jokko, é vero eu só tinha lido q ele queria saber qual a melhor e começamos um papo sobre vm!
<barna> ffr76, qual programa vc quer instalar?
<barna> paulim, fale o seu problema! assim na lata! sem devorteios!
<ffr76> barna,naum sei um bom de facil tampo
<barna> ffr76, eu te aconselho o Virtual Box non-free! simple e pratico!
<ffr76> leve de facil trabalhar
<paulim> barna: em fim migraram tudo pro linux e to com dificuldade menos do q eu esperava mas ainda sim tenho como compartilhamento de arquivos e ai como faço ?
<barna> paulim, vc ta querendo compartilhar arquivos na rede é isso?
<ffr76> e como instalo >sudo apt-get instal virtual Box??
<jokko> o virtual box seria a melhor escolha mesmo e tem suporte ao nosso idioma
<paulim> barna: é isso mano
<barna> paulim, eu manjo muito pouco de rede! eu sei fazer o modo de compartilhamento domestico, sem senha etc....! isso serve p/ vc?
<paulim> bom
<paulim> num custa nada tentar
<paulim> tem um tutorial aih
<paulim> ?
<barna> ffr76, isso vai instalar o OEM, eu aconselho o non-free! to buscando aki o link do repositorio dele p/ vc!
<barna> ffr76, qual a versão do seu ubuntu?
<barna> paulim, ja sabe usar o synaptic?
<ffr76> sim 10.04
<barna> ffr76, sabe colocar repositorio no ubuntu?
<ffr76> barna,não como e?
<paulim> não mas eu desenrrolo
<barna> Sistema>Administração>canais de software
<barna> ffr76, abra "outros software">adicionar
<barna> ffr76, na linha APT vc coloca deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian lucid contrib
<ffr76> barna,desculpe não tem Canais d sotware
<barna> ffr76, gnome?
<jokko> barna, talvez esse link ajude: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<barna> paulim, entra em Sistema>administração>synaptic
<paulim> barna; so me diz aonde o synaptic fikow q eu num sei :/
<barna> jokko, sim, mas a galera sempre baixa o .deb quando eu passo esse link!
<jokko> entendo
<barna> paulim, Gerenciador de pacotes synaptic
<barna> ffr76, achou?
<paulim> blz
<paulim> ja axei
<ffr76> barna,jokko obrigado to conseguindo brigado mesmo!!!
<barna> ffr76, vc ta instalando o OEM ou  non-free?
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<barna> paulim, agora acha o samba e instala ele!
<barna> ElDeablo, tarde!
<ffr76> barna,e o luccid
<barna> ffr76, no final da pagina vc tem as informações de como colocar ele no repositorio! sim o 10.04 chama Lucid!
<ffr76> barna,e como vejo se e OEM ou non-free
<barna> ffr76, no repositorio original ja vem o virtual box OEM disponivel!
<barna> ffr76, quando vc insere o repositorio do oracle virtual box ele vai te disponibilizar o non-free!
<barna> ffr76, na hora de instalar vc vai ter varios Virtual box p/ instalar o -ose é o OEM e o -4.0 é o non-free!
<liberie> lembrando que se nao quiser ter problemas com o relogio das vms no virtualbox
<liberie> evite usar ondemand
<barna> paulim, instalou?
<liberie> como cpu scheduler
<liberie> use performance
<barna> boa liberie !
<paulim> BARNA:
<paulim> barna: foi mal tive de sair aki vltando
<paulim> pera aew
<barna> paulim, ok!
<Rodd> olá, alguem pode me ajudar pfv
<paulim> barna: to aki ins talando o samba
<barna> Rodd, se não soubermos o seu problema não saberemos se podemos te ajudar!
<Rodd> ahh sim
<Rodd> malz
<Rodd> stava esperando alguem responder XD
<Rodd> enfim
<Rodd> estou tentando istalar o linux ubuntu 10.10
<Rodd> no meu netbook asus 1005ha
<Rodd> só que
<barna> paulim, massa! depois de instalar é só clicar com o direito do mouse numa pasta e opções de compartilhamento!
<Rodd> ele para na instalaçao quando pede 'quem é você'
<Rodd> o botão 'avançar' fica cinza. e pronto. nao faz mais nada
<Rodd> o pc nao trava, mas, eu nao cosigo mais fazer nada
<barna> Rodd, kra nunca instalei o 10.10! to usando o 10.04 LTS!
<paulim> rodd: hj a 10.10 ja ta mais confiavel
<paulim> rodd: antigamente era cheio de bugs...
<rooooooood> pois é... mas ele tah travando nisso
<paulim> travando em que condição ?
<rooooooood> tipo, só não instalo a 10.04 por que não ofere suporte  as hotkeys, wireless e talz
<rooooooood> o botão avançar permanece cinza, nao posso clica-lo
<rooooooood> e porisso, nao avanço...
<paulim> sei sei
<paulim> kara
<rooooooood> ?
<paulim> tenho uma versão do 10.10 remasterizada
<paulim> se tu kiser
<paulim> com laguns ajustes
<rooooooood> é o netbook remix?
<rooooooood> cara, eu nao consigo entender porque o botao de next nao acende... nao tem motivo
<barna> ffr76, rolou?
<rooooooood> simplismente a instalação trava, o pc ocntinua uncionando, mas a instalação para geral ..
<rooooooood> o que é ffr76?
<rooooooood> ah tha, ok
<rooooooood> xD
 * barna da muita risada!
<paulim> bom
<ffr76> barna,sim esta rodando valeu to instalando o Kurumin na mv
<ffr76> barna,valeu!!!
<paulim> roooooood: www.ribafs.org
<barna> ffr76, massa! d nada!
<paulim> lá tem a 10.10 remasterizada
<paulim> com eficacia !
<barna> paulim, rolou de compartilhar as pastas?
<paulim> to compartilhando
<barna> massa!
<paulim> na verdade ele ta baixando os pacotes ;)
<barna> paulim, da vc clica em Locais>rede q vc ve as maquinas da rede! inclusive maquinas win!
<barna> bom galera, vou nessa! o dever me chama! T+
<paulim> barna: vlws
<oicram> salve galera
<paulim> salve ;)
<oicram> Manaus em baixo de chuva essa terce-feira
<oicram> terca-feira
<Spiga> que bom!
<oicram> rsrsr
<oicram> alguem aqui usa maquinas virtuis
<oicram> vituais
<Spiga> uso VMware Workstation
<oicram> to usando virtual box
<oicram>  mas to com problemas para os dispositivos usb
<oicram> algum tem uma luz a me dar
<oicram> alguem que da uma olhadinha no blog que criei
<rafaelsoaresbr_> oicram, virtual box ose edition?
<oicram> nao
<oicram> nao baixei a virtal box da oracle
<oicram> fiu no site e baixei um pacote .deb deles e fiz a instalação
<rickwap> boa tarde a todos
<Spiga> so um momento
<Spiga> ja te ajudo
<paulim> buenas !
<oicram> <rickwap>Boa Tarde
<rickwap> ae blz oicram?
<oicram> tudo bem
<oicram> feliz da vida que meu ubuntu 10.10 ta otimo
<rickwap> rsrsrs eu to mais ou menos feliz
<oicram> <rickwap>da uma olhadinha no meu blog la
<oicram> http://www.terrodebeco.blogspot.com/
<oicram> <rickwap>Diga o que lhe deixa triste parceiro
<oicram> <rafaelsoaresbr_>qual a diferença dessa ose edition?
<Pskol> uso o Xen Server
<Pskol> bem bao
<rafaelsoaresbr_> oicram, é que a ose não suporta dispositivos usb, mas como você já usa a outra versão
<oicram> <rafaelsoaresbr_>pois e
<Pskol> OSE é a versao opensource
<oicram> alguem aqui tem blog sobre informatica
<sioux_> galera to com problema na conectividade social, navego por fora do proxy, porém não consiguo acessar
<oicram> salve galera
<oicram> quem quer bate papo
<oicram> to de tedio hoje afim de convers sobre o mundo virtual
<paulim> aki não e sala de bate papo
<paulim> pelo menos foi o q o barna falow
<paulim> e sim de suporte tecnico
<paulim> ;)
<paulim> bate papo
<paulim> e outro canal !
<doncabron> Boa tarde
<doncabron> eu tou com um pequeno problema, alguem pode me ajudar?
<Metroshica> Talvez eu posso te ajudar
<doncabron> seguinte: tenho uma impressora hp d1553
<doncabron> e ela tah com cartucho so colorido, porem quando manda imprimir preto nao sai nda
<doncabron> testei ela no windows e funcionou o preto
<Metroshica> ta imprimindo com qual programa?
<doncabron> gostaria de saber se pode ser algo de drivers?
<doncabron> uso o openoffice ai mando imprimir e nao sai nda, mas se mudo a cor pra tipo verde escuro sai, outra coisa quando mando fazer pagina de teste no preto nao sai nda
<doncabron> o programa padrao que vem
<Metroshica> instalou os drivers de linux?
<doncabron> me ajuda ae
<doncabron> quais drivers?
<doncabron> quem sabe pode ser isos
<Metroshica> Deve ter uns drivers so pra linux
<Metroshica> Vc procurou no site de HP?
<doncabron> hum...
<doncabron> tou procurando aqui
<Metroshica> ta, tbm vou ver aqui, vou perguntar alguns amigos meu
<Metroshica> Tenta http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<Metroshica> Click no Download HPLIP
<Metroshica> Precisa ajuda com o ingles? Nao sei se tem in portugues
<tuliobaars> Boa tarde a todos
<xRodrigo> tenho o ubuntu instalado sda6 e gostaria de copiar a partição exatamente como está para o sda7.. como faço?
<Spiga> como assim?
<Spiga> nao intendi direito
<xRodrigo> eu acho que o nome disso é GHOST
<xRodrigo> queria fazer um backup do conteudo da partição que eu tenho o ubuntu instalado pra uma outra partiçã
<Spiga> a ta.
<xRodrigo> e outra... instalei o kubuntu ontem.. e na hora do grub ele fica aparecendo 2 entradas pro Ubuntu
<Spiga> so montar a partição sda7
<xRodrigo> dai qndo clico em um dos "ubuntu" ele entra no kubuntu que instalei
<Spiga> hum..
<xRodrigo> Spiga, só copiar o conteudo manualmente do sd6 pro 7 da certo?
<Spiga> vc pode verificar isso no arquivo /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<xRodrigo> Spiga, isso funcionava quando era o grub antigo né?
<xRodrigo> agora a lista é gerada automaticamente
<Spiga> sim mas da para editar ainda
<xRodrigo> e a cada atualizacao do kernel tem que ficar arrumando lá?
<Spiga> hum... geralmente nao ..
<Spiga> pelo menos no ubuntu nao ...
<xRodrigo> ahh valeu :)
<xRodrigo> a proposito.. esse KDE ta legal mesmo :)
<xRodrigo> fazia tempo que nao usava
<Spiga> ficou bonito sim usei um tempo mas .. ainda prefiro o gnome. mais facil de personalizar
<xRodrigo> tb gosto do gnome.. mas o kde é ainda mais personalizável
<xRodrigo> tem hora que até de mais
<Spiga> hehehe...
<cparzewski> pessoal, tem alguem que trabalha com o openbravo por ai?
<marcoacs> blz pessoal, alguem pode me passar como posso acessar um arquivo .db pelo postgres
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> gente qual é o nome do programa que faz a instalação do ubuntu no pendrive ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> já achei
<victor_> Ola pessoal, alguem sabe me dizer se o servidor do Remastersys tah fora do ar? não tô conseguindo baixar d jeito nenhum!
<victor_> Se puder mandar algum outro link, blz!
<doncabron> opa bao galera?
<doncabron> alguem ai pode me dar uma mao?
<Spiga> diga a duvida em vez de pedir se alguem pode ajudar se tiver alguem ON
<Spiga> e souber sua duvida...
<Spiga> reponderemos
<rafaelsoaresbr> !perguntar | doncabron
<ubottu-br> doncabron: Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<Spiga> !hadouken
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'hadouken' not found
<Spiga> :/
<rafaelsoaresbr> :/
<Spiga> !taqueTaqueterequemPOruquem
<ubottu-br> Spiga: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Spiga> :/
<oicram> salve galera
<oicram> como su posso instalar o LAMP no ubuntu de modo rapido
<rafaelsoaresbr> !mensagemaobot
<ubottu-br> Por favor, se for investigar o bot, utilize "/msg ubot2 Bot" ou em #ubuntu-bots. A busca por factoids pode ser feita com "/msg ubot2 !search factoid".
<rafaelsoaresbr> !lamp | oicram
<ubottu-br> oicram: LAMP é um acrônimo para Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. No entanto, o termo é usado comumente para referir-se a configurações semelhantes porém utilizando diferentes programas, como Perl ou Python ao invés de PHP, e Postgres ao invés de MySQL. Para ajuda em como configurar LAMP no Ubuntu, veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP (em Inglês) - Veja também o processo de instalação usando o CD do Ubuntu Server
<rafaelsoaresbr> ubot2 nem existe mais
<victor1903> Ola pessoal naum to conseguindo baixar o remastersys, jah add no repositorio e aparece "time out" jah tentei pelo navegador e nada tb, o site parece estar fora do ar, alguem tem outro link?
<oicram> galera alguem pode me ajudar a instalar um LAMP
<oicram> no ubuntu 9.4 tinha uma op que automatica mente o synaptc baixava os pacotes para roda um LAMP
<oicram> no ubuntu 9.4 tinha uma op que automatica mente o synaptc baixava os pacotes para roda um LAMP
<rafaelsoaresbr> oicram, sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<oicram> opa
<oicram> no auto ele instalar o apache2 e mysql e php?
<rafaelsoaresbr> oicram, ou abra o synaptic e vai em Editar -> Mostrar pacotes por tarefas
<Ricardo__> victor1903, eu peguei o pacote .deb dele direto na epoca
<rafaelsoaresbr> oicram, depois seleciona o lamp-server
<oicram> isso que eu tava atraz rafael
<oicram> e no editar ne
<oicram> so me diz uma coisa
<victor1903> Ricardo_ vc pode me mandar o link...?
<rafaelsoaresbr> oicram, depois de instalar o LAMP você pode opcionalmente instalar o phpmyadmin com: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém já teve um problema com a proteção de tela com senha que não aceita a senha para voltar ao sistema?
<EduardeCalibal> Só consigo voltar entrando em um terminal e matando a proteção de tela...
<victor1903> Ricardo__ vc tem o link dele?
<Ricardo__> nao, eu so tenho aki no meu pc o deb
<victor1903> Ricardo__ tem como vc hospedar o arquivo em algum lugar? ele eh bem pequeno, eh pq naum to conseguindo em lugar nenhum... =(
<Ricardo__> vo enviar
<Ricardo__> via dcc
<oicram> obrigado
<Ricardo__> acho q nao ta indo firestarter aki deve ta matando
<EduardeCalibal> Ricardo__, quer hospedar um deb, não é muito grande?
<EduardeCalibal> Se não for posso mandar para meu servidor "provisoriamente"...
<Ricardo__> nao 167 kjb
<EduardeCalibal> manda para meu email então.  contato@novoseusadosinformatica.com.br
<Ricardo__> vo te enviar o dile calibal
<Ricardo__> ve se vai ae
<EduardeCalibal> Coloco lá assim que chegar.
<EduardeCalibal> Beleza
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, :)
<EduardeCalibal> E ai.
<Ricardo__> bah q naba esse xchat
<EduardeCalibal> Ricardo__, acho que não esta vindo...
<Ricardo__> acho q vo ter q configurar o dcc dele
<Ricardo__> deixei no padrao
<EduardeCalibal> Manda para emu email.
<EduardeCalibal> meu...
<EduardeCalibal> ...preciso providenciar um formulário para remessa de arquivos, agora me lembrei disso.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que já fiz mas não sei o que fiz com os scripts...
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<Ricardo__> estranho pq usei o remastersys ontem... pelo sources list no squeeze e o site tava normal
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho esse seu pacote nos repositórios aqui...
<EduardeCalibal> Esse? http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/debian.html
<Ricardo__> # Remastersys Squeeze
<Ricardo__> deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository squeeze/
<Ricardo__> é
<Ricardo__> so q bah no squeeze
<Ricardo__> é uma gambiarra
<Ricardo__> pra restaurar
<Ricardo__> a imagem q bah
<Ricardo__> no ubuntu lucid é mto mais facil
<Ricardo__> é so bootar com live no lucid e por instalar release
<Ricardo__> pra restaurar a imagem
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, uso Debian aqui.  Mas costumo fazer essas coisas no braço mesmo.
<Ricardo__> no debian tem q criar as particoes
<Ricardo__> na mao antes
<oicram> <rafaelsoaresbr> nao to achando essa opção no ubuntu 10.10
<Ricardo__> e deixar pronto
<Ricardo__> restaurar a imagem pelo menu do remastyersys
<Ricardo__> e depois restaurar grub
<Ricardo__> ou fazer na mao o grub
<Ricardo__> tb rola
<Ricardo__> da trabalho mas funça
<rafaelsoaresbr> oicram, não tem a opção LAMP Server?
<EduardeCalibal> Não curti o grub2, estou seriamente inclinado a banir ele das minhas instalações...
<Ricardo__> eu gostei ate
<Ricardo__> sem problemas
<Ricardo__> EduardeCalibal, pvt
<seila> ola
<seila> para todos
<oicram> nao
<oicram> tno edita do 10.10
<rafaelsoaresbr> oicram, estranho, atualizou a lista de pacotes? se sim, tenta pelo aptitude (se tiver no 10.10)
<rafaelsoaresbr> seila, olá
<oicram> <rafaelsoaresbr> tipo eu to editar do synaptic eu nao aparece nenhuma op de pacotes
<seila> blz
<oicram> nao aparece Mostrar pacotes por tarefas
<oicram> <rafaelsoaresbr> não aparece a opçao de instalar pacotes por tarefas
<rafaelsoaresbr> oicram, roda o comando sudo apt-get install tasksel
<rafaelsoaresbr> oicram, e depois sudo tasksel
<oicram> ok
<EduardeCalibal> Vazei.  AFK
<oicram> <rafaelsoaresbr> acabei de instalar o tasksel
<oicram> <rafaelsoaresbr>como posso marca o lamp
<victor1903> alguem aki entende de squid?
<oicram> alguem pode mau ajudar com um servidro lamp
<Porcks> oicram: qual o problema?
<Porcks> victor1903: oq q ta pegando com o squid?
<victor1903> Porcks eh o seguinte, ele naum tah fazendo cache e apaga os arquivos do cache depois de um tempo, o squid naum tah inicando junt com o sistema, vou mandar o meu squid.conf pra vc ver
<Porcks> victor1903: blz
<victor1903> Porcks tah ae http://paste.ubuntu.com/564691/
<oicram> problema resolvido
<OdidrepodnumbuS> boa noite
<Porcks> victor1903: mas ele ta rodando onde?
<Porcks> no mesmo pc q vc usa pra navegar?
<victor1903> Porcks sim, o meu pc eh a maquina servidora
<RxDx> alguem que use KDE sabe porque tem uma borda a toa no meu desktop? http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/7646/snapshot1ew.png
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ...
<OdidrepodnumbuS> so remever o que nao quer
<OdidrepodnumbuS> remover
<oicram> preciso de ajuad com um servidor lamp
<oicram> instalei um phpmyadmin onde posso chama-lo agora
<OdidrepodnumbuS> http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Porcks> victor1903: tenta remover essas linha acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \? no_cache deny QUERY
<Porcks> e pra iniciar o squid com o sistema rcconf marca squid
<victor1903> Porcks blz
<victor1903> como eh? rcconf? onde isso?
<RxDx> OdidrepodnumbuS: nao da pra remover.. nao é um widget
<RxDx> eu to falando da linha que ta dps do desktop
<RxDx> só tem uma borda.. nao é nada.. nao sei pq
<OdidrepodnumbuS> tire um print da tela
<RxDx> nao é do wallpaper nao
<RxDx> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/7646/snapshot1ew.png
<OdidrepodnumbuS> faz parte do teme
<OdidrepodnumbuS> theme
<oicram> da dando erro
<OdidrepodnumbuS> epaa
<RxDx> parte do theme? até parece
<OdidrepodnumbuS> RxDx:  ctrl+shift+f12
<RxDx> e alguns icones tb bugam do nada
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ctrl/alt
<OdidrepodnumbuS> alt+shift+f12
<RxDx> OdidrepodnumbuS: O_o
<RxDx> wow
<RxDx> o que esse atalho faz?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> use e abuse dele :d
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :D
<RxDx> funcionou
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ok
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :)
<RxDx> ele troca a barra pra uma cor mais escura.. qndo aperto de novo a tela da uma piscada e volta ao normaç
<OdidrepodnumbuS> sim eu sei
<RxDx> mas alguns icones ainda estao bugados, sabe o que é?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> obrigado por pedir ajuda, tenha uma boa noite, curta o kde :)
 * OdidrepodnumbuS kde sempre
<ZandreBran> Ôlas, por favor estou tentando capturar o som de micro, funciona mas junto está vindo o do microfone... alguma dica?
<RxDx> obrigado pela ajuda, isso sim :)
<victor1903> Porcks onde faco pra iniciar o squid com o sistema? o cache jah tah blz!
<Porcks> sudo rcconf no terminal
<Porcks> e marca [*] squid
<victor1903> blz, desde jah mto obrigado
<RxDx> GOOOGLE: qual cliente vc usa pra msn e irc?
<GOOOGLE> linux live emesene :P
<GOOOGLE> emesene
<GOOOGLE> :Dd
<oicram> alguem sabe fazer funcionar o lamp
<RxDx> emesene é em GTK =/
<GOOOGLE> :)
<GOOOGLE> RxDx:
<GOOOGLE> vou lhe dar uma ajuda com gtk no seu querido e amado kde
<Porcks> oicram: q q num ta funcionando?
<GOOOGLE> momento deixa eu pegar os nomes no pacman
<RxDx> pacman? vc usa suse?
<RxDx> alias.. pacman é do arch neh =x
<GOOOGLE> RxDx: gtk-qt-engine
<oicram> tipo eu chamo o phpmyadmin e ta nao encontrado
<GOOOGLE> veja no repo do ubuntu se tem
<GOOOGLE> se tiver vai ser uma mao santa :D
<RxDx> k :)
<GOOOGLE> RxDx: arch
<GOOOGLE> print wait
<RxDx> nao tem
<RxDx> mas acho que o gtk-chtheme faz a msema coisa
<RxDx> o problema de usar apps GTK no kde nao é só a aparecia, mas tb ter que carregar as libs =/
<GOOOGLE> as libs o apt-get resolve todas
<GOOOGLE> nunca tive problemas em usar elas
<GOOOGLE> http://imgbin.org/images/3353.png
<GOOOGLE> nao tenhas medos as libs nao morde
<GOOOGLE> :p
<RxDx> GOOOGLE: mas elas pesam =x
<GOOOGLE> onde?
<GOOOGLE> seu hd é pequeno?
<RxDx> nao
<RxDx> na ram
<GOOOGLE> ....
<GOOOGLE> ram é para ser usada
<RxDx> tem q carregar só pra usar um programa feito em gtk
<GOOOGLE> :)
<RxDx> aheiuaehiueahiuae.. é verdade =)
<GOOOGLE> deixa de graça :P
<GOOOGLE> mas repare
<GOOOGLE> emesene basicamente instala suas proprias coisas
<GOOOGLE> so instala as libs de monte se vc quiser usar os outros resursos
<GOOOGLE> pega o tarball
<GOOOGLE> :D
<GOOOGLE> Alvos (1): emesene-1.6.3-4
 * GOOOGLE confessa q a 1 seculo atras pegou o tarball e abriu o emesene pelo tarball, sem instalar dependencias motivo: nao sabia nem o quee era dependencias
<GOOOGLE> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/lounge-oracle
<GOOOGLE> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/lounge-oracle/pergunta/7
<GOOOGLE> kkkkkk
<laboratorio_> como vejo o ip da minha maquina
<rafaelsoaresbr> laboratorio_, ifconfig
<doncabron> boa noite, alguem ai sabe me informar como faço pra fazer a merda de um leitor de cartao funcionar?
<rafaelsoaresbr> ou clica no applet do network-manager se for no gnome
<doncabron> o leitor eh daqueles q vc coloca nos usb io da maquina na placa mae mesmo, so q ele nem reconhece
<kctroo> qual é a mais nova versao do ubuntu atualmente?
<doncabron> 10.10
<rallo> ads
<rallo> eu
<labirc> as
<doncabron> o leitor eh daqueles q vc coloca nos usb io da maquina na placa mae mesmo, so q ele nem reconhece
<labirc> quem
<doncabron> alguem ai?
<labirc> qual o t nome
<rallo> como configuro minha net via radiopara funcionar no ubunto
<Guest34459> e ai mala
<labirc> q fl
<rallo> rallo
<Guest34459> fala jo
 * GOOOGLE http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/jovem/digital_news/noticias/igreja_catolica_libera_aplicativo_que_permite_confissoes_pelo_iphone
<laboratorio_> Atualize o firmeware do celular, Rafael, direto do site da Nokia.
<aidentro> kd o lõlõ doido ?
<rallo> ai
<aidentro> ai dentro
<labirc> oi
<Giverny> 10.10 mas tem a alpha-1 pra developers
<Giverny> da 11.04
<Giverny> não recomendável
<Giverny> :)
<laboratorio_> perguntem coisas sérias pessoal, que realmente requeiram uma resposta lógica.
<labirc> o futuro pertence as pessoas q acreditam nos seus sonhos
<labirc> raimundo
<kctroo>  gostei da frase
<aidentro> um ta sei
<laboratorio_> ralo vc tai???
<laboratorio_> alguem tem uma placa pra pc cce
<laboratorio_> ???
<GOOOGLE> laboratorio_: reformule sua pergunta
<GOOOGLE> cce apenas montadora ou revendedora ou farsante
<GOOOGLE> ...
<aidentro> alguem tem uma placa mãe cce vei
<GOOOGLE> sem resultados:
<GOOOGLE> diga o problema ou a duvida, que quem souber te ajuda
<GOOOGLE> w52 odeio :(
<aidentro> queimou vei
<aidentro> morreu foi certo
<GOOOGLE> ja sabe o que fazer nao?
<aidentro> não
<tu> codec atualizado para ubuntu
 * GOOOGLE compra outra
<GOOOGLE> dicas de placa mae: ecs, msi, giga bytes, intel,
<GOOOGLE> Intel: DP55WB
<GOOOGLE> :F
<GOOOGLE> *Gigabit
<Giverny> que ideal
<Giverny> um cara com o nick google
<Giverny> ehehe
<GOOOGLE> eque qualquer duvida/solução esta no google
<GOOOGLE> srrsrs
<geekSapiens> GOOOGLE: eu to com uma dor nas costas... me ajuda?
<GOOOGLE> alguma dica >> google :D
<GOOOGLE> geekSapiens: recomendo o Giverny ele faz massagem nas costa
<GOOOGLE> :p
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-09
<GOOOGLE> google.com
<geekSapiens> GOOOGLE: ta nascendo cogumelo no meu pinto, oq eu faço?
<GOOOGLE> recomendo um .kba geekSapiens
<GOOOGLE> :)
<geekSapiens> GOOOGLE: oq é isso?
 * GOOOGLE sempre com um linguajar defasado
<Giverny> geekSapiens procura um veterinário
<geekSapiens> GOOOGLE: me recomenda um veterinario
<GOOOGLE> geekSapiens:  http://www.google.com.br/search?q=veterinario+gostosao
<GOOOGLE> ...
<GOOOGLE> afk
<jhones> olá pessoal...
<GOOOGLE> ciao
<Giverny> olá jhones
<GOOOGLE> alquem ja usou a placa mae intel G31 MXP-K
<GOOOGLE> é boa?
<jhones> gostaria de saber como faço pra alinhar os icones na area de trabalho à direita?
<jhones> automaticamente
<GOOOGLE> jhones: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/GNOME/Tem-como-meu-Desktop-mostrar-icones-de-unidades-montadas-do-lado-direito-da-tela
<GOOOGLE> nao seria no mesmos modos?
<jhones> olá giverny
<taranto> alguem aqui usa xenserver?
 * GOOOGLE arrasta para la
 * GOOOGLE Explicação do link: Ninguem soube responder srrsrs
<jhones> :) sem arrastar... automaticamente
<GOOOGLE> Enviado em 13/11/2009 - 12:17h:
<GOOOGLE> mmm
<GOOOGLE> accho q ninguem sabe viu
<GOOOGLE> eu nunca tentei
<GOOOGLE> gracias uso kde :D
<GOOOGLE> newsletter olhar digital "Demissão via Facebook | LG quer banir PS3 | Dia da Internet Segura", ate agora proccuro o link do artigo no email e nao tem
<jhones> que programa vcs usam pra copiar discos protegido, tipo os de jogos?
<jhones> pelo brasero dá erro
<GOOOGLE> eu nao copio...
<jhones> precisava copiar um do age of mythology
<GOOOGLE> mmm
<GOOOGLE> k3b ja tentou?
<GOOOGLE> vou programar em java ate
<Arkanzo> olá a todos
<jhones> GOOOGLE k3b dá erro tb
<labirc> oi
<labirc> fala
<ruffleS> boa noite
<ruffleS> kd o peregrino monarquista??? o debian foi lançado!
<aidentro> ai google como faço para conter o crescimento ?
<GOOOGLE> ate amanha, vou terminar o aplicativo de sms para meu celular e vou dormir,
<GOOOGLE> fui
<furadordesys> Coringao: tudo bem?
<marcos> oi  boa  noite  pessol
<oicram_> salve galera
<oicram_> como posso entra em outro canal
<xGrind> oicram_; /join #canal
<furadordesys> oicram: /j [canal que quer]
<furadordesys> oicram: /j #[canal que quer]
<oicram> obrigado gente
<furadordesys> Um salve para todos
<oicram> alguem aqui usar drupal ou outro cms
<marcos> eu  baixei  o tcl 8.5.8 e  tk 8.5.8  , e  nao  estou  conseguindo instalar, alguem poderia  me  ajudar?
<aidentro> quem te perguntou
<aidentro> baixa de novo
<aidentro> e instala de novo
<aidentro> senão der certo
<aidentro> baixa de novo
<aidentro> instala de novo
<aidentro> ai vei se não der certo
<aidentro> vai dormir ta
<marcos> eu  ssei  quem  é  vc
<oicram> alguem pode me ajuda a instalar o LAMP
<marcos>  eu  baixei  o tcl 8.5.8 e  tk 8.5.8  , e  nao  estou  conseguindo instalar, alguem poderia  me  ajudar?
<marcos>  eu  baixei  o tcl 8.5.8 e  tk 8.5.8  , e  nao  estou  conseguindo instalar, alguem poderia  me  ajudar?
<rafaelsoaresbr> !paciencia | marcos
<ubottu-br> marcos: Não repita sua pergunta, você não está sendo ignorado; se ninguém te responder, é porque não sabe a resposta ou está ocupado. Você pode procurar em http://ubuntuforum-br.org/, ou https://help.ubuntu.com e http://www.ubuntuforums.org (em Inglês) enquanto aguarda.
<Giverny> marcos
<Tulio> Boa noite a todos
<Giverny> já tentou achar no repositório
<Giverny> marcos?
<marcos> oi
<Giverny> já tentou fazer apt-cache search tcl
<Giverny> ?
<marcos> nao
<Giverny> ow criatura de deus
<Giverny> e tá ai se batendo
<Giverny> "¬¬
<marcos> como  faz  isso
<marcos> sou  novo no  linux
<Giverny> abre o terminal que ele não morde só come criancinhas :)
<Giverny> alt + f2
<Giverny> digita
<Giverny> gnome-terminal
<furadordesys> marcos: tenta no terminal $ apt-cache search tcl| grep '^tcl'
<marcos> isso  vai  instalar  o  tcl  e  tk  ou  so tcl
<marcos> eu  preciso do  8.5 ou  superior
<Giverny> marcos man acho que ce tá meio perdido
<Giverny> marcos vamos com calma ae
<Giverny> marcos digita apt-get e dá um enter no seu terminal
<Giverny> dá uma lida
<Giverny> marcos www.guiafoca.org
<xGrind> salve salve povo
<xGrind> barna_ \o
<xGrind> cade o peregrino ?
<xGrind> sabia  q o debian saia esse mes xD
<thiago_> Bom dia, a paz!
<bino> Bom dia.
<EduardeCalibal> Firefox 4 Beta 11 disponível...
<leogrilo> o imavebr1 finalmente ouviu minhas preces
<taranto> bom dia
<marcos> kd  a   paty?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> boa tarde pessoal
<jonyfisher> Boa Tarde Senhores............
<jonyfisher> alguem ae usa squid+squidguard para ajudar um desesperado???
<OdidrepodnumbuS> eu nao
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ja tentaste localizar ajuda ao senhor google.com?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ou um canal do squid
<OdidrepodnumbuS> O tópico do canal é "Don't ask to ask, just ask and wait. PasteBin squid.conf if need be. | Or try http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq | http://workaround.org/f=squid | Please upgrade to Squid-2.7.STABLE9 or Squid-3.1.11".
<OdidrepodnumbuS> #squid
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ;)
 * OdidrepodnumbuS is listening to 05-Tin Can Command-Glen Bledsoe.ogg [Amarok]
<jonyfisher> O google já sim...
<jonyfisher> mas por incrivel que pareça ele não conseguiu me ajudar...
<OdidrepodnumbuS> normal =(
 * OdidrepodnumbuS odia pedir ajuda :(
<OdidrepodnumbuS> NOTICE: STATUS para Private MSG, Bloqueados nas redes, FREENODE; SURGEHOST RDL
<sexpistol> em shell script como eu posso fazer para o smbclient me mostre apenas o nome das impressoras? cheguei nesse comando: smbclient -N -g -L \\192.168.2.33 | grep -n Printer | awk -F "|" '{ print $2 }'
<sexpistol> olha o retorno que recebo:root@cicero-laptop:/home/cicero# smbclient -N -g -L \\192.168.2.33 | grep -n Printer | awk -F "|" '{ print $2 }'
<sexpistol> Domain=[nomePC] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]
<sexpistol> Domain=[nomePC] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]
<sexpistol> HPLaserJ
<sexpistol> queria fazer aparecer apenas o "HPLaserJ"
<Geowany> sexpistol, | grep -v "Domain"
<Geowany> coloca só mais esse pipe aí
<sexpistol> ok
<sexpistol> com o grep -v ele nao retorna o conteudo que começa com Printer
<OdidrepodnumbuS> skletenblack: hauahauhauha, boa tarde
<sexpistol> só os compartlhamentos do win
<skletenblack> OdidrepodnumbuS: boa tarde para vc tb!
<OdidrepodnumbuS> =)
<Geowany> sexpistol, # smbclient -N -g -L \\192.168.2.33 | grep "Printer" | grep -v "Domain" | awk -F "|" '{ print $2 }'
<sexpistol> Geowany, com o "grep Printer" ele nao deveria retornar apenas as linhas que contém Printer?
<sexpistol> Geowany, retorna isso:root@cicero-laptop:/home/cicero# smbclient -N -g -L \\192.168.2.33 | grep -v Printer | grep -v "Domain" | awk -F "|" '{ print $2 }'
<sexpistol> Domain=[S1SPP1] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]
<sexpistol> Domain=[S1SPP1] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]
<sexpistol> IPC$
<sexpistol> D$
<sexpistol> print$
<sexpistol> ADMIN$
<sexpistol> C$
<OdidrepodnumbuS> paste.ubuntu.com
<OdidrepodnumbuS> please ne =/
<sexpistol> ok, desculpas
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Bem, vou ao meu curso chato, ate a noite fui
<Geowany> sexpistol
<sexpistol> Geowany, http://paste.ubuntu.com/565006/
<Geowany> sexpistol, # smbclient -N -g -L \\192.168.2.33 2> /dev/null | grep "Printer" | awk -F "|" '{ print $2 }'
<Geowany> tenta assim
<sexpistol> ae
<sexpistol> Geowany, vlw ae
<sexpistol> Geowany, deu certo
<Geowany> sexpistol, Disponha! =)
<root_doido> ola boa tarde
<root_doido> e o seguinte, eu tenho internet adsl da oi de 1 mega, eu tava usando a internet de boa no modo automatico, so que a internet n quer mais funcionar como automatico então eu usei o modo manual o problema e que a internet fica super lenta para abrir as paginas
<root_doido> so que o download continua 1 mega o problema e que demora para abrir a pagina e as vezes nem abre, ja tentei mudar o dns mais fica igual
<skletenblack> como assim?
<root_doido> coloquei IP fixo e as paginas demoram abrir,
<skletenblack> hum
<skletenblack> colocou o modem roteado?
<root_doido> sim
<skletenblack> ta usando que distro?
<root_doido> ubuntu
<root_doido> 10.04
<root_doido> a oi deve que bloqueou o DHCP eu acho
<skletenblack> vixi ai complica!
<root_doido> no windows tb so conecta no fixo tb
<skletenblack> minha net tb é da oi
<skletenblack> eu uso conexão via pppoe
<skletenblack> acho melhor!
<root_doido> , o problema que no ubuntu quando coloco IP fixo a pagina demora muito para abrir
<root_doido> o meu tb e pppoe tb
<root_doido> deixa eu ver
<skletenblack> tipo eu configurei meu modem em modo bridge
<root_doido> o meu ta assim eu acho
<root_doido> o seu IP e fixo?
<root_doido> ou automatico?
<root_doido> Encapsulation:  PPPoE LLC
<skletenblack> não
<skletenblack> que modem vc usa?
<gustavo_kuklinsk> Olá :)
<nona> pessoal como faço para reinstalar um pacote e substituir os arquivos de configuração?
<root_doido> DLlink
<skletenblack> hum
<skletenblack> porq vc não configura seu modem em modo bridge!
<eder_> alguem saca java? duvida, pvt me
<skletenblack> assim todo vez q vc reniciar o pc o ip muda automático
<root_doido> skletenblack, como faço isso o meu ta como rotiador ligado em um hub
<root_doido> quando a internet tava no automatico era uma maravilha
<skletenblack> hum, o meu tb era roteado! ai configurei em modo bridge! achei melhor
<skletenblack> olha pesquisa ai no google como configurar seu modem em modo bridge
<root_doido> ok vlw
<root_doido> no momento queria so minha internet normal de volta
<skletenblack> tipo quando fui pesquisar eu pesquisei assim : como configurar TP-Link em modo bridge
<root_doido> sabe se a oi da assistencia para linux?
<skletenblack> vixi sei não em
<skletenblack> em, mas no ubuntu, geralmente isso é facil, as vezes o próprio ubuntu configurar a net automático
<skletenblack> quando é adsl
<root_doido> e o seguinte, eu tenho internet adsl da oi de 1 mega, eu tava usando a internet de boa no modo automatico, so que a internet n quer mais funcionar como automatico então eu usei o modo manual o problema e que a internet fica super lenta para abrir as paginas
<root_doido> so que o download continua 1 mega o problema e que demora para abrir a pagina e as vezes nem abre, ja tentei mudar o dns mais fica igual
<root_doido> alguem ja teve problema parecido?
<eder_> root_doido: tem gvt ae?
<eder_> muda pra gvt, promocao
<eder_> ahuaeuehu
<eder_> c pode ter ateh 5mbps
<root_doido> OI
<root_doido> o cabo n passa n minha rua
<root_doido> :(
<eder_> q pena
<eder_> gvt lah em casa tah 10++
<Puel> Alou
<root_doido> e o seguinte, eu tenho internet adsl da oi de 1 mega, eu tava usando a internet de boa no modo automatico, so que a internet n quer mais funcionar como automatico então eu usei o modo manual o problema e que a internet fica super lenta para abrir as paginas
<root_doido> so que o download continua 1 mega o problema e que demora para abrir a pagina e as vezes nem abre, ja tentei mudar o dns mais fica igual
<Puel> Eu baixei o novo unbut lá no site,ta em .iso q programa eu uso pra abrir mesmo?
<Puel> ou como faz pra gravar ele e dar boot direto
<Puel> ngm aqui
<Puel> bah.
<marcoacs> eae turma blz!!
<Puel> marcos
<Puel> me ajuda ai
<marcoacs> alguem utiliza webmin ??
<Puel> Eu baixei o novo unbut lá no site,ta em .iso q programa eu uso pra abrir mesmo?
<Puel> Eu gravei em um cd e dei bot
<Puel> mas nao funcionaou
<Puel> funcionou
<marcoacs> alguem pra dar uma maozinha com o webmin please!!!
<marcoacs> vcs podem dar uma maozinha estou com o webmin e nao consigo acessar pela porta 20000 o userwebmin
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> porta louca é essa?
<Giverny> :}
<Giverny> 20000
<marcoacs> porta de acesso clientes do server
<Giverny> marcoacs tá errado
<Giverny> marcoacs ce já olhou no google direito antes de vim aqui perguntar?
<marcoacs> caro amigo, estava funcionado tranquilo até uma pane eletrica a algumas horas... espero que vc nao me tenha por tao pouco...
<Giverny> marcoacs http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Webmin
<Giverny> tem tudo ae
<Giverny> marcoacs o tutorial tá usando a 10000
<Giverny> ...
<gabezao> marcelobernard,
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> marcoacs,
<gabezao> teve uma vez q deu pau no meu tb
<gabezao> e eu nao conseguia acessar por um determinado navegador
<gabezao> no outro foi...
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> só cabra bruto!
<Geowany> "te vira no google"
<root_doido> ola pessoal consegui configurar minha internet pelo terminal
<root_doido> /etc/network/interfaces
<root_doido> so que quando eu renicio o PC a configuração some
<gabezao> isso pq o NetworkMananger esta sobreescrevendo.
<root_doido> acredito que sim
<root_doido> gabezao, alguma dica?
<gabezao> desativar o NetworkMananger
<Geowany> root_doido, você pode desabilitar o networkmanager
<root_doido> hum
<root_doido> algum comando magico que faz isso?
<Geowany> root_doido, se estiver usando ubuntu (eu não sei o que os caras que usam outras distros vem fazer aqui a não ser trollar)...
<root_doido> ja sei usar o sudo gedit
<Geowany> você pode instalar um pacote chamado rcconf
<Geowany> depois vai no terminal e digite
<Geowany> $ sudo rcconf
<root_doido> servidor@servidor-desktop:~$ uname -a
<root_doido> Linux servidor-desktop 2.6.32-28-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 21:21:01 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<root_doido> baixando o rcconf
<Geowany> nome de host paradoxo...
<root_doido> kkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> servidor-desktop
<root_doido> meu PC ta com crise de identidade
<Geowany> porque você não coloca: judeu-nazista, fogo-gelado
<Geowany> algo do tipo
<root_doido> hehehehe
<root_doido> feia-gostosa
<Geowany> root_doido, isso aí não
<Geowany> conheço muito feia que é gostosa
<root_doido> hum
<root_doido> pensando bem vc tem razão
<root_doido> instalei o rrconf
<root_doido> o network-manager esta desativado
<root_doido> sear que e bom ativar ele?
<root_doido> sera*
<root_doido> gabezao, sai de fininho não, ajuda ai
<peregrinator_six> skletenblack, ?
<Geowany> rodr1go, desativa
<root_doido> gabezao, e ai
<root_doido> ja tava desativado
<Geowany> se não ele fica dando conflito com o networking
<root_doido> Geowany,
<root_doido> tava desativado mesmo assim a internet so funciona se eu der um restart no networking
<Geowany> root_doido, então tem alguma coisa errada
<Geowany> vc tem o wicd instalado?
<root_doido> deixa eu ver
<root_doido> nao
<root_doido> instala?
<root_doido> instalado
<root_doido> gabezao, Geowany ta ai meus amores n me abandone
<root_doido> ja que ninguem responde
<root_doido> vou reniciar
<Geowany> putz...
<Geowany> esse aí é doido mesmo!
<root_doido> so vi agradecer parece que o wicd arrumou as coisas
<root_doido> ou nao parece que ta lento
<Nabucodonosr> ola boa tarde
<Nabucodonosr> alguem poderia me ajudar com um problema de rede sem fio ?
<Giverny> Nabucodonosr qual a versão do ubuntu?
<Nabucodonosr> 10.10
<Giverny> Nabucodonosr http://todoespacoonline.com/post.php?id=91
<Giverny> tá na mão
<Giverny> Nabucodonosr http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/ativar-redes-sem/899095
<Giverny> Nabucodonosr dúvidas fala ae ;]
<Giverny> Nabucodonosr http://blog.cesar.augustus.nom.br/conectando-em-redes-sem-fio-no-linux.html
<Giverny> Nabucodonosr www.google.com.br
<Nabucodonosr> entao, o problema é o seguinte
<Nabucodonosr> minha rede sem fio la no ubuntu 10.10 esta como desabilitada, e nao consigo habilitar ela
<Nabucodonosr> Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN é o meu dispositivo de rede sem fio
<root_doido1> ola pessoal alguem sabe configurar este Wicd?
<root_doido1> Geowany, ta ai?
<tux_> Tenta este comando
<tux_> wicd-client -n
<Giverny> root_doido1 http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Wicd-Conexao-em-redes-wireless
<root_doido1> blz
<root_doido1> vou dar uma olhada
<root_doido1> o meu não e wireless mais deve que ajuda
<root_doido1> so que minha internet ta muito lenta
<root_doido1> vc sabe o que e Dominio de busca?
<tux_> Giverny: Pode me ajudar em uma dúvida?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Nabucodonosr, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<root_doido1> pessoal quando configuro o PC com o /etc/network/interfaces  a internet fica super rapida so que quando eu renicio o PC a internet n funciona
<jose-neto> jedimar, hello
<root_doido1> alguma dica?
<Nabucodonosr> rafaelsoaresbr vou entar no ubuntu e tentar esse comando que vc disse
<root_doido1> este widc n resolveu meu problema
<Nabucodonosr> to no windows aki , aqui onde estou só tenho possibilidade de me conectar a rede sem fio
<Giverny> tux_ fala
<zeusbr> alguem on ae?
<sexpistol> opa
<sexpistol> Geowany tá na area?
<zeusbr> meu mouse n clica mais no ubuntu kkkkk alguem sabe como tiro isso? kkkkk
<sexpistol> oO
<zeusbr> aff
<sexpistol> restarta ele : )
<zeusbr> agora deu
<sexpistol> humm
<zeusbr> no mouse direto no note ta funfando
<sexpistol> vixe
<zeusbr> mas aquele mini mouse n ta clicando em nada
<zeusbr> auehuahe
<zeusbr> agora volto tb
<zeusbr> noob on repara n kkkkk
<sexpistol> zeusbr vc manja de shell script?
<nabuconosor> rafaelsoaresbr usei o comando que vc disse
<nabuconosor> e deu a seguinte msg
<nabuconosor> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<root_doido> boa tarde
<root_doido> e o seguinte, eu tenho internet adsl da oi de 1 mega, eu tava usando a internet de boa no modo automatico, so que a internet n quer mais funcionar como automatico então eu usei o modo manual o problema e que a internet fica super lenta para abrir as paginas
<root_doido>  so que o download continua 1 mega o problema e que demora para abrir a pagina e as vezes nem abre, ja tentei mudar o dns mais fica igual
<root_doido> configurei o sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces a internet fica um pouco melhor, so que toda vez que renicio tenho que dar um restart
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, Rf-kill pode estar relacionado ao botão de desligar
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, não tem outra máquina com acesso a internet pra você poder usar o note enquanto conectado aqui
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, ?
<nabuconosor> rafael, consegui conectar pelo ubuntu com um modem 3g aki , to no ubuntu agora
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, blz, faz esse comando: sudo lsmod | grep 3945
<nabuconosor> rafael, nao aconteceu nada
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, pode colar a resposta do comando sudo lsmod em http://paste.ubuntu.com ? parece que o módulo não está carregado
<nabuconosor> entao, nao deu resposta nenhuma
<nabuconosor> a ta
<nabuconosor> só o lsmod
<nabuconosor> rafaelsoares http://paste.ubuntu.com/565092/
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, essa placa funcionava antes, você fez atualização de kernel recentemente?
<rafaelsoaresbr> antes?*
<nabuconosor> kara isso que o mais estranho, na primeira vez que instalei o ubuntu 10.10 funcionou normal
<nabuconosor> ai fiz as atualizacoes e parou
<nabuconosor> entao formatei e instalei o ubuntu do 0 , nao virou nada, a rede sem fio continua desabilitada
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, qual o id da placa pelo comando lspci? ex.: XXXX:XXXX
<rafaelsoaresbr> o módulo que está sendo usado é o iwlagn
<nabuconosor> é isso ?
<nabuconosor> 07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<omelete> nem sei o q vc qr fzr
<omelete> faz lspci -s 07:00 -v
<sexpistol> alguem pode me ajudar a resolver ... eval echo "impressora `smbclient -N -g -L \\$faixaip$i 2> /dev/null | grep "Printer" | awk -F "|" '{ print $2 }'`" >> /tmp/LAN   no arquivo ele nao manda a expressao regular
<omelete> embaixo mostra o modulo
<sexpistol> $faixaip$i = o ip da maquina... quando eu boto ip manual funciona
<nabuconosor> 	Kernel driver in use: iwlagn
<nabuconosor> 	Kernel modules: iwlagn
<nabuconosor> o que tenho que fazer, subir esse modulo ?
<omelete> modprobe modulo
<nabuconosor> e agora?
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, tenta desligar e ligar o rádio. geralmente é uma combinação de teclas <Fn>+<outra_tecla>
<nabuconosor> acontece nada
<omelete> ifconfig wlan0 up
<nabuconosor> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<nabuconosor> complicado isso aki
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, roda aí: rfkill list
<d70> alguem pode me ajudar a barra de tarefas sumiu no gnome
<d70> ?
<nabuconosor> rafaelsoares
<nabuconosor> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<nabuconosor> 	Soft blocked: yes
<nabuconosor> 	Hard blocked: yes
<nabuconosor> 1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<nabuconosor> 	Soft blocked: yes
<nabuconosor> 	Hard blocked: no
<damian> boa tarde
<damian> alguém sabe como instalar uma placa de vigilância que não tem os driver para Linux?
<omelete> nabuconosor,  rfkill unblock 0 ou 1, ñ tnho certza de qual
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, seu hardware está bloqueado pelo hardware, tem alguma chave de liga/desliga nesse notebook?
<nabuconosor> sim, e ta ligada
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, então você precisa incluir o módulo hp-wmi no blacklist, mas estou vendo se encontro outra solução aqui
<rafaelsoaresbr> esta pode ser uma solução
<nabuconosor> e esse negocio que o omelete falou ae
<nabuconosor> nabuconosor, rfkill unblock 0 ou 1, ñ tnho certza de qual
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, rfkill unblock all
<nabuconosor> deu certo rafael
<nabuconosor> apareceu as redes sem fio aki
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, isso deve ser um bug, alguém reportou isso aqui: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=606249 não achei nada no LaunchPad
<ubottu-br> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 606249 in kernel "Intel Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Fails in Fedora 13" [Medium,New]
<nabuconosor> obrigado rafael, valew mesmo
<rafaelsoaresbr> nabuconosor, por nada
<damian> Olá, tenho uma placa Fercatronic para monitoramento estou usando duas cameras, mas o suporte da placa diz que eles não dispõe de driver para Linux, como não quero colocar windows de volta gostaria de saber se alguém pode ajudar. Na semana passada teve um usuário que mandou executar alguns comandos para depois passar uns links para ele, mas logo em seguida tivemos problemas na internet, e só consegui voltar a c onectar hoje. Alguém pode me ajudar ou t
<damian> erei de esperar que a pessoa que me ajudou anteriormente esteja conectada.
<damian> ou mais alguém sabe como me ajudar?
<damian> Olá, tenho uma placa Fercatronic para monitoramento estou usando duas cameras, mas o suporte da placa diz que eles não dispõe de driver para Linux, como não quero colocar windows de volta gostaria de saber se alguém pode ajudar
<licensed> alguem ae usa nfe? sabe como eu posso "converter" um xml em pdf?
<jedimar> ola eu preciso de ajuda para instalar uma impresora
<jedimar> alguem pode me ajudar HELP!
<Ubuntu-BR> jedimar: diz qual a impressora
<Ubuntu-BR> cara....  a HP instala automaticamente...   mas independente da impressora vc pode procurar os drivers na net e ler a respeito
<jedimar> Ubuntu-br, minha impressora e uma Brother MFC-7340
<Ubuntu-BR> tem que pesquisar...  nunca ouvi falar
<jedimar> ja tentei mas nao esta funcioando eu sou noob
<Ubuntu-BR> vc tentou pesquisar, mas não funcionou....  o que vc achou e o que não funcionou?
<jedimar> Ubuntu-br, eles tem um website mas eu nao intendo de codigos e instalacao como faco?
<Ubuntu-BR> jedimar: olha, eu estava de saída agora...  creio que vc vai ter que perguntar isso de novo aqui...  mas o melhor é vc ler com calma o que explicam....
<Ubuntu-BR> mas é um pouco de falta de sorte...  se fosse HP (além de outras) nem precisaria instalar, o Ubuntu reconhece automaticamente
<Ubuntu-BR> jedimar: cara..  tem muita coisa no google
<Ubuntu-BR> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Brother+MFC-7340&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=Brother+MFC-7340+linux&aq=f&aqi=g1g-o1&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=7828c4946c5db268
<Ubuntu-BR> jedimar: super explicado...  http://raywoodcockslatest.blogspot.com/2010/05/installing-brother-mfc-7340-printer-in.html
<Ubuntu-BR> jedimar: vários drivers...  http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html
<Ubuntu-BR> jedimar: acho que vc deveria ler com calma e seguir os passos...  são todos bem fáceis
<d70> como faço para apagar todas as configurações do gnome,  de um usuario ?
<Ubuntu-BR> na pasta home tem .config, .gnome...   procura na net exatamente
<ZeusBr> alguem ja conseguiu tirar o 800x600 no ubuntu 10.10 com placa de video sis mirage?
<hquubuntu> ola
<damian> olá, alguém tem visto o pqatsi conectar?
<damian> velau tenho de sair.
<damian> até mais
<markimpgs> meu ubuntu não inicia aparece BusyBox alguma coisa eu estava seguindo os passos aqui, mas acho que por o ubuntu não estar em uma partição não funciona
<markimpgs> eu estava seguindo isso
<markimpgs> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=68573.0
<fxd> tenta verificar o disco
<markimpgs> como?
<fxd> ñ lembro o comando de cabeça
<markimpgs> ta vou pesquisar, valeu fxd
<fxd> em /dev/disk/by-uuid tá montando por uuid
<fxd> blkid
<fxd> e ve se tá igual
<markimpgs> digito blkid?
<fxd> é
<markimpgs> dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs aparece isso
<fxd> só isso?
<fxd> estranho, era pra aparecer mais opções
<markimpgs> só, eu estou usando o live cd, não teria nada haver né
<fxd> pode ser isso
<jonyfisher> alguem sabe porque o squidguard reconhece o usuario do AD assim "domain%5cuser" em vez de "domain/user"???
<markimpgs> então não tem como arrumar fxd?
<fxd> é logo q inicia da esse erro?
<markimpgs> é sim
<markimpgs> escolho a distro e da isso
<fxd> tenta recuperar o grub, ñ sei se vai resolver, mas ñ custa nada tentar
<markimpgs> é esse mesmo erro http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=68573.0 fxd
<markimpgs> o problema q meu ubuntu é instalado dentro da partição windows então acho que é por isso q esse comando do link q te passei
<fxd> é aquele instalação q é feita dentro do windows né
<fxd> nem sei como funciona essa instalação
<markimpgs> me lasquei
<markimpgs> kkkkkkkk
<markimpgs> vou formatar e perder tudo mesmo
<fxd> markimpgs,  entra no windows pelo menos?
<markimpgs> fxd: sim
<zeusbr> Fala galera, alguem pode me ajudar nuns comandos no terminal?
<Giverny> zeusbr fala a dúvida ae
<zeusbr> giverny
<zeusbr> to seguindo um site aqui
<zeusbr> 2) Vamos descompactá-lo:
<zeusbr> $ tar -zxvf Sis.671_771.tar.gz
<zeusbr> mando eu fazer isso
<zeusbr> eu faço
<zeusbr> so q da o seguinte erro
<zeusbr> tar (child): Sis.671_771.tar.gz: Não é possível open: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<zeusbr> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<zeusbr> tar: Child returned status 2
<zeusbr> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Arkanzo> Boa Noite, pessoal.
<zeusbr> é ubuntu 10.10
<Giverny> zeusbr você tem que dar esse comando dentro da pasta do arquivo
<Giverny> Arkanzo boa
<zeusbr> Arkanzo boa noite
<zeusbr> Giverny, mas estou nela
<zeusbr> uaheuhae
<zeusbr> agora foi
<zeusbr> tinha 1 ponto errado ali
<zeusbr> Giverny,  pode me ajudar caso eu tenha mais alguma duvida no processo aqui?
<Giverny> zeusbr repete ae o que você falou
<Giverny> eu cai
<zeusbr> consegui
<zeusbr> tinha 1 ponto errado
<zeusbr> kkk
<zeusbr> ae descompato beleza
<Giverny> T:
<zeusbr> se eu tiver mais alguma duvida te chamo
<zeusbr> to tentando mudar a configuração
<zeusbr> so fica em 800x600
<zeusbr> sis video sux ;/
<hquubuntu> ola
<Giverny> hquubuntu opa
<hquubuntu> nao consigo acessar o conteudo da pasta /home
<hquubuntu> de meu usuario
<hquubuntu> fui mudar a senha e depois nao consegui acessar
<Giverny> hquubuntu o usuário ainda existe?
<hquubuntu> mudei a senha do usuario e tive acesso mas a novas pastas e permaneceu o arquivo  access not e o leiame
<hquubuntu> existe
<hquubuntu> mas como se fosse novo
<hquubuntu> sem as preferencias
<Giverny> tu pode recriar a pasta home
<hquubuntu> temas etc
<Giverny> ou tu pode deletar o usuário
<Giverny> e recriar ele com tudo
<ZeusBR> Giverny,  conseguiiiiii
<ZeusBR> :D
<hquubuntu> mas e as configurações de usuario
<Giverny> hquubuntu configuração tu pode copiar
<hquubuntu> temas, configurações, thunderbird, etc
<hquubuntu> como eu copiar
<hquubuntu> ?
<Giverny> hquubuntu cara acho que não vai perder
<Giverny> os temas etc
<Giverny> quando você criar o usuário ele vai continuar com elas
<Giverny> já vai vim agregado
<Arkanzo> Boa noite, gostaria de saber qual o melhor programa para captura de imagens da webcam ( ubuntu 10.06 )
<hquubuntu> entao eu crio outro usuario
<hquubuntu> web cheese
<hquubuntu> webcam
<hquubuntu> chesee
<Arkanzo> obrigado, vou baixar.
<hquubuntu> blz
<Giverny> hquubuntu http://www.computerhope.com/unix/useradd.htm
<Giverny> hquubuntu ai tá explicando como fazer com um só comando
<Giverny> Arkanzo cara não precisa baixar tá no repositório do ubuntu
<Giverny> :)
<Arkanzo> Giverny. vlz
<fxd> hquubuntu,  tenta passwd user nova senha
<hquubuntu> ja fiz isso
<hquubuntu> acho q pq tentei mudar as permissões deu esse erro
<hquubuntu> tentei mudar pelo root
<damian> olá no Linux não estou conseguindo usar o MSN no caso AMSN com a webcam. É um problema da Microsoft ou tem alguma configuração pra fazer
<damian> ?
<fxd> hquubuntu,  tira a senha, dps adiciona uma
<hquubuntu> blz
<hquubuntu> como eu tiro a senha do usuario
<hquubuntu> estou como root
<fxd> man usermod
<hquubuntu> valeu
<jesuslinux> Boa noite
<jesuslinux> :D
<rodr1go> jesuslinux, noite
<hquubuntu> nao consegui
<Arkanzo> jesuslinux Boa noite.
<hquubuntu> diz q o usuario nao existe
<hquubuntu> boa noite
<jesuslinux> e ai qual a novidade??
<hquubuntu> como copio as preferencias de um usuario para um novo ?
<fxd> com o cp tem uma opção q preserva as permissoes
<fxd> cp -R mais essa opção
<hquubuntu> eu tirei a senha pelo shadow
<hquubuntu> mas quando entro nao tem nenhuma configuração
<hquubuntu> ta como um usuario novo
<hquubuntu> nao tem como recuperar?
<hquubuntu> os arquivos desse usuario?
<fxd> recuperar?
<fxd> mas ñ é usuario novo?
<hquubuntu> nao
<hquubuntu> eu perdi as configurações dele
<hquubuntu> tem um arquivo na pasta home: access your private data
<hquubuntu> as configurações estao nesse arquivo?
<hquubuntu> opa
<OdidrepodnumbuS> boa noite
<hquubuntu> buenas
<hquubuntu> alguem sabe recuperar pasta home?
<Gooogle> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Recuperar-Pasta-deletada-acidentalmente-no-Ubuntu-Server-8.10
<Gooogle> ubuntu *
<Gooogle> :)
<Gooogle> Loading 10%
 * Gooogle recomendado: http://www.google.com.br/search?q=recuperar+pasta+home+ubuntu
<hquubuntu> eu tenho a pasta e dentro dela tem dois aquivos
<hquubuntu> nao foi deletada
<Gooogle> recuperar o que entao
<Gooogle> alguem sabe recuperar pasta home?
<Gooogle> pasta é pasta ;)
<Gooogle> afk volto em menos de 1h
<hquubuntu> tem dois arquivos
<hquubuntu> acess Your Private Data e README.txt
<mokan> pessoal, sou novo no ubuntu, alguem por um acaso sabe onde baixar o driver para camera Crystal Eye - Acer 4730
<liukyn> 3vivaolinux
<hquubuntu> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Webcam-Acer-Crystal-Eye
<hquubuntu> webcam
<mokan> sim, webcam !
<hquubuntu> olha o link
<mokan> bl.. valeu...
<hquubuntu> blz
<hquubuntu> valeu
<virtu> e ae cambada
<virtu> ;join #ubuntustudio
<virtu> putz
<Giverny> alguém saca muito bash ae?
<oicram> Salve galera
<oicram> Sei que o chat e sobre ubuntu mas queria fazer uma pergunta
<oicram> alguem aqui usa o cms drupal
<Gooogle> Voltei :D
<Gooogle> CMS Drupal, graças que eu nao uso :D
 * Gooogle Joomla sempre
 * Gooogle is listening to 01-Jupiter Suite-touchingGrace.ogg [Amarok]
<Andre_Gondim> Gooogle, evite esse script que mostra música no canal ;)
<Gooogle>  :D /audio
<Gooogle> ;P
<Gooogle> ok sorry senhor Andre_Gondim
<Giverny> lol
<Gooogle> mister :D
<Gooogle> srrs
<Giverny> quase cuspi o café Gooogle
<Gooogle> O.o cadi qe?
<DistroGentoo> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/amd64/iso-dvd/debian-6.0.0-amd64-DVD-1.iso
<Giverny> do que você falou
<Giverny> legal o cara com nick DistroGentoo
<Gooogle> eu nao disse nada d+
<Giverny> publica link do debian
<Andre_Gondim> DistroGentoo, acredito que isso seja mais interessante em #debian-br
<Giverny> no canal do ubuntu
<Giverny> :T
<DistroGentoo> pode ser ou não
<Gooogle> falhas acontece ;)
<DistroGentoo> é so pra testar
<DistroGentoo> deixa de preconceito
<Andre_Gondim> só para lembrar, aqui é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu
<Giverny> pode não
<Giverny> vai tomar ban
<Gooogle> ...
<Andre_Gondim> e as regras estão no tópico
<Gooogle> ele usou um amsg
<Gooogle> :S deve ter errado o comando
<newclimb> boa noite
<Gooogle> boa noite newclimb
<newclimb> como faço para que o ubuntu atualize o openoffice sempre quando sai uma nova versao estavel
<Andre_Gondim> newclimb, openoffice, pode ser o libreoffice?
<Giverny> newclimb sudo apt-get update
<Giverny> :S
<Giverny> newclimb isso mantém o ubuntu atualizado
<newclimb> mas por exemplo tenho o 3.2 no meu computador e ja saiu a 3.3 como ele atualiza
<newclimb> por mais que tenha ele nao aparece
<Andre_Gondim> newclimb, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<DistroGentoo> aqui tem povo que nem usa o Ubuntu
<DistroGentoo> mais ajuda sempre aqui como eu
<DistroGentoo> mais não causarei problemas no canal
<Gooogle> DistroGentoo: ;)
<newclimb> Andre_Gondim, nao adianta andre a versao 3.3 nao aparece para atualizar fica sempre na 3.2
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-10
<Andre_Gondim> newclimb, então tens que usar um ppa
<DistroGentoo> se ela não atualiza o pacote do open é por que não deves estar no repos
<DistroGentoo> so isso
<Giverny> DistroGentoo perguntei no slackware-br se o pessoal sabia usar bash ehehe
<rafaelsoaresbr> newclimb: pra você seria melhor adicionar um PPA do libreoffice
<Gooogle> o 3.3 nao é o libreoffice?
<newclimb> nao sei
<Giverny> newclimb você tá se preocupando a toa nego
<Giverny> newclimb sempre que o ubuntu faz update
<Giverny> ele faz update do sistema inteiro
<Gooogle> alvos localizados: libreoffice-3.3.0.4-1
<Giverny> tudo que vem de novo
<newclimb> Giverny, pq
<Andre_Gondim> newclimb, http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/01/libreoffice-para-ubuntu-ja-pode-ser-usado-via-ppa/
<Giverny> ele já vai atualizando
<Gooogle> http://geekfiles.altervista.org/pt/tag/openoffice/
<Gooogle> ;P
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai ja usou o vmware server 2 ? .. resumindo.. estou pensando em subir ele para rodar 2 vms, a maquina é um dual core com 4gb de ram e disco sata...
<MarceloVaz> desempenho dele como é? com esta maquina rodo tranquilamente um smoothwall e um debian com samba atendendo 35 usuários?
<nullck> boa noite utilizo vmware esxi apenas
<MarceloVaz> 2
<nullck> vc usa  ?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<nullck> certo
<nullck> cara depende mto
<MarceloVaz> n tem $ no momento pra investir em um server
<nullck> vc me dizer que tem um samba atendendo 35 usuarios eh mto relativo cara
<nullck> qual a velocidade do seu disco  ?
<MarceloVaz> por isso ja queria o vmware server.. quando investir no novo servidor basta mover as vms
<nullck> que tipo de dados vao ser compatilhados  ?
<MarceloVaz> 7.200 rpms
<nullck> eh sata scsi  ??
<MarceloVaz> dados basicos, planilhas, docs, pdfs
<MarceloVaz> sata
<MarceloVaz> é um cpu normal
<nullck> isso eh no caso de um dos servidores
<nullck> e o outros vai ter oq  ?
<nullck> ops
<nullck> o outro
<MarceloVaz> firewall e proxy
<nullck> proxy = alto uso de disco
<MarceloVaz> sem cache
<nullck> proxy sem cache  ?
<nullck> qual vantagem  ?
<nullck> soh bloqueio vc quer  ?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<nullck> tu ta na pindaiba msm rs
<MarceloVaz> iueoheuioheiuo
<MarceloVaz> pra resumir
<nullck> bom nesse caso ai atende sim
<nullck> mas fica de olho no disco
<MarceloVaz> o cliente estava todo "generico"
<nullck> vai ter raid  ?
<nullck> se tiver escolha raid 5
<nullck> pelo menos
<MarceloVaz> fiz gastar um monte com licenciamento... n quis soltar mais pra renovar outros servers
<MarceloVaz> pensando em raid
<MarceloVaz> hd tem sobrando
<xdoctor> proxy com raid 5 ?
<nullck> se fosse scsi era melhor
<nullck> nao cara o servidor virtual
<nullck> o datastore
<nullck> com raid 5
<MarceloVaz> nao cabe mais no orçamento.. vou ter q rodar com o q tem em mãos
<xdoctor> ah sim
<xdoctor> heheheh
<xdoctor> MarceloVaz, faliu o cliente
<xdoctor> hehehe
<MarceloVaz> 22 pilas pra microsoft
<MarceloVaz> n é mole
<nullck> prq ai vc nao perde tanto desempenho
<MarceloVaz> :D
<xdoctor> nuss
<MarceloVaz> com virtualbox ja fiz um setup parecido
<MarceloVaz> ficou bom, tão bom que o cliente nao queria investir em algo melhor depois
<nullck> virtualbox eh pra rodar em desktop
<xdoctor> ou ele desistiu de gastar
<xdoctor> hehehe
<MarceloVaz> nao, depois com muita trova
<MarceloVaz> fiz ele comprar um hp e migramos pra esxi
<xdoctor> vmware ?
<nullck> se o meu processador do note suportasse hvm eu iria rodar xen aqui
<MarceloVaz> sim
<nullck> esxi tem licenca tb man
<nullck> e nao eh barato tb nao
<xdoctor> marcelobernard, quantas vm vai rodar ai ?
<xdoctor> nodes
<xdoctor> MarceloVaz, ?
<MarceloVaz> inicialmente 2 vms
<MarceloVaz> a intenção é de no ano que vem, migrar mais 3 pro novo server
<MarceloVaz> provisioriamente vai ficar meio emjambrado
<MarceloVaz> quando folgar os pilas, vai pra algo melhor
<xdoctor> MarceloVaz, aplicações de ti ou bd ?
<MarceloVaz> ti
<MarceloVaz> BD roda no winserver
<xdoctor> MarceloVaz, ti que falo sistema de negócios
<nullck> MarceloVaz, para isso ai atende o vmserver mesmo
<MarceloVaz> ti entendi como ocommon, e etcteras
<nullck> MarceloVaz, mas como vc soh vai usar guest linux eu colocaria Xen
<MarceloVaz> acredito q vai ficar legal nullck
<nullck> MarceloVaz, e usava paravirtualizacao
<nullck> MarceloVaz, aii sim ia ficar fileh
<MarceloVaz> 2 dos 3 restantes são windows
<xdoctor> MarceloVaz, tem algum plano para caso as vm caiam ?
<nullck> xdoctor, entra no desespero ..ele ja faliu o cliente
<nullck> ahuahhaua
<MarceloVaz> o AD e os dados da aplicação replicam pra uma maquina minha no DC
<MarceloVaz> se parar, libero TS pra lá
<xdoctor> humm
<xdoctor> nullck, se o cara gastou 22 pilas deve ter um plano de contenção
<xdoctor> e para gastar 22 pilas tem sistema critico
<nullck> xdoctor, sim concordo
<MarceloVaz> 22 pilas pra licenciar
<MarceloVaz> nada alem disto
<MarceloVaz> :D
<nullck> xdoctor, mas isso tinha q ser visto na  proposta
<MarceloVaz> BNDES , 12 meses pagando
<MarceloVaz> um mal necessário infelizmente
<xdoctor> hehehe
<nullck> xdoctor, depois que o cliente gasta e ninguem falar de plano de retorno em caso de problemas
<xdoctor> MarceloVaz, TI e investimento
<nullck> xdoctor, ele vai assim msm
<xdoctor> tem que trazer ROI
<xdoctor> mesmo que não de para mensurar
<xdoctor> MarceloVaz, não dava para ter usado alternativas livres não ?
<MarceloVaz> aonde deu foi usado
<xdoctor> MarceloVaz, ah sim
<nullck> xdoctor, concordo plenamente, o que o Marcelo pode fazer eh pedir outra maquina igual a que ele tem e fazer um HA com as maquinas virtuais
<MarceloVaz> sim, isso é viavel, o cliente investe com o tempo
<xdoctor> calma
<xdoctor> vamos devagar que eu so leigo na parada
<nullck> MarceloVaz o negocio eh vc mapear onde estao os sistemas criticos .. o que nao pode parar senao o cliente perde $$
<nullck> e criar um plano para executar em caso de desastre
<xdoctor> e bom documentar também
<MarceloVaz> sim
<nullck> e documentar tb
<nullck> linguagem tecnica
<xdoctor> maiori de call center nem fazem documentação em caso de problemas
<MarceloVaz> isso ja foi feito, sem stress
<xdoctor> uhu
<nullck> xdoctor, em qual empresa de callcenter vc pode comentar isso  ?
<nullck> xdoctor, trabalho em infra em uma empresa de callcenter e o que mais falamos na empresa eh sobre plano de retorno .. em HA .. e em documentacao
<nullck> xdoctor, inclusive a maior parte dos analistas la sao certificados ITIL
<nullck> eu vou fazer a minha prova esse mes prq ja estou sendo cobrado
<nullck> montei um cluster esse mes inclusive de mediawikis que sao usadas para documentacao ... acho qeu vai rolar ateh um premio de projeto modelo =DD
<MarceloVaz> vou montar o monstrinho amanha
<MarceloVaz> sabado ir la instalar as paradas
<MarceloVaz> vamos ver se dá certo
<nullck> demorou
<nullck> faca com calma e documente tudo
<nullck> cliente gosta disso
<nullck> transmite seguranca
<MarceloVaz> eu só faço
<MarceloVaz> o estagiário dele q documente
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> n sai do lado 1 minuto
<MarceloVaz> se sai eu xingo
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, ?
<MarceloVaz> mudando totalmente de assunto
<MarceloVaz> alguem conhece uma boa ferramenta para conversão de nsf do lotus domino para pst ou dbx ?
<nullck> vixii
<nullck> sei la rs
<MarceloVaz> encontrei uma, mas é meio demorada e limitada na automação
<MarceloVaz> teria q fazer uma por uma...
<Thay> não estou conseguindo instalar o aMsn no meu pc
<peregrinator_six> Thay, s só serviria ele...?!
<Thay> restaureio meu pc e agora não consigo mais acessar o programa aMSN
<Thay> sou nova nesse assunto de linux
<Thay> é a primeira vez q ele apresenta problemas
<Thay> e ja tem 1 ano q uso sem dar problema algum
<Gooogle> qual o erro?
<Thay> não aparece nenhuma informação de existe esse serviço no pc
<peregrinator_six> 1 ano já se comemora o aniversario! XD
<Thay> kkk
<Thay> concerteza
<Gooogle> sudo apt-get remove amsn --purge
<Thay> What
<Gooogle> sudo apt-get install amsn
<Thay> ???
<Gooogle> quer q de a janta pronta?
<Thay> existe algum outro programa semelhante ao aMsn
<Thay> ?
<Gooogle> abra o terminal digite o comando sudo apt-get remove amsn --purge
<Gooogle> apos a execução do comando sudo apt-get install amsn
<Thay> q terminal
<Gooogle> sudo apt-get emesene <<< otimo ele :D
<Thay> ?
<Gooogle> *apt-get install emesene
<Thay> ja tentei
<Thay> não estou conseguindo
 * Gooogle Loading: Identificando anomalia nas msgs, indo ate o AWAY
<Thay> por favor pŕeciso de solucionar este problema
<Thay> OLá
<Thay> sou nova com esse programa e não sei muito como solucionar alguns problemas
<Thay> e ja tem uma semana q não consigo usar programa de mensseger no meu pc
<Thay> alguém por favor poderia me ajudar
<Thay> ?
<Thay> qual é o melhor programa de mensseger para Ubuntu, e aonde posso encontrar
<Thay> ?
 * Gooogle Tentar novamente
<Gooogle> ui
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite
<Gooogle> good night samuel_mesq
<samuel_mesq> Noite Gooogle
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite peregrinator_six, ta ai ?
<peregrinator_six> acho que sim samuel_mesq boa noite.
<samuel_mesq> eu tenho que atualizar sempre q aparecer pra atualizar ? pq ja faz uam semana que quando ligo ele mostra as atualizações =/
<Gooogle> atualizações sempre sao bem vindas, atualize sempre que vc poder
<Gooogle> *bem-vindas*
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, apareceu intalar atualizações, simplemente, ATUALIZE! ;)
<peregrinator_six> *instalar...
<samuel_mesq> ah blz então
<peregrinator_six> *simplesmente...
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, to errando um monte, culpa sua! :P
 * peregrinator_six xd
<peregrinator_six> XD
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, quanto tempo com o Ubuntu...?!
<samuel_mesq> vamos fazer uns 3/4 meses eu acho kkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, beleza, já lhe dei um livro sobre...?!
<samuel_mesq> sim ja passou
<samuel_mesq> e eu ja li
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, e ainda tá ocm duvidas quanto atualizações...?! Ai não né primo... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<samuel_mesq> kkkkkkkk
 * peregrinator_six *com..
<Alex-Musicman> http://blogs.forumpcs.com.br/noticias/2010/03/05/as-10-placas-de-video-mais-rapidas-do-planeta-hoje/
<Alex-Musicman> nice
<samuel_mesq> nao tenho dinheiro pra isso =/ Alex-Musicman
<Alex-Musicman> eu tb não rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> hj tem aquela HD6970 q tá 700 pilas no MercadoLivre
<Alex-Musicman> mas mesmo se eu tivesse grana pra comprar uma, não teria PC pra instala-la :P
<samuel_mesq> somos 2
<Alex-Musicman> meu PC ainda é AGP rsrs
<samuel_mesq> o meu é de 2008 nunca mudei uma peça =/
<Alex-Musicman> eu tenho uma Radeon 9250 q da pro gasto para o que eu uso
<MarceloVaz> otima placa
<MarceloVaz> saudades da minha
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> sofri pra ter aceleração 3d no fedora 5 na epoca
<MarceloVaz> euheouiehiue
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<fxd> tinha uma 9800xt
<Alex-Musicman> a minha não se faz mais driver proprietário
<MarceloVaz> hoje nem invisto mais em maquina
<MarceloVaz> jogos = console
<fxd> última x q gastei dinheiro com vga
<MarceloVaz> pc = trabalho
<Alex-Musicman> mas o driver opensource até q não é ruim
<Alex-Musicman> no 10.04 pega bem a aceleração 3D
<Alex-Musicman> fiz um overclock com o rovclock e mesmo assim o discipador não chega a queimar o dedo
<samuel_mesq> MarceloVaz: falou tudo
<Alex-Musicman> até adaptei um cooler pra certificar que não vai super aquecer
<Alex-Musicman> verão é froids rsrs
<samuel_mesq> po varão hj foi tenso
<samuel_mesq> derretendo
<MarceloVaz> são pedro deu uma força por aqui
<Alex-Musicman> é dificil vender um PC com estrutura preparada para o Brasil
<MarceloVaz> toró dagua o dia todo
<MarceloVaz> o blz :D
<Alex-Musicman> algumas nvidias se vc rodar jogos, a temperatura supera os 120°C
<samuel_mesq> nossa nem fala
<Alex-Musicman> bota a mão numa bixa dessas pra ver
<Alex-Musicman> haueha
<samuel_mesq> isso é bom no inverno *_*
<Alex-Musicman> tem q botar refrigeramento a agua
<Alex-Musicman> ou um cooler bem potente
<MarceloVaz> muita grana pra jogar no pc hoje em dia
<MarceloVaz> n compensa mais
<MarceloVaz> negocio é comprar um ps3 slim desbloqueado
<MarceloVaz> e ser feliz
<Alex-Musicman> pegar uma HD4xxx já ta de bom tamanho
<Alex-Musicman> q tenha ao menos um bus de 120bits já da pra rodar bastante jogos
<Alex-Musicman> o ruim q andam fazendo mta placa com bastante ram, mas bus pequeno
<MarceloVaz> sei la
<Alex-Musicman> tipo a 9400gt
<MarceloVaz> cansei de rodar game em pc com fps capenga
<Alex-Musicman> é 1GB mas é só 64bits
<MarceloVaz> nunca fica 100%
<MarceloVaz> o jogo que o cara quer jogar, nunca fica bom na maquina
<MarceloVaz> mó saco isso
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<Alex-Musicman> mas acho q se pegar um Phenom X4 e um HD6970 já roda de tudo
<MarceloVaz> roda por 4 ou 5 meses
<MarceloVaz> depois já começa a pedir agua de novo
<Alex-Musicman> kkk
<MarceloVaz> é gasto sem fim game no pc
<Alex-Musicman> então liga 3 em crossfire
<MarceloVaz> fico no console
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> gasta menos luz
<MarceloVaz> me divirto mais deitado na cama
<Alex-Musicman> mas tinha jogos antigos q tinham bastante gráficos e pediam pouco do CPU
<MarceloVaz> roda tudo q eu quero
<Alex-Musicman> tipo
<Alex-Musicman> os jogos da NovaLogic
<Alex-Musicman> F-22, F-16, Delta Force, etc..
<MarceloVaz> quando para de funcionar, leva pro carinha do conserto, paga 130 merreis por uma unidade optica nova
<MarceloVaz> e segue o baile
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Alex-Musicman> eu conseguia rodar no meu Pentium 166 com uma ATI Rage de 8mb
<Alex-Musicman> PCI
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<slavezerorj> boa noite pessoALL1
<Alex-Musicman> os jogos de hj q andam pedindo coisas demais rsrs
<MarceloVaz> o codigo dos games antigos era melhor optimizado
<MarceloVaz> hoje em dia n fazem mais isso com os atuais
<MarceloVaz> haja maquina
<MarceloVaz> boa noite slavezerorj
<Alex-Musicman> acho q disperciçam desempenho demais dos hardwares
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> só parar e comparar
<Alex-Musicman> é q nem rodar o Vista e o Linux com gráficos semelhantes
<MarceloVaz> pega um devil may cry no ps2
<MarceloVaz> curte o grafico, a movimentação perfeita
<MarceloVaz> e vai rodar num pc fodão depois
<MarceloVaz> jamais vai ser igual
<samuel_mesq> MarceloVaz: percebi que falou ps3 desbloqueado, aunica pessoal que conseguio isso ta preso =/
<MarceloVaz> prenderam os carinhas q fizeram o hack né ?
<Alex-Musicman> kk
<samuel_mesq> aha
<Alex-Musicman> pior q nem espalharam os codes na net rsrs
<MarceloVaz> agora é tarde
<Alex-Musicman> aí ja era
<MarceloVaz> em porto alegre ja tem aos montes pra vender
<samuel_mesq> o esquema é usar o da microsoft q foi bem mais facilde burlar
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Alex-Musicman> uia
<Alex-Musicman> pensei q foram impedido de espalhar os códigos
<fxd> cara colocou na pagina dele, mta gente baixou
<samuel_mesq> mas foram
<fxd> saindo um monte de tipo de cfw
<Alex-Musicman> kkk
<Alex-Musicman> acho isso bobeira
<Alex-Musicman> tipo.. acho q alguns desbloqueios até caras q trabalham na empresa colaboram com isso
<Alex-Musicman> é mesma coisa os virus e antivirus
<MarceloVaz> virus e gripe só existem
<Alex-Musicman> os caras que fazem o antivirus para o virus, muitas das vezes são os mesmos que criaram os virus
<MarceloVaz> pra vender o remédio depois
<Alex-Musicman> tanto no mundo da informática quanto na vida real
<Alex-Musicman> já descobriram q o H1N1 é uma gripe feita por laboratório
<Alex-Musicman> parece q a AIDS tb
<Giverny> ê viagem meu pai
<Giverny> eehhe
<Alex-Musicman> mas não posso desenvolver o assunto a frente senão da offtopic rsrs
<Gooogle> alguem utiliza o MCEDIT, quando salva ele muda as permissao isso é normal no Ubuntu? 10.10
<MarceloVaz> h1n1 é a doença do medo
<MarceloVaz> venderam milhões em vacinas
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> farmácias e laboratórios lucram com isso
<MarceloVaz> e morreu menos gente no mundo do q mendigo no brasil em um ano
<Alex-Musicman> assim como é com a Symantec, Kaspersky, etc..
<Alex-Musicman> o Avira q pelo menos trabalha tanto com o lado free quanto o premium
<Giverny> :T
<MarceloVaz> avira é antivirus?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Alex-Musicman> é
<Alex-Musicman> acho q baseado no AVG
<MarceloVaz> tem HIPS ?
<MarceloVaz> antivirus sem hips = enfeite
<Alex-Musicman> agora os antivirus premium andam com mais frescuras.. vc não pode mais se cadastrar com keys ou seriais q baixa por aí na internet
<Alex-Musicman> agora inventaram a frescura de lista negra
<Alex-Musicman> assim ta sendo com vários softwares atuais
<Giverny> man é só por pra registrar on-line
<Alex-Musicman> eu num minto nao... já crackiei muitos programas sharewares rsrs
<Giverny> que fode com pirataria
<MarceloVaz> Alex-Musicman http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intrusion_prevention_system
<Giverny> mas sempre tem um jeito
<Giverny> =D
<Alex-Musicman> ou em outras palavras.. transformei licensas copyrights em licensas GNU/GPL hauehuaehu
<MarceloVaz> antivirus sem isso = camisinha furada
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Alex-Musicman> até q pelo menos hj em dia não vejo mais se falar em virus de BIOS
<Gooogle> ...
<MarceloVaz> ainda existe
<Gooogle> recomendo /offtopic
<Gooogle> * /regras
<MarceloVaz> bichinhos ignorantes operando sistemas
<Gooogle> AFK
<MarceloVaz> pior virus é o usuário
<Alex-Musicman> kk
<Alex-Musicman> poiseh
<MarceloVaz> OdidrepodnumbuS
<MarceloVaz> ?D
<Alex-Musicman> e tem outro virus tb: Windows(TM) :X
<MarceloVaz> ah deste eu gosto
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Alex-Musicman> tinha um tempo.. eu ri
<Alex-Musicman> eu instalei um XP por máquina virtual no vmware
<Alex-Musicman> engraçado q o sistema mesmo virtualizado deu tela azul da morte
<OdidrepodnumbuS> udk: ah como fazer pedidos de modos a freenode?
<Alex-Musicman> o bom é que só reiniciava a box virtual em vez de reiniciar a sua máquina
<Alex-Musicman> bem relax
<Alex-Musicman> desde que usei linux, nunca mais vi tela azul da morte
<Alex-Musicman> e conflitos quando dão aqui, geralmente é de hardware msm
<marmadeoli> hoje meu firefox travou aqui no linux e não conseguia sequer sair da tela de video que estava vendo. Achei estranho isso no línux, mas... problema co o flash
<Alex-Musicman> kkkk
<Alex-Musicman> é uma parte q não é opensource
<Alex-Musicman> o flashplayer da adobe
<Alex-Musicman> ^^
<marmadeoli> de fato
<Alex-Musicman> flashplayer era bom no tempo da micromedia
<MarceloVaz> no meu windows n trava
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Alex-Musicman> agora ta pesado demais
<MarceloVaz> falando sério
<marmadeoli> quando vão criar um flash open source? (ou com outro nome)
<MarceloVaz> to espantado com o windows 7
<Alex-Musicman> já tem
<Alex-Musicman> mas ainda é fraco
<Alex-Musicman> o gnash
<MarceloVaz> faz 1 ano q esta instalado, sem travamento algum até hoje
<MarceloVaz> sempre rapido e pronto pra usar
<marmadeoli> MarceloVaz: meu também
<MarceloVaz> isso q minha maquina é um lixo
<marmadeoli> Alex-Musicman: qual é o pacote?
<marmadeoli> ahhhh
<MarceloVaz> tirei o chapeu pra microsoft tanto pro windows 7 como pro server 2008
<Alex-Musicman> Windows Seven, segundo os desciclopes é como a fusão de um fedora com a beleza do MacOS
<MarceloVaz> não esperava tanta melhora , o cara só vai constatar isto usando mesmo
<fxd> fui usar esse 7 ai e fiquei perdido
<slavezerorj> eu nao gosto do seven!!
<Alex-Musicman> esse foi o mais estável desde do Win98 SE
<Giverny> na verdade
<Giverny> não vai ter mais flash
<MarceloVaz> mais estavel depois do 2000
<Giverny> ou vai ser muito pouco
<Giverny> o flash futuramente
<Alex-Musicman> Millenium foi a pior coisa q a MS criou
<Giverny> vai acabar
<slavezerorj> para mim o melhor window$ ainda é o xp...o 7 é bonitinho...tenta imitar e muito mal o KDE
<MarceloVaz> o 98 dava muito problema no disco devido a fat32
<Giverny> ou ser quase zero
<slavezerorj> o milleniu foi uma praga, depois mandaram a praga do vista
<Giverny> html5 vai matar o flash
<Giverny> ;~
<Alex-Musicman> parece q a Apple ta trabalhando num projeto pra acabar com o flash
<MarceloVaz> eoiuheouiheuoieheuio
<Alex-Musicman> isso
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<marmadeoli> sim, sim, mas até que venha
<MarceloVaz> Giverny seria bom
<MarceloVaz> infelizmente n vai ser bem assim
<Giverny> já tão substituindo
<Giverny> m$ tá investindo em alta
<slavezerorj> o ggogle tb ta ionvestindo num sucessor do flash
<Giverny> que nada cara
<Giverny> html5
<MarceloVaz> nem os engenheiros do youtube querem abrir mao do flash
<Giverny> mata flash
<slavezerorj> ops
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Alex-Musicman> o OpenGL 4 tb tá sendo uma grande ajuda para o mundo dos jogos para ter uma chance de disponibilidade de jogos em outras plataformas
<Giverny> MarceloVaz querem sim
<Giverny> MarceloVaz vou te mostrar uma coisa
<Alex-Musicman> a Google ta desafiando a Microsoft com o Google Chrome OS
<Alex-Musicman> a Google quer dominar o mundo haeuhaeu
<MarceloVaz> Giverny: http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/tec/759737-engenheiros-do-youtube-dizem-que-html5-nao-supre-necessidades-do-site.shtml
<Alex-Musicman> só faz programas phodasticos
<slavezerorj> pelo pouco que vi do chrome os eu nao achei la grande coisa
<marmadeoli> Galera me tirem uma dúvida... já havia usado o ubuntu antes, experimentado como dual boot na minha máquina, mas nunca o tempo suficiente de uma versão para outra. Atualmente estou com a 10.04. Quando sair a 11.04 temos que reinstalar o sistema ou é possivel a atualização normal dele sem perda de arquivos?
<MarceloVaz> html5 ainda é um sonho
<Alex-Musicman> as ferramentas da Google são ótimas
<MarceloVaz> espero e desejo que decole
<Alex-Musicman> tem o Google Earth cada vez mais melhorado
<MarceloVaz> mas superar o flash vai demorar muito ainda
<Alex-Musicman> agora até clima indica
<Giverny> MarceloVaz mentira cara
<Giverny> html5 detona o flash
<slavezerorj> <marmadeoli> pode atualizar, mas eu prefiro uma instlação limpa. Se sua /home está seprada é moleza
<Giverny> e o lixo do html atual
<Alex-Musicman> tem até o Google Street q já posso quase q caminhar pelas ruas da minha cidade
<Giverny> http://gizmodo.com/#!5453436/googles-html5-youtube-videos-dont-need-flash
<Giverny> vídeos não precisam de flash
<Giverny> uma simples tag
<Giverny> mata o flash
<Giverny> <video></video>
<Giverny> matou
<Giverny> ;]
<MarceloVaz> "Nós precisamos fazer mais do que apenas apontar o navegador para um arquivo de vídeo, como uma tag de imagem faz", diz o post. "A tag <video> ainda não supre as necessidades de um site como o YouTube."
<Alex-Musicman> com o Google Translator já não precisa mais ficar instalando programas de traduções e crackeando rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> tão cada vez mais melhorados
<MarceloVaz> ainda é um sonho
<MarceloVaz> =D
<Giverny> MarceloVaz o projeto o ideal
<Giverny> é que seja
<Giverny> apontado diretamente no vídeo
<Giverny> vai aumentar umas 10x mais a velocidade
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs poiseh
<Alex-Musicman> uma coisa q eu odeio é Ads em flash
<Alex-Musicman> aquilo come desempenho da máquina
<Giverny> futuro = html5
<MarceloVaz> mas o google vive disto
<Alex-Musicman> as vezes eu tenho q desativar o plugin de flash
<MarceloVaz> sem isso teriam q cobrar acesso
<MarceloVaz> é um mal necessário
<Alex-Musicman> o Chrome tem flash próprio.. e é mais leve que o do Adobe
<Alex-Musicman> dizem q o OpenSolaris tb tem um flash nativo do sistema
<Alex-Musicman> pelo menos um mano da Carolina do Norte me dizia
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> vou mostrar
<Giverny> uma prova
<Giverny> de que o youtube e o google
<Alex-Musicman> pra ser sincero.. o Firefox pra mim só foi bom até a versão 2.x
<Giverny> tão trabalhando
<Giverny> no html5
<Giverny> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Giverny> sente o dr4m4
<Alex-Musicman> youtube é da Google :)
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman sem dúvidas
<Alex-Musicman> antes pertencia a outros caras
<Alex-Musicman> mas a Google comprou
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> foi comprado a muito tempo já
<Alex-Musicman> sim
<Giverny> o chrome
<Giverny> já tá todo no formato
<Giverny> do html5
<Giverny> os devels
<Giverny> do chrome
<Giverny> conheço uns 3
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<Giverny> todos falam do html5
<Giverny> só pensam em html5
<Giverny> all the time
<Alex-Musicman> mas inicialmente é um projeto da Apple né?
<Giverny> o paul irish já tá implementando boas práticas e já lançou modernizer
<Giverny> pra browsers antigos
<Alex-Musicman> pq a uns anos atras eu ouvi falar desse projeto
<MarceloVaz> todos falam em nuvems
<Giverny> suportarem html5
<MarceloVaz> cade ? nao vi até agora
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> isso é pra anos... nada muda da noite pro dia
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
 * peregrinator_six nada é...?!
<Alex-Musicman> pro reino da Microsoft cair é um pouco difícil, mas não é impossível
<slavezerorj> to saindo..boa noite pessoALL !!!
<Alex-Musicman> o mundo opensource ta ficando bom
<MarceloVaz> a microsoft nunca irá cair
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> desde o que o google
<Giverny> canonical
<Giverny> meteram mão
<Alex-Musicman> vai sim
<MarceloVaz> no dia que cair, eles reinventam o modelo de negocio atual e voltam pro topo
<Giverny> o mundo open mudou sim
<Alex-Musicman> antigamente só tinha o MSN search como opção de pesquisa
<Giverny> principalmente porque o google
<Giverny> tem o mobile so
<Alex-Musicman> entrou o Google, colocou a Micro$oft no bolso
<Giverny> mais usado no mundo
<Giverny> e é linux
<Giverny> androide
<Giverny> vem com tudo
<Alex-Musicman> poiseh
<Giverny> só falta bater o IOS da apple
<MarceloVaz> tá, mas vamos parar pra pensar
<Alex-Musicman> e Micro$oft se roeu tanto q até processaram a Google acusando de violar patentes
<Alex-Musicman> repara bem
<MarceloVaz> google é linux, ok, mas tudo que o google "cria" em cima do linux, volta pra comunidade ????
<Alex-Musicman> MSN a alguns anos atras entrava mta gente
<Alex-Musicman> e agora?
<MarceloVaz> uma pequena parcela sim
<Alex-Musicman> ta caindo
<Giverny> MarceloVaz filho código é livre
<Alex-Musicman> assim como o ICQ
<Giverny> :T
<Giverny> MarceloVaz linux = open source
<MarceloVaz> ok
 * peregrinator_six a pirataria nunca deixara a microsoft na mão... :p
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Giverny> google só não liberou o código
<Giverny> do buscador
<Alex-Musicman> o kernel tu pode compilar e modificar da sua maneira
<Giverny> e nunca vai liberar
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six verdade
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> fora isso
<Alex-Musicman> pode botar um MarceloOS quando fazer o uname -a :P
<Giverny> ele libera tudo
<MarceloVaz> então
<Geowany> eu acho engraçado é esse papo
<Geowany> [22:16:24] <Alex-Musicman> o kernel tu pode compilar e modificar da sua maneira
<Geowany> estou até imaginando a minha mãe compilando o kernel agora
<MarceloVaz> me diz onde baixar o gmail, gostaria de instalar um em casa
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Giverny> Geowany ahuh compilar todo mundo compila
<Giverny> Geowany modificar o código é outra coisa
<Alex-Musicman> a Positivo já modificou o code original do Mandriva pra vender seus PCs fazendo parecer q é uma distro da Positivo
<Giverny> :T
<Geowany> todo mundo menos eu!
<MarceloVaz> tbem queria o google docs versao community
<Geowany> não perco meu tempo com isso
<MarceloVaz> pra usar em casa
<Geowany> hoje em dia, computadores com 4Gb de memória (padrão) ou acima de 8gb (luxo) e linuxer metido a compilador de kernel pra "ganhar desempenho"
<Giverny> código do kernel
<Giverny> é complicado
<Alex-Musicman> dizem q na compilação do kernel, vc pode desabilitar muitas coisas desnecessárias para seu computador ficar com um desempenho ainda melhor do que já é
<Geowany> é open, mas o que adianta?
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman dizem não
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman é assim
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> famoso relatime
<Alex-Musicman> o ponto negativo do open são as vulnerabilidades que vão surgindo ao decorrer do tempo
<Geowany> é que nem o papo de software proprietário "tem suporte corporativo"
<Geowany> estou a 9 dias batendo cabeça com uma atualização do sistema da folha de pagamento
<Geowany> e o lazarentos me enrolando
<Alex-Musicman> se vc trabalha com server de php, mysql, ou roda um server, shell compartilhada, etc.. é sempre bom atualizar o kernel
<Alex-Musicman> ou pode ser rootado
<MarceloVaz> este é menor problema Alex-Musicman
<Geowany> Alex-Musicman, não é nem "php,mysql,apache"...
<Geowany> mas qualquer serviço que fique disponível para usuários
<MarceloVaz> se não usar um bom firewall de aplicação, nao adianta nada ter todo o resto do sistema atualizado
<Alex-Musicman> o problema é o code q tiver na sua página
<Geowany> ninguém nunca sabe quem está do outro lado do rj-45
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<MarceloVaz> o kra injeta codigo em vc pelos bugs das tuas aplicações
<MarceloVaz> eleva permissão e ta feita a M
<Geowany> MarceloVaz, estou até batendo cabeça com o proprio windows
<Geowany> procurando um firewall free que saia mais em conta
<Geowany> porque aquele "firewall" do windows é só marketing
<Alex-Musicman> tem um amigo meu q vivia catando máquinas remotas, só pra colecionar e algumas pra rodar server de alguma coisa ou bnc msm
<Giverny> ah cara ninguém tá 100% seguro na internet
<Giverny> sempre vai ter exploit
<Giverny> e bug 0day
<ubottu-br> Giverny: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 0 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/0)
<Giverny> falhas
<Geowany> o conficker arromba ele sem ele dar nem satisfação
<Giverny> query string
<Giverny> php injection
<Giverny> que nem existe mais
<Giverny> etc
<Geowany> Giverny, achei engraçado uns entusiastas de sw proprietario
<MarceloVaz> confincker morreu em 2009
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Geowany> falando que o "squid" não é uma solução profissional
<Alex-Musicman> o firewall do XP era horrivel
<Giverny> Geowany e é o que então
<Giverny> eeheh
<Geowany> e que as "coisas da CISCO" são "phodasticas"
<Alex-Musicman> não conseguia fazer um tunnel de IPv6 da Hurricane com o firewall ligado
<Geowany> MarceloVaz, morreu nada...ainda tenho ele aprisionado num servidor que está em produção
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarceloVaz> pra mim morreu em março de 2009
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Giverny> ridículo tunelar net com ipv6
<Giverny> ehehe
<Geowany> eu ainda não tive oportunidade de dale um "formatão" no server
<Geowany> tá rodando o DB2 da Ibm
<Giverny> o último bloco de ipv4 morreu mês passado
<Alex-Musicman> aqui eu uso rsrs
<MarceloVaz> n precisei formatar
<MarceloVaz> só mudei meu conceito de antivirus
<Geowany> Giverny, acho que o ipv6 vai ser só pra ip válido mesmo
<MarceloVaz> e comecei a trabalhar com um q realmente funciona
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Geowany> pq pra rede interna vai rolar o ipv4 mesmo
<Giverny> Geowany cara dá pra usar ipv6
<Giverny> em qualquer coisa
<Alex-Musicman> há algumas redes que eu entro q tem mts packet kiddies.. e com ipv6 fica dificil alguém me pacotar
<Geowany> imagina aí...vc batendo cabeça com ipv6 numa rede de 50 maquinas
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Alex-Musicman> só conheço duas pessoas que conhecem um bug q descobre o IPv4 do IPv6
<MarceloVaz> sobre o squid
<MarceloVaz> infelizmente chega uma hora q ele n aguenta mais
<MarceloVaz> tive q mudar pra solução proprietária
<GeekZen> por favor, me tirem uma duvida
<Giverny> só fazer balanceamento de carga
<Alex-Musicman> quando eu conectava por bridge, minha placa de rede fazia um tunnel de ipv4 para 6
<Geowany> MarceloVaz, qual solução?
<MarceloVaz> nao bastou Giverny
<Geowany> pq o governo aqui segura mais de 250.000 users no squid
<MarceloVaz> Geowany fortinet.com
<Alex-Musicman> tem gente q usa relay de tors no irc pra evitar que sua net seja atacada
<GeekZen> comprei uma parada por sedex, aí o pessoal passou em minh acasa, e não tinha ninguém, amanhã eles passam denovo?
<Geowany> MarceloVaz, ele roda em quê?
<Geowany> bsd?
<Alex-Musicman> porém, tem gente q usam os tors pra fins maliciosos e eles acabam sendo banidos
<MarceloVaz> Geowany acredito que sim
<Geowany> MarceloVaz, quantos users na sua rede?
<MarceloVaz> Geowany onde implantei, 350 + ou -
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman man para com essa porcaria de ircwar na efnet
<MarceloVaz> mais remotos
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman isso é tão velho
<Giverny> ehehe
<Alex-Musicman> hauehaue
<Giverny> packetkiddie
<Giverny> do inferno
<Giverny> eheh
<Alex-Musicman> lá tem mt
<Alex-Musicman> nego derruba por diversão
<Giverny> tudo uns nerds sem familia
<Alex-Musicman> pena q o #Brasil acabou
<Alex-Musicman> tem lá, mas tá um velório q só
<Giverny> fica catando servidor antigo com bug
<Giverny> pra rodar cmd por querystring
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman eu conheço muito bem esses cretinos cara
<Alex-Musicman> antes nego q ownava e derrubava era considerados os f*dões
<Alex-Musicman> agora, qualquer um faz isso
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman já fui um desses cretinos
<Giverny> ehehe
<MarceloVaz> nem fala
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman mas isso é coisa de mané
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Giverny> ehehe
<Alex-Musicman> cara
<Alex-Musicman> foi assim q a rede br morreu
<MarceloVaz> só hoje foi uns 30 pro drop no iptables
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Giverny> man brasnerd acabou por isso ae
<Giverny> mauritz não guentou
<MarceloVaz> e uns 4 defacer
<Alex-Musicman> rede concorrente derrubar pra disputar users e tal
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> brasnet não guentou
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> 5 anos atrás +-
<Alex-Musicman> diziam q a brasnet tinha muita máquina lixo na época
<Giverny> e ainda nego usa?
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Giverny> nego tá precisando mudar essas técnicas já
<Giverny> ;/
<Alex-Musicman> poiseh
<Alex-Musicman> a freenode e efnet não tem uma queda geral
<Giverny> ficae pensando que rodar f3 e c4
<Giverny> dá future
<Giverny> bnc da atrixteam
<Alex-Musicman> mas os donos de servidores são donos de datacenters
<Giverny> ;/
<Alex-Musicman> e tudo patrocinio
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman freenode tem mais net do que o pacote pode fechar
<Alex-Musicman> poiseh
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman muita hub de alta potência
<Alex-Musicman> fora q se tiver um firewall bem configurado, é mais dificil pra derrubar
<MarceloVaz> falar nisso
<MarceloVaz> qq houve no sourceforge dias atras
<MarceloVaz> vi um email meio por cima, e acabei deletando
<Alex-Musicman> a Google não sobre desses problemas
<MarceloVaz> algo sobre roubo de senhas e talz
<Alex-Musicman> eles tem a Akamai protegendo
<Alex-Musicman> são tipo uns dns fake
<Giverny> mano o cara tem que ser muito mané
<Giverny> pra packiar o google
<Giverny> google do lado do open source
<Alex-Musicman> q quando o cara vai tentar atacar.. em vez de atacar o servidor real, ataca os fakes.. q são uns 4000 espalhados pelo mundo
<Alex-Musicman> então nem laga
<Alex-Musicman> rsr
<MarceloVaz> salve jesuslinux
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman ddns hub firewall honeypot
<MarceloVaz> ninguem viu algo sobre ?
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman google tem tudo que precisa pra sobreviver
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<Alex-Musicman> poiseh
<Giverny> tá pagando U$12000
<Giverny> pra quem descobrir bug no chrome
<Giverny> será que tá foda?
<Giverny> e ainda leva um notebook de quebra pra casa
<MarceloVaz> eita
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<MarceloVaz> http://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-net-attack/
<Alex-Musicman> eles querem reforçar a segurança do blowser
<Alex-Musicman> internet explorer é o que tem mais bugs
<Alex-Musicman> eu gostava do Firefox 2
<Alex-Musicman> p 3 ficou pesado demais
<Alex-Musicman> já o Chrome é bem leve
<Alex-Musicman> se uma página tem coisas pesadas demais q seja capaz de travar o blowser, ele trava a página, e não o blowser
<Alex-Musicman> mas pelo q eu vi, o motivo disso parece ser por o Chrome executar multi processos
<Alex-Musicman> tipo, um processo é navegação, o outro é página, o outro é flash, etc..
<MarceloVaz> meu IE não trava
<MarceloVaz> :B
<Giverny> ele é multthread
<Giverny> o ie trava mais que o chrome
<MarceloVaz> nem meu godzilla giroflex
<Giverny> o chrome nunca vi crashar
<Giverny> o ie
<Giverny> já vi várias vezes
<Alex-Musicman> o chrome a unica coisa q crashava a um tempo atras era o plugin de flash
<Giverny> base do chrome é webkit
<Alex-Musicman> além do mais, tava em desenvolvimento
<Giverny> man o chrome já aceita html5
<Giverny> algumas sintaxes
<Giverny> não tem pra ninguém
<Giverny> é o navegador que mais cresce em uso
<Giverny> e número de usuários
<MarceloVaz> tbem
<MarceloVaz> visualiza
<MarceloVaz> nego acessa o orkut com o IE 6 ou 7
<MarceloVaz> recebe um aviso q precisa atualizar o navegador
<MarceloVaz> qual o orkut oferece ?
<Alex-Musicman> segundo a fontes não muito confiáveis (wikipedia), parece q o html5 vai entrar em vigor msm em 2012
<Giverny> cara nego já usa html5
<Giverny> eu sei html5
<Giverny> tem um devel do google que já fez um plugin
<Giverny> já
<Giverny> modernizer
<Giverny> já dá pra usar ele com browsers antigos
<Giverny> html5 em browsers antigos
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman MarceloVaz
<Giverny> http://www.modernizr.com/
<Giverny> Paul irish
<Alex-Musicman> o firefox 3.6 parece q já adaptou algumas coisas tb
<Giverny> devel do chrome
<Alex-Musicman> o ie q não tem nada
<Giverny> ele participa do JQuery tb
<MarceloVaz> http://info.abril.com.br/noticias/tecnologia-pessoal/mozilla-pode-soltar-firefox-5-6-e-7-neste-ano-09022011-0.shl
<Giverny> firefox melhorou muito
<Giverny> pro que ele era antes
<Alex-Musicman> legal.. o code tem até controle de buffer
<Giverny> firefox vivia crashando
<Giverny> ehehe
 * peregrinator_six agradeça a pressão do senhor Chrome por isso! :)
<Alex-Musicman> o meu travou quando entrei num site cheio de Ads em flash
<Alex-Musicman> CPU 100% em uso
<Giverny> no windows ele roda de boa
<Giverny> ;o
<Giverny> tá rodando melhor que o ie
<MarceloVaz> ai tbem nao
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Giverny> quer que eu tire sS
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> no ie ele fica meio sambado
<MarceloVaz> ie 8 atualizadinho tá dando um banho no firefox
<Giverny> no ff fica perfeito
<Giverny> MarceloVaz não dá
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> ie9 talvez
<MarceloVaz> eu uso IE
<Giverny> mas o 8 não dá
<Giverny> eu uso 5 navegadores
 * peregrinator_six interenet explore é lixo, nunca vi um programa tão mau feito que trava até o sistema do seu propio fabricante... :S
<MarceloVaz> nunca travou aqui
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<MarceloVaz> IE travando é problema de usuário
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> windows tbem
<Giverny> aqui tavava direto parei de usar ele parou de travar
<Giverny> eehehe
<Alex-Musicman> eu não gostava de usar quase nada da micro$oft
<Alex-Musicman> tipo.. nunca achei o Windows Media Player um player bom
<MarceloVaz> media player só gostei do 12
<MarceloVaz> antes dele nao prestou nenhum
<Alex-Musicman> o plugin de equalização do Winamp sempre foi 1000 vezes melhor que do WMP
<MarceloVaz> tanto q hoje só uso ele
<MarceloVaz> até pra dvd
<MarceloVaz> klite junto pros codecs e era isso
<Alex-Musicman> pra ver video, eu usava o classic
<Alex-Musicman> ou o nero
<Alex-Musicman> ou o power(ranger)dvd
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, vc tem razão era problema meu mesmo, sabe por que...?! Eu usava e isso é motivo mais que suficiente pra um programa porcamente feito apresentar problemas... ;)
<Giverny> vlc
<Giverny> vlc > all
<Giverny> eeheh
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six não falei q o problema é seu
<Alex-Musicman> agora pra audio, não tinha nenhum melhor q o winamp pra mim
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, vou lhe dar um presentinho...
<MarceloVaz> falei q os problemas são gerados pelo proprio usuário
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman veio essa ss do ff tá muito igual o chrome
<Giverny> credo
<Giverny> eehehe
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, delicie-se ai brother! http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/02/se-voce-usa-o-internet-explorer-leia-e-se-atualize/
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six: se serviu o chapeu tudo bem
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Alex-Musicman> já no linux
<Alex-Musicman> pra audio eu ainda uso o XMMS
<Alex-Musicman> é lib antiga
<Alex-Musicman> mas tem uma sonoridade melhor que o Audacious
<Alex-Musicman> Audacious só é mais bonito e moderno
<MarceloVaz> o real problema do IE é não seguir o padrão W3C
<MarceloVaz> isso é chato pacas
<MarceloVaz> o 9 vai estar quase em conformidade
<Giverny> MarceloVaz é muito ruim
<Giverny> MarceloVaz ele não suporta bem o css
<Giverny> tem que ficar usando hack
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, serviu com certeza, tanto é que faz quase um ano que não uso mais esse lixo e nunca mais tive o mesmo problema com os atuais borwsers de verdade que tenho usado aqui! ;)
<Giverny> pra versões antigas MarceloVaz
 * peregrinator_six \o/
<MarceloVaz> parabens
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Giverny> ie6 mesmo
<Giverny> meu deus
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> só mt depois q o ie inventou o sistema de abas
<Giverny> põe css no ie6
<Alex-Musicman> nomearam como guias pra não dizer q é imitação
<Giverny> é um lixo
<Giverny> completo
<MarceloVaz> sei la, pro meu uso o IE me atende 100%
<Alex-Musicman> e o sistema de abas já existe em muitas aplicações do linux
<MarceloVaz> oq é bom pra mim não é pra outro, assim como oq é bom pra outro não é bom pra mim
<Alex-Musicman> agora até os novos nautilus trabalha assim
<Alex-Musicman> pena q eu não me adaptei rsrs
<MarceloVaz> mas generalizar é exegero
<Alex-Musicman> com o internet exploder, vc não navega na internet... a internet q navega em você, segundo fontes confiáveis do desciclopédia
<Giverny> lol
<Giverny> man se o ie um dia começar usar webkit
<Giverny> eu paro de falar mal dele na hora
<Giverny> ah e adotar padrões W3c
<MarceloVaz> estranho
<MarceloVaz> http://www.artigonal.com/internet-artigos/falha-de-seguranca-no-firefox-faz-com-que-governo-da-alemanha-recomende-o-nao-uso-do-navegador-2034194.html
<peregrinator_six> deixa que eu uso! :D
 * peregrinator_six \o/
<MarceloVaz> este mal TUDO tem
<Giverny> cara não existe sistemas sem bug
<peregrinator_six> só que o IE é master por excelencia! RSRSRSRSS
<MarceloVaz> não é só o IE
<MarceloVaz> não é só o windows
<MarceloVaz> é tudo
<Giverny> só o chrome que tá ileso e pagando 12000 baretas pra nego que descobrir bug e mais um notebook
<MarceloVaz> ter falhas não tem problema
<Giverny> o resto é lixo
<Giverny> ehehe
<MarceloVaz> não adminitir as falhas é q é grave
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Giverny> só acredito em nego assim
<Giverny> que paga
<Giverny> e garante
<Giverny> o que distribui
<Alex-Musicman> o firefox já fez desafios semelhantes
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, quanto lhe pagaram pra vc usar o Linux...???
<Alex-Musicman> mas menos frequentes e por um valor menor
<Giverny> peregrinator_six porra garantiu meu salário um tempão ehauha
<peregrinator_six> quem garantiu...?!
<peregrinator_six> canonical...?!
<Alex-Musicman> muitos bancos estão usando o linux =)
<Giverny> não
<peregrinator_six> quem...?!
<Giverny> peregrinator_six provedor pra quem eu trabalhava
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, ainda não conseguiu se justificar...
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman vários orgãos do governo
<Giverny> tão usando
<Alex-Musicman> quem trabalha com algum programa opensource e tem bastante publicidade se da bem
<Alex-Musicman> o cara que coda o DreaMule, ganha mais de 10 salários pela Google
<Giverny> peregrinator_six tu quer que eu me justifique como
<Giverny> peregrinator_six é prazer, acreditar na filosofia e ganhar dinheiro
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> peregrinator_six e conhecimento
<Giverny> peregrinator_six que te dá muito mais que manejar um sistema fechado
<MarceloVaz> http://www.tech4pc.net/google-chrome-e-a-aplicacao-que-tem-mais-falhas-de-seguranca/
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, vc mesmo se contradiz, mas agora tá tarde e to cansado pra ficar discutindo futilidades! ;)
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> interessante
<Giverny> peregrinator_six não tou me contradizendo
<Giverny> peregrinator_six falei que ganhei dinheiro
<Alex-Musicman> um cara que trabalha operando linux e cia ganha bem mais do que o cara que trabalha operando windows
<Giverny> peregrinator_six mas acredito na filosofia
<Giverny> peregrinator_six no conhecimento
<Giverny> peregrinator_six e no prazer
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, tu é um fan boy do IE do caramba em...?! Tem cheveirinho dele também...?! :P
<MarceloVaz> eu fanboy ?
<Giverny> MarceloVaz eu nem li
<Giverny> nem lerei
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> nego falar que chrome
<Giverny> tem falha
<MarceloVaz> medo da verdade ?
<Alex-Musicman> kk
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Giverny> manda ele ir postar lá
<Giverny> então
<Giverny> pra ganhar os 12k
<MarceloVaz> velho
<Alex-Musicman> poiseh
<MarceloVaz> feio é não assumir os erros
<MarceloVaz> ter erros é perfeitamente normal
<Giverny> lingua não tem osso
<peregrinator_six> e a microsoft assume todos os dela é...?! :S
<Giverny> nego fala o que quer
<MarceloVaz> qualquer sr humano erra
<Giverny> ehuhae
<Giverny> MarceloVaz cara isso ai é mentira
<Giverny> tá mais que nítido
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six a microsoft assume mais do que muita coisa por ai
<Giverny> MarceloVaz cadê o cara ganhou notebook e ganhou os 12k?
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, sei sim...
<MarceloVaz> basta acompanhar a technet
 * peregrinator_six essa é boa... AHSUAHSUHAHSUH
<Giverny> m$
<Giverny> o que
<Giverny> depois dessa noticia ai do chrome
<Giverny> eu nem passo mais perto
<Giverny> desse technet
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> olha o nome tech + net
<Alex-Musicman> é o que mais tem por aí
<Alex-Musicman> é nego falar uma coisa, falar outra
<Giverny> net vem de .net?
<Giverny> m$ stage?
<Alex-Musicman> é a liberdade de expressão
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<MarceloVaz> http://technet.microsoft.com/pt-br/default
<MarceloVaz> prazer
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Giverny> o louco
<Alex-Musicman> vou falar q consigo invadir a máquina de alguém usando o gravador de som do windows
<Giverny> technet.microsoft
<Giverny> MarceloVaz profanou
<Giverny> MarceloVaz o ambiente
<Giverny> ehehe
 * peregrinator_six MarceloVaz é brasileiro e com a micro$oft ele não desiste nunca... :P UAHSUAHSAUHSAUSHAUHSUAHH
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Giverny> MarceloVaz cara se a m$ falar que o chrome tem bug voce acredita ne
<Giverny> tá certo
<Giverny> ;]
<MarceloVaz> não foi a MS q disse q ele tem bug
<Alex-Musicman> eu uso linux desde 2007
<MarceloVaz> foi uma empresa especializada em segurança
<Alex-Musicman> em 2008 eu parei com windows
<MarceloVaz> leia as fontes e não somente as noticias
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Alex-Musicman> o hardy foi minha paixão
<Giverny> MarceloVaz empresa especializada?! .microsoft.com
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> MarceloVaz acorda ow iludido
<Giverny> MarceloVaz presta atenção no dominio
<Alex-Musicman> só não gostei de alguns pontos q tem tomado as novas versões
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, ele não é iludido ele é brasileiro... :P
<Alex-Musicman> tipo, o novo painel de som pra mim é ridículo
<Giverny> peregrinator_six o cara tá vendo o domínio .microsoft.com
<MarceloVaz> veio
<Giverny> peregrinator_six falando mal do google e ele acredita
<Giverny> ehehe
<Alex-Musicman> até mesmo no windows
<MarceloVaz> simplesmente é por isso que o software livre não vai pra frente
<Alex-Musicman> não gosto do controle de volume do vista/seven
<Giverny> peregrinator_six uma "empresa especializada"
<Giverny> ehehe
<MarceloVaz> abram os olhos pro mundo
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, :p
<Alex-Musicman> kk
<MarceloVaz> o opensource nunca será o doutrinador majoritario
<Giverny> MarceloVaz cara
<Giverny> MarceloVaz você usa celular?
<MarceloVaz> sempre existirá outras empresas ao lado
<Alex-Musicman> a micro$oft já acusou a google pelo android infligir direitos autorais da microsoft
<Alex-Musicman> :)
<MarceloVaz> uso, com symbian
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, inda bem, asism só quem é inteligente que continuara a usar! \o/
<MarceloVaz> q é proprietário
<Giverny> MarceloVaz credo cara
<Giverny> MarceloVaz ce usa o pior sistema da atualidade
<Giverny> o mais retrógrado
<Giverny> mais lento
<MarceloVaz> desculpe não querer gastar 1.000 e poucos dos meus suados ganhos
<MarceloVaz> em um celular da moda pra rodar android
<Alex-Musicman> kk
<Giverny> MarceloVaz se você usasse windows mobile ainda teria melhor rendimento
<MarceloVaz> sendo que o iphone sempre será superior
<MarceloVaz> Giverny: =)
<Giverny> ehehe
 * peregrinator_six to tão triste com o Open Source não ser o "doutrinador majoritario" que nem vou dormir hoje... sniff, sniff... :P
 * peregrinator_six UAHSUAHSUHAUHSUAHSHUAHSUHUAHSUHSHHA
<Alex-Musicman> symbian é de qual celular?
<MarceloVaz> nokia
<Giverny> nokia
<Giverny> que em breve
<Alex-Musicman> loll
<Giverny> vai descontinuar
<MarceloVaz> sim
<Giverny> e vai adotar a tendência
<Giverny> andróide
<MarceloVaz> meu proximo fone será um iphone
<MarceloVaz> de novo
<Giverny> boa sorte
<MarceloVaz> pois detonei o ultimo
<Alex-Musicman> uma coisa q eu achei interessante nos iPhones é o gerenciamento de pacotes
<Alex-Musicman> trabalham com .deb
<Giverny> ios é ridículo
<Giverny> só um celular
<Giverny> usa ios no mundo
<Giverny> o iphone
<Alex-Musicman> acho q o forte da Apple ta na parte da multimedia
<MarceloVaz> e é o melgor
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> melhor
<Giverny> MarceloVaz você que tá dizendo
<Giverny> sou mais ter um samsung galaxy s rodando androide
<Giverny> do que ter um iphone
<Giverny> fica a dica
<MarceloVaz> nem
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Giverny> MarceloVaz ah man vai estudar as configs
<Giverny> então
<Giverny> e tu me reporta
<MarceloVaz> nem
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Alex-Musicman> o que não gosto dos produtos da Apple é depender do sistema de iTunes
<Alex-Musicman> mas a qualidade de audio e video é excelente
<MarceloVaz> rapidez
<MarceloVaz> estabilidade
<Alex-Musicman> o Nokia é bom na durabilidade
<MarceloVaz> sem comentários tbem
<Alex-Musicman> é um dos aparelhos q menos da problema q eu conheço
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> uma pena q vao abandonar o synbiam
<Alex-Musicman> já cansei de ver muitos casos de HTCs dando defeito por bobagens
<Giverny> pena o que rapaz
<Giverny> melhor coisa que eles vão fazer
<MarceloVaz> melhor seria melhorar o sistema
<Giverny> o hardware deles é muito bom
<Giverny> o sistema é fail
<Giverny> o que fazer?
<MarceloVaz> nao que seja fail
<Alex-Musicman> bom.. não tenho o que reclamar
<MarceloVaz> mas é melhor pagar menos pra usar android
<Giverny> ...
<MarceloVaz> $$$ é a questão
<Alex-Musicman> pior é ter o sistema dos chinezinhos
<Alex-Musicman> aqueles hi-phones
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> firmware deles são uma porcaria
<Alex-Musicman> mas até q alguns modelos tem uma durabilidade aceitável
 * peregrinator_six 2 semanas...?!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Giverny> http://macmagazine.com.br/2010/11/04/samsung-galaxy-s-toma-lugar-do-iphone-4-como-celular-mais-vendido-no-japao/
<Giverny> olha só
<Giverny> quem mais entende de tecnologia
<Giverny> do que japonês?
<Giverny> alá o que eles adotaram
 * peregrinator_six LOVE JAPÃO FOREVER! :D
<MarceloVaz> e por isso devo fazer igual ?
<Giverny> ohr MarceloVaz
<MarceloVaz> me poupa né
<Giverny> se nego falar come merda
<Giverny> ai tu come MarceloVaz
<Giverny> ?
<Alex-Musicman> me disseram q o iPhone 4 é a prova d'água, é verdade?
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman não
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman ele usa uma capa
<Giverny> pra tentar ficar
<Giverny> :}
<Alex-Musicman> bom..
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, e se for, se vai saur o seu numa tempestade correndo sem proteção no meio da rua...?! 0o
<Alex-Musicman> agora pra Nextel
<MarceloVaz> de q adiantaria ser a prova dagua se nao é a prova de tombo ?
<peregrinator_six> *usar...
<Alex-Musicman> inventaram um radio q a swat usa
<MarceloVaz> motivo q matou o meu
<Alex-Musicman> que é a prova de pancadas
<Alex-Musicman> já fizeram teste de tudo
<Alex-Musicman> tacaram na parede
<Alex-Musicman> pisaram
<Alex-Musicman> jogaram de um prédio
<Alex-Musicman> e liga q nem uma beleza
<MarceloVaz> ta ai um belo recurso
<MarceloVaz> eu compraria
<MarceloVaz> cansei de perder telefone por tombos
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> eu hj em dia não peço mta coisa num celular
<Alex-Musicman> pra mim, só ligar e escutar música tá bom
<MarceloVaz> recebe email? escuta mp3? dura bastante ? custa menos do que 300 reais ?
<MarceloVaz> perfeito
<Giverny> cara enquanto um sistema é fechado
<Giverny> não permite outro tipo de software que não seja o proprietário
<MarceloVaz> e dai ?
<Giverny> não permite expansão
<Giverny> da memória
<Alex-Musicman> tem um colega meu q é músico
<Giverny> é restrito
<Alex-Musicman> q ele trocou o Nokia pelo iPhone, pq não tinha a aplicação q ele queria no Nokia
<Giverny> tem que usar jailbreaker
<MarceloVaz> fazendo o que preciso
<MarceloVaz> nao me interessa se é pago, se é livre ou se tem q trocar por tazos ou bolinha de gude
<Giverny> MarceloVaz cara tou falando de código
<Giverny> MarceloVaz o que roda melhor no hardware
<Giverny> o que tem mais capacidade de performance MarceloVaz
<Giverny> em um hardware
<Giverny> fora o resto né
<Giverny> que nem preciso citar
<Giverny> MarceloVaz mas você quer ir contra a corrente
<Giverny> fazer o que
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> ehehe
<MarceloVaz> eu contra ?
<Giverny> s
<Giverny> a água tá correndo pro mar
<Giverny> e tu querendo fazer desvio nela ehehe
<Alex-Musicman> o negócio é rodar um Chuck OS ^^
<MarceloVaz> num mundo captalista aceitando produtos proprietários numa boa, desde q eles me atendam em todas as minhas necessidades, não dando bola pra fanatismos
<MarceloVaz> acho q não sou eu q eu estou indo contra
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Alex-Musicman> meu sysinfo da informações eradas rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> os[Linux 2.6.24-28-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.50GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 55.0% free] disk[Total: 153.1GB, 9.8% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]] sound[EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1 [SB0220]]
<peregrinator_six> RSRRS... http://andrenoel.com.br/2011/02/09/audacity-mais-uma-vez-na-globo/
<Giverny> MarceloVaz o que a apple não tem fanáticos
<Giverny> ?
<MarceloVaz> oq o linux não tem ?
<MarceloVaz> estou dizendo q EU não sou
<MarceloVaz> os restante q se fo**
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Giverny> todas tem
<Giverny> isso não justifica nada
<Giverny> ;]
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, vc é um brasileiro nato e original mesmo...
<Alex-Musicman> eu fiquei impressionado com o audacity
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six se é pra trolar vai pro msn
<Alex-Musicman> ele tem alguns processamentos de efeitos melhores que os do SoundForge
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, vc dizendo isso TROLL...?! ;)
<MarceloVaz> quem começou com tudo peregrinator_six ?
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman audacity é bom
<MarceloVaz> vamos analisar do jeito certo....
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman e tipo de uns tempos pra cá a globo tá até dando repositório pro ubuntu
<Alex-Musicman> eu to usando ele agora pra gravar meus projetos musicais
<Giverny> não sei o que acontece
<Giverny> :D
<Alex-Musicman> antes eu usava o soundforge pra editar, e o n-track studio pra gravar
<MarceloVaz> ja mechi bastante com sound forge a tempos atras
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, fala ai vc defensor da micro$oft...!? ;)
<MarceloVaz> fiquei pasmo com o audacity, muito bom
<MarceloVaz> eu não defendo nada peregrinator_six só descrevi meu ponto de vista
<MarceloVaz> quem ataca e trolla é você
<Alex-Musicman> acho q ainda só não supera o sonar, já que o mundo dos recursos de VST ainda está no Windows e Mac
<MarceloVaz> chama os outros de fanboy, mas ser gnuchato
<MarceloVaz> é 1000 vezes pior
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, então belezinha fioti! ;) Sei, sei, adimitir a verdade e tal não se aplica a vossa pessoa não né...?! ;)
<MarceloVaz> kra vai dormir
<MarceloVaz> faz bem
<MarceloVaz> ou procure uma mulher
<MarceloVaz> melhor ainda
<Giverny> http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases/maverick/
<Giverny> o/
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, sem descer o nivel, alem de TROLL ainda mal educado, ai não né tio...?! ;)
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman olha o dominio
<MarceloVaz> te dei uma dica
<Giverny> mirror.globo.com
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman
<Giverny> ehehe
<MarceloVaz> não fui mal educado
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Alex-Musicman> a Globo é outra q quer dominar o mundo
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, de pra seus amigos, coisa que não sou! ;)
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman não cara olha que mirror desgraçado
<Alex-Musicman> o projeto de internet wifi gratis aqui em RJ, usa as antenas da globo
<Giverny> http://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases/maverick/
<Giverny> dá nem pra acreditar
<MarceloVaz> é velho já
<jesuslinux> hello
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, é por isso quem tem na minha cidade e não consigo usar! XD
<jesuslinux> world
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, :P
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> aqui ainda não testei a antena
<Alex-Musicman> mas geralmente quase tudo q é do governo é uma droga
<Alex-Musicman> tipo.. na capital, tem antenas de 1gbps
<Alex-Musicman> porém
<peregrinator_six> Alex-Musicman, mas se fosse da microsoft seria  perfeito! :P
<Alex-Musicman> são pra milhões de pessoas
<MarceloVaz> em porto alegre o wifi é legal
<Alex-Musicman> me diga q foi irônico
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<MarceloVaz> acabou ficando municipal
<peregrinator_six> fui ironico...
<MarceloVaz> com windows server
<MarceloVaz> por acaso
<MarceloVaz> sem ironia
<MarceloVaz> =)
<MarceloVaz> vide procempa
<Giverny> credo
<Giverny> windows server?
<Giverny> ehhuHAUhauaheuha
<Alex-Musicman> tem algumas empresas de wi-fi q são boas
<Alex-Musicman> tipo.. a maioria aqui q eu conheço.. as conexões são tudo full-duplex
<Giverny> MarceloVaz ce tá de brincadeira windows server é coisa do satanás
<Giverny> ehehe
<Alex-Musicman> kk
<MarceloVaz> nao tem nada de satanas
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, nem dele é.... :P
<Giverny> MarceloVaz é o pior server que existe
<Giverny> MarceloVaz no planeta terra
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, é de pessoas piores do que ele, tipo, politicos br...! XD
<MarceloVaz> kra, eu tenho servidores rodando desde 2003 sem paradas, lógico com as programadas para aplicar atualizações
<Alex-Musicman> há muitas empresas de telecomunicações q utilizam windows server pra trabalhar em redes, mas os núcleos geralmente são um linux, ou BSD. ou Solaris ou algo do tipo
<Giverny> fio core nenhum é windows
<Giverny> não existe
<Giverny> core windows
<MarceloVaz> bem administrado um windows server nao deve nada pra nenhuma outra plataforma
<Giverny> me mostra ae
<Giverny> dá o link
<Giverny> do ip
<Giverny> pra mim
<MarceloVaz> ip do que ?
<Giverny> do core windows server
<MarceloVaz> ?
<Alex-Musicman> eu costumo usar mt o nmap pra descobrir as portas e o OS de algum server
<Alex-Musicman> já pesquisei muitos
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, ah para ai de dizer que window$ não presta, afinal de contas a tia micro$oft diz que ele é legal...
<Alex-Musicman> e são poucos servers q eu conheço q utiliza windows server
<Giverny> peregrinator_six cara se o estagiário abrir um site pornô acabou o windows server
<MarceloVaz> a opnião de uma pessoa que não trabalha com isso não é valida
<Giverny> peregrinator_six e o cara ainda fala que é bom
<Giverny> ehehe
<MarceloVaz> achismos, vai pro meiobit ou pro vivaolinux
<Giverny> peregrinator_six você acha que windows não pega vírus se o estagiário entrar em site pornô
<Giverny> peregrinator_six ?
<MarceloVaz> não pega se tu tiver uma boa politica implementada no dominio
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, o window$ é o sistema mais utilizado da China, serṕa que a maioria usa ele original...?!
<nervous_boy> olá senhores
<Giverny> MarceloVaz cara não vem com AD que eu sou mestre em ad
<nervous_boy> vejo q a discussão aqui é sobre SO's
<Giverny> MarceloVaz anos de AD a fio
<MarceloVaz> tá bom
<nervous_boy> isso é bom
<MarceloVaz> desculpe
<Giverny> MarceloVaz não fala de política unidade organizacional
<nervous_boy> segundo uma revista do ano passado.. o windows é  considerado o mais seguro... em seguida o Linux
<nervous_boy> e por último entre as três, é claro, mac OS X
<Giverny> árvores florestas ou qualquer assunto relacionado que te dou aula MarceloVaz
<Giverny> eehehuha
<MarceloVaz> tá bom
<MarceloVaz> desculpe
<peregrinator_six> nervous_boy, que escreveu a revista não foi o Marcelo Vaz não né...?!
<nervous_boy> tanto AD e LDAP são ótimas ferramentas para gerenciamento de usuários
<Giverny> nervous_boy autor: marcelo vaz
<Giverny> ehehe
<nervous_boy> eu prefiro o LDAP q é FREE
<nervous_boy> =)
<nervous_boy> AD requer $$ muito
<MarceloVaz> eu prefiro o ad
<nervous_boy> para a licença
<MarceloVaz> pois administro mais de 500
<nervous_boy> então optamos por estas
<MarceloVaz> e me traz $$$ pro meu bolso mais rapido
<MarceloVaz> =)
<nervous_boy> mas isso depende muito da questão politica de uma empresa senhores
<nervous_boy> :)
<Giverny> MarceloVaz parabéns champs
<nervous_boy> e o suporte é claro
<Giverny> MarceloVaz tomara que seja tudo legalizado
<nervous_boy> quem mexe com LDAP tem q ter um ótimo, mas um ótimo mesmo, administrador
<MarceloVaz> é lógico que é
<nervous_boy> enquanto AD faz por você
<nervous_boy> caso dê algo errado
<Giverny> me fala ai o nome da empresa
<Giverny> pra eu mandar
<Giverny> a receita
<nervous_boy> temos o suporte
<Giverny> ir amanhã ae
<nervous_boy> a nossa disposição
<Giverny> verificar
<Giverny> ehehe
<MarceloVaz> não vejo problema nenhum e pagar por um otimo produto
<MarceloVaz> =)
<MarceloVaz> alias
<nervous_boy> MarceloVaz?
<MarceloVaz> quando assumo um cliente
<nervous_boy> administrador?
<MarceloVaz> é a segunda coisa q faço depois de arrumar toda a cacaca que os "administradores" linux fazem nos servidores
<MarceloVaz> é licenciar o parque de maquinas e servidores
<nervous_boy> hum.. sim
<Giverny> é um playcenter
<Giverny> o que os caras do linux fazem mesmo
<MarceloVaz> cara, abra os olhos pro mundo
<Giverny> ehauh
<nervous_boy> seu caso é uma coisa mais HARD então.. Plausível MarceloVaz
<MarceloVaz> as ferramentas estão ai pra serem usadas
<Giverny> @@
<nervous_boy> admiro!!! ^^
<MarceloVaz> não importa se é pago ou open
<Giverny> @.@
<MarceloVaz> nervous_boy , é o basico, se o cliente depende, vai ter q pagar por ele
<nervous_boy> fato das ferramentas a disposição
<Giverny> peregrinator_six abra o olho ae que ce tá cego
<peregrinator_six> @@
<nervous_boy> sim
<peregrinator_six> 00
<peregrinator_six> oo
<nervous_boy> mas pro cliente.. sempre o que vale é o preço final,  concorda?
<MarceloVaz> nem sempre
<MarceloVaz> depende do modelo de negocio
<Giverny> manhã vou tatuar a bandeira do windows
<Giverny> no meu braço
<nervous_boy> então.. se queremos tê-lo... optamos por ferramentas livres caso ele faça cara de CHORO na hora de adquirir seu serviço
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, XD
<Giverny> pq o MarceloVaz falou que é bom
<nervous_boy> dura realidade
<Giverny> ehehe
<nervous_boy> mtos passam a investir depois q é ROUBADO
<nervous_boy> q perde INFORMAÇÃO = $$
<Alex-Musicman> kkkk
<Alex-Musicman> pega um adesivo do Ubuntu e cola onde fica o botão window
<nervous_boy> Giverny, se vc tatuar a bandeira do windows um pouquinho de lado.. vai ter a bandeira do BUZZ da GOOGLE
<peregrinator_six> ##windows
<nervous_boy> ;)
<MarceloVaz> kra é muito fanatismo
<MarceloVaz> pelo amor de deus
<nervous_boy> então peça para seu tatuador não errar.. para q não saia representando a GOOGLE ao invés do WINDOWS
<nervous_boy> ;)
<Giverny> nervous_boy uma bandeira de cada lado
<Giverny> pra não borrar a linha
<nervous_boy> hehhee
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHSUH
<nervous_boy> eu reparei nesse detalhe depois de um comentário no twitter
<nervous_boy> :D
<nervous_boy> rs
<nervous_boy> as cores e o formato do símbolo são idênticos
<nervous_boy> única coisa que muda é a posição
<nervous_boy> basta mover uns 60º
<nervous_boy> q notará a diferença
<nervous_boy> :P
<Giverny> esse negócio de fã boy
<MarceloVaz> um comentário a parte nervous_boy
<Alex-Musicman> ahuehe
<Giverny> parece o pessoal do GUJ
<Giverny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl1f1-Da0OI&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<Giverny> olha isso
<MarceloVaz> sobre opção de SL interferir no preço do serviço
<MarceloVaz> tenho N casos, que o cliente abandonou o suporte ( servidores de email com postfix e qmail ) e preferiu investir em um exchange
<MarceloVaz> simplesmente pela falta de suporte qualificado
<nervous_boy> GUJ?
<MarceloVaz> os proprios assumem, que não entrariam na mesma furada outra vez
<Giverny> nervous_boy grupo de java
<nervous_boy> fato MarceloVaz
<nervous_boy> tenho a mesma situação aqui na minha cidade
<MarceloVaz> acabou gastando muito mais com o SF por uma solução meia boca
<nervous_boy> eu sou.. JUGMS
<MarceloVaz> q nunca funcionou direito
<MarceloVaz> SL**
<nervous_boy> Mato Grosso do Sul Giverny
<Giverny> da hora parabéns
<nervous_boy> mas eu só acompanho
<nervous_boy> vc é ativo Giverny?
<Giverny> nervous_boy tu tem uma xícara no teu braço?
<nervous_boy> obrigado..!
<nervous_boy> não.. tenho não!!
<nervous_boy> ñ fanático a esse ponto
<Giverny> nervous_boy que nada de vez em quando leio as notícias
<nervous_boy> preferiria um TUX ao invés de xícara
<nervous_boy> :P
<Alex-Musicman> testei o html5 aqui.. só o stream de video q ainda não tá perfeito
<Giverny> nervous_boy tenho rss no facebook
<Giverny> essas coisas
<nervous_boy> passa aí
<nervous_boy> é publico?
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> só dar um curtir
<Giverny> pera
<nervous_boy> concordo com vc MarceloVaz com o q disse acima
<MarceloVaz> então
<nervous_boy> atualmente estou estudando desenvolvimento iOS  - Objective C(iPhone)
<nervous_boy> alguém aí manda nessa linguagem?
<MarceloVaz> e as pessoas insistem em criticar o software proprietário
<Giverny> http://www.facebook.com/GUJ.com.br
<nervous_boy> verdade MarceloVaz
<Giverny> cara software livre é tão ruim
<Giverny> mas tão ruim
<Giverny> que m$ descontinuou o asp
<Giverny> e adotou o php
<nervous_boy> eu acho que sendo pago ou não... deve ser contemplada pela qualidade do software.. MarceloVaz
<nervous_boy> =_
<nervous_boy> =)
<Giverny> x:
<MarceloVaz> nervous_boy correto
<Giverny> m$
<Giverny> descontinuou o asp
<Giverny> e adotou o php
<Giverny> iae MarceloVaz
<nervous_boy> eu vou ser sincero.. eu uso Windows no serviço... Linux (ubuntu - maravilhoso) em casa... inclusive estou nele agora
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, software propietario é ótimo mesmo, não ve o flash que coiusa perfeita e sublime...?! :P
<MarceloVaz> e o que tem demais ?
<nervous_boy> e meu notebook é Mac OS X Snow Leopard
<nervous_boy> da Apple
<Giverny> MarceloVaz ué
<Giverny> =/
<Giverny> MarceloVaz m$ não é tudo bom
<Giverny> MarceloVaz pra que adotar o php
<Giverny> cara
<Giverny> ?
<nervous_boy> outro SO fantástico.. Like UNIX é uma coisa que me deixa fanático
<nervous_boy> por line code
<nervous_boy> :)
<MarceloVaz> nervous_boy não troca a funcionabilidade do windows em um server né ?
<nervous_boy> realmente
<nervous_boy> e vou ser sincero
<MarceloVaz> isto pq usa os dois
<nervous_boy> hoje o Ubuntu
<MarceloVaz> trabalha com os dois
<nervous_boy> tem porte para brigar e muito com o windows 7
<MarceloVaz> e sabe a diferença
<MarceloVaz> =)
<nervous_boy> a interface tá mto amigável
<nervous_boy> e fácil instalação
<nervous_boy> só q a galera ta mto habituado com windows..
<MarceloVaz> sim
<Alex-Musicman> nervous_boy: eu uso linux desde 2007, em 2008 parei com o windows.. o linux já me satisfazia com o que eu uso
<MarceloVaz> ja tentei algumas investidas com linux em desktop
<MarceloVaz> a aceitação não foi muito boa
<nervous_boy> o windows server eu nunca tive a oportunidade de mexer a fundo
<MarceloVaz> ficou rodando acredito que umas 20 estações em algums clientes
<Alex-Musicman> o Ubuntu 8.04 pra mim foi uma ótima versão, e uso até hj
<MarceloVaz> mas não consegui passar disto
<nervous_boy> mas eu mexi grande parte de configuração de servidores apaches e talz no windows de desktop
<nervous_boy> mesmo
<Giverny> cara uso windows desde que nasci praticamente
<Giverny> dai com uns 16 eu cresci
<Giverny> ehehe
<nervous_boy> entendo Giverny
<nervous_boy> qual seu perfil?
<MarceloVaz> Giverny sobre o ultimo comentario
<nervous_boy> designer?
<MarceloVaz> experimente o IIS 7
<nervous_boy> Giverny*
<MarceloVaz> esta dando um banho no apache
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Giverny> nervous_boy não
<nervous_boy> qual?
<Giverny> nervous_boy mão na massa mesmo
<Alex-Musicman> o ruim é que essas fabricantes de PCs q fornecem linux como OS, escolhem muito mau a distro
<Alex-Musicman> tipo
<Giverny> MarceloVaz para com isso
<nervous_boy> isso varia muito Giverny.. do tipo de perfil
<Giverny> IIS 7 bater apache
<Giverny> ?
<nervous_boy> temos dois tipos de programadores...
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> lenda
<MarceloVaz> esta melhor
<Giverny> lenda
<Giverny> da montanha
<Alex-Musicman> FlexPC e NeoPC tinham o bitshop.. q era uma porcaria
<Alex-Musicman> a Positivo tem o Mandriva
<nervous_boy> aqueles q gostam de "dores" de cabeça HARD CODING
<nervous_boy> linux
<Alex-Musicman> só a Dell q ta trabalhando com o Ubuntu
<MarceloVaz> posso conseguir algums emails de desenvolvedores q migraram na minha estrutura
<nervous_boy> e os q gostam de agilidade - usuários windows
<MarceloVaz> e estão somente elogios neste quesito
<nervous_boy> verdade
<nervous_boy> a positivo vem com Mandriva
<nervous_boy> minha namo comprou na positivo
<Giverny> MarceloVaz IIS já morreu
<Giverny> faz tempo MarceloVaz
<nervous_boy> tava com o mandriva
<MarceloVaz> tudo bem, já que voce diz
<Giverny> só esqueceram de enterrar MarceloVaz
<nervous_boy> ela criou raiva pq teve dificuldades em conectar com a 3g da VIVO
<Giverny> 90% da internet
<Giverny> usa apache
<nervous_boy> entao fui pro windows falso mesmo
<MarceloVaz> motivo ?
<nervous_boy> ultimate
<MarceloVaz> Giverny ?
<Alex-Musicman> kk
<Giverny> 90%?
<MarceloVaz> motivo ?
<Giverny> 99.99%
<nervous_boy> isso é fato Giverny com relação ao Apache..
<Alex-Musicman> iria dar mais certo se fosse com o ubuntu
<Giverny> kkkkkkkk
<nervous_boy> não exagera tbm
<nervous_boy> :D
<MarceloVaz> motivo ?
<nervous_boy> grande parte usa apache realmente
<MarceloVaz> $$$ meu caro
<Giverny> MarceloVaz ah para fio
<Giverny> não discuto
<Giverny> apache e IIS
<nervous_boy> a flexibilidade dele.. sem contar nas pessoas envolvidas nela
<Giverny> não tem discussão
<nervous_boy> que contribuem
<Giverny> tem pra windows tb MarceloVaz
<Giverny> relaxe
<MarceloVaz> nervous_boy sim, este lado é otimo
<Alex-Musicman> nervous_boy: mas sempre achei navegação no Linux 1000 vezes melhor q no windows.. isso foi uma das coisas que me atraiu
<nervous_boy> para corrigir bug é questão de dias ou horas
<Alex-Musicman> o nautilus tb foi outra coisa interessante
<MarceloVaz> mas a microsoft esta dando a volta por cima com o IIS7 e a familia datacenter edition
<nervous_boy> no caso do IIS não é dessa forma
<MarceloVaz> não digo q ultrapasse
<Giverny> MarceloVaz tá sim
<Giverny> ham ram
<Alex-Musicman> tipo, escutar músicas só ao encostar o mouse no icone
<MarceloVaz> mas a apache vai ter q correr atras de novo
<Giverny> MarceloVaz ai tu acordou desse sonho
<Giverny> eheh
<Giverny> kkkkk
<nervous_boy> verdade Alex-Musicman
<MarceloVaz> kra, não estou supondo achismos aqui
<Giverny> achismo?!
<MarceloVaz> estou compartilhando minha experiencia profissional
<Giverny> tá louco?
<Giverny> ehehe
<Alex-Musicman> os codecs de video tb achei bem leves
<MarceloVaz> coisas q vejo todos os dias
<Giverny> meu deus
<Giverny> quantas vezes
<Giverny> já peguei em um apache
<Alex-Musicman> claro q isso tem q se instalar
<Giverny> e em um IIS
<nervous_boy> entendo
<MarceloVaz> eu administro apache
 * peregrinator_six o fantastico mundo de bobsoft... :p
<Giverny> eu administro os 2
<MarceloVaz> eu administro postfix
<Giverny> ehehe
<Alex-Musicman> o q deixa a desejar de vez enquando é os drivers de som
<MarceloVaz> eu administro linux
<nervous_boy> a discussão vai depender conforme a convivencia de cada com cada ferramenta no dia-a-dia
<Giverny> idem
<Giverny> idem
<Alex-Musicman> pra algumas placas de som, alguns aplicativos poderiam travar a reprodução de audio de outros
<MarceloVaz> e nem por isso eu fico babando ovo
<MarceloVaz> afirmando q vai ser pra sempre melhor
<nervous_boy> vou dizer a real
<Alex-Musicman> tipo.. mozilla travar reprodução do totem
<Giverny> anos de linux e windows
<Giverny> ehuauh
<nervous_boy> não consegui instalar minha placa de captura no linux
<nervous_boy> nem por isso digo q é horrível
<MarceloVaz> o IIS evoluiu um monte
<nervous_boy> =)
<nervous_boy> =P
<nervous_boy> rsrs
<Giverny> MarceloVaz evoluiu no que demonio
<MarceloVaz> e é bom, pois faz o pessoal do apache se mexer
<Giverny> no que
<Giverny> ?
<nervous_boy> curiosidade Giverny.. responda com sinceridade
<Giverny> ahueha
<nervous_boy> Giverny, seu windows é qual? e é original?
<Giverny> nervous_boy original do crack
<nervous_boy> hehehe
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, AHSUAHSUHAHSHUAHSHU
<Alex-Musicman> nervous_boy: isso aí é coisa das fabricantes q não movem 1 dedo pra fornecer drivers pra outras plataformas q não seja windows ou macos
<Alex-Musicman> nem sempre há drivers opensources q resolvam
<nervous_boy> Giverny.. pow cara.. como q vc me defende o windows com unhas e dentes
<nervous_boy> e usa a parada falsificada
<Alex-Musicman> assim foi com a SiS e com a VIA
<Alex-Musicman> porem
<Alex-Musicman> são dois lixos
<nervous_boy> que decepção meu caro
<peregrinator_six> nervous_boy, brasil, um pais de todos... ;)
<Giverny> nervous_boy eu gosto do windows gosto do linux
<Giverny> nervous_boy não sou fã boy
<Giverny> nervous_boy agora
<MarceloVaz> capazzzzzz
<Giverny> nervous_boy o cara virar pra mim
<MarceloVaz> euiohuiheouieheouiheouiheuoiehuoieheuioheuioehueiheuiheuioe
<MarceloVaz> eoehuopieheoiuheouiheuoieheuio
<Giverny> nervous_boy e falar que o apache
<Giverny> é pior que
<Giverny> o IIS
<Giverny> só pode tá bebado ou fumado
<Alex-Musicman> essas coisas sobre OS, distros são coisas indiscutíveis
<nervous_boy> verdade Alex-Musicman.. os fabricantes são relaxados com relação a esse requisito
<MarceloVaz> nao meu querido
<nervous_boy> infelizmente..
<MarceloVaz> eu trabalho
<MarceloVaz> e vejo com os meus olhos
<MarceloVaz> nao fico lendo site
<nervous_boy> ñ fazem questão de criar para o linux
<nervous_boy> os drivers
<MarceloVaz> e fazendo achismo
<Giverny> MarceloVaz cara lendo em site
<Giverny> MarceloVaz porque desgraça
<Giverny> nem a m$
<Giverny> usa
<Giverny> IIS
<Giverny> em servidor
<Alex-Musicman> nervous_boy: eles não ligam.. eles só querem dinheiro... e o pior q nem ao menos liberam sources pra comunidades desenvolverem um
<MarceloVaz> de onde esta informação ?
<MarceloVaz> meu querido
<MarceloVaz> de site ?
<Giverny> MarceloVaz porra sai catando os sites da m$ que não são .net
<MarceloVaz> acesse www.netcraft.com e verifique os windows lá
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Giverny> MarceloVaz tu vai ver
<Alex-Musicman> então o jeito é um desenvolvedor ter q testar cada funcionalidade do hardware e fazer tudo do zero
<Giverny> que não são todos IIS
<Giverny> MarceloVaz ela vende
<Giverny> uma coisa
<Giverny> mas usa outra MarceloVaz
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, é o fantastico mundinho do bobsoft... :P
<MarceloVaz> tá bom
<Giverny> MarceloVaz ela sabe o que é bom
<MarceloVaz> richard stalman já consumiu com o seu cerebro
<Giverny> MarceloVaz não tem ninguém otário
<Giverny> porque m$
<Giverny> descontinuou ASP
<Alex-Musicman> a ATI, nvidia, até mesmo intel tomam um rumo diferente em relação a isso
<nervous_boy> legal pessoa
<Giverny> e ADOTOU PHP
<Giverny> ?
<nervous_boy> pessoal
<Alex-Musicman> eles tem seus drivers
<Giverny> porque MarceloVaz
<nervous_boy> cansei de digitar
<Giverny> ?
<nervous_boy> :D
<nervous_boy> =)
<nervous_boy> rs
<MarceloVaz> sei la
<Alex-Musicman> o único ponto negativo
<MarceloVaz> nao sou nada da microsoft pra dizer
<Giverny> MarceloVaz porque ela sabe o que é bom
<nervous_boy> outro dia passo por aqui pra ver o que decidiram
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> nervous_boy
<MarceloVaz> bom ?
<nervous_boy> boa noite pros senhores
<Giverny> só 1 minuto
<Alex-Musicman> é que as vezes param de fazer drivers proprietários para placas antigas
<nervous_boy> pega aí
<MarceloVaz> 100% bom ?
<MarceloVaz> maravilhoso ?
<MarceloVaz> sério ?
<nervous_boy> hehee
<nervous_boy> ...
<nervous_boy> fale Giverny
<MarceloVaz> locaweb, linux + php
<nervous_boy> pega
<nervous_boy> ae
<MarceloVaz> =
<MarceloVaz> defacement direto
<nervous_boy> @vinny_fredss
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Giverny> http://www.microsoft.com/web/platform/phponwindows.aspx
<nervous_boy> meu twitter.. ok?
<Giverny> http://www.microsoft.com/web/platform/phponwindows.aspx
<Giverny> http://www.microsoft.com/web/platform/phponwindows.aspx
<Giverny> http://www.microsoft.com/web/platform/phponwindows.aspx
<Giverny> http://www.microsoft.com/web/platform/phponwindows.aspx
<Giverny> http://www.microsoft.com/web/platform/phponwindows.aspx
<nervous_boy> tbm gosto de PHP
<nervous_boy> mexi com essa linguagem 2 anos e meio
<nervous_boy> =P
<Giverny> olha é .net
<Giverny> o site do php da m$
<peregrinator_six> uahsuahsuahsuha
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<MarceloVaz> Giverny
<nervous_boy> ah
<nervous_boy> mais uma
<Giverny> MarceloVaz sem discussão
<Giverny> ehehe
<MarceloVaz> uma pergunta pra encerrarmos o assunto
<peregrinator_six> uahsuahsuhsauhshs
<MarceloVaz> vale para os demais presentes no canal
<nervous_boy> a M$ ta adotando a ideia de liberar algumas coisas para o movimento OpenSource
<MarceloVaz> sem mentir
<peregrinator_six> :P
<MarceloVaz> ok ?
<nervous_boy> digitem no windows 7
<MarceloVaz> apenas responsa sim
<nervous_boy> o seguinte
<Alex-Musicman> bom.. discutir sobre OS ainda não é tão igual quanto discutir sobre Intel/nvidia VS AMD/ATI rsrs
<nervous_boy> shell
<MarceloVaz> lá vai
<MarceloVaz> o pai, a mãe de vocês, ou o irmão usa linux ?
<MarceloVaz> não vale mentir
<Giverny> meu pai usa no trabalho
<nervous_boy> minha vó usa PORRA!!!
<nervous_boy> algo contra
<nervous_boy> ehauehauea
<Giverny> minha mãe nem sabe o que é pc
<Giverny> :T
<peregrinator_six> AHSUAHSUAHUHSAHUHSUAHAUAHSHAUAHHASUAHUAHUSHAUAASHSUASHAUSAH só respondo com isso... :P
<nervous_boy> minha vó é COBOLÊRA
<MarceloVaz> minha avó usava slackware
<Alex-Musicman> eu já converti três pessoas pra ir para o lado do linux e gostaram :)
<MarceloVaz> tá bom...
<nervous_boy> hehe
<Giverny> nervous_boy aheuah minha vó usou clipper
<Alex-Musicman> todos pararam de usar ruindows
<nervous_boy> eu 2 (duas) Alex=Musicman
<nervous_boy> Alex-Musicman
<nervous_boy> meu chefe e meu cunhado
<nervous_boy> =P
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<nervous_boy> clipper.. nossa.. Giverny
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, agora responde ai sem mentir, quantos dos que vc conhece usam o window$ original com nota fiscal e só instalado em uma maquina como regi a licença contratual do produto em...?! SEM MENTIR POR FAVOR...!? ;)
<nervous_boy> mata a pau hein!!
<Alex-Musicman> pra mim
<Alex-Musicman> os OS se resumem assim
<nervous_boy> galera.. oq vcs acham de fecharmos um grupo de estudos hein?
<MarceloVaz> dos colegas profissionais TODOS peregrinator_six
<Alex-Musicman> com seus pontos mais fortes
<Giverny> o windows no brasil
<nervous_boy> eu sou fã dessas coisas nerds
<nervous_boy> :D
<Giverny> é open source
<MarceloVaz> em residencia sabemos q é outros 500
<Giverny> ehuhae
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, todos os seus conhecidos eu falei...!? ;)
<Giverny> o windows o brasil é open source
<Giverny> *no
<nervous_boy> meu windows aqui em casa é original
<Giverny> ehehe
<nervous_boy> apesar de ser barrela
<nervous_boy> windows basic
<Alex-Musicman> Linux: Segurança e rede, Windows: Jogos, Mac: Multimedia, estudio
<nervous_boy> Giverny.. vamo estudar aí?
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six todos, e explico porque, me mudei a um ano, e so tenho amizades relacionada a trabalho
<nervous_boy> Alex-Musicman
<MarceloVaz> então é valido
<nervous_boy> fechar dias da semana prum chat?
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman falou tudo
<nervous_boy> sobre tecnologias?
<Giverny> nervous_boy né
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<Giverny> nervous_boy pode ser dependendo do horário
<nervous_boy> isso aí Alex-Musicman.. disse muito mesmo de acordo com Giverny
<nervous_boy> vou dar meu contato para vcs
<nervous_boy> para q possamos trocar ideia
<Alex-Musicman> é q nem na parte de hardwares
<nervous_boy> skype: vinny.fred.ss ;  twitter: vinny_fredss
<Alex-Musicman> cada um tem opiniões diferentes
<Alex-Musicman> mas os fortes estão sendo assim
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six windows pirata em casa é relativo, USUARIO NORMAL mal sabe usar windows, imagine ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz,  mas sabe como é né, a fiscalização é avarenta por essas terras, dão muito mais em cima de empresas do que de user ordinario de desktop caseiro né...?! Ai tem que andar na linha se não a multa é gorda...
<nervous_boy> amanhã eu entro de novo por aqui
<nervous_boy> foi legal conversar com vcs pessoal
<Alex-Musicman> laptops: intel, desktops: AMD, Server: Sun
<Giverny> t+ nervous_boy
<nervous_boy> aprendi q nem o WINDOWS, LINUX ou MAC é melhor
<nervous_boy> e sim o BSD SO
<nervous_boy> o mais seguro até então
<nervous_boy> :D
<peregrinator_six> toter, velho, já comprou o seu querido Android...?! Bom dia!
<nervous_boy> rs
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six quando eu legalizo alguma coisa nao legalizo pensando em multa, pago pelo produto que estou usufruindo, nada alem disto
<Giverny> nervous_boy sem dúvidas aheuah
<nervous_boy> Android é um ramo bom
<nervous_boy> estou no iPhone por enquanto
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, parabens igual a vcs tem muito pouco assim aqui no pais... QUE PENINHA NÉ...?! :(
<nervous_boy> o q tem de galera comprando iPhone
<nervous_boy> esse é o canal
<nervous_boy> para ganhar dinheiro
<nervous_boy> ;)
<Alex-Musicman> a derivação dos OS q dificultam haver virus q aferam plataformas q não sejam windows rsrs
<toter> peregrinator_six: bom dia... quanto tempo... são tantas opções para escolher... mais uma revelada hoje: a nova linha da HP
<Giverny> nervous_boy smarth já tá vendendo mais que notebook
<Giverny> no mundo
<Alex-Musicman> tipo.. se fizerem um virus pra linux, não vai funfar no OpenSolaris
<nervous_boy> verdade Giverny
<Alex-Musicman> nem no Mac
<peregrinator_six> toter, meu primo comprou!
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six é realidade, e o problema fica pior com usuário linux, tendo total conciencia do problema, usando o windão na vm ou dual boot (pirata)
<nervous_boy> por isso q estou me preparando para a demanda do mercado
<nervous_boy> estudando iPhone - GAMES
<nervous_boy> =)
<nervous_boy> vou nessa
<Giverny> já brinco com framework
<nervous_boy> amanhã dou uma passada por aqui
<Giverny> em mobile
<MarceloVaz> e poe demanda nervous_boy :D
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, não tá falando de mim que já deixei o window$ a mais de um ano! \o/
<Giverny> :D
<nervous_boy> espero encontra-los novamente
<Giverny> nervous_boy o MarceloVaz não sabe
<nervous_boy> twittem pra mim lá hein
<Giverny> o que é isso
<Alex-Musicman> OpenGL 4 veio pra disputar contra o directx
<nervous_boy> follow me twitter
<nervous_boy> vinny_fredss
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six nao de vc, mas 80% do que passa por aqui usa, isto é fato.
<nervous_boy> heehehe
<toter> quem diria... até uns 4 meses atrás ninguém aqui conversava sobre smartphones...
<nervous_boy> Giverny.. cuida do MarceloVaz.. não deixa ele se estressar, ok?
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, e não sinto nenhum falta apesar de passar certas dificuldades aqui, não abro mão dele por window$ nunca mais! ;)
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<toter> Android no brasil ainda é um fantasma
<Giverny> toter tá mais vendido que laptop tem que se falar
<Giverny> :)
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, fato pra vc quero ver provar né compadre...?! ;)
<Giverny> nervous_boy ok
<nervous_boy> real Giverny
<nervous_boy> até mais
<Alex-Musicman> smartphone é melhor de se manosear que celulares touch
<nervous_boy> abraço
<peregrinator_six> nervous_boy, bom dia
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six nao preciso provar, o pessoal escancara direto
<peregrinator_six> valeu!
<Giverny> nervous_boy boa sorte
<nervous_boy> bom dia senhores...!!!!
<nervous_boy> vlws
<nervous_boy> a vcs tbm
<toter> o importante é falar a respeito... ter um bom smartphone ainda é sonho
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, não sei de nada compadre! :P
<Giverny> toter muito
<Alex-Musicman> acho q tablets e iPads são coisas bem complicadas de se manosearem
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six uso debian no notebook, n troco por nada, no note, tenho todas as ferramentas q preciso usando ele
<MarceloVaz> como digo desde o começo, vai da necessidade, se me atende melhor
<Giverny> toter mas o SO preferido em mobile já é o androide
<Alex-Musicman> talvez seja util pra alguns programas de edições ou até mesmo jogos
<MarceloVaz> não interessa o que é
<toter> Giverny: qual é o smartphone mais barato rodando Android Froyo 2.2 para se adquirir no Brasil?
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, não esquenta ocmigo não rapaz, sou democratico e respeito o amor que vc tem no seu coração pela tia micro$oft! ;) Nem resentimentos! :D
<peregrinator_six> *comigo...
<Giverny> toter o mais barato creio que qualquer samsung
<Giverny> toter dos mais antigos
<toter> não é qualquer samsung que roda Froyo 2.2
<Giverny> toter não mesmo
<toter> um galaxy S por exemplo
<toter> 2 mil reais?
<Giverny> toter o galaxy s é melhor que o iphone 4
<Giverny> :T
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, que isso, o Galaxy S tá só mais de 2.000 pilas no brasil, baratão, quer que eu compre dois, um pra eu e outro pra ti...?! :P
<Giverny> peregrinator_six ehuahe
<Giverny> peregrinator_six deus te abençoe
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six ehioueheoui, nao dou bola, fora a comissão de venda deles nao ganho mais nada com isso
<Giverny> peregrinator_six põe na conta do Abreu
<tux> Giverny: nao concordo
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, compro até um pra o titio MarceloVaz \o/
 * peregrinator_six AUSHAUHSHUAHSHAUH
<Giverny> peregrinator_six ele vai querer largar o iphone 4 ?
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> linux senhores
<tux> O ideal seria colocar o android para rodar dentro do iphone
<tux> tem gente fazendo isso já
<Giverny> full suport do googlito
<peregrinator_six> o papo tá baum mas vou tomarmeu banho e dormir!
<MarceloVaz> tem q rodar tux
<Giverny> google não é canonical
<Giverny> ehehe
<MarceloVaz> mas não com hack
<Giverny> não é ubuntu
<toter> nossa.. quem tem condições de comprar um Galaxy S no brasil merece parabéns... putz... 2 mil reais é muita grana
<Giverny> é google
<Giverny> + linux
<toter> e o pior....
<Giverny> :D
<tux> Qual o sistema Linux que vcs utilizam no notebook?
<toter> é que já está defasado
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, desculpe qualquer coisa ai rapaz, mas não tenha minhas palavras como serias não, foi só incarnação, beleza mano...?!
<Giverny> peregrinator_six ce fez o cara chorar
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six to ligado
<Giverny> ehehe
<MarceloVaz> eiuheiuheuie
<MarceloVaz> Giverny no dia q eu me estressar com oq leio aqui
<MarceloVaz> morro louco
<Giverny> toter cara não é pelo sistema é pelo hardware + o sistema
<MarceloVaz> to fumando, tomando coca cola e dando risada disto tudo
<MarceloVaz> =)
<Giverny> toter sistema que permite expansão não usa jailbreaker porque não precisa
<Giverny> toter free for source
<tux> Alguém já compilou driver de vídeo open source em uma ati?
<Giverny> tux isso é mesmo necessário?
<Giverny> tux tem tanto tarball por ae
<Giverny> tux de drivers ati
<toter> Giverny: o galaxy s já está defasado, tecnicamente, pq. a tmobile usa já está com planos de lançar um galaxy S 4G. vai ser lançado dia 23 de fevereiro
<toter> Vibrant 4G é o nome
<peregrinator_six> MarceloVaz, se vc ganha seu pão de forma digna e honrada, pode ser com window$ ou Linux ou Mac ou só sua inteligencia, DEUS lhe abençoe e muito sucesso pra ti, torço pra que vc seja sempre um vencedor, bom dia a todos e até a proxima! Valeu senhores! \o/
<tux> Giverny: O driver open source por exemplo que vem no Ubuntu funciona perfeitamente.
<Giverny> toter já li a respeito mas por enquanto é o S no Brasil
<toter> 21 Mbits em 4G
<MarceloVaz> peregrinator_six flws, pra vc tbem
<tux> Giverny: Mas o que eu queria saber é se alguém compilou o driver open source e não simplesmente configurar o driver proprietário fglrx.
<Giverny> tux eu nunca compilei pode ser que alguém que use ati ai no canal possa ter feito
<Giverny> tux mas não deve ser dificil
<Giverny> :)
<MarceloVaz> tux poste o readme no pastebin e cola aqui
<tux> Eu procurei no oráculo por semanas e não consegui
<tux> Testei várias configurações com o driver radeon tb e nada feito
<tux> Talvez com o xserver-xorg-ati, mas não encontrei nada na internet nem um tutorial a respeito
<Alex-Musicman> http://nmap.org/images/matrix/trin_hack_f.jpg legal.. nmap no matrix ^^
<MarceloVaz> tux oq precisa ser feito vem junto ao tar, descompacta ai e posta o conteudo de auxilio
<tux> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/  <<< esse driver é o open source ati?
<MarceloVaz> parece que sim
<MarceloVaz> não tive boas experiencias usando o open
<Giverny> Alex-Musicman é a trinity que tá usando?
<MarceloVaz> nem com a ati nem com intel
<Alex-Musicman> Giverny: nem sei.. faz anos q não vejo matrix hehe
<Alex-Musicman> tux: o driver do repo não ta funfando bem?
<tux> MarceloVaz: O que eu não compreendo é o seguinte
<tux> Alex-Musicman: Está
<tux> Alex-Musicman: Eu queria compilar ele no slackware
<Alex-Musicman> ah tah.. entendi rrs
<tux> MarceloVaz: No ubuntu por exemplo se eu não me engano tem uma parada parece no kernel chama KMS que gerencia isso
<Alex-Musicman> tux
<tux> MarceloVaz: não tenho certeza mas li sobre isso, então quando vc instalar o ubuntu ele reconhece o driver já
<Alex-Musicman> apt-get source xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Alex-Musicman> vc pode pegar o source daí tb ;)
<tux> sim
<tux> por exemplo aqui eu vou dizer para vcs o que eu tenho habilitado um momento
<MarceloVaz> tux slack 13 ?
<MarceloVaz> não vem habilitado por padrão
<Giverny> ./configure && make && make install
<Giverny> é bonito
<Giverny> :D
<tux> Sim slack 13
<Alex-Musicman> uma vez eu tive q compilar o driver mach64 para minha antiga ATI Rage PCI de 8mb
<tux> na verdade existem coisas engraçadas rsrs
<tux> tipo o KDE não respeita o xorg
<tux> por exemplo no xorg a resolucao de video é 1024 x 768
<Alex-Musicman> mas como a vram era baixa, só conseguia resolução até 800x600 no driver dela
<Alex-Musicman> pra resolução mais alta, eu tive q usar o VESA
<Giverny> usei vesa um tempão no arch
<tux> quando eu inicio o xorg ele já coloca na resolução 1280 x800 que é a correta e utilizo o driver vesa
<Alex-Musicman> no windows ia mais que 800x600 pq o ambiente desktop do windows era em 2D.. já no Linux é 3D
<MarceloVaz> tux http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/slackware-13-1-and-radeon-graphics-829120/
<Alex-Musicman> essa aqui é bem sussa.. já que a vram é de 256mb =)
<Alex-Musicman> imagine como seria o compiz no VESA rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> se já é lerdo pra assistir videos.. quem dirá pra aceleração 3D
<Alex-Musicman> a Globo quer investir bem no mundo dos softwares livres
<Alex-Musicman> http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2010/09/aprenda-editar-audios-com-o-audacity.html
<tux> MarceloVaz: Marcelo muito obrigado pelo link, pode se que consiga por ali, irei tentar novamente
<MarceloVaz> blz
<tux> Qual distro linux que a galera utiliza em notebook?
<MarceloVaz> eu uso debian
<MarceloVaz> ecth - lenny
<MarceloVaz> só no upgrade
<MarceloVaz> =P
<tux> Usa somente o Debian?
<MarceloVaz> no note sim
<MarceloVaz> em servers ele e centos
<tux> Eu estava pensando em fazer um dual boot para conhecer melhor o slackware
<MarceloVaz> vale a pena
<MarceloVaz> eu curto slack
<tux> será que vale a pena ? ou seria melhor utilizar ele em uma máquina virtual?
<MarceloVaz> mas gera mais trabalho pra gerenciar
<tux> o que vc utilizaria marcelo o Dual boot ou virtual box
<tux> ?
<MarceloVaz> não sou muito fã de dualboot
<MarceloVaz> n tem outra maquina pra cobaia?
<Giverny> tux arch linux
<MarceloVaz> saudades do slack 7
<MarceloVaz> muito firewall levantei por ai usando ele
<MarceloVaz> vo indo nessa, t+ pros que ficam
<Giverny> MarceloVaz flw vai desculpando
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> tux_ mete archlinux
<Giverny> ae
<Giverny> vou nessa
<Giverny> flw
<tux_> flw
<bino> Bom dia.
<ffr76> bom dia
<nsbarros> bom dia pessoal...eu criei um domínio virtual no apache2, mas não consigo acessá-lo pelo nome ex: meusite.local , só consigo de colocar o ip 127.0.0.1....alguém tem alguma ideia ?
<rodr1go> nsbarros, para isso voce precisa configurar o host local da sua maquina
<Damian> bom dia. No AMSN não consigo iniciar uma conversa com webcam, ela está sendo reconhecida, mas não estabelece conexão.
<rodr1go> resolver para o localhost
<Damian> estou com uma placa de monitoramento que não tem drive para Linux. Entrei em contato com o suporte e me disseram que só funcioa no windows. E agora, tem como configurar a placa sem os drivers ou terei de tiral o Linux e deixar no Rwindows?
<marmadeoli> uso o ubuntu e windows na mesma máquina. Acessar arquivos do windows quando o ubuntu está rodando é moleza. O inverso não é o mesmo. Hé alguma forma para isso?
<Damian> <marmadeoli> veja o seguinte artigo que pode ser útil. http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/vivaolinux/acessar-particoes-ext4-pelo-windows
<Ubunteiro> pessoal..amo o ubuntu..rsrs
<Ubunteiro> mas preciso de uma ajuda muito trágica
<Ubunteiro> coloquei o windows 7 no virtual box da sun dentro do ubuntu 10.04....adicionei instalei adicionais para convidados....ele até reconhece minha pen drive, meu hd externo....mas nao aparece no "meu computador" dentro do windows 7 pq?
<Ubunteiro> se alguem puder me ajudar serei eternamente grato
<rogerio> bom dia, alguém sabe se é possivel rodar dois conky exemplo um central e outra lateral?
<Ubunteiro> alguem?
<Damian> estou com uma placa de monitoramento que não temdrive para Linux. Entrei em contato com o suporte e me disseram que sófuncioa no windows. E agora, tem como configurar a placa sem os drivers ou terei de tirar o Linux e deixar no Rwindows?
<taranto> bom dia
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Boa tarde
<liberie> tarde
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Ubunteiro sua pergunta ja foi respondida?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> alt+f2 > gksu virtualbox > refaz o processo de adicionamento de uma vm mostre o disco ja feito e pronto
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ;)
<Pskol> OdidrepodnumbuS, iae
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Pskol: vamos no outro cahnnel, se nao ja viu
<Pskol> opa blzinha
<OdidrepodnumbuS> canal***
<Pskol> anda falando muito ingles ein
<Pskol> kkk
<Ubunteiro_> odidrepodnumbus tá ai?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> sim
<Ubunteiro_> te mandei mp
<OdidrepodnumbuS> nao recebo msgs privadas desta rede
<Ubunteiro_> ah...desculpe
<Ubunteiro_> meu problema sao 2 na verdade
<Ubunteiro_> srs
<OdidrepodnumbuS> diga um apos o outro
<OdidrepodnumbuS> daki 4 minutos vou almoçar e volto so anoite
<Ubunteiro_> tenho instalado o win 7 no virtual box da sun ja com adiçao do convidado e com os usb ativos
<Ubunteiro_> mas eles nao aparecem no "meu computador"
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ele instalou o drive no win7
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> logowin+pause brak
<Ubunteiro_> sim
<OdidrepodnumbuS> *break
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mmm
<Ubunteiro_> na verdade nao
<OdidrepodnumbuS> abre o gerenciador de disco e ve se esta la
<Ubunteiro_> estao com exclamação
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ...
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ja sabe o que fazer ne?
<Ubunteiro_> nao
<OdidrepodnumbuS> remove e mande instalar novamente
<OdidrepodnumbuS> verifique se esta rodando como sudo
<OdidrepodnumbuS> nao importa se esta no mesmo grupo 'sudo virtualbox'
<Ubunteiro_> como vejo isso?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> desligue a vm
<OdidrepodnumbuS> e manda instalar os drives
<OdidrepodnumbuS> gksu***
<Ubunteiro_> ok
<Ubunteiro_> valeu
<Ubunteiro_> vou tentar
<Ubunteiro_> depois a noite te dou resultados se estiver por ai
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ate a noite, fui-me ;; exit 0
<marmadeoli> Estou com alguns travamentos na máquina. Alguém sabe dizer se isso está relacionado ao kernel 2.6.32-29-generic? O travamento se dá em alguns programas como o Evolution. Ele não fecha a sua janela ao clicar no X
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: icmp echo request
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, Boa tarde.
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, tava fora do pc..
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: respondendo sua pergunta, sim
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, então tá confirmado...?! :)
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: funciona tanto como live quanto como install, quase como o ubuntu mesmo
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, muito obrigado pqatsi!
<pqatsi> disponha
<pqatsi> quer o link da iso que baixei?
<pqatsi> btw
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, pvt
<ffr76> qual comando no terminal para finalizar um programa aberto?
<Damian> pqatsi, olá no outro dia me pediu para te passar dois links para ver o problema de uma placa de monitoramento que não tem drive no Linux.
<pqatsi> Damian: manda bala
<Vanildo_Souto> killall -9 <nome do programa>
<Damian> mas o provedor naquele dia trocou o servidor e fiquei sem conseguir acessar o IRC.
<Vanildo_Souto> desculpa tem que ter privilégios -> sudo
<pqatsi> Damian: acontece
<Damian> os links: http://pastebin.com/25kzKSpd
<Damian> http://pastebin.com/6hLhkszk
<ffr76> obrigado Valnildo_Souto
<Vanildo_Souto> ffr76: blz
<Vanildo_Souto> alguem já conseguiu fazer ligação ssh com ubuntu desktop e ubuntu server no virtualbox?
<pqatsi> Damian: guentar
<pqatsi> 01:04.0 Multimedia video controller: Techwell Inc. Device 6804 (rev 10)
<pqatsi> 01:04.1 Multimedia controller: Techwell Inc. Device 6805 (rev 10)
<pqatsi> hmmm
<pqatsi> oia so
<pqatsi> procurar essas bixinhas agora
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ayrton, olá, aquele script/plugin paste.py não está mais disponível?
<Damian> Bom o modelo dela é fct 0604 marca Fercatronic
<Damian> pqatsi, é muito complicado?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Vanildo_Souto, eu ligo a máquina virtual à máquina hospedeira, você quer ligar duas máquinas virtuais?
<pqatsi> Damian: calmae
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, :)
<Damian> porque aqui é hora do almoço posso voltar depois e na máquina que está com o problema
<Nilodanx52> gente qual é o comando que se da no terminal pra reconfigurar o virtual box 4.0 pois eu atualizei o kernel na unha
<rafaelsoaresbr> Nilodanx52, você instalou o pacote virtualbox-ose-dkms?
<Nilodanx52> rpz- não sei
<Nilodanx52> ele ja tava instalado
<Nilodanx52> porem como atualiz-ei o kernel sei que precisa ser atualiz-ad-o agora
<rafaelsoaresbr> tenta reintalar o pacote, ele mantém informações sobre mudanças de kernel e deve consertar automaticamente
<Nilodanx52> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr> Nilodanx52, se não funcionar então: "sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential" e: "sudo m-a a-i virtualbox-ose-source"
<flawin> Boa Tarde!
<flawin> Pessoal, instalei o Ubuntu 11.4 via Virtual Box..
<flawin> Mas o mesmo ainda está usando o Gnome..
<flawin> Porque?
<flawin> Gente, como faço pra mudar pra o Unity?
<flawin> Amigos, como ativo o Unity?
<marmadeoli> Estou encontrando problemas com o evolution. Há vezes qe ele não baixa as mensagens. Indica que tem X mensagens para ser baixada mas não as consegue baixar. A internet está funcionando corretamente.
<flawin> Gente..
<flawin> alguém pode me ajudar?
<flawin> Estou com o alpha 2 aqui...
<flawin> Mas não consigo ativar o Unity
<pedro> ola..
<pedro> sou iniciante no ubuntu, nao consigo instalar nada..
<pedro> alguem  me ajuda??
<barna_> pedro, Bem Vindo!
<barna_> pedro, o q vc quer instalar?
<pedro> brigado..
<pedro> o wine 1.13
<pedro> 1.3
<barna_> pedro, como q vc ta tentando instalar ele?
<pedro> baixei  ele descompacta mas nao tem arquivo de instalacao
<barna_> pedro, ok! vou tentar te explicar como q funciona isso no linux! é muito diferente do windows!
<barna_> pedro, assim, no win vc baixa o programa e clica 2x no arquivo de instalação (.exe normalmente) correto?
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, se você está no natty, já tem o unity do lado direito
<pedro> nao.
<Andre_Gondim> pedro, Aplicativos --> Central de Programas do Ubuntu e no campo de pesquisa bote wine e instale
<pedro> sim instalei o wine que  vem no central de programas..
<pedro> mas eh uma versao antiga...
<Andre_Gondim> pedro, qual a diferença real pra ti entre os wine?
<pedro> na verdade to tentando instalar o age of empires 3 , e li que deve ser com o wine 1.3
<Andre_Gondim> hmmmmmmm agora entendi, pedro já procurastes o ppa?
<pedro> nao..
<Andre_Gondim> pedro, ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<pedro> onde eu digito isso?
<Andre_Gondim> pedro, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Andre_Gondim> pedro, no terminal, Aplicativos --> Acessórios --> Terminal
<pedro>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<pedro> foi mal.
<pedro> ultimamente nao encontrado chaves confiaveis..
<flawin> Andre_Gondim, Infelizmente nao tem..
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<flawin> Andre_Gondim, Instalei numa VM..
<Andre_Gondim> deixa eu ver aqui, só um momento
<pedro> ta.
<Nilodanx52> no meu caso eu tive q colocar o seven pra pod-er rod-ar ragarok....
<Nilodanx52> pois não ach-ei nad-a pro linux
<Nilodanx52> fodaaa
<Ulisses> a pagina do wine diz que ragnarok é gold
<flawin> Andre_Gondim, Cara, o Unity não está ativado.
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, e o que tem do lado direito?
<Andre_Gondim> ]
<flawin> Andre_Gondim, nada..
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, ponha o mouse do lado direito deve aparecer
<flawin> No painel superior tem o logo do Ubuntu e quando clico nele, ele abre o menu..
<Andre_Gondim> pedro, depois é só instalar a versão desejada, sudo apt-get install wine1.3 -y
<Ulisses> ta assim o natty na minha vm tb
<Andre_Gondim> flawin, estou na partição do maverick, já já eu mudo para o natty
<flawin> Andre_Gondim, Estou usando VirtualBox 4.0
<flawin> E a tela não está total..
<flawin> Como faço pra expandir a tela?
<Ulisses> no vbox 4 parece que funciona o unity
<Spiga> para expandir a tela vc tem que instalar o pacote de arquivos do vbox que tem la onde emula o drive de CD.
<pedro> andre , disse que eh impossivel encontrar o pacote wine
<flawin> Spiga, Sim, mais não tem essa opção aqui no VB 4..
<Andre_Gondim> pedro, desculpe, tente atualizar o cache antes, com o comando sudo apt-get update
<flawin> Antes eu conseguia no VB 3
<Spiga> eu acho que tem
<pedro>  sudo apt-get update
<Spiga> hum... eu nao fiz o texte nno VB4
<Spiga> preciso baixar ele
<flawin> Spiga, Consegui!
<flawin> Só praciso saber qual o arquivo..
<Spiga> tem um auto run ai nao
<Spiga> install.sh?
<Spiga> ou autorun.sh
<pedro> agora acho que esta indo...
<Andre_Gondim> pedro, agora vai, olha eu instalei wine-1.3.13
<flawin> Spiga, Devo executar em normal ou em terminal?
<flawin> Está pedindo acesso privilegiado.
<pedro> é andre acho que agora esta indo..
<Spiga> terminaop
<Spiga> sudo arquivo.sh
<dredlog> oi malta esta ai alguem que me possa ajudar??
<Andre_Gondim> !perguntar dredlog
<ubottu-br> Andre_Gondim: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Andre_Gondim> !pergunte dredlog
<ubottu-br> Andre_Gondim: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Andre_Gondim> ¬¬
<barna_> Andre_Gondim, tem como saber os comandos q o bot responte? os !....
<Andre_Gondim> barna_, tem, só não lembro qual é
<Andre_Gondim> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<rafaelsoaresbr> barna_, http://boo.ubuntu-br-am.org/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu-br&search=&order=added%20ASC&page=0
<barna_> rafaelsoaresbr, Andre_Gondim, Valew!
<Andre_Gondim> valeu rafaelsoaresbr
<rafaelsoaresbr> :)
<Andre_Gondim> !perguntar | Andre_Gondim
<ubottu-br> Andre_Gondim, por favor veja minha mensagem privada
<Andre_Gondim> !perguntar  Andre_Gondim
<ubottu-br> Andre_Gondim: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<chamuscas> olá
<pedro> Desculpa mas tenho outra duvida,.. baixei um google earth . bin ..como faço para instala-lo??
<rafaelsoaresbr> Andre_Gondim, você sabe onde posso baixar o plugin paste.py do Ayrton?
<Andre_Gondim> rafaelsoaresbr, não =/
<barna_> pedro, coloca o repositorio do google e instale pela central de programas!
<pedro> oqu é repositorio?
<reginaldo172> opa galera
<reginaldo172> boa tarde
<Giverny> pedro local de armazenamento de pacotes de um software
<rafaelsoaresbr> barna_, o google earth está no repositório parter (10.04)
<rafaelsoaresbr> partnet*
<barna_> hummm!
<barna_> pedro, é só entrar na central de programas e instalar ele!
<barna_> rafaelsoaresbr, valew d novo!
<reginaldo172> opa galera boa tarde sou novato aqui no canal primeiro dia
<barna_> reginaldo172, Bem Vindo!
<reginaldo172> obrigado
<kleber> ola galera ... alguem sabe configurar DNS no ubuntu 9.10
<rafaelsoaresbr> pedro, Vai em Sistema -> Administração -> Canais de Software
<kleber> meu pc naum conecta na internet pq ta sem DNS setado
<kleber> preciso Setar DNs nele pelo Terminal
<marmadeoli> barna_: conseguiste a questão da cam cara?
<barna_> rafaelsoaresbr, aki no meu lucid o googleearth esta no packages.medibuntu.org non-free
<rafaelsoaresbr> pedro, na aba Outro Software marca o repositório partner
<barna_> marmadeoli, consegui não kra! só na unha mesmo! e vc conseguiu?
<marmadeoli> nada cara
<rafaelsoaresbr> barna_, também, você também usa o partner?
<reginaldo172> obrigado ei sou novato no ubuntu tb queria uma lista dos comandos
<reginaldo172> se alguem puder me ajudar
<marmadeoli> a cam abre no cheese, mas não é reconhecida por nenhum outro programa (tipo skype)
<barna_> reginaldo172, Livro de comando do Linux!
<barna_> http://tales.linuxhard.org/blog/livro-manual-de-sobrevivencia/
<reginaldo172> [barna_]: vlw
<pedro> rafaelsoaresbr , nao tem canais de software no meu ubuntu, é o 10.10 maverick
<barna_> rafaelsoaresbr, sim!
<kleber> ALguem ai sabe onde muda o DNS no UBUNTU SERVER??
<rafaelsoaresbr> barna_, você usa o 10.10, tem a opção Canais de Software no Menu Sistema -> Administração? eu uso 0 10.04
<kleber> meu Ubuntu não tem o arquivo /etc/resolv.conf
<barna_> rafaelsoaresbr, eu uso o 10.04 tb!
<rafaelsoaresbr> kleber, Edita o arquivo /etc/resolv.conf
<kleber> naum tem esse arquivo
<rafaelsoaresbr> barna_, valeu
<kleber> to usando Ubuntu 9.10
<kleber> rafaelsoaresbr, não tem o arquivo /etc/resolv.conf
<rafaelsoaresbr> kleber, isso é no mínimo estranho. mas você pode criar um: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<rafaelsoaresbr> kleber, e adicionar as linhas: "nameserver 208.67.222.222" e "nameserver 208.67.220.220"
<Ubunteiro> fala galeraaaa
<Ubunteiro> blzinha com todoss...?? inclusive os bots??
<Ubunteiro> o que é melhor ??? virtual box ou vwware ??
<rafaelsoaresbr> pedro, instala o arquivo que você baixou mesmo, abre o terminal e navegue até o diretório onde está o arquivo e digite sudo ./<nome_do_intalador>.bin
<Ubunteiro> kkkk
<Ubunteiro> pedrooo me dá meu chippppppp
<Ubunteiro> brincadeira....rsrs
<omelete> O.O
<kleber> ola alguem pode me ajudar meu ubuntu não tem o arquivo RESOLV.CONF
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, como não tem?
<Spiga> como nao tem?
<Spiga> ta doido.
<kleber> naum tendo
<Spiga> cria intao
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, você apagou?
<kleber> eu instalei um servidor OFF-LINE
<Spiga> sudo pico /etc/resolv.conf
<kleber> ai conectei o cabo depois de instalar e ele naum conecta na net
<Spiga> coloca nameserver 8.8.8.8 e na outra linha nameserver 8.8.4.4 e depois salva
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, esse arquivo é do linux, não importa estar conectado ou não
<kleber> ai tentei axar o arquivo resolv para arrumar o dns mais naum tem
<Spiga> se nao tem cria simples
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, ele está em /etc/resolv.conf
<kleber> to usandoUBUNTU 9.10 Server
<kleber> então eu dei ls no etc e o arquivo naum ta la
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, dá um ls -l | grep resolv.conf
<kleber> ja fis isso tbm andre
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, dá um ls -l  /etc | grep resolv.conf
<kleber> dexa eu explica oq fiz
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, eu estou dentro do meu server e tem, explica aí
<rafaelsoaresbr> kleber, a interface de rede está funcionando? ifconfig e veja isso aí
<kleber> eu na instalação que pede para "Configuração autumatica de Rede" coloquei Não
<kleber> pq para mim estudar preferi configurar manualmente
<Spiga> kleber: mesmo que seu linux nao tenha e so criar, o linux vai buscar os DNS nesse arquivo
<rafaelsoaresbr> kleber, se estiver é só criar o arquivo resolv.conf
<kleber> fmz vou la criar
<kleber> como é a estrutura desse arquivo
<kleber> eu criei e coloquei os Open DNS
<Spiga> digita so isso "sudo pico /etc/resolv.conf"
<kleber> mesmo assim não pinda Externo
<Spiga> depois la dentro
<Spiga> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<pedro> rafaelsoaresbr, como navego ate o diretorio downloads.
<Spiga> na outra linha nameserver 8.8.4.4
<kleber> pq  esse IP
<Spiga> blz confere se a sua placa de rede ta UP tb
<kleber> naum posso coloca 208.67.220.220
<Spiga> ifconfig
<Spiga> pode
<Spiga> tanto faz
<Ubunteiro> pdro, vai em locais  pessoal e tem la downloads
<Spiga> desde que coloque nameserver <DNS>
<Ubunteiro> achou a pasta downloads?
<Giverny> http://bit.ly/fgxbBa
<Spiga> eae kleber deu certo?
<oicram> salve galera
<oicram> alguem podeira me da essa dica
<oicram> preciso de uma dica de software tipo fireworks
<kleber> Spiga, reiniciei o servidor sem querer
<kleber> HAUhUHAu
<Spiga> huaua
<Spiga> lol
<Spiga> mas deu certo?
<pedro> galera nao consegui dessa vez, depois eu tento mais,. brigado e abs
<oicram> <Spiga>fala ai
<Spiga> fireworks ... hum..
<omelete> oicram,  parecido com ele nunca vi pra linux
<Spiga> baixa o wine e emula ele
<oicram> pode ate ser
<oicram> eu queria um para criar a aprte grafica do site
<Spiga> pois e melhor... que ficar quebrando a cabeça...
<Spiga> tentando achar 1
<oicram> ja me falaram no inkscape
<oicram> alguem aqui desenvolver sites
<Spiga> inkscape e igual coreldraw
<Spiga> eu mexo com sites... infelizmente ou vc usa o fireworks ou photoshop ou compra um apple e seja feliz com MAC OSX e usa PS Fire... nele
<Spiga> linux  para arte grafica ainda e muito novo.
<Spiga> infelizmente o photoshop e o melhor programa para desenvolvimento ..
<Spiga> simples facil e funcional.
<kleber> como que reinicio a rede
<Spiga> ifconfig <rede> down
<Spiga> eth0, eth1
<kleber> service network restart
<Spiga> tem que ver qual ta la
<Spiga> depois so dar um ifconfig <rede> up
<kleber> naum deu certo
<kleber> criei o arquivo coloquei o Open DNS
<Spiga> digita ai no terminal ... ifconfig
<oicram> vou ter que criar o layout do site no windows mesmo
<Spiga> deve estar lhe retornando
<Spiga> alguma placa de rede certo?
<kleber> ele mostra etho ip maskara etc
<Spiga> eth0 lo eth1....
<kleber> eth0
<Spiga> sua rede tem alguma restrinção de proxy firewall
<Spiga> essas coisas
<kleber> eu coloquei o ip da ETH0 no arquivo /etc/network/interface
<kleber> eu apaguei um treco que tinha la de lo
<kleber> lo ou ol
<kleber> sei la
<kleber> ai configurei a etho la
<Spiga> so um momento
<Spiga> pegar um cafe
<kleber> ja tomei quase uma garrafa de café e não concegui colocar um Simples servidor na net HAUhUAHA
<Spiga> calma
<kleber> eu tento ping o ip do dns ele fala Netword Unreable
<kleber> Reachable
<kleber> unreachable
<damian> pqatsi, voltei já conseguiu alguma coisa para o meu problema?
<kleber> segundo meu ingles GG = GG é ingles da google ...
<Spiga> route add default netmask <mascara> gw <maquina que vc conhece e que ela conheca a de destino>
<kleber> fala que esta inacessivel
<kleber> Gw ta o ip do Roteador
<Spiga> sim
<kleber> eu tenho que digital  #sudo route add default netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1
<kleber> isso ?
<Spiga> pera
<Spiga> esse aki e mais simples
<Spiga> route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
<Spiga> tenta esse.
<kleber> PINGOOOO
<kleber> UHullll
<Spiga> huahhaa
<Spiga> era a route
<kleber> configurei a rede de um Servidor na mão
<kleber> Ubuntu server  memorized : 1%
<Spiga> huauhauha
<Spiga> para levantar uma rede na mao e facil
<Spiga> o chato e configurar squid e iptables
<Spiga> isso sim vc vai penar
<kleber> é que o pessoal da empresa é tudo adepto ou menos trabalho sabre como é profissional MS
<Spiga> isso se o squid + AD do windowsw
<Ubunteiro> dificil é fazer sexo na rede de roupa...kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kleber> kkkkkk
<oicram> <Spiga>Qual editor vc recomenda para quem ta estudando xhtml e css
<Spiga> dificil e comer Ass de estatua
<kleber> Spiga, iptables pra mim ta indo de boa ... sei Usar FWBUILDER e criar regras não
<kleber> em casa Uso um Pentium 3 de Roteador
<Spiga> oicram: olha editor que sampre uso e o dreamweaver
<Ubunteiro> oicram...tem um perfeito que é o notepad ++ portable
<Ubunteiro> dreamweaver ja era....
<Ubunteiro> meio ultrapassado
<Spiga> ainda gosto dele tem muita coisa util para mim.
<Spiga> pois mexo muito com CSS
<kleber> eu uso gedit
<Ubunteiro> pega o notepad ++ que vc vai gostar
<kleber> crio Css php tudo no gedit
<Ubunteiro> aceita muitas linguagens...
<Spiga> e o meu tem todos os script pronto e salvos
<Ubunteiro> e vc faz tudo na mao...aprende rapidinho
<oicram> usava notepad++ no windows
<oicram> vou baixa a versao para linux
<Ubunteiro> mas tem pra linux tb
<Ubunteiro> na minha opiniao o melhor
<Ubunteiro> e uso o filezila para upar meus arquivos para meu site
<marmadeoli> alguém aqui usa o Eric para python?
<oicram> eu to estudando python uso muito o idle mesmo
<Ubunteiro> tenho um livro de html, xhtml e css ...muito bom...se quiser oicram
<oicram> fala ai
<Ubunteiro> paguei 70 no livro.....vendo por 40...rsrs......
<Ubunteiro> brincadeira...kkkk
<Spiga> huahua
<Spiga> baixo na net por 10
<oicram> qual o nome do livro
<oicram> Ubunteiro: tem ele em pdf
<Ubunteiro_> Use a Cabeça! (Head First) HTML com CSS e XHTML
<oicram> Ubunteiro_: qual o nome do livro
<Ubunteiro_> Use a Cabeça! (Head First) HTML com CSS e XHTML
<Ubunteiro_> esse é o nome do livro
<Ubunteiro_> "Use a Cabeça! (Head First) HTML com CSS e XHTML"
<Ubunteiro_> opa
<oicram> Ubunteiro_: pt-br ou ing
<Ubunteiro_> pt-br
<Ubunteiro_> comprei na saraiva
<oicram> a ta
<oicram> tenho ele em pdf ing
<Ubunteiro_> legal
<Ubunteiro_> é bom, mas achei que quando comecei a pegar o jeito ele ficou meio simples
<oicram> me enrolo as vezes no css mas depois que descobri o mxmaster e vab melhorei bastante
<oicram> o meu problemas e que to sem criatividade para criar sites no momento
<oicram> eu do dando uma de autoditada nessa coisa de web ja li bastante coisa dele
<Ubunteiro_> eu tenho um site que faz um tempo que nao uso
<Ubunteiro_> na verdade comecei a usar e parei
<Ubunteiro_> comecei a fazer
<oicram> fala ai
<oicram> eo tocm um projeto a um tempo de criar um site sobre historia, mas historia da informatica
<oicram> vai ser massa
<Ubunteiro_> entendi
<oicram> o que tu acha de um site desse tipo
<Ubunteiro_> em que tomar cuidado para nao ficar maçante
<kleber> ola
<kleber> como eu atualizo verção de servidor
<kleber> da 9.10 quero a 10.10
<kleber> ja dei sudo apt-get update
<kleber> naum deu
<kleber> ja dei sudo apt-get upgrade naum deu
<oicram> como assim
<kleber> tipo instalei o Ubuntu 9.10 Server
<kleber> quero atualiza-lo para o 10.10
<oicram> tipo contado as historia de cada tecnologia que usamos
<Ubunteiro_> entendi
<Ubunteiro_> te mandei uma mensagem privada......olha la meu site
<kleber> ae galera ja instalei todas as atualizações do ubuntu
<kleber> mais agora como mudo a verção ?
<kleber> versão
<kleber> ^
<kleber> ainda ta 9.10
<kleber> no google
<kleber> eu só axo como atulizar em ambiente grafico
<kleber> preciso saber como atualiza em mod TXT
<Spiga> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Giverny> kleber dá um apt-get e dá enter no seu terminal
<Giverny> kleber ele vai te ensinar como fazer tudo
<Giverny> com apt-get
<Giverny> :D
<kleber> ja deu
<kleber> :D
<kleber> ta atualizando aki
<kleber> vlw Spinga
<Spiga> lol
<kleber> vo monta um blog com tudo esse comandos basicos dos basicos
<kleber> para leigos como eu ^^
<kleber> ai quem sabe até minha avó não começa a usar linux
<kleber> HAUhUHAuhA
<kleber> Spinga naum deu certo não
<Spiga> deu nao ?
<kleber> Spiga, dei o comando que vc falo mais ele continua 9.10
<Spiga> certo
<Spiga> so um momento
<kleber> ele baxo ums pacotes mas ta 9.10 ainda
<damian> pqatsi você está aí?
<Spiga> vc adicionou os pacotes
<Spiga> o repositorio
<kleber> não
<kleber> tem que add ?
<Spiga> sim .
<kleber> não é só da um comandoele ja atualiza?
<kleber> :(
<Spiga> nao .
<Spiga> tem que instalar o repositorio
<kleber> onde eu encontro o repositorio?
<kleber> no forum do ubuntu?
<Spiga> la tem
<Spiga> mas to vendo
<Spiga> se acho um site para nvc
<kleber> ok
<Spiga> digita ai
<Spiga> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<Spiga> depois sudo do-release-upgrade
<Spiga> qualquer coisa visita ai
<Spiga> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrade
<Spiga> e da uma olahda
<pqatsi> damian: to e n to
<pqatsi> :p
<damian> Hummm. Então está ocupado.
<kleber> fmz
<damian> vou aguardar
<victor_> Ola pessoal, meu ubuntu naum inicia interface grafica após instalação da placa ati
<cerqueira> bt algum pod me ajudar com problemas no sist linux ubuntu?
<cerqueira> cerqueira.. como proceder pra achar de novo barra de minimizar, maximinizar e fechar
<cerqueira> bt
<DistroGentoo> www.citbr.com.br tire por la sua certificação linux
<Giverny> DistroGentoo só no rio né?
<DistroGentoo> Giverny: isso
<DistroGentoo> mais tem em sampa
<DistroGentoo> e outros locais
<DistroGentoo> Giverny: quer saber todos os locais ai vai
<DistroGentoo> 19/02/2011    Brasília, DF    Aplicação de provas    LATP: Training
<DistroGentoo> Contato
<DistroGentoo> (61) 3223-3000
<DistroGentoo>  
<DistroGentoo> 20/03/2011    São Paulo, SP    Aplicação de provas LPIC-1, LPIC-2 e LPIC-3    LATP: Savant
<DistroGentoo> Contato
<DistroGentoo> (11) 2925-8724
<DistroGentoo> a tem mais datas no Rio mesmo disponivel
<DistroGentoo> que maravilha
<DistroGentoo> No Rio de Janeiro ainda tera mais 5 datas
<DistroGentoo> show de bola
<DistroGentoo> Arkanzo: vc é funcionario publico
<DistroGentoo> Arkanzo: trabalha no serpro
<Arkanzo> DistroGentoo - Ainda não.
<DistroGentoo> Arkanzo: ah tranquilo foi mal ai
<Arkanzo> DistroGentoo que nada é nóis!
<damian> pqatsi, tenho de sair. Amanhã a tarde falo com você
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Boa noite [Voltei]
<DistroGentoo> boa noite
<kleber> alguem sabe se toda vez que reinicio sou obrigado a criar um roteamento???
<kleber> como eu arrumo a resolução do ubuntu Server ?
<kleber> alguem ai tem alguma ideia?
<Andre_Gondim> kleber, roteamento como assim?
<kleber> nada axei no google
<kleber> mais agora to com outro problema
<kleber> meu Servidor ta com a Imagem FOra de pagrao
<kleber> as letras tao pequenas
<kleber> onde eu mudo a Resolução de 1900X 800 para 1024 X 800
<omelete> xrandr -s 1024x800
<omelete> 1024x768
<kleber> eu tenho que editar o grub né?
<kleber> como eu muda a resolução do ubuntu Server 10.04
<kleber> altero o Grub?
<kleber> /etc/default/grub?
<omelete> é
<omelete> vga=numero.q.ñ.lembro
<kleber> :D
<kleber> que droga
<kleber> mudei o grub vamo ver oq da
<kleber> ou da certo ou não da mais imagem
<kleber> set gfxmode=1024x768
<kleber> vamo oq como ele reage eu reiniciei
<kleber> não mudo nada
<kleber> Se Alguem ai souber mudar a resolução do Ubuntu Server me chama ai
<DistroGentoo> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/GRUB/Resolucao-Ubuntu-server
<DistroGentoo> http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=video&cd=1&ved=0CDMQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DU2cT4PqGPjM&rct=j&q=mudando%20a%20resolu%C3%A7%C3%A3o%20do%20ubuntu%20server&ei=7V1UTdPlMMGp8Aa8yZHcCA&usg=AFQjCNF3unDUx2ebX4z3xDnN6NE-ihv5rw&cad=rja
<DistroGentoo> Tenta:
<DistroGentoo> - Faz logoff
<DistroGentoo> - CTRL-ALT-F1, para ir pro modo texto;
<DistroGentoo> - Faz o login;
<DistroGentoo> - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DistroGentoo> - Depois, pra voltar: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<DistroGentoo> - Boa sorte
<DistroGentoo> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=71826.0
<mariajoana> boa noite
<Gooogle> boa noite mariajoana
<mariajoana> to com um problema em compartilhar minha conexão adsl via Iptables. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<kleber> DistroGentoo,  oo eu to usando server
<DistroGentoo> então
<kleber> DistroGentoo, naum tem Xorg ... para alterar tem que ser no /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DistroGentoo> olha ai ohhhh  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=71826.0
<kleber> esse topico mesmo que estou lendo
<kleber> hehehehe
<DistroGentoo> Parabéns
<DistroGentoo> certificação é no CITbr
<DistroGentoo> www.citbr.com.br
<kleber> DistroGentoo, mais eu altero o /boot/grub/grub.conf ou o /etc/default/grub???
<DistroGentoo> kleber: /boot/grub/grub.con
<DistroGentoo> kleber: /boot/grub/grub.conf
<rafaelstanley> tem algum msn que funcione webcam no ubuntu/debian?
<rafaelstanley> o.O
<kleber> n
<kleber> que eu saiba
<kleber> ja tentei de tudo tbm
<kleber> web cam não funfa :/
<DistroGentoo> pow o AMsn funciona sim
<rafaelstanley> funciona nada
<kleber> Não mais depois da atualização
<rafaelstanley> pqp toma no cu viu
<rafaelstanley> kleber, tem algum site
<rafaelstanley> sei lá que role webcam
<DistroGentoo> Eu uso Gentoo e nessa porra aqui funciona sim caralho
<DistroGentoo> a webcam
<rafaelstanley> sim
<rafaelstanley> no linux funciona
<rafaelstanley> mas no msn essa merda
<rafaelstanley> nao funciona
<rafaelstanley> tnc ms do CARALHO
<kleber> DistroGentoo, no seu AMSN vc abre webcam para os contatos?
<DistroGentoo> sim claro
<kleber> vc entro hj ?
<DistroGentoo> vamos por parte
<kleber> pq depois que saiu a versão nova do MSN ele não abre mais a Cam
<DistroGentoo> eu vejo a web da pessoa e clico na cam do contato abre
<kleber> sim
<kleber> mais a SUA CAM
<kleber> vc abre sua cam pra pessoa?
<DistroGentoo> agora o msn 2011 da micromerda do caralho isso é uma lenha
<kleber> ver a cam da pessoa da mesmo
<DistroGentoo> minha máquina não é dual boot
<rafaelstanley> eu qro fazer um streeper entendeu DistroGentoo ?
<rafaelstanley> A1U9HU
<DistroGentoo> e single boot
<kleber> segundo oq pesquisei é que o Protocolo que o MSN esta usando o AMSN não concegue utilizar para abri cam
<rafaelstanley> nao po, tipo para eu ligar minha cam nao tem como
<DistroGentoo> ta de sacanagem
<rafaelstanley> to trampando aq e minha mina ta alugando pra eu ligar a cam, vou ter q ir pro windows
<rafaelstanley> tnc
<rafaelstanley> isso q fode
<kleber> rafaelstanley, olha sem comentarios depois dessa vou tomar um café
<rafaelstanley> UAH1H9UA1
<kleber> rafaelstanley, vc vem num chat técnico para dizer que quer fazer streep na cam para uma mina
<rafaelstanley> kleber, mermao
<rafaelstanley> le direito
<DistroGentoo> ta de sacanagem
<rafaelstanley> nao tem senso de humor nao?
<kleber> HAuHAUHAUhA
<DistroGentoo> é muita viadagem
<DistroGentoo> kkk
<rafaelstanley> seus putos!
<rafaelstanley> kkk
<kleber> Imagine vai pra faculdade no outro dia ta la o video no telão
<rafaelstanley> porra
<rafaelstanley> as minas iam pirar
<kleber> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kleber> ja volto
<tu> kleber nã vai
<DistroGentoo> vou tomar um banho depois de tanta sacanagem
<DistroGentoo> rsrsrsrs
<rafaelstanley> U9HA1HU9HU9
<rafaelstanley> falo seus putos terei
<rafaelstanley> q ir pro windows fazer
<rafaelstanley> meu streep
<rafaelstanley> ;*
<kleber> oq vira mais fazer um nome para um blog ou colocar meu nome mesmo?
<kleber> o proprio nome fica estranho né
<kleber> sem chance não da pra muda a resolução do ubuntu server
<kleber> meu as letra sempre ficam piquenas
<omelete> kleber,  tentou o q eu falei?
<kleber> oq
<omelete> editar o grub e colocar vga=
<omelete> tem q psquisar pra ver qual nº coloca na frente de =
<kleber> mais qual grub
<kleber> tem o grub do /boot
<kleber> e tem o grub do /etc
<kleber> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kleber> e tem o
<kleber> /etc/default/grub
<omelete> deve ser esse grub.cfg
<omelete> nunca use o grub2
<omelete> *usei
<kleber> naum tem esse tal de VGA la
<kleber> tem o set default=0
<omelete> é la na linha do kernel
<omelete> kernel     /boot/vm... ro splash vga=791
<virtu> cambada
<virtu> e ae
<kleber> eu aprendi alterar o grub2 vamos ver se deu certo to reiniciando o pc
<kleber> não deu :(
<kleber> agora deu Certo
<kleber> alguem sabe pq quando ligo o servidor ele da erro de Codec?
<kleber> da ums 4 erros Codec is not Valid
<kleber> aparece assim "codec 0 is not valid [0x107e5370]
<kleber> como eu salvo uma rota no servidor
<kleber> toda vez que reinicio o servidor tenho que da o comando route add ...
<kleber> e adiciona uma rota para o gw
<kleber> queria salvar essa rota
<kleber> onde salvo
<Andre_Gondim> klebers, salva em um arquivo a sequência dá permissão de execução e bota no /etc/rc.local
<Gooogle> boa noite a todos fui -- ate amanha
<Sorion_Buddha> !
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-11
<samuel_mesq> Boa noite to na area :D
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa noite mano! :D
<samuel_mesq> eae peregrinator_six
<samuel_mesq> o que ta rolando aki ?
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, cheguei a uns 15 minutos, sei de nada to por fora...
<samuelmesq> hmmm tendeu
<samuelmesq> eu to querendo aprender python, mas a preguiça nao deixa
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, nem tenta, primeiro mata essa disgraçada ai e depois começa! ;)
<samuelmesq> primeira mata a preguiça e depois começo a estudar ? é isso ?
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, com certeza, os dois não combvinam de jeito nenhum...
<peregrinator_six> *combinam...
<samuelmesq> começou os erros kkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> to com preguiça, viu o que dá...?!
 * peregrinator_six XD
<samuelmesq> ja volto ae
<virtu> e ae cambada
<tania> Boa noite para todos
<tania> :)
<tania> novata na sala
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite, seja bem vinda.
<tania> :)
<tania> eu preciso de uma alma caridosa a quem possa amolar um cadiquinho
<peregrinator_six> não precisa ser tã suplicante assim... XD Mas diga ai, se tiver alguem que a possa ajudar ajudará! ;)
<peregrinator_six> tania, qual sua duvida...?!
<tania> apagar histórico do Empathy
<maverick_> boa noite! pessoal estou precisando da ajuda de vcs
<tania> encontrei em alguns sites que ele fica localizado no .local/share/Empathy/logs
 * virtu dá abraços de graça para novas usuárias no canal
<maverick_> como faço pra eliminar a chiadeira do audio no ubuntu 10.4 depois q fiz a atualizações ficou assim
<peregrinator_six> tania, moleza, deixa comigo, nisso eu posso lhe ajudar!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<tania> mas no meu não tem não
<tania> :(
<peregrinator_six> tania, tá ai... http://ubuntued.info/como-limpar-o-historico-do-empathy
<maverick_> alguém deve esse problema com o audio?
<tania> pois é
<tania> eu tava seguindo as instruções dai mesmo
<maverick_> outro detalhe, as entradas de usb tb não funcionam
<virtu> tania:
<virtu> procura em /home/USER/.Empathy ou algo assim
<virtu> marca a opção de ver arquivos ocultos tb
<virtu> ;)
<TED_WILLIAMS> hello dears
<TED_WILLIAMS> tania: procura em /home/USER/.Empathy ou algo assim
<TED_WILLIAMS> tania: e marca a opção de ver arquivos ocultos tb
<TED_WILLIAMS> tania: wow you are so biutiful =)
<tania> tb não tem não
<tania> rsrsrs
<TED_WILLIAMS> putzzz
<TED_WILLIAMS> como nao? =P
<tania> uai, num tendo
<tania> rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> tania, estão deve estar desabilitada a opção...
<TED_WILLIAMS> é mineira?
<tania> quase
<tania> to no meio de minas e são paulo
<tania> rsrs
<TED_WILLIAMS> ahh sei... é amapaense
<TED_WILLIAMS> massa
<tania> nem
<tania> rsrsrs
 * peregrinator_six ...
<tania> jordanense
<TED_WILLIAMS> deixamos o peregrinator_six no vacuo
<tania> tenho um pé em minas e o outro em sp
<TED_WILLIAMS> =)
<TED_WILLIAMS> eu tenho um no chão... e o outro tb
<tania> ;P
<TED_WILLIAMS> bom... da uma procurada nas pastas .algumacoisa do teu /home/user
<TED_WILLIAMS> normalmente os logs, configs, e etc ele salva por ali
<tania> dentro da .config tem uma Empathy
<tania> mas os históricos não estão ali
<peregrinator_six> tania veja se vc não desabilitou a opção, se sim, com certeza não vai gerar log mesmo, não é...!?
<tania> mas o historico ta lá no empathy
<tania> qdo aperto f3 aparece tudinhu
<samuelmesq> voltei
<samuelmesq> ae
<samuelmesq> agora tem gente no IRC
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, mano antes já tinha po... XD
<samuelmesq> tania: ainda ta com duvidas ?
<tania> opa
<tania> rsrsrs
<tania> ainda não achei o bendito
<tania> :(
<O_Evangelho> to aqui
<O_Evangelho> =)
<samuelmesq> qual é a versão do ubuntu ? do empathy ? ninguem perguntou isso
<tania> Ubuntu 10.10
<tania> Empathy 2.32.1
<samuelmesq> se liga vc achou a pasta .local ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> k
<samuelmesq> na sua pasta pessoal ?
<tania> sim
<peregrinator_six> rafaelsoaresbr, boa noite primo. :D
<samuelmesq> bom
<rafaelsoaresbr> peregrinator_six, boa :D
<samuelmesq> tania: dentro da pasta shase nao tem empathy ou seja o tuto ta atrasado
<tania> não tem Empathy dentro da share
<samuelmesq> achei outra mas nao tem os logs =/
<samuelmesq> nem uso empathy prefiro o emesene :D divugação agora
<peregrinator_six> tania achei!
<tania> :D
<peregrinator_six> tania, /home/human/.local/share/TpLogger
<peregrinator_six> muda o "human" pelo nome que for conveniente!
<tania> ok
<tania> beijo na testa
<tania> :*
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, \o/
<samuelmesq> peregrinator_six: vc eh fera
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; \o
<tania> agora, rsrs, não poderia de fazer outra perguntinha
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, eu sou ferinha meu PAI é que é fera de verdade, moras...?! ;)
<O_Evangelho> eu ja sabiaaaa
<tania> onde desabilitar a geração dos históricos
<tania> ;)
<samuelmesq> tania aki é avontade ;)
<peregrinator_six> isso é mole!
<samuelmesq> peregrinator_six: kkkkkkkkkkkk boa
<peregrinator_six> só ir na opção do propio empathy e desabilitar...
<O_Evangelho> bela ajuda
<samuelmesq> ai é simples
<samuelmesq> kkkkkkkkkk
<tania> então, até procurei
<tania> mas achar....
<O_Evangelho> tania vc assite o seriado The IT Crowd?
<tania> desconheço
<samuelmesq> o man manda um pessoal ai ¬¬
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, faz alguma coisa pra ajudar a tania ai cabra...?! P:
<peregrinator_six> :P
<samuelmesq> fica assim na frente dos outros rsrs
<O_Evangelho> é massa
<O_Evangelho> eles recomendariam vc deligar e ligar seu computador para ver se o problema do historico desaparece
<O_Evangelho> =)
<xGrind> nao uso empathy ;x
<tania> rsrsrs
<samuelmesq> empathy não :@
 * peregrinator_six xGrind seu palhaço... XD
<samuelmesq> Pidgin ou emesene
<xGrind> pidgin sim \o
<O_Evangelho> empathy ninguem usa
<peregrinator_six> PIDGIN \O/
<tania> só eu?
<tania> rsrsrs
<O_Evangelho> tania... é o que aparenta
<Pskol> opa empathy eu uso
<tania> tb tava no pidgin, mas não tem como configurar os contatos do face lá
<O_Evangelho> ae ó
<xGrind> tem sim
<xGrind> eu usava
 * peregrinator_six usa Pidgin, Emesene e o Empathy! :D
<o_pianista> eu usava o pidgin
<o_pianista> gostava mais dele
<o_pianista> ICQ, GTalk e MSN
<o_pianista> sweett
<samuelmesq> emesene só eu ? :(
<tania> como configuro o FB lá xGrind?
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, eu disse que eu uso mané... :P
<samuelmesq> peregrinator_six: foi mal nem vi kkk
<o_pianista> xGrind: o seu está na reta
<xGrind> http://ubuntued.info/como-ter-o-chat-do-facebook-no-pidgin-ou-no-empathy
<samuelmesq> tania troca para o pidgin
<xGrind> \o
<tania> eu tava com ele
<o_pianista> xGrind: chegou a sair uma lagrima do olho?
<o_pianista> =)
<tania> mas falta algo
<peregrinator_six> tania, http://jpng.no-ip.com/wordpress/?p=244
<samuelmesq> falta algo ? kkkkk
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, falta sim, a configuração... XD
<samuelmesq> kkk boa
<o_pianista> bahh
<o_pianista> humilharam a guria
<samuelmesq> foi o peregrinator_six o/
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, eu o que....?!
<o_pianista> sempre ele
<xGrind> flws
<xGrind> trovejando aki
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, valeu! :)
<peregrinator_six> até a proxima! \o/
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; ;*
<xGrind> kk
<samuelmesq> a chuva sempre estraga a vida da gente
<samuelmesq> vou comprar um nobreak
<o_pianista> compra um notebook cara
<o_pianista> muito melhor
<samuelmesq> peregrinator_six: vc q humilhou segundo o o_pianista
<o_pianista> eu to sem desktop deste 2006
<samuelmesq> kkk eu sou do gueto =/
<o_pianista> mas do no mesmo
<samuelmesq> aki é positivo ate umas horas
<samuelmesq> kkkkkkkk
<samuelmesq> brinks
<samuelmesq> vou comprar mesmo
<o_pianista> tu economiza na luz
<o_pianista> vale a pena
<samuelmesq> vou recarregar a bateria aonde ?
<o_pianista> hoje qualquer note simples e basico ai por 1000 tu compra
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, nunca rapaz, eu também não sei conectar o FB no Pidgin! ;)
<o_pianista> na bike
<o_pianista> pedalando
<o_pianista> hehhe
<samuelmesq> peregrinator_six: fala pro cara ae
<samuelmesq> kkkkkk boa o_pianista
<samuelmesq> eae kd
<samuelmesq> so a gente tocando o nerdismo aki
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, ela já deve ter conectado e deixou a gente aqui pra ficar de papo la'com a galera do FB... XD
<samuelmesq> kkkk
 * peregrinator_six RSRSRS...
<o_pianista> forever alone para nos
<samuelmesq> kkkkk
<tania> :P
<tania> deixei ng não
<o_pianista> oi tania, tudo bom?
<o_pianista> =P
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<tania> é né
<tania> fala mal que a orelha queima
<samuelmesq> meu lema é o seguinte
<samuelmesq> Deus, Internet e rock and Roll \,,/
<o_pianista> eu quem eu quero não me quer...
<o_pianista> dai eu deixo minhas lamentações no piano
<samuelmesq> o_pianista: q tenso pra vc =/
<samuelmesq> sei piano de iphone so pode
<peregrinator_six> tania, fala mal que a orelha queima...?! Se é mutante...?! 0o
<peregrinator_six> ASHUAHSUAHSHUAHSHAUHSH
<o_pianista> beethoven tb deveria ser assim... quem ele queria não queria ele
<tania> rsrsrs
<tania> é coisa local
<tania> rsrsrs
<samuelmesq> kkk
<samuelmesq> da onde tania ?
<samuelmesq> eu conheco essa do pessoal do norte
<tania> Campos do Jordão/SP
<o_pianista> samuelmesq: sim piano do ipad
<o_pianista> samuelmesq: http://www.youtube.com/user/virtuosit
<samuelmesq> o_pianista: sabia
<o_pianista> samuelmesq: ela é do Amapa
<samuelmesq> os tempos mudao os pianistas tbm
<o_pianista> é
<samuelmesq> da onde eu vem eles espirram quando falam mal pelas costas
<o_pianista> de onde eu vem é foda
<o_pianista> mas tudo bem
<o_pianista> =)
<samuelmesq> kkkkkkkk
<Itubiara> é o meu nome
<samuelmesq> po mano pra disbaratinar
<samuelmesq> nossa quase que eu li tubaina
<Itubiara> hehhe
<Itubiara> pior que deve ter alguem com estes nomes Itubiara e Tubaina
<tania> rsrsrs
<Itubiara> mais ainda se forem irmãos
<peregrinator_six> boa noite Kito kituquer aqui maninho...?!
<samuelmesq> peregrinator_six: ainda de repouso ? vc tava de ferias nao era ?
<Itubiara> tania eu estive numa cidade entre MG e SP
<samuelmesq> Itubiara: LOST ?
<tania> qual?
<Itubiara> Santa Rita do Sapucai
<samuelmesq> falei
<samuelmesq> kkkkkk
<Itubiara> mais ou menos
<Itubiara> e o pEor
<Itubiara> é que nesta cidade ai...
<Itubiara> foi desenvolvida o Urna Eletronica
<Itubiara> 0o
<samuelmesq> OMG :O
 * Itubiara tenso
<tania> conheço sta rita :)
<Itubiara> acordava 8hs no hotel... e os mineiro tudo pescando ao inves de irem trabalhar
<Itubiara> dai depois da pesca
<Itubiara> iam trabalha
<tania> rsrsrs
<samuelmesq> kkkkk
<Itubiara> cidade tem mais chico bento do que rosinha
<samuelmesq> eu moro na praia, ai passo o dia na frente do pc *_*
<tania> rsrsrs
<Itubiara> samuelmesq: só pode ser baiano
<Itubiara> =P
<samuelmesq> nao
<samuelmesq> sou cearense , mas moro em SP a 8 Anos
<Itubiara> nao disse...
<Itubiara> é baiano
<samuelmesq> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Itubiara> =)
<Itubiara> aquele A ali é com H
<Itubiara> há 8 anos
<Itubiara> há tanto tempo
<samuelmesq> hmm
<samuelmesq> tem razão
<Itubiara> podi cre né mermao
<Itubiara> =P
<samuelmesq> portugues nao é meu forte
<samuelmesq> Itubiara: professor de portugues ?
<Itubiara> entao: a de amor, b de baixinho
<Itubiara> hehhe
<tania> rsrsrs
<Itubiara> eu sou auditor fiscal de profissão
<Itubiara> 0o
<samuelmesq> ETF ?
<samuelmesq> WTF ?*
<Itubiara> músico por inspiração
<samuelmesq> nossa truvão aki #tenso
<Itubiara> e louco de nascença
<Itubiara> =D
<samuelmesq> e truvão foi errado por querer
<samuelmesq> hunf o cara nao leva nada na brincadeira
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, manda essa chuva aqui pra cá mano! \o/
<samuelmesq> peregrinator_six: fala com Deus primo
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, me ajuda ai mano...?!
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<Itubiara> falando de chuva
<samuelmesq> calma vou asoprar aki, qual direção ? leste sul ?
<Itubiara> me lembrou de umas lokurage que o povo lá do deserto do atacama faz para conseguir agua
<Itubiara> em razão do baixo indice de chuva
<Itubiara> samuelmesq: tu não é Zeus cara
<Itubiara> fica assoprando por ai
<samuelmesq> kkk
<samuelmesq> vou nessa
<samuelmesq> meu pczinho nao tem nobreak
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, e e a situação como está...?!
<Itubiara> tania: vc tem desktop ou notebook?
<tania> oii. .. pc
<samuelmesq> peregrinator_six: q situação ?
<Itubiara> vai chover ai?
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, da operação mano...?!
<tania> não :)
<Itubiara> ufa
<Itubiara> =)
<Itubiara> senao vc teria que sair tb
<Itubiara> hehehahha
<samuelmesq> peregrinator_six: a bem melhor, ja foi ate no shopping ¬¬ gastar
<tania> rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, graças a DEUS! LINDO mano!
<peregrinator_six> beleza pura!
<samuelmesq> peregrinator_six: aham
<tania> faz tanto tempo que não cai a energia por aqui
<peregrinator_six> que fique assim forever!
<samuelmesq> ja viu ate o preso da TV pra mim
<samuelmesq> vou comprar uma "LSD" kkkk
<Itubiara> a energia cai ai?
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, mal melhorou tu já vai explorar safado...?!
<peregrinator_six> ¬¬
 * peregrinator_six XD
<samuelmesq> peregrinator_six: nao po eu vou pagar
<samuelmesq> nemdeveria é meu niver
<samuelmesq> mas blz eu pago
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, ai tá certissimo! :D
 * peregrinator_six auhsuahsuahsh
<samuelmesq> quem comprou um de 23 ?
<Itubiara> ?
<peregrinator_six> feliz aniversário, com certeza o seu presente tá garantido por ti mesmo! XD
 * peregrinator_six RSRSRRS...
<samuelmesq> peregrinator_six: quem ganhou um monitor de 23 pol no natal ? lembra ?
<Itubiara> bãi
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, não, não lembro não!
<Itubiara> monitor de 23 polegadas
<samuelmesq> nem eu =/
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSUHAHSUH
<samuelmesq> o meu vai ser uma TV LCD de 21''
<samuelmesq> pq logo logo chega o 360 NERD POWER
<samuelmesq> \o/
<Itubiara> ?
<samuelmesq> ai ai, logo eu vou comprar o XBOX360 ai ligo tudo na tv, pc e console
<Itubiara> massa
<Itubiara> e em 6 meses tu pesa 140kg
<samuelmesq> uhhul
<samuelmesq> ai sim
<Itubiara> e bebe coca-cola zero
<samuelmesq> vi vantagem
<Itubiara> forever alone my brou
<samuelmesq> kkk q nada
<samuelmesq> so nos primeiros 2 meses
<samuelmesq> enquanto a barba cresce e a barriga tbm
<samuelmesq> ai depois ja era
<samuelmesq> vida real denovo =/
<samuelmesq> q medo
<tania> faz isso não
<Itubiara> 0o
<Itubiara> viu tania...
<Itubiara> que que da usar empathy
<Itubiara> viu
<tania> rsrsrs
<Itubiara> 140kg
<Itubiara> 0o
<tania> kkkk
<samuelmesq> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<samuelmesq> amigos
<samuelmesq> flw pra vcs
<samuelmesq> peregrinator_six: FCD
<tania> bjus samuel
<samuelmesq> Deus Abençõe a Comunidade do ubuntu o/
<peregrinator_six> samuelmesq, amem! Valeu garoto, bom descanço e muita saude pra mami! \o/
<peregrinator_six> ah, já foi... :9
<peregrinator_six> :(
<Itubiara> Kirsten lá do filme vampiro fico bonita
<peregrinator_six> mas a intenção é o que vale! ^^
<tania> bastante bonita :)
<tania> é claro, na versão ruiva
<Pskol> cade?
<Itubiara> é
<Itubiara> tb
<Itubiara> a guria que eu gosto que não gosta de mim é parecida com ela
<Itubiara> =(
<tania> eita judieira
<Itubiara> dói na alma hehehhe
<tania> mas o que acontece?
<Itubiara> a gente fica e depois se some do mapa
<Itubiara> eu nao sou vampiro
<Itubiara> coisas da vida
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, salve! \o/
<peregrinator_six> BOa noite.
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, e o debian?
<ruffleS> o/
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, oq ue tem ele...?!
<peregrinator_six> *que..
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, instalou??!
<peregrinator_six> só aguardando o meu primo baixar pra eu! XD
<peregrinator_six> ficou SHOW!
<peregrinator_six> gostei muito! :D
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, tava todo mundo entrando aqui perguntando cadê o peregrino?? o debian foi lançado hj!
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, já baixei o LMDE, lindo o projeto!
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, e o seu Ubuntu 10.10, como ele te passado...?! ^^
<peregrinator_six> *tem...
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, normal
<peregrinator_six> ruffleS, instalou o patch nele...?!
<ruffleS> peregrinator_six, dessa vez não
<samuel_mesq> Voltei o/
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: ainda ai primo ?
<peregrinator_six> acho que sim primo! :P
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, diga lá, alguma coisa...?!
<samuel_mesq> sim a chiva era passageira :p
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, *chuva né não...?!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<samuel_mesq> kkkk
<samuel_mesq> sim sim
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, começou os erros...! :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<samuel_mesq> é o sono =/
<DistroGentoo> chiva  ou Xiva é um deus ("Deva") hindu, o Destruidor (ou o Transformador), participante da Trimurti juntamente com Brama (Brahma), o Criador, e Vixnu (Vishnu), o Preservador.
<DistroGentoo>  
<DistroGentoo> Uma das duas principais linhas gerais do hinduísmo é chamada de xivaísmo, em referência ao deus.
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, to muito feliz pela melhora da saúde dela! :D
<samuel_mesq> DistroGentoo: VAlew
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: todos estamos, até o cachorro \o/
 * peregrinator_six O ubuntu-br tem substituto agora...?! 0o
<DistroGentoo> de nada estamos ai pra isso apesar
 * peregrinator_six nunca viu um bot ser substituido por um ser vivo, BIZARRO... 00
<DistroGentoo> ao babaca defensor dos outros
<DistroGentoo> se meta naquilo que fo chamado
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, pvt por favor...?!
<samuel_mesq> vou sair agora mesmo =/
<samuel_mesq> Boa noite peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa noite!
<peregrinator_six> :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> até a proxima! :)
<samuel_mesq> ate amanhã ou depois ou a proxima :D
<ruffleS> ???
<Giverny> ou alguém ae entende de criptografia
<Giverny> e segurança da informação?
<Giverny> :T
<DistroGentoo> opa
<DistroGentoo> GPG
<Giverny> DistroGentoo, ce entende?
<DistroGentoo> diz o que quer saber
<Giverny> tipo o algorítimo é melhor
<Giverny> na de fluxo de blocos
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> não lembro o nome da outra
<DistroGentoo> deixa eu ver aqui
<Giverny> ce lembra?
<DistroGentoo> hash
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> nem lembro o nome da outra
<Giverny> pronto lembrei cara
<DistroGentoo> AES
<Giverny> simétrica
<DistroGentoo> simetrica
<Giverny> tem a simétrica
<Giverny> de blocos
<Giverny> e a simétrica de fluxos
<Giverny> AES quem usa é o USA
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> tem a triple DES
<Giverny> feita pela IBM
<DistroGentoo> eu sei disso
<Giverny> que foi overdesigned
<DistroGentoo> GPG GNU 2
<Giverny> precisa de um pc melhor
<Giverny> que o que a gente tem hoje em dia
<Giverny> DistroGentoo, essa ae é conhecida tou falando das insanas
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> ehehe
<DistroGentoo> hum
<Giverny> DistroGentoo, cara isso ae é muito insano pouca gente tem dominio
<DistroGentoo> sei que uma coisa mais tranquila é isso
<Giverny> nem é tranquila
<Giverny> DistroGentoo, o wpa usa que tipo de criptografia?
<Giverny> DistroGentoo, ...
<Giverny> DistroGentoo, simétrica de fluxos
<Giverny> DistroGentoo, vá estudar não fica ae
<Giverny> ehehe
<DistroGentoo> ah
<Giverny> DistroGentoo, isso é matéria de SI
<Giverny> eeheh
<DistroGentoo> hum
<DistroGentoo> tirei uma cola pra você Em dias atuais, a recomendação é usar o algoritmo RSA no caso de criptografia assimétrica usando chaves de 2048 bits, e no caso de criptografia simétrica, usar Rijndael (também conhecido como AES) com chave de 256 bits. Ah, os algoritmos tem limites de tamanho nas chaves, por isso não é qualquer tamanho de chave que funciona.
<Giverny> DistroGentoo, cara o ideal vai depender do sistema
<Giverny> da sua necessidade
<DistroGentoo> WPA simetrica
<DistroGentoo> por tanto a mais viavel e menos complexa
<Giverny> DistroGentoo, pq wpa usa de fluxo?
<DistroGentoo> devido a limitação
<Giverny> ...
<PingaR0x> boa noite
<Giverny> usa de fluxo porque a de bloco ia fuder a net
<Giverny> de todo mundo que usa wifi
<PingaR0x> tem alguem que pode me ajudar a solucionar um problema com drver da nvidia
<Giverny> PingaR0x, você já procurou no google um tutorial?
<DistroGentoo> olha mais uma dica ai oh A criptografia simétrica é menos segura que a assimétrica. Na criptografia simétrica, uma única "chave" (ou senha) é utilizada para criptografar e descriptografar. Assim, as duas pontas da conversa precisam conhecer a chave.
<DistroGentoo>  
<DistroGentoo> Já a criptografia assimétrica trabalha com o conceito de chave pública e privada, que estão matematicamente relacionadas. Somente quem possui a chave privada pode descriptografar algo criptografado pela chave pública. Assim, quando você quer criptografar algo, utiliza a chave pública da pessoa que irá receber a mensagem. A chave pública, como o nome indica, é de domínio público. Já a chave privada, só o dono deve ter acesso a ela, pois
<DistroGentoo> será através dela que irá descriptogragar a mensagem. Nesse tipo de criptografia, o desafio é fazer a gestão dessas chaves de modo que somente as pessoas certas tenham as chaves privadas.
<DistroGentoo>  
<DistroGentoo> Apesar de ser mais segura, a criptografia assimétrica tem um preço, que é a performance, já que é mais complexa que a criptografia simétrica
<PingaR0x> giverny: nope apenas instalei no meu outro note....
<PingaR0x> e instalei o driver da nvidia dai ta falhando subir o X normalmente
<PingaR0x> to usando failsafe lah no outro procurando o que pode ser...
<Giverny> PingaR0x, bom cara melhor procurar no google antes de perguntar
<Giverny> PingaR0x, sem querer ser grosso nem nada
<Giverny> ehehe
<DistroGentoo> Vamos ajudar o cara
<DistroGentoo> deixa disso kkkkkkkkkk
<PingaR0x> giverny: ah que isso magina... mais tipo, a instalação eh zera...
<PingaR0x> por isso que to meio grilado
<peregrinator_six> !ubottu-br | paste
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ubottu-br' not found
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Giverny> sabe nem usar o bot peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, :D
<Giverny> ehehe
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, sempre me esqueço... :P
<Giverny> ;]
<PingaR0x> giverny: pergunta rapida axo que vc nao vai se incomodar de responder, enfim driver da nvidia ta com algum bug?
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> bug todo programa tem
<Giverny> agora um crítico de sistema
<Giverny> desconheço
<DistroGentoo> Deus abençoe aos humildes e que os soberbos sejam entregues ao esquecimento
<peregrinator_six> amém!
<Giverny> linux é pra se virar
<Giverny> não tem essa de ubuntu é intuitivo
<Giverny> é mais user-friendly
<Giverny> user-friendly o caralho vá ler manual não fica ae peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, ???
<Giverny> peregrinator_six, =*
<Giverny> ehehe
<peregrinator_six> PingaR0x...?!
<Giverny> pingarox vazou
<Giverny> foi lá ler o google
<peregrinator_six> e dele que se trata...?!
<Giverny> não
<PingaR0x> giverny: so para te constar sim eh um bug da versao 10.10, e ta ateh no bugtrack
<DistroGentoo> tenho um respeito muito grande por esta canal do ubuntu-br
<DistroGentoo> mais vou falar uma coisa
<DistroGentoo> quem usa Debian de fato nunca usará ubuntu
<DistroGentoo> como podes o pai se rebaixar para o filho
<DistroGentoo> não existe
<DistroGentoo> igual a quem usa o Gentoo
<DistroGentoo> não podes se rebaixar aos seus filhos
<DistroGentoo> tais como Sabayon , ututo e por ai vai
<DistroGentoo> aff
<DistroGentoo> um abraço a esta comunidade
<DistroGentoo> ou melhor um Adeus
<DistroGentoo> deixo aqui meus votos
<Monarquista> !abuso | TROLL ---> <DistroGentoo> quem usa Debian de fato nunca usará ubuntu
<ubottu-br> TROLL ---> <DistroGentoo> quem usa Debian de fato nunca usará ubuntu: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Monarquista>  como podes o pai se rebaixar para o filho
<Monarquista>  não existe
<Monarquista>  igual a quem usa o Gentoo
<Monarquista>  não podes se rebaixar aos seus filhos
<Monarquista>  tais como Sabayon , ututo e por ai vai
<Monarquista>  aff
<Monarquista>  um abraço a esta comunidade
<Monarquista>  ou melhor um Adeus
<Monarquista>  deixo aqui meus votos
<DistroGentoo> voltei e vou dar a resposta ao otario que me disse uma palhaçada
<DistroGentoo> ao otario do perigrido do caralho
<DistroGentoo> vai se fuder seu babaca
<DistroGentoo> ja vez me enchenco o saco desde as aulas
<DistroGentoo> e vou pro inferno é o caralho seu filho da puta
<DistroGentoo> vai se fuder seu merda e não dirija a palavra
<DistroGentoo> te conheço como merda nenhuma
<DistroGentoo> seu bosta do caralho
<DistroGentoo> que porra vc acha que é
<DistroGentoo> vai se fuder rapaz
<DistroGentoo> disse minha opinião seu bosta
<DistroGentoo> e sou assim mesmo
<tortuguito> ola
<tortuguito> alguem online para me ajudar que entenda de apache?
<PingaR0x> alguem teve problema com a nvidia tbm?
<tortuguito> alguem entende
<tortuguito> de apache?
<fserve> só de tuchauas, yanomamis e waimiri-atroari :'(
<tortuguito> fserve
<tortuguito> instalei apache
<tortuguito> hospedei meu site
<tortuguito> so q na acentuação
<tortuguito> do site
<tortuguito> fica quadrados
<tortuguito> a palavra
<tortuguito> xeio de quadradinhos
<tortuguito> sabe resolver isso?
<fserve> google charset apache
<fserve> resolver não, mas sei fazer a pergunta ao google :=)
<tortuguito> vlw amore
<rogerio> Boa noite alguém sabe o comando para ver o modelo da placa de video e as configurações dela?
<pibarnas> lspci | grep VGA?
<PingaR0x> alguem pode me dizer como contornar problemas com placas da nvidia?! to googlando aqui mais ta tenso... alguem ja passou por isso? instalação fresquinha dai ela nao carrega o X remove o xorg.conf e funfa belezinha.... alguem tem uma luz ae?!
<Alex-Musicman> troll
<taranto_> boa noite
<Nilodanx52> pessoas -como -eu faço- pra meu wiriless ser reconh-ecid-o em -ra0 e não -em -wlan0
<Nilodanx52> to -na kernel 2.6.35.25
<Nilodanx52> e -quero essa ajud-a para o kernel 2.6.35.26
<jesuslinux> e ai?
<maverick> bom dia! sou leigo no s.o. linux baixei o a versão 10.4 mas estou com problemas no som q sai um chiado e as entradas usb não estão funcionado, por gentileza alguém poderia me ajudar?
<ffr76> Bom dia
<ffr76> sexta-feira oba !!!
<GPE> gente por favor!!! to sem sei mais o q fazer.... já estou tentando arrumar meu note mas tá complicado, qdo acho q consegui solucionar o problema, vem outro
<GPE> estava com problema com a placa de video, depois q atualizei ela aparentemente ficou blz, parou de ficar a tela branca, mas em contrapartida a entrada de usb não pega mais e o som agora saiu chiado, alguém pode me ajudar POR FAVOR!
<GPE> alguem pode me ajudar
<GPE> alguem pode me ajudar
<GPE> alguém pode me ajudar?
<ffr76> GPE,calma meu filho!!
<ffr76> GPE,vamos por partes!!!o usb não esta funcionando???Qual o so?
<GPE> meu so é a versão 10.4
<ffr76> GPE,vc conecta oq na usb?
<GPE> conforme vai inicia e está para entrar na tela do ubuntu no boot aparece o seguinte informação: device descriptor read/64, error -62
<GPE> eu conecto mouse
<ffr76> GPE,seu note e 64 bits ou 32?
<bino> bom dia
<rodr1go> bino, bom dia
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém tem problemas para imprimir PNG com transparência?  Aqui toda a vez que imprimo png com transparência saem páginas em branco, ai preciso remover ou alpha ou achatar para conseguir imprimir.
<EduardeCalibal> Ocorre tanto com o visualizador de imagens como com o GIMP.
<GPE> como faço pra postar algo q está no terminal q não colo tudo aki na janela o xchat?
<rodr1go> GPE, http://colar.sourcebrasil.org :)
<tiago> pessoal bom dia estou precisando de uma ajuda para configurar a rede na ultima versao do ubuntu
<tiago> alguem pode me da um help
<tiago> tipow pelo modo gráfico aparece as duas placas de rede so q porem elas ficam tipow desabilitadas fica em branco
<tiago> ae tentei pelo terminal
<tiago> editei pelo gedit /etc/network/interfaces  e nada tbm
<tiago> :/
<tiago> nao sei oq fazer
<GPE> estou com problemas no meu audio o som sai chiado a placa é essa aki: sb4x0
<tiago> ou galera
<tiago> ajudam me ae por favor ou sao tudo bot aqui ????
<tiago> :/
<tiago> HELPPPPPPPPP
<PingaR0x> olá alguém teve problemas para instalar a placa da nvidia?
<Scoup> PingaR0x, eu tive no meu notebook, mas so pq ele so aceita uma versao mais antiga, ai tive q baixar na nvidia e instalar eu msm (mas bem simples)
<PingaR0x> Scoup: eu to tendo um problema estranho bixo tipo, eu tenho aqueles note hibrido intel/nvidia quando eu instalo o driver da nvidia numa fresh install ele nao sobe o X!
<Scoup> PingaR0x, o meu eh intel/nvidia i3 com geforce 310m
<Scoup> eu tive um problema desses
<Scoup> eu baixei uma versao mais antiga do driver
<Scoup> deixa eu ver a versao aqui
<Scoup> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-256.53
<Scoup> baixa no site da nvidia
<Scoup> reinicia em modo texto
<Scoup> e p instalar: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-256.53.sh
<Scoup> aqui funfou de boa
<PingaR0x> Scoup: eu to no servidor ruaruarua dai nao tentei ainda eu tava baixando a ultima versao... do site
<PingaR0x> Scoup: dai pode deixar o nvidia-xconfig gerar de boa?
<Scoup> sim
<Scoup> qd eu tento instalar um driver mais novo aqui nao funciona
<Scoup> eu peguei essa dica ate nos bugs do ubuntu
<Scoup> deixa eu ver o link
<PingaR0x> Scoup: opa blz.. me acha o driver ae... kkk e tipo posso pedir pra tu me por no pastebin seu xorg.conf?! por precaução passei a madrugada procurando
<Scoup> 1min
<Scoup> PingaR0x,
<Scoup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565819/
<Scoup> o proprio driver gerou p mim
<PingaR0x> Scoup: valeu o driver aonde posso achar?
<Scoup> no site da nvidia
<Scoup> tem uma opçao p listar os drivers
<marcos> nao  estou  conseguindo execultar musica  com o amarok, alguem sabe como  resolver  esse  problema
<Scoup> http://www.nvidia.com.br/Download/index.aspx?lang=br
<Scoup> PingaR0x, http://www.nvidia.com.br/Download/Find.aspx?lang=br -> Lista de drivers
<PingaR0x> Scoup: ja achei valeu
<PingaR0x> Scoup: vou baixar aqui e dps a noite vou tentar vc ta usando 256.36 neh?
<Scoup> isso
<Scoup> 260+ nao funfa aqui =(
<PingaR0x> dai nao sei
<PingaR0x> eu tenho uma 310M
<Scoup> igual a minha
<PingaR0x> dai nao sei se funfa ou nao
<Scoup> bem provavel desse funfar
<PingaR0x> eu sei que o da intel roda belezinha rsrs
<ffr76> Pessoal o vm-box aumenta o desempenho da maquina virtual???
<EduardeCalibal> ffr76, comparando com o vmware, você diz?
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,não digo assim intalei o virtualBox na vm o windows 7 em um micro antigo e funcionou com um rendimento bom
<EduardeCalibal> Acha que rodou melhor do que seria se rodasse direto no hardware?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu imagino que não possa acontecer isso, mas derrepente algun driver roda melhor por ele.
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,Sim com certeza !!!neste hardw nem o xp!!!
<EduardeCalibal> Quanto de memória?
<EduardeCalibal> Também tem a questão do gerenciamento de memória que me parece bem mais "macio" pelo GNU...
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,1 G e hd 80 G na vm fico 700mb men e 1Terra
<EduardeCalibal> Roda bem com o 7 puro essa máquina, mesmo o XP roda bem nela.
<EduardeCalibal> Rodei máquina virtual em PC com 512MB rodando o vmware totalmente agachado.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas conseguia façanhas como abrir 2 vmware com XP rodando em cima do Linux.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<ffr76> EduardeCalibal,havia xp super lento instalei ubuntu 10.10 com vm-box w7
<EduardeCalibal> O Windows é assim, começa bem e vai ficando lento...
<EduardeCalibal> Um cliente trocou um Satux por um 7 e de cara notei que o tempo de carga pelo 7 já ficou o dobro logo na instalação.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<natsha> bom dia
<ptl> nem é bom dia :( viu o anúncio da Nokia, natsha?
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o adobe flash
<ptl> Meego no more
<ptl> hum
<ptl> sim
<natsha> não
<ptl> vá pro console e digite: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ptl> espere o comando terminar e pronto
<ptl> tchum. Funciona
<natsha> pronto ja fiz
<natsha> o problema é que os jogos  e vodeos  estão pedindo adobe flash  e
<natsha> vi ou  no site da adobe e faço tudo e diz que dá erro o
<natsha> que faço
<natsha> tem quer ser de 64 bits
<ptl> natsha: isso não funcionou?
<ptl> imaginava que o script já pegasse a versão certa.
<natsha> não
<natsha> como faço
<ViniciusFeitosa> o flashplugin que está no seu repositório já é o adequado para as configurações do seu GNU
<ViniciusFeitosa> natsha, entra no globo.com pelo firefox e ve se os banners de promoção aparecem para vc
<natsha> não aparece
<natsha> aparece um treco cinza c
<ViniciusFeitosa> o firefox solicita a instalação do flashplugin?
<natsha> um sinal no meio
<natsha> não
<natsha> o flash plugin está instalado
<natsha> até pelp sinaptic
<ViniciusFeitosa> faz o seguinte: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<ptl> natsha: veja se existe esse arquivo: ls -la /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<natsha> aonde
<tiago> seguinte o PingaR0x me deu uma ajuda ae a configurar o ip da rede interna so que nao estou conseguindo acessar a net agora
<tiago> digitei o seguinte comando ifconfig 192.168.1.60 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.254
<ptl> natsha: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<tiago> so q nao abre nenhuma pagina
<ptl> fui.
<steven[> pqp pq todos os meus pc q eu deixo 2h ligados
<steven[> quando eu desligo eles nao kerem mais ligar?
<steven[> oO
<steven[> 24*
<steven[> sempre eh assim
<steven[> deixo ligado sempre 24h.. dai dpois de um tempo se eu desligar e deixar um dia desligado
<steven[> ele nao liga mais
<steven[> aff
<Scoup> steven[, podem estar no fim de vida :P, pode ser memoria, fonte, etc :P
<Scoup> computadores q ficam ligados direto tem vida util melhor do q os q ligam e desligam direto
<steven[> po o pc tem nem 1 ano
<Scoup> pq qd vc liga os capacitores esquentam e dilatam, qd desliga eles esfriam e contraem, com o tempo acaba danificando
<steven[> ja ta no fim?
<steven[> todos os meus pc acabam nessa
<steven[> deu desligar
<steven[> e ele nao kerer mais liga
<Scoup> o meu antigo desktop tb era assim, eu resolvi trocando a fonte
<Scoup> mas sao casos e casos
<Scoup> =p
<steven[> Scoup dai os outros eu deixava o estabilizador ligado um tempo dai funcionavam
<Scoup> manutençao de computador nao é uma coisa exata (ironico ne)
<steven[> nao sei agora esse..
<steven[> acabou de acontecer
<Scoup> steven[, vc tem 1 ano ele, e sua muito, verifica a fonte
<Scoup> *usa muito
<natsha> bom dia
<Scoup> bom dia
<natsha> obrigado pela ajuda
<natsha> hasta luego
<steven[> Scoup mas ja viu isso acontecer? deixar o estabilizador ligado
<steven[> dai dpois de um tempo o pc funciona?
<steven[> pq?
<Scoup> steven[, nao faço ideia :S
<OdidrepodnumbuS> bom dia
<xGrind> bom dia \o
<marmadeoli> bom dia
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :) tudo okay xGrind?
<xGrind> OdidrepodnumbuS; sempre ;D
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :-)
<xGrind> cara, coloquei a parada do patch do kernel aki. fico mais rapido o bichinho kk
 * OdidrepodnumbuS ele mentiu ( X ) Sim (   ) Não
<OdidrepodnumbuS> xGrind: :)
<ptl> ( ) SiM (x) NãO ( ) TaLvEz
<OdidrepodnumbuS>  :) tudo okay xGrind? R: sempre ;D <<< Ninguem nunca esta sempre okay >>:
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :-P
<OdidrepodnumbuS> exit volto ja
<xGrind> haua
<xGrind> Geowany; ;)
<OdidrepodnumbuS> srsr
<Geowany> fala xGrind
<natsha> Viniciusfeitosa  obrigado deu certo
<natsha> ptl gracias deu certo
<natsha> até mais
<marmadeoli> ops... estou sendo desconectado do canal
<Known_problems> tenho  o debian squeeze com gnome no meu notebook. porem gostei do themes atual do Gnome que a Canonical desenvolveu para Ubuntu 10.10. onde consigo aquele themes?
<Kl3b3r> Eae Galera
<Kl3b3r> Como eu faço para "SALVAR" um reteamento??
<ptl> adicione em /etc/network/if-up.d/staticroutes
<Kl3b3r> toda vez que eu reinicio o Servidor ele perde o roteamento que fiz
<Kl3b3r> o Roteamento que quero salvar é esse
<Kl3b3r> #sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
<Kl3b3r> se alguem souber  manda mensagem pra mim vou estar aki
<ptl> eu respondi...
<ptl> ou você modifica o /etc/interfaces e faz um comando pra adicionar a rota quando a interface ficar up: up route add xxxx...
<PingaR0x> <Kl3b3r>: ou poe no rc.local... que tbm vai!
<rafaelsoaresbr> vocês sabem o que são aquele monte de arquivos <um_número>gbas.so_u que aparece no diretório pessoal ~?
<rafaelsoaresbr> acho que é quando eu acesso o site do banco do brasil
<ptl> é arquivo do gambas, um interpretador de basic
<ptl> (eu acho)
<rafaelsoaresbr> gambas? não conhecia, valeu, vou dar uma pesquisada aqui
<Kl3b3r> PingaR0x, só add no rc.local que quando iniciar ele vai estar la
<Kl3b3r> PingaR0x, é correto isso ??? não tem um outro lugar especifico para roteamento?
<Kl3b3r> PingaR0x, não deu certo
<Kl3b3r> aee pessoal
<Kl3b3r> alguem sabe onde eu posso salvar um reteamento que quando reinicie o pc ele fique gravado?
<Kl3b3r> Aee galera concegui resolver o problema da Rota
<Kl3b3r> pra quem tiver o mesmo problema ... é assim
<Kl3b3r> como ubuntu é baseado em Debiam podemos Adicionar as rotas no Arquivo "/etc/network/interfaces
<Kl3b3r> assim "post-up route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
<Kl3b3r> Simples :D e ja aprendi mais uma ... uhulll
<Spiga> Kl3b3r: /etc/rc.d/rc.local creio que seja isso
<Spiga> deixa so confirmar
<Spiga> isso mesmo
<Spiga> so adicionar no final do arquivo
<tania> Boa tarde a tds :)
<shyko> tania: boa tarde
<tania> :)
<tania> help please...
<shyko> if I can...
<tania> conf a impressora em rede
<tania> p pcs win localizarem
<tania> estou com o Ubuntu 10.10, CUPS ok, Samba instalado
<tania> o problema é qdo termino de conf o Samba, vou resetar ele não reconhece alguns parâmetros que já estavam nele e nem tinha alterado
<flawin> Amigos, eu não sei o que está acontecendo, mais o meu 11.04 não está vindo com o Unity..
<shyko> tania: que beleza!!! qual(is) erro(s)?
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "max log size"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "max log size"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "syslog"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "syslog"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "passdb backend"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "passdb backend"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "unix password sync"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "unix password sync"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "passwd program"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "passwd program"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "pam password change"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "pam password change"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "map to guest"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "map to guest"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "guest account"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "guest account"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "printing"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "printing"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "printcap name"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "printcap name"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "usershare allow guests"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "usershare allow guests"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "guest ok"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "guest ok"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "guest ok"
<shyko> vesshhh.. usa o Pastebin!
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "guest ok"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "public"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "public"
<tania> Unknown parameter encountered: "writable"
<tania> Ignoring unknown parameter "writable"
<gabezao> tania, joga fora
<gabezao> :D
<flawin> Alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<tania> opa :)
<tania> rsrsrs
<tania> to pensando mesmo
<tania> to querendo ficar so no Ubuntu aqui no trampo
<tania> mas a galera precisa desta impressora
<tania> e ela tá no meu pc
<gabezao> correto, coloque no pastbin a conf do samba.
<gabezao> oq me parece é que você esqueceu de fechar algum parametro e ta englobando tudo.
<flawin> Andre_Gondim, E ai andré, como faço pra ativar o Unity?
<damian> pqatsi tem como vermos a configuração daquela placa hoje?
<gustavo> gente to com problema aki acabei de instalar a versão 10.10 fiz algumas configurações do xorg q já havia dado problema, mas sempre q inicio qdo saí da tela preta e vai partir pro phyton não aparece!
<gustavo> minha placa é intel dual core e graphics ATI
<tania> ééé pastbin???? rsrsrs Obs: Peixe novo
<tania> rsrsrs
<gabezao> tania,
<gabezao> http://pastebin.com/
<tania> opa :)
<tania> http://pastebin.com/b43KadhS
<flawin> Amigos, como faço pra ativar o Unity?
<tania> ; no samba é comentário né?
<gabezao> sim tania
<gabezao> #
<gabezao>    print ok = yes
<gabezao> #
<gabezao>    guest ok = yes
<gabezao> ?
<shyko> tania: experimentou tirar os espaços em branco antes dos paramentros?
<tania> ainda não
<gabezao> e fale oq vc alterou tb tania
<tania> então... pera aí
<tania> workgroup = MURATORIIMOVEIS.CORP
<tania>    netbios name = Ubuntuguest account
<gustavo> estou com problemas de kernel pra carregar o x
<tania> guest ok = yes (estava no)
<gabezao> tania,
<gabezao> vc tem o bkp do arquivo né?
<tania> tenho
<gabezao> vai fazendo
<gabezao> alteraçao por alteraçao
<gabezao> e testando..
<gabezao> assim vc acha...
<tania> ok
<shyko> ahhh tania... que versão do samba vc instalou?
<tania> então... pera ai
<tania> 3.5.4
<PingaR0x> alguem conseguiu instalar ubuntu 10.10 em notebooks com 2 placa de video?!
<barna> PingaR0x, note com 2placas de video? explique  melhor!
<PingaR0x> barna: dell vostro 3300 to com problema pra instalar driver da nvidia se instalo e configuro ele nao sobe... mais se eu carrego da intel o X sobe
<PingaR0x> barna: vou tentar uma dica de instalar o 256.53 pra ver se funciona.. a 260.X nao ta pegando nao
<barna> PingaR0x, ok! vou dar uma lida a respeito!
<PingaR0x> barna: encontrei dicas de como usar uma versao mais nova do driver porem nenhuma que me servisse... kkkk ta trash
<datacrusher> alguem ai sabe se no kubuntu 64 vem o flash ja instalado?
<gustavo> pessoal uma dúvida: acabei de instalar um novo kernel no meu note, ele ficou bem +rápido, mas gostaria de saber se qdo trocamos uma kernel ele configurado tudo certo?
<gustavo> pq anteriormente estava com conflito de placa de vídeo e o x será q com novo kernel ele consegue sanar esse problema?
<gustavo> ou vou ter configurar alguma coisa mais adiante
<Itubiara> e ae cambada
<OdidrepodnumbuS> boa noite
 * OdidrepodnumbuS NOTICE URGENTE: No além te internet de 1M/s:...
 * OdidrepodnumbuS NOTICE Urgente 2: Este é o motivo de nao podermos nos comunicar com os mortos, net 1M/s da OI antiga BRASIL-TELECON:...
<ecanto> alguem aqui usa notebook dell?
<VilasBoas> o meu netbook ficou sem bateria e desligou-se szinho
<VilasBoas> quando vou a voltar a ligar.lo ele dá um ecrã preto e diz quen não consegue iniciar o initri
<VilasBoas> quero voltar a usar o meu ubuntu sem ter de o reinstalar
<VilasBoas> alguem me consegue ajudar????
<MalMen> boas
<MalMen> alguem me pode ajudar a instalar a minha placa grafica ati ?
<MalMen> queria jogar HL2 :P
<damian> Boa noite
<omelete> boa
<Lipiiih> Olá pessoa
<damian> estou com uma placa de monitoramento com duas cameras. A marca é Fercatronic modelo fct 0604, mas o fabricante fornece apenas drive para windows. Foi trocado de PC e o novo veio com Linux, eu queria continuar mas não consigo, ou melhor, não sei como posso configurar a placa
<damian> alguns me disseram que devo procurar pelo número do chip, que é:    Techwell Inc. Device 6804 (rev 10). alguém sabe como faz isso?
<damian> eu encontrei o seguinte: http://www.oblurb.com/ubuntu-aop-v8104t.html     mas é alguém que está com erro para instalar. Não é a mesma placa mas mesmo assim como um dos chip são iguais o da placa que quero configurar  tentei os comandos postados e aconteceu os mesmos erros.
<damian> foi o mais perto que consegui chegar para configurar.
<mateusjmf> boa noite
 * OdidrepodnumbuS Please : http://www.doepalavras.com.br
<OdidrepodnumbuS> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/jovem/digital_news/noticias/luzes_sustentaveis_led_podem_causar_cancera
<OdidrepodnumbuS> newsletter do olhar digital :( nunca recebi nada sobre linux, hj 5 links sobre windows :( q coisa :S
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ops
<kaian> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-12
<kaian> como posso tirar o amarok Miniaplicativo indicador
<kaian> instalei o kde no ubuntu mais gostei do amarok aparecer no indicador de som
<kaian> alguem pode me ajudar a remover
<Gooogle> Configurações > Mostrar icone da area de notificação
<Gooogle> desmarque e clique em ok
<kaian> Gooogle não sei onde ficaa essa configuração
<MalMen> alguem me pode ajudar a instalar a minha ati radeon mobile sff ?
<Gooogle> kaian: abra o amarok
<Gooogle> e vera configuração
<kaian> vou ver
<kaian> Gooogle mais eu quero tirar ele do indicador , é que tem um atalho do amarok em baixo do rythmbox
<Gooogle> pode tirar um print desse 'indicador' para eu ver?
<Gooogle> pq o que tem ali na config é do indicador
<Gooogle> http://imagebin.org
<kaian> vou tirar o print
<Gooogle> sempre q der é melhor tirar um print e mostrar, torna-se mais simples
<kaian> Gooogle http://imagebin.org/137447
<kaian> :D
<Gooogle> ...
<kaian> Google
<Gooogle> nao ah como remover
<kaian> aaa
<Gooogle> é um recurso para te ajudar
<ferlinux> Boa noite!!!!
<Gooogle> ferlinux: mal noite
<Gooogle> ops
<Gooogle> boa***
<ferlinux> mal???
<ferlinux> Calma...
<Gooogle> [21:25] <Gooogle> ops
<Gooogle> [21:25] <Gooogle> boa***
<ferlinux> Linux nos dedos, não tem como ser mal noite...
<Gooogle> ah tem sim,
<ferlinux> Gooogle, e seus problemas serão solucionados...
<ferlinux> certeza....
<ferlinux> : - )
<Gooogle> meus problemas sao com pessoas
<Gooogle> linux ja resolvi os que me causava :D
<ferlinux> o meu também! sou muito chato
<kaian> mais sera que nao tem um arquivo pra edita pra tirar o amarok de la
<ferlinux> e só gosto de música clássica
<oicram> salve galera
<ferlinux> ja vou dizendo ...
<oicram> falando em musica adoro o site jamendo
<Gooogle> ferlinux: gosto tambem
<oicram> ja baixei musicas legai la
<ferlinux> hum já que falou, posso lhe indicar algo
<ferlinux> que apazigue seu espírito..
<oicram> vc conhecem alguma musica que fala sobre computadores ou tecnologia
<ferlinux> ou atiçe
<ferlinux> existe mas não é bom
<ferlinux> recomendo
<ferlinux> o voo do besouro
<ferlinux> só para começar
<ferlinux> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZi6_5HSpXM
<Gooogle> kaian: acredito q sim, mas desconheço,
<oicram> o que e o voo do besouro
<ferlinux> A música, amigos, podem crer
<kaian> Gooogle vou tentar um comando aqui que achei vou ver se vai da certo
<ferlinux> não é o que o,  rádio ou a tv lhes diz
<ferlinux> a música BOA é imortal
<ferlinux> pois beethoveen não necessita de rádio e TV
<ferlinux> Música boa Liberta...
<kaian> tentei sudo apt-get remove amarok -indicator e nao deu :(
<Gooogle> akele negocionho ali
<Gooogle> kaian ele mostra os dispositivos q estao usando o som
<Gooogle> remove ele por comppleto ;P rrsrrs
<Gooogle> nao
<Gooogle> veja nas config dele se nao ah como desativar
<kaian> nao da, é que uso tambem o KDE e nao gostaria de removelo
<ferlinux> Use os 2 gnome e KDE
<ferlinux> Se tem hd Grande...
<kaian> sim eu uso
<ferlinux> Então voalá
<ferlinux> na hora de se identificar no sistema
<ferlinux> Use o que lhe dá mais prazer : -)
<kaian> sim sim
<kaian> mais esse nao é o problema :/
<Gooogle> paranoia
<kaian> é que ao instlar o kde no ubuntu  pareceu um atalho do amarok no indicador
<ferlinux> Eu sou péssimo em resolução de problemas, mas posso tentar lhe ajudar
<Gooogle> vai aparecer quando ele estiver aberto
<Gooogle> quando fechar nao vai aparecer
<ferlinux> delete
<kaian> o amarok fica la mesmo nao iniciando ele
<kaian> pra remover so editando o arquivo , o problema é saber qual
<ferlinux> certas ficam em
<ferlinux> teu home com .
<ferlinux> nautilus
<kaian> :/
<ferlinux> e ver arquivos ocultos...
<Gooogle> alt+f2
<Gooogle> killall amarok
<Gooogle> e ve se fica
<kaian> vou tentar
<kaian> nada , dexa pessoal valeu pela ajuda
<ferlinux> Gooogle luto pelo software livre
<ferlinux> quanto ti
<ferlinux> e ganho apenas ($$$$$) cultura, conhecimento
<ferlinux> mas eu já sou aposentado....
<ferlinux> ... : -)
<Gooogle> mmm
<ferlinux> faço o que posso...
<Gooogle> tenha o que ninguem tem, que vc vai conseguir muitos $$$$
<ferlinux> brigado, mas tenho outros meios não quero ganhar
<ferlinux> mas quem está na sala saibam, que faltam no brasil e no mundo
<ferlinux> pessoas habilitadas para trabalhar em software para ganhar!
<ferlinux> e falta heim....
<oicram> algum software no linux para editar psd
<Gooogle> :)
<Gooogle> falta pessoas q pagam realmente o que vale, conheço muitas pessoas q trabalha com isso mas ganha mal :(
<ferlinux> Pois é...
<ferlinux> Filosofo mais do que realmente sei...
<ferlinux> Mas acredito que seja minha missão, melhorar o nível cultural deste país
<ferlinux> Sou Brasileiro!
<ferlinux> Gosto do meu país, e acredito que pode melhorar!!!!
<ferlinux> Não, não, sou o LULA,OU A Dilma...
<ferlinux> loNGE DITO...
<ferlinux> DISTO
<ferlinux> E o que posso fazer faço
<Gooogle> Alguem sabe dizer se é verdade que intel tem um spiderbot?
<ferlinux> Putz, cara....
<ferlinux> já ouvi que o kernel atual está vindo com rootkit????
<ferlinux> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Gooogle> lendo os logs achei 450verificação de um tal spiderbot saindo de um link RU
<ferlinux> Segura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ferlinux> Ai.............
<Gooogle> server location: Russian Federation
<Gooogle> :S
<Gooogle> AFK
<Gooogle> ate amanha
<ferlinux> Boas.............
<ferlinux> Até mais!
<kaian> alguém sabe me dizer como compartilhar arquivos , meu note é ubuntu 10.10 e o pc do meu irmão é o ruiWindows xp
<rafaelsoaresbr> kaian, clica com o botão direito sobre a pasta que quer compartilhar e vá em propriedades e depois na aba compartilhar
<kaian> mais o xp vai enchegar a minha pasta
<rafaelsoaresbr> kaian, o sistema vai pedir que sejam instalados alguns pacotes, instale e faça logoff
<rafaelsoaresbr> kaian, o xp deve enxergar sim a pasta
<kaian> rafaelsoaresbr Tenho um router d-link e sera que o XP vai enchegar a minha pasta compartilhada
<kaian> esta bem estou instalando os pacotes
<rafaelsoaresbr> kaian, se a rede estiver configurada corretamente, ips, gateway e etc... tudo deve correr bem
<kaian> é tudo automatico eu creio
<kaian> minha net ta lenta :x
<PingaR0x> alguem aqui tem um notebook daqueles que vem com gpu hibrida ( uma intel e uma dedicada) ???? e teve problemas para instalar o driver da dedicada???
<newclimb> boa noite
<newclimb> pessoal sumiu meu controlador de volume da minha barra do desktop alguem sabe como adiciono novamente
<peregrinator_six> newclimb,
<newclimb> peregrinator_six, diga la
<peregrinator_six> newclimb, restornar com ele não lembro se já fiz mas vale retornar a forma original de como venho assim que vc instalou pela primeira vez...?!
<PingaR0x> alguem pode tentar me ajudar a acertar a configuração de placas de videos de um vostro 3300??? !
<PingaR0x> alguem ae pra me ajudar??
<nullck> PingaR0x: qual o problema  ?
<PingaR0x> nullck: assim acabei de comprar um dell vostro 3300 e esse trem tem 2 placa de video um da intel e uma da nvidia... qndo tento instalar o da nvidia o X nao carrega
<PingaR0x> nullck: so se eu apagar o xorg.conf gerado para o nvidia volta a pegar
<nullck> tem os modulos da nvidia instalado ai  ?
<PingaR0x> root@Capricorn:/home/lucas# lspci | grep "VGA"
<PingaR0x> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<PingaR0x> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<PingaR0x> s
<PingaR0x> tenho
<PingaR0x> da um erro... fla que nao encontra screen...
<PingaR0x> vou postar o log do xorg
<nullck> isso ai nao sao modulos
<nullck> lsmod
<PingaR0x> eu so to postando
<nullck> sim mostra
<PingaR0x> calma
<PingaR0x> pq um flou que tinha nada a ver
<PingaR0x> ja to me adiantando kkk
<PingaR0x> root@Capricorn:/home/lucas# lsmod | grep nvidia
<PingaR0x> nvidia              10634091  0
<nullck> ah ta
<nullck> certo
<PingaR0x> o erro que me veem
<PingaR0x> eh screen not found
<PingaR0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566191/
<PingaR0x> nullck: tem alguma ideia do que posso fazer?!
<nullck> PingaR0x: foi mal to quase roncando aqui
<nullck> ftp://download1.nvidia.com/solaris/1.0-8774/README/chapter-02.html
<nullck> ve ae
<PingaR0x> que que seria esse link do solaris?
<nullck> le ueh
<PingaR0x> eh ftp mesmo?
<PingaR0x> ta aparecendo nada
<PingaR0x> a foi
<PingaR0x> eu vou tentar aqui...
<PingaR0x> ja venho
<PingaR0x> dai nullck
<PingaR0x> ta na mesma... masi agora fui mais inteligente entrei do outro note kkk
<nullck> rs
<PingaR0x> ta na mesma ainda cara
<PingaR0x> to ficand oencanado
<nullck> se vc troca para vesa
<nullck> funciona  ?
<PingaR0x> se eu deletar o xorg.conf
<PingaR0x> funfa no da intel no caso
<nullck> entendi
<nullck> qual o seu note  ?
<PingaR0x> tenho 2 o que ta dando zica eh um vostro 3300
<PingaR0x> eu rodei o mundo atras dum tutorial e nada
<nullck> no site da dell deve ter o driver mano
<PingaR0x> nullck: mais carai nao eh suportado... kkkk eu instalei o ubuntu pq nao gosto do windows... kkkk
<nullck> PingaR0x: eh sim
<nullck> a dell fornece driver de linux
<nullck> pelo menos para redhat
<PingaR0x> show!
<PingaR0x> hum
<PingaR0x> fuuu
<nullck> e tem note deles q ja vem com ubuntu
<PingaR0x> eu nao sei cara... eu baixei o ubuntu pq tem masi pacote... pra mim tanto faz ja estou triste do meu macbook ter queimad oo teclado anyway
<PingaR0x> nullck: to puto de nao estar conseguindo ativar a nvidia... ta trash
<nullck> desiste nao meu
<PingaR0x> vou nada so que ja sao 3h da manha
<nullck> ihh ?
<nullck> rs
<nullck> eh melhor na madruga msm
<nullck> ahauhuaha
<PingaR0x> nullck: eu to acordado dedas 6h da manha kkkk
<nullck> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201001-4955
<PingaR0x> nullck: tentei 3 driver e nada
<nullck> ve ae
<nullck> ta certificado rs
<PingaR0x> rs
<PingaR0x> mais qual modelo?
<PingaR0x> o meu eh om ais completo kkkkk
<PingaR0x> completamente dor de cabeça tbm
<nullck> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201001-4955
<nullck> ve o site
<PingaR0x> nullck: pior que eu ja xeguei tacando linux no note... nem sei se ta funcionando ou nao a gpu kkk
<PingaR0x> nullck: mais creio que pelo menos funfando esteja ja que eh reconhecida... kkkk
<nullck> procura no google vostro 3300 ubuntu
<nullck> vc descola oq precisa
<PingaR0x> ja tentei
<PingaR0x> acho um monte de coisa mais
<PingaR0x> nenhum ta dando
<PingaR0x> nullck: ele eh certificado na 10.04.... to qse baixando ela!
<PingaR0x> nullck: to baixando a 10.04 memo
<nullck> baixa e faz upgrade
<PingaR0x> mais nem fudendo
<PingaR0x> se funfar certin
<PingaR0x> eu vou ficar na 10.04
<PingaR0x> ateh acabar O LTS
<nullck> nao entendendo de ubuntu
<nullck> se vc acha isso uma boa ideia ta bom rs
<PingaR0x> nullck: minha vontade eh tacar na parede.......!
<nullck> ai man se vc nao tiver paciencia de resolver os problemas que aparecem ... vai pro windows
<PingaR0x> nullck: qual vc ta usando?!
<nullck> eh soh n n n f
<nullck> e ja era
<nullck> uso fedora
<PingaR0x> nullck: eu to a 1 mes... tentando fazer isso.. :x
<nullck> minha placa de video eh intel
<nullck> nao ligo pra video
<nullck> soh cpu e memoria
<PingaR0x> nullck: o meu ja veio incluso nao sabia... que era 2 gpu
<nullck> rs
<PingaR0x> nullck: so comprei esse modelo do vostro 33000 pq a luz acende rsrsrs
<PingaR0x> nullck: bom pra trabalhar a noite
<PingaR0x> rsrsrs!
<nullck> hahauua
<PingaR0x> nullck: eu quero ligar o nvidia por ligar... nao faço tanta questao mais ja que tenho eu quero que funcione!
<nullck> aham
<nullck> eu nao essa placa
<nullck> senao te ajudava
<PingaR0x> nullck: to baixando fedora e ubuntu aki... vamo vendo
<PingaR0x> nullck: to qse baixando o debian tbm....
<PingaR0x> diaxo de trem complicado kkk
<nullck> rss
<nullck> hoje eu mostrei o xen para o meu chefe
<nullck> na empresa temos o vmware server esxi
<nullck> imagine o esxi = windows
<nullck> e o xen = openbsd
<nullck> queme eh o cara mais esperto o que mexer no esxi ou o do xen  ?
<nullck> linux eh isso mano
<PingaR0x> nullck: pior eh assim... nao axo nem um bug report... nao creio qeu seja o primeiro a ter algum problema do genero
<nullck> qual o modelo exato da sua placa de video  ?
<PingaR0x> 310m
<nullck> PingaR0x: pronto
<nullck> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607642
<nullck> ve isso
<nullck> agora vai mano
<PingaR0x> nullck: vamo ver! rodei umas 50 forma ...
<nullck> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-260-19-12-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04-using-ppa.html
<nullck> faz isso
<nullck> ja era
<nullck> PingaR0x: cara vc ta a 1 mes para resolver um negocio que eu pesquisei no google e menos de 1 hora ja tenho solucao manoo
<nullck> google eh seu amigo
<nullck> vai na dele q vc passa de ano
<nullck> eu posso conectar ssh na sua maquina e arrumar isso ai  ??
<nullck> rs
<PingaR0x> nullck: eu to lendo ... aparentemente o cara conseguiu nao
<nullck> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<nullck> sudo apt-get update
<nullck> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<nullck> cola ai no terminal isso ai
<PingaR0x> ja fiz isso
<PingaR0x> fail more
<PingaR0x> vou tentar fazer um downgrade para a 10.04
<nullck> putzz q merda meu
<nullck> blzzz
<PingaR0x> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/643895
<PingaR0x> eh um bug
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 643895 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia propietary driver fails to load X with geforce 310M" [High,Confirmed]
<PingaR0x> kkkk
<nullck> hahuahuhahhaua
<nullck> q zicaaaaaaaa
<PingaR0x> vou dar downgrade ou
<PingaR0x> trocarrr
<PingaR0x> de distro
<nullck> okk
<PingaR0x> a distro em si nao me importa mtooo
<nullck> debian eh ruim por isso
<PingaR0x> eu gosto do ubuntu por causa do tweak...
<nullck> mas enfim
<PingaR0x> so por isso tbm
<nullck> rsss
<PingaR0x> por mim usava arch
<Alex-Musicman> esse 10.10 parece ta meio osso
<Alex-Musicman> já até tiraram os kernel -rt e -lowlatency dos repo
<PingaR0x> eu to qse trocando...
<Alex-Musicman> quem trabalha com VST q se ferra
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<PingaR0x> nullck: que versao ta o kernel do fedora?
<PingaR0x> nullck: se nao for abusar mto aonde ta o bugtrack do fedora? vou ver se tem o bug do vostro lá
<Alex-Musicman> eu ainda uso o 8.04
<PingaR0x> alex se eu usar o 8.04 o note nao liga! rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> kkk
<nullck> [nullck@nullcknote ~]$ uname -a
<nullck> Linux nullcknote.localdomain 2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686.PAE #1 SMP Thu Dec 23 16:10:47 UTC 2010 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<nullck> meu kernel eh o mais atual
<Alex-Musicman> os[Linux 2.6.24-28-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) 2200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.50GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 50.7% free] disk[Total: 153.1GB, 9.6% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]] sound[EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1 [SB0220]]
<Alex-Musicman> PingaR0x: o note liga sim... agora se vai entrar no ambiente gráfico, aí é outra história hauehae
<Alex-Musicman> se o note não ligar, não é por causa do OS.. é pq ele tá descarregado ou queimou :P
<PingaR0x> nullck: dai vou ver se o fedora tbm foi afetado por esse bug rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> então nem prioritario nem opensource rola?
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<PingaR0x> por mias que seja proprietario eu quero usar o driver ue... a placa ta aivou deixar a toa?!
<PingaR0x> ligar o X eh so nao ativar o  nvidia funfa tranquilo... mais eu quero com ele funfando rsrs
<nullck> PingaR0x: pega o patch do driver
<nullck> e joga no kernel
<nullck> pega o driver da distro antiga
<Alex-Musicman> derrepente é isso
<Alex-Musicman> tenta recompilar o kernel
<Alex-Musicman> usa o kernelcheck
<Alex-Musicman> ^^
<nullck> PingaR0x: o ubuntu e o debian tem essas com coisas pagas .. mas isso nao tem impede de fazer as coisas do seu jeito
<PingaR0x> vou eh pegar o debian unstable e abraço!
<PingaR0x> kkkk
<nullck> rs
<nullck> bom galera o papo ta bom
<nullck> mas vou dormir
<nullck> depois me conte como terminou a novela PingaR0x
<nullck> falow
<Alex-Musicman> kk
<PingaR0x> alex
<PingaR0x> se por a iso no cd
<PingaR0x> sera q da pra boot?
<Alex-Musicman> acho q não
<Alex-Musicman> há como bootar pelo pen.. mas não sei comofaz
<Alex-Musicman> é até estranho uma placa da nvidia dar esses problemas.... já que nvidia e ATI costumam ter bastante suporte no Linux
<Alex-Musicman> se não funfa o proprietário, funfa o opensource
<Alex-Musicman> as vezes q pode ter a "sorte" do 3D não rolar
<PingaR0x> eh que no mac da certo so por a iso rsrs, mias então aparentemente eh so no em alguams versoes do kernel que ta dando isso...
<PingaR0x> alex-musicman: dai vou ver se no debian tbm vai dar crep
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs blz
<Alex-Musicman> o único ruim do debian q eles são fãs em velharias
<PingaR0x> alex-musicman: qual eu devo utilizar entao ? mint eh baseado no ubuntu entao... deve ter o bug rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> levou anos pro lenny ficar estável
<Alex-Musicman> rsr
<Alex-Musicman> aí depende
<Alex-Musicman> mas tenta o 10.04 pra ver
<Alex-Musicman> se não der certo, tenta compilar com o kernelcheck, que coloca na versão mais recente de kernel
<Alex-Musicman> alguma gambiarra tem q dar certo haeuhu
<PingaR0x> me explica com oseria esse kernel check?! tipo to por fora... to a 4 anos so no mac os x rsrsrs textmate <3
<Alex-Musicman> http://kcheck.sourceforge.net/
<Alex-Musicman> ele procura por versões recentes de kernel, e depois instala
<PingaR0x> da zica com mo sistema essa budega nao?
<Alex-Musicman> aí vc bota da maneira q quiser
<Alex-Musicman> q nada
<PingaR0x> hum
<Alex-Musicman> se o kernel não funcionar, é só escolher o antigo na inicialização do grub
<PingaR0x> boa...
<PingaR0x> vou baixar entao essa prega
<PingaR0x> por no pen e instalar lah
<Alex-Musicman> na época q eu usei, instalou o 2.6.35-candela
<Alex-Musicman> mas isso tem quase 1 ano rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> nem sei se tem versão nova
<Alex-Musicman> derrepente o patch level é mais novo
<PingaR0x> axo que deve ter
<PingaR0x> pq tem 2.6.36 ja..
<Alex-Musicman> bom.. se ele já se tornou estável, então deve ser a versão que vai ficar
<PingaR0x> sei de nada
<PingaR0x> eu gostava do modo do arch
<PingaR0x> saiu
<PingaR0x> ta na distro kkkkk
<PingaR0x> foda que ele usa python3
<PingaR0x> como padrao dai fede
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<Alex-Musicman> parece  q o maverick tá com pouca opção de kernel
<Alex-Musicman> só no naty q vai voltar a ter mais opções
<Alex-Musicman> mas isso só lá pro fim de Abril
<PingaR0x> fim de abril tem chao
<PingaR0x> preciso trabalhar rsrsrs
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<Alex-Musicman> tomara que não seja tb a versão do X que esteja dando zica
<PingaR0x> acho que nao....
<PingaR0x> (espero)
<Alex-Musicman> o meu por exemplo nessa versão, tem 3 falhas no driver de aceleração
<Alex-Musicman> no 10.04 já não tem
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<PingaR0x> rsrs
<PingaR0x> vou tentar esse kernelcheck
<PingaR0x> to pegando a 1.2.5 memo
<Alex-Musicman> DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glAreTexturesResident!
<Alex-Musicman> DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glGenTextures!
<Alex-Musicman> DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glIsTexture!
<Alex-Musicman> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64
<PingaR0x> disgrama
<PingaR0x> kkk
<Alex-Musicman> o compiz tb não ta pegando por causa q não tá detectando o defaultdepht
<Alex-Musicman> mesmo q eu já tenha acertado no xorg
<Alex-Musicman> ele não detecta
<Alex-Musicman> mas outras coisas de opengl pega de boa
<Alex-Musicman> tipo o Google Earth
<PingaR0x> eh que eu preciso
<PingaR0x> pra autocad...
<PingaR0x> e coisas do genero
<Alex-Musicman> hum..
<Alex-Musicman> engraçado q eu não conseguia rodar o Google Earth pela minha onboard
<PingaR0x> dai eu to com meu mac qse pifando nao ta rolando ...
<Alex-Musicman> bom.. era uma SiS e não suportava 3D
<PingaR0x> dai resolvi comprar um outro note e por linux again
<PingaR0x> e boa
<Alex-Musicman> hehe
<Alex-Musicman> esse lance de drivers sempre foi uma coisa complicada msm
<Alex-Musicman> ainda mais quem compra periféricos da VIA, SiS e S3G
<PingaR0x> isso eh
<PingaR0x> tive sorte de suar intel ou nvidia
<Alex-Musicman> se ferram pq essas fabricantes não fornecem drivers
<PingaR0x> so que nao esperava por essa
<Alex-Musicman> na maioria das vezes tem que usar o VESa
<Alex-Musicman> q é um driver bem lerdo
<PingaR0x> to ligado
<PingaR0x> eu pelo menos tenho uma intel pra quebrar o galho rsrs
<Alex-Musicman> poiseh
<Alex-Musicman> eu botei essa Radeon 9250 pra substituir a bosta da SiS
<Alex-Musicman> não é uma super placa, mas comparado com a SiS, já da uma consideravel diferença
<PingaR0x> dai nao sei
<PingaR0x> nao entendo mto de placa de video
<PingaR0x> so quero saber que faça oque eu preciso pra ser sincero..
<Alex-Musicman> com a SiS, os videos em FullHD agarravam
<Alex-Musicman> os do YouTube tb
<Alex-Musicman> com essa ATI já não acontece
<Alex-Musicman> blz
<Alex-Musicman> ^^
<Alex-Musicman> nesse kernelcheck só tem um problema
<Alex-Musicman> tem q ter saco de papai noel
<Alex-Musicman> pra esperar o kernel compilar
<Alex-Musicman> kk
<Alex-Musicman> era engraçado
<Alex-Musicman> no celeron 2.4 levava mais que 12 horas pra compilar
<PingaR0x> brinca nao!
<Alex-Musicman> nesse Semprom 1.5 levou menos de 8
<PingaR0x> aki
<PingaR0x> deve levar pouco então
<Alex-Musicman> um amigo meu que tem um quadcore compilou em menos de 3
<Alex-Musicman> talvez 2
<Alex-Musicman> quanto mais cores melhor
<PingaR0x> aki tem 4
<PingaR0x> mais nao sei se rola
<PingaR0x> melhor que um quadcore
<PingaR0x> nunca parei pra observar esses i5 pra ser sincero
<Alex-Musicman> rsrs
<PingaR0x> to mto na ideia
<PingaR0x> ta funfando ta bom... ta ligado
<Alex-Musicman> uhum
<Alex-Musicman> mas um celeron para um dual core 2.0 já é uma diferença drástica
<Alex-Musicman> como de um 486 para pentium 3
<PingaR0x> tindi
<Alex-Musicman> bom amigo, vou tirar um ronco, vlw?
<Alex-Musicman> fui, boa sorte ae
<PingaR0x> alex e pra usar esse
<PingaR0x> kernelchekc?
<Alex-Musicman> no site tem os passos
<PingaR0x> ok
<Alex-Musicman> nos forums tb
<asdf2> boa noite
<asdf2> como habilitar o Uheadaread no ubuntu 10.04 ?
<asdf2> no kernel 2.6.37 compilado
<asdf2> alguém sabe ?
<thiago_> Bom dia, a paz! Alguém faz uso do Avidemux?
<thiago_> Como manter a resolução de determinado video (as tarjas pretas) , avi para DVD no avidemux?
<Fulano> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<OdidrepodnumbuS> <marcos> [07:12:24] desculpa  por  qualquer coisa que  te magoo ,nao  foi  minha  inteção
<OdidrepodnumbuS> sem essa, na boa fazem e se arrependem, nao horam nem suas palavras
<OdidrepodnumbuS> afk
<ffr76> bom dia
<rogerio> bom dia alguém usa o qbittorrent a mais de 1ano?
<marmadeoli> Bom dia galera... alguém sabe dizer se a impressora laser scx4200 tem suporte para o ubuntu 10.10?  Tentei aqui e ela envia uma mensagem de erro cups-insecurity-...
<marmadeoli> samsung
<Pskol> marmadeoli, tem
<marmadeoli> Pskol: pode me dar uma ajuda cara?
<marmadeoli> tentei instalar o UnifiedDriver mas ao chegar na escolha da porta ela não encontra a impressora
<Pskol> marmadeoli, eu ja instalei em um debian, concerteza o ubuntu tem suporte tbm
<marmadeoli> Pskol: eu já tinha conseguido instalar esta impressora numa versão anterior ao ubuntu 10.10. Lembro que na época havia o dirver na própria página da samsumg, mas agora ele não consta mais lá
<Pskol> marmadeoli, instala o pacote splix
<marmadeoli> Pskol: ele já está instalado
<Pskol> marmadeoli, dxa eu ver aki. mom...
<Pskol> Description: Samsung_Compras
<Pskol> Location:
<Pskol> Printer Driver: Samsung ML-1710, 1.0
<Pskol> Printer State: idle, accepting jobs, published.
<Pskol> Device URI: usb://Samsung/SCX-4200%20Series
<Pskol> veja esse driver ai
<Pskol>  Printer Driver: Samsung ML-1710, 1.0
<marmadeoli> hummm, este eu não testei
<Pskol> ele é compativel, funcionou 100%
<marmadeoli> vc baixou ele da página da samsung mesmo?
<Pskol> nao
<Pskol> marmadeoli,  http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-SCX-4200
<Pskol> so instalando o splix ja aparece esse driver ai
<Pskol> nesse link ai tem um splix mais atualizado
<marmadeoli> ok, blz
<marmadeoli> vou tentar aqui
<marmadeoli> Pskol: continua o erro
<marmadeoli> sttoping job because the scheduler could not execute a filter
<nT4BR> alguem ta usando o ubuntu server 10.10 pra prod de apps rails?
<tania_> : )
<virtu|OFF|> olha a tania
<virtu|OFF|> ta ai
<virtu|OFF|> se achou la com o empathy?
<virtu|OFF|> saiu
<tania_> por algum motivo o plugin WebKit esta desistabilizando o pidgin
<virtu|OFF|> tania_: 1 min
<xGrind> \o
<virtu|OFF|> e ae
<tania_> oie
<virtu> não encontrei nada no google referente há uma possível incompatibilidade ou bug do plugin com o client
<virtu> 0o
<tania_> acho que deve ser bug comigo mesma
<virtu> será? =P
<tania_> as vezes acontece cada coisa que até deus duvida
<tania_> geralmente é
<virtu> faça um teste... desabilite o plugin
<virtu> e veja se o client opera normalmente
<tania_> é o que eu fiz
<tania_> sem o plugin fica normal
<virtu> o plugin tem alguma versao mais antiga? pra tu tentar rodar esta versao mais antiga e ver se fica ok
<tania_> eu até acho que sei o que aprontei
<virtu> ahhhhhhhh
<virtu> =P
<tania_> apagei um template.html
<tania_> acho que não deveria Oo
<virtu> reinstala o que gera este arquivo
<virtu> dai problema pode se resolver
<tania_> é o que to fazendo ;)
<virtu> eu to lavando roupa
<tania_> detalhe, aprontei outra por aqui e não habilita mais os efeitos visuais extra
<virtu> e depois treinar: Final Fantasy - To Zanarkand no piano
<tania_> dia de roupa XD
<tania_> o meu já passou, foi na quinta
<tania_> Tenho curiosidade em jogar Final Fantasy
<virtu> eu joguei quando guri
<virtu> agora só fico tentando tocar as musicas
<Aprendiz> Gostaria de saber dos amigos e amigas se existe um dicionário nativo para o Ubuntu?
<Aprendiz> Quem daqui é de Alagoas e conhece o Linux Ubuntu avançado?
<Aprendiz> Tem algum usuário do ubuntu com nível avançado neste chat?
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, boa tarde! Vai lá em aplicativos--->escritorio--->Dicionario, só não sei usa-lo, se vc aprender me ensina!
<Aprendiz> Já tentei não é funcional
<peregrinator_six> é o único que vem com ele, desconheço outro, eorry...
<peregrinator_six> *sorry...
<Aprendiz> Exixte um projeto de dicionário nativo Chamado Pajé. Porém ainda não queria baixa-lo em razão de alguma críticas que foram feitas ao autor!
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, já tentou ai pelos sites especializados em programas pra Linux...?!
<peregrinator_six> um...
<peregrinator_six> não sabia disso...
<Aprendiz> Já tenho pesquisado fazem dias
<Aprendiz> peregrinator, você consegui custumizar seu ubuntu para Windows servem (7)?
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, qual estilo de dicionario...?! De tradução ou de noça lingua materna...?!
<peregrinator_six> *nossa...
<Aprendiz> ofline
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2006-August/011057.html
<Aprendiz> você tecla de qual cidade?
<peregrinator_six> rio de janeiro.
<peregrinator_six> baixada.
<Aprendiz> Como estão as coisa ai em termos de difusão do software opensouse
<Gooogle> amsg AFK: aprender politicas de segurança 'security policy' in AZINFO
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz,  é tem avançando.
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, peregrinator, você consegui custumizar seu ubuntu para Windows servem (7)?
<peregrinator_six> como assim...?!
<Aprendiz> Ficou uma joia
<Aprendiz> só você vendo
<Aprendiz> se quizer te ensino?
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, tá falando do que, tema...?!
<tania_> peregrinator_six: acho que ele tá falando disso http://info.abril.com.br/forum/viewtopic.php?f=163&t=3656
<Aprendiz> De visual funionalidades ícones e etc.. Porám você continuará recebendo atualização do canonical e ainda estara na segurança do linux
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, isso é velho..
<peregrinator_six> já sabia a muito tempo! ;)
<Aprendiz> pois é eu sou ainda um aprendiz
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, http://ubuntued.info/tema15-windows7
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, eu prefiro este aqui ó... http://ubuntued.info/tema-29-macbuntu
<Aprendiz> Não não é tema é mudança total, ao ponto de que está oprendo o micro acha que está diante do servem
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, link por favor...
<peregrinator_six> tania_, boa tarde.
<tania_> oie XD td belezinha?
<Aprendiz> Olha, você tem que baixar um pacote de programa de trensformação, não lembro o link, procura no Google, e posteriomente
<Aprendiz> você vai no terminal e digita: sudo apt-get update
<peregrinator_six> tania_, vivendo neste planeta, nunca mesmo, mas o suficiente tenho tido graças a DEUS e com vc...?!
<Aprendiz> após a conclusão das atualizações do Lucyde Ubuntu 10.04 você executa
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, não completa não, não ovu fazer isso....
<peregrinator_six> queri ainformação, não quero isso ai não, só a informação mesmo, deixa, obrigado...
<peregrinator_six> *queria...
<Aprendiz> sudo apt-get install win 7, após descompactar o programa
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, manda ai pelo menos um Print Screen de seu Desktop usando isso ai...
<Aprendiz> OK
<Aprendiz> só não sei como inserir aqui neste chat, me diz ai...
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, ?
<Aprendiz> Não só do desktop mas também das pasta, diga um meio de lhe enviar
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, http://imagebin.org/
<Aprendiz> manda qualque Email e te mandarei tudo inclusive as instruções
<Aprendiz> Lembre-se o linux tem sua linguagem em C e Assembly, entrretanto a alteração lhe dá o conforto como se você estivesse lidando com atlhos do DOS
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, vc não estaria falando do WINE não né...?!
<Aprendiz> Não Wine é apena um emulador para rodar programas destinados ao windows
<JoaoSantana> Aprendiz, WINE é uma camada de aplicação.
<Aprendiz> Dá no mesmo
<JoaoSantana> Aprendiz, Wine Is Not an Emulator.
<Prechecoooo> Aew alguem pode me ajudar com um problema?
<Aprendiz> Espera ai você quer discutir ou aprender?
<Daekdroom> Prechecoooo, faça a pergunta e, se alguém puder ajudar, responderá.
<JoaoSantana> Aprendiz, não dá. Um emulador faz com que um programa pense estar rodando num hardware/software específico.
<Prechecoooo> ok
<Aprendiz> Qual a tua formação?
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, manda video do bagulho que vc tá usando ai...
<Daekdroom> O Wine é como uma lib qualquer.
<Daekdroom> Você precisa da GTK+ pra rodar programas em GTK+, do mesmo jeito que Wine para rodar aplicações Win32 ;)
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, youtube por favor...
<JoaoSantana> Aprendiz, o WINE é uma camada de aplicação, faz a tradução das chamadas de API do programa para o kernel entender.
<Daekdroom> Ele não converte nenhuma instrução x86, a não ser para compatibilidade em 64 bits.
<Aprendiz> Amigo não é baghulho, eu mesmo não me interessaria por bagulhos no meu PC
<JoaoSantana> Aprendiz, dizer que o WINE é um emulador não é certo. Leia a documentação do WINE.
<Aprendiz> Bem minha inteção aqui era encontrar alguém disposto a me por a par de um dicionário ofline em portuguê nativo, acho que está dificil.
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, "bagulho" é só forma de dizer assim como vc ter me chamado de "amigo" sem nunca ter me visto também... ;)
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, se tiver video no youtube favor mandar ai por favor...
<Aprendiz> para mim quem não é contra mim é por mim, logo amigo
<JoaoSantana> Aprendiz, já tentou o Micha Elvis?
<Prechecoooo> Eu instalei o Ubuntu 10.10 e instalei o drive da NVidia 260.19.36, Depois instalei todas as atualizações presentes no Ubuntu 10.10, depois que eu dei reboot, nao abri mais a interface grafica ( eu acho que é o gnome) e so fica numa tela preta , Usei esse comando gnome-settings-daemon e veio uma mensagem de erro Unable to initialize GTK + , se alguem souber como resolver meu problema , agradeço
<Daekdroom> Mesmo que o Wine pareça ser um emulador, pela definição bem estrita, ele não é.
<tania_> parecer!=ser
<Aprendiz> Vou lhe ser sincero não sei posta no youtube
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, não pedi isso rapaz...
<peregrinator_six> pedi pra vc me mandar um link de um video do youtube com isso ai que vc tá usando...
<peregrinator_six> tem nome isso ai por acaso...?!
<Aprendiz> Prechecooo tenta desistalar o teu ubuntu pelo gpartd, e reintalá-lo
<Prechecoooo> mais se eu fizer isso vou perde o drive /
<Prechecoooo> ?
<peregrinator_six> Prechecoooo, boa tarde. Uma dica, assim que vc instalar qualque sistema sempre, eu disse SEMPRE atualize-o primeiro...
<Prechecoooo> ok vou tenta formata re reinstalar o ubuntu 10.1
<Prechecoooo> e entao instala o drive
<Prechecoooo> e atualiza o sistema
<Prechecoooo> antes do drive claro
<Aprendiz> V1ebd as configurações de teu PC
<Prechecoooo> tipo na realidade
<Prechecoooo> eu venho tentando por o wow pra funcionar com o wine
<Prechecoooo> mais ele ta com poucos fdp
<Prechecoooo> fps*
<Prechecoooo> dai vi num canto que o drive da Nvidia que vem com o ubuntu nao presta e seria necessário instalar o que tem no site da nvidia
<peregrinator_six> Prechecoooo, eu não sei fazer, mas sei que da, este game tem nativo pra plataforma Linux...
<Aprendiz> Uma boa tarde a todos e até a próxima
<peregrinator_six> Prechecoooo, vou lhe mandar uma ótima ajuda pra vc baixar o driver certo...
<peregrinator_six> Aprendiz, obrigado pelo link...
<Prechecoooo> flw aprendiz
<peregrinator_six> Prechecoooo, mas só use-o depois de atualizar o sistema...
<Aprendiz> Qual link eu disse que não lembrava, disse para tu procurar no Google o pacote
<JoaoSantana> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<peregrinator_six> Prechecoooo, se gvia mesmo reinstalar o ubuntu ai né...?!
<peregrinator_six> *vai..
<Prechecoooo> (peregrinator_six): sim =/
<peregrinator_six> beleza, tá com a copia ain tudo direitinho...?!
<peregrinator_six> Prechecoooo, ?
<Prechecoooo> [peregrinator_six]: sim
<Prechecoooo> ]
<Prechecoooo> tenho no pendrive
<peregrinator_six> Prechecoooo, já que se vai recomeçar do zero de novo, vou lhe dar um guia no qual vc pode se basear sem medo... http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2139
<peregrinator_six> completinho, não lhe falta nada com ele! :)
<Prechecoooo> blz
<peregrinator_six> Prechecoooo, antes de vc formatar e voltar a instalar, me responde ai...
<Prechecoooo> [peregrinator_six]: fala
<peregrinator_six> Prechecoooo, vc tem banda larga...?! E se tem qual a sua velocidade...?!
<Prechecoooo> peregrinator_six:
<Prechecoooo> 10mb
<carlos_eduardo> olá, alguem pode me ajudar?
<tania_> carlos_eduardo: pergunta ai, quem puder ajudar lhe responderá
<tania_> ;)
<carlos_eduardo> meu kde não inciava mais... ai eu reinstalei ele com o apt-get
<carlos_eduardo> parou de funcionar depois de uma queda de energia, ai tive que dar  um fsck para voltar..
<carlos_eduardo> aí ele iniciou beleza depois que reinstalei
<carlos_eduardo> mas agora na hora do boot
<carlos_eduardo> chega uma hora que a tela fica toda preta
<carlos_eduardo> e nao passa disso
<carlos_eduardo> apaga até a luzinha do monitor
<carlos_eduardo> como se tivesse cortado o sinal de video
<carlos_eduardo> dai eu reinicio algumas vezes
<carlos_eduardo> e ele acaba entrando
<carlos_eduardo> mas é dificil
<carlos_eduardo> alguma idéia?
<peregrinator_six> carlos_eduardo, usa o live cd do seu Kubuntu ai e ve se assim rodatudo direitinho...!
<peregrinator_six> faz ai depois volta ediz se rodou direitinho ai...
<carlos_eduardo> e outra.. quando a tela fica preta nem o num lock do teclado liga mais
<peregrinator_six> carlos_eduardo, faz ai o que lhe disse...
<peregrinator_six> deṕoi sse volta e diz o que deu...
<carlos_eduardo> unica distro que tenho aqui em maos é o ubuntu 9.10 ...
<peregrinator_six> carlos_eduardo, serve!
<peregrinator_six> usa ai só pra ver o qyue vai acontecer...
<peregrinator_six> *que...
<krlos> olha..
<josue> boa tarde pessoal
<carlos_eduardo> peregrinator_six, tentei aqui
<carlos_eduardo> com o ubuntu ele inciai normal...
<carlos_eduardo> do live cd n
<carlos_eduardo> e
<carlos_eduardo> né
<peregrinator_six> explica direito....
<peregrinator_six> o live cd ele roda tranquilo ai...?!
<carlos_eduardo> sim
<peregrinator_six> e com o sistema no hd não...?!
<carlos_eduardo> não
<peregrinator_six> parece que a queda de energia zuou o seu sistema de alguma forma ai...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<carlos_eduardo> mas e nenhuma idéia? de como resolver?
<carlos_eduardo> sem precisar reinstalar o sistema?
<peregrinator_six> carlos_eduardo,  não, infelizmente não tenho muito conheciemnto tecnico ainda pra ser capaz de lhe ajudar, sorry...
<carlos_eduardo> :/
<peregrinator_six> eu lhe aconcelharia a pegar tudo o que lhe for importante de seu hd e formatar depois...
<carlos_eduardo> mas deve ser algo ligado ao kernel
<carlos_eduardo> porque nao chega na hora de iniar o kde
<carlos_eduardo> é antes disso
<peregrinator_six> carlos_eduardo, então de mais um tempo antes de tomar qualquer decisão e veja se não aparece ai alguem com mais conhecimentos tecnicos pra lhe orientar nisso ai...
<carlos_eduardo> porque olha
<carlos_eduardo> antes eu digitei acpi=off
<carlos_eduardo> e ele inciiou normal
<carlos_eduardo> qaundo reiniciei... ele voltou a apresentar o erro
<peregrinator_six> OdidrepodnumbuS, boa tarde! Poderia ajudar o rapaz aqui por favor...?!
<josue> pessoal preciso montar uma rede ubuntu/xp e ñ estou conseguindo
<josue> podem me dar uma mão
<josue> ?
<peregrinator_six> josue, não sei sobre mas espero que lhe ajude... http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-br@bazar.conectiva.com.br/msg13419.html
<josue> blz
<ateu_> alguém aqui manja de rsync?
<ateu_> tem coisa melhor que ele pra fazer backup?
<fulano> Para que serve a porta 68 : bootpc, para que serve esse bootpc ???
<fulano> posso fechar essa porta?
<fulano>  ????
<nullck> fulano ela ta em listen para vc  ?
<nullck> netstat -natup |grep 68
<nullck> ve ae
<fulano> vo ver
<fulano> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:68              0.0.0.0:*                           5343/dhclient3
<fulano> olha ai
<fulano> minha dúvida é se posso fechar esta porta, so iniciante no linux.
<fulano> como eu fecho essa porta pelo iptables?
<fulano> 8 udp
<fulano> 68*
<OdidrepodnumbuS> [15:31] <peregrinator_six> [20:35:45] OdidrepodnumbuS, boa tarde! Poderia ajudar o rapaz aqui por favor...?!
<fulano>  NOSSA PRA QUE TANTA GENTE NO CANAL E NENHUM ME RESPONDE???
<OdidrepodnumbuS> R: voltei agora estava em um 'cursinho de segurança em redes'
<fulano> ia blz
<fulano> em
<OdidrepodnumbuS> fulano: vou ler sua pergunta, espere
<fulano> pera ai eu refaço ela
<fulano> Para que serve a porta 68 : bootpc, para que serve esse bootpc ???
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ninguem e seu empregado ou tao pouco recebe para ajudar
<fulano> kkkkkkkkkkk
<fulano> Para que serve a porta 68 : bootpc, para que serve esse bootpc ???
<fulano> posso fechar essa porta?
<fulano> ela é udp eu sei! mas para que serve esse bootpc?
<fulano> posso fechar essa porta? que não tera problemas?
<nullck> fulano: cara porq vc nao procura do google antes de perguntar
<fulano> ja procurei
<OdidrepodnumbuS> se vc fechar vc vai saber se da problema, caso de problemas so abrir novamente, o google é o melhor lugar para procurar suas resposta, tenho que sair agora vou para o 2 cursinho de infra-estrutura de rede,
<fulano> cara pra q tanto "cursinho"
<fulano> e nem soube me responder
<nullck> fulano: sua configuracao de rede eh estatica ou vc usa o dhclient ?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> fulano: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/closing-port-68-udp-97139/
<fulano> minha conexão é ipfixo
<OdidrepodnumbuS> procure suas respostas
<nullck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277298
<nullck> o dhclient de qualquer forma esta rodando  ?
<nullck> fulano: nao vou te ensinar le ai vc eh mto arrogante
<nullck> to saindo
<fulano> olha ai
<fulano> http://pastebin.com/AMQ352Gz
<fulano> viu ja tentei isso ai mano
<nullck> porta udp nao pega nada se esta em listen
<nullck> o que eu vou fazer em um computador com porta udp em listen  ? nada
<fulano> mas então porq ta aberta?
<nullck> mata o processo do dhclient
<nullck> se vc ler
<nullck> vc entende
<fulano> como ?
<fulano> mata o processo do dhclient , como?
<nullck> fulano: vc tem preguica de ler  ?
<nullck> fulano: o certo eh nao dar o peixe em si te ensinar a pescar vai no google
<nullck> digita la matar processo linux
<nullck> vc aprende
<fulano> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<fulano> ta espera ai
<nullck> ou comeco pelo basico do iniciante
<nullck> leia o foca linux
<nullck> e aprenda pelo menos a gerenciar processos
<nullck> depois ai sim vc vem com duvidas mais interessantes
<nullck> vou sair agora cansei to estressado
<fulano> kkkkkkkk
<fulano> cansou do q?
<fulano> ta sei matar o processo mas como acho ele?
<fulano> e se eu matar
<fulano> so vou matar na hora!
<fulano> e depois?
<nullck> tira ele de inicializacao
<nullck> vc ta usando ip fixo
<nullck> nao precisa do dhclient
<nullck> ele quem abre a porta 68 la
<fulano> aff fui, prefiro estudar meus pentest, fazer meus ddos com tunelamento do que fica aki pedindo ajuda pra uma canbada de lamer q se diz "técnicos" etc, um exemplo: Odidrepodnumbu, o cara entra pra falar : voltei agora estava em um 'cursinho de segurança em redes', i dai cara, vai tomu no seu cú, pra que fala essas porra, quem quer saber isso? que "se achar", pinta a cara de preto seu cú de vermelho coloca uma melancia na
<fulano> cabeça e sobe num poste seu troxa! aff canssei disso
<nullck> vc vai estudar pentest ?
<nullck> nem sabe fechar a porta
<nullck> rs
<nullck> vai la
<barna> !abuso <fulano> aff fui, prefiro estudar meus pentest, fazer meus ddos com tunelamento do que fica aki pedindo ajuda pra uma canbada de lamer q se diz "técnicos" etc, um exemplo: Odidrepodnumbu, o cara entra pra falar : voltei agora estava em um 'cursinho de segurança em redes', i dai cara, vai tomu no seu cú, pra que fala essas porra, quem quer saber isso? que "se achar", pinta a cara de preto seu cú de vermelho coloca uma melancia na
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'abuso <fulano' not found
<barna> <fulano> cabeça e sobe num poste seu troxa! aff canssei disso
<barna> !abuso
<ubottu-br> Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<barna> !abuso | <fulano> aff fui, prefiro estudar meus pentest, fazer meus ddos com tunelamento do que fica aki pedindo ajuda pra uma canbada de lamer q se diz "técnicos" etc, um exemplo: Odidrepodnumbu, o cara entra pra falar : voltei agora estava em um 'cursinho de segurança em redes', i dai cara, vai tomu no seu cú, pra que fala essas porra, quem quer saber isso? que "se achar", pinta a cara de preto seu cú de vermelho coloca uma melancia na
<ubottu-br> <fulano> aff fui, prefiro estudar meus pentest, fazer meus ddos com tunelamento do que fica aki pedindo ajuda pra uma canbada de lamer q se diz "técnicos" etc, um exemplo: Odidrepodnumbu, o cara entra pra falar : voltei agora estava em um 'cursinho de segurança em redes', i dai cara, vai tomu no seu cú, pra que fala essas porra, quem quer saber isso? que "se achar", pinta a cara de preto seu cú de vermelho coloca uma melancia na: Po
<barna> <fulano> cabeça e sobe num poste seu troxa! aff canssei disso
<nullck> boa barna
<marcos> como  salvar  as  configurações  feita  em um programa
<marcos> ?
<omelete> aqui fechar ou ok fica salvo
<marcos> configuro o amsn. e  quando  saiu dele sai  tudo q  tinha  feito
<omelete> problema cm fone aqui
<omelete> achando baixo d+
<barna> nullck, :)
<Ursinha> reporting for duty
<nullck> assim eu nao quis me achar nem nada acho que ateh ajudei bastante mas o cara quer que pega na maozinha ai nao da e ainda eh arrogante
<barna> não acompanhei a conversa por inteiro! mas palavrão e ofensa não é admitido aki no canal!
<nullck> sim
<nullck> bom vou indo nessa
<nullck> fui
<barna> t+
<virtu> e ai pqatsi blz...
<pqatsi> opa opa
 * pqatsi empurra KamusHadenes nictuku ptl otubo e Ursinha 
<pqatsi> virtu: uia, que mensagem bonitinha
 * pqatsi nunca teve saco pra aprender a faze-las
<virtu> que mensagem?
<pqatsi> [12/02-17:51:00] [FreeNode] -virtu(bd06c3cd@gateway/web/freenode/ip.189.6.195.205)- http://www.youtube.com/user/virtuosit
<pqatsi> :D
<virtu> ahh
<virtu> notice...
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> acho que ja mandei isso alguma vez na vida
<virtu> quem é das bem das antiga lembra
 * pqatsi ficando velho e burro pra irc
<virtu> é a vida
<virtu> cada ano que passa é algo de novo que conheço na vida de um velho... tem meses que doi o joelho, em outros doi as junta e assim vai
<virtu> =P
<pqatsi> desse jeito
<pqatsi> :D
<virtu> comprei um desses http://www.korg.com/nanoseries pra brincar nas viagens
<virtu> um nanokey
<robot7p> brasil sil!
<robot7p> é ubuntu na caveira
<robot7p> alguem aí me explica como q eu instalo um programa no linux
<robot7p> é a primeira vez q utilizo linux
<robot7p> alooo
<robot7p> acorda aí pessoal
<robot7p> vou ter de pedir ajuda aos universitarios
<robot7p> tanta gente online e ninguem responde... são tudo fantasmas
<robot7p> yo
<robot7p> ran
<ubuntero> robot7p, que programa quer instalar?
<robot7p> é um de temperatura
<robot7p> ja consegui
<robot7p> mas como eu executo agora?
<robot7p> nao sei para onde ele foi..
<robot7p> no Windows ia tudo para uma pasta ne.. e criava links no desktop
<robot7p> a minha principal preocupação agora q mudei para linux é a temperatura do pc
<robot7p> nao sei aonde foi parar o programa..
<robot7p> anybody here anybody home
<robot7p> hello
<ubuntero> robot7p, mas qual é este programa?
<robot7p> vou passar o link
<robot7p> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/computer-temperature-monitor.htm
<robot7p> na instalação nao deu problema...
<robot7p> mas agora nao sei como usar o programa...
<ubuntero> robot7p, o programa é um applet, isso quer dizer que ele roda nos paineis do gnome
<ubuntero> robot7p, vc tem que adicionar ele clicando no painel com o botao direito e ir em adicionar ao painel
<ubuntero> os paineis são as barras encima e embaixo
<ubuntero> na lista tem que achar o que voce instalou e adicionar
<robot7p> vou tentar aqui
<robot7p> nao aparece na lista
<robot7p> como faço para adicionar manualmente
<NeoHack> ola
<NeoHack> tudo bem
<NeoHack> tem alguém ai que possa teclar comigo
<NeoHack> oiiiiiiiiiiii
<NeoHack> oi tudo bem
<NeoHack> bom estou aqui agora
<NeoHack> mas ninguém entra aqui
<NeoHack> pra converçar comigo
<NeoHack> como faço pra bater papo em
<NeoHack> oii
<NeoHack> me adiciona no MSN
<NeoHack> glennioalmeida@hotmail.com
<robot7p> oi
<Gooogle> fulano kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Gooogle> olha a sua idade
<Gooogle> ....
<Ddiogo> Olá pessoal, preciso de ajuda
<Gooogle> Ddiogo: qual sua duvida?
<NeoHack> até que fim alguém ai
<Ddiogo> Instalei o Ubuntu 10.04 no pc amd X4, 4gb ram, 500gb HD. Ele usa no maximo 450mb de ram
<NeoHack> ae pessoal
<NeoHack> vamos invadir um servidor
<NeoHack> vamos
<Ddiogo> só que ele fica paralisando
<Gooogle> !abuso | [18:21] <NeoHack> vamos invadir um servidor
<ubottu-br> [18:21] <NeoHack> vamos invadir um servidor: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Ddiogo> tipo, dando dando umas padarinhas, como se tivesse usando toda memoria
<NeoHack> ai ai ai
<Gooogle> Ddiogo: doença cronica, infelizmente não tenho resposta a sua pergunta, talvez alguem no canal tenha uma resposta
<Ddiogo> Ele reconheceu tudo, vídeo, audio,
<robot7p> ye ja consegui instalar um applet para checar a temperatura do pc
<Ddiogo> Alguem sabe como faço para ver as informações de inicialização do sistema? eu percebo que ele informa um erro, mas nao dá para ver
<Spiritual> como é o nome daquele programa que permite a leitura/gravação de arquivos na partição linux através do windows?
<omelete> Ddiogo,  var/log/messages
<Ddiogo> omelete: valeu!
<Ddiogo> Galera, coincidentemente, depois de eu instalar o kernel-pae para reconhecer os quase 4gb de ram, meu sistema Lucid ficou paralisando
<Ddiogo> desinstalei o kernel pae para ver se voltava ao normal, mas continua :(
<oicram> salve galera
<oicram> 17:45 em Manaus
<oicram> dia quente aqui
<oicram> qual as novidades do mundo open soucer
<robot7p> é ubuntu na caveira mané
<robot7p> Portugal!
<robot7p> tamos aqui representando a comunidade ubuntu!
<robot7p> "Pra quê? ... fechar a porta..."
<robot7p> meu negóço é Ubuntu rapáa
<robot7p> né pra qualquer um não hein
<robot7p> pra q...
<robot7p> eitaa véi....    tem Google Earth pra Linux mané
<robot7p> reeeinnn
<robot7p> né poca merda não hein
<robot7p> é nóis
<robot7p> ... instalando
<omelete> vc tem o serial do  google earth ai pra me passar?
<robot7p> serial? nem precisa...
<robot7p> eu to aq é sem saber como instalar
<robot7p> vem em .bin
<robot7p> como se faz
<robot7p> sou iniciante em Linux..
<robot7p> esquece ja sei como
<robot7p> ixi deu erro na instalação..
<ffr76> Tarde
<robot7p> pronto... tive de ir ao site official baixar a versão certa
<kalib> Olá pessoal.. Atualizei hoje o meu kubuntu e o flash parou de funcionar. Fui no youtube e diz que preciso atualizar meu flash. Engraçado é que uma das atualizações no meu kubuntu hoje era justamente o flash
<kalib> alguém tem algum palpite?
<ffr76> pois e tive tb q baixar a ver antiga do flash pq a mais recente não funfava
<kalib> como fez
<kalib> ?
<kalib> para resolver?
<nqatsi> kalib, tava acontecendo isso aqui
<ffr76> baixei a versão para 8.04 deb
<kalib> eita.. para 8.04?
<nqatsi> e foi só ir nos repositórios e instalar o flash-plugin
<kalib> eu tava rodando numa boa..até a atualização de hj..
<ffr76> sim meu so e jaunty
<nqatsi> voltou a funcionar
<nqatsi> aqui e no ubuntu da minha namorada
<nqatsi> os dois 10.04
<ffr76> perfeito
<kalib> como faço então?
<nqatsi> (até fiquei de cara como foi facil)
<kalib> eu uso arch... tá de boa no arch..
<kalib> minha namorada q o usa o kubuntu..
<nqatsi> a ta
<kalib> e deu pau aqui no dela quando atualizamos hj
<nqatsi> eu só dei um apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nqatsi> e foi
<kalib> ok..vou testar
<kalib> o nonfree
<nqatsi> minha namorada disse que foi pela central de aplicativos e procurou flash
<ffr76> fiz pelo site mesmo
<nqatsi> aha
<nqatsi> eu aqui ja tava procurando um monte de coisa nos foruns e ela só instalou pela central mesmo haha
<kalib> hehe...
<kalib> vou checar..
<nqatsi> acostumado a fazer do jeito mais difícil, ela resolveu o meu e o dela em 3 minutos :)
<kalib> pela central.. diz q o flash já está instaldo..
<kalib> tanto o adobe flash plugin..
<kalib> quanto o nonfree
<kalib> o.O
<nqatsi> hmm
<nqatsi> que coisa
<kalib> to falando..tava numa boa até a atualização de hj..
<kalib>  foi o q lascou
<nqatsi> sim... mesma coisa
<nqatsi> sei la o qq due
<nqatsi> no site tem o .so pra baixar
<nqatsi> tem pra 64 inclusive
<kalib> pois eh vou tentar..
<nqatsi> mas é sempre um rolo
<nqatsi> tenta desistalar tudo e instalar o nonfree pelo terminal
<nqatsi> apt-get e tal
<nqatsi> as vezes vai mais facíl
<kalib> ok..
<kalib> tentando..vejamos...
<kalib> feito..
<kalib> removi ambos os flash..
<kalib> e mandei aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<kalib> funcionou de boa agora....
<kalib> vlw galera..
<kalib>  ;]
<nqatsi> aee
<nqatsi> hehehe
<kalib> vou nessa comer uma pizza com a gata (q agora tem flash.. novamente.. hauhauha)
<nqatsi> mais fácil do que esperado ehhe
<kalib> abraços
<nqatsi> abração
<kalib> ;]
<robot7p> :D
<robot7p> como é
<peregrinator_six> tania, :)
<tania> oie :)
<crimeboy> .quit
<ubottu-br> crimeboy: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
 * ferlinux is back (gone 00:06:57)
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-13
<virtu> e ae
<Gooogle> tem uma pessoa q esta com uma duvida, xfix ubuntu jaunty tinha, nas versao mais novas foi mudado?
<RanTao> Boa noite!
<samuel_mesq> Boa noite
<RanTao> Alguém conhece um bom programa para baicar musicas? Tipo emule?
<nqatsi> ja tentou o nicotine?
<virtu> internet
<nqatsi> é tipo o soulseek (mesma rede inclusive)
<RanTao> nqatsi, não, não conheço, você usa ele? tem um bom acervo?
<nqatsi> RanTao, então... eu usei a uns anos atrás... quando usava windows eu entrava sempre no soulseek e quando passei pro linux achei essa alternativa
<nqatsi> RanTao, o acervo todo são as pessoas que compartilham
<nqatsi> dá pra achar bastante coisa
<nqatsi> principalmente coisas mais alternativas/undergrounds
<Gooogle> XD montando meu primeiro servidor web, Debian :D ^^
<Gooogle> ops
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa noite brother! ;)
<samuel_mesq> oh primo já tinha esquecido o IRC ninguem falava comigo :(
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, tava em pvt, me desculpa ai!
<samuel_mesq> de boa
<samuel_mesq> escolhendo um presente aki pra mim mesmo alem da TV
<samuel_mesq> http://www.linuxmall.com.br/produto/camiseta-apt-get-a-life-frase-.html
<Gooogle> particionar um brinquedo de 2TB demora muito mesmo é normal? ext3
<virtu> chega de piano por hoje
<virtu> cansei
<virtu> ouvir um dream theater agora
<Gooogle> levou 25m para particionar O.o
<virtu> e olha que Deus criou a terra em 6 dias cara
<virtu> o que sao 25m? =P
<Gooogle> 25 minutos
<virtu> pois é... pra tu ver
<samuel_mesq> kkkk
<samuel_mesq> olha os caras
<samuel_mesq> 1 Dia pra Deus é como 1000 pra nós
<virtu> alguem conhece dream theater ai??
<Gooogle> sim
<virtu> vou num casamento em que a noiva vai entrar na igreja ao som do Dream Theater - Through Her Eyes
<Gooogle> O.o
<virtu> vai ser massa...
<Gooogle> sera que, se eu montar um servidor web com ubuntu, alguem pode me reprovar?
<virtu> nao sei
<virtu> creio que nao
<Gooogle> mmm
<samuel_mesq> existe um player q gerencie musicas melhor que o Banshee (eu sei que tem)fala o nome ae pls
<virtu> xmms
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, mano, tem um monte. :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<samuel_mesq> valew vou procurar "monte" no google
<virtu> Audacious
<virtu> antigamente usava bastante o xmms
<virtu> ultimos meses usei o Audacious
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, quer dica...?!
<samuel_mesq> manda ae
<peregrinator_six> http://www.clementine-player.org/
<virtu> google -> flac players for linux
<samuel_mesq> puts esse q tava tentando lembrar o nome, vi no OMGubuntu
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, tem o Exile que é bem eficiente também. :)
 * peregrinator_six ah tá, sei, mimimimimi... :P
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, tá baum então mano...?!
<samuel_mesq> sim
<virtu> o samuel_mesq sou chato pra som.... o melhor que eu achei foi o audacious e o xmms
<virtu> conseguia mexer facilmente nas equalizações
<virtu> facil de configurar a placa de som externa
<samuel_mesq> o problema é que eu sou chato com perfeccionismo gosto dos alguns todos organizados com a capa
<samuel_mesq> albuns*
<virtu> entendi
<virtu> dai cara... cada um com seus problemas
<virtu> =)
<samuel_mesq> aham kkkk
<virtu> ano passado fui em dois shows da minha vida: Metallica e Dream Theater...
<virtu> muito afude... to ouvindo aqui dream theater
<virtu> e ano que vem tao ai de volta eu acho
<samuel_mesq> caramba q legal
<virtu> problema resolvida
<samuel_mesq> o ultimo show q fui foi OficinaG3 em SAntos
<virtu> joe petrucci tava nele?
<samuel_mesq> não =/
<samuel_mesq> acho que confundiu ae
 * peregrinator_six rsrrss...
<virtu> confundi nao
<virtu> http://www.satriani.com/G3/
<virtu> o Joe Satriani, guitarrista, sempre convida 2 amigos pra tocar... dai os shows sao conhecidos como G3 e no Brasil levou o nome de Oficina G3
<virtu> ta esperto muleke? =)
<samuel_mesq> falo da banda cristã oficina G3
<samuel_mesq> mas legal descobri uma coisa nova ...
<samuel_mesq> rsrsrsrs
<virtu> pai abrãão... tem muitos filhos... muitos filhos ele tem...
<virtu> hehehe
<samuel_mesq> não Rock mesmo
<samuel_mesq> nunca ouviu OficinaG3 ?
<virtu> versão rock: pai abrãããão.... é bem fodãooo... fez muitos filhos que se perdeu
<samuel_mesq> kkkkkkkkkkk muito boa
<samuel_mesq> essa foi boa pacas
<virtu> tu que disse ehehe
<virtu> daqui a pouco tem jogo
<virtu> do brasil sub20
 * peregrinator_six ATPAQOALM...
<samuel_mesq> virtu: http://youtu.be/2_tHlIdiPqE
<samuel_mesq> dale BRasil
<virtu> massa a sonzera
<samuel_mesq> a do pai abraão tbm kkk
<virtu> antigamente... os musicos de igreja e etc eram muito bons tecnicamente
<virtu> dai com um tempo o ramo gospel ficou um pouco comercial e ai galera deixou a tecnica de lado
<samuel_mesq> po nem fala
<samuel_mesq> tudo copia so muda umas palavras
<virtu> eu estudei em colegio marista.... e lá tem os irmaos maristas... e eu participava das aulas de musicas dos caras para aprender
<virtu> os caras quando em aula faziam altas sonzeras... tocavamos ramones, metallica e etc
<samuel_mesq> ah é que entre alguns da igreja, ah discriminação ai hj em dia são poucos q fazem isso
<virtu> o tecladista da banda é muito magrao ali...
<virtu> to vendo um clipe em que o cara deixa o teclado na diagonal
<virtu> =/
<samuel_mesq> isso é nada
<samuel_mesq> ele tem um pequeno q ele gira amarado em uma corrente kkkk
<virtu> viadagem
<virtu> samuel_mesq: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgZhiYff7nM
<virtu> considero este cara o melhor tecladista/pianista para bandas
<virtu> melhor dizendo... melhor pianista contemporaneao
<samuel_mesq> virtu: o cara é bom mesmo rapaz
<virtu> Jordan Rudess
<samuel_mesq> nossa nem vi os Dedos dele agora :o
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqmWthECZq0
<virtu> essa musica aqui eu to treinando pra tocar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXCYKW8Hi5I
<samuel_mesq> virtu: Legal boa Sorte ae
<samuel_mesq> Vou sair
<samuel_mesq> Ver o jogo do BRasil enquanto pego no sono
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: vai dormir shuashua
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, ver jogo do brasil...?!
<Ursinha> jordan rudess
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> o cara é bom
<samuel_mesq> o Campo ta uma blz
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, vai mimi vc seu sem noção... :P
 * peregrinator_six RSRRSRSRSRS..
<samuel_mesq> irei mesmo
<samuel_mesq> credo o campo ta uma porcaria, verdade seja dita 2ª divição ta com o campo melhor
 * peregrinator_six rsrsrsrrss...
<samuel_mesq> ainda bem que nem jogo futebol
<samuel_mesq> meu esporte é FPS
<tania> rsrsrs
<samuel_mesq> a tania tbm ta aki
<tania> opa
<tania> rsrsrs
<samuel_mesq> tania o q ta achando do jogo ?
<samuel_mesq> kkkkk
<tania> péssimo é opção?
<samuel_mesq> sim
<samuel_mesq> futebol pessimo, campo pessimo, narração pessima kkkkk \o/
<samuel_mesq> brinks
<samuel_mesq> as propagandas são boas
<tania> all everything bad
<samuel_mesq> to vendo uns videos no youtube que eh melhor
<tania> GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<tania> GOLLLLLLLLLLL
<tania> rsrsrs
<tania> golllllllllllllll
<Stylles> Hi Mans
<tania> woman serve?
<tania> rsrsrs
<Stylles> tania: yes
<Stylles> hehe
<Stylles> Perdão.
<tania> rsrsrs
<tania> :)
<tania> valew
<tania_> goll
<Pskol> esse jogo ta no nivel easy
<Pskol> ou beginner hauuha
<tania_> e como
<tania_> quase
<tania_> muda o level
<tania_> tá cansando
<Pskol> ta bom desculpa ai
<PingaR0x> olah estou tendo problema para instalar minha placa de video da nvidia alguem poderia me dar uma luz:
<PingaR0x> ??
<rafaelsoaresbr> !perguntar | PingaR0x
<ubottu-br> PingaR0x: Por favor, não pergunte se você pode fazer uma pergunta, simplesmente pergunte! - Tudo em uma linha, se possível, para que as pessoas possam facilmente entender sua dúvida. Se alguém souber a resposta e não estiver ocupado, muito provavelmente irá responder. :) Para dicas, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar
<rafaelsoaresbr> PingaR0x, manda mais detalhes do seu problema
<PingaR0x> rafaelsoaresbr: tomare que vc consinga me ajudar kkk ,meu problema eh o seguinte tenho um dell vostro 3300 porem nao consigo ativar a placa da nvidia por nada... so consigo usar a placa da intel!!... ja tentei de tudo a versao 10.10 e agora estou testando na 10.04 o erro do Xorg irei por no paste
<PingaR0x> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<PingaR0x> rafaelsoaresbr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/566532/
<rafaelsoaresbr> me lembre de quando fui instalar o slackware quando tinha uma placa de vídeo S3 hauHAU
<rafaelsoaresbr> lembrei*
<rafaelsoaresbr> no screens found
<PingaR0x> rafaelsoaresbr: eu nao consigo fazer essa placa rodar...
<rafaelsoaresbr> PingaR0x, você tentou instalar foi pelo menu Sistema -> Administração -> Drivers de Hardware?
<PingaR0x> foi a primeira opcão trava...
<rafaelsoaresbr> Nunca vi um note com duas gpus
<rafaelsoaresbr> PingaR0x, não dá pra desativar uma das gpus na BIOS?
<PingaR0x> rafaelsoaresbr: nao eh o problema em questao .... o problema eh que o da nvidia nao reconhece
<rafaelsoaresbr> PingaR0x, como você instalou o driver?
<PingaR0x> todas as formas direto do site , pelo jacky , por ppa.... driver beta,antigo novo normal...
<PingaR0x> agora to tentando dinovo por ppa
<rafaelsoaresbr> PingaR0x, posta a saída do comando lspci aí
<PingaR0x> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<PingaR0x> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<PingaR0x> vou resetar pra tentar a sorte...
<PingaR0x> ja venho
<PingaR0x> rafaelsoaresbr: another fail.
<rafaelsoaresbr> PingaR0x, é processador da família core i?
<PingaR0x> i5
<PingaR0x> rafaelsoaresbr: estou qse a por um debian unstable... praver oque vira rsrs
<PingaR0x> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu/+bug/660596 tenso que vejo relatos de nego flando que ta usando e eu nao consigo
<PingaR0x> tnc
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 660596 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Black screen after installing Nvidia drivers on 10.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rafaelsoaresbr> PingaR0x, você tentou conectar outro monitor?
<PingaR0x> eh note....
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Bom dia
<BuChEcHa> Bom dia  tdos !!!!
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém tem problema com a página do videolog que fica só piscando em qualquer vídeo que se tente rodar?
<robot7p> pessoal qual o melhor programa para programar em php?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> nano
<robot7p> para ubuntu é claro
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mcedit
<robot7p> tem suporte para ftp?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> vi, vim etc
<robot7p> é q quero editar os arquivos diretamente pelo servidor
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ssh
<OdidrepodnumbuS> abra uma ligação por ssh e rode o nano
<robot7p> hm vou ver
<paperflower> olá
<robot7p> oi oq?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Eclipse, Netbeans, Aptana Studio, Komodo-Edit, Bluefish, Geany < cconheço esses
<paperflower> acho que removi sem querer minha área de notificação. digo, não da barra, mas o applet mesmo. como eu reinstalo?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> botao direito na barra add painel ou add apps
<OdidrepodnumbuS>  e localiza o 'área de notificação'
<paperflower> não, eu removi mesmo. não só da barra. quando eu faço isso que vc falou e tento adicionar o 'area de notificação' ele não aparece
<paperflower> eu clico em 'adicionar' e ele não aparece na barra
<OdidrepodnumbuS> abre o synpatic e manda reinstalar
<OdidrepodnumbuS> localiza ele claro
<paperflower> vc sabe como é o nome dele?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> nao uso gnome, e nao lembro o nome, mas tenta localizar por 'notification' ou algo parecido
<marmadeoli> OdidrepodnumbuS: Vc estava falando acima (entrei agora, peguei a sua ultima linha) era sobre ide de programação pyhton?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> [09:52] <robot7p> pessoal qual o melhor programa para programar em php?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :)
<marmadeoli> Eu instalei esse Geany, não conhecia
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :)
<robot7p> estou experimentando agora o netbens
<robot7p> netbeans
<robot7p> parece ser bom
<robot7p> estou experimento o servidor de ftp
<marmadeoli> o netbeans é bacana, mas para java
<robot7p> é o meu 2º dia com Linux por isso estou em fase de atualização ainda
<robot7p> mas agora tem suporte para php
<robot7p> a ultima versão traz suporte
<robot7p> para java eu uso o Eclipse
<robot7p> é o q usam na minha faculdade
<marmadeoli> hummm, já uso linux desde a versão 6.10... mas de forma intermitente. Reinstalei ele agora para estudar programação.
<robot7p> vc programa em q
<robot7p> e quais os programas utiliza
<marmadeoli> E também para me familiarizar com os computadores do trabalho. Todos usam o linux Educacional
<robot7p> claro..
<robot7p> e a maioria das empresas tambem
<robot7p> ja fiz estágio numa empresa q era só linux
<robot7p> e eu nem sabia fazer conexões em servidores..
<marmadeoli> Só tem uma coisa chata no linux que é a falta de alguns drivers de periféricos. No mais ele é show
<marmadeoli> apesar de isto ter melhorado bastante
<robot7p> pois é.. o chato é q as empresas de um modo geral ainda nao se preocupam com o Linux
<robot7p> por isso só existem drivers para windows
<marmadeoli> mas deveriam...
<robot7p> por exemplo, tenho uma motherboard da Asus e la nao tem drivers para Linux
<marmadeoli> é inevitavel a migração com o tempo
<robot7p> ha isso sim
<robot7p> só q imagina só uma pessoa q nao tem muita conhecimento em pcs
<robot7p> nunca vai conseguir usar linux
<robot7p> aí está o problema
<marmadeoli> Eu estou aprendendo python
<robot7p> mas pronto.. o pessoal ta se esforçando para aprender a trabalhar na linha de comandos
<robot7p> q no linux é inevitavel ne
<marmadeoli> vc já viu o Guia foca linux?
<robot7p> q isso
<marmadeoli> procura aí
<marmadeoli> é um tutorial para sistemas linux
<marmadeoli> tem a maioria dos comandos de linha
<robot7p> hm legal
<robot7p> adicionei aqui a pagina .org
<robot7p> depois dou uma lida
<marmadeoli> vc programa em PHP?
<robot7p> sim
<robot7p> há 6 anos
<robot7p> www.tudoaki.net
<robot7p> de momento só deixei a rádio em aberto
<robot7p> porq estou trabalhando nele..
<marmadeoli> hummm. Independente do S0, vejo o pessoal daqui falando melhor do ecipse que do netbeens
<robot7p> eu tenho instalado o eclipse aqui tambem
<robot7p> porq estamos a estudar por ele na faculdade
<robot7p> por isso..
<robot7p> mas ainda nao experimentei o php nele..
<robot7p> porq é preciso adicinar o suporte a php
<robot7p> acho q é só baixar a biblioteca do php no site
<robot7p> mas primeiro estou experimentando o netbeans pra ver como é
<marmadeoli> no linux é melhor instalar pelo synaptic
<marmadeoli> quer dizer no ubuntu
<OdidrepodnumbuS> apt-get torna a vida com mais emoção
<robot7p> pois.. até porq alguns programas vem zipado
<marmadeoli> heheheh, é verdade!
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ja volto, reset ligar leitor de dvd,
<robot7p> e aí tem q ser pela linha de comandos mesmo
<marmadeoli> mas não só por isso. A instalação via apt-get ou pelo synaptic faz com que o sistema atualize os pacotes automaticamente
<robot7p> hm.. mas ainda tenho de praticar mais o apt-get
<robot7p> utilizei só uma vez
<robot7p> nao conheço muito bem os parametros
<robot7p> por exemplo,, nao consegui instalar o google earth com o programa de instalação do ubuntu
<marmadeoli> no foca linux tem explicando bem
<robot7p> por isso vai ter de ser pela linha de comandos mesmo
<robot7p> depois vejo isso
<robot7p> alias o google earth instalou mas nao inicia quando clico nele
<marmadeoli> vc já fez as atualizações do sistema?
<robot7p> sim
<robot7p> fiz logo depois de instalar o ubuntu
<robot7p> sakei la a versão de 64 bits e tal
<robot7p> instalou tudo bem mas nao inicia
<marmadeoli> quanto a isso não sei te ajudar
<marmadeoli> uso versão 32bits
<robot7p> eu nao posso intalar a de 32 porq meu pc é de 64 bits
<robot7p> tentei mas nao da
<marmadeoli> sim. sim
<robot7p> ele diz q eu escolhi a arquitetura errada
<robot7p> por isso só da para eu instalar a de 64
<robot7p> bom.. vou comer qualquer coisa
<robot7p> te ja
<marmadeoli> valeu rapaz
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :D
<tania>  /query peregrinator_six
<OdidrepodnumbuS> qual filsystem  é legal para servidor?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ext4 reiserfs? jfs?
<tania> Bom dia :)
<OdidrepodnumbuS> tania: bom dia querida
 * OdidrepodnumbuS minha resposta http://paste.ubuntu.com/566640/
<tania> :)
<OdidrepodnumbuS>  /dev/sda4 << vai demorar 25minuto dnovo ssrsr, volto jaja,
<OdidrepodnumbuS> back
<virtu> o que almoçar?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> saladas
<virtu> fui pro piano
<OdidrepodnumbuS> virtu: tem musica nova?
<virtu> treinando To Zanarkand do Final Fantasy
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mmm,
<edson> opa
<edson> eu gostaria de saber como faço para configurar o wine no ubunto 10.10
<Patricia> PVT: [11:06] <edson> eu gostaria de saber como faço para configurar o wine no ubunto 10.10
<Patricia> sem pvt
<edson> oi?
<Patricia> http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/dicas-wine/pagina2.html
<Patricia> Fonte: http://www.google.com.br/search?q=como+configurar+o+wine
<Murtinho4Ever> boas
<edson> vo tentar agora
<virtu|OFF|> e salada não alimenta NAO
<Patricia> rrs
<insano> alguém já conseguiu usar o activex control no linux?
<insano> existem páginas web que só rodam no linux
<insano> existem páginas web que só rodam no windows*
<robot7p> as paginas web dependem do browser q vc utiliza e nao do so
<tania> por favor, como continuo a instalação do Wine?
<tania> parou nesta tela http://imagebin.org/137698
<edenc> tania: aperta "Ok"?
<tania> tentei
<tania> rsrs
<tania> mas não acontece nd
<edenc> tab + enter
<tania> instalei via apt-ge:)
<tania> :)
<tania> agora sim
<tania> rsrsrs
<virtu|OFF|> OdidrepodnumbuS: bah... comi 4 pé de alface
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :O
 * virtu|OFF| grandao...
<virtu|OFF|> 6 rabanetes (cheiroso)
<virtu|OFF|> =P
<edenc> rabanete grandão? hummmm
<edenc> tania: funcionou?
<tania> opa
<tania> hehe
<Itubiara> opa quer dizer sim ou nao?
<Itubiara> =)
<Itubiara> alguem conhece alguma pessoa que se chama Itubiara?
<tania> obrigado pela ajuda ;)
<OdidrepodnumbuS> rssrrs nao Itubiara
<Itubiara> ta vendo... nome raro... nem eu conheço
<edenc> tania: isso é um sim ou não?
<tania> sim
<OdidrepodnumbuS> edenc:  um sim
<Itubiara> opa = sim
<Itubiara> bom saber
<edenc> Itubiara: pelo "Itu" e o "ara" deve ser algum nome de origem tupi, mas não sei o significado
<Itubiara> pois é
<Damasceno> 0o este está registrado
<OdidrepodnumbuS> sim
<OdidrepodnumbuS> e ele é legal
<[VIRTu0ZiT]> quando eu tinha 15 anos usava este nick
<[VIRTu0ZiT]> 0o
<OdidrepodnumbuS> rsrs
<[VIRTu0ZiT]> farão 15 anos que uso internet
<[VIRTu0ZiT]> 0o
<[VIRTu0ZiT]> e 12 que uso linux
<[VIRTu0ZiT]> merda hein
<OdidrepodnumbuS> end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 1993382624
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :O
<[VIRTu0ZiT]> bye bye HD
<[VIRTu0ZiT]> very soon
<edenc> [VIRTu0ZiT]: 15 de internet e 13 de linux aqui
<Sigma_> Boas
<[VIRTu0ZiT]> edenc: bãi
<edenc> 10 anos programando perl
 * edenc cansado
<[VIRTu0ZiT]> e aprendeu?
<[VIRTu0ZiT]> =P
<puzzlerworld> hi
<edenc> [VIRTu0ZiT]: aprendeu o que?
<[VIRTu0ZiT]> a usar a internet?
<[VIRTu0ZiT]> =P
<edenc> virtu: não, sou pobre ainda
<virtu> isto que da... 10 anos programando perl e ainda pob re
<edenc> mas o mark zuckerberg aprendeu
<edenc> virtu: eu sou pobre, não miserável
<virtu> é...
<edenc> não dá pra ficar rico programando em linguagem nenhuma
<virtu> nem as garotas de programa
<virtu> =P
<virtu> pretty woman, walking down the street
<edenc> virtu: esse é mais um caso, pra ficar rica como garota de programa, precisa de ser promovida a "mulher do chefe"
<virtu> pois é... e um piano massa custa mais de 8.000 reais =(
<edenc> e um piano bom custa mais de 15k
<virtu> http://www.steinway.com/pianos/steinway/grand/model-a/
<virtu> com certeza
<virtu> quando eu for pra SP novamente quero ficar num hotel que tenha um piano de cauda na recepção
<virtu> dai posso tocar
<virtu> 315kg pesa este model a
 * edenc suspira
<OdidrepodnumbuS> alguem conhece o 'Hierarchical File System - HFS'
<OdidrepodnumbuS> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/HFS
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Arch__: :-)
<Arch__> eai
<OdidrepodnumbuS> :)
<Arch__> OdidrepodnumbuS, agora comigo tem mais um bot no canal =x
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ]srsrsrsr
<OdidrepodnumbuS> segundo a wikipedia tem HFS HFS+ UFS Ext2 Ext3 Ext4 SWAP Reiser HPFS JFS XFS JFS HPFS  FAT 12 FAT13 FAT32 ExFAT NTFS
<OdidrepodnumbuS> existe mais?
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Sistemas de arquivos
<Arch__> tem fat64
<Arch__> xD
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mmm
<Arch__> não sei se HFS é o hammer do dragonfly
<OdidrepodnumbuS> xi a coisa mudou
<OdidrepodnumbuS> estava olhando esse
<OdidrepodnumbuS> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_de_ficheiros
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mas olha isso http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system
<Arch__> wikipedia qualquer um coloca coisa lá
<Arch__> aí isso acontece direto ^^
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ^^
<Arch__> bah...esqueceram do fs do haiku
<Arch__> k =x
<OdidrepodnumbuS> mmm
<OdidrepodnumbuS> vlw Arch__
<Arch__> lol ^^
<OdidrepodnumbuS> alguem ja fez uma compra em www.lojageek.com
<edenc> OdidrepodnumbuS: tem o MogileFS e o SSHFS
<OdidrepodnumbuS> nossa sao varios :O
<OdidrepodnumbuS> PING www.l.google.com (64.233.163.104) 56(84) bytes of data. ; From 172.16.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Net Unreachable
<OdidrepodnumbuS> ui
<OdidrepodnumbuS> resolvido :)
<OdidrepodnumbuS> Comprando >> http://www.lojageek.com/geek-girl/baby-look-kde-preta.html
<MarceloVaz> OdidrepodnumbuS lol >> http://www.lojageek.com/toys/minitura-delorean-time-machine-de-volta-para-o-futuro-ii.html
<OdidrepodnumbuS> abrindo
<OdidrepodnumbuS> rsrsrs
<OdidrepodnumbuS> XD
<robot7p> ye! até q enfim escolhi um programa para trabalhar em php
<robot7p> Bluefish!
<robot7p> ^
<robot7p> ^^
<robot7p> experimentei o vim, netbeans, quanta
<robot7p> e não gostei...
<robot7p> o Netbeans começou a travar
<robot7p> o vim é muito simples...
<robot7p> o quanta ja nem me lembro porq nao gostei
<robot7p> mas pronto.. fico com o Bluefish 2.0.2 ^^,
<MarceloVaz> robot7p eu trampo com o notepad++
<MarceloVaz> alguem sabe informar
<MarceloVaz> a quantidade máxima de caracteres aceita pelo protocolo ftp ?
<MarceloVaz> em um nome de arquivo no caso
<Nilodanx521> pessoas como -eu- abili-to a d-im-in-uiç-ao d-o -brilh-o no meu not?\
<Nilodanx521> uso o 10.10
<MarceloVaz> hello. anyone know please tell me the maximum amount of characters allowed in a file name in ftp?
<MarceloVaz> ops chan errado
<robot7p> 128 characters
<robot7p> 128 caracteres
<robot7p> http://social.expression.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/web/thread/b0a6ecb5-5341-485e-b47f-4f005b14d95c
<MarceloVaz> robot7p isso valeria para o caminho?
<MarceloVaz> pois no nome de arquivo, muito menos do que isto já me gera erros
<robot7p> hm entao nao sei.. porq acho q os 128 deve ser para Windows entao
<robot7p> para Linux deve ter um limite menor
<robot7p> porq isso depende do SO
<MarceloVaz> linux = 255
<MarceloVaz> segundo o pessoal no #debian
<robot7p> mas vc está utilizando um servidor web?
<MarceloVaz> [15:58:59] <jordanm>    > MarceloVaz: NTFS is limited to 255 characters for *absolute path*
<robot7p> em q está utilizando o ftp
<MarceloVaz> respondida minha duvida
<MarceloVaz> :D
<robot7p> pronto.. ta aí uma boa curiosidade
<robot7p> é bom saber
<MarceloVaz> robot7p interessante
<MarceloVaz> é tipo isto meu problema
<MarceloVaz> \AAA Qualidade\PPAP\Aços Favorit\Metalurgica Nunes\AF-007 IL F31196 Aço SAE 12L14 Chumballoy TS h11 17-000mm - Belgo Mineira\4 FMEA - Analise de modos e efeitos de falhas potenciais - de Processo Nunes SAE 12L14 Chumballoy TS h11 17-000mm.xls (550 4 FMEA - ANALISE DE MODOS E EFEITOS DE FALHAS POTENCIAIS - DE PROCESSO NUNES SAE 12L14 CHUMBALLOY TS H11 17-000MM.XLS: THE SYSTEM CANNOT FIND THE FILE SPECIFIED. at 00D07EAA.Checkpoints: SPCSX/DCopy0
<MarceloVaz> usuários escrevendo a biblia em nomes de arquivos e diretórios
<MarceloVaz> :D
<mark_> Boa tarde pessoal, depois de muitos anos sem utilizar software livre, voltei definitivamente, ubuntu 10.10 está excelente .
<peregrinator_six> mark_, ótimo retorno pra vc e espero que vc não tenha motivos(os) pra voltar a deixar de usa-ó mais! ;)
 * peregrinator_six eita sai errando... :P Sorry!
<pqatsi> lol
<polinesian> Gostaria de saber qual a senha su  fui executar uma instalação e pediu senha
<Arch__> polinesian,
<Arch__> o ubuntu usa o sudo
<Arch__> pra logar como root usando o sudo
<Arch__> vc tem que dar sudo su
<Arch__> ou sudo -i
<MarceloVaz> su = switch user
<polinesian> ok meu usuario alterei para administrador terei todos os privilégios de root nesse caso
<Arch__> o usuário root vem "desabilitado" por padrão
<MarceloVaz> para mudar de um para outro e manter-se logado
<Arch__> só dar um passwd root
<Arch__> e escolher a senha que ele "volta"
<polinesian> por exemplo sudo passwd root
<polinesian> posso definir uma nova senha então?
<MarceloVaz> sim
<Arch__> sim
<Arch__> não é necessário
<Arch__> o sudo serve pra tudo que tu quiser numa boa
<polinesian> ok vou testar tenho que instalar o Xampp na pasta opt somente que nas instruções deles era o comando su
<polinesian> legal esse chat, eu nunca tinha utilizado o IRC, essa foi minha primeira experiência estou gostando.
<polinesian> Obrigado moçada.
<polinesian> Alguém aqui da lista já instalou o XAMPP no Ubuntu e o framework Symfony?
<polinesian> Estou usando a versão 10.10 Desktop
<MarceloVaz> não curto o xampp
<MarceloVaz> precisa de apache php e mysql ?
<polinesian> Sim eu usava o ApacheTriad mas pararam de distribuir
<MarceloVaz> instale cada um separadamente
<polinesian> Como no Windows estava dando muitos problemas tive que migrar para Linux, e escolhi o Ubuntu
<MarceloVaz> hmm
<MarceloVaz> este seria um servidor de produção ?
<polinesian> Desenvolvimento, mas vou criar um Servidor de Produção para Testes vou usar a 10.10 LTS
<MarceloVaz> pergunto pq devido ao gnome e demais, vc perde muitos recursos da maquina...
<MarceloVaz> recomendaria o Ubuntu Server
<polinesian> Realmente o Server seria ideal, mas fui tentar instalar e ele exigia o HD Inteiro, e no momento não posso formatar a HD com Windows, tive que usar a versão desktop
<polinesian> Mas terei que instalar Apache, PHP e MySQL por isso para poupar tempo pensei em usar o XAMPP ou o EASYPHP
<MarceloVaz> vou passar o setup no seu pvt
<polinesian> Ok
<polinesian> Fiquei uns 5 anos afastado de Linux, por isso estou totalmente noobie, mas baixei uns livros de Ubuntu vou começar a ler e me atualizar
<MarceloVaz> certo
<polinesian> a pagina do XAMPP é essa tem a instrução de instalação http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<MarceloVaz> recomendo vc instalar separadamente
<polinesian> pelo que entendi terei que usar sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz -C /opt
<MarceloVaz> assim vai poder estudar mais a fundo arquivos de configuração
<Giverny> melhor easyphp
<Giverny> =o
<MarceloVaz> outra vantagem é as atualizações
<MarceloVaz> vc atualiza cada pacote em separado
<polinesian> Fazer a instalação ao estilo classico, Apache primeiro, PHP em seguida e o MySQL por ultimo
<MarceloVaz> sim
<Giverny> a ordem não importa polinesian
<polinesian> Principalmente porque é bem provavel que quando for instalar uma extensão de aceleração de cache PHP como o PHP-APC vou ter que compilar.
<polinesian> Vocês sabem se precisarei me preocupar com posix, pois pelo que vi na documentação PHP no ambiente Windows ele não vinha instalado, o que leva a crer que no Linux já seja um default.
<Arch__> polinesian
<polinesian> sim
<Arch__> antigamente surgiram vários clones do Unix
<Arch__> tanto livres
<Arch__> qto proprietários
<Arch__> mas...
<Arch__> na hora de portar programas
<Arch__> e coisas do tipo
<Arch__> dava merda
<Arch__> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX
<Arch__> tem como objetivo garantir a portabilidade do código-fonte de um programa a partir de um sistema operacional que atenda as normas POSIX para outro sistema POSIX, desta forma as regras atuam como uma interface entre sistemas operacionais distintos
<polinesian> Eu lembro pois foi uma batalha para definir o padrão, nos grandes usuários Unix como a HP, IBM e a Unisys mas isso foi em 1994, de lá pra cá a coisa padronizou. :)
<polinesian> Eu pergunto pois para instalar o Symfony 1.4.8 tem um Check e no Window ficava faltando o APC e o Posix para dar o suporte, acredito que no Ubuntu o Posix não será o problema.
<Arch__> é
<polinesian> O APC não tem jeito tem que baixar o pacote e compilar para gerar a extensão .so
<MarceloVaz> o symfony n rola instalando como um pacote PEAR ?
<polinesian> Isso sem falar que o Pecl no Windows impossível de usar, na hora de compilar dava pau mesmo, por isso decidi sair de uma solução WAMP e ir pra LAMP
<polinesian> Sim o PEAR, mas deu uma dor de cabeça para fazer ele rodar em Windows, seguir os tutores do Symfony não funcionava, o Go-Pear.bat esquece testei as três distribuições Wampp, EasyPHP e Xampp, no Xampp 1.74 tive a surpresa o Pear rodou mas desatualizado, mas isso me permitiu rodar o comando de upgrade e então foi tranquilo instalar o Symfony via PEAR, eu creio que no Ubuntu vá rodar sem problemas, pois os exemplos do Fabien Potencier é em a
<polinesian> mbiente Ubuntu
<jsilva> Ola
<jsilva> hiiiiiiii
<MarceloVaz> polinesian sim, vai redondo no ubuntu
<polinesian> hi
<MarceloVaz> PEAR n será um problema
<polinesian> Alias estou gostando do Ubuntu essa release 10.10 está ótima, gostei da possibilidade de poder rodar o Windows 7 e o OSX através do VirtualBox, semana que vem deve chegar um i7 vou instalar o Ubuntu Server LTS 10.10 nele
<jsilva> A minha camera nao funciona no pidgin
<polinesian> Aliás o meu cliente vai abolir o Windows na Instalação dele, o que achei uma decisão acertada, e usar o Ubuntu como padrão
<jsilva> ajudem
<jsilva> ajudam?
<Arch__> ubuntu pra servidor
<Arch__> nunca me convenceu, mas enfim
<jsilva> minha camera nao funciona no pidgin
<MarceloVaz> a 10 ainda nao usei
<MarceloVaz> a 9.04 ficou um foguete no meu ultimo setup
<Arch__> tu quer dizer que tu não consegue fazer uma videoconferência?
<MarceloVaz> mas pra servidor, preferencia é debian...
<Arch__> sim
<jsilva> ya, ARCH
<Arch__> eu prefiro debian, centos ou freebsd
<Arch__> jsilva
<Arch__> acho que o pidgin não suporta videoconferênci
<Arch__> acho que o pidgin não suporta videoconferência*
<polinesian> Vou testar o que atraiu no Server Ubuntu foi a possibilidade de Instalar o Cloud Server, vai ser interessante, além disso eu precisava de um Server Linux mais amigável para o cliente
<Arch__> e só pra avisar
<Arch__> o ubuntu server vem sem interface gráfica
<Arch__> as versões comuns dele como a 10.10 tem 3 anos de suporte
<Arch__> e as LTS como a 10.04 tem 5 anos de suporte
<peregrinator_six> Arch__, criaram um fork do ubuntu server com interface grafica já! ;)
<Arch__> lol?
<polinesian> Foi bom ter lembrado, a 10.04 já havia me passado como opção 5 anos de suporte faz muita diferença
<Arch__> suporte = atualizações de segurança
<polinesian> Já que a idéia é  essa mesmo, o cliente somente se preocupar daqui 5 anos com atualização de server
<polinesian> Realmente a Segurança é tudo.
<MarceloVaz> servidor n precisa de interface, desperdicio de recursos na maquina
<rsperle> Estou com uma dúvida bem básica: em que pasta eu instalo programas como o Zimbra Desktop e o Aptana?
<Arch__> atualizações de segurança # novas versões de aplicativos
<MarceloVaz> e mais chances de bugs
<Arch__>  /opt
<polinesian> Isso é inevitável o importante que em Linux a solução é mais rápida do que os famosos Services Pack Microsoft
<rsperle> Valeu... pq tinham me indicado usr/local
<MarceloVaz> isso é relativo polinesian
<MarceloVaz> o peregrinator_six vai me crucificar agora
<MarceloVaz> mas tenho sites e sistemas web rodando em IIS e windows server desde 2003/2004 sem paradas por problemas
<MarceloVaz> :D
 * MarceloVaz tirando reboot por atualizações de segurança lógico
<polinesian> Mas convenhamos nessa nossa área é inevitável, nada é 100% perfeito.
<polinesian> O importante é termos uma solução estável, mas com um bom suporte da comunidade
<MarceloVaz> eu prezo mais pela documentação
<MarceloVaz> nem sempre se pode contar com suporte
<MarceloVaz> sendo MUITO bem documentado, é melhor de colocar em produção
<polinesian> Realmente a documentação do Ubuntu está muito boa
<polinesian> Encontrei bons livros da Apress sobre o Ubuntu, e outros
<polinesian> Marcelo vou dar uma lida naquelas instruções do Apache
<p0w3r> fala ae galera blz?!
<MarceloVaz> blz
<p0w3r> alguem pode me ajudar no seguinte problema, meu prof da facul pediu preu fazer em trab sobre um software brasileiro (de preferencia livre) com relevancia internacional, alguem conhece algum?
<MarceloVaz> CACIC seria um (*dos)
<p0w3r> o q ele faz?
<MarceloVaz> O Cacic é capaz de fornecer um diagnóstico preciso do parque computacional e disponibilizar informações como o número de equipamentos e sua distribuição nos mais diversos órgãos, os tipos de softwares utilizados e licenciados, configurações de hardware, entre outras. Também pode fornecer informações patrimoniais e a localização física dos equipamentos, ampliando o controle do parque computacional e a segurança na rede.
<polinesian> GINGA ambiente de Desenvolvimento para TV Digital e TV Interativa
<MarceloVaz> http://portal.dataprev.gov.br/tag/cacic/
<p0w3r> foi o primeiro q eu pensei, mas o GINGA eh midleware, meu prof qr um software
<p0w3r> marcelo vc jah usou esse CACIC alguma vez?
<polinesian> Então essa dica do Marcelo Vaz é muito boa, eu mesmo fiquei curioso vou checar pois ajudaria muito em Auditoria de Informática
<MarceloVaz> p0w3r tenho rodando em alguns clientes
<p0w3r> ele parece interessant msm
<MarceloVaz> sim, e faz tudo sozinho
<MarceloVaz> :D
<p0w3r> pena q pelo q eu vi relevancia nacional ele tem, mas nternacional...
<polinesian> Esse negócio é power :D
<MarceloVaz> 10 governos utilizando
<MarceloVaz> mais do que isso ?
<p0w3r> mas soh em territorio brasileiro
<p0w3r> ou tow nganado?!
<MarceloVaz> O Configurador Automático e Coletor de Informações Computacionais (Cacic), desenvolvido em 1999 pela Dataprev, já é utilizado em mais de 10 países. Além do Brasil, também Estados Unidos, Equador, Venezuela, Paraguai, Uruguai, Argentina, Chile, Espanha, Portugal, Moçambique e Japão colocaram o sistema em uso para auxiliar órgãos públicos e outras instituições a realizarem inventário de hardware e software.
<p0w3r> isso eu n tinha lido
<polinesian> Marcelo Vaz, um grande abraço, vou fazer a instalação seguindo teu tutorial, amanhã entro de novo e dou um feedbak a respeito, Vou testar a instalação do MySQL Workbench, pois o pacote estava dando problemas, mas isso foi antes de atualizar todo o Ubuntu, vamos ver agora se o negocio vai.
<MarceloVaz> beleza
<polinesian> Um grande abraço e valeu pelas informações. vou checar o CACIC
<MarceloVaz> teste mesmo
<MarceloVaz> n vai te arrepender, o software é muito bom
<polinesian> Com certeza.
<MarceloVaz> quebra o maior galho no controle patrimonial
<MarceloVaz> =)
<polinesian> Tenho um cliente com vários Hospitais públicos demandando esse tipo de solução.
<MarceloVaz> esta ai uma boa oportunidade de implantar
<p0w3r> marcelo brigadão msm, eu n tinha lido sobre o cacic pelo link q vc me passou, pelo q ta scrito lah ele tem sim relevancia nternacional
<p0w3r> vow testar ele na facul
<MarceloVaz> blz
<p0w3r> mas fora o CACIC vc tem + algum em mente?
<MarceloVaz> procura pelo framework utilizado no portal do software publico
<p0w3r> o frameqork JAGUAR tbm parce nteressant, pena q foi lançado a pouquissimo tempo, o q o atrapalha no quesito relevancia internacional, mas vow colocar no trabalho tbm, vai q cola :)
<p0w3r> mas sincerament pensei q ia ser bem mais facil encontrar softwares relevantes internacionalment produzidos em terras brasileiras
<p0w3r> um dia qm sabe isso muda
<MarceloVaz> p0w3r
<MarceloVaz> talvez nunca mude
<p0w3r> fala
<p0w3r> kkkk
<p0w3r> vc programar marcelo?
<MarceloVaz> q incentivo tem uma pessoa q trabalhe co TI hoje no brasil ?
<MarceloVaz> tanto do governo, quanto do mercado de trabalho?
<MarceloVaz> sempre vamos consumir tecnologia dos outros, infelizmente isto é uma cruz a carregar
<MarceloVaz> p0w3r php intermediário
<p0w3r> mas  depende de nos mudarmos isso
<MarceloVaz> isso não muda
<p0w3r> se vc parar pra pensar produção d software n tem um custo tão alto
<p0w3r> consome + neuronios q dinheiro
<MarceloVaz> nem sempre
<p0w3r> em se tratando d hardware td bem, o brasil alme d ter pouco ncentivo esta longe d outros paises
<p0w3r> mas software basta uma boa ideia e capacidade tecnica
<MarceloVaz> nao basta só isso
<MarceloVaz> é preciso uma "base"
<robot7p> eu moro em Portugal e na minha faculdade eles inventaram sua propria versão do linux
<MarceloVaz> pro individuo tocar em frente
<robot7p> Linux Caixa Mágica
<robot7p> só q desinstalei logo porq deu um monte de problemas de compatibilidade..
<p0w3r> mas a internet ta aí pra isso, vc cria sua base
<p0w3r> linux caixa magica
<MarceloVaz> bom emprego, bom sistema de saude, bom ensino, pais economicamente estavel, poder aquisitivo razoavel
<p0w3r> legal o nome
<kct> Hi people
<kct> I have good news for you
<MarceloVaz> portugal é um bom exemplo de evolução
<p0w3r> hi person
<robot7p> hi
<MarceloVaz> um pais q investe no seu povo, é mais produtivo tecnologicamente
<edenc> MarceloVaz: o Brasil tem incentivos sim
<kct> The new mp4 have a new music
<p0w3r> portugues eh tudo burro, vc n ouve piada
<kct> The name is
<edenc> MarceloVaz: já ouviu falar da lei de informática?
<kct> Table
<p0w3r> tow brincaodo heim:)
<MarceloVaz> edenc nunca ouvi falar
<kct> Soo hahaha, they is a lilte bit diferent
<kct> The name is
<kct> The Book is on the table
<edenc> MarceloVaz: pois procura saber
<robot7p> kct I think you are in the wrong room... lol
<kct> uhsahsauuashus
<p0w3r> edenc vc jah foi contemplado por ela?
<robot7p> :)
<kct> To brincando gente
<edenc> p0w3r: sim
<kct> Não estranhem meu nicl
<kct> nick
<MarceloVaz> edenc isenção de impostos
<p0w3r> conta sua experiencia pra gent ntaum
<MarceloVaz> é a ponta do iceberg
<kct> purque meu nome e karina costa torres
<p0w3r> kkk
<p0w3r> conveniente heim karina
<edenc> p0w3r: onde eu cursei ciência da computação tinha uma encubadora de empresas financiada pelos recursos vindos da lei de informática
<kct> kkk
<kct> é phoda
<p0w3r> mas era o governo q bancava a incubadora?
<MarceloVaz> q produto final tu espera de um grupo de caras, q a familia luta diariamente dando murro em ponta de faca pra sustentar estudante ?
<edenc> p0w3r: sim
<edenc> p0w3r: o dinheiro vinha de empresas que preferiam bancar a encubadora invés de pagar impostos
<edenc> isso se chama "incentivo"
<p0w3r> legal isso
<edenc> a finep solta editais de apoio o tempo todo
<p0w3r> jah li sobre isso, nunca usei, mas sei q existe
<edenc> o último que eu vi era de 250k
<p0w3r> vc jah tentou algum projeto?
<edenc> p0w3r: tenho amigos que foram contemplados
<edenc> eu trabalhei com TI como bolsista do CNPQ por muito tempo
<kct> eu trabalho com Segurança da Informação
<p0w3r> MarceloVaz ta vendo eu t disse q o brasil ta mudando :)
<kct> Ta mudando?
<p0w3r> pow legal
<MarceloVaz> pra pior né ?
<kct> xD
<p0w3r> kk
<edenc> MarceloVaz: e ensino e sistema de saúde públicos são coisas interessantes mas não são os fatores diretamente vinculados com desenvolvimento de TI
<edenc> MarceloVaz: os EUA não tem nenhum dos dois e são os líderes no mercado de TI até hoje...
<MarceloVaz> mas compare o preço de um plano de saude
<MarceloVaz> e de uma faculdade nos eua
<MarceloVaz> com o do brasil
<kct> Alguem ai trabalha com Si?
<MarceloVaz> eles não precisam de algo vindo do governo por la
<edenc> MarceloVaz: a faculdade nos EUA é muito mais cara
<kct> ¬¬
<kct> Não me ignorem povo
<MarceloVaz> então me explica
<MarceloVaz> ?
<kct> Xd
<MarceloVaz> :D
<edenc> os casais quando começam a namorar já começam a economizar o dinheiro de pagar a faculdade dos filhos
<p0w3r> mas esse conversa depreciaiva sobre o brasil começou pq eu tenho q fazer um trabalho sobre softwares brasileiros relevantes internacionalments e tu acredita q ta dificil achar, pensei q a criatividade (e competencia brasileira) ja tinha rompido frontiras
<edenc> eu sei porque morei lá
<edenc> o problema no brasil é cultural
<edenc> brasileiro é preguiçoso e enrolado
<MarceloVaz> cultural e social
<p0w3r> concordo com o ednc marcelo
<MarceloVaz> sem base, ninguem sai do lugar
<kct> principalmente os baiano
<kct> xD
<edenc> quando eu fui bolsista tive que fazer o trabalho de 3 outros bolsistas *e* o meu porque os caras levaram a grana e não fizeram nada
<edenc> kct: eu sou baiano
<kct> a desculpa
<kct> sorry
<edenc> kct: e esse é outro problema, a desinformação e preconceito
<p0w3r> kk
<p0w3r> da processo isso :)
<kct> Naaaao
<kct> e só brincadeirinha
<kct> XD
<edenc> baianos são tão preguiçosos quanto as pessoas de qualquer outro estado
<p0w3r> marcelo s fosse em outra epoca td bem q o social fosse mais relevante, mas hoje tem bolsa-tudo pra qlqr coisa, e a informação ta disseminada em toda internet, com um pouco d boa vontate vc faz milagres usando informação coletada aq e ali n web
<MarceloVaz> nao é bem assim
<p0w3r> pq acha isso?
<MarceloVaz> pq a realidade é assim
<MarceloVaz> vou dar um exemplo
<edenc> MarceloVaz: porque você é desinformado
<MarceloVaz> vamos falar sobre o Marcos
<MarceloVaz> um tecnico em informatica que faz de tudo um pouco
<p0w3r> marcos?!
<p0w3r> aham
<edenc> eu vou o tempo todo lá no centro cultural vergueiro (sp capital), tem um monte de computadores com instrutores lá, e ninguém usando
<MarceloVaz> nunca pode focar em uma especialidade pq o mercado de trabalho exige que ele seja multi tarefa
<MarceloVaz> este mesmo mercado
<edenc> MarceloVaz: quem falou isso pra você
<edenc> eu estou procurando um especialista em desenvolvimento web
<edenc> e eu sou um empresariozinho de merda
<MarceloVaz> q suga 8 horas do seu dia, remunera ele com um salario tabelado, definido por um sindicato que não serve pra nada
<kct> Alguem ai gosta de hacking?
<MarceloVaz> digamos q Marcos tenha um filho
<MarceloVaz> e sustente uma familia, filho e esposa
<edenc> MarceloVaz: isso só se aplica, se Marcos for desinformado
<MarceloVaz> pois sua mulher não consegue emprego
<MarceloVaz> oq sobra pro marcos investir em si mesmo como profissional ?
<edenc> e se ele tiver um filho, aí é problema dele, porque os postos de saúde distribuem camisinha gratuitamente
<MarceloVaz> a realidade do brasil é esta
<edenc> e anti-concepcional e pílulas "do outro dia"
<MarceloVaz> não é bem assim
<edenc> é assim sim
<p0w3r> mas em TI nem sempre vc soh sabe o q pode provar com certificados, vc pode aprender muita coisa sem frenquentar um curso regular
<MarceloVaz> n se pode proibir as pessoas de terem filhos, mesmo q seja acidentalmente
<MarceloVaz> a conversa aqui é outra
<edenc> MarceloVaz: mas se ele tem filho é uma decisão dele
<MarceloVaz> nisso entra a porcalhada do governo
<edenc> o estado dá o poder dele escolher
<p0w3r> mas ele tem q arcar com as consequencias sem recamar
<edenc> se ele escolheu ter filho, é problema dele
<edenc> aliás
<edenc> ainda tem o bolsa-família
<MarceloVaz> com bom sistema de saude pra atender sua familia, com bom salário
<edenc> é bom demais até :P
<MarceloVaz> o futuro de Marcos pode ser outro
<edenc> a estatística nacional é de que a maioria das crianças no Brasil nascem por falta de planejamento familiar
<p0w3r> isso eh verdade
<edenc> quando eu me graduei, 40% das formandas estavam grávida
<edenc> *grávidas
<p0w3r> lol
<p0w3r> muita festinha nessa facul heim ^^
<edenc> e eu me graduei numa universidade estadual
<MarceloVaz> continuando
<MarceloVaz> Marcos tem entre 25 ou 30 anos
<MarceloVaz> a pouco ingressou no mercado de trabalho pra seguir uma carreira profissionalmente
<kct> http://www.ozcableguy.com/tech/sg575/cgi-bin/configce8a.html
<kct> Vejam isso galera
<MarceloVaz> ele deveria planejar seu filho aos 40 anos ?
<edenc> se ele tem um filho e uma mulher sem ter um emprego e tem entre 25 e 30 anos, então ele é burro pra caralho
<p0w3r> kkk
<p0w3r> calma ae denc
<MarceloVaz> ganhando oq ele ganha, há uma perspectiva de crescimento profissional somente com o seu soldo ?
<MarceloVaz> nisso entra a familia para ajudar
<p0w3r> ele pod n ter tido muita oportunidade msm
<kct> http://www.ozcableguy.com/tech/sg575/cgi-bin/configce8a.html
<MarceloVaz> qual as condições do pai encanador, pedreiro, eletrecista neste exato momento ?
<MarceloVaz> assim chegamos a realidade brasileira
<edenc> p0w3r: acho que no Brasil, "falta de oportunidade" tá bem vinculada a "falta de informação"
<MarceloVaz> continuaremos importando e consumindo tecnologia
<MarceloVaz> pq o povo não tem condições de crescer
<MarceloVaz> =)
<MarceloVaz> estamos falando de base
<edenc> MarceloVaz: você está redondamente enganado
<MarceloVaz> q no brasil se resume a $$$$
<MarceloVaz> um filho de familia rica
<edenc> o Brasil tem uma série de problemas, mas nenhum deles é o que você falou
<MarceloVaz> mesmo estando no ramo, vai ter 100% de chances a mais que o Marcos
<MarceloVaz> isto é fato
<p0w3r> 100% n
<p0w3r> mas concordo com 10%
<MarceloVaz> 100% mesmo exercendo contra a propria vontade
<edenc> em termos judiciários sim
<edenc> e talvez em termos de cargo público
<edenc> mas em termos de trabalho no mercado privado, isso não é verdade
<p0w3r> concordo
<MarceloVaz> faça um teste
<edenc> MarceloVaz: você está assumindo que eu não fiz
<MarceloVaz> leve seu notebook com linux a alguma assistencia
<MarceloVaz> quantos tecnicos por la vão saber lidar com ele ?
<edenc> MarceloVaz: ninguém, mas isso acontece em qualquer lugar do mundo
<MarceloVaz> não
<edenc> sim
<edenc> MarceloVaz: em quantos países você fez esse teste?
<p0w3r> 1% da população mundial usa linux
<MarceloVaz> na minha empresa atendemos desktops linux
<MarceloVaz> digo no geral
<edenc> A apple vende muito, *exatamente* por ter preenchido esse mercado
<edenc> porque é um unix com bom suporte
<MarceloVaz> sabe pq isso acontece ?
<edenc> porque não tem como os fabricantes homologar o hardware deles contra a plataforma linux, é volátil demais
<edenc> além do mercado linux ser pouco significativo
<MarceloVaz> é melhor o cara aprender a formatar windows, pra defender os 50, 80 reais a mais pra suprir a falta de salário justo, q de pra ele pagar suas contas, q chegam todo o mes pelo correio
<MarceloVaz> do que aprender a usar linux
<edenc> (em termos de usuários domésticos)
<MarceloVaz> isso vale pra grandes empresas, e suas equipes de TI
<figli> sem querer me meter
<figli> mas acho que hoje o linux pode ser usado tbm em casa
<figli> pra surfar na net e tal
<edenc> ué, pode, e o ubuntu tem feito bem esse papel
<p0w3r> sempre pôd
<figli> tao bem ou até melhor que o windows
<figli> e mais simples tbm
<edenc> figli: minha avó não acha tão simples assim
<p0w3r> mas a migração do windows pra linux eh dificil
<figli> ela acha o windows simples??
<MarceloVaz> edenc pegue como exemplo a sua procura por um funcionario
<MarceloVaz> esta dificil encontrar né ?
<p0w3r> n tow dizendo em termos d ser um sistema "n amigavel"
<edenc> sim, porque qualquer bunda-mole sabe resolver
<edenc> MarceloVaz: não necessariamente
<p0w3r> estou dizendo em relação a compatibilidade de todos os trabalhos q vc smpre desenvolveu em windows
<edenc> MarceloVaz: está difícil encontrar alguém de confiança
<edenc> MarceloVaz: e responsável
<edenc> MarceloVaz: e bem-informado
<p0w3r> e os hardwares
<MarceloVaz> então aguarde a contratação
<MarceloVaz> depois q o cara estiver trabalhando vc vai ver q o curriculum não era tudo aquilo do que ele faz
<edenc> cara, eu sei tocar minha própria empresa, já contratei e mandei embora antes
<p0w3r> contrata o marcelo edenc
<MarceloVaz> profissional mal qualificado é um dos piores problemas q a TI no brasil enfrenta hoje
<edenc> p0w3r: ele não falou que está procurando trabalho
<edenc> MarceloVaz: ué, mas e o Marcos?
<p0w3r> como freela soh ^^
<MarceloVaz> o Marcos esta aproveitando o domingo
<MarceloVaz> formatando algum windows pra complementar renda
<edenc> que pena
<edenc> ele não tem qualificação?
<edenc> eu acho que uma grande falha do sistema educacional brasileiro é não ensinar cidadania
<MarceloVaz> ele teve tempo pra se qualificar ?
<edenc> MarceloVaz: se ele tem 25 anos, acho que sim
<edenc> os americanos por exemplo, são burros pra cacete
<MarceloVaz> quanto custa uma certificação hoje no brasil ?
<edenc> eu tive que explicar pra minha chefe de onde vem o nome "América"
<p0w3r> olha a xenofobia
<MarceloVaz> a lei da informática fez baixar os preços disto tbem ?
<MarceloVaz> =)
<edenc> mas, os americanos, dos mais pobres aos mais ricos, tem um senso muito bom de cidadania
<p0w3r> d ond vem o nome ednc sei tbm n ^^
<edenc> p0w3r: vem do italiano "Américo Vespúcio" que foi o primeiro a perceber a cagada do Cristóvão Colombo
<edenc> o Cristóvão Colombo achou que ele tinha atracado na Índia
<p0w3r> lol, vivendo e aprendendo
<edenc> por isso chamam os nativos americanos (tanto da américa do norte quando da américa do sul) de "Índio" até hoje
<p0w3r> o cristovão nunca me enganou
<p0w3r> essa dos indios eu sabia
<p0w3r> da america n
<edenc> MarceloVaz: certificação não tem tanto valor quanto uma graduação e isso você tem de graça no brasil
<edenc> certificação é piada
<p0w3r> vc tem alguma edenc?
<MarceloVaz> edenc lógico que tem
<edenc> eu tenho uma certificação java mas nem fui lá buscar o documento
<MarceloVaz> confira as melhores vagas, pede o que ?
<p0w3r> n tenho tanto nteresse em certificações n
<edenc> MarceloVaz: graduação
<edenc> e experiência
<edenc> a minha experiência eu consegui trabalhando como bolsista do CNPQ (apoio do estado)
<MarceloVaz> eu vejo mais
<MarceloVaz> certificação cisco, microsoft, lpi, etc etc
<edenc> MarceloVaz: talvez você esteja procurando nos lugares errados
<p0w3r> MarceloVaz vc tem graduação?
<edenc> a propósito
<edenc> quando eu era bolsista, tivemos que devolver uma bolsa das cotas do projeto
<MarceloVaz> graduação não
<edenc> porque nenhum dos 200 graduandos do curso estava interessado em ser pago pra aprender
<p0w3r> procura fazr caga pra certificação
<p0w3r> vc entrou no CNPQ como graduando edenc?
<edenc> sim
<p0w3r> lol
<p0w3r> sabia q tinha isso n
<edenc> o CNPQ dá bolsa até pra estudante de segundo grau
<p0w3r> como funciona a inscrição?
<edenc> é mais que um salário mínimo
<p0w3r> me interessei
<edenc> eu ganhava R$ 1200, como graduando
<edenc> não é tão ruim
<p0w3r> mas tinha prorrogação d bolsa?
<edenc> sim
<MarceloVaz> tem no interior do seu estado ?
<p0w3r> vc ficou qnt tempo lah?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<edenc> p0w3r: 2 anos
<edenc> MarceloVaz: sim, eu sou de uma cidade de 45k habitantes no interior da Bahia
<edenc> p0w3r: cnpq bolsas no google
<MarceloVaz> edenc então a Bahia esta de parabens
<p0w3r> jah tow vendo
<MarceloVaz> no RGS tudo é centralizado na capital
<edenc> MarceloVaz: no RGS o serpro usa software livre e estão contratando, mas é concurso
<edenc> lê o wikibooks todo que você passa ;)
<MarceloVaz> sim
<edenc> ah, e tem as fundações de amparo à pesquisa estaduais também
<edenc> e tem a finep
<MarceloVaz> http://computerworld.uol.com.br/gestao/2007/05/21/idgnoticia.2007-05-21.3434296752/
<edenc> ah, além disso tem o prouni, criado pelo Lula
<edenc> MarceloVaz: você quer mesmo trabalhar na HP, tem certeza?
<MarceloVaz> só um exemplo
<edenc> falta funcionário pra HP porque eles são um bando de FDP
<edenc> sabia que você tava olhando no lugar errado
<MarceloVaz> mas resume a realidade
<edenc> a realidade que eu vejo é que tem muito incentivo de TI vindo do estado
<MarceloVaz> pra entrar na PUC, ou é filho de papai, ou não precisa trabalhar pra se dedicar e entrar
<edenc> acho que não, pra entrar na PUC você precisa estudar
<MarceloVaz> e como o Marcos iria conseguir estudar ?
<MarceloVaz> ganhando 650 reais por mes
<MarceloVaz> sem plano de saude/ odontologico
<edenc> ele tinha que ter estudado antes de montar uma família
<edenc> lá dos 14 aos 17
<MarceloVaz> vc vive em uma bolha de vidro ?
<edenc> é pra responder isso?
<MarceloVaz> nao precisa se nao quiser
<MarceloVaz> é uma pergunta pessoal
<MarceloVaz> mas assim como vc, tbem estou precisando contratar
<p0w3r> ta quente o papo
<MarceloVaz> e 90% das pessoas q chegam pra entrevista
<MarceloVaz> estão na situação do Marcos
<edenc> é uma pergunta prolixa
<p0w3r> edenc vc pegou a bolsa d iniciação cientifica?
<edenc> p0w3r: sim
<edenc> MarceloVaz: onde você está anunciando?
<edenc> MarceloVaz: e quanto você está oferecendo?
<MarceloVaz> empresas de RH
<MarceloVaz> acima do mercado
<edenc> taí o seu problema
<MarceloVaz> com todos os beneficios
<edenc> p0w3r: quantos anos você tem?
<p0w3r> 21
<edenc> p0w3r: tá numa boa época pra pegar uma :D
<edenc> MarceloVaz: quanto você considera "acima do mercado"?
<edenc> se você anuncia "acima do mercado" vai pegar só pessoas como o Marcos mesmo
<p0w3r> edenc: mas acho q cai do cavalo, pensei q tivesse algum polo aq no Rio (onde eu moro) pelo visto n
<MarceloVaz> no meu estado a média é de 850,00 + VT + VR
<MarceloVaz> ofereço 1.240,00 + VT + VR + PS + PO
<edenc> isso ainda não responde
<edenc> ah, agora sim
<MarceloVaz> ja peguei pessoal da PUC
<MarceloVaz> como estagiarios
<MarceloVaz> tive q mandar embora
<MarceloVaz> estou a procura de um Marcos mesmo
<edenc> MarceloVaz: você nunca vai encontrar profissionais melhores que o Marcos por esse preço
<edenc> talvez fazendo outsourcing pra Índia ou Paquistão
<p0w3r> Oo
<MarceloVaz> mas isso em carteira
<MarceloVaz> vai depender do Marcos pra aumentar seus ganhos
<edenc> desculpa mas não concordo com sua abordagem
<p0w3r> edenc: o cnpq soh tem bolsa em SP?
<edenc> se você realmente precisa de um bom profissional, não pode deixar "depender dele"
<MarceloVaz> um bom profissional não tem chefe
<MarceloVaz> tem pagador de salário e comissões
<edenc> discordo de novo
<MarceloVaz> ele se vira sozinho
<MarceloVaz> é isso que procuro sempre
<MarceloVaz> já acertei com 6 da equipe, preciso acertar mais uma vez
<edenc> p0w3r: não, no Brasil todo
<edenc> p0w3r: é bem mais fácil se você estiver vinculado à uma instituição de ensino
<edenc> bom, fui
<MarceloVaz> flws
<p0w3r> edenc: vlw
<p0w3r> uma ultima pergunta
<p0w3r> edenc: vc fez a iniciação cientifica na sua propria facul?
<kct> axel@74.115.0.100) entrou em #ubuntu
<virtu> o MarceloVaz fui lá no Cia da PIcanha
<MarceloVaz> curtiu?
<virtu> massa
<MarceloVaz> dá pra entupir o * comendo
<MarceloVaz> :D
<virtu> eu nao
<virtu> =P
<MarceloVaz> eita
<MarceloVaz> se eu como sozinho aquilo
<MarceloVaz> passo mal
<MarceloVaz> foi no mosquedo dos blogs ali no cavanhas virtu ?
<virtu> como assim?
<MarceloVaz> n intendo, ah negão e outros 3 fizeram um mosquedo ali
<MarceloVaz> semana passada
<virtu> ainda to boiando aqui hehe
<virtu> hehhe hj to burrao
<MarceloVaz> encontro dos blogs :D
<virtu> ahhhhhh
<MarceloVaz> eles deixaram aberto pra quem mais fosse
<kct> virtua?
<kct> vyrtuia?
<virtu> dizem que tem um xis massa agora la venancio quase esquina com a jose do patrocinio
<MarceloVaz> ouvi comentarem
<kct> é você vyrtuia?
<MarceloVaz> sabe o nome do lugar ?
<virtu> not
<virtu> pampa alguma coisa
<kct> 67pc aqui[
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém sabe como coloco auto resposta para quando estou ausente ou coisa do genero no pidgin ?
<virtu> o bife da carne é feito tipo parilla
<MarceloVaz> eita :D~~
<virtu> Cesar_Augusto_W7: contrata um chines
<p0w3r> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> virtu:  kkkk e sem contratar um chinês auheuahe ?
<virtu> Cesar_Augusto_W7: um vietnamita?
<virtu> =P
<virtu> heheh
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<virtu> MarceloVaz: dizem ser bom o negocio
<virtu> hj eu devo ir no subway
<MarceloVaz> vamos ter q conferir de perto
<MarceloVaz> pra que comida quando se pode comer um xis
<virtu> com certeza
<edenc> p0w3r: sim, fiz
<MarceloVaz> comi no georges pastel ontem
<MarceloVaz> trem ruim q doi
<virtu> é
<p0w3r> jah Cesar_Augusto_W7, jah conseguiu?
<p0w3r> edenc: descobri q minha facul tem vinculo com o cnpq n
<p0w3r> edenc: acho q vow ter q falar com o reitor sobre isso
<edenc> p0w3r: sim, com certeza deve ter um programa de bolsas, toda faculdade tem
<virtu> http://www.fastshop.com.br/NOTEBOOK-SERIE-E-BRANCO-COM-AMD-ATHLON-II-DUAL-CORE---TECNOLOGIA-VISION--4GB--HD-320GB--TELA-155--ATI-MOBILITY-RADEON-HD-4250-GRAPHICS--WINDOWS-7-HOME-BASIC-64-BITS---SONY,product,SOVPCEE23EBWI,fastvithome03.aspx?par=fastvithome03
<virtu> ta valendo a pena será?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  ainda não sei ?
<MarceloVaz> tá bom de preço
<p0w3r> edenc: mas do cnpq nunca vi falar lah n, vow perguntar o pssoal na facul amanhã
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou ver o log aqui , do canal a, alguém falou algo sobre ?
<MarceloVaz> mas nessa media eu pegaria um samsung R480 virtu
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: eh facil facil kra
<MarceloVaz> foguete !
<MarceloVaz> não caio mais no conto do vigário da AMD
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  fácil ? então deixa olhar melhor aqui , impossivel que eu não vá achar isto ua heuhaueha
<virtu> pois é...
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7:  clica no status do pidgin, escolhe novo status dps vai abrir uma janela
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: o resto eh + facil ainda
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<p0w3r> edenc: vc tem qnts anos?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  não ia achar nunca , pois nunca criei bem dizer um novo status , só adicionei uns trecos nos meus aqui
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: funfou?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  vou testar agora
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  já respondo , vou entrar numa máquina virtual onde tenho o ubuntu e adicionar uma outra conta minha aqui e ver se vai funcionar
<MarceloVaz> virtu , add ai vendas1daycomp@hotmail.com ( Monica )
<MarceloVaz> importadora de laptops aki de poa
<MarceloVaz> Daycomp
<virtu> mas nem sei se quero comprar um
<MarceloVaz> mas fica o contato
<MarceloVaz> :D
<virtu> verdade
<MarceloVaz> o R480 tá 1.500 com ele
<MarceloVaz> com I3
<MarceloVaz> http://www.samsung.com/br/consumer/it-products/notebooks-netbooks/notebooks/NP-R480-JD02BR/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail
<virtu> no momento preciso de um carregador de pilha... pensando em pegar um sanyo eneloop
<p0w3r> MarceloVaz: R$ 480 por um laptop?
<MarceloVaz> modelo dele p0w3r
<p0w3r> aaa ^^
<p0w3r> ia pedir pra ncomendar pra mim
<MarceloVaz> comprei 1 mes passado
<virtu> ultima compra minha foi um korg nanokey pra levar nas viagens
<MarceloVaz> fiz test drive em dell, toshiba e hp
<MarceloVaz> samsung deu um baile em todos
<p0w3r> MarceloVaz: ql modelo?
<MarceloVaz> o r480
<MarceloVaz> link acima
<p0w3r> nem tinha visto
<MarceloVaz> peguei com I3, 6GB ram, 500GB hd, leitor blu saida hdmi
<virtu> eu tenho um kennex aqui =P
<virtu> mas é bom
<MarceloVaz> R$ 1.500 nesta importadora
<p0w3r> MarceloVaz: bom negoicio
<p0w3r> tow pensando em trocar o meu
<MarceloVaz> virtu :D
<virtu> hmm... te contar que acabo de receber uma msg de uma ex minha falando que ta morando em poa... e agora?
<MarceloVaz> abandonei o toshibão
<virtu> carraaa...
<virtu> toshibao é como o george foremann grilll
<MarceloVaz> satellite
<p0w3r> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<p0w3r> jah tive um desses
<p0w3r> igualzim
<MarceloVaz> melhor note q ja tive
<virtu> no trabalho em 2006 eu tinha um que era tipo o george foremann
<MarceloVaz> vamos ver como vai se sair o samsung com o passar do tempo
<virtu> esse samsung so tem na cor vermelha ali?
<MarceloVaz> tem preto tbem
<MarceloVaz> paga um X mais pela cor
<virtu> um X cavanhas?
<MarceloVaz> mas é bonito o vermelho dele
<virtu> =P
<MarceloVaz> meio piano, n é escandaloso
<MarceloVaz> x cavanhas é M =T
<virtu> se eu vendesse este meu por uns 800
<virtu> brabo que to sem grana... to com um teclado da Yamaha que preciso vender logo
<virtu> senao me ralo
<MarceloVaz> ioehouieheoui
<MarceloVaz> tava pensando em comprar um teclado
<virtu> arruma um comprador ai e ganha um xis
<MarceloVaz> to precisando mexer os punhos
<virtu> o meu é de barbada... vai com tudo que precisa
<MarceloVaz> principio de tendinite
<virtu> estante, fonte de luz e etc
<virtu> ta novo...
<MarceloVaz> podemos conversar
<virtu> e ainda dou umas aulas pra aprender o basico
<MarceloVaz> add msn
<MarceloVaz> pvt
<marmadeoli> #sqlalchemy-br
<Stylles> Hi Mans
<tania> :P
<virtu> oi tania
<virtu> tudo bom? =)
<tania> td tranquilo
<virtu> então ta massa
<denisbr> Boa noite
<tania> boa noite denisbr
<denisbr> Alguém pode me dar uma idéia de como fazer com que os emails que cheguem em um dominio seja enviado para outro dominio? Por exemplo tudo que chegar em abc@dominio1.com.br ir para abc@dominio2.com.br ?
<p0w3r> denisbr: como assim?! vc tem um email e qr q as msg enviadas pra esse email antigo sejam redirecionadas pro novo?
<denisbr> isso mesmo
<p0w3r> denisbr: ql seu provedor d email?
<denisbr> p0w3r, é uma revenda de sites
<p0w3r> denisbr: cmo assim?!
<Stylles> Alguem ja colocou o ubuntu no dominio?
<denisbr> Eu tenho uma revenda de sites, e quero migrar um site antigo para um novo dominio
<p0w3r> denisbr: vc vai ter q manter o dominio antigo  contatar o pessoal responsavel pelo suporte pra redirecionar seus emails
<denisbr> humm
<denisbr> O dominio antigo já está migrado para a minha revenda, bem como o dominio novo
<denisbr> se voce acessar o dominio antigo , ja acessa o site no novo dominio
<denisbr> só preciso ver a questão dos emails
<p0w3r> denisbr: a URL do seu site n mudou?
<Giverny> denisbr, cara você pode fazer um apontamento de domínios
<denisbr> p0w3r, mudou, era dominio1.com e agora é dominio2.com.br
<Giverny> denisbr, dá uma lidinha no google amigo
<denisbr> p0w3r, daí coloquei dominio1.com "parked" em dominio2.com
<Giverny> denisbr, que cliente de e-mail você tá utilizando
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> que servidor?
<p0w3r> denisbr: olha soh eu faço com meus emails pessoais exatamente o q vc ta qrendo fazer, eu tenho 2 email, yahoo e hotmail, mas tive uns problemas com meu gerenciador de email qnd tentava acessar o hotmail, solução, ntrei no meu hotmail, e lá nas configurações marquei redirecionar email, e pus td pra cair no yahoo
<Giverny> p0w3r, gmail tb faz
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> yahoo
<Giverny> zipmai
<Giverny> zipmail
<denisbr> mas no meu caso é particular :)
<Giverny> então fala o servidor é qmail
<Giverny> sendmail
<Giverny> explique-se
<virtu> é windows 7
<virtu> =P
<p0w3r> denisbr: no seu caso se vc tem acesso ao email antigo basta configurar um redirecionamento nas configurações do email, mas no seu caso pode ser q vc n tenha permissão pra isso, n sei q provedor d email vc ta usando, ntaum caso n haja essa configuração vc dve acionar seu provedor de hospedagem e pedir q redirecione pra vc
<Giverny> virtu, credo eahuuh
<denisbr> entendi
<virtu> nunca se sabe
<Giverny> denisbr, liga pro pessoal do suporte
<Giverny> ehehe
<virtu> tu ja tentou desligar e ligar novamente o computador? (Ross from IT Crowd)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  estou testando aqui e não está funcionando o treco da autoresposta
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou verificar aqui melhor
<virtu> Cesar_Augusto_W7: te digo que um chines é melhor
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: kra cmg funfa
<tania> virtu rsrsrsrs
<virtu> =)
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: n vvd faz tempo q n tento, tenta ae qlqr coisa me chama
<denisbr> Pessoal resolvi o problema no próprio cpanel :-) ... obrigado pela força
<p0w3r> denisbr: viu nem precisou do suporte
<denisbr> :)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r: no irc funcionou , vou testar aqui no irc também
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> apesar de que , quero fazer isto no protocolo do msn
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: ixi isso msm, nunca testei no msn
<p0w3r> denisbr: Cesar_Augusto_W7: podee ser q n funfe, mas eh aceitavel, a microsoft sempre acha atrapalhar outros IM q usam o protocolo deles
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  hum , vou testar este esquema no irc  ehehe , tu achou que fosse no irc , mas mesmo assim já foi bom
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois queria para o irc também p0w3r :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  exato
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: mas se n me engano jah testei no gtalk e funfou d boa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eles sempre tenta detonar a concorrencia de forma muito , muito desleal
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: mas no msn nem lembro d testar msm
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  show , também legal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7:  qm tem maioria d mercado pode fazer essas coisas
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r: pode até o povo entender as coisas e reclamar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o msn normal é tri pesado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e nem uso ele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e isto que agora por exemplo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estou nele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> uso o BRoffice
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> uso o google chrome , as vezes o firefox ( apesar de achar o firefox melhor no geral)
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: mas a maioria n sonham em mudar, eu tbm uso o pidgin pq acho leve, e posso me conectar a uma porrada d IM diferentes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  exato , mas eu aqui
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: mas pra transferencia d arquivos pra users do msn pelo pidgin da rolo, fotos n aparcem as vezes, o pessoal do msn faz isso d proposito pra ngm migrar do softwar deles, n culpo eles, u faria o msm ^^
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> instalo ele nas minhas formatações sempre 99% das vezes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  mas eu nem uso transferencia mesmo aeaeuauah
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> por mim podem ferrar tudo , pois é pior ainda
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois usei ubuntu por uns 2 anos +-
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> 6 a 8 meses direto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> umas 2 vezes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> isto falando de usar unicamente ele o ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas tive que voltar para o windows po ser mais complicado usar os programas piratas ou melhor testar jogos e coisas do tipo né
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> dai como dou suporte para os mais noobs que eu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tive que ficar no windows mesmo e usar o ubuntu pelo virtualbox :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pelo menos por enquanto aeuaheua
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> daqui a pouco me dá uma louca e volto a usar só o ubuntu :P
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: o problema q eu + vejo entre migrar para as distribuiçõs linux eh por causa d jogos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  sim
<Ricardo__> é complicado
<Ricardo__> mas um snes da pra jogar
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: mas pra qm como eu q nliga muito pra isso, o linux eh melhor
<Ricardo__> ehehea
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e falo isto para os malucos que acham que roda tudo normal que nem no windows sem quase nem um esforço
<p0w3r> kk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ... fora os jogos , acho que é totalmente normal usar ela bem dizer
<Ricardo__> alguns programas
<Ricardo__> como autocad
<Ricardo__> e outros tb
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Ricardo__:  dá para jogar jogos novos , alguns
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguns
<Ricardo__> mas a maioria tem similar no linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ... é bem complicado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e para noobs dos infernos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é super complicado mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> impossivel diria
<Ricardo__> é tem uns q é tanta gambiarra no wine
<Ricardo__> q o nego desiste
<Ricardo__> melhor por dual boot com win
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Ricardo__:  exato eu mesmo instalei o starcraft 2 beta no wine, apartir de um outro tuto em inglês
<Ricardo__> mas tem uns
<Ricardo__> q rodam melhor com wine q no proprio windows
<Ricardo__> vai entender
<p0w3r> isso msm, quase todos, alguns claro q n sao tao evoluidos assim, mas pra 99% das pessoas q usam o photoshop por exemplo, o GIMP serve muito bem
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e postei no meu site http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2010/07/01/como-rodar-o-starcraft-2-beta-no-ubuntu-10-04-i386/
<p0w3r> mas pra jogos similaridad parece n bastar
<p0w3r> vow testar, adorava jogar o starcraft 1
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  tem o gimp , não uso photoshop alias bem dizer nunca usei
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ainda bem
<Ricardo__> tu ve a mao q da ne Cesar_Augusto_W7 com teu tutorial ali ne
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> dai não tenho problema com ele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas uso para coisas simples até
<Ricardo__> e ainda ficou ruim
<Ricardo__> pelo teu comentario
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Ricardo__:  sim , mas ... já é um começo e isto que não fui tão afundo assim meu
<Ricardo__> aha
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois rodou pior no winw
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> wine e dizem que muitos rodam melhor o que duvido , pois só vi em videos e tal
<p0w3r> eu faço trampos d design jah usei muito o photshop, mas euq  trabalho as vezes com isso consigo fazer td q qro soh usando o GIMp
<Ricardo__> tem coisas q eh melhor ate usar um virtualbox
<Ricardo__> q ir pro wine
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  eu acho que para web dá para usar o gimp tranquilo , o pessoal só não usa por comodismo mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Ricardo__:  tem isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ... dai entra os porens meu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o povo na maioria só sabe usar o windows ou melhor
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> clicar nos icones
<Ricardo__> é
<p0w3r> isso msm, mas reament a casos q soh o photoshop, mas isso eh em 1% dos casos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e usar os mesmos programas que viram outros usarem
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai que mora o problema
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tanto dos trojans no windows hoje em dia
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> quanto para os usuários migrarem para algo melhor para eles
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois nossa
<p0w3r> o problema eh a mudanca tbm, mudar n eh facil pra ngm
<Ricardo__> bah cara pus o debian 6 desktop aqui
<Ricardo__> achei show de bola vo ficart com ele
<Ricardo__> é claro depois de umas personalizacoes pq vem mto cruzao
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> se alguns dos meus clientes usassem o ubuntu , ficariam alguns aos sem problemas provavelmente
<p0w3r> da trabalho se acustumar, sem incntivo ngm qr mudar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Ricardo__:  debian é cru mesmo :D , heheh até sem os source
<Ricardo__> mas fica tao legal qto ubuntu
<p0w3r> eles iam te perguntar onde fica o "C:"
<Ricardo__> se o cara instalar os frufru
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  kkkk sim , normal
<Ricardo__> ja comeca com fontes truetype
<Ricardo__> de cara ja
<Ricardo__> pq nao vem no debian
<Ricardo__> fica meio malz a renderizacao
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> está semana fui num cliente modificar o firefox para não salvar senhas e cookies e tudo mais
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai o cara reclamou porque não ficavam salvo os sites visitados ai falei para salvar os que ele entra
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nos favoritos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ele não sabia
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e ai como vamos fazer para os caras mudarem , deviam ter cursos de informática melhores hoje em dia
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ... a maioria os professores sabem menos que eu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu já acho que sei muito pouco e os caras sabem muito menos
<p0w3r> "ainda se ve inteligencia por ai, mas nd supera a popularidade da burrice"
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai não tem fundamento , apesar que falo da minha cidade , pois em são paulo e porto alegre
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> deve , espero , que tenha professores bons
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois aqui bem dizer só mostram como clicar nos trecos ,
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> curso de internet é só ligar e sair usando a internet
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não dão nem uma explicação sobre nada bem dizer , cuidados e tal
<p0w3r> mas pra ser sincero na minha facul tem uns professores q n sabem muito msm sobre distribuições linux, mas para pra pensar se vc fosse dono de um curso ou ateh msm dono d um fabricante de herdware, onde vc investiria mais windows ou linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  hoje a adobe viu a resposta para o que tu perguntou
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não investir muito tudo bem
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas não investir nada em linux para desktop , hoje
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> já é muito errado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> isto faz uns 2 anos bem dizer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que vejo , que o pessoal tem que investir um minimo no linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois tipo internet
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o google sabe a importante da interoperabilidade
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tanto que lutam para manter agora no html 5 , videos em padrões abertos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> as coisas estão mudando ainda bem , para melhor :P
<Daekdroom> O Google foi conivente com a inclusão do H.264 por causa do Youtube.
<p0w3r> provavelment kk
<MarceloVaz> epa teta
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Daekdroom:  mas .... mudou de idéia Daekdroom
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois agora estão usando o vp8
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e o vorbis se me lembro bem
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois para que pagar por algo que podem ter de graça bem dizer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ou em valor muito menor
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e que pode realmente melhorar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o que acho que é mais importante que o ter de graça , é que o vp8 se realmente for aberto (não li muito sobre ele)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> se ele for totalmente aberto , será muito melhor que o h.264
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> heheeh :D
<p0w3r> de graça e com codigo aberto qm n qr
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  usário que usa windows e não muda para o ubuntu da vida
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> preciso dizer mais
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  sempre tem maluco
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> quem quer isto é um bem dizer desenvolvedor
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que entende o valor deste trabalho e desta abertura
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> agora quando depende de um noob , como muitos users do windows
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum :(
<p0w3r> mas qm ve utilidade no codigo aberto sao os dsenvolvedores, usuarios soh qrem saber q ta funcionando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r: bem dizer é
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pior que é mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu mesmo não estou no ubuntu agora porque não funciona bem os jogos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> então entro neste esquema do querer só saber de funcionar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois bem dizer não ajudo em muito
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> apesar de divulgar o pidgin , broffice
<p0w3r> exatament
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e divulgar o ubuntu de uma maneira um pouco negativa ,
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois falo bem dizer a rea
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> real
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> windows roda os jogos sem problema
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e outra coisas que nem lembro e falo quando lembro
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> dos problemas que tive
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ... pelo que vejo a maioria das pessoas bem dizer até que poderia hoje usar ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois sei lá
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> olha tenho de cabeça 3 ou 4 clientes que usam o PC só para internet praticamente
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o problema é , vão querer mudar hábitos bem dizer
<MarceloVaz> problemas com webcam
<MarceloVaz> impressoras
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois bem dizer nunca mais precisariam formatar um pc bem dizer
<MarceloVaz> programas, jogos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> MarceloVaz:  pior que é webcam é meio problemático
<p0w3r> qnd soh pra internet, o linux eh a melhor msm
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> microfone também tive problema no meu pc aqui mesmo
<p0w3r> em outros casos eh tenso
<MarceloVaz> o usuário nao compra a webcam de marca, tipo logitech
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  sim , mas ... dai não tem o MSN cheio de propaganda e firulas toscas kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarceloVaz> ele compra aquela do ursinho
<MarceloVaz> da luzinha led junto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> MarceloVaz:  kkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarceloVaz> funciona.. mas tudo capenga
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é uns trecos tabajaras  auheuheuae
<p0w3r> mas a maioria liga pra isso?
<p0w3r> como sempre usuario soh qr ver funcionando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  pior que muito nego só usa a porcaria do msn bem dizer
<MarceloVaz> msn tbem já é motivo pra tirar o linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> agora porque deu pau e tipo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguns tem net discada e não achei a atualização do msn novo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai estão usando o /Pidgin
<MarceloVaz> pega do cache Cesar_Augusto_W7
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> apesar de ter achado uma solução para o problema do msn tipo colocando compatibilidade com o windows 2000
<p0w3r> q mal pra microsoft
<MarceloVaz> dois arquivos só a atualização
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  kkkkk windows pirata , dá nada para eles
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> MarceloVaz:  hum
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: kkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vou procurar de novo até , pois não achei
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas também só procurei por cima
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: o lance do msn colocando compatibilidade com 2000 funfa legal, fiz ontem
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  sim eu fiz aqui na VM para testar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  mas o problema é até quando
<MarceloVaz> fica na arquivos de programas\common files\windows live
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois eu consigo validar o windows como original aqui auheuhaueha , o problema é a net dos caras , pois é discada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> MarceloVaz:  hum
<MarceloVaz> pega o messenger.msi e o contatcs.msi
<MarceloVaz> só precisa destes dois em caso de atualização
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vai dizer MarceloVaz kkkk assim , mas desta não sabia ainda
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> show
<MarceloVaz> Cesar_Augusto_W7: contacts*
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkk
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aham
<MarceloVaz> desde a versão 8.5
<MarceloVaz> eles padronizaram ai
<MarceloVaz> atualiza uma maquina online
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum , bom saber MarceloVaz :D , muito obrigado mesmo
<MarceloVaz> e pega o cache pras demais
<MarceloVaz> :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pronto anotei aqui as informações passada pelo povo :P
<MarceloVaz> caraca
<MarceloVaz> e lá se foi o final de semana
<MarceloVaz> =/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> MarceloVaz: heheheheheh
<p0w3r> eh msm
<p0w3r> kk
<MarceloVaz> minha vida esta sendo marcada por computadores
<p0w3r> passei no irc e fazendo trabalho de facul, belo fds o meu ^^
<MarceloVaz> fujam para as colinas em quanto há tempo
<marvel> boa noite pessoal
<MarceloVaz> larguem esta vida de informática
<MarceloVaz> e sejam felizes
<marvel> voçes podem me endicar um converso de video  rmvb pra roda no meu ipod  ou converte em avi
<marvel> handbreka nao funcona mas pro ubuntu
<MarceloVaz> ffmpeg
<MarceloVaz> usa o winff como GUI
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> usa o winff
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e vai ter que entender de codec de audio e video
<marvel> ffmpeg e linha de comando
<MarceloVaz> mais pratico impossivel
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e containers
<p0w3r> complicado
<MarceloVaz> winff é uma gui pro ffmpeg
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> p0w3r:  complicado para quem não quer estudar
<marvel> mas ai tinha q ser em janela porque  minha namorada nao sabe usar linha de comando :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não quer usar windows e software pirata ou sei lá
<p0w3r> Cesar_Augusto_W7: kkkkk eu falei como um usuario agora
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-06
<rogerio> fzapp desculpe mas não entendi!  o programa que quero sber onde foi estalado chama-se jdownloader!
<fzapp> abre um shell (linha de comando) e digita 'which jdownloader'
<pedreiro> oi ,, boa noite a todos ,,, sou iniciante no ubuntu ,, será que alguem poderia me ajudar ,, é o seguinte ; ubuntu no processador i5 ,2a geração   não consigo habilitar efeitos visuais de soft proprietário ,,, somente os efeitos básicos... como resolver isso??
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, os efeitos dependem da placa de vídeo e não do processador, qual é a sua placa gráfica?
<pedreiro> i5 2300
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, abre o terminal e digita, sem aspas, "lspci |grep VGA"
<Ubuntero> e cola o resultado
<pedreiro> eu imaginava que o video é on=board no processador  (i3 i5 i7)
<pedreiro> ok
<pedreiro>  lspci |grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<pedreiro> apt get agoramorra
<pedreiro> foi o q aconteceu comigo...
<BugsCrash> Boa Noite pessoal -> Alguem pode dar uma ajuda com relacao ao networking. estou com Ubuntu Server e so entra no wireless apos comando /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<pedreiro> Então UBUNTERO que posso fazer??
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, por curiosidade, que computador é este?
<pedreiro> .placa mãe ; ecs skt 1155 .cpu i5 2300 2a geração 6gb de ddr3
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, é alguma máquina tipo dell, hp ou outra ou é montada?
<pedreiro> sim ,, montada pela megaware
<rogerio> fzapp valeu pela dica, mas estou tentando achar um diretorio com o nome  de  jdownloader e o caminho que o terminal mostra é um arquivo com  o nome de  jdownloader executavel,
<pedreiro> então UBUNTERO faz alguma diferençã em quem montou o sistema??
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, só queria saber se é uma destas placas hibridas que horas são intel e outras nvidia
<pedreiro> desde que não seja a positivo ninguem prescisa se matar..!!!rsrsrsr
<pedreiro> nao ,,, é original da ecs com tudo dela no site
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, estou pesquisando se acho algo
<pedreiro> Aí UBUNTERO ,, tem o site linuxintel da intel que tem o driver de video ,do video onboard do cpu  ,, mas a intel quer enlouqueceroubuntuuser,,, sera que não tem um apt-getpronto??
<BugsCrash> Boa Noite pessoal -> Alguem pode dar uma ajuda com relacao ao networking. estou com Ubuntu Server e so entra no wireless apos comando /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, tudo indica que sua placa é hibrida mesmo
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, tenta isto: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mj-casalogic/bumblebee
<pedreiro> ahhh,, eu não tenho experiencia no site ,, sera que voce pode me dizer se o q eu escrevoaki é visto por todos
<pedreiro> como assim
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bumblebee
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, na verdade a placa de vídeo que você tem são duas em uma só, quando é uma intel gasta menos energia e tem menos funcionalidades
<Ubuntero> quando é nvidia ela tem mais poder mas também gasta mais energia
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, vai precisar reiniciar o computador depois dos comandos que te passei
<irtigor> BugsCrash: olhe o log
<pedreiro> ok
<pedreiro> AHH ubuntero,,, quando eu inicio pelo windows ,, a minha gpu tem 1.8 mem ,p/ video ,, jogo qualquer jogo com uma fps do caramba e qualidade no talo ,,, só no ubuntu que o video fica modesto
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, tenho quase certeza de que tua vga é hibrida então
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, pq uma intel não teria como fazer isto que voce está falando
<pedreiro> ,, o driver é o intel hd grafics 2000
<pedreiro> aí ,Ubuntero , bumblebee, não é pra nvidia >??
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, como eu te disse, é para placas hibridas intel/nvidia
<pedreiro> mas a minha placa é dentro do processador intel ,,, será que tem uma nvidia la dentro??
<pedreiro> usa o driver intel
<Pedronsso> Intão Galera boa noite
<pedreiro> boa noite, pedronsso
<pedreiro> quale o problema ,mano??
<Pedronsso> Estalei o drive da minha placa de rede  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 mais tipo não consigo enchergar minha rede wireless sera que esta desligado algo assim ?
<Pedronsso>  /NickServ identify 102033
<pedreiro> pode sim .. é bom ver as conf de rede  on/off
<pedreiro>  porém vc ja correu o google
<Pedronsso> Ja sim
<Pedronsso> ja fiz o que foi passado pelo viva o linux
<pedreiro> aki dificilmente vc vai conseguir ajuda
<pedreiro> á¹½c ja reinstall /tudo?
<Pedronsso> Ja fiz isso
<Pedronsso> tambem
<pedreiro> vc ta usando a lam ,mas não encherg a as sem fio??
<Pedronsso> isso
<Pedronsso> a rede cabo normall
<Pedronsso> mais wireless nada
<Pedronsso> to ligado que o drive diferente e tau
<Pedronsso> mais ja tentei de tudo
<Pedronsso> e o drive esta instalado
<UdontKnow> https://plus.google.com/u/0/111761906192607425782/posts/QYGStHkXE2w
<UdontKnow> argh, foi mal, era pra minha prima
<pedreiro> ]olha camarada ,, o que eu faria é o seguinte ,, usaria um dual boot com windows pq ele sempre funciona tudo,,, esqueceria ajuda aki ,, pq das vezes q tentei nunca consegui aki,, depois vai pesquisando mais no google;;;
<Pedronsso> ok obrigado mesmo
<Pedronsso> assim to com dual boot tambem
<Pedronsso> abrass
<Ubuntero> pedreiro, já tentou?
<pedreiro> valewww
<Ubuntero> Pedronsso, qual o driver tentou?
<Pedronsso> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311
<Pedronsso> Ele esta instalado aparece em verde como ativado mais nao acha a minha wireless
<pedreiro> UBUNTERO ,vc ja viu o site intellinux ,, la tem o driver de video hd grafics 2000 que uso no windows so que versão linux ,, mas pra instalar so o bill gates psicografando co m o cara da apple
<pedreiro> pedronso ,, tem o lance dos canais ,,,
<pedreiro> que canal vc ta usando nos dispositivos?
<Pedronsso> como assim canal ?
<pedreiro> nos 2.4ghz ha uma pequena ocilação de frequencia explorada por canais predeterminados que vão acho desde i 1 ao 16
<pedreiro> pedronso a tua placa é 2.4ghz??
<Pedronsso> Nem manjo isso
<Pedronsso> Como fasso pra ver ?
<Ubuntero> Pedronsso, eu tenho uma bcm4318 e instalo dois pacotes para funcionar a wireless
<Ubuntero> Pedronsso, b43-fwcutter e firmware-b43-installer
<Pedronsso> entendi
<Pedronsso> tipo é so ir la no Intal e baicha esses pacotes ?
<UdontKnow> "baicha"?
 * UdontKnow morre, ressuscita e morre de novo 30 vezes
<Ubuntero> Pedronsso, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Pedronsso> okvou tenta
<Pedronsso> ja volto vau des de ja
<rennan> emesene nao envia arquivos para uma pessoa que esta no windows no msn 2011?
<rennan> tentei enviar aqui
<rennan> e fica meu arquivo como se ele tenta-se enviar + a pessoa nao recebe nenhuma confirmacao
<xGrind> rennan, ja testou o pidgin + msn pecan?
<rennan> enviar arquivo nao
<rennan> eheh
<rennan> foi que achei o emesene + agradavel
<xGrind> emesene ainda é bugado e pesado :/
<xGrind> pidgin sozinho tb fica meio estranho usando protocolo msn, mas se usar o pecan, ele vai usar o protocolo wlm
<xGrind> dae aparece os emoticons, fotos e pode enviar arquivos normalmente.
<rennan> é o pidgin aqui em casa nao pega no protocolo msn só no pecan
<rennan> pq no msn em avançados nao tem metodo http
<rennan> sem isso
<rennan> aqui nao conecta
<rennan> nenhum msn
<rennan> mais vou testar o envio pelo pidgin jaja obrigado
<rennan> =)
<xGrind> \o
<xGrind> rennan, quer um ppa pra usar a ultima versao do pecan?
<rennan> sou meio novato achei que assim que colocava ja estava na ultima versao
<rennan> =X
<xGrind> nem ta. calmae
<xGrind> digita isso:
<xGrind> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ahasenack/msn-pecan && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<xGrind> Leia mais: http://xgrind.webnode.com.br/news/corrigindo-problemas-no-pidgin/
<xGrind> Crie seu site grátis: http://www.webnode.com.br
<xGrind> ¬¬. sempre esqueço
<xGrind> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ahasenack/msn-pecan && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<rennan> kkkkkkkk
<rennan> obrigado pela dica do criar site gratis
<rennan> zuera cara
<rennan> vlw
<rennan> vou fazer agora
<xGrind> é q o webnode faz propaganda dele kk. esse site é meu :P
<rennan> só me explica em questao de entender
<rennan> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ahasenack/msn-pecan
<rennan> / adiciona no repository o msn-pecna?
<rennan> a nao besteira ja entendi .. adiciona, atualiza e instala
<rennan> =x
<rennan> ahauhau
<xGrind> isso
<atm_> boas
<atm_> agerdecia ajuda
<atm_> recebi uma notificação no ubuntu 11.10 gnome xhell a dizer qualquer coisa como outro utilizador está a usar a sua área de trabalho, mas como a notificação desapareceu rapido não deu para ver tudo. Queria ajuda no sentido de saber se posso rever essa notificação e o que pode ela significar. obrigado
<atm_> alguem pode ajudar
<FernandoBasso> Nossa. O btjunkie.org fechou também.
<_DS2_Minina_> Quem aí estṕa na Campus Party?
<MarconM> _DS2_Minina_, eu num to .. mas to com inveja de quem esta la =/
<_DS2_Minina_> rsrrs eu estou aqui... sentei aqui na mesa agorinha mesmo. Sabe de alguém aqui do canal que virá tb?
<MarconM> _DS2_Minina_, pior que nao ... eu to vendo umas fotos aqui no google imagens ... ta bem lotado ae pelo jeito
<_DS2_Minina_> está sim
<MarconM> _DS2_Minina_, muita gente usando linux ae hahaha
<_DS2_Minina_> sempre rs
<spiga> :/
<spiga> o inveja.
 * MarconM com inveja de _DS2_Minina_
<MarconM> fica fazendo fita fica
<MarconM> =/
 * Monarquista rsrsr
 * mwallacesd boa tarde!
 * Monarquista tarde
<MarconM> _DS2_Minina_, manda umas fotos ae para gente =)
<mwallacesd> Hahahahaha...
<mwallacesd> O.o
<_DS2_Minina_> MarconM, depois dá uma olhada no meu face, é /vivoverde
<zer0ne> Internet 1 mega = trágico! ):
<Kazenin> licensed, licensed (~licensed@2001:12e0:8000:70:2e0:4cff:fe2f:bab2) << IPv6 =D
<xGrind> NERD
<Kazenin> _DS2_Minina_ (~daianevv@2001:12e0:8000:15:221:70ff:fef7:9f22) << IPv6 too =)
<licensed> Kazenin, to na campus party.. r0x
<xGrind> Kazenin, agora q eu vi q era vc kk
<licensed> _DS2_Minina_, ta na cp too?
<Kazenin> xGrind, sou nerd não, geek talvez
<Kazenin> licensed, 20 Gbit de conexão né
<licensed> Kazenin, eh
<xGrind> nerd é quem ta com IPv6 ae ;x
<Kazenin> licensed, manda um SS de teste de velocidade aí
<licensed> Kazenin, http://www.speedtest.net/result/1756082474.png
<Kazenin> toomaaa desgracera
<xGrind> tnc pra tudo isso o.O
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> Kazenin,\o
<MarconM> e ae cara .. quanto tempo
<Kazenin> beleza?
<Kazenin> licensed, to muito ruim tb não! www.speedtest.net/result/1756094991.png
<licensed> Kazenin, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<licensed> r00x demais o up
<xGrind> Kazenin, ta usando oq ae fio?
<Kazenin> xGrind, como assim?
<xGrind> Kazenin, licensed q vergonha :x
<xGrind> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1756105997.png
<Kazenin> xGrind, tá de embratel ? e baixando a 5 mega ? váaaaaaaa
<Kazenin> tá bom demais pow
<Kazenin> tu é usuário, não é empresa não
<xGrind> yes \o
<xGrind> Kazenin, mas vc ta usando oq? ta onde pra ter uma net dessas?
 * MarconM acha q Kazenin é de outro planeta e esta roubando conexão 0.0
<Kazenin> xGrind, tô na empresa po, olha embaixo o ISP
<zer0ne> esse papo de velocidade de conexão ta me deixando triste
<xGrind> zer0ne, se vc ver isso vc fica alegre http://www.speedtest.net/result/1756111451.png
<zer0ne> :)
<zer0ne> :(
<zer0ne> eu estou pagando 95 reais por 1 mega
<xGrind> e eu achando q tava ruim aki ;x
<zer0ne> morar em roça da nisso
<xGrind> kk. vc mora onde?
<zer0ne> são pedro da aldeia interior do RJ
<HubUser37125> Aqui em São Luis só tem a velox, e a embratel que ta chegando
<zer0ne> o mais triste é que no bairro ao lado do meu tem velox com 10 megas por quase mesmo preço
<xGrind> zer0ne, muda de bairro :D
<Kakinho> muahahah!
<zer0ne> kkkkk
<xGrind> eu lembro qndo saiu aquele negocio da telefonica de discada ilimitada. galera tudo usando e eu só entrava depois da meia noite kk
<zer0ne> eu já tive AOL
<zer0ne> na época que quando você se conectava uma mulher GRITAVA
<zer0ne> e acordava todos em casa
<LACabeza> aew
<LACabeza> alguém pode me dar uma dica sobre o que eu preciso para fazer um app mobile em java, usando linux?
<LACabeza> eu to procurando uma versão do java me para linux mas não to achando
<Darck> alguem ai sabe qual e o canal do Bhior do Remote execution?
<Darck> alguem ai sabe qual e o canal do Bhior do Remote execution?
<Darck> alguem ai sabe qual e o canal do BlackTrack?
<Darck> alguem ai sabe qual e o canal do BlackTrack?
<L88os1> estou tendo problemas na hora de instalar programas. acho que é com o kernel, como faço para reportar o erro?
<L88os1> esse é o erro
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831963/
<UdontKnow> ae
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-07
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> tem alguem on?
<omelete> ñ
<YanGM> lol
<YanGM> tava para instalar ubuntu aqui
<omelete> q aconteceu?
<YanGM> omelete, o Monarquista ja esta me ajudando, mas era duvidas sobre particoes
<omelete> ok
<L88os1> problema na hora de remover kernel
<L88os1> alguém pode ajudar?
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/832082/
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/832079/
<platao> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,87662.msg506400.html#msg506400
<FernandoBasso> A canonical abandonou o kubuntu...
<silkworm> Prezados, estou com um problema com o GNOME. Algo impede que ele inicialize os programas setados para carregar junto com o ambiente. Eu estou tendo que iniciar na mãe, digitando os comandos, a cada nova sessão do ambiente gráfico. Já tentei marcar, desmarcar, criar novas chamadas... Mas o que parece é que o "inicializador" dos aplicativos no início da sessão não funciona. Alguém sabe como me ajudar? Por ex., eu estou s
<FernandoBasso> silkworm: Tua mensagem foi cortada.
<FernandoBasso> Mas, já tentou remover .gnome* .gconf* .config/dconf/ da tua pasta de usuário?
<FernandoBasso> Algo relacionado ao unity também.
<silkworm> FernandoBasso, uso o LTS
<FernandoBasso> A mensagem foi só até 'Por ex., eu estou.'
<FernandoBasso> Okay, agora foi.
<FernandoBasso> A minha sugestão é esse de deletar arquivos de config (ou fazer backup deles).
<FernandoBasso> Eu estou no arch linux com openbox.
<FernandoBasso> Não sei o que poderia causar isso, se foi depois de um update ou algo assim.
<silkworm> Qual arquivo de conf?
<silkworm> (caminho)
<FernandoBasso> Mas, já tentou remover .gnome* .gconf* .config/dconf/ da tua pasta de usuário?
<FernandoBasso> Na $HOME ou ~/
<FernandoBasso> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<FernandoBasso> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<silkworm> Valeu
<FernandoBasso> Como é que pode um problema grave assim em um LTS?!!!
<silkworm> acabei descobrindo que não tinha nada a ver com isso... Estava "setado" para iniciar o gnome em modo de segurança, como padrão no GDM
<FernandoBasso> Menos mal.
<silkworm> rs
<silkworm> (geralmente está entre o teclado e a cadeira o problema)
<FernandoBasso> Não sei nem por que essa opção de "modo de segurança"...
<FernandoBasso> Não é windows.
<FernandoBasso> Daqui uns dias vão cirar o "painel de controle do ubuntu".
<silkworm> é "falha de segurança" a opção
<MarconM> alguem usa WM ae ?
<FernandoBasso> MarconM: Faça a pergunta em sí.
<MarconM> FernandoBasso, ?
<MarconM> nao nao soh para saber fiz um canal dedicado a wm
<MarconM> soh isso
<MarconM> xmonad, fluxbox openbox, independente da distro
<FernandoBasso> Então, só quem usa WM é convidado?
<MarconM> FernandoBasso, nao nao ... mas seriam os mais interessados
<MarconM> pode entrar qualquer um
<FernandoBasso> Eu uso openbox.
<FernandoBasso> O nome do canal é xmonad-br?
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> mas nao fala aqui poh
<MarconM> FernandoBasso, voce pode ser kikado
<FernandoBasso> Ser kikado por falar um nome de canal?
<MarconM> sim
<FernandoBasso> Mas porque?
<MarconM> FernandoBasso, nao sei por que ... mas a galera nao gosta
<spiga> wm! e meu nick no L2
<dimago> opaaa
<dimago> bom dia
<dimago> estou com uma duvida quanto as opções de impressora
<dimago> alguem consegue trocar uma ideia comigo sera?
<FernandoBasso> dimago: Regra número 1 de irc: faça a pergunta em sí.
<dimago> FernandoBasso, hum.. vou meter ela entao
<dimago> tenho minha impressora de rede funcionando no meu ubuntu 11.10
<FernandoBasso> dimago: Fique ciente que eu provavelmente não sei a resposta, mas é mais fácil de alguem te ajudar. :)
<dimago> quando vou em Configurações do Sistema, Impressoras
<dimago> tenho ela ali bonitinha
<dimago> queria poder, mexer nas opções dela..
<dimago> setar o papel, bandeja
<dimago> mas quando vou em opções, apenas vejo opções de Permitir Usuarios
<dimago> e queria mais opções..
<dimago> como fazer isso funcionar sera?
<FernandoBasso> Pois é...
<dimago> FernandoBasso, beleza kra, fica fly :)
<FernandoBasso> No meu caso, eu tinha um impressora bem simples, que vinha com um CD com o driver pra windows. No ubuntu ele funcoionava sem eu fazer nada. Era só conectar o cabo, mas as opções eram bem mais simples (e menos opções inclusive) do que no windows, insntalando o driver dela.
<dimago> pois eh
<dimago> ela nao tem nada, a nao ser o permitir ou nao usuarios...
<dimago> porem, quando vou pelo firefox
<FernandoBasso> O que me parece é que no linux nós temos drivers "mais genéricos", que funcionam para várias impressoras ao mesmo tempo, enquanto que as malditas empresas quando lançam um produto, ja fazem o programa bonitinho pra windows, para aquele produto específico, enquanto que no linux, até engenhaaria reversa o pessoal tem que fazer pra conseguir fazer algumas coisas funcionarem.
<dimago> tem varias opçoes
<dimago> se uso o libre office, tmb vem opções
<dimago> porem, libre o firefox nao sao as mesmas janelas sabe...
<FernandoBasso> Então é o programa do ubuntu que é mais simples mesmo...
<FernandoBasso> Eu não posso ajudar muito pois estou sem impressora faz uns dois anos...
<dimago> tudo bem, sem problemas
<dimago> vou ver se acho o driver
<dimago> talvez seja melhor
<Chacall> algum user on?
<Chacall> preciso de ajudar com o gnome-shell
<michel> alguem teve problema com torrent ?
<Chacall> alguem teve problema com o gnome-shell?
<aprendiz> oi, boa tarde a todos
<Monarquista> isso não foi serio, pra que considerou...?!
 * Monarquista ops..
<aprendiz> há um tempo atrás perguntei aqui como podia assistir dvd comercial no ubuntu
<Monarquista> sudo apt-get update
<jonatasnona> aprendiz, e?
<Monarquista> depois
<aprendiz> alguém aqui me ajudou a instalar um pacote
<aprendiz> mas o problema n ficou resolvido
<Monarquista> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted tab
<aprendiz> ag passado uns meses consegui assistir
<aprendiz> rsr
<aprendiz> vou deixar aqui a galera como resolvi
<aprendiz> pode alguém precisar
<aprendiz> eu tenho o ubuntu 11.10
<aprendiz> bastou instalar estes pacotes:
<aprendiz> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Monarquista> isso ai mesmo!
<aprendiz> e esse aqui: Libdvdcss
<aprendiz> pq so com o 1º n funfava
<Monarquista> aprendiz, http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<MarconM> alguem usa WM ae ? openbox fluxbox xmonad busybox
<Monarquista> aprendiz, http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<jonatasnona> aprendiz, nesse mesmo site tem um tutorial sobre multimedia no ubuntu
<aprendiz> ok
<jonatasnona> aprendiz, vc escolhe a versão que vc está intalando e lá tem todas as instruções dos pacotes que vc precisa
<aprendiz> eu achei o 2º pacote aqui:
<aprendiz> http://araujomatheus.wordpress.com/2011/06/22/como-reproduzir-dvds-no-ubuntu-11-04/
<dimago> alguem conhece um tal de Astaro Security Gateway?
<dimago> eh um appliance
<ghostms> ea
<ghostms> meu povo
<sandim> e ai
<ghostms> ea rapaz tudo bem
<ghostms> bora estudar um pouco de software livre
<sandim> opa
<sandim> fala gurizada
<ghostms> como configura a rede ?
<vieira-ti> olá
<tux_> boa tarde
<MarconM> tarde
<tux_> estou com uma dúvida na interface gráfica do ubuntu 11.10, alguém poderia me dar uma dica
<tux_> tipo, tem como instalar a versão antiga do gnome?
<tux_> chat parado, :(
<MarconM> tux_, olha .. acredito q nao
<MarconM> tux_, se quer a versao antiga do gnome e gosta do ubuntu usa debian
<MarconM> ele eta com gnome 2 ainda
<tux_> to sabendo
<MarconM> os comando sao os msms
<tux_> instalei o LXDE
<tux_> ao meu ver, o unity ficou muito ruiim
<tux_> e ainda tá cheio de bug
<tux_> o gnome 3 também ficou estranho para ambiente gráfico
<tux_> MarconM vc tá aí ainda?
<vieira-ti> verdade tux
<vieira-ti> por isso estou usando o ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<vieira-ti> :)
<tux_> então vieira-ti
<tux_> estava quase voltando a versão também
<tux_> mais instalei o LXDE aki, e gostei dele
<tux_> cara, primeira vez que uso IRC, me tira uma dúvida
<vieira-ti> legal tentei usar o kubuntu antes e até o mint
<vieira-ti> mais acabei voltando para o 10.04
<tux_> todo esse pessoal logado ae do lado, não tá on
<vieira-ti> e compilei o kernel para versão 3.2
<vieira-ti> rs
<vieira-ti> então
<vieira-ti> não sei não esse pessoal é muito parado
<vieira-ti> uahuahua
<tux_> rs
<tux_> eu não sei compilar o kernel ainda não
<tux_> faz apenas 1 ano que me converti realmente para linux
<tux_> :)
<MarconM> \o/ temos um convertido
<vieira-ti> não é muito dificil
<tux_> pretendo futuramente aprender bem sobre linux
<tux_> gosto muito da idéia de open source
<tux_> mais a facul toma muito tempo
<tux_> e a facul é sobre TI, então fica fácil
<tux_> rs
<vieira-ti> hehe
<vieira-ti> facul
<vieira-ti> tenso
<tux_> faculdade
<vieira-ti> kkk
<Kakinho> eu ouviu um aleluia tux_? Temos mais um convertido entre nós?
<tux_> ?
<tux_> rs
<vieira-ti> uso linux faz um tempinho já
<tux_> uso linux a uns 3 anos já, mais a 1 ano que eu tirei o dual boot, e estou só com distros linux
<tux_> rs
<vieira-ti> :)
<mwallacesd> quem mora em Pernambuco é pernambucano! E quem mora em Tilambuco?
<mwallacesd> 0.o
<vieira-ti> :)
<vieira-ti> kkk
<vieira-ti> falando em morar vc mora onde tux_
<vieira-ti> ?
<tux_> Minas Gerais uai :)
<vieira-ti> uhauaua
<vieira-ti> eu sou aqui do pantanal , kkkk
<tux_> vixi, longe d+ daki
<tux_> rs
<vieira-ti> Campo Grande Mato Grosso do Sul
<vieira-ti> longe mesmo
<tux_> moro no sul de minas gerais
<tux_> numa cidade q se chama Nepomuceno, rs
<vieira-ti> uh..
<vieira-ti> :)
<tux_> vou nessa
<tux_> boa tarde pra todo mundo ae
<mwallacesd> =)
<vieira-ti> flw
<vieira-ti> boa tarde
<vieira-ti> :)
<enapupe> tarde
<enapupe> galera comofaço pra ctrl + alt + w funcionar = alt gr + w? gerando uma interrogação?
<vieira-ti> pootz
<vieira-ti> essa eu nunca mexi hein enapupe
 * redttx is away: I'm busy
<vieira-ti> kd os brazucas
<vieira-ti> kkk
<vieira-ti> ?
<xGrind> vieira-ti, eae \o
<vieira-ti> ea brow XGrind
<vieira-ti> blz
<xGrind> blz e vc?
<alvaro_> Estou tentando ouvir uma radio online, mas não consigo de forma alguma, tem como solucionar esse problema?
<xGrind> alvaro_, ta querendo usar por oq?
<alvaro_> ouvir uma radio online de minha cidade
<xGrind> mas por onde? navegador, programa
<alvaro_> mas o plugin do totem parece que não reconhece
<alvaro_> navegador mozzila
<xGrind> hm. ja tentou mplayer, vlc ?
<alvaro_> tem esse tipo de plugin no mozzila?
<xGrind> vo ve aki
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<alvaro_> Vlc, eu tenho esse plugin porem não reconhece tambem
<xGrind> estranho
<xGrind> tem como passar o link da radio?
<alvaro_> sim]
<zequeiroz_> olá meu povo
<zequeiroz_> brasileiro
<Leandra> Boa Noite, alguém sabe como remover a criptografia da /home ?
<alvaro_> Olha o link é grande demais, porem vou passar o endereço eletronico "itanewsfm.com.br"
<Leandra> ?
<alvaro_> xGrind, conseguiu ver?
<xGrind> vi. esses caras são foda. só fazem coisas pra windows
<alvaro_> a como ouvir ou não essa radio?
<xGrind> to vendo o codigo fonte pra ver se da pra ver qual extensao é
<xGrind> alvaro_,
<alvaro_> estou aqui
<xGrind> Você tem que ir aqui:
<xGrind> chrome :/ / plugins /
<xGrind> e desativar o "VLC Multimídia Plug-in" e "Plugin VLC Multimedia" se eles existirem. Isso deve resolver o problema.
<xGrind> peguei daki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1541824
<alvaro_> vou tentar
<xGrind> alvaro_, isso usando chromium. vc usa oq?
<alvaro_> firefox 10
<xGrind> hmm. tb
<alvaro_> não deu certo não, a coisa continua "parado"
<alvaro_> eu não entendo porque não transmitem em Mp3 ou alguma coisa similar :(
<alvaro_> tenho pluguin do Dvix web player, quick time 7.6.6, Windows Media Player e o Vcl , mas não adiantou
<marlop> alvaro_: tenta deixar só um ativado de cada vez, reinicia o firefox e tenta abrir a radio
<alvaro_> vamos lá denovo
<marlop> pode ser que algum dos plugins estejam causando problemas uns com os outros
<marlop> é só ir em about:addons e desabilitar
<marlop> alvaro_:  tente abrir com o vlc: http://www.dnip.com.br/link/itanews.wmx
<alvaro_>  "plugin desconhecido (text/html)
<marlop> qual programa retornou isso?
<alvaro_> firefox, eu tenho só os plugins e não os programas  Dvix web player, quick time 7.6.6, Windows Media Player e o Vclmas
<alvaro_> Vcl errei na escrita
<marlop> pra ter o plugin do vlc, ele instala o programa tbm
<alvaro_> mas na lista de programas instalados, não consta
<marlop> isso é muito estranho
<alvaro_> Por isso minha duvida
<marlop> de qualquer modo instala o vlc então
<marlop> e manda ele abrir aquela url como stream, ele vai dar erro umas duas vezes e começar a tocar(pelo menos foi o que aconteceu aqui)
<alvaro_> só o plugin do firefox, na verdade quando atualizei já veio instalado nele
<alvaro_> No Ubuntu 11.04 não tem esse programa na Central de Programas
<marlop> tenta mms://itanews.dnip.com.br/itanews no firefox e no totem talvez funcione
<alvaro_> Negativo
<marlop> como assim nao tem o vlc?(eu nao tenho acesso ao ubuntu agora, mas isso está muito estranho)
<alvaro_> 11,04 ?
<marlop> vc adicionou ou removeu algum repositorio?
<marlop> ativou universe/multiverse?
<alvaro_> vou ver no synaptic
<alvaro_> Não ativei universe/multiverse
<marlop> ativa,
<marlop> e pra resolver esses problemas de multimidia eu instalaria o ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alvaro_> já está instalado
<marlop> mas vc falou q nao tinha habilitado universe e multiverse, e o restricted extras está em um dos dois
<marlop> estou confuso agora
<alvaro_> mas não ativei nenhum, fiu na central de programas do Ubuntu e instalei, já estava disponivel?
<marlop> vai no synaptic, abre a configuraçao de repositorios e ativa o universe e o multiverse se eles estiverem desabilitados
<marlop> depois instala o vlc pelo synaptic mesmo
<marlop> e depois manda o vlc abrir essa stream: http://www.dnip.com.br/link/itanews.wmx
<alvaro_> Marlop , não a risco de "quebrar o sistema"?
<marlop> ativando os dois repositorios e instalando o vlc?
<alvaro_> isso
<alvaro_> são 8 repositorios solicitados para instalar
<marlop> nao seriao 8 Pacotes?
<alvaro_> mas foi só clicar em vcl e marcar apareceu mais 7
<marlop> entao, sao pacotes
<alvaro_> isso
<marlop> vc sabe a diferença entre um repositorio e um pacote
<marlop> ?
<alvaro_> não
<alvaro_> pior que não
<marlop> repositorio é de onde o sistema baixa os pacotes,
<marlop> pacotes são as partes usadas para instalar o programa
<alvaro_> certo
<marlop> pode mandar instalar o vlc sem problema
<vieira_ti> boa noite
<alvaro_> depois posso retirar sem problemas, se for necessario
<alvaro_> ?
<vieira_ti> sim
<vieira_ti> vlc é tranquilo para instalar e remover se quiser
<alvaro_> vou tentar minha net é lenta pra chuchu
<vieira_ti> ea pessoal alguma dica de canal irc de segurança ?
<vieira_ti> brazuca se possivel ?
<vieira_ti> rs
<vieira_ti> entrei no exploits-br , mais nunca em ninguém lá
<vieira_ti> rs
<UdontKnow> ae
<vieira_ti> ea
<vieira_ti> truta
<vieira_ti> uauahua
<vieira_ti> ow povo aqui não gosta de conversar muito pelo jeito.....
<vieira_ti> rs
<vieira_ti> até mais pessoal vou ter um lab agora para fazer
<alvaro_> marlop, deu certo porem fica a duvida, toda vez que tiver que ouvir uma radio com esse tipo de problema, como faço?
<sistematico> alvaro_: Que problema?
<alvaro_>  o mozzila não reproduzir determinada estação de radio?
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-08
<zequeiroz> olá
<zequeiroz> ;)
<Dead_Thinker> Olá :)
<Jorge_ctba> Ae pessoal, quem usa BigLinux?
<xispirito> qual o nome daquele widget que você clica e aparece uma lista de opções...o widget é um retangulo com uma flechina na ponta direita =)
<xispirito> gtk2
<zequeiroz> hoho
<zequeiroz> microsoft ?
<Dead_Thinker> xispirito, opções de que?
<zequeiroz> fala comigo  fala comigo
<zequeiroz> ?
<xispirito> Dead_Thinker: uma lista de opções
<xispirito> pera que mostro
<Dead_Thinker> zequeiroz, ??
<xispirito> Dead_Thinker: http://imagebin.org/197842
<xispirito> o zoomed_fill
<xispirito> é o widget que preciso
<Dead_Thinker> xispirito, hum, desconheço
<zequeiroz> blz ai pessoal
<xispirito> ehahuaehu
<zequeiroz> to começando agora a usar o irc
<zequeiroz> rs
<Dead_Thinker> zequeiroz, bem vindo
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<xispirito> Dead_Thinker: assim você me mata =)
<zequeiroz> valeu :)
<Dead_Thinker> xispirito, foi mal hehe
<xispirito> beleza
<UdontKnow> o_O
<xispirito> UdontKnow: você sabe =)
<xispirito> o nome do widget
<UdontKnow> xispirito: nao quero saber de nada :) fui
<xispirito> ai cavalo
<xispirito> =(
<UdontKnow> 2:20 da manha
<UdontKnow> hora de ir
<UdontKnow> e amanha enfrentar esse frio dugarai denovo
<UdontKnow> ainda bem que esquentou um pouco, vai estar so -10 (isso, menos dez)
<xispirito> da até para pegar uma praia
<xispirito> uhul
<UdontKnow> xispirito: sabado eu subi a Jungfrau (alpes), peguei -29 la
<xispirito> eu acho que a -29 minhas bolas cem... =(
<xispirito> #caem
<UdontKnow> xispirito: https://plus.google.com/u/0/111761906192607425782/posts/QYGStHkXE2w
<UdontKnow> xispirito: a foto que eu tirei do -19 era a tarde jah, e em um lugar menos frio
<xispirito> UdontKnow: é bonito o lugar...
<Thales> Onde isso?
<UdontKnow> xispirito: sexta qdo cheguei aqui, na cidade tava -19
<UdontKnow> Thales: suica
<UdontKnow> onde eu moro (Londres) vai fazer -3 amanha
<Thales> The winter is coming :P
<xispirito> UdontKnow: menos três ai é ragata
<xispirito> lol
<UdontKnow> mas eu fico aqui no freezer ate domingo
<UdontKnow> xispirito: ainda sim, tem monte de gente na rua https://plus.google.com/u/0/111761906192607425782/posts/CuEzvGFYEHp
<UdontKnow> xispirito: isso era num domingo a tarde
<UdontKnow> (domingo agora)
<xispirito> meio melancólico
<UdontKnow> xispirito: nem
<UdontKnow> curto zurich pra caramba
<xispirito> UdontKnow: parece bacana
<Leticia> Olá?
<xGrind> Leticia, oi =)
<Leticia> xGrind, eu posso instalar o Kernel do Precise no Natty?
<xGrind> Leticia, entao. tem um ppa q vc instala o kernel 3.2 no oneiric. agora no natty eu ja nao sei
<Leticia> Eu posso ter algum problema se eu migrar de uma distro baseada no Natty para o Oneiric?
<platao> oi capeta :)
 * Monarquista licensed, http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/jovem/digital_news/noticias/campus-party-calor-e-falta-de-agua-marcam-segundo-dia-de-festa SHOWZÃO mesmo... 
<capeta> oi platao
<matheusrn89> Alguém pode solucionar uma dúvida minha?
<matheusrn89> Gostaria de saber se tem algum script para o linux em que eu possa desligar a tela do notebook, pois o botão do meu funciona apenas no Windows e como estou utilizado apenas Linux no momento gostaria de saber se tem alguma forma de fazer isto...
<Mavrick95> .
<rogerio> bom dia!!!
<rogerio> acabei e instalar o kubuntu, e como sempre, vira e meche aparece aquela tela de que o aplicativo não está respondendo!!! será que o kde nunca vai melhorar....
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> \o
<SuBmUNDo> bom dia
<SuBmUNDo> !
<MarconM> SuBmUNDo, \o .. e ae man como q ta as coisas
<SuBmUNDo> tudo na paz
<oficina> .
<oficina> .
<dimago> boa tarde srs
<dimago> alguem utiliza exchange 2010 e faz uso do cliente de email no ubuntu?
<dimago> tipo, evolution?
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<__|> qual o estado do suporte ao nvidia optimus? só hacks por enquanto?
<__|> ganhei um note asus que infelizmente tem esse optimus que mal é suportado pelo windows
<geowany[work]> fala MarconM
<OgMaciel> rbelem, ping
<infocus> netbook ficar a 54 C só de abrir o irc é normal? acho q o atom não esquentava nada, até q depois q ativei virtualização pra ter dois cores virtuais, aí começou a esquentar
<ubuntu-novato> boa noite.
<ubuntu-novato> desde q atualizei a ultima versao do ubutnu q nao abre certas coisas flash (acho eu) ja q youtube funciona, porem soundcloud nao. achei estranho, mas e o q aconetece. alguem passou por isso? sabe com ajeita? obrigado
<h10> irc.brasirc.org
<UdontKnow> lo
<UdontKnow> ops, ae*
<zequeiroz> boa noite galera
<Josue-Rezende> boa noite pessaol
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-09
<chronos> me deem um help com isso plz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/834684/
<chronos> nao to conseguindo resolver
<MarconM> chronos: diga
<userx> galera, gostaria de saber se ja há alguma solução com relação a placa wireless atheros...
<userx> que, ao menos no meu caso, com o kernel >= 3.0 ela simplesmente perde pacote mais que tudo...alem de ter um tempo de resposta absurdamente ruim..
<userx> no caso AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express), essa atheros..=-D
<spiga> userx: passei por esse problema tb
<spiga> tenho uma ralink 73x
<spiga> sabe como resolvi... iwconfig wlan0 power off ----- wlan0 e a sua placa de rede...
<marlop> spiga: mas isso não desligaria a placa de rede?
<spiga> pelo menos a minha nao desliga nao
<spiga> ela funciona 100%[
<spiga> o que desliga minha palca e iwconfig wlan0 down
<userx> spiga, no caso....
<userx> explica ai como era o problema da sua
<userx> ?
<spiga> ficava lento...
<spiga> dificil de navegar...
<spiga> o ping dava falhas
<spiga> constantes.
<spiga> para abrir 1 site era uma vida
<userx> spiga, mas então...perdia pacote pacas e o tempo ficava tipo >= 1500 ms  ou beirando isso?
<userx> quando n perdia?
<spiga> sim
<spiga> isso mesm
<userx> é...exatamente o problema da minha
<spiga> dava ums delay mostruoso
<spiga> eu fiz isso resolveu
<userx> olha só
<userx> =-D
<userx> se funcionar aqui..
<userx> vo ficar RETADO hauhaua
<userx> tipo...eu tenho essa atheros do notebook, ai começou a dar esse problema quando atualizei o kernel...ai pesquisei n encontrei solução...comprei um wireless usb...para minha surpresa...atheros tb...que tb deu esse problema
<userx> =-D
<Storm_Chase_Mama> ola
<Storm_Chase_Mama> alguem manja de freebsd?
<vitorlobo> [1]maarezende, é a lorena?
<vitorlobo> sebuba,  juro q lí "suruba"
<vitorlobo> artista-frustrad,  até hj tento entender teu nick q tenso
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> caiu
<sebuba> vitoravelino, já ouvi falar "sembunda" :)
<Storm_Chase_Mama> preciso
<Storm_Chase_Mama> de ajuda
<Storm_Chase_Mama> urgente
<Storm_Chase_Mama> alguem aqui manja de freebsd?
<vitorlobo> Storm_Chase_Mama,  isso foi tenso...tipo..passo largo
<vitorlobo> ubuntu frebsd saca
<vitorlobo> auhauhaa
<vitorlobo> dificilmente encontrarás suporte aqui
<Storm_Chase_Mama> vitoravelino
<Storm_Chase_Mama> no canal do freebsd
<Storm_Chase_Mama> ninguem responde
<Storm_Chase_Mama> kk
<Storm_Chase_Mama> ai pensei nao custa nada tentar
<Storm_Chase_Mama> povo aki é nerd
<Storm_Chase_Mama> sempre acha alguem q manja 1 pouco de bsd
<sistematico> heh
<Storm_Chase_Mama> sistematico
<Storm_Chase_Mama> tu entende
<Storm_Chase_Mama> de bsd?
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Qual a dúvida?
<Storm_Chase_Mama> sistematico eu matei o sendmail
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Já usei, pouquíssimas vezes.
<Storm_Chase_Mama> estou tentando instalar o postfix
<Storm_Chase_Mama> pelo ports
<Storm_Chase_Mama> mais parece q o link
<Storm_Chase_Mama> ta off
<sistematico> Sei..
<Storm_Chase_Mama> da tipo
<Storm_Chase_Mama> link kebrado
<Storm_Chase_Mama> no ports
<Storm_Chase_Mama> e nao baixa
<Storm_Chase_Mama> kero saber como resolvo isso
<Storm_Chase_Mama> keria instalar o postfix
<sistematico> 1º - Não use [ENTER] como se fosse pontuação.
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Passa o LINK.
<sistematico> Eu estou testando um BSD muito exótico que eu achei aqui, é o GhostBSD =]
<Storm_Chase_Mama> disculpa
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Passa o link supostamente quebrado e os arquivos de configuração que eu alterou, tais como ports.conf ou algo do gênero e cola em um serviço tipo pastie.org ou algo assim pra eu poder ver.
<sistematico> *você alterou.
<vitorlobo> Storm_Chase_Mama,  tem de apelar pros gringo msmo
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Porque?
<Storm_Chase_Mama> vitoravelino
<Storm_Chase_Mama> pq?
<Storm_Chase_Mama> sistematico
<Storm_Chase_Mama> pera
<Storm_Chase_Mama> vo ver agora
<Storm_Chase_Mama> minha esposa
<Storm_Chase_Mama> tava pentelhando
<Storm_Chase_Mama> no msn
<vitorlobo> Storm_Chase_Mama,  pq tem mais suporte
<GnomeUser> alguem pode me ajudar?
<GnomeUser> ou melhor...tem alguem on?
<Storm_Chase_Mama> sistematico
<Storm_Chase_Mama> http://pastebin.com/7YX79Us6
<Storm_Chase_Mama> ve ai
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Todos que estão aqui estão ON. Não pergunte para perguntar.
<sistematico> :|
<GnomeUser> ok
<Storm_Chase_Mama> sistematico
<GnomeUser> to com problema para conectar no msn pelo ubuntu
<Storm_Chase_Mama> parece q ele ta com todos
<Storm_Chase_Mama> os links
<Storm_Chase_Mama> kebrados
<GnomeUser> ja tente, ams, pidgin e empthy
<GnomeUser> nenhum conecta
<Storm_Chase_Mama> GnomeUser apt-get install emesene
<sistematico> GnomeUser: http://videos.sistematico.org
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Fiz dois ScreenCasts sobre isso.
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Faz assim: grep -rils porcupine /etc
<sistematico> E me fala quais arquivos retornam.
<sistematico> Nem sei se no BSD é /etc a pasta :O
<Storm_Chase_Mama> %grep -rils porcupine /etc
<Storm_Chase_Mama> %
<Storm_Chase_Mama> retorna nada
<Storm_Chase_Mama> kkkkkkk
<sistematico> Isso é pra saber qual arquivo que tem os mirrors.
<Storm_Chase_Mama> um
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Eu não sei qual é, você sabe?
<Storm_Chase_Mama> freebsd
<Storm_Chase_Mama> é complexo a lot
<Storm_Chase_Mama> nops
<Storm_Chase_Mama> hiuashuisa
<sistematico> hahahahhahaahaha
<Storm_Chase_Mama> instalei
<Storm_Chase_Mama> pra aprender
<Storm_Chase_Mama> mexer
<Storm_Chase_Mama> to tomando surra
<Storm_Chase_Mama> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Storm_Chase_Mama> 30 a 0 bsd em cima de min
<Storm_Chase_Mama> ;~~
<GnomeUser> no Storm_Chase_Mama  tb n funcionou
<marlop> Storm_Chase_Mama: usa menos o enter ai colega, obrigado
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Já sei!!
<Storm_Chase_Mama> marlop disculpa
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/
<sistematico> hehehehehehee
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Assistiu os vídeos que eu te mandei?
<Storm_Chase_Mama> sistematico
<Storm_Chase_Mama> aqui é a versão
<Storm_Chase_Mama> 4.4
<GnomeUser> sistematico sim
<sistematico> GnomeUser: E?
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Num deu mesmo assim?
<GnomeUser> sistematico no video ensina a instalar o pidgin, certo?
<Storm_Chase_Mama> pelo q to lendo
<Storm_Chase_Mama> é na /etc
<Storm_Chase_Mama> mesmo
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Tu não viu o vídeo :)
<Storm_Chase_Mama> sistematico pra q serve a rc.conf?
<Storm_Chase_Mama> configuração de network?
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Assista o vídeo por completo e sem preguiça, é bem curto.
<GnomeUser> aff
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Depois de assistir tenho certeza que conseguirá.
<GnomeUser> tem audio?
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Não.
<sistematico> GnomeUser: aff?
<GnomeUser> menos mau, ja tava achando que deu pau no audio tb...rsrsrs
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Aqui é onde ficam todas as confs do sistema, em um único arquivo, mas eu não uso BSD, esse seu aí deve ser as configurações de compilação ou algo assim.
<Storm_Chase_Mama> sistematico pouts
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Leia o Handbook, ajuda MUITO.
<Storm_Chase_Mama> quase ninguem no br usa bsd
<Storm_Chase_Mama> pelo menos aqui no irc
<Storm_Chase_Mama> tem poucos no freebsd-br
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Eu já usei.
<Storm_Chase_Mama> sistematico rs
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Porque ele exige leitura, e ninguem quer ler, infelizmente.
<Storm_Chase_Mama> debian , ubuntu , fedora
<Storm_Chase_Mama> é mamao com açucar
<Storm_Chase_Mama> perto do bsd
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: É que tu não usou o OpenBSD, é bem pior que este aí.
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: O FreeBSD é o mais "amigavel" da família.
<Storm_Chase_Mama> netbsd
<Storm_Chase_Mama> é dificil de mexer?
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Na minha época existiam apenas 3, Free, Open e Net, hoje existem milhares.
<Storm_Chase_Mama> eu
<Storm_Chase_Mama> tenho 1 cd
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Esse eu nunca testei, só usei o Open e o Free.
<Storm_Chase_Mama> aki q pedi do opensolaris
<Storm_Chase_Mama> no site free
<Storm_Chase_Mama> mais nunca instalei
<Storm_Chase_Mama> deve ser pior de todos
<Storm_Chase_Mama> pra mexer
<GnomeUser> falando em msn alguem ai ja teve ou tem problema para acecssar o msn em um navegador q n seja o iexplorer?
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Acho que não.
<Storm_Chase_Mama> sistematico tu ja mexeu com solaris?
<sistematico> Storm_Chase_Mama: Não :D
<sistematico> GnomeUser: ALT+F2 > pidgin > Contas > Gerenciar Contas > Adicionar > Protocolo: MSN > Endereço de E-mail e Senha.
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Só!
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Não tem mistério, qual é o erro que acontece aí?
<GnomeUser> o amsn e o emessene nao conseguem conectar no servidor
<GnomeUser> ja o empthy e o pidgin dizemque ja esta conectado
<GnomeUser> mesmo eu n estando logado
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Isso é assim mesmo, embaixo do Pidgin tem uma barrinha, muda ela pra Offline depois Online dinovo.
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Aqui o Pidgin funciona normal com: Google Talk, Jabber, MSN, Yahoo! e Bonjour.
<GnomeUser> blz, mas pq o pidgin nao carrega a interface no ubuntu 11.10?
<sistematico> Como assim?
<GnomeUser> deixa eu reiniciar o pc
<GnomeUser> ja volto
<GnomeUser> tipo qdo eu clico no icone do pidgin ele ate aparece no dock do ubuntu 11.10
<GnomeUser> porem n abre a janela
<GnomeUser> pode ser pq estou com varios clientes instalos
<GnomeUser> *instalados
<GnomeUser> sistematico
<GnomeUser> blz agora funcionou a interface do pidvgin
<GnomeUser> mas, qdo logo aparece a seguinte mensagem: '1 conta foi desconectada pq vc esta usando a mesma em outro local.'
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Desconecte o outro local.
<GnomeUser> o problema eh o unico lugar que conectei foi no notebook que tem dual boot
<GnomeUser> ou seja ela n esta on
<GnomeUser> outra coisa, eu sempre saio do msn, n tem como esta logado
<sistematico> GnomeUser: A página do MSN está aberta?
<GnomeUser> n
<GnomeUser> n consigo entrar por navegores que n o iexplorer
<Daekdroom> GnomeUser, é um bug do pidgin
<Daekdroom> Acontece direto comigo.
<GnomeUser> acho q n
<GnomeUser> Daekdroom acho q n pq com o empthy acontece a mesma coisa, so muda a msg
<GnomeUser> no windows funciona, mas prefiro o ubuntu
<GnomeUser> alguem tem alguma ideia do que devo fazer?
<sistematico> GnomeUser: Tem como tirar uma ScreenShot do erro?
<GnomeUser> apenas a msg "1 conta foi desconectada porque você está usando a mesma de outro local."
<GnomeUser> e o botao re-ativar
<GnomeUser> mas, fica tentando conectar enquanto o pc estiver ligado
<xGrind> qual a duvida com pidgin ae?
<GnomeUser> xGrind n consigo conectar no msn, por nenhum cliente messenger
<xGrind> GnomeUser, instala o msn pecan e usa com o pidgin
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install msn-pecan
<GnomeUser> o q eh o msn-pecan?
<GnomeUser> vou ter que sair, mas dq 20 min volto...
<xGrind> fmz. vai la
<GnomeUser> to no trabalho, e ja estou achando que pode ser culpa do servidor proxy mal configurado daqui...
<GnomeUser> mas, enfim n cabe a mim julgar o servico dos outros XD
<OgMaciel> rbelem, ping
<rbelem> OgMaciel, pong
<OgMaciel> rbelem, pvt?
<rbelem> OgMaciel, yup
<badwolf65> b tarde
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> tô com uma dúvida sobre swap
<pantufa> fala ai
<YanGM> é que tipo
<MarconM> boa tarde
<YanGM> eu queria saber se, eu usar um swap file de 4gb e uma parção swap de 3gb eu vou conseguir hibernar normalmente?
<MarconM> YanGM quanto voce tem de momoria ram
<YanGM> 6 GB
<pantufa_> é boa pratica ter pelo menos mb de swap e 10% a mais da sua ram
<xGrind> 6gb pra swap? o.O
<pantufa_> vi em algum lugar isso ai
<pantufa_> mas na verdade nem precisa de swap. só trava tudo de ver em quando se nao tiver
<xGrind> isso qndo se tem no maximo 1gb de ram.
<pantufa_> hmm, pode ser
<xGrind> YanGM, tem qts de ram ae?
<pantufa_> ele tem 6gb
<xGrind> muita coisa. nem precisa de swap
<xGrind> tem site que dizem pra usar o dobro. imagina 12gb de swap O.o
<mwallacesd> Quem não precisa de swap xGrind? Sei cara, as vezes eu penso assim, tipo outro dia eu estava justamente configurando meu sw.swapiness
<marcelo> em servidores eu utilizo o dobro da memoria física para o swap
<mwallacesd> E tipo entendi que o swap e necessario para armazenar o aplicacoes que estão dormindo
<mwallacesd> E vi que ainda por maior que seja a quantidade de RAM e recomendavel o swap, salvo exceto valors de 16gb de ram neh =P
<xGrind> http://www.mandrivabrasil.org/site/forum/index.php?topic=7889.0;wap2
<xGrind> "Verdadeiramente, não precisa. Usando a memória swap vc estaria usando um recurso à toa, dando o trabalho de o processador gerenciá-la simplesmente à toa, ainda mais que vc tem memória pra dar e vender e só usa aplicativos leves! Se vc deixar de usar a memória swap, isto não vai te atrapalhar em nada, vc nem vai sentir diferença. Entenda o seguinte:
<xGrind> A memória swap é um recurso usado nos Sistemas Operacionais como uma reserva, ou seja, se o seu sistema estiver com pouca memória, o sistema busca esse reserva e utiliza, porém, essa memória que ele busca é do HD, o que deixa o computador mais lento, pois a velocidade de acesso ao HD é mais lenta, resumindo: o computador vira uma carroça. Agora, pense comigo: Se vc tem 4 Gb, pra que memória Swap? Eu tenho 2 Gb e não uso :D ;D!!!  "
<irtigor> pra usar o suspend-to-disk você precisa de swap
<marcelo> sim...para desktops tudo bem, mas servidores a depender da aplicação pode precisar
<mwallacesd> Então fiquei com aquela pulga atrás da orelha, com relação ao SWAP e fui investigando mais... Bom xGrind esse lance ai de que eh uma reserva era objetivo inicial a swap serve para outras coisas tambem, mas enfim vai de cada quem eu entendo o uso da swap e mais, meu swappiness esta a 60% e não 10 como o padrão do uBuntu, e meu sistema esta muito bem assim com esta
<pantufa_> hds hoje tao grandes que 4-6 gb de swap nao faz muita diferenca entao pode por la por precauçao
<mwallacesd> Tenho somente 512 de ram e o maximo que chegou a consumir foi 400 e alguma coisa... Enquanto o swap sempre tem programinha dormindo la
<irtigor> quanto maior o valor do vm.swappiness maior/mais rápido é o uso de swap
<xGrind> swap nunca vai ser mais rapido que ram ;x
<irtigor> YanGM: dá pra definir prioridade. Eu colocaria a partição com uma prioridade maior que o arquivo.
<mwallacesd> xGrind, é óbvio que a swap nunca vai ser mais rapido que a ram justamente pela velocidade de comunicação de um HD comparado com uma RAM... O.o
<xGrind> mwallacesd, ja viu os novos HDs que vão sair? que vai ser a laser eu acho, nao lembro direito. li em algum lugar
<xGrind> acho que assim a swap fica rapida hein
<mwallacesd> irtigor, isso ai quanto maior mais rapido a swap e usada pelo sistema recomendado para maquinas com pouca RAM como é o meu caso! =)
<mwallacesd> xGrind, tomara!
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha
<xGrind> tenho 2gb de ram, e coloquei 2gb de swap. nao sai do 1%
<mwallacesd> Mas eu sou de  velharia companheiro, hardware obsoleto ate hoje tenho um 233mmx com 64mb de memria EDO, rodando sem problemas
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> xGrind, no seu caso é como vc mesmo disse nem precisa do swap
<HotBit> alguem pode ajudar:
<HotBit> W: Erro GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY D258A9281AF466B2
<mwallacesd> 2gb de ram e suficiente... Agora se usa muitos aplicativos abertos ao mesmo tempo experimente deixar seu swappiness a 10% e
<mwallacesd> eu sempre tenho uma media que nunca passa de 10 aplicações abertas ao mesmo tempo no Desktop
<HotBit> alguem sabe resolver isso:
<HotBit> W: Erro GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: As assinaturas a seguir não puderam ser verificadas devido à chave pública não estar disponível: NO_PUBKEY D258A9281AF466B2
<Monarquista> HotBit, vai buscar a chava pra ativar ese ppa
<HotBit> nao sei
<Monarquista> é iso que tá reclamando...
<Monarquista> *isso
<HotBit> onde baixa essa chave?
<Monarquista> eu quem vou saber...?!
<Monarquista> geralmente é no mesmo lugar aonde se pegou o ppa
<HotBit> nem sei qual paa se refere
<HotBit> nao lembro o que gerou isso
<Monarquista> AUHSUHASH
<HotBit> tem como excluir o esta reacionado a este ppa?
<Monarquista> tá de sacanagem...
<HotBit> nao to naum sr
<Monarquista> sim
<HotBit> sou novato no ubutu
<Monarquista> HotBit, www.ubuntued.info/
<HotBit> pesquisei no google mas naum axo
<Monarquista> HotBit, liga não, sou semi-novato! ;)
<irtigor> cara, existem milhares de páginas com a resposta
<Monarquista> vai ai que ensina como retirar ppa
<irtigor> é só você copiar/colar no google
<Monarquista> HotBit, http://ubuntued.info/remova-repositorios-ppa-com-o-ppa-purge
<marcelo> tente isso sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com DCF9F87B6DFBCBAE F9A2F76A9D1A0061 A040830F7FAC5991 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<marcelo> e depois um update
<marcelo> veja se a msg não irá desaparecer
<HotBit> resolvei assim:
<HotBit> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com D258A9281AF466B2
<HotBit> simples assim
<HotBit> ne
<marcelo> Conseguiu HotBit??
<HotBit> sim e deu pau no abiword processador de texto,s (tipo notepad?), creio que ele que esava causando isto
<HotBit> dei um purge no abiwrod
<HotBit> grato pela ajuda de todos
<barna> boa tarde!
<HotBit> em especiaal ao marcelo
<HotBit> ola barna
<HotBit> barna: quanto tempo amigo
<barna> comprei um celular nokia original e agora preciso passar a agenda do celular chines pra ele, alguem me indica um bom programa pra fazer isso???
<barna> HotBit, e ai kra, tempo mesmo!
<HotBit> barna: e las photos?
<HotBit> barna: tirando muita foto por ai?
<barna> HotBit,  vamos pro ##ubuntu-br-offtopic???
<vitorlobo> HotBit,  usa o leafpad
<vitorlobo> HotBit,  apt-get install leafpad
<HotBit> ja tenho
<vitorlobo> editor de texto simples tbm
<HotBit> valeu
<vitorlobo> HotBit,  agora o mais completinho default é o gedit axo..
<HotBit> vitorlobo: tem um monte, esse ja veio no xubuntu
<vitorlobo> HotBit,  leafpad geralmente vem no lxde no caso Lubuntu
<vitorlobo> HotBit,  mas enfim.....ainda bem q tem diversas opções ne mermo
<HotBit> vitorlobo: entendi amigo
<HotBit> vitorlobo: eu nao sei o que gerou a falta da chave
<vitorlobo> HotBit,  geralmente vem sem a chave..e vc tem q botar manualmente pegando no site do programa.....e rodando apt-get update para fixar
<HotBit> vitorlobo: a ultima coisa que me lembro tava instalando o Wine, mas nao deu certo dai deu esse erro
<HotBit> agora acho que ta resolvido
<Monarquista> barna, :)
<Gnome-br> galera, alguem conhece alguma alternativa ao cantasia para o ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> Gnome-br, procure por Kazam Screencaster
<Gnome-br> vlw
<YanGM> voltei, malz sair sem avisar
<YanGM> então eu quero usar o swap por causa da hibernação, se fosse só pela ram eu nem ia pensar em usar swap
<mavrick95> olá a todos!
<xGrind> alguem ae sabe como usar o codigo de conduta?
<Ubuntuser> usar?
<mavrick95> estou tendo problemas com o ubuntu 11.10: tenho que impedir o carregamento do fglrx, colocá-lo em blacklist, alguem pode me ajudar? (detalhe: aparentemente, o comando sudo está quebrado :/)
<Ubuntuser> xGrind: como assim usar?
<mavrick95> nao é mto simples, vasculhei as profundezas da net e nao encontrei solução...
<xGrind> eu to criando, mas parei na parte que recebe o email e usa o comando gpg --decrypt
<xGrind> Ubuntuser, pode me ajudar?
<UdontKnow> xGrind: o que um codigo de conduta tem a ver com um programa de criptografia?
<UdontKnow> o_O
<Ubuntuser> xGrind: entendi agora.. vc quer assinar o código de conduta, right
<xGrind> isso
<Ubuntuser> UdontKnow: vc tem que assinar digitalmente o código de conduta
<xGrind> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta#criarchave
<UdontKnow> Ubuntuser: lol :)
<xGrind> parei no passo 4. '4º Passo: Decriptando o e-mail de confirmação'
<Ubuntuser> xGrind: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/GnuPG
<Ubuntuser> tb pode ajudar
<xGrind> eu ja criei a key, ja recebi o email. só que não sei como decifrar. ali diz pra colocar o email alvo, coloquei o email e nada. coloquei o arquivo salvo no pc, e apareceu isso:
<xGrind> gpg: CRC malformado
<xGrind> gpg: caractere "quoted printable" na proteção  - provavelmente um MTA com bugs foi usado
<Ubuntuser> você baixou o código?
<xGrind> sim
<xGrind> assunto: Launchpad: Confirm your OpenPGP Key
<Ubuntuser> salvou como .asc, right?
<xGrind> ainda nao baixei. recebi o email e salvei no pc, tenho q usar esse comando antes de baixar.
<xGrind> salvei como .eml como esta no email
<Ubuntuser> não..
<Ubuntuser> pera.. deixa eu ver o passo a passo
<xGrind> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta#criarchave
<tiagoscd> xGrind, opa, li seu tweet, você usa o Thunderbird como e-mail?
<xGrind> tiagoscd, isso.
<tiagoscd> cara
<xGrind> nem vi q vc tava ai kk. tava te procurando
<MarconM> \o
<tiagoscd> instala um progama chamado enigmail
<MarconM> boa noite
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install enigmail -y
<tiagoscd> daí reinicia o Thunderbird
<tiagoscd> e abre a mensagem
<tiagoscd> ele irá solicitar a senha da chave e decodificar o link para confirmar
<xGrind> hmm
<MarconM> xGrind: \o
<xGrind> MarconM, o/
 * Ubuntuser não usa o Thunderbird
<Ubuntuser> :P
<tiagoscd> Ubuntuser :P
<xGrind> valeu tiagoscd \o
<tiagoscd> xGrind :)
<xGrind> Ubuntuser, vlw tb :)
 * MarconM usa thunderbird
<Ubuntuser> tiagoscd e xGrind: O procedimento na wiki funfa...
<Ubuntuser> Em 1828... quando criei minha chave... :) Usei o procedimento
<Ubuntuser> heheh
<xGrind> funciona mas não entendi descodificar o email. coloquei e deu erro
<tiagoscd> Ubuntuser, hehe... apenas um atalho pra quem usa o Thunderbird :)
<tiagoscd> você digitou a senha correta?
<Ubuntuser> eu já usei na 4.10 o enigmail
<Ubuntuser> hhehe
<xGrind> qndo usei o comando não. só coloquei ele e o caminho do email
<mavrick95> o comando "sudo" esta quebrado no meu ubuntu. alguem sabe como eu faço para consertar?
<MarconM> mavrick95: como assim quebrado
<MarconM> que menssagem que aparece
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-10
<tiagoscd> xGrind, com o Enigmail, não precisa salvar o e-mail
<Ubuntuser> xGrind: gpg --decrypt /caminho/msg.asc ?
<xGrind> eu vi. ja to na parte de enviar o codigo de conduta.
<mavrick95> MarconM: aparece mensagem que "'name' is not in the sudoers file."
<Ubuntuser> pois é
<tiagoscd> é só selecionar o e-mail no Thunderbird e digitar a senha quando ele pedir
<tiagoscd> só abre o e-mail normal
<mavrick95> MarconM: onde 'name' é o mome de usuario que escolhi
<Ubuntuser> com o enigmail vc verá a msg descodificada
<xGrind> tiagoscd, depois disso gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt
<Ubuntuser> tiagoscd: perde a graça... hehehe
<xGrind> foi criado um arquivo com o msm nome.asc
<tiagoscd> xGrind, depois disso só seguir o "Baixar Código de Conduta"
<mavrick95> MarconM: eu sei q eu alterei manualmente o nome q aparece no terminal em /etc/hosts , entao este pode ser a razao de estar quebrado
<xGrind> agora envio pra onde? abri o link aki e apareceu pra registrar o openpgp
<tiagoscd> em diante
<tiagoscd> mavrick95, o comando sudo não está quebrado, apenas o usuário que está tentando acessar como root não tem permissão para tal
<tiagoscd> sim
<tiagoscd> xGrind,  agora só copiar o fingerprint e colar lá
<tiagoscd> (acho que é isso, hehe)
<Ubuntuser> xGrind: colar em https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1/+sign
<tiagoscd> Ubuntuser, é verdade, apesar de ser mais amigável perde a graça
<tiagoscd> o canal é fazer no terminal :P
<Ubuntuser> tiagoscd: +1
<xGrind> de novo? o.O
<xGrind> o link só mudou o OpenPGP que ja tinha vindo pro email
<tiagoscd> xGrind, calma lá, muitas conversas cruzadas
<tiagoscd> vamos revisar
<xGrind> kk
<mavrick95> tiagoscd: pois eh, voce sabe como faço para alterar as permissoes?
<tiagoscd> primeiro você criou a PGP, sincronizou no servidor de chaves, copiou o fingerprint e colou no Launchpad
<tiagoscd> correto?
<tiagoscd> mavrick95, pra fazer isso você precisa ter permissão de root
<tiagoscd> mavrick95, você tem este acesso?
<mavrick95> tiagoscd: sim, o usuario que aparece nos terminais sim, tem permissão de administrador (root)
<tiagoscd> mavrick95, basta editar o arquivo /etc/group
<tiagoscd> não sei como é na sua versão, mas na 12.04
<tiagoscd> colo o nome de usuário após o grupo root
<tiagoscd> ex: sudo:x:27:tiagohillebrandt
<tiagoscd> onde tiagohillebrandt é meu usuário
<tiagoscd> se nào me engano em versões anteriores o grupo é admin
<mavrick95> tiagoscd: é, mas tem um detalhe importante: eu não chego ao desktop, eu so consigo entrar no ubuntu via GRUB menu > recovery mode > 'text' mode   :/
<mavrick95> tiagoscd: entao so posso fazer no tty
<mavrick95> e quando tento qualquer comando sudo ele diz q meu nome nao esta listado no arquivo de sudoers ...
<tiagoscd> por isso perguntei se você tinha acesso de root :/
<Ubuntuser> See u...
<tiagoscd> Ubuntuser see :)
<tiagoscd> mavrick95, cara, se não tem acesso de root, o mais  fácil é pegar um live cd e tentar alterar a senha de root via ele
<tiagoscd> pra depois autenticar no seu terminal
<tiagoscd> mavrick95, tem algum conteúdo aqui
<mavrick95> tiagoscd: eu tenho um pendrive com a iso do ubuntu 11.10. pode ser feito assim?
<xGrind> agora sim \o
<tiagoscd> xGrind, :)
<xGrind> nao tava entendendo a parada do codigo de conduta. tinha q copiar e colar la ;x
<mavrick95> tiagoscd: nesse caso eu teria que alterar a senha de root, ou eu sobreporia o meu usuario com o usuario 'padrão' do liveCD?
<tiagoscd> você iria alterar sua senha de root
<tiagoscd> até dá pra editar o arquivo /etc/group via live cd
<tiagoscd> basta fazer o boot via CD
<tiagoscd> abrir um terminal
<tiagoscd> montar a unidade que tem seu disco e editar
<tiagoscd> por exemplo
<tiagoscd> desculpe, montar a unidade que tem seu sistema de arquivos Linux
<tiagoscd> ex:
<tiagoscd> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt          # onde sda1 é a partição onde está o sistema de arquivos do Linux
<tiagoscd> e depois
<tiagoscd> sudo gedit /mnt/etc/group
<tiagoscd> e adiciona seu usuário naquele esquema que falei antes
<tiagoscd> salva
<tiagoscd> e depois
<tiagoscd> cd; sudo umount /mnt; sudo reboot
<mavrick95> tiagoscd: vlw, vou tentar agora.
<tiagoscd> mavrick95, beleza, boa sorte :)
<tiagoscd> vou indo também
<tiagoscd> resolver uns pepinos por aqui
<tiagoscd> até mais pessoal, boa noite
<mavrick95> alguem pode me ajudar: fiz o boot via usb mas nao consigo montar o meu hd via terminal
<mavrick95> aaparece mensgaem de que nao foi encontrado o /dev/sda1 no fstab
<mavrick95> tem alguem ai q pode prestar suporte a um usuario ubuntu?
<mavrick95> alguem conhece um comando no terminal para q ele procure e me retorne o endereço dos hd's que estao instalados na maquina?
<mavrick95> fica deserto aqui a noite... lol
<mavrick95> alguem pode me ajudar: nao consigo montar o hd (sudo mount) pq diz q nao pode encontra-lo no /etc/fstab ou mtab
<aguitel> mavrick95, sudo mount /dev/sdax /media por ej
<mavrick95> aguitel: valeu, vou tentar agora
<flaviotrash> ola pessoal..  alguem sabe sobre uma barrinha como gdesklets para ubuntu 10.10.., ela nao funciona bem nessa verção.. alguem.
<fraioli> ola
<Rodnn> alguem pode me dizer como eu posso visualizar e alterar as frações do hd pelo ubuntu?
<Rodnn> oo hd esta particionado
<Rodnn> ao instalar o ubuntu pelo windows
<Rodnn> pegou uma fração da propria partição do windows
<Rodnn> mas, to tentando aqui ver as partições e só aparece a do ubuntu
<platao> oi
<platao> vc instalou o ubuntu dentro do windows?
<Rodnn> instalei pelo windows
<platao> pelo wubi?
<Rodnn> usando o pendrive
<Rodnn> isso
<platao> eu nao curto muito o wubi......prefiro uma maquina virtual como o virtualbox
<platao> e mais pretico
<platao> pratico*
<platao> isso e normal usando o wubi ele precisa de uma partição de pelo menos 4 gigas para o sistema
<platao> se vc instalar pelo virtualbox tbm a esma coisa
<platao> ele vai fatalmente pegar uma parcela do seu hd e reservar para o ubuntu
<platao> no caso a sua partição do windows
<Jumper> quit
<mavrick95> boa noite a todos!
<mavrick95> estou tendo problemas na hora do boot, dps do logo do ubuntu ele fica uma tela preta e congela o teclado, nao da pra fazer nada! pelo amor de deus alguem pode ajudar?!
<HotBit> alguem sabe pq isso:
<HotBit> # apt-get search skype
<HotBit> E: Operação search inválida
<Celso> apt-cache search skype
<fraioli> bom dia
<fraioli> gostaria de uma ajuda
<fraioli> join# ubuntu-br doc
<Gnome-br> alguem teve problemas com o pidgin e o gt2?
<Gnome-br> *gtk2
<xGrind> Gnome-br, problema em relação a que?
<Gnome-br> ele nao abre
<Gnome-br> xGrind isso se eu estiver usando um tema gtk
<xGrind> estranho, eu uso pigdin no xubuntu e abre normalmente
<Gnome-br> o erro que da eh:  Gtk-WARNING **: Não foi possível localizar a ferramenta de temas no module_path: "aurora",
<Gnome-br> !paste
<xGrind> aurora? o.O
<marvel> boa tarde
<xGrind> boa
<marvel> eu comprei um dell inspiron  modelo 4050 quero instalar ubuntu.mais qual interface instalar xfce lxde ou gnome?
<marvel> eu precisso de mais tempo de bateria
<xGrind> então instala lxde
<marvel> pois fico muito tempo longe de uma tomada pra carregar-la
<xGrind> lxde é o mais leve e oq poupa mais energia
<marvel> xGrind tem como  eu ja inicia o sistema com brilho do monitor baixo ?
<marvel> qual mais leva xfce ou lxde?
<xGrind> lxde é mais leve
<marvel> precisso de  mais ernegia na bateria
<xGrind> olhae www.lubuntu.net
<xGrind> ta fora do ar
<xGrind> http://lubuntu.net/ ;P
<marvel> vc sabe como arancar o sistema com brilho do monitor  baixo ?
<marvel> vc sabe como arancar o sistema com brilho do monitor  baixo ?
<marvel> ou alguma configuraçao  que poupe mais ernegia
<aprendiz> boas
<marvel> boas
<memset> eu ja lavei o meu carro, regulei o som, ja ta tudo preparado vem que o brega é bom, uuuhul
<memset> gata me liga mais tarde tem balada (:
<xGrind> brega? kk
<diblue> ola
<diblue> oi
<memset> ratatuille
<memset> ratatouille  *
<barna> boa tarde!
<barna> alguem sabe um programa pra sincronizar celular nokia no ubuntu???
<92AAAAGCN> alguém ai usa o programa mythTV?
<92AAAAGCN> alguém ai usa o programa mythTV?
<barna> calma, as vezes demora um pouco pra alguem responder!
<barna> se vc tiver alguma duvida especifica, vc pode perguntar tb, aumenta a chance de alguem responder!
<92AAAAGCN> eu sei, é que estava testando aqui..e acabei mandando duas vezes.
<barna> ok
<Edited> galera
<Edited> alguem deve problema com hertz de um monitor full hd ?
<Edited> alguem deve problema com hertz
<mayk> pessoal estou com um problema no o ubuntu 10 e com minha placa de rede rtl 8187se alguem pode me ajudar?
<Marcelo_Vaz> Vei muito ruim estes clients q tem no market
<xGrind> clients do que?
<Marcelo_Vaz> De irc
<Marcelo_Vaz> Tdo com banner, o melhorzinho to usando agora, mas tbem n deixa virar a tela
<xGrind> banner? o.O
<xGrind> xchat nao tem banner
<iFail-Ubuntu> alguem sabe algum programa  para faxer jogos?
<hlk> gedit
<marlop> blender
<marvel> boa noite
<marvel> como faço pra iniciar automaticamente  conky no lubuntu ?
<marvel> ja caçei no google e nao obtive resposta
<hlk> lxde usa openbox nao?
<UdontKnow> iFail-Ubuntu: faxer? nao conheco essa palavra
<hlk> no openbox é so escrever os comandos em um arquivo
<marvel> e que e primeira vez que usso lxde
<marvel> e sou novato
<iFail-Ubuntu> fazer*  pt-pt contruir elaborar
<hlk> ~/.config/openbox
<iFail-Ubuntu> construir
<hlk> lxde-autostart
<hlk> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openbox
<hlk> nunca tentei no lxde mas deve funcionar
<UdontKnow> iFail-Ubuntu: voce foi bem generico na pergunta, mas com certeza gcc, vi e emacs servem
<UdontKnow> Leon_Nardella: ae
<Leon_Nardella> eae
<marvel> mas instalei o conky  e nao consigo inicalo apos boot
<UdontKnow> marvel: que tem a ver boot com programa de usuario?
<hlk> achou o arquivo que te falei?
<marvel> nao achei nao
<marvel> UdontKnow acho que me expresei mal
<L88os> alguém sabe configurar placa de captura encore enltv-fm3?
<marvel> mais existe um arquivo que eu possa edita que faça o conky  aranca  automatico  mas eu nao sei qual
<hlk> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openbox#Installation
<hlk> é pra arch mas configuracoes devem ser iguais
<xGrind> alguem ae ja usou ppa do mint no ubuntu?
<L88os> vai em aplicativos de sessão
<L88os> e coloca o conky lá
<marvel> l88os lxde nao tem sesao
<hlk> gksu leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Mint/autostart
<hlk> coloca isso ai no terminal
<hlk> e escreve "concky &" no final do arquivo
<marvel> hlk ta vasio o arquivo
<hlk> escreve la reinicia e ve o que acontece
<barna> to com esse erro! ja resolvi isso 1 vez, mas num lembro como! alguem pode me ajudar???
<barna> http://www.2shared.com/photo/4RLBwrEv/Captura_de_tela-5.html
<marvel> blz
<marvel> concky & sem asp hlk?
<hlk> sim
<marvel> volto ja
<hlk> ok
<UdontKnow> "vasio" (sic)
 * UdontKnow cai de costas
<annakamilla> olé gente tudo bom ??
<Monarquista> annakamilla, boa noite
<L88os> alguém já percebeu que a central de programas do ubuntu não tem lógica?
<hlk> como assim nao te logica?
<L88os> a ordem dos programas. coloca em jogo, depois em todos. e depois coloca em melhores avaliados. o primeiro temum numero (206) o segundo (8) 3° (9) 6° (28).
<L88os> hlk: teste ai
<hlk> eu uso arch linux
 * Monarquista rsrsrsr ese canal é uma zona mesmo... ¬¬
<Monarquista> *esse
<L88os> rsrsr
<Monarquista> quem não tem logica é esse canal aqui... tsc...
<hlk> haha
<L88os> kkkk
<hlk> aqui tem mais gente fazendo peruntas, no canal do arch normalmente as pessoas só olham a wiki
<hlk> e fazem perguntas muito dificeis
<L88os> hlk: gosta de coisa difícil, sabe configurar uma placa de captura encore enltv-fm3? se conseguir ai digo que você é foda.
<UdontKnow> hahah
<UdontKnow> melhor motivacao do mundo essa hein
<hlk> segue o q esse cara fez ai http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Hard-on-Linux/Encore-ENLTVFM3-no-Ubuntu
<L88os> hlk: kkkk
<hlk> google resolve qualquer problema
<L88os> se você soubesse o que eu já tentei... não me mandava esse link achado na primeira página do google.
<hlk> parece que funcionou pro cara
<L88os> primeiro. o nome dela é Patricia!
<hlk> xD, eu nem li
<L88os> segundo. eu já tentei isso.
<hlk> alias, o q é essa placa ai?
<L88os> é para assistir tv no computador
<hlk> hmm
<L88os> no windows a encore oferece um programa que é muito fácil de instalar mas no linux não. estou quebrando a cabeça para fazer ele rodar no tvtime ou no mythtv.
<hlk> rodar o programa pelo wine nao da certo?
<L88os> kkkk
<UdontKnow> LOL
<L88os> o wine não comunica diretamente com o hardware.
<UdontKnow> hlk: se eh pra dar dica errada, nem de
<L88os> kkkkk
<hlk> sei la ne, vai que da
<UdontKnow> hlk: nao da
<UdontKnow> hlk: o que vc disse nao tem sentido :)
<L88os> UdontKnow: sabe de alguma coisa que pode dar certo?
<hlk> vc pode comprar uma tv
<hlk> ai da certo
<UdontKnow> L88os: eu costumo ajudar quando a pergunta e acompanhada de todos os dados relevantes e descricao do que foi feito e resultados :) assim eu nao gasto tempo com quem nao tentou seguir a documentacao e pediu ajuda na preguica (nao estou dizendo que vc fez isso :)
<annakamilla> eu faço assim na maioria das vezes pesquiso antes de perguntar
<UdontKnow> annakamilla: oi :)
<annakamilla> oi UdontKnow
<annakamilla> oi Pentium233
<annakamilla> Pentium233: como voce consegue rodar o ubuntu ai ??
<L88os> UdontKnow: já adicionei o modulo saa7134 e parece que está configurado. o problema é achar o canal e a frequencia nos programas tvtime ou mythtv.
<UdontKnow> annakamilla: to virando picole aqui
<xsemnomex> Boa Noite. Por Favor, alguém poderia me dar uma informação de como eu poderia instalar o Ubuntu num pendrive ?
<aguitel> xsemnomex, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Linux-no-Pendrive/?pagina=1
<xsemnomex> Obrigado aguitel, vou ler o artigo, todos que encontrei até agora não estão dando certo.
<aguitel> xsemnomex, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aguitel> tem  moita coisa pra leer
<xsemnomex> hum, a mais amanha é folga, então da pra dormir mais tarde hj . rsrs
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-11
<ghs> nao aguento mais usar esse ubuntu com gnome, ha outra forma de usar o ubuntu sem essa droga de gnome ?
<mwallacesd> hahaha existem outras aternativas sim, tanto como outros ambiente graficos como unicamente gerenciadores de janelas
<mwallacesd> KDE, Gnome são os dois ambientes digamos estandares, existem outros leves como XFCE...
<Monarquista> ghs, antes de mudar, qual o motivo de reclame, o que justifica toda essa colera do dragão...?!
<mwallacesd> E os gerenciadores de janelas como o fluxbox (o que eu mais gosto!)
<ghs> cara, maldito gnome, sinceramente
<Monarquista> o.o
<Monarquista> aqui ele é bem bendito! \o/
<Monarquista> nunca me deu problemas, já o uso desde mais de 2 anos direto
<ghs> eu to falando do novo gnome
<ghs> o antigo era melhor
<Monarquista> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mwallacesd> acho que vc esta falando do unity
<mwallacesd> hahahahaa
<Monarquista> mwallacesd, :P
<mwallacesd> E bem mais moderno que o gnome, eu prefico o classico gnome ainda que agora me encontro usando o XFCE com Debian Squeeze sem nenhuma paqueteria do gnome =)
 * anarquista Ha ha!
<anarquista> O.o
<febre_tifoide> =P
<annakamilla> saindo do chatzilla
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<sistematico> Pessoal, tenho um problema curioso aqui.
<sistematico> Não consigo acessar serviço nenhum de fora da minha rede, estou tentando a mais de um mês.
<sistematico>  Lighttpd, Apache, Nginx, SSH, Proftpd, VSftpd, nada funciona, eu tambem desliguei o iptables e o ufw da minha máquina, tambei desliguei o firewall do meu Gateway 3G.
<irtigor> tentou portas diferentes?
<sistematico> irtigor: Várias e várias.
<sistematico> irtigor: 8000, 8080, 7000, 10000 e muitas outras.
<sistematico> irtigor: Se eu usar o IP interno, funciona normal.
<sistematico> localhost:8000 ou 127.0.0.1:8000 ou 192.168.1.12:8000 funciona sem problemas.
<sistematico> O problema são os acessos externos.
<sistematico> irtigor: Eu vejo meu IP em checkip.dyn.com e tenho o cliente do DynDNS rodando na minha máquina sempre.
<irtigor> nmap localhost? qual é o estado que aparece
<sistematico> irtigor: Perae.
<Stylles> opa
<Stylles> Alguem ja mexeu com msn proxy?
<sistematico> irtigor: http://pastie.org/3358151
<sistematico> Aqui funciona assim, todos os IPs começam com 192.168.1.
<sistematico> Finais: 12(PC), 102(Radio - AirGrid M5hp), 100(Rádio - Nanostation M5), 1(Gateway 3G - Huawei B933).
<sistematico> Ou seja: 192.168.1.12, 192.168.1.102, 192.168.1.100, 192.168.1.1
<sistematico> irtigor: Os dois do meio estão em bridge.
<sistematico> Eu que montei tudo e eu que defini os IPs.
<sistematico> Só com o Gateway 3G funciona.
<Leon_Nardella> O tráfego externo chega na sua rede por onde, sistematico ?
<sistematico> Leon_Nardella: Pelo último IP 192.168.1.1
<sistematico> Leon_Nardella: O Gateway 3G.
<Leon_Nardella> E o dyndns tá configurado nele?
<sistematico> Leon_Nardella: Não o DynDNS está no primeiro IP, meu PC.
<ghs> Monarquista: entao, tem como tirar esse maldito Unity ?
<sistematico> Leon_Nardella: Mas eu estou testando com o IP que eu vejo em: http://checkip.dyn.com
<sistematico> Leon_Nardella: E no próprio modem tambem fala.
<Monarquista> ghs, acho que não, pode dar pau em alguma dependencia se você quiser usar outro...
<Monarquista> melhor usar dois
<Monarquista> deixa ele e usa outro
<Leon_Nardella> sistematico, C fez port forwarding no gateway 3g?
<sistematico> Leon_Nardella: Sim.
<sistematico> Vou te mandar a SS.
<Leon_Nardella> Pra quando receber tráfego na porta x, mandar pro ip y+porta z?
<sistematico> Leon_Nardella: http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/3042/capturadetela2dj.png http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/231/49510325.png
<sistematico> Qui legal esse tcpdump!
<sistematico> hihihihih :D
<sistematico> Tem um milhão de usuários conectados, ahahahahhahahahahhahahaahahaha
 * Monarquista o.o
<sistematico> Monarquista: Achei que o Apache não era visto de fora, mas é!
<MarconM> Boa noite
<Monarquista> Boa noite.
<fraioli> Boa Noite
<fraioli> alguém sabe como posso descobrir meu ip via terminal
<hlk> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+command+find+ip
<fraioli> obrigado
<hlk> de nada
<fraioli> mas a maioria dos resultados que encontrei no google me mostraram o ip da minha rede, e o que eu gostaria de saber é o ip real da minha conexão
<irtigor> curl whatismyip.org
<fraioli> desculpe amigo mas não entendi ?
<fraioli> irtigor muito obrigado
<fraioli> :)
<diego-> eae
<diego-> :D
<lecram_wise> boa noite
<tortuguito> alguem
<tortuguito> manja de postfix?
<lecram_wise> alguem aqui esta na CPBR5 ?
<tortuguito> [root@localhost pcc]# ls /var/spool/postfix/ -la
<tortuguito> total 7692
<tortuguito> drwxr-xr-x 16 root    root        4096 Jun  4 13:40 .
<tortuguito> drwxr-xr-x 12 root    root        4096 Jun  4 13:40 ..
<tortuguito> drwx------  2 postfix root     2621440 Jun 26 09:06 active
<tortuguito> drwx------  2 postfix root        4096 Jun 26 09:06 bounce
<tortuguito> drwx------  2 postfix root        4096 May 31 18:34 corrupt
<tortuguito> drwx------ 18 postfix root        4096 Jun  4 13:41 defer
<tortuguito> drwx------ 18 postfix root        4096 Jun  4 13:41 deferred
<tortuguito> drwx------  2 postfix root        4096 May 31 18:34 flush
<tortuguito> drwx------  2 postfix root        4096 May 31 18:34 hold
<tortuguito> drwx------  2 postfix root     3268608 Jun 26 09:06 incoming
<Michelly> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Michelly> DNS
<AndroUser> Oi
<jonatasnona> Michelly, faça sua pergunta
<aprendiz> bom dia
<aprendiz> ao escrever: ss -v no terminal devolve:  ss utility, iproute2-ss110317
<aprendiz> alguém sabe me dizer se isso é o nº do roteador??
<JavaNunesRosenbe> ola pessoas, eu tenho o sistema mais seguro do mundo
<JavaNunesRosenbe> ? um sistema alienigena
<JavaNunesRosenbe> meu ip ? 187.34.175.197 , user yuri , password yuri
<JavaNunesRosenbe> usem o ssh
<JavaNunesRosenbe> meu ip ? 187.34.175.197 , user yuri , password yuri usem o ssh
<JavaNunesRosenbe> meu sistema nao precisa de firewall, sabe como ? n?
<JavaNunesRosenbe> ahahahahaha
<JavaNunesRosenbe> ninguem nem tenta ahahaha
<JavaNunesRosenbe> celso viadinho
<aguitel> que forro
<JavaNunesRosenbe> mais um safadinho
<JavaNunesRosenbe> ainda bem que o meu sistema ? super seguro, ninguem nem entrando aqui consegue derruba-lo
<JavaNunesRosenbe> meu ip ? 187.34.175.197 , user yuri , password yuri usem o ssh
<JavaNunesRosenbe> sexo
<lsd> alguem
<lsd> pode me ajudar?
<hlk> fala ai, quem sabe
<lsd> hlk
<lsd> como descompacto com unrar
<lsd> qal a sintaxe dele?
<hlk> hmm, nao sei nao :)
<hlk> digita "unrar nomedoarquivo"
<hlk> olha qui o q achei :  http://www.go2linux.org/unrar-linux-command-man-page
<hlk> tem as opcoes
<lsd> hlk
<lsd> eu vi
<lsd> vlw
<lsd> brigado
<hlk> deve aparecer a mesma coisa se vc digital "unrar -h"
<hlk> é assim na maioria dos programas
<hlk> de linha de comando
<HotBit> alguem sabe se possivel, criar um atalho para o  teclado, tipo 'Super+D' para mostar o desktop (ubuntu/xubuntu...), ja procurei o comando que faça o desktop aparecer mas em vao...
<MarconM> HotBit usa windows =)
<MarconM> nele ja vem configurado
<MarconM> aeuhauehauehauehaeea
<HotBit> MarconM: nao perguntei especificamente para vc, meu
<hlk> acho q ubuntu ja vem com o super d
<hlk> mas é uma opcao no painel de controle
<hlk> em teclado
<HotBit> hlk: nao tem no xubuntu
<Daekdroom> HotBit, o atalho está disponível dependendo da versão do Ubuntu
<HotBit> ja revirei as opções no talhos de teclado
<Daekdroom> Tenta CRTL + ALT + D
<HotBit> preciso so do comando
<hlk> com xfce nao sei configurar atalhos
<Daekdroom> É o que funciona pra mim
<HotBit> que execute isso
<hlk> mas unity/gnome-shell ta la nas opcoes de teclado
<Daekdroom> Não existe nenhum comando mágico que execute isso
<HotBit> Daekdroom: valeu funfa
<HotBit> Daekdroom: deve existir algum comando ...
<HotBit> um executavel talvez?
<Daekdroom> Executável? Provavelmente não.
<HotBit> hmmm
<Daekdroom> Bom, não por padrão, pelo menos.
<hlk> no openbox tem um arquivo q vc edita
<HotBit> algo como assim eu criei para o Super+E, com o comando do explorador de arquivos
<HotBit> ao inserir o atalho preciso saber o comando...
<HotBit> talvez exista a descriao no CTRL+ALT+D
<HotBit> vou ver
<HotBit> existe um ícone na barra do desktop que faz isso, tem como ver o comando dess ícone?
<Daekdroom> Só se for um lançador.
<HotBit> CTRL+ALT+D, resolve por hora
<HotBit> grato
<L88os1> baixei um arquivo deb do radiotray. mas ele não está abrindo pela central de programas tem alguma outra forma de eu instalar ele?
<irtigor> dpkg
<L88os1> é só digitar dpkg e o nome do pacote?
<Leon_Nardella> L88os1, sudo dpkg -i nomedopacote.deb
<irtigor> dpkg -i *.deb
<L88os1> valeu , vou tentar aqui.
<L88os1> funcionou direitinho. valeu irtigor e Leon_Nardella.
<dantas> boa tarde caros colegas!
<dantas> queria apagar o conteúdo da pasta /var/lib/dpkg/info, porém errei o comando apaguei todo o conteúdo da pasta /var/lib/dpkg
<dantas> # rm -rf dentro da pasta /var/lib/dpkg/
<dantas> é muito promemático isto que eu fiz?
<diego_dgprr> dantas, sou iniciante em linux... mas creio que apagaste a biblioteca do gerenciador de pacotes do ubuntu
<diego_dgprr> o dpkg serve para instalar pacotes .deb ( ubuntu e debian )
<diego_dgprr> me corrigem se estiver errado
<diego_dgprr> dantas ja tentou instalar algum programa .deb depois da exclusao da pasta ?
<diego_dgprr> Pessoal alguem sabe como faço pra criar ' gatilhos ' no ubuntu 11.10?
<dantas> olá diego_dgprr, desculpe a demora, acabei me distraindo...
<diego_dgprr> Tudo bem dantas...
<dantas> diego_dgprr não tentei ainda...
<dantas> o dpkg creio que deve servir para isto mesmo...
<diego_dgprr> acho q nao conseguirá... pois vc deletou o dpkg cuja finalidade é instalar programas .deb
<diego_dgprr> tente corrigir com o comando ( apt-get install dpkg ) sem parentes
<dantas> não apaguei o dpkg, pelo que notei, apaguei apenas o conteúdo da pasta /var/lib/dpkg
<dantas> boa diego!
<dantas> muito bem pensado
<diego_dgprr> tente ae e me diga se funcionou
<dantas> o dpkg em si não fora apagado pois o comando ainda existe...
<diego_dgprr> entendo... mas pra todo programa funcionar corretamente precisa de sua biblioteca
<dantas> não funcionou, pois ele dá falta de algumas pastas
<dantas> lá
<dantas> veja:
<dantas> [ERRO] Lendo listas de pacotes
<dantas> E: Não foi possível abrir arquivo /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado)
<dantas> parece que ele não está encontrando as pastas que estavam lá
<diego_dgprr> tente apt-get -f install dpkg
<diego_dgprr> a opção -f serve para dependencias quebradas
<dantas> não funciona mesmo
<dantas> tá faltando as pasta status
<diego_dgprr> ja tentou pelo menos criar as pastas e depois chamar pelo comando apt-get.... ??
<diego_dgprr> tipo cd /var/lib/dpkg -- logo mkdir status
<dantas> vamos tentar
<diego_dgprr> ok
<HotBit> no xubuntu, encontrei algo sobre atalhos do teclado (file:///home/usuário/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<HotBit> )
<diego_dgprr> Hotbit este seu comentario é sobre minha duvida de criação de gatilhos??
<dantas> agora mudou o erro
<dantas> [ERRO] Lendo listas de pacotes
<dantas> E: Erro de leitura - read (21: É um diretório)
<dantas> E: As listas de pacote ou o arquivo de estado não pode ser analisado ou aberto.
<dantas> ficou diferente do anterior
<diego_dgprr> entendi
<diego_dgprr> tente apt-get remove dpgk
<diego_dgprr> ops apt-get remove dpkg
<diego_dgprr> veja se ele consegue remover para depois vc reinstalar
<dantas> mesmo erro
<dantas> pq ele é o cara que instala os pacotes não é...
<diego_dgprr> sim
<diego_dgprr> so um instante
<dantas> ok
<diego_dgprr> vou dar um whereis dpkg em minha maquina e ver o que é necessario
<diego_dgprr> /home/diego# whereis dpkg
<diego_dgprr> dpkg: /usr/bin/dpkg /etc/dpkg /usr/lib/dpkg /usr/share/dpkg /usr/share/man/man1/dpkg.1.gz
<diego_dgprr> de um comando whereis dpkg e veja como mostra pra ti
<dantas>  whereis dpkg
<dantas> dpkg: /usr/bin/dpkg /etc/dpkg /usr/lib/dpkg /usr/bin/X11/dpkg /usr/share/dpkg /usr/share/man/man1/dpkg.1.gz
<diego_dgprr> ok vou tentar copiar o arquivos var... e te enviar pra ver
<diego_dgprr> so um instante
<dantas> veja o que vc tem na sua pasta /var/lib/dpkg/, por favor
<diego_dgprr> /var/lib/dpkg# ls
<diego_dgprr> alternatives   cmethopt        format  parts         status-old
<diego_dgprr> available      diversions      info    statoverride  triggers
<diego_dgprr> available-old  diversions-old  lock    status        updates
<dantas> sei
<diego_dgprr> vou tentar te enviar os arquivos
<dantas> acho que a única opção deve ser baixar o dpkg em .deb e tentar instalar
<diego_dgprr> so um instante
<dantas> pode ser tb
<dantas> mas dá para enviar por aqui?
<diego_dgprr> o problema é que nao vc pode nao conseguir instalar nem o .deb pois o dpkg esta ferrado
<diego_dgprr> axo q tem como sim
<dantas> blz
<HotBit> diego_dgprr: sim, mas agora com auxilio do pessoal do #xfce ja acheio o lugar, ṕe no gerenciador de janelas, mas neste arquivo tem varios (acho que todos) atalhos de teclado do xfce4, obrigado.
<diego_dgprr> entendi
<diego_dgprr> grato HotBit
<diego_dgprr> dantas estou enviando o meu arquivo /var/lib/dpkg
<diego_dgprr> tem 8mb
<diego_dgprr> esta em tar.gz
<dantas> peraí...
<diego_dgprr> ok
<dantas> não sei se consegui baixar...
<diego_dgprr> bem se tiver algum problema ao baixar me passe seu email que eu envio pra ti
<diego_dgprr> eu cliquei do lado >>> sobre o nome e cliquei em sent file
<dantas> tenta mandar novamente
<dantas> aceitar ou continuar?
<dantas> cliquei em aceitar mas não deu resultado
<diego_dgprr> estranho..
<diego_dgprr> bem se puder me passar seu email eu te envio agora mesmo
<dantas> raffaeldantas@gmail.com
<diego_dgprr> so um instante
<dantas> ok
<dantas> na opção continuar ele diz: Impossível aceder ao ficheiro: /home/brz/Área de Trabalho/dpkg.tar.gz
<dantas> Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado.
<dantas> Não é possível continuar.
<diego_dgprr> estou anexando e enviando
<diego_dgprr> logo estara em sua caixa de entrada
<dantas> ok, valeu diego, vou dar uma olhada
<diego_dgprr> esta anexando ainda..
<diego_dgprr> demora um pouco pois sao 8 mb
<diego_dgprr> ja esta em 50%
<diego_dgprr> rsrs
<Gnome-br> alguem sabe como posso fazer para mudar o icone no netbean em todo o sistema?
<Gnome-br> *netbeans
<diego_dgprr> Gnome-br qual a distribuição que estas a utilizar:
<diego_dgprr> ?
<Gnome-br> ubuntu 11.10
<Gnome-br> netbeans 7.1
<Gnome-br> mas n basta eu simplesmente mudar o icone no menu principal
<diego_dgprr> bem se vc der o comando where is netbenas ele vai mostrar as pastas onde se encontram todos os arquivos do netbeans tanto o executavel quanto ao icone
<Gnome-br> eu gostaria de substituir o arquivo anterior que fica 'pixalizado'
<diego_dgprr> o icone padrao do aplicativo fica na pasta /usr/share/....
<Gnome-br> mas ai esta outro problema
<diego_dgprr> diga
<Gnome-br> o netbeans foi instalado manualmente e teminal n reconhece o nome dele como comando
<diego_dgprr> dantas nao esqueci de vc esta enviando ainda
<diego_dgprr> putz Gnome-br agora me pegou
<diego_dgprr> Gnome-br na pasta /usr/share ficam todos os icones dos programas tem certeza que o do netbeans nao se encontra la?
<diego_dgprr> dantas confere em seu email agora por favor
<Gnome-br> vou ver
<diego_dgprr> ok
<Gnome-br> la ficam os icones dos temas
<Gnome-br> mas o tema que eu uso faenza nao cobre este icone, por isso eu gostaria de substituir por um de minha altoria
<Gnome-br> *autoria
<diego_dgprr> entendi, infelizmente nao sei como ajudar Gnome-br
<diego_dgprr> com certeza algum amigo aqui do chat poderá te ajudar
<diego_dgprr> ae dantas conseguiu?
<Gnome-br> vlw diego_dgprr
<Gnome-br> #inkscape-br
<Gnome-br> ops
<dantas> diego_dgprr ainda não chegou o arq
<diego_dgprr> que nada Gnome-br
<diego_dgprr> estranho dantas pois pra mim ja deu como enviado
<dantas> tá perdido tráfego virtual...rs
<dantas> confirma o email:
<dantas> raffaeldantas@gmail.com com dois FFs
<dantas> dois Fs
<dantas> já olhei no spam e nada
<diego_dgprr> raffaeldantas@gmail.com
<diego_dgprr> estou reenviando
<dantas> valeu
<dantas> fico muito grato
<diego_dgprr> Tenho o ubuntu 11.10 instalado no meu notebook core 2 duo 2GB RAM mas as vezes acho que fica um pouco lento... alguem por acaso sabe como otimizar o linux?
<diego_dgprr> dantas confira agora no seu email
<dantas> já estou baixando
<diego_dgprr> blz
<diego_dgprr> me de um feedback
<Gnome-br> diego_dgprr que ambiente grafico vc esta usando?
<diego_dgprr> gnome
<diego_dgprr> lembro que no gnome do ubuntu 10 tinha a opçao de modificar os icones clicando com o botao direito
<diego_dgprr> nesse gnome do 11.10 nao tem a opção como no anterior
<Gnome-br> diego_dgprr gnome tweak tool que deixa bem flexivel a customização do ubuntu, mas no meu caso n foi suficiente
<diego_dgprr> entendi...
<Gnome-br> *tem..
<diego_dgprr> vou instalar esse gnome tweak pra ver se me ajudar com a criação de gatilhos
<diego_dgprr> grato Gnome-br
<diego_dgprr> e ae dantas deu certo?
<Gnome-br> diego_dgprr vc ja tentou tirar os efeitos?
<diego_dgprr> nao
<diego_dgprr> onde tiro ?
<dantas> diego, já baixei, mas agora tenho que sair...
<dantas> mando o resultado no seu email
<dantas> value
<diego_dgprr> blz dantas boa sorte ae
<dantas> abraço
<diego_dgprr> abraço
<diego_dgprr> Pessoal boa noite, alguem sabe como otimizar o ubuntu 11.10 ?
<DavyS> que tipo de otimização?
<DavyS> está com algum problema seu ubuntu?
<diego_dgprr> DavyS estou achando meu ubuntu um pouco lento
<diego_dgprr> tenho um laptop Core 2 duo 1.6 com 2GB ram
<diego_dgprr> Não instalei nenhum driver do laptop estou usando o que o próprio SO instalou
<diego_dgprr> pessoal ouvi dizer que o unity no ubuntu 11.10 pode deixar lento... alguem que utiliza o ubuntu 11.10 pode me dizer como retirar essa " lentidao " ?
<diego_dgprr> alguem usa no ubuntu 11.10 o Gnome 3 ?
<diego_dgprr>  O Gnome 3 funciona normalmente no ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Stylles> diego_dgprr:  eu uso no trabalho
<diego_dgprr>  Stylles eu uso o Unity e estou achando lento em meu notebook, estou pensando em instalar o Gnome 3 mas gostaria de saber se é compativel
<Stylles> é sim
<Stylles> inclusiva na hora de instalar vai salvar seu perfil
<diego_dgprr> entendo... stylles como faço pra desinstalar o unity e instalar o gnome 3 ?
<Stylles> kara acho que no 11 não é possivel fazer isto
<diego_dgprr> vc quer dizer q nao é possivel desinstalar o unity ? ou nao é possivel instalar o gnome ?
<Stylles> desinstalar o unity
<diego_dgprr> ah sim
<diego_dgprr> pow li em alguns foruns que o gnome 3 esta dando alguns bugs no 11.10 vc ja pegou algo assim?
<diego_dgprr> Stylles resolvido !! verifiquei que ao logar no Ubuntu tem opção de qual gerenciador desktop utilizar estou utilizando o gnome e agora esta um foguete!!!
<diego_dgprr> grato pela atenção.
<Stylles> diego_dgprr:  disponha
<aguitel> alguem de florianopolis ?
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-12
<claudio-tux> noite
<claudio-tux> terra chamando
<DavyS> '-'
<claudio-tux> vixe
<claudio-tux> cade o povo?
<claudio-tux> 1...2...3... Terra chamando!!!
<Ttech> nao ha ninguem aqui.
<claudio-tux> Ttech, que bom
<claudio-tux> heheh
<claudio-tux> ja foi do tempo que a turma aqui interagia
<claudio-tux> ta fazendo at'e eco
<claudio-tux> alo
<claudio-tux> alooo alooo
<claudio-tux> alguem ai
<claudio-tux> aiii
<claudio-tux> aiiii
<Ttech> bem eu estou aqui porque eu estou tentando aprender Português!
<claudio-tux> Ttech, pena que nao posso ajudar
<claudio-tux> meu portugues e horrivel
<Ttech> Fui assistir e descobrir palavras.
<claudio-tux> eureca!!!
<Ttech> muito engracado. :P
<claudio-tux> na moral
<claudio-tux> rapaz...
<claudio-tux> desculpe-me os usuarios ubuntu..
<claudio-tux> mas o opensuse 12.1, ta fods
<claudio-tux> powww
<claudio-tux> ta muito rapido
<Monarquista> melhor KDE do planeta!
<claudio-tux> faz ate medo
<claudio-tux> rsrsrs
<Ttech> Acho que vou assistir agora.
<claudio-tux> zorra total..
<claudio-tux> muito educativo
<claudio-tux> vai te ensinar muito
<claudio-tux> Ttech, ja usou o opensuse?
<Ttech> Ubuntu!
<claudio-tux> so?
<claudio-tux> serio mesmo, na moral!
<claudio-tux> fazia muito tempo que nao usava outra distro
<claudio-tux> mas de um tempo pra ca... fiquei puto com a canonical
<claudio-tux> entao fui em outros sabores
<Ttech> Eu nao usei nenhum outro.
<claudio-tux> e a duas semanas estou pasmo com o opensuse se comportou no meu micro
<claudio-tux> chega a surpreender
<Ttech> Vou ter que usar traduzir em um presente. Mas eu estou tentando acompanhar a conversa por pegar as palavras que eu conheço. Então, se eu não responder rapidamente a sua porque eu estou tentando descobrir uma palavra que eu não sei.
<claudio-tux> porque?
<Ttech> Eu tentei uma vez Arch Linux.
<claudio-tux> nao fala portugues, ou eu escrevo tao mal assim?
<claudio-tux> rsrsrs
<claudio-tux> Ttech, ja usei o arch,
<claudio-tux> e legal
<Ttech> Eu não falo Português. Eu estou aprendendo.
<claudio-tux> mas nada de espetacular
<claudio-tux> como eu disse
<claudio-tux> o opensuse, me surpreendeu
<irtigor> melhor gerenciador de pacote que já usei: pacman.
<claudio-tux> cara
<DavyS> esse cara não fala português? are you fucking kidding me? o.o
<claudio-tux> te juro
<claudio-tux> ta muito rapido
<claudio-tux> DavyS, rsrsrs, da um caldo brother
<Ttech> DavyS, I don't speak Portuguese.
<Ttech> I cannot speak it really well at all.
<claudio-tux> deixa o cara como ta
<Ttech> But alas, I'll go back to watching what is being said.
<claudio-tux> ui
<claudio-tux> fudeu
<DavyS> cara
<DavyS> ninguem fala portugues
<DavyS> rs
<claudio-tux> kkkkk
<claudio-tux> mano falar em outra distro aqui e igual falar de omoxesualidade com um padre
<claudio-tux> ale ate te ouve
<claudio-tux> mas nunca vai admitir que ja provou
<claudio-tux> rsrsrs
<DavyS> kkkkkkkk
<DavyS> cara
<DavyS> mas usuário linux tem que ter mente aberta
<DavyS> :D
<claudio-tux> pois e
<claudio-tux> linux is free
<claudio-tux> na boa
<claudio-tux> o opensuse 12.1 me surpreendeu
<claudio-tux> muito mais rapido que o ubuntu
<DavyS> Tô quase saindo do ubuntu
<claudio-tux> mas calro...
<DavyS> acho q vou pro arch
<claudio-tux> nao e tao popular quanto
<DavyS> cara
 * Monarquista fala DavyS sai não, compra o canonical e muda o buntõa pra gente man... :D
<DavyS> se quisesse popularidade usava windows
<DavyS> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<claudio-tux> rsrsrsrsrs
<claudio-tux> boa
<Monarquista> DavyS, tu é brasileiro, você consegue! ;)
<claudio-tux> eu tava tentando intslar o mac lion aqui
<claudio-tux> quebrei tanto a cuca
<claudio-tux> que decidir mudar
<DavyS> Monarquista: se tivesse dinheiro
<claudio-tux> dai tentei outra ditro
<DavyS> preferia montar outra
<DavyS> criar um fork do ubuntu ou algo assim
<claudio-tux> ai parei no opensuse, que tinha anos que nao usava
<DavyS> seria bom mais competição no linux
<claudio-tux> mas , de boa...
<Monarquista> claudio-tux, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=1172
<claudio-tux> me surpreendeu
<DavyS> Monarquista: vc é usuario do forum?
<claudio-tux> DavyS, ta em qual versao do ubuntu?
<Monarquista> não, sou usuario do IRC
<Monarquista> mas se user é quem acessa somos!
<Monarquista> :p
<DavyS> Monarquista: ah, pensei q tinha conta lá ;/ não encontro ngm do forum no irc
<DavyS> claudio-tux: agora no linux mint 11
<DavyS> mas instalei o precise ontem
<claudio-tux> Ttech, coloca desistiu do portuga?
<DavyS> falta configurar
<claudio-tux> DavyS, ja instalei
<claudio-tux> mas nao gostei
<claudio-tux> nao me pergunte pq
<claudio-tux> nem eu sei
<DavyS> nossa
<Ttech> portuga?
<DavyS> tava digitando o pq já
<DavyS> kkkkkkkkk
<claudio-tux> Ttech, portugues
<Monarquista> Ttech, "portuga" é como se chama o Pt do seculo 21...
<claudio-tux> rsrsrsr
<claudio-tux> Monarquista, boa
<claudio-tux> tecla SAP
<Ttech> ah.
 * Monarquista O.o
<Ttech> Eu estou tentando descobrir isso.
<claudio-tux> Ttech, qual o teu idioma de origem?
<Ttech> Ingles.
<claudio-tux> good
<DavyS> melhor perguntar o país
<claudio-tux> DavyS, isso e so um detalhe
<DavyS> sim
<DavyS> mas eu sou muito curioso
<claudio-tux> cheguei onde queria
<DavyS> :p
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<claudio-tux> Ttech, mora em qual pais?
<L88os1> boa noite para todos
<DavyS> noite
<claudio-tux> L88os1, good night
<claudio-tux> epa
<claudio-tux> foi mal
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<L88os1> tem algum assunto rolando?
<claudio-tux> L88os1, quase tudo, menos do que interessa... Tecnologia
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<DavyS> kkk
<claudio-tux> ou melhor, Ubuntu
<DavyS> é tipo ir a campus party pra falar de novela
<DavyS> :s
<claudio-tux> hehe
<claudio-tux> ou falar na chuva
<L88os1> algum de vocês foram na campus party?
<claudio-tux> quue furrou com o teto dos caras
<claudio-tux> L88os1, ate tentei, mas o site nao abriu..
<claudio-tux> heheheh
<claudio-tux> to longe
<L88os1> eu tbm
<claudio-tux> rapaz, o empathyn ainda nao abre o msn?
<L88os1> acho que abre sim.
<L88os1> mas uso o pidgin
<DavyS> tava usando ele no 12.04
<DavyS> abriu normal
<claudio-tux> faz tempo que nao uso, tentei usar e nao abreiu
<DavyS> ei
<DavyS> alguem consegue usar o spotify?
<L88os1> alguém ai já comprou aqueles produtos da canonical?
<L88os1> caneca, chaveiro, boné.
<DavyS> eles entregam no brasil?
<L88os1> isso que queria saber. mas acho que sim.
<L88os1> vamos juntar uma galera. e fazer uma compra coletiva de produtos da canonical...
<DavyS> cara
<DavyS> eu queria saber do faturamento da canonical
<DavyS> eu fico muito curioso...
<L88os1> deve ser muito.
<irtigor> ainda não foi o suficiente pra cobrir o investimento inicial, então...
<claudio-tux> com ceteza e bem maior que o meu
<DavyS> cara queria usar o spotify
<claudio-tux> o que e isso, alguem personagem de Star War?
<L88os1> kkkk
<claudio-tux> *algum
<DavyS> serviço de stream de musica
<claudio-tux> rsrd
<claudio-tux> hum
<L88os1> merda demorei 1 semana para baixar o frogatto e não estou conseguindo instalar
<claudio-tux> parece ser o nome do inimigo de Dart Vaider
<irtigor> tem bloqueio geográfico
<L88os1> irtigor: isso foi pra mim?
<L88os1> olha só http://paste.ubuntu.com/838559/
<claudio-tux> please, alguem me ajuda com o brilho do note sem o carregador
<L88os1> quem poder ajudar a instalar agradeço.
<claudio-tux> ta caindo muito rapido
<DavyS> L88os1: sudo apt-get install ccache
<DavyS> o outro pacote não sei qual é, tô vendo aqui...
<irtigor> libsdl
<DavyS> pronto
<DavyS> então só instalar o ccache e o libsdl
<DavyS> :)
<L88os1> o pacote libsdl não foi achado e agora?
<irtigor> o nome do pacote deve ter "dev" no final
<irtigor> libsdl algum numero dev
<DavyS> usa apt-cache search libsdl
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838563/
<L88os1> apareceu um monte de pacote libsdl
<irtigor> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=oneiric&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=sdl-config (pro oneiric)
<L88os1> nossa tem 11Mb o pacote
<L88os1> você não tem ideia o quanto vai demorar.
<L88os1> mas valeu vou deixar baixando
<L88os1> na opinião de vocês qual o melhor site de noticias sobre o ubuntu?
<irtigor> omgubuntu e webupd8
<L88os1> pode crer.. é ótimo os dois.
<L88os1> e brasileiro?
<DavyS> ubuntued (é portugues...)
<DavyS> tem ubuntudicas
<L88os1> ubuntubrsc.com é legal tbm
<irtigor> o br-linux não é só de ubuntu, mas é o melhor sobre linux em português
<L88os1> é, não gosto muito do formato do site mais é bem informativo.
<irtigor> você também pode seguir pelo planeta
<DavyS> L88os1: o cloudflare me bloqueou no http://ubuntubrsc.com/
<L88os1> o problema do planeta é que as notícias aparece em uma freguencia muito pequena. é mais facil olhar por cada site.
<DavyS> se quiser muita noticia veja aqui http://www.dailyubuntunews.com/
<L88os1> legal. pena que meu inglês não é muito bom. as vezes eu me perco.
<L88os1> DavyS: porque você foi bloqueado?
<DavyS> L88os1: The owner of this website (ubuntubrsc.com) has banned your IP address
<L88os1> estranho
<L88os1> você usa ip estático?
<DavyS> não
<L88os1> estranho
<L88os1> ainda está dando problema
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838570/
<L88os1> alguma ideia para resolver?
<DavyS> irtigor ajuda ae
<DavyS> ;/
<irtigor> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=oneiric&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=shared_ptr.hpp
<L88os1> tenho que baixar todos?
<L88os1> irtigor todos?
<irtigor> só tem 2 pacotes listados
<L88os1> puts agora que vi..esquece o que eu falei...
<irtigor> deve bastar 1 dos dois
<L88os1> blz
<irtigor> porque você não lê o readme? lá deve ter uma lista de dependências
<irtigor> você precisa instalar todas pro pacote compilar
<L88os1> os pacotes não estão com os nomes certos. uns tem apenas gl quando vou procurar tem vários que começa com gl
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838580/
<L88os1> esses glu, glew , gl tem vários como vou saber qual é
<L88os1> ?
<irtigor> usa o sistema de busca que passei
<irtigor> é só colocar o nome do arquivo que ele reclamar que tá faltando
<L88os1> irtigor sabe porque eu estou confuso? coloque grew, vai aparecer vários. não sei qual ele está dizendo que precisa
<L88os1> http://www.frogatto.com/developer
<xGrind> oq ta faltando no frogatto?
<irtigor> L88os1: instale o com dev
<irtigor> libglew1.5-dev por ex.
<L88os1> achei um já. estou tentando achar os outros.
<L88os1> tenho que achar todas. http://paste.ubuntu.com/838588/
<L88os1> gostaria que esse frogatto fosse mais especifico.
<L88os1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838590/
<L88os1> achei mais um.
<L88os1> aos poucos vou achar todos
<irtigor> L88os1: ele não é mais especifico porque a intenção é que sirva pra qqr distro
<irtigor> mas algumas vezes, você pode encontrar algo como "Se você usa o Ubuntu X o comando abaixo deve instalar tudo que é necessário [apt-get com longa lista]"
<L88os1> irtigor instalei o libboost1.42-dev mas continua dando erro. http://paste.ubuntu.com/838608/
<irtigor> libboost-system-dev e libboost-regex-dev
<irtigor> pra cobrir todas as possibilidades, dá pra usar libboost-* e instalar todas disponiveis
<irtigor> mas acho que essas duas somem com o erro
<L88os1> blz. irtigor valeu pela paciência. sei que isso é chato pra caramba. mas valeu.
<L88os1> irtigor acredito que esse seja o ultimo. http://paste.ubuntu.com/838614/
<amjarts> ola não estou conseguindo instalar o celtx auguem pode me ajudar
<amjarts> ??
<Stylles> alguem na area?
<liphvf> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<diego_dgprr> diga liphvg
<mmconti> olá boa tarde,
<liphvf> oioi
<diego_dgprr> qual o seu problema amigo?
<liphvf> desculpa a demora
<liphvf> comida tava no fogo
<mmconti> meu computador é antigo, sou usuário novato do linux, e instalei o ubuntu 9.04 agora.
<Monarquista> :O
 * Monarquista o.o
<liphvf> bem... toda vez que eu meu ubuntu inicial, ele fica com o brilho da tela no máximo... e eu queria que ele salva-se as configuraçoes que eu deixo...
<liphvf> tem como?
<liphvf> to usando o oneiric
<mmconti> gostaria de atualizar uns programas, porem a lista de repositórios está desatualizada, como posso atualizá-la ???
<diego_dgprr> mconti para atualiazar a lista de repositorio vc deve digitar o comando apt-get update
<mmconti> digito isto aonde ???
<diego_dgprr> liphvf tambem utilizo o oneiric e o meu esta com o brilho normal
<diego_dgprr> vc esta usando o oneiric no laptop ou desktop?
<diego_dgprr> mconti abra o terminal
<diego_dgprr> mconti va no menu aplicativos > acessorio> terminal
<liphvf> diego_dgprr, no notebook... exemplo... eu uso o brilho no minimo, toda vez que inicio o computador, ele volta para o máximo
<mmconti> diego, ele deu a seguinte mensagem "Alguns arquivos de índice falharam para baixar, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados no lugar."
<diego_dgprr> mconti faça o seguinte no terminal digite sudo su coloque a senha de usuario para que vc tenha permissao de root
<diego_dgprr> * shell de root
<diego_dgprr> liphvf tambem utilizo em meu laptop mas nao tive esse problema vou dar uma olhada aqui e te falo
<diego_dgprr> liphvf va em configuração do sistema > Tela
<diego_dgprr> la tem a opçao de brilho
<mmconti> ainda deu a mesma mensagem.... de erro
<diego_dgprr> mmconti vc esta utilizando a ultima versao do ubuntu?
<mmconti> não, eu estou usando a 9.04, devido meu computador ser antigo e não funcionar as versões mais novas.
<diego_dgprr> entendo, vc esta querendo atualizar a lista de repositorios?
<mmconti> sim,
<Monarquista> mmconti, por que não usa o LTS?
<Monarquista> 10.04.4
<Monarquista> ?
<mmconti> oque é LTS
<diego_dgprr> estranho pois o comando apt-get update é para atulializar a lista
<Monarquista> 9.04 tá "morto" faz tempo...
<liphvf> diego_dgprr: já fiz isso... mas esse brilho nunca fica quando reinicio o pc
<diego_dgprr> estranho...
<liphvf> =/
<Monarquista> mmconti, http://www.tecmundo.com.br/linux/4156-analise-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-lynx.htm
<Monarquista> mmconti, qual seu hardware?!
<mmconti> a minha placa de vídeo é uma sis.
<Monarquista> mmconti, quanto tem de memoria, qual o cpu...
<diego_dgprr> liphvf vc instalou o driver da placa de video ou o linux instalou por si só?
<mmconti> tenho 1gb de ram, e processador semprom 1500+
<liphvf> ele instalo por si só, mas ele ta funcionando a aceleração em 3d, e outra... minha placa de video praticamente é o processador i3 sengunda geração... a que vem com o notebook é de auxilio de 32mb video
<Monarquista> mmconti, isso ai é mais que o suficiente pra usar o Ubuntu 10.04.4 Lucid Linx
<diego_dgprr> entendi liphvf estranho infelizmente nao sei oq pode esta acontecendo com seu laptop
<Monarquista> mmconti, pode usar tranquilo.
<Monarquista> mmconti, seu CPU é de arquitetura 32 ou 64 bits?!
<mmconti> tem algum comando que posso dar para saber se minha placa de vídeo é suportada pelo 10.04, pois quando entro no linux ele dá a mensagem que vai ser carregador o modo gráfico básico ????
<mmconti> 32 bits
<Monarquista> comando se existe não o conheço...
<Monarquista> mas mesmo assim, baixa o sistema, acredito que funcione sim! Tetsa ele em live cd
<mmconti> vc sabe o que pode estar fazendo dar esta mensagem de erro de vídeo.
<Monarquista> sis...?! :P
<liphvf> bom... de qual quer maneira obrigado
<liphvf> um abração
<SGTK_Thi> oi.
<hlk> oi
<omelete> io
<gnome> fff
<gnome> ei quem usa o linuxacessivel aqui?
<gnome> ninguém usa linuxacessivel?
<Daekdroom> Perguntar várias vezes não vai fazer alguém te responder.
<gnome> affffff
<gnome> po né? só perguntei.
<Daekdroom> Pergunte só uma vez, oras. É questão de educação.
<gnome> uso sistema para deficiente visual, é como eu tivesse a impreção que a msg não chega.
<gnome> bom vou ser direto.
<ZandreBran> gnome, ôlas; sou um dos desenvolvedores do linuxacessivel.org
<gnome> comprei um cd do ubuntu, e ele sei la como mas estava meio que raxado tem como eu recuperar?
<gnome> bha
<gnome> ingraçado vc é desenvolvedor do linuxacessivel?
<gnome> até.
<mayk> qual comanto para atualizar meu kernel para o 3.2.5 pelo apt get?
<HotBit> alguem sabe como se converte formatos de filmes em outros tipos (avi->mpg ...)
<irtigor> ffmpeg
<fcostapb> Boa tarde
<fcostapb> alguém do conselho ubuntu
<fcostapb> na sala
<barna> fcostapb, kra essa galera num fica muito on aki!
<fcostapb> barna: Eles ficam... sempre me deparei com o Andre Gondim
<fcostapb> barna: e outras figurinhas
<barna> sim, de vez em quando eles ficam!
<barna> o Andre num entra mais aki!
<diego_dgprr> fala ae pessoal
<fcostapb> barna: O André faleceu
<barna> eu sei!
<diego_dgprr> fala ae fcostapb e barna tudo certo?
<fcostapb> tranquilo
<barna> sudo apt-get install descanse em paz guerreiro!
<barna> blz e vcs?
<diego_dgprr> tranquilo
<diego_dgprr> pessoal algum de vcs conhece o projeto linux brasil?
<fcostapb> sim, é incentivado pelo governo federal
<diego_dgprr> pow eu comprei o curso ja fiz o basico de linux e estou atualmente estudando o intermediario
<diego_dgprr> porém fiquei em duvida quanto ao processo de inicialização do linux o init.d
<fcostapb> ql a duvida
<diego_dgprr> eu uso o ubuntu 11.10
<diego_dgprr> e tentei hoje instalar minha impressora epson stylus tx125
<diego_dgprr> tentei executar o cups
<diego_dgprr> mas nao consegui como me disseram...
<diego_dgprr> /etc/init.d/ cupsys start
<fcostapb> certo vc qr imprimir via shell
<diego_dgprr> nao necessariamente
<aguitel> diego_dgprr, eu tenho essa impresora,ubuntu reconhece bem ella
<irtigor> diego_dgprr: o Ubuntu adotou o upstart
<fcostapb> ou o serviço cup esta parado
<diego_dgprr> gostaria apenas de instalar pois apanhei hoje
<fcostapb> haaaaa
<irtigor> desde do 9.10
<fcostapb> isso desde da versão 9.10 q o ubuntu adotou o upstar
<aguitel> connectar no usb e facer add printer na configuracao
<fcostapb> mas enfim ql o erro q esta dando
<fcostapb> olha um guia do viva o linux pode te ajudar
<fcostapb> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-instalar-uma-impressora-Epson-Stylus-TX125-em-Ubuntu-10.10
<fcostapb> siga os passos e boa sorte
<diego_dgprr> eu consegui instalar hoje da seguinte maneira:
<diego_dgprr> removi o cups que estava instalado e depois instalei novamente
<diego_dgprr> dae ele reconheceu minha impressora
<aguitel> ta enrrolando
<irtigor> a forma recomendada de manipular os daemons é usando o comando service não /etc/init.d...
<diego_dgprr> minha duvida esta nisso..
<diego_dgprr> oq seria os daemons ?
<aguitel> diego_dgprr, leia o link do fcostapb
<diego_dgprr> aguitel ja li este link hoje
<diego_dgprr> consegui instalar minha impressora
<aguitel> ok
<irtigor> processo em segundo plano
<irtigor> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(computing)
<diego_dgprr> apenas comentei o problema que tive pois estou estudando o sistema de inicializaçao
<fcostapb> diego_dgprr: os daemons são "Serviços" q estão em execução.... falo "Serviços" pois tem muita gente q ainda segue a cartilha da janela
<diego_dgprr> fcostapb seria como o spool do windows certo?
<fcostapb> diego_dgprr: acessa este site http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL1.do ..... escolha o modelo de sua impressora a sua versão do ubunto e baixe o instalador .tar.gz
<diego_dgprr> grato fcostapb mas a impressora eu ja consegui instalar
<fcostapb> diego_dgprr: daemons são "serviços".... no windows é spoolsrv... no linux cups
<fcostapb> tendeu
<diego_dgprr> sim
<diego_dgprr> entao esses serviços nao ficam no etc/init.d eles ficam ond?
<irtigor> man service
<irtigor> leia sobre o upstart
<diego_dgprr> ok irtigor
<fcostapb> irtigor: o diego_dgprr ele tá misturando instalação com processos...
<fcostapb> se vc quiser ver os processos em execução (os daemons) ps -aux atraves do console, mas antes faça o q irtigor falou man service
<diego_dgprr> ok esse ps -aux eu conheço
<diego_dgprr> eu o utilizo pra fazer um levantamento do que esta ativo por ex:
<diego_dgprr> ps -aux | grep amsn
<diego_dgprr> dae depois eu pego a id e dou um kill ( id )
<fcostapb> diego_dgprr: seu ubuntu é 32 ou 64 bts
<diego_dgprr> 32
<fcostapb> http://linux.avasys.jp/drivers/lsb/epson-inkjet/stable/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-i386/epson-inkjet-printer-n10-nx127_1.0.1-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<fcostapb> ai esta o drive da sua impressora
<diego_dgprr> vlw fcostapb mas eu ja instalei amigo
<fcostapb> baixe e uso o instalador de pacotes gdeb
<diego_dgprr> ja esta funcionando..rsrsrs
<diego_dgprr> apenas queria tirar um duvida quanto aos serviços no linux
<diego_dgprr> pois li que alguns ficam em init.d ou rc..d
<fcostapb> certo e o q vc qr fazer
<fcostapb> seja especifico
<fcostapb> dai agente te ajuda
<diego_dgprr> bem o gerenciador de impressao no linux é o cups
<diego_dgprr> por exemplo ele esta ativo mas quero para-lo
<diego_dgprr> dae como procedo?
<irtigor> man service
<fcostapb> lei o man service
<fcostapb> leia o man service
<fcostapb> lá tem tudo
<diego_dgprr> vou ler o man service, obrigado a todos ae
<fcostapb> vc já até postou /etc/init.d/cups stop
<fcostapb> service cups stop
<diego_dgprr> é muito bom saber que tem sempre alguem disposto a ajudar
<fcostapb> estamos todos aqui p isto
<diego_dgprr> muito obrigado mesmo
<diego_dgprr> hoje eu instalei a ultima versao do kernel
<fcostapb> Evento Debian Day em João Pessoa mais informações http://www.debian-pb.org
<UdontKnow> ae
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-04
<geekluc> milesmaverick, olhei
<milesmaverick> recomendo que voce va para o forum ubuntu br
<milesmaverick> va para la
<geekluc> milesmaverick, me obrigue!
<milesmaverick> acredito que uns colegas meus tenham mais experiencia com este tipo de caso
<Aveek> Boa noite
<adiaswin> boa
<Aveek> preciso de ajuda com o thunderbird alguem pode me dar um help?
<adiaswin> eu
<xGrind> Aveek, qual a duvida?
<Aveek> thunderbird vs Exchange
<Aveek> to com problema pra configurar minha conta aqui
<MrBoss> boa noite
<MrBoss> evolution x thunderbird ?
<xGrind> thunderbird
<Julinux> thunder
<Poca> galera
<Poca> algum de vocês tem o cs 1.6 beta?
 * rootpt is away: bbl
<fabiomaca> Bom Dia Galera!!!! :-D
<Julinux> bom dia
<Julinux> tudo bem?
<fabiomaca> fala Julinux blz maninho
<Julinux> tranquilo
<jviasbik> alguem q saiba mexer com cups?
<jviasbik> estou com uma duvida meio urgente
<jviasbik> preciso configurar uma estacao do cups num pc com windows vista
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia !
<jviasbik> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<jviasbik> cara vc manja de cups?
<Julinux> Bom dia pessoal
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<Julinux> cups noodles?
<jviasbik> manja de cups?
<Julinux> Qual sua dúvida sobre o cups
<Julinux> jviasbik
<jviasbik> eu nao manjo mt de linux pois comecei a mexer com isso agora, eh o seguinte, tenho uma impressora ligada numa maquina com linux,  e o cups configurado corretamente, tanto que de outras maquinas linux eu imprimo tambem, so que estou precisando que um notebook com windows vosta tambem imprima nessa impressora
<jviasbik> meu conhecimento em linux eh bem pequeno
<marla> oi
<marla> *-*
<marla> ainda não consegui resolver o meu poblema,meu pc não quer abrir videos no youtube,não quer reproduzir musicas
<marla> não sei o que esata acontecendo
<marla> ?
<marla> alguem pode me ajudar?
<jviasbik> oi marla
<jviasbik> seus drivers foram instalados corretamente?
<jviasbik> qual seus SO?
<marla> SO?
<alvaro_> sistema operacional
<jviasbik> sistema operacional
<marla> MEGALINUX
<marla> megalinux
<alvaro_> pelo que pesquisei ele é "parecido" com o Ubuntu :)
<alvaro_> Tente ver se encontra nos repositorios algo como "megalinux resctric extras"
<Creto> jviasbik: terá que colocar essa maquina e vista pelo cups? Leia aqui http://www.tecmundo.com.br/roteador/2473-linux-como-compartilhar-impressoras-entre-linux-e-windows.htm#ixzz21yJJM8cc
<alvaro_> Marla encontrou?
<marla> alvaro_ nos repositorios?
<alvaro_> isso
<Julinux> jviasbik vc tem o samba configurado?
<marla> alvaro_onde fica isso?
<alvaro_> voce tem o Synaptic instalado?
<marla> alvaro_quando eu entro no synaptic,pede uma senha mais eu não sei essa senha
<alvaro_> é a senha da instalação quando voce instalou o sistema
<marla> alvaro_não foi eu que instalou ja veio instalado e não sei essa senha
<alvaro_> não veio nem um cartão junto com o pc quando voce comprou?
<alvaro_> nele está a pré - senha depois se quiser pode troca-la
<marla> alvaro_não
<alvaro_> vixi
<alvaro_> marla infelizmente não vou poder ajudar mais acabou meu horario de Almoço
<marla> alvaro_ok
<alvaro_> um conselho entre em contato com o suporte do pc, e reclame quanto a não possuir a senha OK?
<alvaro_> :D
<alvaro_> eles lhe devem uma explicação
<marla> mais alguem pode me ajudar?
<marla> ?
<marla> ?
<marla> oi
<marla> *-*
<marla> alguem?
<marla> oi
<paladinn> como tiro esses alertas que aparecem na lateral do unity quando alguem manda msg no pidgin ?
<marla> ?/?
<Julinux> Alguém sabe me dizer o porque disso?
<Julinux> $ sudo aptitude update
<Julinux> sudo: incapaz de resolver máquina Hp
<insano> Julinux: já olhou seu sources.list?
<Julinux> no meu source.list não tem nada de errado
<Julinux> isso começou aparecer depois que eu editei o /etc/hostname que tava o nome LapTop e Coloquei Hp
<Julinux> insano
<insano> Julinux: então mude novamente para o nome antigo
<insano> use o comando hostname para mudar o nome da maquina
<Leon0rdo> Bom dia. Meu ubuntu 12.10 está iniciando sem a barra lateral (programas) e superior (do relgio, bateria, calendário). Sou usuário iniciante e pelo que sei é o unity que não está iniciando. Como posso resolver isso? Grato.
<marla> OIIIII
<vitorlobo> Leon0rdo,  tenta digitar no terminal : unity-reset
<vitorlobo> e ver q q dá
<vitorlobo> Leon0rdo,  se n funfar , troca de ambiente grafico e joga esse unity fora
<Leon0rdo> valew... só unity-reset
<Leon0rdo> vou reiniciar pelo ubuntu
<xGrind> insano, tae?
<insano> xGrind: opa, bom dia
<xGrind> http://sejalivre.org/ubuntu-devera-deixar-de-usar-o-servidor-x/
<insano> xGrind: pois é, mas a história é
<insano> será que eles estão usando um subset do wayland?
<insano> pq fazer um servidor gráfico do zero implica em ter o apoio de todos os fabricantes de GPU
<insano> coisa que o X e o Wayland já tem
<guigouz> insano, estao usando o wayland
<insano> guigouz: no ubuntu phone?
<guigouz> nop
<insano> guigouz: onde?
<guigouz> nos releases novos
<guigouz> o ubuntu estava testando o wayland
<guigouz> esse ano as primeiras distros com ele vao sair
<insano> guigouz: acho que isso já faz 2 anos
<insano> estamos falando do que está acontecendo atualmente
<insano> lendo a notícia vc vai entender
<guigouz> canonical tem umas coisas que eu nao entendo
<hggdh> o wayland já está diponível para testes, mas o 13.04 ainda
<hggdh> é baseado no X
<insano> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/canonical-working-on-new-display-server
<guigouz> antes o pessoal de desktop em linux fosse tão focado quanto a galera do kernel
<insano> hggdh: estão fazendo um display server novo
<insano> do zero
<insano> isso é doidera
<hggdh> insano: eu sei
<insano> há uma especulação de que o ubuntu phone já esteja usando
<insano> volto já
<guigouz> os comentários desse post são bons - https://plus.google.com/115250422803614415116/posts/hMT5kW8LKJk
<guigouz> pessoal do desktop chora
<guigouz> o linus e o alan cox trolando o coitado do miguel
<marla> oi
<marla> alguem pode me ajudar?
<marla> meu pc não quer reproduzir videos e musicas
<geekluc> marla, qual o problema?
<marla> meu pc não quer abrir vdeos e musicas
<marla> ???
<Julinux> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<geekluc> marla, da algum erro especifico? o player trava? oq acontece? fica dificil adivinhar...
<marla> tipo quando eu vou tentar ver algum video no youtube aparece que eu tenho que baixar um plung,mais ai eu baixo e quanndo vou abrir ele não abri fala que deu erro no pacote
<geekluc> marla, ok, então o problema é no youtube?
<marla> acho que não
<marla> acho que é no pc memso
<geekluc> marla, quero dizer se o problema é ao tentar visualizar vídeos no youtube...
<marla> por que quando eu baixo alguma coisa ele não abri
<marla> isso
<geekluc> marla, qdo baixa oq?
<marla> tipo quando baixo algum programa,alguma musica não abri
<geekluc> marla, e dá algum erro? oq acontece?
<geekluc> vc tem que dar mais informações
<marla> fala que a pasta não abri,so isso
<geekluc> pasta?
<geekluc> que pasta?
<geekluc> como assim?
<geekluc> quem fala?
<marla> a pasta do que eu baixei
<marla> não abri
<geekluc> marla, se vc não explicar direitinho, não da pra te ajudar
<vitorlobo> marla,  simples
<vitorlobo> marla,  é o flashplayer q vc tem de baixar
<vitorlobo> marla, terminal >> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer gsfonts-x11
<lucas__> alguém sabe como instalar o ubuntu no mac osx?
<vitorlobo> aff
<adiaswin> qual foi virtorlobo
<adiaswin> o que ta rolando aqui
<xGrind> insano, ficou sabendo que o getdeb voltou?
<insano> xGrind: tô sabendo
<insano> mas nunca usei muito os apps que estão lá
<insano> só tinha um
<insano> que era o songbird
<xGrind> é pesado =x
<insano> nem sei se ainda dão suporte ao songbird
<adiaswin> penssei que tinha sido descontinuado de vez
<xGrind> adiaswin, voltaram
<xGrind> adiaswin, http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2013/02/instale-o-minitube-20-no-ubuntu.html
<xGrind> errei ;x kk
<insano> tem algum software interessante para instalar que esteja no getdeb?
<adiaswin> eh mintube
<xGrind> insano, tem app que esta mais atualizado.
<adiaswin> o minitube baixa videos do youtube:pergunta
<xGrind> eu sei adiaswin . é q peguei do clipman, pensei que fosse o getdeb
<xGrind> baixa
<adiaswin> entao eu vou instalar ele
<adiaswin> mas o getdeb voltou bem vou postar isso no forum
<xGrind> adiaswin, agora sim: http://www.sempreupdate.com.br/2013/02/repositorios-getdeb-no-ar-novamente.html
<insano> adiaswin: usa o clipgrab
<guigouz> pq os caras nao fazem um ppa no launchpad ?
<insano> meu inkscape tá demorando 1 minuto para abrir
<insano> já procurei no google e não acho a solução
<guigouz> insano, rodando pelo terminal, aparece algo ?
<insano> nada
<guigouz> vc pode fazer strace -o arquivo inkscape
<guigouz> ele vai gravar todas as chamadas feitas em "arquivo"
<guigouz> aí vc pode ver aonde está parando
<insano> guigouz: eu coloco strace -o e o caminho do executável?
<guigouz> strace -o arquivo_de_saida executavel
<insano> guigouz: saquei
<guigouz> no caso strace -o inkscape.log inkscape
<xGrind> insano, o getdeb nao usa launchpad?
<insano> xGrind: o getdeb organiza os apps em suas versões mais atuais, ele pode fazer isso via launchpad se a versão mais atual estiver lá
<insano> guigouz: acho que eu tenho muitas fontes instaladas
<insano> por ser o problema
<insano> meu inkscape demora pra carregar todas
<guigouz> mas aí pode ser um bug
<insano> guigouz: já foi reportado
<insano> parece ser comum
<guigouz> ah blz
<Rafael_Cunha> Gostaria de fazer parte da equipe de tradutores.
<Rafael_Cunha> Alguém aí do time de tradutores?
<envoyed> Fala pessoal, boa tarde.
<tomywin> boa
<envoyed> Alguém faz ideia do que Lead (inglês) significa num sistema de suporte?
<hggdh> Rafael_Cunha: veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDeTraducao por favor
<tomywin> lead hummm
<hggdh> envoyed: sem contexto é mais difícil, mas provavelmente significa "líder"
<tomywin> cara pelo o que eu sei lead significa lider
<envoyed> hggdh: Tipo, são os tipos de chamado: Issue, Task, Bug, Lead, Feedback.
<Rafael_Cunha> hggdh _ valeu
<envoyed> Issue -> Questão, Task -> Tarefa, Bug -> Defeito, Feedback -> Retorno
<envoyed> Mas Lead não soube como traduzir neste contexto.
<hggdh> envoyed: tens um link para que vejamos?
<hggdh> envoyed: um significado possível é de "possivel chance de venda" (serviços, etc)
<envoyed> Não há como acessar essa área. Mas seria um dos tipos de chamado que um usuário abriria quando estivesse com problema por exemplo.
<envoyed> Issue, Task, Bug, Lead ou Feedback, são os 5 tipos.
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde!
<Rafael_Cunha> hggdh _ esse procedimento eu já fiz
<Rafael_Cunha> já estou no no launchpad
<Rafael_Cunha> mas ainda existe roseta?
<Danniel-Lara> alguém ai esta jogando killing floor ?
<hggdh> envoyed: então realmente soa como 'possibilidade de venda (de serviços ou productos)'
<hggdh> Rafael_Cunha: creio que sim. Uma boa opção é contactar o Fábio ou Tiago diretamente
<insano> pelo launchpad?
<insano> a tradução funciona pelo launchpad?
<hggdh> envoyed: mas... como traduzir isto succintamente... não sei, estou fora do mercado em Portugues faz tempo
<hggdh> insano: sim
<insano> hggdh: por onde entro em contato?
<Rafael_Cunha> hggdh _ OK, obrigado
<insano> Rafael_Cunha: vc faz parte do time de tradução?
<hggdh> insano: para trabalhos de tradução... ping  o Tiago/Fábio
<Rafael_Cunha> insano _ Não, quero fazer
<insano> Rafael_Cunha: também estou interessado, vou me inscrever lá
<hggdh> Rafael_Cunha, insano: inscrevam-se no https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-ptbr
<Rafael_Cunha> hggdh _ OK, acabei de fazê-lo
<envoyed> hggdh: Você acertou...
<envoyed> hggdh: o sentido é de vendas mesmo.
<hggdh> envoyed: heh. Finalmente acerto em algo ;-)
<envoyed> hggdh: Obrigado, brother. :D
<hggdh> envoyed: my pleasure, you are welcome
<tomywin> hggdh: this chanel is a br chanel
<hggdh> tomywin: obrigado
<tomywin> and my english is quite bad
<tomywin> caraa nao precissa pedir obrigado
<hggdh> tomywin: na verdade, teu Ingles foi correto
<hggdh> ou correcto? Não mais sei...
<tomywin> na verdade eu estou falhando em algumas frases
<tomywin> ai nao da pra ir no #ubuntu pra fazer o teste final
<hggdh> heh
<tomywin> a galera de la esculacha o pessoal que usa o google translate
<hggdh> o #ubuntu reune pessoas de todas as linguas, mas google translate realmente não é perfeito (ou perto de)...
<tomywin> pois e
<tomywin> eu tenho tentado aprender o ingles mas que coisa dificil
<adiaswin> a net caiu
<kernel35> boa tarde
<adiaswin> boa tarde kernel
<adiaswin> alias kernel do kernel do kernel do kernel
<geekluc> adiaswin, ta tudo bem?
<adiaswin> cara tem alquem brincando com meu ip
<adiaswin> meu cursor esta se mexendo sozinho
<adiaswin> pera ai
<adiaswin> eh estao controlando o meu pc pelo temwiever
<adiaswin> eu vou dar um kill no programa e desistala-lo
<adiaswin> lino_(megalinux) para de trolar
<hggdh> adiaswin: deixe o megalinux sozinho, ele não está a fazer coisa alguma hoje em dia (nem pode...)
<adiaswin> vai saber
<adiaswin> a galera aprende a hackear facil
<hggdh> adiaswin: eu sei. Ainda assim, só das corda
<adiaswin> cara vamos admitir eu odeio trolls
<hggdh> adiaswin: neiguém gosta. Por isso que tentamos limitar o acesso deles
<hggdh> e, simplesmente por responder, estás a dar corda ao infeliz
<adiaswin> acredito que limitar nao seja o suficiente(sem querer ofender) os operadores deveriam bloquear o ip dos troll
<adiaswin> e desculpe na proxima eu nao respondo
<geekluc> "<adiaswin> cara tem alquem brincando com meu ip"
<geekluc> hahahaha
<geekluc> que pérola cara
<geekluc> aeuheahueauhaehu
<xGrind> hggdh% Megalinux como sempre enchendo trollandone?
<hggdh> xGrind: na verdade não, ele apenas entra e sai do canal :-)
<adiaswin> cara eu pensei loucuras agora
<geekluc> adiaswin, cuidado com seu ip cara
<geekluc> hahaha
<adiaswin> o megalinux dando um ataque ddos aqui
<hggdh> não, um ataque como este seria contra o freenode, não um canal específico
<adiaswin> lol
<adiaswin> hggdh: o freenode e do tamanho de qual empresa
<hggdh> adiaswin: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<adiaswin> ja vi que e dificil hackear
<Bon-chan> 12.04 tem algum bug de copia de arquivo? to aochando a transferencia muito lenta
<adiaswin> bon-chan quanto esta a transferencia ai
<Bon-chan> pior que não aparece
<Bon-chan> to pelo xfce
<Bon-chan> e não to conseguindo desmontar pendrive. mesmo depois que copia diz que ainda tá em uso
<kernel> Bon-chan, abra o terminal digita df
<kernel> olha qual dispositivo está o seu pendrive
<Bon-chan> pronto
<kernel> geralmente é /dev/sdb1
<Bon-chan> isso eu já fiz, já tentei pelo umount, mas diz que tá sendo usado
<hggdh> Bon-chan: provavelmente tens um programa a usa-lo. Nautilus, ou um terminal
<Bon-chan> estranho, aparentemente está tudo fechado
<Bon-chan> quando desmonto, ele avisa que ainda tem arquivos a serem transferidos(mas já foram) e remonta a unidade
<Physicist> Saudações. O assistente de internet do Ubuntu 12.10 não reconhece meu modem 3G após atualizar o kernel. Alguam sugestão?
<hggdh> Bon-chan: tente um 'sync'. Espere o sync terminar, e tente desmontar o FS de novo
<Bon-chan> oukei
<hggdh> Bon-chan: lembre-se que o Linux normalmente primeiro coloca arquivos em memória (cache), enquanto o dispositivo está a grava-los
<Physicist> Saudações. O assistente de internet do Ubuntu 12.10 não reconhece meu modem 3G após atualizar o kernel. Alguam sugestão?
<Bon-chan> agora diz que tem uma operação em espera
<Bon-chan> oh céus
<laureano> Pessoal boa tarde! Alguem teria informações se o Ubuntu 13.04 vai ter suporte Nativo ao Chip Intel GMA3600 ou qual vai ser o Kernel utilizado nele?
<geekluc> laureano, ele não já tem?
<laureano> geekluc, não entendi. No caso esta afirmando que ele já tem? Pois no Ubuntu 12.10 para funcionar o chip Intel GMA3600 é necessário aplicar vários patchs
<geekluc> laureano, desculpa, entendi a pergunta errada
<geekluc> laureano, o ubuntu 13.04 vai usar o kernel 3.8
<geekluc> o kernel oferece suporte ao Intel GMA3600
<laureano> ótimo, bom saber!
<geekluc> mas a sua pergunta era se o ubuntu terá suporte, e não o kernel
<laureano> mas acaba se o kernel 3.8 tem suporte a Intel GMA3600 e se o Ubuntu 13.04 utilizara ele o meu problema vai ser solucionado
<laureano> Pois tenho 45 máquinas com chip GMA3600, e vou poder fazer a instalação sem ter situações traumáticas graças a esta informação
<laureano> Pois o único problema era com a parte do vídeo que não estava sendo reconhecida no Kernel 3.5.0-17 generic que é o default do Ubuntu 12.10
<Physicist> Obrigado pela resposta fórum!
<geekluc> laureano, calma aí rsrs
<geekluc> o kernel suporta, mas se o ubuntu não oferecer o driver, vc ainda terá que mecher alguns pauzinhos
<laureano> hehe, então talvez tenha um pouco de desafio...
<Bon-chan> pessoal, dos de bom 'box'(fluxbox, blackbox, openbox) qual seria a diferença principal entre eles?
<geekluc> Bon-chan, o openbox é mais personalizavel, o blaxbox é o mais leve dos 3 (é a base dos outros dois) e o fluxbox é um meio-termo
<geekluc> o openbox é mais bunitinhu
<geekluc> mas eu prefiro o fluxbox
<Bon-chan> hehehe, valeu, geekluc
<Bon-chan> dá par ainstalar via apt-get, certo? e ele já deixa selecionavel lá login da sessão?
<geekluc> Bon-chan, seja meu aliado e me proteja de meus inimigos
<geekluc> Bon-chan, sim
<laureano> Obrigado pela atenção!
<laureano> Grande abraço
<vitorlobo> geekluc, http://postimage.org/image/9asnhl0z3/
<vitorlobo> Bon-chan,
<vitorlobo> meu openbox
<vitorlobo> rs
<geekluc> vitorlobo, pcmanfm?
<vitorlobo> geekluc, thunar
<geekluc> sério? O_o
<vitorlobo> é
<geekluc> vc está usando um xfce modificado?
<vitorlobo> não rs
<vitorlobo> é openbox como falei
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> esse painel é o lxpanel
<vitorlobo> mas n tem lxde nele
<geekluc> nossa
<geekluc> q suruba ein
<vitorlobo> eu só usei o painel
<vitorlobo> :)
<geekluc> thunar, lxpanel, openbox...
<vitorlobo> geekluc, interface a gosto
<vitorlobo> assim q presta
<hggdh> geekluc: linguagem, por favor
<geekluc> vitorlobo, pensa por outro lado
<vitorlobo> geekluc, e a wbar la em cima?
<vitorlobo> rs
<geekluc> vitorlobo, vc está carregando bibliotecas de varias interfaces graficas diferentes para usar apenas alguns recursos de cada uma
<vitorlobo> geekluc, errado
<vitorlobo> geekluc, openbox nao é interface grafica...é apenas um gerenciador de janelas
<vitorlobo> geekluc, ou seja...oq fiz, foi montar a minha propria
<geekluc> vitorlobo, eu disse que está carregando as bibliotecas, não as interfaces
<geekluc> ;)
<vitorlobo> geekluc, sim, mas isso é vantajoso ao meu ver
<geekluc> vitorlobo, pensa assim
<vitorlobo> vc pega oq mais te agrada de cada um e monta o seu
<geekluc> vc não entendeu
<Bon-chan> vitorlobo, bonitão!
<Bon-chan> já instalei aqui mas veio vazio, vazio. depois vou dar uma olhada melhor
<geekluc> o lxde tem suas bibliotecas "em comum" que são usadas em todos os recursos do ambiente grafico
<vitorlobo> geekluc, eu ja botei com pypanel, tint2 etc
<geekluc> assim como o xfce
<vitorlobo> o lxpanel acaba me atendendo mais
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  mas vc n ta levando uma coisa em conta filho
<vitorlobo> geekluc, n to usando ubuntu e sim arch linux...ele trabalha diferente do ubuntu
<geekluc> então mesmo q vc use apenas o lxpanel, vc está carregando mais doq o "necessario" para o lxpanel funcionar
<geekluc> vitorlobo, as bibliotecas são as mesmas
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  ele só instala o lxpanel "puro" vazio
<geekluc> vitorlobo, vc continua não entendendo
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  mas tem uma diferença enorme quanto a isso
<geekluc> vitorlobo, vc programa em alguma linguagem?
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  C, c++ e python
<geekluc> vitorlobo, imagina q o lxde tem um módulo com várias funções
<geekluc> sei lá
<geekluc> um módulo "core"
<vitorlobo> geekluc, exemplo..quando vc manda isntalar o lxde na maquina, vem com ele o leafpad, o lxterminal etc...
<vitorlobo> geekluc, no arch só vem o lxpanel puro..vazio
<geekluc> que é usado por todas as ferramentas do lxde
<geekluc> um módulo em comum
<geekluc> vitorlobo, mas o lxpanel precisa desse módulo para funcionar
<geekluc> é isso q vc não está entendendo
<geekluc> é um módulo em comum
<geekluc> um único módulo
<geekluc> tipo
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  rs...depende
<geekluc> vitorlobo, vc já programou em html/css?
<geekluc> ou melhor
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  sim, programo em ambos tbm
<geekluc> "já escreveu?"
<geekluc> então
<geekluc> vamos lá
<geekluc> imagina q vc tem um site
<geekluc> e tem um css em comum para todas as paginas
<geekluc> tem algumas declarações q não serão usadas em todas as paginas
<geekluc> mas é mais vantajoso deixar tudo em um css só
<geekluc> no fim, vai carregar mais rapidamente
<geekluc> vitorlobo, então imagina, q vc está carregando um css com declarações para outras partes do lxde além do lxpanel
<geekluc> sacou?
<geekluc> o css é necessario pra o lxpanel funcionar
<geekluc> sacou?
<xGrind> geekluc% arch trabalha diferente do ubuntu. é isso q ele ta tentando te explicar. se fosse instalar no ubuntu, dai sim ia fazer sentido o seu pensamento, pq ia puxar muita dependencia.
<geekluc> eae, sacou?
<geekluc> euhaeuhaaeuh
<xGrind> arch, gentoo é diferente.
<geekluc> xGrind, sim meu caro, mas talvez existam dependencias "em comum"
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  é isso q vc n ta entendendo tbm
<Bon-chan> falando nessas personalizações de de's, como que eu ocnsigo voltar com aquele dock do xfce?
<vitorlobo> geekluc, arch e gentoo nao trabalham dessa maneira
<xGrind> Bon-chan% q dock? painel?
<geekluc> vitorlobo, cara, vc está sugerindo q o pessoal do arch remove as linhas de comando inuteis especificametne para o lxpanel?
<geekluc> eu já empacotei pro arch
<vitorlobo> geekluc, exato
<geekluc> vc está viajando na maionese
<vitorlobo> geekluc, vc só usa oq vc quer usar
<vitorlobo> geekluc, n tem todas as "dependencias" q vc ta acostumado a ver
<geekluc> vitorlobo, eu não falei "todas"
<geekluc> falei as em comum
<geekluc> ta
<geekluc> vamos lá
<geekluc> vitorlobo, vc usar o xorg correto?
<vitorlobo> geekluc, as em comum q seja
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> correto
<Bon-chan> xGrind, sim, tipo o cairodock do gnome
<geekluc> vitorlobo, vc tem COISA PRA CARALHO no seu x que NUNCA vai usar ou que mto menos seja necessario para o openbox funcionar
<xGrind> Bon-chan% se estiver falando do 'docky' do xubuntu, é painel aquilo. voce deixa transparente, e auto-ocultar
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  mas eu uso o blender
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> geekluc, e daria pau no X se n tivesse
<vitorlobo> =]
<geekluc> vc imaginar que o pessoal do arch (volto a dizer q ja fui empacotador) remove todos as linhas de comando necessarias para cada combinação de pacotes especificos é ridicula
<vitorlobo> geekluc, pode parecer mas é isso lol
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  n é atoa que é chamado de meta-distro...como o gentoo
<geekluc> vitorlobo, isso não tem nada a ver com ser meta-distro
<vitorlobo> geekluc, pra vc ter ideia...no arch...nem bash..nem python vem isntalado
<geekluc> e o gentoo tbm não faz isso
<vitorlobo> vc tem q botar um a um
<geekluc> vitorlobo, vc lembra q eu falei q ja fui empacotador do arch?
<marla> oi
<vitorlobo> geekluc, achei q estava se referindo ao ubuntu
<marla> tenho um poblema no meu pc
<geekluc> <geekluc> vitorlobo, cara, vc está sugerindo q o pessoal do arch remove as linhas de comando inuteis especificametne para o lxpanel?
<geekluc> <geekluc> eu já empacotei pro arch
<marla> não quer abrir videos e nem musicas
<geekluc> marla, instala windows
<marla> como faço,não tenho o cd de instalação
<geekluc> vitorlobo, vc está viajando na batatinha
<vitorlobo> geekluc, mas voltando a questao da interface misturar essas funçoes...qual o problema?
<vitorlobo> rs
<geekluc> marla, leva em um suporte tecnico
<marla> ja levei uma vez e me roubaram peças do meu pc,estou com medo de levar e roubarem novamente
<vitorlobo> marla, perai q te falo
<geekluc> vitorlobo, nenhum, só estou dizendo q está carregando módulos q servem pra mais coisas além do lxpanel por exemplo
<geekluc> vitorlobo, é troll
<vitorlobo> marla, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,102559.0.html
<vitorlobo> marla,  segue as instruções
<vitorlobo> geekluc, marla é troll?
<geekluc> vitorlobo, vc está carregando módulos que servem pra mais coisas além do lxpanel e não está usando essas coisas
<geekluc> vitorlobo, yah
<Bon-chan> xGrind, acho que é ele mesmo! é o que vem por padrão na instalação do xubuntu
<vitorlobo> geekluc, a vantagem é de ser opensource...da mema forma q posso personalizar um kernel antes de compila-lo, posso verificar isso e remover oq n me agrada
<geekluc> vitorlobo, que perda de tempo ein rsrs
<xGrind> Bon-chan% cria um painel, usa espaçador e expande ele pra deixar os icones no meio. ai vc deixa o painel como auto-ocultar, e transparente :D
<geekluc> melhor perder alguns mb de ram
<vitorlobo> geekluc, passa ser que sim, possa ser que não..vai de cada um rs
<marla> não entendi muito complicado,e não sei mexer muito bem nessas coisas
<Bon-chan> xGrind, valeu!
<vitorlobo> geekluc, mas de qualquer modo como está...está ótimo =]
<geekluc> vitorlobo, é perda de tempo sim rsrs
<vitorlobo> marla, n tem segredo..é só abrir o terminal, baixar e executar
<marla> não tem com vc ir me falando e eu vou fazendo aqui,é melhor
<marla> ?
<geekluc> vitorlobo, vc é de salvador?
<vitorlobo> geekluc, personalizar um software afim de deixa-lo mais adequado as suas necessidades é perder tempo?
<vitorlobo> geekluc, sim
<geekluc> vitorlobo, isso não é necessidade kkk, gaste esse tempo melhorando o software ao invés de deixa-lo mais leve para uma situação especifica q se aplica a quase ninguem
<vitorlobo> geekluc, rs..q argumento mais estranho....oq vc ta dizendo n tem o menor cabimento...ainda mais no mundo aberto.... seria como seguir um padrão esteriotipado social ...comportamental
<marla> ?
<geekluc> vitorlobo, não. Pensa bem. O que vai ser melhor? Você economizar 2mb de ram em uma situação bastante especifica ou resolver vários bugs?
<geekluc> acredite, esses 2mb não farão falta a ninguém
<vitorlobo> geekluc, depende...como se trata de um mixer de ferramentas...se vc customiza-los afim de que juntos economizem memoria, vale a pena
<marla> vitolobo não seria mais facil assim?
<geekluc> e eu estou sendo bastante exagerado
<vitorlobo> geekluc, se for uma só afim de economizar o mínimo...talvez nao
<geekluc> 2mb de código é coisa pra caralho
<vitorlobo> geekluc, sim, mas para deletar n da trabalho algum rs
<geekluc> vitorlobo, dá o trabalho de entender o código, testar, ver oq realmente faz falta e oq não faz...
<geekluc> não vale a pena
<vitorlobo> geekluc, depende do programador
<vitorlobo> lol
<geekluc> vai fazer um freela q vale mais a pena
<vitorlobo> geekluc, eu por exemplo..busco deixar minha DE o mais leve possível...para gastar RAM com outros recursos...
<vitorlobo> um KDE da vida n me atende bem por causa disso
<vitorlobo> vc precisa ter no mínimo 4gb pra ele trabalhar rasoavelmente bem
<marla> oi
<marla> ?
<vitorlobo> sendo q meu obsjetivo é simples.....entrar, abrir o vim, equipa-lo
<vitorlobo> e programar
<vitorlobo> só
<geekluc> vitorlobo, blz, vai lá em sua aventura para economizar 2mb de ram =)
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  mas ja faço isso rs... n compreendo teu espanto
<geekluc> vitorlobo, vc vasculha o código procurando instruções desnecessárias?
<geekluc> agora a pouco vc nem acreditava que isso existisse!
<vitorlobo> geekluc, ja parou para pensar que...oq é desnecessário para você, pode não ser para outros?
<vitorlobo> é simples
<vitorlobo> o.O
<geekluc> vitorlobo, tenho certeza q vc tem mais de 2mb de ram sobrando
<geekluc> se qusier eu te dou um disquete pra vc usar como memoria virtual
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  a questao n é essa rs
<vitorlobo> geekluc, do jeito q diz..me parece q vc esteriotipa tudo
<geekluc> a questão é se vale mais a pena excluir código q não vai ser útil pra mais ninguem além de vc ou escrever código que poderá ser usado por todos os outros usuarios daquele ambiente grafico
<vitorlobo> muito estranho isso
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  um exemplo simples disso
<geekluc> vitorlobo, oq eu dizer q isso é perda de tempo tem a ver com esteriotipo?
<hggdh> geekluc: novamente, cuida-te na linguagem
<geekluc> vc é quem está me esteriotipiando como alguem que usa esteriotipos
<marla> vitor lobo ?????????
<vitorlobo> geekluc, o mate passou um pente fino no gnome2x....fez um clone q deixaram-no mais leve
<geekluc> hggdh, hãn?
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  entao oq o mate fez foi perda de tempo?
<hggdh> geekluc: sem palavrões aqui. Por favor, leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<geekluc> hggdh, onde falei palavrao?
<Julinux> cara
<geekluc> vitorlobo, isso não é passar um pente fino
<vitorlobo> marla, pvt
<Julinux> o VIM é realmente o editor de textos muito poderoso =x
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  eles escluiram dependencias, excluiram "códigos" internos
<vitorlobo> geekluc, modificaram o gedit, o nautilus....
<geekluc> vitorlobo, vc excluir código inutil é uma coisa, vc excluir código que só é intuil em uma situação especifica é outra
<vitorlobo> geekluc, se seguri sua lógica...ta me dizendo entao q foi tdo perda de tempo
<vitorlobo> rs
<marla> vitor lobo_pvt?
<vitorlobo> geekluc, mas eu posso excluir em uma situação específica e compartilhar da mesma..ou nao?
<vitorlobo> ainda continua inutil?
<vitorlobo> rs
<geekluc> vitorlobo, lembra que essas linhas de código são usadas por outras ferramentas do ambiente?
<geekluc> vc nõa pode exclui-las e subi-las pro projeto
<Julinux> como eu faço para ir para o começo da linha em que eu estou sem ter que andar muito com o cursor?
<geekluc> Julinux, pageup
<Julinux> dã... uahsau' é msm
<vitorlobo> geekluc, podem ser ou nao...se vc só instalou um painel q n ta conectado a outro painel..n fazem essa "ponte"
<Julinux> não
<Julinux> errado
<Julinux> é para o começo da linha atual
<geekluc> vitorlobo, bem, eu deixei claro que estava falando de código que é necessário para o funcionamento de outras ferramentas
<Julinux> não para o começo da página
<geekluc> vc está distorcendo oq eu disse
<hggdh> Julinux: em modo de controle, digite ^
<vitorlobo> geekluc, estavamos falando de código desnecessario...e vc começou a introduzir código necessário
<vitorlobo> geekluc, eu q estou distorcendo mesmo?
<geekluc> vitorlobo, não
<vitorlobo> :)
<geekluc> vamos lá...
<geekluc> <geekluc> vitorlobo, cara, vc está sugerindo q o pessoal do arch remove as linhas de comando inuteis especificametne para o lxpanel?
<geekluc> ESPECIFICAMENTE para o lxpanel
<geekluc> não para o lxde
<geekluc> ;)
<geekluc> vitorlobo, sim, é você quem está distorcendo
<vitorlobo> geekluc, mas vc pode fazer isso >.<
<geekluc> q?
<vitorlobo> geekluc, deletar as linhas desnecessarias do lxpanel...mesmo q precise delas para o funcionamento de outras...desde q vc esteja atento oq cada uma liga e oq v cprecisa
<vitorlobo> geekluc, isso se chama otimização de código
<vitorlobo> >.<
<geekluc> vitorlobo, sim, mas vc não vai subir isso pro projeto
<geekluc> oq vc pode fazer é subdividir o módulo
<geekluc> só q aí, talvez vc tenha q reescrever código em outros módulo
<vitorlobo> geekluc, obviamente q isso seria um projeto a parte né
<vitorlobo> cade a coerencia?
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> tipo mate > gnome , trinity > kde
<vitorlobo> subir para o projeto n tem como
<vitorlobo> mas mesmo que n suba para o projeto
<vitorlobo> por ser parte de outro...é inutil faze-lo?
<geekluc> vitorlobo, então, vc não acha que vale mais a pena corrigir os bugs do que criar um novo ambiente grafico que não oferece nada de novo?
<geekluc> se vc tiver uma puta ideia pra um novo ambiente grafico, eu apoio
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<vitorlobo> geekluc, depende da necessidade de cada um....por exemplo, no Brasil, n temos condiçoes de ter a mesma velocidade de consumismo como nos EUA e países de primeiro mundo...que por consequencia, acaba gerando uma multidão de usuários com hardwares antigos
<hggdh> vitorlobo: ele se foi pelo momento
<vitorlobo> hggdh, rss....
<hggdh> pena.
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  eu ja ia dizendo...
<vitorlobo> hggdh, que....otmizar software para hardware antigo, é válido
<vitorlobo> e n vejo isso como perda de tempo
<vitorlobo> >><
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> geekluc69, voltando
<vitorlobo> geekluc69,   depende da necessidade de cada um....por exemplo, no Brasil, n temos condiçoes de ter a mesma velocidade de consumismo como nos EUA e países de primeiro mundo...que por consequencia, acaba gerando uma multidão de usuários com hardwares antigos
<vitorlobo> geekluc69, ou seja, otimizar software para rodar melhor em aparelho, hardware antigo, é super válido
<vitorlobo> e é por isso q existe o mate e o trinity
<geekluc69> hggdh: CHUPA!
<vitorlobo> geekluc69, e essa foi a proposta inicial do unity2d..( q n existe mais )
<hggdh> geekluc69: deixe de besteira. Não o bani, apenas o tirei do canal, depois de avisos. Não vamos fazer disto algo pior
<geekluc> hggdh, quanta bobagem
<geekluc> hggdh, o contexto deve ser levado em conta
<vitorlobo> geekluc,  #cg-br e pare de mimimimi
<geekluc> não apenas as palavras aleatorias
<hggdh> geekluc: sem palavrões aqui. Leia as regras
<marla> oi
<marla> podem me ajudar
<marla> ?
<vitorlobo> marla, pelo amor de Deus
<vitorlobo> marla, presta atenção no teu pvt
<marla> pvt,não sei o que é isso
<geekluc> hggdh, vc deveria excluir esses trolls
<vitorlobo> marla, digita /query vitorlobo
<hggdh> geekluc: marla está, realmente, próxima de sair do canal.
<marla> digitar onde?
<hggdh> ou próximo, não sei
<marla> hggdh por que/
<marla> ?
<vitorlobo> marla, numa folha de papel -.-"
<hggdh> marla: por que estás a dias a fazer a mesma pergunta. Já te foi sugerido levar o computador à um técnico.
<marla> então ta,não precida ajudar
<marla> brigada e nunca mais apareço por aqui
<marla> levarei num tecnico
<marla> obrigada pela sugestão
<vitorlobo> marla, abre o terminal, roda sudo su
<vitorlobo> marla,  poe sua senha
<vitorlobo> marla,  e cola isto:
<vitorlobo> apt-get install vlc && wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade && update-apt-xapian-index && apt-get -y install w32codecs ubuntu-restricted-extras && apt-get -y install libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 && apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpe
<vitorlobo> g gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-bad-multiverse
<vitorlobo> marla,  pronto
<vitorlobo> resolvido
<vitorlobo> marla,  se n resolver, ai só tecnico mesmo
<marla> obrigada mais vou levar no tecnico mesmo.é o jeito
<marla> *-*
<vitorlobo> se entrar de novo
<vitorlobo> com a mesma pergunta
<vitorlobo> é chucrute
<vitorlobo> uhauhahauhaua
<hggdh> :-)
<MrBoss> boa noite alguém usa a versão 12.10 ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-05
<Julinux> Boa Noite Ubunteiros
<Ramon> ..
<Maninho> Boa noite hehehehe quanto tempo :O
<Idsi> noite!
<rui> boa noite pessoal
<Idsi> boa!
<rui> sabe, eu gostaria de saber se alguem sabe deixar o ubuntu igualsinho o windows xp, pelo menos na aparencia?
 * vitorlobo por favor alguém mata esse cara
<Poca> rui, não existe esse tema pro ubuntu
 * vitorlobo alguém bane o rui 
<vitorlobo> :O
<vitorlobo> Poca,  pior q existe
<vitorlobo> :O
<Poca> vitorlobo, se você ainda usa o gnome 2
<Poca> então sim
<Poca> agora com o unity
<Poca> é impossível :P
<vitorlobo> Poca, tbm axo
<vitorlobo> rui,  pq vc cometeria essa loucura?
<rui> que isso pessoal, sabe, eu explico, é que em casa, todos ja se acostumaram com o windows xp, sabemos que o ubuntu é um ótimo sistema operacional, mas é difícil mudar para algo novo completamente diferente do que ja estamos acostumados
<vitorlobo> rui,  entao pq vc n poe o kde?
<vitorlobo> rui,  o windows 7 copiou a interface do kde
<vitorlobo> :O
<Poca> rui, em algumas semanas todo mundo se acostuma com o unity
<Poca> :P
<vitorlobo> rui,  ninguém vai se acostumar com unity se n forçar a barra mesmo
<vitorlobo> vao ficar presos a interface do windows
<vitorlobo> e nunca vão se adaptar
<rui> não sei mexer no windows 7 é cheio de funções desnecessarias, o xp é bem melhor, mais simplesinho
<vitorlobo> rui,  ué..usa lxde entao
<vitorlobo> rui,  é tipo um winxp ...leve light, e tal
<rui> que é isso?
<vitorlobo> tem aquele menu malandro
<rui> tema?
<vitorlobo> rui, nao..interface grafica diferente
<vitorlobo> rui, abre o terminal ai e digita sudo apt-get install lxde
<vitorlobo> rui,  depois muda a sessão do ubuntu e entra por ele
<vitorlobo> dai vc vai ver
<buribux_> o pc morreu mew
<buribux_> so se usa tablet e smartphone
<vitorlobo> buribux_, aquilo me stressa em segundos
<vitorlobo> tablet e smartphone
<rui> lxde é o que o lubuntu usa não é?
<Poca> é
<vitorlobo> rui,  pronto...instala o lubuntu
<vitorlobo> q axo q vao se adaptar melhor
<buribux_> se nao fosse um android aqui na minha cama nao estaria micomunicano com vcs
<rui> mas ele vai ter aquela barra do xp?
<rui> algeum sabe onde eu baixo o linux famelix?
<buribux_> fixação no xp
<buribux_> faz sua propria distro linuxp
<rui> tem programa que ajuda a criar uma distro?
<buribux_> vc ta falando tipo slax?
<rui> slax? isso é um laxante?
<buribux_> slax é baseado no slackware
<paladinn> eu sei
<paladinn> www.linuxiso.org
<buribux_> vc escolhe os programas antes de baixar a imagem
<vitorlobo> <rui> slax? isso é um laxante?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> buribux_,  o opensuse faz isso hj em dia tbm
<vitorlobo> buribux_, vc escolhe os pacotes antes de baixar a iso
<vitorlobo> vc faz uma remasterfucks
<vitorlobo> rs
<buribux_> rui o conselho do bilu pra vc eh busque conhecimento
<Julinux> pessoal, estou com um problema aqui
<buribux_> ken num tem problemas...
<Julinux> na hora da instalação do Ubuntu eu escolhi que queria criptografar minha pasta pessoal, ae quando vou digitar minha senha do ubuntu, ele só aparece uma tela preta e volta pra tela de login, mas a senha não ta errada. e quando fui tentar ver meus arquivos só aparece um arquivo criptografado
<Julinux> ele não me mostra nenhum diretório da minha home, apenas o arquivo criptografado
<Julinux> tanto pelo terminal, quanto utilizando outro usuário, nem o root consegue ver o conteúdo dos arquivos
<buribux_> se lascou
<buribux_> so te sobrou chorar na calçada
<Julinux> isso aconteceu depois que usei o comando $sudo passwd julinux para alterar a senha, e quando reiniciei ficou desse jeito
<Julinux> não preciso chorar, no linux tudo podemos dar um jeito
<Julinux> e o pior é que já terminei de baixar um filmaço que to doido pra assistir: Silent Hill Revelations
<buribux_> vc usou uma senha para criptografar
<buribux_> e depois alterou a senha
 * vitorlobo rindo do buribux_ 
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuahauauhahuahuahuaaa
<Julinux> uashauhsa
<Julinux> ufa
<Julinux> resolvi
<buribux_> que
<Julinux> voltei para a senha que tava antes. primeiro eu loguei com o root, depois executei o comando passwd julinux e sair de sistema de novo e tudo voltou ao normla
<buribux_> era o q tava pensando...
<buribux_> xgrind ta caindo direto
<Julinux> como eu faço pra fazer um download via ssh usando o comando scp ? no caso eu to querendo copiar uma pasta de músicas que se chama ACDC pra o meu diretório local
<buribux_> pergunta pro aaro s
<Julinux> conseguir também :) usei o comando scp -r julinux@ip:/home/user/Música/ACDC /home/user/Música
<Julinux> certo?
<voti> e ae.
<kernel35> bom dia
<fabiomaca> bom dia meus queridos!!!!!
<fabiomaca> Galera, uma pergunta para os mais sabios, rsrsrs
<fabiomaca> Pq no http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ não existe uma pagina para o time de desenvolvimento, a algumas semanas fiz o meu cadastro e assinatura digital etc, para colaborar com a comunidade brasileira e notei esse lance, alguem sabe pq??? será que nós desenvolvedores brasileiros não estamos desenvolvendo nada .... muito obrigado pela atenção galerinha abração a todos e bom dia!!!!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia :)
<fabiomaca> Pq no http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ não existe uma pagina para o time de desenvolvimento, a algumas semanas fiz o meu cadastro e assinatura digital etc, para colaborar com a comunidade brasileira e notei esse lance, alguem sabe pq??? será que nós desenvolvedores brasileiros não estamos desenvolvendo nada .... muito obrigado pela atenção galerinha abração a todos e bom dia!!!!
 * SuBmUnDo is occupied, offz [xenon!lp]
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia Ursinha
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<r13n> amigos, alguem sabe qual o tamanho de um cilindro de um hd de 1T?
<r13n> alguem manja de bacula backup?
<Danniel-Lara> r13n:  entra no canal    #bacula-br
<r13n> Danniel-Lara, vlw
<adiaswin> alquem sabe como usar a wi-fi para migrar arquivos que estao no windows pro ubuntu
<adiaswin> cara ninquem vai dar uma ajuda qui
<adiaswin> *aqui
<adiaswin> ninquem ?!
<marla> oi comprei um pen drive  e queria passar musicas do meu pc pra ele mais não estou conseguindo
<marla> ?
<marla> alguem pode ajudar?
<insano> adiaswin: use o samba
<insano> tonywin: use o samba
<tonywin> eu sei men
<tonywin> mas meu sistema esta encerrando a sessao do nada
<insano> adiaswin: como isso acontece?
<insano> a tela fica preta?
<insano> para tudo?
<adiaswin_> o sistema encerra a sessao do nada
<adiaswin_> como se estivesse usando muita memoria
<adiaswin_> mas so esta usando 400mb
<insano> adiaswin: vc está usando gnome, unity, kde, lxde, xfce, cinamon?
<adiaswin_> kde
<adiaswin_> kde 4.8
<insano> adiaswin_: tenta usar outro DE
<insano> tente o gnome, ou xfce...
<adiaswin_> cara mas eu so tenho este
<insano> adiaswin_: então instala outro
<insano> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<adiaswin_> vou tentar
<adiaswin_> cara o sistema encerrou de novo
<insano> adiaswin: tenta fazer o seguinte
<insano> adiaswin: ctrl+alt+f1
<insano> ele vai direto para a linha de comando
<insano> sem DE
<insano> aí lá vc instala outro DE sem problema
<insano> assim que fizer isso volta para o ambiente gráfico (ctrl+alt+f7)
<adiaswin> insano parece que tinha outra sessao ativa que estava causando o problema
<insano> ¬¬
<sistematico> adiaswin: Faz o que o insano falou e para o kdm, lightdm ou seja lá o que for.
<sistematico> Aí você usa o console durante um tempo e vê se vai dar problema.
<adiaswin> ok
<adiaswin> la vai
<sistematico> Assim você isola a causa do problema.
<adiaswin> o problema nao aconteceu no modo console
<insano> adiaswin: então, vc está usando kdm, gdm ou lightdm?
<sistematico> insano: O KDE dele deve estar marcado pra hibernar ou suspender depois de um certo tempo de inatividade ou algo assim.
<insano> sistematico: foi exatamente isso que pensei
<matheus-carvalho> boa tarde gambazada
<vitorlobo> matheus-carvalho, #cg-br
<matheus-carvalho>  echo "c" > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<mestrelobao> como eu faço pra tirar aquela cartinha que fica na barra superior?
<mestrelobao> que programa eh esse que tem a cartinha como icone?
<mestrelobao> alguem sabe?
<paladin__> nao tem como
<paladin__> é parte do unity
<mestrelobao> putz q merd
<mestrelobao> eu nem uso essa cartinha pra nda
<paladin__> cara vc no maximo usa 5% do seu sistema
<paladin__> sabia ?
<paladin__> é 90% de recurso disperdiçado usando cpu
<paladin__> e uma cartinha incomoda vc ?
<mestrelobao> pois eh
<mestrelobao> tou detonando um monte de programa q vem nele
<paladin__> tsc
<paladin__> bota um linux e compila o kernel na mão
<mestrelobao> entao eu instalei o 12.10 no ultrabook da samsung + tava muito instavel dae instalei a 10.04 ficou massa + ta inicializando + lento tipo 30 seg na 12.10 inicializava no max em 15 seg
<mestrelobao> pq q a versao de 64 bits n eh recomendada pra baixar?
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, deve ser algum recurso do gmail
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, pesquisa na central de programas algo relacionado a gmail e se tiver, remove
<mestrelobao> vlw vitor
<mestrelobao> vc usa a versao 64 bits?
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao,  n uso ubuntu
<vitorlobo> mas uso 64 bits rs
<mestrelobao> qual?
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, arch linux
<mestrelobao> eh massa?
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao,  depende do tipo de usuário q vc é...
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, digamos que....para quem ainda n está familiarizado com o "mundo linux"..n é recomendável
<mestrelobao> vc usa algum emulador tipo vmware?
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao,  mas quem ja tem alguma estrada...talvez seja bom...ou não....penso que..o arch se adaqua a usuários mais exigêntes
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, usava vbox..mas n uso ele em vm...uso como distro principal emsmo
<vitorlobo> mesmo
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/conclusao-projectzim-arch-linux.html
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao,  é minha opiniao sobre
<mestrelobao> tenho q instalar algum emulador pra meus programas q so rodam no win
<mestrelobao> vou tentar instalar o vmware q sempre usei no windows
<mestrelobao> so n sei se tem q ter senha
<mestrelobao> o vbox eu nunca usei eh legal?
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao,  mais facil de usar q o vmware
<vitorlobo> e n precisa de senha
<vitorlobo> pelo menos no linux nao
<mestrelobao> + as minhas maquinas tao no vmware
<mestrelobao> da pra importar?
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, sei n rs
<mestrelobao> a desvantagem do ubuntu que eu achei eh esse lance de n ter privilegio de root
<mestrelobao> pra quem n sabe mexer tudo bem eh massa + pra quem sab eh horrivel
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, isso é bom rapaz
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, é por esse motivo q é seguro
<mestrelobao> o teu eh assim tb?
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao,  imagina vc..sendo infectado por um virus...o virus só conseguiria apagar o trivial do sistema
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, todos sistemas linux são assim rs
<mestrelobao> q nda
<mestrelobao> so se for agora
<mestrelobao> nem o kurumim era assim
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, a diferença é que em algumas distros vc pode manipular melhor a que grupos o root pertence
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao,  isso se chama evolução e não regressão
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao,  questão de segurança..
<mestrelobao> bom eu n curto  detesto o terminal + vou me virar com ele entao
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, imagina tua mulher..irmã...parente entrar no teu pc...e deletar aquele arquivo de sistema achando q era algum arquivo salvo? se n tiver senha root..a pessoa n consegue adulterar, apagar, mover, utilizar
<mestrelobao> no + tou decidido a ficar no linux finalmente
<mestrelobao> ninguem toca no meu ultrabook
<mestrelobao> hehehehhe
<mestrelobao> ta loco
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, rapaz....se vc n abrir a mente afim de aprender a usufruir dos recursos do linux e a entende-lo ...saindo da zona de conforto do sistema que vc usa ou usava antes, ta no lugar errado amigo
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, linux n pode ser comparado a windows...linux trabalha de uma forma..windows de outra
<vitorlobo> rs
<mestrelobao> cara eu sou programador desde 86
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, eu n sei se dou risada ou choro ao ler isso
<mestrelobao> ultimamente programando opencv no visual studio
<vitorlobo> sério
<mestrelobao> seriu ja fiz escola tecnita programei no linux em c + nunca gostei
<mestrelobao> todo mundo usa o win eu tenho q programar em win
<mestrelobao> inclusive vou usar o linux e continuar programando pra o windows
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, eu ainda to pensando no que te dizer
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> ...
<mestrelobao> + pqp esse windows eh uma merda eu finalmente desisti de usar agora so no trabalho
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, entao...melhor coisa é.....
<hggdh> mestrelobao: cuidado com a linguagem, por favor
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao,  vc se dar a oportunidade de conhecer melhor as funcionalidades do terminal, do linux, do sistema Unix like em sí...
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, e depois disso, tirar suas proprias conclusoes...que ao meu ver..do ponto de vista da programação, me parecem óbvias
<mestrelobao> galera naa moral vou usar o linux da mesma maneira que sempre usei o win
<vitorlobo> mas......
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, isso é impossivel rs
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao,  n dá pra vc usar o linux igual vc usa o windows
<mestrelobao> claro q eh ja ouviu falar do ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, oq tem haver ubuntu com windows?
<mestrelobao> eu n trabalho com issu informatica sempre foi um hobby uso so pra navegar na net
<mestrelobao> claro que agora vou navegar muito mais seguro
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao,  vc n era..., é...programador desde 86?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<mestrelobao> sim
<mestrelobao> codigo de maquina no tk90
<mestrelobao> eh mole
<mestrelobao> tu nem era spermatozoide ainda
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao, mas tenho 27 anos
<vitorlobo> como nao?
<vitorlobo> rs
<mestrelobao> kkkk
<mestrelobao> ta bao
<vitorlobo> mestrelobao,  o hggdh tem quase 60 anos
<vitorlobo> n subestime os presentes
<vitorlobo> rs
<mestrelobao> blz
<mestrelobao> galera vlw pela força vou na esquina compar um acaraje q a fome ta pegano
<mestrelobao> vou voltar aqui qnd tiver alguma duvida
<mestrelobao> um abraço vitor
 * hggdh está confuso...
<hggdh> vitorlobo: buenas, este vai rapidamente ser powned, se insistir em rodar o dia a dia como root.
<vitorlobo> hggdh, na verdade, ele se disse incomodado ter que digitar senha de root para ter acesso a conteúdo de sistema...coisa do tipo
<hggdh> pois
<vitorlobo> hggdh, ele poderia dizer mta coisa em relação a isso mas......eu compreendi quando disse que ODEIA terminal
<vitorlobo> ai a coisa ja toma uma proporção maior
<vitorlobo> da pra vc tirar de letra a que tipo de usuário estamos lidando
<hggdh> concordo. Usuários de terminal são quase que a exceção hoje em dia.
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-06
<vitorlobo> xuxuco, iai zé mané
 * SuBmUnDo1 is present, woopie [xenon!15m 15s] 
 * SuBmUnDo1 is occupied, you are away yew prosthetic teet of a hoar!#%& [xenon!lp]
 * SuBmUnDo1 is present, woopie [xenon!4m 14s] 
<kernel35> bom dia
<r13n> dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia....
<rcbdesigner> eae galera.. bom dia
<guigouz> bom dia
<Luis___> Olá, sou iniciante e preciso de auxílio com ubuntu 12.10
<Luis___> trabalho em um escritório de contabilidade e algumas maquinas possuem virus
<Luis___> ai trouxe meu desk de casa para passar antivirus nos HD'S
<Luis___> enfim, instalei o avast.deb e ele abriu normalmente
<Luis___> ai quando fui atualizar ele deu erro e agora quando tento abrir o mesmo ele diz que ocorreu um erro e nao abre, e nao consigo desistalar o mesmo
<Luis___> alquem pode me ajudar ai quanto ao problema
<Luis___> ?
<guigouz> Luis___, rode num terminal apt-get -f remove avast
<guigouz> sudo apt-get -f remove avast
<guigouz> isso vai remover o avast e suas configurações
<guigouz> quanto ao erro, é coisa do avast, não do ubuntu
<Luis___> ok, fez o processo lá e na ultima deu a seguinte msg: E: Impossivel encontrar o pacote avast
<guigouz> Luis___, talvez ele já tenha sido removido ?
<Luis___> o problema é que ele consta lá ainda?
<Luis___> e as pastas do programa em si também
<guigouz> roda dpkg --list | grep avast
<Luis___> rodei e ele deu duas linhas como se fosse informar sobre o programa
<Luis___> avast4workstation 1.3.0 e na outra linha avast! antivirus for linux
<guigouz> sudo apt-get -f remove avast4workstation
<guigouz> esse é o pacote que está instalado
<guigouz> dpkg --list    lista todos os pacotes instalados no sistema
<Luis___> aaata
<Luis___> obrigado, estou começando a entender
<Luis___> tenho o linux faz 1 ano
<Luis___> e tá mto melhor
<guigouz> Luis___, pro seu problema específico, vc pode baixar um livecd com antivirus e rodar nas máquinas
<guigouz> http://www.livecdlist.com/purpose/windows-antivirus
<guigouz> | joga a saida de um programa no outro
<guigouz> dpkg --list | grep avast
<guigouz> filtra a saida e só retorna as linhas que tenham "avast"
<Luis___> ja edu certo
<Luis___> agraço-lhe pela atenção guigouz
<Luis___> deu*
<Victor__> ola algume pode me ajudar com a isntalçãp do ubuntu
<AAKO> alguem pode me ajudar tenho duvida fedora ou ubuntu qual é mais facil utilizacao pois estou insatisfeito com o ruindous
<vitorlobo> po
<vitorlobo> o cara entra
<vitorlobo> nem espera a gente responder
<vitorlobo> maldito
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  ahahahahaa é vc ne
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  geekluk
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<xGrind> sistematico = geekluc = Peregrinator?
<kernel35> boa tarde
<kernel35> alguem ai conhece itapira/sp
<kernel35> rsrs
<Jonatas_> eu LOL
<kernel35> kk
<kernel35> tecla de onde Jonatas_
<kernel35> ?
<kernel35> Jonatas_ legal
<Sh4rk__> Alguém ai pode me tirar um duvida?
<Sh4rk__> *uma
<Sh4rk__> alguém ai é Linux Admin pode me tirar uma duvida?
<Ursinha> Sh4rk__, faça a pergunta, se alguém souber vai responder
<Sh4rk__> é possivel eu alugar um servidor dedicado com linux em um unico IP, e colocar varios sites hospedados?
<Danniel-Lara> Sh4rk__:  si é sim
<SuBmUnDo> boa tarde, alguem sabe se tem algum software do ubuntu para conectar com o celular lp optimus 615?
<SuBmUnDo> *lg optimus 615
<Sh4rk__> Danniel-Lara eu posso colocar em varios dominios diferentes?
<Danniel-Lara> Sh4rk__:  sim pode sim , sem problemas
<Sh4rk__> Danniel-Lara entendi blza, vc pode me passar algum contato seu tipo msn ou skype
<Sh4rk__> Danniel-Lara ou falo com vc só por aqui?
<lEANDRO> BOA TARDE
<lEANDRO> NÃO CONSIGO ACESSAR O ENDEREÇO http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso PARA BAIXAR O UBUTUN
<lEANDRO> COMO FAÇO ? PRECISO BOOT POR LIVE CD
<lEANDRO> ALGUÉM PODERIA ME AJUDAR?
<lEANDRO> NÃO CONSIGO ACESSAR POR ESSE ENDEREÇO PARA BAIXAR O CD DO UBUNTU
<hggdh> lEANDRO: primeiro, por favor, sem maiúsculas. Segundo, qual o erro?
<lEANDRO> desculpe amigo
<lEANDRO> rapaz, estou no site do ubuntu
<lEANDRO> e quando clico no download
<lEANDRO> da ultima versão
<lEANDRO> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<lEANDRO> não abre, dá erro
<lEANDRO> pode acessar aí que vc vai ver
<hggdh> lEANDRO: 12.04 já não existe mais. Use http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<lEANDRO> poxa obrigado mesmo, agora sim, mas já reparei que eu baixei até essa
<lEANDRO> eu queria saber ocmo faço para acessar os arquivos do windows
<lEANDRO> eu escolhi a opção experimentar
<lEANDRO> entro no sistema, mas não vejo os arquivos do windows, como faço para visualizar?
<hggdh> lEANDRO: agora vais depender de alguma outra pessoa, eu não uso Unity. De qualquer forma, onde estariam estes arquivos?
<lEANDRO> já estou dentro do sistema, agora como faço para visualizar os arquivos do windows nesta versão aí 12.04-1desktop
<hggdh> (nem uso Windows...)
<lEANDRO> está no sistema NTFS com windows 7
<lEANDRO> eu li em um site que disse que fica em locais/computador , mas onde achow
<hggdh> o segundo ícone na barra vertical à esquerda deve abrir o Nautilus (equivalente do File/Windows Explorer no Windows). Tente clicar neste ícone
<lEANDRO> não achei amigo
<hggdh> tens esta barra vertical à esquerda?
<lEANDRO> tem sim
<lEANDRO> com firefox, libreoffice
<lEANDRO> mas nao vi esse nome Nautilus
<lEANDRO> tem a opção instalar ubuntu lts
<alvaro_> não seria pasta pessoal?
<hggdh> de cima para baixo, quais os ícones?
<lEANDRO> eu abri a pasta pessoal
<hggdh> e sim, abrindo a pasta pessoal chegas lá
<lEANDRO> mas não mostra nenhuma partição do windows, apenas as pastas normais mesmo do ubuntu
<lEANDRO> dentro de pasta pessoal tem modelos, musicas, videos, público
<hggdh> lEANDRO: agora não mais posso ajudar, eu não tenho Windows (e não sei como seria apresentado). Outros por cá provavelmente saberão.
<lEANDRO> eu instalei meu hd externo e ele reocnheceu dizendo montar e tal o hd
<lEANDRO> o hd externo ele achou
<hggdh> e este HD é com um NTFS?
<lEANDRO> sim
<lEANDRO> é NTFS
<hggdh> e consegues ver teus ficheiros?
<lEANDRO> consigo
<lEANDRO> vou tentar novamente ver se reconhece o windows
<lEANDRO> Deus te abençoe e muito obrigado pela sua ajuda amigo
<hggdh> bom, isto quer dizer que o driver está carregado
<lEANDRO> se reconheceu meu hd NTFS vai ter que reconhecer o windows,
<lEANDRO> isso
<hggdh> de fato
<lEANDRO> vou bootar de novo
<lEANDRO> valeu
<lEANDRO> obrigado mesmo
<hggdh> de nada
<lEANDRO> qualquer coisa eu volto
<lEANDRO> rs
<lEANDRO> valeu mesmo
<jxajro> Salve todos!
<vitorlobo> jxajro, eu lembro de vc
<jxajro> To tentando atualizar meu ubuntu 11.10 pelo gerenciador...e tem uma atualizaçoes que ele não aceita..e dá erro de conexão...
<vitorlobo> é o coroa la da geração do hggdh
<vitorlobo> rs
<jxajro> lembra vitor? kkkk
<vitorlobo> uahahuauhauhahua
<jxajro> e eu pensei que era um cara esquecível.kkkkk
<vitorlobo> com um nick tenso desses
<vitorlobo> esquece n hein
<jxajro> por isso que eu gosto do Linux.....a gente faz amigos..não usa só um programa e faz comercio.
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  xi ..ta tendo quebra de pacote ae? manda o log pra bpaste.net
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  a canonical deveria me contratar -.-" nem uso ubuntu e ajudo tdo mundo rs
<vitorlobo> hggdh, :P
<jxajro> aí que tá vitorlobo..como eu mando?
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  manda atualizar ae...e copia o texto do erro q dá...
<jxajro> não é quebra de pacote...não sei explicar...ele dá erro de comunicação e diz pra eu verificar minha conexão.
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  dai joga no bpaste.net
<vitorlobo> e manda pra ca
<vitorlobo> digo
<jxajro> ok..só um minuto...não precisa bpaste.net...é um texto curto.
<vitorlobo> via bpaste
<vitorlobo> a sim
<vitorlobo> pq se fosse grande ia dar zica aqui
<jxajro> só + 1min....meu computador tem 1GB de ram e nem posso atualizar pra 12
<jxajro> Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_24.0.1312.68-r180326_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 173.194.42.35 80]
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  qual ambiente grafico vc usa ai?
<vitorlobo> unity msmo?
<jxajro> um que tem uma barra do lado...e tal...
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  é unity
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  recomendo vc trocar...
<jxajro> um amigo meu mandou eu mudar pra Lubuntu ou Xubunto que seria melhor mas morro de medo..quero becapear tudo primeiro.
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  esse ambiente é pesado pra 1gb de ram
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  lembra do loboshell?
<jxajro> sim...lembro.
<jxajro> loboshell
<hggdh> vitorlobo: :-)
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  la tem a opção de vc mudar de ambiente grafico
<vitorlobo> jxajro, recomendo o xfce ou lxde pra vc
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  vai melhorar o desempenho pra a quantidade de ram q vc tem
<vitorlobo> jxajro, vc pode usar lubuntu, xubuntu ou fazer isso q falei
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  pq lubutu é = ubuntu + lxde
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  xubuntu = ubuntu + xfce
<jxajro> sim..uso..mas tenho medo de migrar.
<vitorlobo> jxajro, n deixará de ser ubuntu
<jxajro> e aí? o que vc viu da mensagem?
<vitorlobo> jxajro, será ubuntu so que mais "leve"
<jxajro> Eu sei...eu sei..um amigo meu disse que não gosta do 12 porque tras muita coisa inutil  que ele nao precisa.
<jxajro> puts..velhice é fogo, cara..quando vc ficar velho vc vai entender.
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  perai q ja te digo
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  velho = turrão? dificil de se desapegar das coisas?
<vitorlobo> rs
<jxajro> Não é isso, Vitorlobo....se dependesse de mim eu tava usando o W98
<jxajro> 3.11
<jxajro> poha...a gente mal acostuma com um SO já muda?
<alvaro_> jxajro concordo
<vitorlobo> jxajro, se n me engano
<jxajro> eu lembro que já deu esse problema e uma moça aqui disse pra eu usar o terminal.
<vitorlobo> jxajro, digita ai gedit  /etc/apt/apt.conf
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  e manda no bpaste.net
<vitorlobo> oq tem escrito ai
<jxajro> fecho aqui o atualizador??
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  fecha
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  digita isso no terminal
<jxajro> ok
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  aproveita
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  abre o loboshell e faz aquela limpeza malandra la
<vitorlobo> jxajro, o problema é simples...é pq o link de instalação ou atualização do google chrome ta fora do ar
<vitorlobo> ai ta emperrando ai
<jxajro> digitei..abriu um gedit em branco.
<jxajro> nao precisa usar pastebin..tá em branco.
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  feche..e digite sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  e mande no bpaste
<vitorlobo> esse com certeza n virá vazio
<vitorlobo> rs
<jxajro> 1 min
<vitorlobo> alvaro_,  isso pra tecnologia movel entao
<vitorlobo> vc compra um cell hj
<vitorlobo> e ja tem a geração dele nova amanhã
<vitorlobo> wtf?
<vitorlobo> n consigo n cara
<vitorlobo> ser consumista desse jeito
<jxajro> branco
<jxajro> perai
<alvaro_> voce compra um pc mais moderno, não leva 3 meses o negocio já tá ultrapassado
<jxajro> ué?! nao tá aceitando minha senha....:(
<jxajro> perai
<jxajro> aaaaaaaah
<jxajro> foi
<jxajro> paste bin..perai
<vitorlobo> Barna_,  falae mano
<vitorlobo> Barna_,  sussa?
<Barna_> sussa!
<vitorlobo> Barna_,  ainda trampando com edição?
<Barna_> mega sumido daki!
<Barna_> vitorlobo, como sempre!
<jxajro> só 1 min
<vitorlobo> Barna_,  kdenlive ou traiu o movimento e ta usando a maçã do satanás q a serpente deu pra eva?
<vitorlobo> rs
<Barna_> vitor vamos pro canal offtopic?
<vitorlobo> Barna_,  #cg-br
<jxajro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1617882/
<jxajro> o que que é isso aqui??
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  é sua mirror list ou seja..lista de repositorios oficiais ou nao oficiais q vc ta usando
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  compreende?
<jxajro> o que tem ela?
<jxajro> Não! Não compreendo.
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  pode fechar...vc ta só usando repositorios oficiais
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  pensei q estivesse usando de terceiros tbm
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  os repositórios são onde os arquivos, programas, atualizações se encontram
<jxajro> hmm entendo
<jxajro> vou fechar então
<vitorlobo> jxajro, se tivesse um repositorio de terceiro onde estivesse exigindo a atualização do chrome...era so remove-lo mas n tem rs
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  faz aquela limpeza q te pedi com o loboshell
<jxajro> tava tentando copiar o que parece aqui no gerenciador de atualizações mas não vai.
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  e depois no terminal vc digita sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> tá indo
<jxajro> terminou.
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  agora digita sudo apt-get update
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  depois sudo apt-get upgrade
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> tá indo
<jxajro> +1min
<jxajro> vai levar +1m
<jxajro> +1 min
<vitorlobo> hauahuauhauhaa
<jxajro> preciso urgente um pente com 2GB ou mais
<jxajro> ou saber como usa o Xubuntu....o cara me mostrou no note dele como usa...muito bom!
<Ursinha> rbelem, rapaz :) tenho uma pergunta pra vc
<jxajro> ele é enxuto
<rbelem> Ursinha, oba
<Ursinha> rbelem, :)
<rbelem> Ursinha, na area
<jxajro> Ursinha Woman!!!!
<jxajro> :)
<jxajro> foi ela que me ensinou umas  paradas.
<Ursinha> rbelem, eu vi que vc que empacotou a ultima versão do icecc no ubuntu
<rbelem> Ursinha, yup
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  n precisa de xubuntu tem como vc deixar o q vc ja ta leve...sem precisar instalar o xubuntu
<jxajro> Tem a Wonder Woman e a Ursinha Woman que é melhor
<Ursinha> vc resolve que nome vai dar da revisão com base no que?
<Ursinha> rbelem, eu queria saber em que revisão que está baseado aquilo mas sou newba de git então não sei como ver isso :)
<rbelem> Ursinha, tou usando a data que faco um snapshot
<Ursinha> rbelem, eu vi que naquele dia teve vários commits
<jxajro> vitorlobo man?! um dia isso não vai aguentar mais, cara! Este  já tem 2 anos
<jxajro> quando comprei era um foguete..mas agora?
<jxajro> Um fusca
<jxajro> 1100
<Ursinha> rbelem, ai eu tava tentando descobrir baseado em que era
<rbelem> Ursinha, geralmente o pego tbm os sete primeiros digitos da versao git
<jxajro> aaah tá bixando o chrome esteible.
<jxajro> agora vai
<rbelem> Ursinha, mas acabei nao usando no icecc
<Ursinha> rbelem, então não tem como saber qual era a versão lá?
<jxajro> tenho um amigo meu que está fazendo uma campanha contra o Java Oracle.....é o único homem no brasil que não quer usar.
<rbelem> Ursinha, mais ou menos, pq é um snapshot
<rbelem> Ursinha, vou atualizar o pacote esses tempos. Vai sair a versao 1.0 \o/
<Ursinha> rbelem, eu to acostumada a trabalhar com bzr, que é bem diferente... se vc não se incomodar de me explicar como eu faria pra saber no git eu agradeceria :)
<rbelem> Ursinha, explico sim :-)
<Ursinha> rbelem, ontem eu e ricardo achamos um bug e ai fomos ver no source e o possivel fix já tava lá
<Ursinha> pq estamos no raring
<rbelem> Ursinha, a gente tem trabalhado forte ultimamente no icecc
<rbelem> Ursinha, um monte de bugs consertados
<Ursinha> eu tava afim de tentar mandar um pacotinho pro ubuntu mesmo, e ai vi que era vc que tinha subido e tal :)
<rbelem> Ursinha, e novas features
<Ursinha> ah, que massa
<rbelem> Ursinha, vc pode atualizar pro ultimo snapshot
<rbelem> Ursinha, é a versao 1.0rc5
<rbelem> Ursinha, tem um tarball até
<Ursinha> rbelem, como é que vc faz normalmente?
<jxajro> alo vitorlobo..demorado isto, não?
<rbelem> Ursinha, tenho usado snapshots
<rbelem> Ursinha, mas como tem um tarball... pode usar ele
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  ta atualizando fiu
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  ou seja...solved problem
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  rs
<Ursinha> rbelem, como vc pode perceber, eu não sei mexer nada com git.. acabei de olhar no google pra saber como tirar snapshot no git
<jxajro> hmmm
<Ursinha> nem sabia que era possivel, haha
<jxajro> bom
<jxajro> não que isso faça grande diferença pra mim mas porque ele só funciona via terminal
<jxajro> me sinto no tempo do DOS
<rbelem> Ursinha, é sim :-D nos pacotes do kubuntu a gente faz assim
<Ursinha> rbelem, que massa
<rbelem> Ursinha, deixa eu ver um exemplo
<Ursinha> rbelem, tem algum lugar explicando como vcs fazem?
<jxajro> Por isso não me critiquem se eu disser que gosto do Window 3.09! KKKKKKK
<hggdh> rbelem: !! faz tempo :-)
<Ursinha> rbelem, tem até um get-orig-source-dpatch no debian/rules, mas não funciona
<rbelem> Ursinha, eu aprendi da maneira como se faziam antigamente. no comeco dos tempos. através de historias pelo irc :-D mas acho que existe documentacao sim
<Ursinha> hehehe
<rbelem> Ursinha, faz um apt-get source plasma-mobile
<rbelem> Ursinha, lá tem o esquema do snapshot
<Ursinha> rbelem, opa, fazendo
<Ursinha> rbelem, ah moleque :)
<Ursinha> que beleza
<rbelem> :-D
<hggdh> Ursinha: para extrair um snapshot (via tag) do git, use 'git archive -o whatever.tar.gz $(versão)
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> acho que o problema no caso do pacote seria pq não tem tag nem nome que de pra identificar... to falando muita besteira?
<Ursinha> hggdh, perguntei isso tudo pro rbelem por causa do icecc
<jxajro> oi Vitor..kabô!
<hggdh> Ursinha: no git clone, entre com 'git tag'
<jxajro> agora eu aplico aquele ziriguidum do loboshell, né?
 * rbelem hugs hggdh
 * hggdh hugs rbelem
<rbelem> hggdh, saudades de tu, meu amigo
<rbelem> hggdh, nao fui pro ultimo uds :'(
<hggdh> rbelem: pois, estava eu aqui a pensar sobre isto, não o tinha visto lá
<hggdh> Ursinha: onde posso baixar o git do icecc?
<rbelem> hggdh, nao sei se vou nesse proximo uds ainda
<jxajro> bom..ok..obrigado gente! Vitorlobo...ursinha e demais....
<hggdh> rbelem: alguma razão especial?
<hggdh> ou patrocínio?
<Ursinha> hggdh, achei aqui: https://github.com/icecc/icecream
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  atualizado
<Ursinha> git://github.com/icecc/icecream.git
<rbelem> hggdh, patrocinio
<vitorlobo> jxajro, :)
<jxajro> :)
<rbelem> hggdh, e muita coisa mudou na vida. nao tou podendo contribuir muito
<jxajro> acho que da proxima vez uso o terminal e pronto...sei lá.
<vitorlobo> jxajro,  se vc quiser remover o ubuntu update
<vitorlobo> é uma boa
<vitorlobo> eu detesto aquela coisa
<vitorlobo> dai vc só atualiza quando vc quiser
<jxajro> bom..gente..mais uma vez obrigado..vou ter que anotar isto pra aprender a mexer com o linux.
<vitorlobo> n fica com janelinha piscando
<hggdh> rbelem: espero que tenha mudado a melhor :-)
<jxajro> Remover o update? naaao..deixa ele
<rbelem> hggdh, melhorou sim, mas arrumando a casa ainda
<jxajro> é mais uma muleta
<hggdh> argh! '/' demais na URL!
<hggdh> rbelem: pelo menos isto. Mas, espero, ainda voltas :-)
<rbelem> hggdh, tbm
<rbelem> hggdh, senti muita falta
<jxajro> eu gosto  que ele venha inesperadamente, atrapalhe meu trabalho, torne o meu sistema mais lento e me mate de fúria! Sou masoquista.
<hggdh> Ursinha: este git está com o tag 1.0rc1, soa meio antigo pelo o que o rbelem disse
<jxajro> bem..ok...até mais..boa noite a todos.
<jxajro> precisando vcs sabem onde me achar.
<Ursinha> hggdh, pois é, eu ia pegar só uma versão mais nova e ver se o bug que eu achei aqui ontem vai embora
<Ursinha> chorei sangue ontem tentando entender o código do negócio
<rbelem> Ursinha, tem uma lista de discussao com o link pros tarballs mais novos
<Ursinha> rbelem, vc é desenvolvedor do icecc? é né
<hggdh> rbelem: onde podemos encontrar o home git do icecc?
<rbelem> Ursinha, tu pode usar o master mesmo
<rbelem> hggdh, é o github mesmo
<rbelem> Ursinha, a url tá certa
<rbelem> Ursinha, tou contribuindo, mas ainda nao sou commiter
<rbelem> Ursinha, hggdh, groups.google.com/group/icecream-users
<rbelem> Ursinha, https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/icecream-users/G43sy4KgX8s
<Ursinha> rbelem, opa :)
<rbelem> a versao 1.0rc5 é a versao 0.9.98.3
<hggdh> rbelem: grato
<rbelem> Ursinha, tem mais uns patches pro icecc em review ainda
<hggdh> Ursinha: tenho que levar um dos meus cães ao vet, ele está mancando. Volto em +/- 1 hora
<rbelem> Ursinha, pra gerar um tarball vc precisa rodar /usr/lib/icecc/icecc-create-env --gcc /usr/bin/gcc-4.7.real  /usr/bin/g++-4.7.real
 * hggdh vai detonar o virtuoso, coisa para consumir CPU...
<Ursinha> rbelem, um tarball do toolchain, vc diz?
<rbelem> o /usr/bin/gcc e o /usr/bin/gcc-4.7 sao um script
<rbelem> Ursinha, isso
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> Ursinha, hggdh, tou saindo agora
<rbelem> Ursinha, hggdh, abracos
<Ursinha> rbelem, beleza, valeu :) mais tarde te pingo de novo
<Ursinha> abraços!
<Ursinha> abraços pra vc tb hggdh :)
<rbelem> blz
<rbelem> té mais
<hggdh> rbelem, Ursinha: []s
<paladin> hggdh e o meu
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> um abraço para it também...
<paladin> hggdh outro
<Guest64526> ai alguem me informa se da pra fazer um bootavel do ubuntu 12.10 pelo ubuntu live
<PhoenixBR> pessoal
<PhoenixBR> alguém conhece algum canal de assuntos da apple aqui de BR?
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-07
<Torvalds_> opa
<vitorlobo> hggdh, saca so http://www.archhurd.org/
<hggdh> ah, o Hurd ainda existe :-)
<hggdh> vitorlobo: ah, nem tanto, estão a falar de 2011
<vitorlobo> hggdh, ja tem pra baixar rs
<hggdh> não, tem updates de Sep 2012
<vitorlobo> so q pra 32 e só alemao e frances axo
<hggdh> vitorlobo: apenas 30 anos de espera...
<hggdh> vitorlobo: o Ingles é da Inglaterra, eu esperaria que a distro fosse também em EN_GB
 * hggdh sempre quiz um *IX implementando o Mach microkernel. Mas, também, isto era no tempo que ele tinkered com kernels e S.O.s
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  faz qto tempo +- q vc n usa windows?
<hggdh> usei, e fui MSCE, até 2005. Depois disto, apenas encontros eventuais em clientes (e sem actividades sysadmin)
<hggdh> vitorlobo: ainda tenho um Windows em VM; normalmente só o inicio uma vez a cada 2, 3 meses, para um system update
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  ja ousou, usa o vim?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: só uso vim/vi para edição de textos; até no pycharm eu uso um plugin para o vim
<hggdh> vitorlobo: http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/
<hggdh> (muito bom editor para Python)
<hggdh> er, IDE
<hggdh> vitorlobo: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/UbuntuFamilyTree1210.svg
 * hggdh não entende: porque alguém pede para retirar o ban, e não responde as perguntas?
<xuxuco> hggdh
<xuxuco> tranks
<xuxuco> http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/radar-on-line/religiao/os-tele-evangelicos-valdemiro-santiago-compra-a-cnt/
<hggdh> xuxuco: bem vindo de volta. Por favor, comporte-se.
<xuxuco> hggdh suave
<sistematico> xuxuco: OffTopic.
<xuxuco> canal ja era fraco
<xuxuco> agora que vai falir mesmo
<hggdh> vais começar de novo?
<xuxuco> hggdh com oq?
<xuxuco> oO
<hggdh> ...
<sistematico> xuxuco: Só você que não reparou que o número de usuários tá aumentando.
<sistematico> Era fraco com você trollando aqui.
<xuxuco> nao to falando
<xuxuco> de canal de irc
<xuxuco> to falando do canal cnt
<xuxuco> tv
<sistematico> çëy
<vitorlobo> xuxuco, #cg-br
<vitorlobo> se quer off topic
<sistematico> Não, se quer trollar: /quit
<sistematico> BTW..
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  vc era o peregrinator?
<xuxuco> pronto
<sistematico> A mais de 10 anos eu sou o sistematico, e pretendo continuar.
<sistematico> Tanto aqui como na BrasNET, etc, etc..
<vitorlobo> sistematico, ta, mas vc era peregrinator?
<xuxuco> vitorlobo vc se acha hacker?
<xuxuco> com akick?
<vitorlobo> xuxuco, tinha esquecido disso
<sistematico> vitorlobo: O que você tá falando amigo?
<sistematico> O que é peregrinator?
<xGrind> peregrinator = sistematico = xuxuco = geekluk
<xGrind> tsc tsc
<vitorlobo> xuxuco,  pode entrar agora
<vitorlobo> ta sem akick
<vitorlobo> sistematico, to perguntando
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  vc ja foi o nick peregrinator_six?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  geekluk me parece msmo
<vitorlobo> rs
<sistematico> Meu nick é sistematico e sempre foi esse.
<xGrind> sistematico; nunca usou ou nick geekluk ?
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Você e o xGrind são chatos pra caramba mano! O que eu fiz pra vocês?
<sistematico> To quieto aqui na minha mano!
<sistematico> Vão durmir!
<sistematico> Sai capeta!
<sistematico> Num falei nada, não fiz nada, e você ficam pegando no meu pé?
<sistematico> Sai dessa vida amigo.
<sistematico> :\
<vitorlobo> sistematico, pq o ataque? apenas lhe fiz uma pergunta
<vitorlobo> sistematico, se contenha
<sistematico> Respondi 3 vezes, quer mais o que?
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  n objetivamente...com sim ou não
<sistematico> Se contenha você, eu não tô te atormentando.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, idem
<sistematico> Afe..
<sistematico> O log tá gravado, o troll aqui é você.
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, contenha-se por favor
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Você está me atacando e me ofendendo sem motivo.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, ofendendo-o com?
<sistematico> Quem tem que se conter é você, e você sabe disso.
<sistematico> Me chamando de peregrinator, eu nem sei quem é esse cara! Esses dias você me chamou de xuxuco, lembra?
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  eu n chamei eu perguntei >.<
<sistematico> Não sei porque, sempre você fica me perguntando se eu sou um, ou sou outro..
<vitorlobo> sistematico, n chamei..foi uma confusao de nick só isso
<sistematico> Meu nick é sistematico e sempre foi, porque fica fazendo essas perguntas?
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  cuidado com a paranoia rpaz..se contenha
<vitorlobo> :O
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Pense antes de digitar, não depois.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, se há duvidas, perguntas surgirão..além do mais, vc poderia ser....eu lá vou adivinhar q vc n seria,nao é?
<vitorlobo> rs
<sistematico> O tráfego do canal é público e irrestrito, os outros usuários não precisam ler o que você quer.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, tempestade em copo d'agua
<xGrind> mimimi
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Não vai adivinhar, porem eu falei na primeira frase que meu nick sempre foi esse, e você seguiu perguntando.
<hggdh> bast
<hggdh> basta
<vitorlobo> sistematico, pq ainda fiquei em duvida ue
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> q mal há?
<vitorlobo> xilique bobo
<hggdh> vitorlobo: por favor
<vitorlobo> hggdh, tranquilo!
<xuxuco> vitorlobo
<xuxuco> dizem q voce tem problemas mentais
<vitorlobo> xuxuco,  quem tem boca ou dedo, fala ou escreve oq quer
<vitorlobo> xuxuco, :)
<xGrind> xuxuco; nao é vc q começou a me xingar e a xingar no vitorlobo esses no canal do nada? e o cara é q tem problemas?
<xuxuco> vc´s sao loucos
<RafaelPowerless> ola
<RafaelPowerless> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 12.10 e ele ta mais lento que o meu windows hahaha ele é travadao mesmo ou é aqui? instalei ele em journing ext4 com um swa de 2gb
<RafaelPowerless> swap
<RafaelPowerless> alguem ai?
<RafaelPowerless> ?
<rga> boa noite pessoal, tudo bom?
<rga> Alguém poderia me ajudar? Eu acabei de instalar aqui o 12.10 só que ele não criou o boot loader para eu escolher windows ou ubuntu
<rga> alguém sabe como que eu faço para configurar isso?
<LennaLinux> boa noite rga
<LennaLinux> vc particionou um do lado do outro?
<rga> sim
<rga> deixei metade do HD pra cada um]
<rga> se não me engano está sd2 windows e sd3 ubuntu
<rga> sda2 e sda3
<rga> LennaLinux: sabe como posso fazer?
<LennaLinux> huum...,
<LennaLinux> bem, vamos chegar umas coisas;
<LennaLinux> bem, vc tem as partições do boot, suistema e recovery do win certo?
<LennaLinux> *sistema
<LennaLinux> fez a partição swap?
<rga> sim, fiz
<LennaLinux> hum.. estranho, c tah no linux ou windows?
<rga> estou no linux
<LennaLinux> ok
<rga> não mostra opção para entrar no windows
<LennaLinux> sudo apt-get update-grub2
<LennaLinux> isso vai atualizar o grub, pra ele identificar o win
<LennaLinux> depois disso, dê update e reboot
<rga> E: Operação update-grub2 inválida
<LennaLinux> =s
<rga> ta escrito certo?
<LennaLinux> sudo update-grub2
<LennaLinux> desculpe
<rga> pronto vou rebootar e já volto...
<rga_> LennaLinux: nada, continua entrando no ubuntu direto
<LennaLinux> ok, verifique se o win está mesmo no disco
<rga_> como verifico isso?
<LennaLinux> df -kh
<LennaLinux> digite esse comando no terminal
<rga_> ta listando só o /sda3
<LennaLinux> que é o ubuntu?
<LennaLinux> a partição do ubuntu é a 3?
<LennaLinux> tente fdisk -l
<rga_> sim
<LennaLinux> como sudo
<rga_> apareceu uma mensagem aqui
<LennaLinux> qual a saida do comando?
<rga_> bom, vamos para o mais facil
<rga_> como que eu vejo todas as partições, e formato todas elas?
<rga_> que dai eu instalo o windows e depois instalo o ubuntu denovo
<LennaLinux> 0o
<LennaLinux> mas pera, primeiro vc tem que ver se não acabou por formatar o windows
<LennaLinux> vc deu o camando  fdisk -l  ?
<rga_> no meu desktop quando rodei o live do ubuntu para instalar ele me deu a opção para instalar o ubuntu junto com o windows usando a mesma partição do windows
<LennaLinux> 0o
<LennaLinux> é.... vc formatou o win, pelo que tah parecendo
<rga_> fiz o mesmo aqui no notebook mas não deu essa opção e dai quando fui criar a partição lá tinha um monte de outras partições
<rga_> bem estranho
<rga_> o windows eu tinha acabando de instalar não tem problema eu perder, eu instalo denovo
<LennaLinux> bem, vc pode instalar o win depois do linux, vai ter que configurar o grub, mas enfim, fica a seu critério
<rga_> me ajuda só a zerar tudo para instalar o windows denovo e dai ver se ele aparece a opção de instalar o ubuntu junto com o windows
<LennaLinux> sim, normalmente o win tem no minimo 3 partições
<rga_> bom
<rga_> o ubuntu já está instalado
<rga_> o que é mais facil?
<rga_> o windows pode ser que ainda esteja instalado
<rga_> acho que não formatei não
<rga_> eu excutei o fdisk
<LennaLinux> se vc tiver experiência com linux n eh tão dificil
<LennaLinux> qual a saida do comando fdisk?
<rga_> LennaLinux: te colei no pvt
<Rafaelll> alguem ai disposto a ajudar?
<Rafaelll> alguem pode me dizer se o ubuntu 12.10 ainda é beta? acabei de baixar ele aqui e da irro inter de 10 em 10 minutos
<fabiomaca> Bom Dia!!!!  que todos tenham um otimo dia, mesmo vc programador, vc designer, vc analista de sistema, vc analista de suporte e vc que tb não trabalha e fica em casa de boa, rsrsrsrsrs
<fabiomaca> Bom Dia!!!!  que todos tenham um otimo dia, mesmo vc programador, vc designer, vc analista de sistema, vc analista de suporte e vc que tb não trabalha e fica em casa de boa, rsrsrsrsrs
<t0th_->  ola 
<t0th_->  estou com meu ubuntu 12.04 quando digito a senha ele não entra... ele fica tela preta e volta pro login 
<t0th_->  alguem pode ajudar? 
<t0th_->  valeu 
<t0th_->  achei 
<dailson> amigo estou com um netbook e nao sei qual ubuntu instalar!
<t0th_->  oks 
<t0th_->  aqui ninguem vai te ajudar 
<t0th_->  vai pro google 
<t0th_->  sugiro instalar o ultimo 
<dailson> amigo quero instalar ubuntu e nao sei qual instalo p meu netbook, ele ta com android!
<autoproclamado> provavelmente precisará para a versão para ARM
<autoproclamado> da versão para*
<dailson> o cpu dele é: ARM v7 processador rev 2 (v7) 1008 MHZ!
<autoproclamado> qual modelo do net? Já adianto que possívelmente terá muito trabalho
<dailson> amigo estou com netbook com android e quero colocar ubuntu so q n sei qual q instalo,ele tem CPU ARMv7 processador rev2 1008 MHZ
<autoproclamado> dailson, entrou em loop? Qual modelo do net
<dailson> o modelo é softwinerEvbv13
<autoproclamado> dailson, chamou de netbook. Não é um tablet?
<dailson> ele realmente tem configuracoes de tablet so q é um net importado
<autoproclamado> dailson, Creio que não seja possível. Pelo menos não vi nada a respeito. Só há referencias a esse "modelo" no XDA, mas tablet. Nem firmware alternativo tem.
<dailson> eu acho q tem como pois ele ta com android 4.0.3 e tabem ja vi varios comentarios na net q tem como um vendedor de pendrive botavel disse q ele so nao suporta win xp mas ubuntu sim!
<autoproclamado> para pendrive precisa ver se a ROM atual suporte USB OTG, já um começo
<dailson> vai tomar dentro do s cuuuuuuuuu...
<autoproclamado> e é por isso que ninguém ajuda aqui
<Solano> Pessoas, quero instalar ubuntu nesse meu notebook novo, mas ele veio com Win8 (que por sinal e horrivel, mas eu vou precisar) e UEFI. Li que preciso desabilidatar o Secure Boot na BIOS pra poder instalar meu ubuntu (e tambem o fast boot do windows). Mas o problema e maior: eu quero instalar pelo particionamento avancado, pra deixar uma particao primaria pro /home e mais uma extendida pra Ubuntu, Fedora, Mint, Debian ou whatever eu 
<Solano> Tem cinco particoes do windows 8 aqui e eu nao sei onde instalo o ubuntu. nenhuma ajuda?
<guigouz> Solano, diminui a maior delas
<guigouz> Solano, o 12.04.2 e o 12.10 vêm com um kernel assinado pela microsoft que suporta o secure boot
<Solano> hm
<guigouz> funcionou blz aqui, só que perdi o boot do windows
<guigouz> como não precisei até agora, não fui ver como conserta
<guigouz> (o bootrepair do cd pelo visto só piorou a situação)
<Solano> entao eu instalo normalmente usando 6a, 7a e 8a particao... ne?
<Solano> pensava que so se podiam ter 4 particoes primarias/extendidas num hd.
<guigouz> com EFI não tem mais isso
<guigouz> a tabela de partições é diferente da MBR
<Solano> pelo menos uma coisa boa trouxe
<Solano> mas ainda existem particoes primarias, logicas e extendidas?
<Solano> enfim, vai ficar pra mais tarde.
<Solano> ate logo
<Solano> quit
<denisssb> Ola
<denisssb> galera
<denisssb> eu to indo baixar agora
<denisssb> eu tenho um fx 6100 e 8 gb de memoria e no site ele me recomendou 32 bits
<denisssb> o que eu faço confio no site e baixo 32 bits ou o 64
<denisssb> ninguem sabe?
<autoproclamado> se o processador suporte 64, use 64. É o que faço
<galvao> bom dia
<adiaswin> bom dia
<Tonao_35> como faco para fazer o upgrade do ubuntu 12.04 para o 13.04 sem ter que reinstalar tudo?
<adiaswin> simples mano
<adiaswin> entre no terminal e digite update-manager -d
<adiaswin> se lembre que o ubuntu 13.04 e beta ainda
<Tonao_35> blz obrigado
<rbelem> Ursinha, ping
<adiaswin> rbelem  ?
<hggdh> rbelem: ping -- re. xuxuco
<rbelem> hggdh, ele falou um bocado de besteiras pra mim em pvt
<rbelem> hggdh, e vi que ele tem historico ruim
<adiaswin> o xuxuco e mais um troll
<adiaswin> nao passa disso
<hggdh> rbelem: ah, isto ocorreu agora?
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<rbelem> hggdh, vou colar em pvt pra ti o q ele escreveu
<vitorlobo> SuB-1,  HÁAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<vitorlobo> SuB-1,  é vcccc
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<hggdh> buen. Pois eu tento dar uma segunda chance, e não funciona...
<Ursinha> rbelem, pong
<rbelem> Ursinha, deu tudo certo com o icecc?
<Ursinha> rbelem, eu mexi pouco ontem, mas quando fui compilar, deu um problema no raring pq ele procura o docbook-to-man que não tem aqui
<Ursinha> a não ser que eu esteja fazendo algo muito errado, hehe
<Ursinha> o executavel que ele busca deveria ser o docbook2x-man, eu só criei um link no meu sistema pra ver se era isso mesmo e funcionou
<Ursinha> rbelem, to fazendo algo de errado?
<rbelem> Ursinha, tem um patch pra isso, mas ainda nao foi integrado :-/
<rbelem> Ursinha, https://github.com/ragner/icecream/commit/b3fb17f32981bf3d20aa1ccef245cdee011a48c7
<rbelem> Ursinha, o patch precisa de uma alteracaozinha pra ser integrado
<Ursinha> deixa ver
<Ursinha> rbelem, o que precisaria mudar nele?
<rbelem> Ursinha, checar se o docbook deles existe senao tentar o do ubuntu senao falhar
<Ursinha> rbelem, entendi
<Junior_> Olá, bom dia para quem é bom dia, boa tarde para quem é boa tarde
<Junior_> estou precisando de dar boot na minha maquina
<Ursinha> tarde :)
<Junior_> onde consigo baixar
<Junior_> o LiveCD do ubunto
<Junior_> desde já agradeço a ajuda
<kayo> cara, o kde está rapido
<kayo> o 4.10
<Ursinha> Junior_, vc consegue achar em www.ubuntu.com :)
<Ursinha> Junior_, aqui: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Ursinha> kayo, está mesmo, mas o decorator das janelas fica quebrando, igual quando o compiz morre
<Ursinha> eu tentei usar ontem, mas to muito acostumada com o unity e o fato dos menus da aplicação estarem integrados na barra lá em cima
<Ursinha> isso toma espaço da tela
<kayo> entendo, eu tbm me acostumei e uso o unity
<Junior_> Ursinha, já foi nesse endereço, mas como sou principiante, pensei que esses download é apenas para instalação no computador e não para dar boot via cd
<kayo> mas vo passar uma semana aqui no kde
<rga> Boa tarde pessoal
<rga> Eu estou com um problema aqui para instalar o 12.10 no meu notebook
<rga> Eu tenho 2 partições, uma com windows e outra vazia com FAT32
<rga> só que quando rodo o livecd para instalar o ubuntu só reconhece uma partição e com o tamanho inteiro do HD
<rga> alguém sabe como resolver isso?
<Ursinha> Junior_, vc vai gravar num dvd ou num usb?
<Ursinha> rga, nossa, nunca vi o instalador ignorar partição O_o já vi ele não ver, mas ignorar como se o disco estivesse inteiro nunca vi...
<Junior_> DVD
<Junior_> DVD
<Junior_> Ursinha, vou gravar em um DVD
<Ursinha> Junior_, então é só gravar normal que aquela imagem lá já é o live
<Ursinha> :)
<Junior_> Ursinha, tá certo, muito obrigado
<rga> Alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<rga> aqui achei alguém com o mesmo problema que o meu: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/Instal-nao-reconhece-as-particoes-do-HD
<rga> mas nenhuma solução até o momento
<Ursinha> Junior_, de nada
<Ursinha> rga, eu não sei :/ pena que não estou com tempo de olhar agora..
<rga> Ursinha: tranquilo, mesmo assim obrigado pela atenção
<Kobrakao> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ rw
<Kobrakao> pq nao consigo montar meu pen assim
<Kobrakao> preciso remover umas coisas
<Kobrakao> e o pen so monta pra leitura
<Kobrakao> HFS+ a partição
<Ursinha> Kobrakao, no ubuntu teoricamente seria só plugar o pendrive e seria montado automaticamente
<Kobrakao> sim
<Kobrakao> mais preciso de Read-write
<Kobrakao> nao so read-only
<Ursinha> ele monta read-write
<Kobrakao> preciso remover pastas
<Kobrakao> mais ta montando read-only
<Kobrakao> sou dev e estou precisando fazer um hackintosh
<Kobrakao> desenvolver um app
<Kobrakao> geralmente uso o linux
<Ursinha> ele está montando rw em que pasta?
<Ursinha> se vc quiser montar na mão mesmo, usa mount -o rw ou -w
<Ursinha> acho que rw ele não reconhece mesmo
<Kobrakao> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ rw
<Kobrakao> ops
<Kobrakao> luis@notebook ~ $ sudo su
<Kobrakao> [sudo] password for luis:
<Kobrakao> notebook luis # mount /dev/sdb1/ /media/ -w
<Kobrakao> mount: warning: /media/ seems to be mounted read-only.
<Ursinha> Kobrakao, vc tentou mandar montar em outro mount point aleatorio?
<Ursinha> algum no seu home mesmo?
<Ursinha> pq não faz diferença
<Kobrakao> como faço isso
<Kobrakao> sou novato ainda no linux
<Kobrakao> 2 meses
<Kobrakao> em termos de terminal
<Ursinha> Kobrakao, vc pode criar uma pasta no seu home
<Ursinha> seu home fica em /home/seuusuario/
<Ursinha> ou ~
<Ursinha> mkdir ~/pasta
<Ursinha> ai vc tenta
<Ursinha> mount -w /dev/sdb1/ ~/pasta
<Kobrakao> hahaha
<Kobrakao> notebook luis # mount -w /dev/sdb1/ ~/pen/
<Kobrakao> mount: warning: /root/pen/ seems to be mounted read-only.
<Kobrakao> notebook luis #
<Kobrakao> de incabular
<Kobrakao> kkk
<Ursinha> Kobrakao, vira usuario normal
<autoproclamado> tenta mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /destino/atual
<Ursinha> autoproclamado, verdade, mas pq está montando readonly será?
<Ursinha> faz tanto tempo que nem penso nisso...
<Kobrakao> notebook luis # mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /home/luis/pen/
<Kobrakao> mount: você precisa especificar o tipo do sistema de arquivos
<Kobrakao> é HFS+
<Kobrakao> oq faço?
<autoproclamado> ai está o motivo do ro :)
<Kobrakao> eu ja tinha dito q era HFS+
<autoproclamado> não tinha visto, desculpe
<autoproclamado> hfsprogs
<Kobrakao> auhauhau
<autoproclamado> precisa desse pacote
<Kobrakao> como devo proceder entao
<autoproclamado> apt-get install hfsprogs
<autoproclamado> mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdb1 /destino/atual
<Kobrakao> notebook luis # umount /dev/sdb1
<Kobrakao> notebook luis # mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdb1 /home/luis/pen/
<Kobrakao> mount: warning: /home/luis/pen/ seems to be mounted read-only.
<Kobrakao> notebook luis #
<Kobrakao> kkkkkkkk
<Kobrakao> cara q droga
<autoproclamado> ah, verdade
<autoproclamado> muda o force
<Kobrakao> pra q
<autoproclamado> mount -t hfsplus -o remount,force,rw /destino/atual
<Kobrakao> nada..
<Kobrakao> notebook luis # mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdb1 /home/luis/pen/
<Kobrakao> mount: warning: /home/luis/pen/ seems to be mounted read-only.
<Kobrakao> notebook luis # mount -t hfsplus -o remount,force,rw /dev/sdb1 /home/luis/pen/
<Kobrakao> mount: warning: /home/luis/pen/ seems to be mounted read-only.
<Kobrakao> notebook luis #
<Kobrakao> eu acho muy estranho
<Kobrakao> nunca passei por isso
<autoproclamado> umount ?
<autoproclamado> umount da erro* ?
<Kobrakao> da nao
<Kobrakao> umount dev sdb1
<Kobrakao> nao diz nada so desmonta
<Kobrakao> eu desmontei
<Kobrakao> montei
<Kobrakao> depois dei o remount
<Kobrakao> na sequencia q colei ai
<autoproclamado> manda a saida do comando "mount"
<Kobrakao> notebook luis # mount /dev/sdb1 /home/luis/pen/
<Kobrakao> mount: warning: /home/luis/pen/ seems to be mounted read-only.
<autoproclamado> não, só mount
<autoproclamado> sem parâmetros
<Kobrakao> ah]
<Kobrakao> /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Kobrakao> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Kobrakao> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Kobrakao> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<Kobrakao> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<Kobrakao> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<Kobrakao> udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<Kobrakao> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<Kobrakao> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
<Kobrakao> none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
<Kobrakao> none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<Kobrakao> none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)
<Kobrakao> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Kobrakao> gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/luis/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=luis)
<Kobrakao> /dev/sdb1 on /home/luis/pen type hfsplus (ro,force)
<autoproclamado> desmonta ele forçando
<autoproclamado> umount -f /home/luis/pen
<autoproclamado> executa "mount" outra vez, olah se a ultima linha some
<autoproclamado> não precisa colar aqui
<Kobrakao> some
<autoproclamado> mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdb1 /home/luis/pen
<autoproclamado> da a mesma mensagem de que já está montado?
<Kobrakao> mount: warning: /home/luis/pen seems to be mounted read-only.
<Kobrakao> da
<Kobrakao> e no mount
<Kobrakao> /dev/sdb1 on /home/luis/pen type hfsplus (ro,force)
<Kobrakao> ela aparece
<Kobrakao> hoje eh meu dia so pode vei
<autoproclamado> tenta verificar pendrive
<Kobrakao> secure bios
<autoproclamado> desmonta
<autoproclamado> e checa com fsck.hfsplus /dev/sdb1
<Kobrakao> win8 frescando
<Kobrakao> linux sem instalar
<Kobrakao> hackintosh precisando apagar arquivos
<Kobrakao> sem ter como
<Kobrakao> kkkk
<Kobrakao> FOI
<Kobrakao> valeuu
<autoproclamado> :)
<Kobrakao> cara
<Kobrakao> vc eh um autoproclamado mesmo
<Kobrakao> uahuahua
<Kobrakao> agora entendo
<Kobrakao> kkkk
<autoproclamado> hahaha
<autoproclamado> acho que agora o seu dia pode começar a melhorar :p
<Rafaell> ola
<Rafaell> estou instalando o ubuntu 12.04 e navegando na internet e notei que as cores do monitor estao muito forte
<Rafaell> é normal dos ubuntu?
<d70> boa tarde
<fabiomaca> boa!!!
<d70> alguem usa o yacy ?
<thalles> ae tentei iniciar ubunto 12.10 64 bits pelo dvd e n apareceu nada
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<rga> pessoal alguma pode me ajudar? Eu não estou conseguindo instalar dual boot no meu notebook
<rga> Está com um tal de tipo de partição GPT
<rga> ja tentei instalando o windows primeiro dai quando vou instalar o ubuntu ele não mostra as partições que eu criei
<rga> agora fiz o contrario, instalei o ubuntu e estou instalando o windows, só que agora ele não deixa instalar por causa de GPT
<rga> alguém sabe o que pode ser?
<rbelem> rga, precisa alterar algumas configuracoes na bios
<rga> rbelem: saberia me dizer o que exatamente preciso alterar?
<rbelem> rga, tira de boot uefi pra modo de compatibilidade ou coisa assim
<rga> rbelem: não tem nada disso na minha BIOS
<kassler> problemas com instalação do ubuntu 12.04 sou novato, alguem ajuda?
<sistematico> kassler: Pode falar.
<sistematico> Sem um erro ou nada, fica difícil te ajudar.
<sistematico> kassler: Procure por "Ubuntu BootOptions".
<sistematico> Ou ainda "Kernel CheatCodes".
<sistematico> kassler: Me diga uma coisa, como você está tentando instalar?
<sistematico> kassler: Gravou a imagem em um pendrive ou dvd?
<kassler> comecei a inst. pelo gerenciador de atualizações
<kassler> tudo estava correndo bem
<kassler> baixaram todos os pctes rapido
<kassler>  no meio da instalação apareceu uma janela com um termo de licença mencionando o nome da Microsoft
<kassler> mas a janela nao se movia
<kassler> nao tinha como ler nem dar algum comendo
<kassler> *comando
<kassler> depois de uma hora de espera, acabei reiniciando...
<kassler> e agora nem boot...
<kassler> qualquer dica fico grato
<vitorlobo> kassler, ainda me parece um dado vago..sem log, sem dizer q tipo de erro ocorre, n tem como a gente te ajudar
<kassler> entendo, como sou usuario leigo, nao tenho meios de informa-los melhor
<kassler> mesmo assim agradeço
<sistematico> kassler: O console funciona?
<sistematico> CTRL+ALT+F2?
<kassler> nao funciona
<sistematico> kassler: Se sua home for em uma partição separada, reinstale.
<sistematico> kassler: Sem saber o que se passa, sem um log, screenshot ou nada, é a única coisa que posso te aconselhar.
<sistematico> kassler: O GRUB chega a aparecer?
<kassler> nao há particionamento
<kassler> qdo adquiri esse hp mini, parti logo pro ubuntu pra testar
<kassler> fiquei mais de um ano com ele
<kassler> e depois de muito hesitar, tentei a atualização para o 12.04 onde falhou
<kassler> desculpe, o que é o GRUB?
<kassler> ok, uma ultima pergunta: se dei o comando de reiniciar durante a instalação dos pacotes já baixados, significa que perdi todo o processo?
<kassler> ou melhor, posso tentar instalar de novo via pendrive?
<liox_> oi
<liox_> alguem ja usou os certificados da startssl ?
<sistematico> hahahha
<sistematico> liox_: Não é Certificados "da" STARTSSL, é sistema de segurança STARTSSL.
<sistematico> STARTSSL não é uma empresa, é um método.
<vitorlobo> Creto, caro colega, vosmicê faz parte da staff da freenode? ou é um mero usuário como eu?
<Creto> não entendi vitorlobo
<Creto> nem sei o que vem a ser Staff
<vitorlobo> Creto, entao ja está respondido :)
<Creto> sou um usuário: Critico, iniciante e que jamais serei Fan Boy de distro alguma pois para mim linux é um só e viva a diversidade
<Creto> isso acima vitorlobo é o Creto
<vitorlobo> Creto, ahn...na real...eu me apego mais a ideologia a...história..ao conhecimento do que está por de trás de meras distros do que delas em sí
<vitorlobo> Creto,  falando nisso, finalmente parece q o hurd está saindo...ainda q em passos lentos..
<vitorlobo> é bom ter uma diversidade mesmo nesse sentido rs
<Creto> vc falou da história e ideologia isso é o importante o resto se não tem se faz
<Creto> hurd é um kernel vitorlobo?
<Creto> se sim já ouvi falar mas não entendo muito dessas coisass
<Creto> sou apenas um quebrador nato de instalações
<marcelohsp> onde eu vejo o código fonte do kernel?
<vitorlobo> marcelohsp,  baixando o código fonte dele rs
<marcelohsp> poderia me passar o link?
<vitorlobo> marcelohsp, http://www.kernel.org/
<marcelohsp> ele tem que ser compativel com a versão usada?
<marcelohsp> thanks man
<vitorlobo> marcelohsp, dai vai em full source
<vitorlobo> e manda ve
<marcelohsp> sim
<marcelohsp> blz
<marcelohsp> brigadão
<marcelohsp> começei a uma semana a usar
<marcelohsp> valeu
<Guest35096> naum consigo fazer a atualizar o tzdata
<Guest35096> atualizar tambem naum consigo
<vitorlobo> jxajro, iai jovem
<vitorlobo> rs
<jxajro> Oi.....
<jxajro> é comigo isso???
<jxajro> como assim...jovem?
<jxajro> onde vc está vendo o jovem?
<vitorlobo> jxajro, iai munrá
<vitorlobo> melhorou?
<vitorlobo> rs
<jxajro> O que é munrá?
<jxajro> Mais ou menos....meu estomago ainda esta meio bagunçado...acho que tomei muito chá verde.
<vitorlobo> jxajro, munrá é o vilão dos thundercat's...aquele q sai das catacumbas
<jxajro> AAAAAAh....siiiim
<jxajro> sei.
<jxajro> vc está insinuando o que com isso? :)kkkkkk
<jxajro> que sou velho?
<jxajro> ou que sou malvado?
<vitorlobo> jxajro, ele é velho auhahuahuahuaa
<jxajro> ah bom.....menos mal.
<jxajro> posso ser _relativamente_ velho mas ainda não cheguei em avançado estado de decomposição.
<vitorlobo> jxajro, atras do monitor, somos todos jovens
<jxajro> sim....espero que isso melhore.
<jxajro> O computador ainda é ferramenta para pessoas com menos de 60, em geral.
<zeRopHan> bom
<zeRopHan> como eu ganho $$
<zeRopHan> com aquele negócio de propragandas e outras coisas?
<jxajro> em 2000/2001 eu trabalhei na Alstom. O meu chefe imediato tinha 87 anos e mexia com o AutoCAD.
<jxajro> O irmão dele tb trabalhava lá mas em coisas um pouco menos sofisticadas porque tinha 105 anos.
<jxajro> se quiser confirmar essas informações é muito simples....ligue lá e pergunte pelo sr Giraldi....ele estava trabalhando lá ainda....com 12 anos mais 87.
<jxajro> pergunta complicada zeRopHan.....isso é da parte de propaganda e maketing.
<Olivio> boa noite
<Olivio> alguem sabe me dizer algum programa para email marketing
<Olivio> que eu ossa usar aqui no ubuntu
<Olivio> ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-08
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite....
<AAKO> alguem pode me dar uma dica
<AAKO> ?
<Idsi> AAKO, pode perguntar...
<Idsi> O pessoal que souber/puder, sempre ajuda :)
<vitorlobo> AAKO, diga
<vitorlobo> AAKO, exponha teu problema abertamente
<ivanbajr> boa noite
<Idsi> gente, onde posso achar o layout dos componentes de uma placa U40sa1?
<ivanbajr> alguém já conectou o ubuntu 12.10 em um tv de 42 via hdmi
<ivanbajr> Estou com o menu superior fora da tela
<ivanbajr> como também a barra lateral.
<Idsi> já tentou ver no controle da tv
<ivanbajr> não
<Idsi> Algumas tvs tem um botão que ajusta a resolução
<ivanbajr> estou procurando
<Idsi> qual a marca/modelo da tv?
<Poca> ivanbajr: é o P. Size
<Poca> geralmente o cara esquece no ajuste à tela
<Poca> e pode dar alguma meda do tipo :P
<ivanbajr> panasonic
<Idsi> hehehe
<Idsi> verdade
<ivanbajr> k
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> encontrado
<ivanbajr> e grato
<ivanbajr> na dica
<ivanbajr> do tv
<ivanbajr> encontrei uma opção de ajuste da configuração
<Idsi> :)
<Idsi> tava lendo  manual aqui =p
<sphinx> Boa noite.
<sphinx> Alguém aqui instalou a nova versão do ubuntu ?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<fabiomaca> opa bom dia
<fabiomaca> e ai belezinha
<fabiomaca> Galera alguem já teve problemas em tentar fazer uma VM com linux Mint?
<fabiomaca> No meu caso a barra não inicializa e nem as molduras de janela
<junior_> bom dia
<junior_> queria saber qual ubuntu tenho q instalar no meu pc
<junior_> se é o i 386 ou o amd 64
<junior_> good morning I was wondering what q ubuntu install on my computer he has a 64-bit processor i3
<autoproclamado> junior_, todos os i3 são 64
<junior_> mais eu devo instalar o ubuntu i386 ou amd64
<autoproclamado> não "deve", ambos vão funcionar. Mas não há motivo para usar 32 bits.
<autoproclamado> eu só uso 64
<junior_> é pq eu achei q o amd 64 era para pcs q usassem processadores da marca amd
<autoproclamado> amd64 é como é desiginado, mas a tecnologia está em Intel e AMD
<autoproclamado> e o resto
<autoproclamado> engano comum :)
<junior_> muito obrigado pela atenção amigo
<junior_> desculpe qualquer incomodo
<autoproclamado> disponha
<batman_> Pessoal, bom dia. Como instala o Flash no Ubuntu?
<alvaro_> plugin Flash?
<Francis_Albert> ola
<Edivaldo> olá pessoas
<Edivaldo> podem me ajudar?
<Edivaldo> ?
<autoproclamado> mais fácil perguntar e esperar que alguém responda ;)
<Francis_Albert> Edivaldo, ajudar com o que
<Edivaldo> tenho um toshiba satelite a105, com 2 giga de memoria, 1.8 gigahertz
<Edivaldo> com placa de video Intel GMA 950 256mb
<Edivaldo> qual versao do ubuntu aguentaria rodar sussegado
<Francis_Albert> acho que esta versao atual
<Edivaldo> valeu
<Francis_Albert> Edivaldo, eu nao uso ubuntu, mas slack, mas adiro os usuario de ubuntu
<Edivaldo> teria q ser algo amigavel ao usuario, pois estou adaptando um pc para serviço de escritorio, para um usuario ainda não muito avançado em linux
<Edivaldo> por isso a escolha do ubuntu
<Francis_Albert> Edivaldo, ok, entendi sua preoculpacao
<Francis_Albert> mas provavelmente a versao atual dar para colocar
<Francis_Albert> Edivaldo, mas diga-me qual a sua arquitetura o seu pv
<Francis_Albert> pc
<Francis_Albert> Edivaldo, creio que seja de 32 bits
<Edivaldo> dsculpe a demora
<Edivaldo> estava em uma reunião
<Edivaldo> exatamente, é 32 bits
<Edivaldo> na verdade, estou indeciso entre o ubuntu e o mint para este tipo de instalação
<autoproclamado> Edivaldo, eu acredito que mint com LXDE vai ficar melhor nesse harware
<iniciante> bom dia
<iniciante> estou utilizando o kubuntu mas sei lá, a imagem está esquisita, minha placa é geforce 9500 tem como instalar driver para a imagem ficar melhor?
<Danniel-Lara> iniciante: verifica em drivers adicionais
<iniciante> onde?
<iniciante> no meu kubuntu, eu digitei no terminal (sudo apt-get install lxde) e digitei a senha, e parece que instalou, mas como eu mudo o tema?
<iniciante> o grande problema do linux é a maldita instalação de qualquer coisa, que bosta
<Kobrakao> boas
<Kobrakao> to com um probleminha
<Kobrakao> pc novo
<Kobrakao> win 8
<Kobrakao> uefi
<Kobrakao> secure boot
<Kobrakao> quero meu linux de volta
<Kobrakao> kkkk
<Kobrakao> quando mando iniciar em default
<Kobrakao> ele faz q vai entrar
<Kobrakao> e deliga o monitor
<Kobrakao> e fica com as lampadas acessas
<Kobrakao> iai
<d70> Kobrakao, win?
<Kobrakao> nop
<Kobrakao> ja rodou
<Kobrakao> ta o mac os x mountain lion
<Kobrakao> la dentro do hd
<Kobrakao> mais meu driver de wireless nao eh compativel
<Kobrakao> entao desisti do hack
<Kobrakao> nenhuma distro roda aqui
<Kobrakao> hp 1000-1240 br
<Kobrakao> eh uefi
<Kobrakao> mais qdo coloco legacy tbm nao vai
<Kobrakao> to com o fedora 18 por segurança
<Kobrakao> pois ele suporta o tal secure boot
<Kobrakao> essa frescura da microsoft
<Poca> Kobrakao: desative o uefi na bios
<SamuelOPH> Kobrakao: Teu disco tá com tabela de partições GPT?
<Kobrakao> meu disco ta com HSF+
<SamuelOPH> Kobrakao: UEFI só roda com disco GPT, se for MBR esquece, vai ter q refazer a tabela de partições
<SamuelOPH> HSF+ é o sistema de arquivos, tu tem que checar a tabela de partições
<Kobrakao> dei start in compatibly mode
<Kobrakao> bora ver
<Kobrakao> no mint 14 dessa vez
<Kobrakao> no low graphics do fedora entrou
<Kobrakao> via legacy
<Kobrakao> opa,
<Kobrakao> entrou
<Kobrakao> no mint live
<Kobrakao> usb
<Kobrakao> vamo tentar instalar..
<SamuelOPH> se entra no legacy, então teu disco tá com partições MBR
<SamuelOPH> até onde eu sei.
<Kobrakao> entao deixa
<SamuelOPH> E se você quiser formatar com UEFI, vai ter que usar o GPARTED pra refazer a tabela de partições
<SamuelOPH> isso significa que você vai perder as partições já existentes
<Kobrakao> tem vantagem?
<SamuelOPH> e vai ter que recriá-las
<SamuelOPH> olha, eu to com Debian Wheezy + Windows 8 com UEFI
<SamuelOPH> e tem algumas vantagens
<Kobrakao> por ex
<SamuelOPH> pra mim, por ex:
<SamuelOPH> formatei com UEFI por 2 motivos em especiais
<SamuelOPH> 1:para ver se noto alguma diferença (além de o 2 motivo)
<SamuelOPH> 2: pq eu queria ter mais que 4 partições primárias
<SamuelOPH> com um disco GPT vc pode ter até 125 partições primárias
<SamuelOPH> 126*
<SamuelOPH> e tbm tem outra vantagem que vale destacar
<SamuelOPH> num disco GPT, vc tem um backup das informações das partições
<SamuelOPH> elas são escritas no início do HD, e no final. Ou seja, caso o disco acabe ficando com alguns badblocks no início, vc não irá perder as partições
<SamuelOPH> agora, também dizem que o boot fica mais rápido com UEFI
<SamuelOPH> eu notei diferença com o Windows 8, mas pode ter sido efeito placebo
<SamuelOPH> e também foi um "experimento" divertido
<SamuelOPH> mas se você pretende fazer dual boot com UEFI, tem que saber de antemão que terá alguns probleminhas em relação ao Boot Manager
<SamuelOPH> o meu funciona na base da gambiarra, pois eu ainda não tive o trabalho de instalar o GRUB-UEFI, então quando quero inicializar o Debian, aperto F9 durante a inicialização do note (para escolher as opções de BOOT), e lá tem uma opção que é algo do tipo "Debian OS on HDA"
<SamuelOPH> daí eu seleciono ela, e ele me direciona ao grub (sem a opção do windows 8)
<vitorlobo> SamuelOPH,  mas q q adianta o win8 iniciar rapido se depois de qualquer forma o startup dele é lento? ou seja, ele inicia rapido e roda aquela bagalhada de processos de sistema quando vc ja começa a instalar poucas coisas
<SamuelOPH> e quando quero iniciar o windows8, apenas ligo o notebook, pois o gerenciador que está sendo chamado é o do w8
<vitorlobo> SamuelOPH, isso me pareceu bem "fake"
<SamuelOPH> vitorlobo não é disso que eu estou falando, preste atenção
<vitorlobo> SamuelOPH, eu sei q n está falando disso, eu quem estou falando disso
<vitorlobo> rs
<SamuelOPH> vitorlobo: o que eu disse, foi que o tempo de boot deu a impressão de ficar mais rápido EM RELAÇÃO ao disco com BIOS
<SamuelOPH> não tem nada a ver com os "migués" que o windows 8 deu pra iniciar o sistema depois do login
<vitorlobo> SamuelOPH,  tem uma treita ai rolando na net a respeito de vc instalar dual boot
<vitorlobo> que ao meu ver, me pareceu bem sensasionalista
<vitorlobo> rs
<SamuelOPH> qual treta?
<vitorlobo> SamuelOPH, http://www.techtudo.com.br/noticias/noticia/2013/01/dual-boot-de-windows-8-e-linux-pode-comprometer-arquivos-do-computador.html
<SamuelOPH> Vale destacar, que isso que eu disse sobre o windows8 ter o boot mais rápido no UEFI, é apenas uma impressão que eu tenho, nunca contei os segundos para checar se isso realmente acontece (mas é algo interessante a ser feito)
<SamuelOPH> vou ler
<SamuelOPH> ahh, isso realmente acontece, mas olha só
<SamuelOPH> no meu SO (Debian Wheezy, mas acredito que o Ubuntu também tenha isso) quando eu tento montar alguma partição NTFS
<SamuelOPH> sou impedido, caso o sistema esteja hibernado
<SamuelOPH> e recebo um aviso sobre isso, dizendo que não posso montar aquela unidade porque corro o risco de corromper dados
<Avast> alguem aqui pode dar um help? sou novo no linux
<SamuelOPH> inclusive, recebo alguns falsos positivos disso
<Avast> instalei o ubuntu 12.10 mais estar sem som oque devo fazer?
<SamuelOPH> mas eu não considero isso um grande risco ao dual boot. Pois você corre a chance de corromper dados apenas da partição NTFS, e CASO você monte ela de maneira "forçada"
<ricardo> olá
<ricardo> boa tarde
<Guest79823> ??
<Guest79823> boa tarde
<Guest79823> gostaria de ter uma informação
<Guest79823> estou tentando baixar o ubuntu versão 10.04 e não estou conseguindo
<Guest79823> poderia me ajudar??
<Guest79823> ???
<d70> Guest79823, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<jewji> hello
<Avast> instalei o ubuntu 12.10 mais estar sem som oque devo fazer?
<milton> nao estou conseguindo bootar pelo pen helpme!!!!
<d70> milton, oq acontece?
<milton> valew... baixei o arquivo, criei a imagem no pen, alterei a sequencia de boot na bios e nada
<milton> na aguento mais ficar com a....erda do windows
<d70> milton,  nada é erro? ou nada ele não da o boot e pula p/ win?
<milton> isso mesmo...
<milton> estou instalando o auxiliar de inicializaçao pelo cd... sera que vira?
<milton> quando baixei o arquivo vem com extensao .iso certo?
<milton> ai abri o arquivo usando o winzip pois estou instalando num netbook
<milton> e extrai para a raiz do pen... fiz certo
<milton> ?
<milton> ?
<d70> oi milton , desculpe, to no trabalho, nao use
<d70> extrair no pendrive
<d70> nao da certo
<d70> tem um programa de win, proprio para isso,
<d70> dois seg
<milton> valew
<d70> http://linuxliveusb.com/
<d70> ele ate baixa a imagem.
<milton> como uso?
<d70> http://linuxliveusb.com/downloads/?stable
<d70> baixa ele
<d70> se n me engano, o instalador é em port
<d70> ele é bem simples de usar.
<d70> porém , você precisa de um pendrive, com mais de 4gb, e vai ter q formata-lo.
<milton> moio....
<milton> doi gb serve?
<d70> milton olha, pode servir sim,
<d70> no caso do ubuntu
<milton> parece que ta dando certo
<milton> to fazendo aqui...
<d70> milton, blz, vai avisando ae, rs
<milton> o que e esse passo 3 persistencia?
<milton> q faço?
<d70> milton, é o seguinte, de começo, vc n precisa disso não
<d70> caso vc queira salvar as configurações que vc fez na sessão live,
<d70> vc precisa
<milton> dexo zerado?
<d70> dexa
<d70> milton, vc ja instalou algum OS  antes?
<milton> blz
<milton> dos 5.0, 6.0.... sou meio veinho...heheheh
<milton> sou do tempo de win3.0
<d70> milton, ok, rs
<milton> da uma outra luz passo 4
<milton> vou formatar e esconder?
<d70> isso vc q sabe, o pendrive tem q estar em FAT32
<d70> se n estiver, manda formatar, na duvida manda formatar, esconder, acho q n tem nescessidade.
<d70> lembra q perde tudo q esta no pendrive
<d70> se formatar
<milton> blz
<milton> ta formatando... depois e so bootar?
<milton> parece q ta dando certo.... kra... valew mesmo... brigadao
<d70> sim, só bootar
<d70> uma recomendação
<milton> manda
<d70> não instale de primeira, de o boot, na sessão live
<d70> fuça bastante, se sentir seguro , instala!
<d70> boa sorte!
<milton> a ta....
<milton> valeu....
<milton> ja dei uma particionada no hdd, fiz merda?
<milton> bom vamos la... qq coisa volto ai.... valew
<Francis_Albert> estou com problema no meu pendrive
<Francis_Albert> ele nao enxega
<Francis_Albert> mesmo eu digitando fdisk -l /dev/sbd
<hggdh> Francis_Albert: tens certeza de que é /dev/sdb?
<Francis_Albert> ele ver localiza que tem um pendrive mais mas quando  mount ele
<Francis_Albert> hggdh, sim
<Francis_Albert> hggdh, ele localiza que tem um pendrive de 2giga
<hggdh> Francis_Albert: OK. olhe em dmesg, veja como ele foi identificado
<Francis_Albert> hggdh, o problema eh na hora de montar
<Francis_Albert> ok
<Francis_Albert> hggdh, e como localizo ele
<hggdh> Francis_Albert: provavelmente no final do dmesg (dmesg|less) verás linhas mostrando o /dev/sdb
<Francis_Albert> tem sim
<Francis_Albert> hggdh, tem dizendo ate a marca
<hggdh> Francis_Albert: OK. Então está, realmente, lá. Agora, execute 'mount' e veja se ele, por acaso, já está montado
<Francis_Albert> ok
<Francis_Albert>  hggdh ele diz nao ser possivel ler o superbloco
<Francis_Albert> hggdh, sera que eh algum problema do hardware do pendrive?
<hggdh> Francis_Albert: bem... aparentemente este pendrive está bichado...
<hggdh> Francis_Albert: boas chances de...
<Francis_Albert> de que?
<hggdh> estar destruido/com um FS não compatível
<hggdh> (normalmente pendrives são formatados para FAT32)
<hggdh> Francis_Albert: se não tens coisa importante nele, podes tentar reformata-lo
<milton> d70 ta ai?
<d70> milton,
<d70> to
<milton> da uma ajuda
<milton> sobre particionamento
<milton> fiz pelo o windows
<d70> milton, pelo win?
<d70> bom, qual formato?
<milton> particionei mas nao coloquei a letra (d: por exemplo)
<milton> aki no gerenciamento  ta como nao alocado.... q faço agora?
<d70> vc ta na instalação?
<milton> nao to no win
<milton> voltei aki
<milton> nao tava conectando pelo ubuntu
<milton> minha net e vivo
<milton> ta ai
<Francis_Albert> ok
<Francis_Albert> hggdh, thank`s
<milton> d70 ta ai?
<Julinux> Eae galera, voltei, como estão as coisas por aqui?
<virtu> ae... note novo chego =)
<virtu> comprei com defeito, agora quero ver o defeito
<staimeer> hi all
<Julinux> tava participando de um workshop sobre software livre antes de ontem!
<Julinux> virtu = julian fernandes?
<virtu> nao
<sergio_br2> boas!
<sergio_br2> alguém conseguiu fazer o libreoffice 4.0 se integrar bem com o Unity? Estou usando o 12.04.2, e nada de global menu e HUD no Libre...
<sergio_br2> alguém aí conseguiu integrar bem o Libre 4.0 com o Unity?
<Mark__> salve galera
<Mark__> alguem ai pode me dizer
<Mark__> depis da instalação do ubuntu
<Mark__> to querendo mudar de win 7 para ubuntu
<Mark__> precisa usar algum comando pra ativar alguma coisa
<sergio_br2> Comando para ativar o que?
<Avast> instalei o ubuntu 12.10 mais estar sem som oque devo fazer?
<sergio_br2> é "mas"
<sergio_br2> Avast: digita lspci no terminal e posta a linha referente à placa de áudio
<Ursinha> pq a gentileza foi embora e volta depois do carnaval só, hehe
<sergio_br2> Avast, esse 12.10 é muito bugado...
<virtu> alguem tem sony VAIO?
<virtu> sergio_br2, eu to usando o 12.10 aqui
<virtu> pois é o jeito
<virtu> maquina com win8 de fabrica
<sergio_br2> pq é o jeito?
<virtu> nao consegui instalar outro senao este
<virtu> sergio_br2, ASUS Vivobook Q200e
<sergio_br2> Tenta rodar o 12.04.2 depois então. Ele tá vindo com o mesmo kernel do 12.10, resolveu uns problemas que estava tendo aqui
<virtu> e agora to com um Sony Vaio VPCSE aqui
<virtu> sergio_br2, a questao do 12.10 seria pelo fato de conseguir instalar um boot manager na BIOS UEFI
<virtu> sergio_br2, as maquinas que veem com win8 de fabrica, nao tem mais MBR gravavel
<sergio_br2> o 12.04 está conseguindo isso também, baixe o daily build dele
<virtu> hmm =)
<sergio_br2> sim, eu sei disso
<virtu> bom.. mas mesmo assim vou usar o 12.10 =)
<sergio_br2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/
<virtu> to dando um restore do factory defaults no sony
<sergio_br2> dá uma olhada
<virtu> depois fazer backup das midia
<virtu> e instalar ubuntu nele
<odra> Oi :D
<sergio_br2> essas versões não-LTS da canonical dão muito problema... e a canonical meio que deixa de lado os LTS... ficam numa agonia lascada por novidade
<sergio_br2> olá odra
<jaison> ALGUEM ME AJUDA
<odra> Se vocês fossem fazer um aplicativo pro ubuntu, supondo que você saiba inglês, você faria em inglês e então "traduziria" para português ou vice-versa?
<jaison> ALGUEM SABE COMO ATUALIZAR UBUNTU 10.10 PARA 10.4 ? VIA SSH?
<sergio_br2> desliga esse caps lock primeiro velho
<odra> jaison: Como que isso eh atualizar?
<jaison> malz
<jaison> entao eu tenho um VPS
<jaison> instalado um sistema 10.10
<jaison> Porem, nao consigo instalar uma FTP nele
<jaison> creio que seja porcausa da versao
<sergio_br2> como vc quer atualizar do 10.10 para o 10.04? isso é regressão, e não atualização
<jaison> hum
<odra> Pensei que a versão mais recente fosse 12.10
<odra> Sera que vc quiz dizer de 12.10 para 10.4?
<jaison> que seja, para atualizar para o 12.10
<odra> Meu deus do céu você massacrou a frase ein
<jaison> hehehe
<odra> Então você quer atualizar de 10.4 para 12.10 via SSH?
<sergio_br2> acho mais fácil vc instalar o 12.10 do zero
<jaison> exato
<sergio_br2> vc vai gastar mais tempo atualizando do que baixando a mídia dele.
<odra> Claro que sempre pode haver a possibilidade de isso não resolver o problema com a FTP
<sergio_br2> jaison: é para qual tipo de aplicação? é para empresa? tipo produtividade? ou é para uso caseiro?
<jaison> é que assim, eu contratei um VPS para servidor de games, porem nao consigo atualizar nada nele! nem por ftp, nem nada, creio que seja algo com a versao do mesmo
<odra> ...
<odra> jaison: Fazendo favor. Escreva o que você quer dizer na primeira tentativa.
<jaison> eu preciso me conectar ao servidor via FIleZilla,
<jaison> ta calma
<jaison> vou explicar denovo
<jaison> Eu contratei de uma empresa, um VPS (virtual private server) para criação de servidores de jogos..
<jaison> Porem, eu nao consigo enviar os arquivos via FTP (FileZilla)
<jaison> pois nao está configurado, ja tentei de tudo e nao consigo instalar essa FTP
<odra> Primeiro você falou que queria regredir do 10.10 para 10.4 por causa com um problema com a instalação de "uma FTP". Agora você diz que quer atualizar de 10.4 para 12.10 por causa de um problema com instalar coisa pelo FTP.
<jaison> eu só preciso de uma ftp amigo, preciso conectar fia FTP, (filezilla)
<odra> jaison: Eu não entendo do assunto mais eu tenho 90% certeza que nunca se diz "instalar essa FTP"
<jaison> desisto, vc nao entendeu :S
<odra> jaison: Você tem certeza que o VPS está configurado para aceitar o protocolo FTP para upload de arquivos? E você tem as credenciais necessárias no cliente para acessar o servidor FTP?
<jaison> Eu não tenho certeza, se eu passar o IP e senha root, vc consegue ver pra mim?
<odra> Não, porque eu não entendo nada de FTP. :/
<jaison> :/
<odra> Falando nisso.
<odra> Oqq eh FTP mesmo?
<odra> :/
<odra> ...e num tinha ngm pra responder minha pergunta T____T
<hggdh> odra: e qual foi tua pergunta?
<odra> hggdh: Se você fosse fazer um aplicativo pro ubuntu, supondo que você saiba inglês, você faria em inglês e então "traduziria" para português ou vice-versa?
<hggdh> odra: eu faria em Ingles -- esta é a lingua oficial do Ubuntu (e de todos os open-source)
<hggdh> com cuidado em relação a localização e internacionalização (comumente chamados de l10n e i17n(
<hggdh> para mim, todos meus programas para distribuição sempre foram em Ingles, desde meus tempos de universidade
<odra> Tá, vlw :)
 * odra volta a fazer seu cronômetro...
<hggdh> odra: e, alias: FTP é File Transfer Protocol
<omelete> qual arquivo eu edito no grub  pra colocar uma entrada para outro kernel?
<Poca> omelete: sudo grub-update
<Poca> se isso não resolver
<Poca> dá pra editar na mão o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<omelete> Poca,  vlw
<xGrind> hggdh; eae. ta usando KDE 4.10?
<vitorlobo> SuB-1, patricia?
<sergio_br2> alguém sabe o quanto xubuntu 12.04 consome de memória? e o Linux mint 13 xfce?
<schwarzenegger_l> Alguém fodido ae
<schwarzenegger_l> Alguem afim de me ajudar numa instalacao do UBUNTU
<sergio_br2> fala aí
<schwarzenegger_l> Acho que não vou ter q voltar a a usar Windows B
<sergio_br2> fala aí seu problema cara
<schwarzenegger_l> Valew ja vou explicar
<schwarzenegger_l> Já instalei Ubuntu em várias máquinas, pcs, Notebooks, servers. Mas nao consigo instalar no meu notebook
<schwarzenegger_l> Só roda com 4 gb
<sergio_br2> tá, mas vc consegue rodar pelo Live CD certo?
<schwarzenegger_l> Live cd, usb
<sergio_br2> é aqueles notebooks novos, que vem com windows 8?
<sergio_br2> pq se for, vc tem que ir no Setup (UEFI), e alterar uma opção lá
<sergio_br2> desabilitar o UEFI
<schwarzenegger_l> não ja rodei xp, 7 win8
<sergio_br2> tá, mas qual o erro que dá quando vc tenta instalar?
<schwarzenegger_l> ja vou passar o modelo do meu note um momento. Não tem a opção UEFI
<schwarzenegger_l> modelo "lg a410-g.bc48p1"
<sergio_br2> tá, mas vc tem q ser mais claro
<sergio_br2> fala o q acontece ao tentar instalar
<schwarzenegger_l> um momento
<sergio_br2> é igual a esse: http://www.lge.com/br/notebooks/lg-A410-G.BC48P1-5122
<schwarzenegger_l> Esse mesmo modelo
<schwarzenegger_l> ja vou procurar o erro e te falo
<sergio_br2> tá
<schwarzenegger_l> Até com instalação Windows 7 e 8 com 4 GB de memória ele instala menos de 8 minutos e com 8GB instala em 49 minutos. Ubuntu demora uns 9 minutos com 4 gb e com 8GB ele da erro ( ja vou te passar é q esta bootando aki)
<sergio_br2> vc baixou a ISO de 64 bits?
<schwarzenegger_l> E fazendo Upgrade win7 e 8  de 4 para 8 com sistema ja instalado reconhece de boa, mas Ubuntu tanto X86 e X64 nao aceita upgrade de memoria
<sergio_br2> vc tá alterando a memória RAM do notebook, é isso?
<schwarzenegger_l> Mesmo Ocorre com Debian - gentoo - Fedora - Mandriva - Suse e Ubuntu
<sergio_br2> perae, mas se vc deixar com 4GB dá para instalar o ubuntu?
<schwarzenegger_l> um momento q demora para aparecer o erro
<schwarzenegger_l> Ele nao aceita 8gb
<schwarzenegger_l> Certo ele funfa com 4gb, mas com 8?
<sergio_br2> estranho cara
<sergio_br2> esses pentes de memórias estão bons?
<schwarzenegger_l> Pra falar a verdade os pentes de memorias são boas eu tenho 9 pentes e ja estei todos (é que revendo e sao originais)
<sergio_br2> e no windows funciona?
<schwarzenegger_l> Win xp-7-8 funfam de boa - Sim perfeitamente e até para rodar live linux boot cd e usb nao
<sergio_br2> cara, não faço ideia do que seja
<sergio_br2> posta lá no fórum do ubuntu
<clevers> Olá boa noite tenho um netbook CCE N23S que veio com windows 7 starter e estou tentando instalar o ubuntu porém ao iniciar a tela de instalação o mouse e o teclado não funcionam para prosseguir com a instalação. Alguém tem alguma idéia do que pode ser feito ?
<schwarzenegger_l> Certo e vou fazer isto agora
<sergio_br2> clevers, vc já tentou rodar e experimentar primeiro, antes de instalar?
<schwarzenegger_l> ja volto sergio_br2
<clevers> já sim. Só que o problema é o mesmo, quando carrega o desktop nem o mouse nem o teclado funcionam
<sergio_br2> qual ubuntu vc está usando?
<clevers> baixei a última versão 12
<clevers> 12.10
<clevers> 32 bits
<clevers> e também a x64
<sergio_br2> Tenta a 12.04.2
<clevers> olha o hardware ai
<clevers> PROCESSADOR	INTEL® ATOM™ N435 SISTEMA OPERACIONAL	WINDOWS® 7 STARTER® ORIGINAL CACHE	512KB MEMÓRIA RAM	2 GB DISCO RÍGIDO (HD)	320 GB CHIPSET	NM10 PLACA DE VÍDEO	INTEGRATED INTEL® GMA 3150 GRÁFICO	INTEL® GRAPHIC MEDIA ACCELERATOR 3150 ÁUDIO	HIGH DEFINITION AUDIO REDE	10/100 MBPS ENTRADAS USB	2 REDE SEM FIO	WIRELESS LAN 802.11 N LEITOR DE CARTÃO	2X1 (MMC E SD) TELA	10.1 TECLADO	PADRÃO PORTUGUÊS TOUCH PAD	TRADICIONAL 
<sergio_br2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/
<clevers> vou baixar a 12.04.2 e testar
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-09
<sergio_br2> baixa esse do link
<clevers> beleza vou baixar e testar
<zeRopHan> clevers joga teu pc no lixo
<sergio_br2> caraca, rsrs
<paladinn> http://mulheresnatecnologia.org/
<zeRopHan> 0,33333
<schwarzenegger_l>  ***********************Olá Sergio_b2***********************
<schwarzenegger_l> estou digitando o erro, perae
<sergio_br2> fala ai
<schwarzenegger_l> [29.023236] BUG; soft lockup - CPU#2 stuk for 23s! [kworker/u:s:5]
<schwarzenegger_l> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s!
<sergio_br2> já procurou no google? pode ser que há comando para o kernel, para evitar isso
<schwarzenegger_l> ja tentei isso http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=935396
<iniciante> olá, porque os linuxs usam o tal de terminal até hoje? se no windows quando queremos instalar um programa é só clicar no executável e na maioria das vezes dando enter até finalizar, agora se tenho um programa para instalar no linux, tem que saber engenharia da programação para poder mexer nesta bosta de terminal, afff
<sergio_br2> iniciante: não é preciso usar terminal, só usar a Central de Programas. De que ERA vc veio?
<sergio_br2> schwarzenegger_l: vc tentou qual ubuntu mesmo? Já tentou com o 13.04 (daily build) ?
<iniciante> 13.04? ja está disponivel?
<sergio_br2> caramba velho, o pessoal não sabe que existe Central de Programa? É igual no Android ou Iphone... mas os cabras querem instalar as coisas igual no Windows...
<sergio_br2> o 13.04 está disponível como alpha/beta, dá para testar: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<schwarzenegger_l> Ubuntu 10.10: 11.04: 11.10: 12.04 LTS - xubuntu-ubuntu-lubuntu
<schwarzenegger_l> kde tambem
<sergio_br2> iniciante: tenta a Central de Programas. Só usa terminal quem sabe e quem gosta de economizar tempo. Uma vez eu vi um técnico do Speedy usando o prompt do windows, para resolver problemas.
<sergio_br2> tenta o 12.04.2 então, ou o 12.10
<sergio_br2> o 12.04.2 tá com umas correções importantes.
<schwarzenegger_l> Vou tentar este beta
<sergio_br2> o Iniciante veio só para tumultuar né
<iniciante> mas porque eu não posso instalar programas no linux igual instalo no windows??? porque??? porquê tem que ser complicado? porque não criar executaveis que é bem mais praticos? porque? porque? porque??
<sergio_br2> velho, vc entrou na Central de Programas?
<sergio_br2> vc tem Android? vc instala como os programas nele? Não é pelo Market Store não-sei-das-quantas?
<sergio_br2> muda tua mente
<sergio_br2> windows não é parametro
<sergio_br2> e existe sim executável para Linux: .deb e .rpm
<iniciante> sim, mas programas que por exempro, encontramos em sites, (fora da central) a gente baixa e depois? tem que ir na terminal?
<sergio_br2> só procurar
<sergio_br2> qual programa vc quer instalar?
<sergio_br2> vc não quer instalar executáveis do windows no linux né? É a mesma coisa que tentar rodar bluray rodar fitas cassetes, ou um carro à alcool funcionar com diesel... Os .exe do windows não funcionam de forma nativa no linux, são coisas diferentes.
<sergio_br2> Iniciante: já tentou passar um cartão do banco do brasil para acessar a conta do Itau? Já percebeu que não dá?
<sergio_br2> iniciante: qual programa vc quer instalar?
<iniciante> xpgnome
<sergio_br2> e o q isso faz?
<iniciante> uai, deixa a apacencia parecido com xp, acho que é isso, mas eu não consigo instalar
<sergio_br2> ahhhh cara
<sergio_br2> faça me um favor
<sergio_br2> esquece issso
<xGrind> iniciante; fica no windows mesmo
<sergio_br2> qual versão do Ubuntu vc está utilizando?
<sergio_br2> xGrind, eu tava quase falando isso...
<iniciante> na verdade é kubuntu 12.10
<xGrind> ja fala de uma vez, pra economizar tempo
<sergio_br2> iniciante: não adianta vc vir para o Ubuntu ou outra distro, se quer continuar no windows...
<xGrind> iniciante; seguinte. windows é diferente de linux. voce nao vai ter uma instalaçao next, next, finish igual no windows. e sempre vai ter q digitar a senha de root pra instalar algum programa. e sim, vai ter q usar o terminal as vezes.
<sergio_br2> iniciante: é quebra de paradigma, se acostume ao sistema. Ou vc pega um Android ou Iphone da vida e tenta deixar igual ao windows?
<sergio_br2> iniciante: vc pega um aparelho de bluray, e tenta deixar ele na mesma aparencia de um aparelho de fita cassete?
<iniciante> android? o android não tem terminal os programas instalam sozinhos, acho o android otimo sistema
<sergio_br2> android tem terminal sim velho, se informe melhor
<xGrind> iniciante; mas vc nao quer q seja igual windows? android é igual windows
<xGrind> nao tem terminal, nao te pede senha
<sergio_br2> caramba, quando eu tenho q usar o windows dá até raiva... me acostumei aos desktops do Linux, e não tentei deixar igual ao windows
<sergio_br2> Xfce, Lxde, Gnome Shell, KDE, Unity, E17... é só escolher
<xGrind> sergio_br2; só uso windows pq sou forçado a usar umas coisas q só tem nele. mas fora isso, só linux mesmo.
<xGrind> iniciante; no windows vc fica preso cara. voce pode deixar qq distro igualzinha ao windows. tenta fazer o contrario
<hggdh> xGrind: no KDE 4.10 :-)
<sergio_br2> iniciante: abra sua mente cara
<xGrind> hggdh; está mais rapido mesmo?
<hggdh> xGrind: acho que sim, mas eu tenho i7 -- não dá para ver muito
<sergio_br2> iniciante: se quer algo parecido com windows, tente o Linux Mint
<xGrind> hggdh; é que tem blog postando que o KDE 4.10 é o ambiente mais rapido. discordo. nunca vai ser mais rapido que lxde, xfce
<sergio_br2> iniciante: me diz uma coisa, como vc quer instalar o xpgnome se vc está usando o KDE? Esse pacote transforma o gnome em algo parecido com o XP, mas vc usa KDE cara, não tem nada a ver!!!
<hggdh> xGrind: o startup ainda é meio lento, e o nepomuk file indexer é uma verdadeira mala sem alça
<iniciante> não tem nada a ver?
<sergio_br2> não tem nada a ver
<hggdh> xGrind: não sei se KDE é o mais rápido. Realmente, difícil se compararmos com XFCE
<iniciante> então nunca vou conseguri instalar é isso?
<sergio_br2> se habitue no KDE
<sergio_br2> nunca conseguirá
<SamuelOPH> vcs aí usam XFCE?
<SamuelOPH> eu estava bem afim de tentar o XFCE,to com o GNOME aqui
<sergio_br2> esse pacote é antigo, incompativel até mesmo com o desktop GNOME
<xGrind> SamuelOPH; eu uso
<SamuelOPH> e o que tu me diz?
<SamuelOPH> xGrind; Vale a pena?
<iniciante> mas eu instalei o kubuntu, é possível eu instalar no kubuntu esses ambientes (gnome, xfce, e outras aí que não conheço?
<xGrind> SamuelOPH; se voce gosta de simplicidade, leveza, rapidez. recomendo o Xfce
<sergio_br2> iniciante: dá sim, entre na Central de Programas e procure eles
<iniciante> no kubuntu?
<xGrind> SamuelOPH; ele nao tem esses efeitos igual KDE e Unity tem
<clevers> sergio_br2 baixei a versão informada e fica do mesmo jeito
<sergio_br2> iniciante: dá para deixar uns 10 desktops diferentes
<sergio_br2> clevers: a 13.04?
<iniciante> ta, espere aí que vou reiniciar
<iniciante> daqui uns 5 minutos eu volto
<clevers> um detalhe interessante é que as únicas teclas que funcionam é a fn com as de aumentar ou diminuir a luz ou volume
<clevers> a 12.04.2
<sergio_br2> joga no google, ve se acha algo
<sergio_br2> esquisito o mouse e teclado não funfar
<sergio_br2> o touchpad não funciona?
<clevers> vou tentar a 13.04 pode ser que dê certo
<clevers> não
<xGrind> clevers; 13.04? o.O
<clevers> o mais esquisito é que em outra oportunidade já instalei o ubuntu e funcionou normal
<sergio_br2> qual vc instalou?
<sergio_br2> xGrind: daily build do 13.04
<clevers> e não é defeito pois se colocar o windows funciona
<clevers> só que desejo usar o linux
<xGrind> sergio_br2; eu sei. mas ainda nao é estavel. 12.10 ja ta ruim, imagina a 13.04 q ainda deve ser alpha
<sergio_br2> mas qual versão funcionou?
<sergio_br2> xGrind, eu testei o 13.04 esses dias, rodou bem
<sergio_br2> por incrivel q pareça
<clevers> a 12.04
<clevers> onde consigo baixar a 13.04 ?
<sergio_br2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sergio_br2> nesse link
<sergio_br2> mas é versão alfa/beta viu
<clevers> beleza
<sergio_br2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1036063
<sergio_br2> quem q tava tendo problema com BUG: soft lockup - CPU#4 stuck for 22s! [rm:30630]  ou algo assim mesmo? Dá uma olhada no link
<SamuelOPH> xGrind; mas é prático? digo, tem aquele campo de pesquisa igual no gnome/kde ?
<SamuelOPH> xGrind; pra pesquisar por programas e tal?
<xGrind> SamuelOPH; vou mostra uma shot
<SamuelOPH> xGrid; Perfeito
<SamuelOPH> xGrind; Perfeito
<xGrind> SamuelOPH; http://imagebin.org/246017
<SamuelOPH> xGrind; ahh, mageia, legal. Obrigado pelo print. Vou instalar pra ver o que eu acho.
<xGrind> SamuelOPH; qual versao do ubuntu?
<xGrind> se for 12.04, tem q adicionar ppa
<SamuelOPH> xGrind; uso Debian aqui, Wheezy
<xGrind> hmm.
<SamuelOPH> xGrind; o padrão do Debian quase virou XFCE, mas decidiram deixar o gnome por mais um tempo
<xGrind> gnome 2 ne?
<Poca> xGrind: gnome 3
<Poca> gnome2 já era
<xGrind> vixi =x
<Poca> é lenda urbana
<xGrind> deixassem Mate entao
<SamuelOPH> xGrind; pois é, eu tava torcendo pro XFCE virar o padrão
<Poca> essa porcaria ainda tá mal das pernas
<Poca> se um dia decolar
<Poca> talvez
<SamuelOPH> xGrind; eu uso só o gnome 3 aqui, não acho aquelas coisas, mas consigo usar sem muitos problemas
<SamuelOPH> Uma coisa que eu gostaria de perguntar
<xGrind> SamuelOPH; ja usou Gnome3, mas achei horrivel.
<SamuelOPH> xGrind; tu usa Pidgin como mensageiro aí? é que eu me acostumei com o empathy integrado ao GNOME aqui, e acho bem prática a dinâmica de bate-papo com o empathy
<xGrind> SamuelOPH; sempre gostei do pidgin. =)
<paladinn> eu tb
<Poca> SamuelOPH: pidgin é que nem **** velha
<Poca> tá velha mas ainda funciona
<Poca> então a galera no geral curte
<SamuelOPH> Poca; Vc sugere algum outro? Ou tbm usa Pidgin?
<xGrind> SamuelOPH; tem o Instabird tb. ja testou?
<xGrind> Instantbird*
<SamuelOPH> xGrind; só usei Pidgin e Empathy até hj
<Poca> SamuelOPH: eu uso o kde-telepathy
<Poca> por ser usuário do kde =x
<sergio_br2> caraca, o q houve?
<sergio_br2> saiu um monte de uma vez
<zeRopHan> Quem quizer dá um apoio! http://ozonebr.blogspot.com.br/
<zeRopHan> Agradeço!
<Poca> sergio_br2: isso se chama feriado + madrugada
<sergio_br2> kkkkk
<Deathlok_> boa noite
<manoel> alguem ?
<sergio_br2> sim
<paladin> hggdh, http://g1.globo.com/parana/noticia/2013/02/designer-registra-chuva-de-aranhas-em-cidade-do-interior-do-parana.html
<Julinux> Galera
<Julinux> Alguém ai sabe como faço pra limpar a tela no Python
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  primeiro vc importa o sistem operacional
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  import os
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  depois vc digita os.system('clear')
<Julinux> isso no interpretador no python correto?
<vitorlobo> Julinux, em qualquer lugar rs
<vitorlobo> do python
<Julinux> hum
<Julinux> muito bom
<sergio_br2> boas
<sergio_br2> alguém conseguiu integrar bem o Libreoffice 4.0 com o Unity do ubuntu 12.04?
<John____> OLá
<John____> Eu tenho uma duvida
<John____> Alguem poderia me ajudar...
<John____> eu tenho um hd com 2 partições
<John____> uma com ubuntu e outra com o windows
<John____> se eu fragmentar o windows eu vou perder o ubuntu?
<John____> Olá?
<pwink>     
<sagat> como faço para regitrar meu  nick novamente ja que o email que eu usava foi cancelado
<sagat> help Register
<sagat> como registro novamente meu nick
<sagat> ja que não lembro a senha
<sagat> xls  como faço para recuperar a senha do nick irc
<sagat> AJUDA  como faço para recuperar senha do nick
<celso>  dá um /msg nickserv help
<apocalipse> oi
<apocalipse> gostaria de saber requesitos mínimos para se instalar o ubuntu
<sagat> hd de 10 gb 256 de mem
<sagat> a menos que for instalar algo mais avançado dentro do ubuntu
<apocalipse> e o recomendado ?
<sagat> ai qto melhor mais recursos
<sagat> então depende do que vc vai precisar
<sagat> ou para oque vai usar
<sagat> se for nivel de usuário
<sagat> normal
<apocalipse> eu tenho um noot com celeron d 1.6 e 512 de ram
<sagat> plaquinha aceleradora
<sagat> roda tranquilo
<sagat> eu tinha um positivo cel 1.5
<apocalipse> queria deixar ele para aceso a internet e trabalhos academicos
<sagat> 512 de
<sagat> legal
<sagat> vai rodar tranquilo
<sagat> da uma olhada no linux mint tb
<apocalipse> entao eu tenho xp nele mas quero algo mais leve e rápido
<sagat> é derivado do ubuntu e costuma ser mais leve
<sagat> ubuntu com fluxbox
<sagat> vc vai gostar
<sagat> é bem leve
<sagat> rapido
<sagat> funciona tudo
<sagat> eu estava usando ele no positivo
<sagat> queimou cara
<apocalipse> kkkkkkkkkk
<sagat> ai peguei um da itautec
<sagat> mas queimou por causa de descarga eletrica
<apocalipse> vo baixar o ubuntu e testar
<sagat> legal
<sagat> vai na fé
<sagat> vc vai gostara
<sagat> baseado em debin
<sagat> debian
<sagat> facil de usar
<sagat> gerenciador de pacotes
<sagat> texto apt-get - aptitude
<sagat> grafico
<sagat> synaptics
<sagat> ele bem atualizadinho roda legal
<sagat> boa sorte
<sagat> qualquer coisa estamos ai
<apocalipse> ok
<SOUL_OF_R00T> boa tarde!
<ewerton> como faço pra saber qual a versão do GTK que eu uso? Estou usando Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal
<xGrind> ewerton; 3.6.0
<xGrind> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<ewerton> e ai xGrind
<ewerton> sou eu :D
<ewerton> xGrind, estou no gnome-look, quero instalar temas, mas estou com medo
<xGrind> ewerton; medo do que? kk
<ewerton> ah tipo, eu tenho que baixar themes gtk 3.x?
<xGrind> acho q roda gtk2 tb
<insano> ewerton: os temas são compatíveis e normalmente atualizado a cada versão do gtk
<ewerton> mas é só baixar e colar na pasta .themes???
<ewerton> só isso?
<ewerton> e mudar no gnome-tweek-tools?
<ewerton> gnome-tweak-tool
<insano> sim
<insano> procure antes se não há um ppa para o theme
<ewerton> ok
<ewerton> caso houver e eu não usar, ele fica incompleto?
<insano> vc escolhe usar ou não usar
<insano> é como uma camisa
<Julinux> estou tendo um problema com o sudo
<Julinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630328
<Julinux> que problema seria esse?
<SuBmUnDo> Julinux, tem que adicionar o usuario ao grupo sodoers
<SuBmUnDo> *sudoers
<Julinux> qual comando posso usar pra isso?
<SuBmUnDo> Julinux, http://adilsoncarvalho.com.br/blog/como-adicionar-um-usuario-a-lista-de-sudoers-no-linux
<insano> Julinux: normalmente o usuário tem que ser do grupo admin no ubuntu para ser sudoer
<Julinux> ok
<Julinux> tipo
<Julinux> ta certo
<Julinux> e você tem algum tuto ensinando desabilitar o touchpad?
<insano> acho que tem um indicator para isso
<Julinux> é pq no meu laptop eu uso mais ou mouse, então queria uma opção que fosse fácil desabilitar e habilitar novamente quando fosse preciso
<insano> Julinux: http://handytutorial.com/install-touchpad-indicator-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Julinux> e sempre que vou digitar o touchpad fica incomonando
<SuBmUnDo> Julinux, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2010-August/077360.html
<Julinux> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote touchpad-indicator
<Julinux> Obrigado!
<pwink> Boa tarde a todos, estou utilizando o Ubuntu 13.04 32-bits e alterei meu papel de parede estou usando uma imagem .png, porém o mesmo não aparece na tela de login. O que devo fazer para o mesmo aparecer?
<sergio_br2> pwink: está ainda aí?
<R4V3N> Boa noite a todos
<pwink> sim
<sergio_br2> boas
<pwink> ainda estou
<pwink> boa noite
<R4V3N> Aproveitando o canal, alguém tem canal brasileiro que eu possa acompanhar?
<sergio_br2> tenta converter sua imagem para jpg
<sergio_br2> pwink
<pwink> ok, vou tentar
<sergio_br2> sabe converter?
<pwink> é obrigatório ser .jpg?
<sergio_br2> não sei, mas tenta
<sergio_br2> usa o Gimp, é só abrir o arquivo, e exportar para .jpg
<pwink> tá vou fazer isso.... voce sabe se é necessário estar em algum diretório específico?
<sergio_br2> não, mas em geral eu deixo lá na pasta de Imagens
<pwink> estou tentanto fazer isso agora
<pwink> já respondo se deu certo..
<pwink> consegui converter exportando da forma como voce falou
<pwink> defini como plano de fundo
<pwink> deu certo
<pwink> muito obrigado pela ajuda
<sergio_br2> opa, então era só isso
<david_> aguém não esta consegindo instalar o ubuntu?
<geekluc_> david_, qual o problema?
<david_> aparece q esta faltando um arquivo
<sergio_br2> verificou o md5sum da imagem q vc baixou?
<david_> tenho q sair desculpa
<vitorlobo> jxajro1, bom dia matusalém
<vitorlobo> jxajro1,  noite
<jxajro1> :) Saudações socialistas! E não me faça mais velho do que sou realmente! :)kkkkkk ser comparado ao discípulo de Aristóteles já foi um pouco exagerado.
<vitorlobo> jxajro1,  auhahuauhahuahuahauauhauha
<vitorlobo> jxajro1, #cg-br acostume-se a entrar jovem velho
<jxajro1> desculpe a demora..está meio demorado aqui.
<jxajro1> puts....
<jxajro1> deve estar drogado..
<jxajro1> desculpe a demora mas está meio _lento_ o sistema.
<jxajro1> tenho uns 3...4 programas abertos aqui...email, reprodutor de filmes, aMSN, pidgin e o programa de Bitcoins.
<jxajro1> ah sim..e o skype
<vitorlobo> jxajro1, q parafernalha
<jxajro1> desculpe a curiosidade...de onde veio esse 1 após o meu nome? Não me lembro de ter posto isso...:o
<jxajro1> parafernalha? vc acha?? :)kkkk
<vitorlobo> jxajro1, é que o canal #cg-br é mais apropriado para conversar doq aqui
<vitorlobo> =]
<jxajro1> canal o que?
<vitorlobo> jxajro1, n tem o canal #ubuntu-br?
<jxajro1> o que é canal cg-br?
<vitorlobo> jxajro1, tem tbm o #g-br
<vitorlobo> ops
<jxajro1> sim, tem...não estou nele?
<vitorlobo> jxajro1, #cg-br
<vitorlobo> jxajro1 nao
<jxajro1> :o
<jxajro1> Onde estou então?
<MarconM> 0.90
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> ubuntu-br ?
<vitorlobo> MarconM, ei rapaz
<MarconM> boa noite galera
<vitorlobo> MarconM,  relaxe -.-
<jxajro1> aqui em cima está escrito #ubuntu-br
<vitorlobo> MarconM,  fique onde estas
<MarconM> vitorlobo, beleza
<vitorlobo> :P
<MarconM> auehauhea
<MarconM> vitorlobo, relaxa ... nao ia fazer nada
<MarconM> soh estava testando o comando do ChanServ
<jxajro1> hmmm
<vitorlobo> jxajro1, é #cg-br nao #cg_br
<vitorlobo> rs
<MarconM> jxajro1, da um /list ae
<MarconM> vai te aparecer todos os canais
<jxajro1> sim, entendo..não importa....só não entendi o que é esse canal.
<vitorlobo> jxajro1, vc só ta no ubuntu-br
<vitorlobo> só
<jxajro1> sim MarconM
<MarconM> jxajro1, esse canal é da distribuição ubuntu
<MarconM> é tipo um forum para ajudar
<MarconM> os usuarios novos e experientes a resolver suas duvidas
<vitorlobo> jxajro1,  exato
<vitorlobo> to te desviando para um off-topic n oficial rs
<MarconM> na verdadea ajudamos em tudo nao soh do ubuntu .. mas no linux e unix em geral
<MarconM> mas ... dae ja é off-topic
<jxajro1> abriu outro quadro com uma lista enorme de nomes.
<jxajro1> Alias sr MarcnM..não terminamos aquele papo do QQ.
<jxajro1> vc sabia que perdi ele?
<jxajro1> ele não conecta mais pelo pidgin..:(
<jxajro1> Mas deixa isso pra lá...depois conversamos sobre o assunto.
<vitorlobo> jxajro1,  ta la atacando as chinesinhas ne
<vitorlobo> kernel, boa noite malafaia
<jxajro1> quem me dera poder atacar chinesas.
<jxajro1> meu querido....eu prefiro "ataques" _reais_...onde os resultados sejam palpáveis...se vc está entendo o que quero dizer.
<Leandro> oláccdddoofffssddd
<jxajro1> :)kkkkkkk
<Leandro> alguem pode me ajudar? o terminal não aceita a senha
<Leandro> aparece desta forma:[sudo] password for leandro:
<jxajro1> -_- hmmmmm
<Leandro> tirei o windows 7 ontem e instalei o ubuntu 12.10. Estou aprendendo
<alvaro> o melhor seria ter colocado o 12.04-1
<Leandro> o ubuntu 12.10 não é bom?
<alvaro> ele não é uma versão LTS
<alvaro> mais estavel
<Leandro> vc então me aconselha instalar esta outra versão no lugar do 12.10?
<Leandro> eu notei alguns bugs de imagem nesta versão 12.10
<alvaro> isso é escolha sua, pois a 12.04-1 tem suporte de 5 anos
<Leandro>  ok
<alvaro> tem atualizações durante 5 anos
<Leandro> creio que vou baixar esta versão que vc me disse e reinstala-la no computador
<alvaro> tente talvez resolva seu problema :)
<alvaro> ela é mais estavel, com certeza
<Leandro> amigo vou jantar agora e depois volto a conversar contigo...grato pelas informações
<alvaro> ok
<MrBoss> boa noite
<MrBoss> alguém aqui tem um samsung galaxy s2 ?
<Celso> MrBoss, minha esposa tem o S2 Life
<MrBoss> a interação com o ubuntu é boa?
<Celso> pluguei no xubuntu e acesso o celular normal
<MrBoss> muito bom isso
<MrBoss> e sobre o ubuntu phone o que vocês acharam?
<Celso> pelo que li parece ser bom
<MrBoss> agora quem deverá lançar aparelhos com o ubuntu?
<MrBoss> um galaxy S VI seria interessante rodando ubuntu
<Leandro>  por favor me ajudem....  instalaei o ubuntu 12.10 e não estou conseguindo instalar os programas no terminal.  Nele aparece a seguinte linha: [sudo] password for leandro:
<Leandro> Há alguma forma de resolver isso?
<Leandro> Outra pessoa me disse que o Ubuntu 12.04-1 é mais estável.
<sergio_br2> vc quer instalar o que cara?
<Leandro> Estava tentando instalar os programas sugeridos no site ubuntu-br
<Leandro> copiava as linhas de comando e colava no terminal conforme indicação
<sergio_br2> por que vc não usa a Central de Programas?
<Poca> Leandro:
<Poca> quando tu digita a senha
<Poca> não aparece os ****** mesmo
<Poca> isso é normal
<sergio_br2> sim, isso é normal cara
<sergio_br2> é Linux, todo sistema baseado em Unix é assim
<sergio_br2> questão de segurança
<Leandro> não aparece e eu não consigo finalizar o terminal com a instalação do respectivo programa
<sergio_br2> usa a Central de Programas cara...
<sergio_br2> conhece ela?
<Leandro> deixa eu te apresentar o que eu colei no terminal
<Leandro> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && killall nautilus
<Celso> Leandro, acabou de instalar este ubuntu e nao consegue ou ja conseguiu fazer alguma instalação com o comando sudo?
<Leandro> a linha acima foi a que copiei do site do ubuntu para fazer uma atualização
<Leandro> vi sim a central de programas
<sergio_br2> cara, acho q vc acabou de nascer e já quer sair do leitinho...
<sergio_br2> faz assim
<sergio_br2> digita um comando de cada vez
<jxajro1> Cavalheiros e damas (se tiver) agradeço vossa atenção! Boa noite!
<Leandro> depois que eu digitei a linha acima sido... aperto enter e aparece o seguinte: [sudo] password for leandro:
<sergio_br2> sim cara
<sergio_br2> poe a senha ue
<Leandro> eu acabei de nascer mesmo e já quero me desenvolver!!!
<sergio_br2> simples assim
<sergio_br2> sim cara, mas vc tinha q aprender outras coisas, sem terminal
<sergio_br2> já abriu pelo menos uma vez a central de programas? Essas coisas dá para fazer tudo por lá
<Leandro> quando eu ponho a senha aparece comando inválido
<sergio_br2> se quiser insistir no terminal, tenta:
<sergio_br2> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<sergio_br2> sudo apt-get update
<sergio_br2> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sergio_br2> um comando de cada vez
<Leandro> certo. vou tentar
<sergio_br2> mas para que vc está fazendo tudo isso?
<sergio_br2> vc sabe o q está prestes a fazer?
<Leandro> eu estava seguindo as dicas do próprio ubuntu-br
<sergio_br2> me passa o link
<Leandro> é só olhar no site e lá fala sobre o que fazer depois de instalar o ubuntu 12.10
<sergio_br2> vc não precisa adicionar repositório para instalar o gnome cara, é só ir lá na Central de Programas...
<Leandro> deixa eu localizá-lo
<sergio_br2> Faz o seguinte, abre a Central de Programas, e procura por Gnome
<Leandro> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal.html
<sergio_br2> vc pega essas noticias de site, elas muitas vezes não tem nada a ver
<Leandro> eu não sabia por onde começar... somente sei que não quero mais saber do WINDOWS
<sergio_br2> vc quer mesmo atualizar o nautilus?
<Leandro> Llá fala para atualiza-lo por causa de bugs
<sergio_br2> tá
<sergio_br2> mas dá uma olhada na data do artigo
<sergio_br2> lá em cima
<Leandro> 22/10/2012
<Leandro>  já está desatualizada?
<Leandro> o que vc me diz do ubuntu versão 12.04-1
<sergio_br2> quer dizer q possivelmente as correções de bugs já estão aplicadas aí, sem instalar PPA
<sergio_br2> fui inventar de instalar esse PPA do GNOME3 Team no 12.04, não deu muito certo
<sergio_br2> fuja de PPA, a menos que vc saiba o que esteja fazendo
<sergio_br2> Vc sabe qual a diferença entre o 12.04.1 e o 12.10?
<Leandro> naõ sei
<Leandro> não sei inclusive o que é PPA
<sergio_br2> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<sergio_br2> viu? vc estava tentando instalar um PPA, e nem sabe o que é
<sergio_br2> por isso é melhor vc se adequar ao sistema do jeito que tá, deixa as coisas rolarem, deixa o temo agir
<Leandro> o linux é mais complexo que o windows... mas não importa estou disposto a aprender
<sergio_br2> isso é legal
<sergio_br2> mas o Ubuntu não é mais complexo
<Leandro> e o que vc me diz da escolha das versões: 12.10 ou 12.04-1
<sergio_br2> já fez limpeza de registro no windows? Já teve que excluir um arquivo infectado na mão, sem antivirus?
<Leandro> qual é a mais indicada?
<sergio_br2> Eu prefiro a 12.04
<sergio_br2> vamos lá
<Leandro> ok
<Leandro> sobre o windws eu passa o avast aintivirus
<Leandro> não me recordo de ter que excluir um arquivo infectado... Por que?
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-10
<sergio_br2> a 12.04 é uma versão LTS (Long Term Support, ou Suporte de Longo Tempo), ele tem suporte à atualizações e correções de 5 anos! É muito tempo, e para mim isso é ótimo.
<sergio_br2> o 12.10 é uma versão não-LTS, é quase uma versão de testes da Canonical, ela só tem suporte de 1 ano e meio. Só que ela é mais, digamos, atualizada do que a 12.04, por exemplo: no 12.10 tem o Gimp 2.8 q saiu a pouco tempo, enquanto que no 12.04 tem o Gimp 2.6, que é antiguinho.
<sergio_br2> O 12.10 tem softwares mais novos, mas o 12.04, pelo tempo que tem e por ser LTS, é mais estável, a Canonical toma muito cuidado para deixar ele bem estável.
<sergio_br2> falei do windows, pq tem muita coisa complicada nele, até mais que no Linux, mas ninguém sabe. Todo mundo formata e instala de novo.
<Leandro> eu não formatei o computador para instalar o ubuntu. é necessário formatá-lo antes?
<sergio_br2> Vc instalou pelo Wubi?
<Leandro> Não sei o que é Wubi... baixei o ubuntu pelo site oficial e instalei ele pelo cd
<sergio_br2> tá
<sergio_br2> mas vc desligou o computador e depois iniciou ele com o CD né
<sergio_br2> tá só o Ubuntu aí?
<Leandro> isso mesmo
<Leandro> está somente o ubuntu
<Leandro> porém com estas informações que me disse é preferível instalar o 12.04-1
<sergio_br2> A instalação do Ubuntu já formata o HD para vc
<sergio_br2> quer ver uma coisa?
<Leandro> ok
<sergio_br2> Instala o GParted, pela Central de Programas
<Leandro> certo
<Leandro> já estou instalando ...
<sergio_br2> abre ele depois
<Leandro> já instalei.  como faço para abrí-lo.... não há opção para abrí-lo
<sergio_br2> ue
<sergio_br2> tá aí no lançador, do seu lado esquerdo
<sergio_br2> lá embaixo
<sergio_br2> vc sabe como chegar nos programas que o ubuntu tem instalado?
<sergio_br2> pelo Unity?
<Leandro> ok. já abri
<Leandro> meu hd é de 500Gb
<sergio_br2> o GParted serve para particionar e alterar partições no seu HD, cartões de memória e pen drives, e também serve para visualizar essas partições
<Leandro> certo. estou com ele aberto
<sergio_br2> Viu? Provavelmente quase todo HD está formatado em EXT4, e tem outra partição aí no final, em linux-swap
<sergio_br2> é legal se habituar ao Gparted, ele é uma ferramenta e tanta. Legal para vc saber como seu HD está organizado
<Leandro> lvm2pv - esta é a extensão que está os 465Gb
<sergio_br2> certeza?
<Leandro> informa que os 465Gb está cem por cento usado
<sergio_br2> clica com o botão direito sobre a partição, vá em Informaçẽos
<sergio_br2> nossa
<Leandro> sistema de arquivos: lvm2 pv
<Leandro> por que a surpresa??
<sergio_br2> interessante... tira um printscreen e manda para mim, sergio_br2@ig.com.br
<Leandro> por que interessante?  Me explica
<sergio_br2> vou instalar o Gparted aqui, para conferir
<sergio_br2> lvm2 pv acho q é outra coisa viu
<Leandro> já enviei para o seu email
<sergio_br2> essa sua primeira partição é ext2, provavel
<sergio_br2> caramba, agora vc me deixou curioso
<sergio_br2> vou dar uma pesquisada, se não vou falar besteira para vc
<sergio_br2> para falar a verdade, nunca instalei o Ubuntu na forma automatica dele, eu vou sempre na opção avançada e faço minhas partições, do meu jeito. Daí uso EXT4 e linux-swap, ou testo o BTRFS
<Leandro> já enviei as particoes para o seu email tambem
<sergio_br2> isso tudo q falei são os file system que existem no Linux, são como o FAT e NTFS lá do windows, eles também são tipos de formatação
<Leandro> certo
<sergio_br2> então, se for instalar o 12.04, pode instalar do jeito que vc fez com o outro.
<Leandro> vou baixar o 12.04 e instalá-lo no lugar do 12.10.  a partição pode ser feita depois??
<sergio_br2> não precisa fazer partição
<Leandro> ok
<sergio_br2> já tá pronta aí
<sergio_br2> se bem, se fosse eu, faria diferente
<Leandro> o que vc faria?
<Leandro> a versão 12.04 não está pronta ainda... vou baixa-la primeiro
<sergio_br2> baixa daqui: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/
<sergio_br2> baixa o precise-desktop-amd64.iso
<sergio_br2> seu computador roda bem o 12.10?
<Leandro> está rodando bem o 12.10
<Leandro> já estou baixando
<Leandro> meu computador é :AMD Phenom(tm) 8650 Triple-Core Processor × 3
<Leandro> memória 3,7 GiB
<sergio_br2> tá baixando do link q tem mandei?
<Leandro> disco 488,1 GB  64bits
<Leandro> sim
<sergio_br2> seu computador vai rodar bem o 12.04.2
<sergio_br2> o 12.04.2 é o 12.04 viu, é a mesma coisa, só que com todos os pacotes atualizados
<Leandro> este arquivo tem 695mb
<sergio_br2> o pessoal tem muito essa dúvida lá no fórum
<Leandro> ok
<sergio_br2> sim, é isso mesmo, 695 MB
<Leandro> está com 20% baixado
<Leandro> o 12.10 é mais pesado que o 12.04
<sergio_br2> eu gosto mais dessas versões LTS, eu tinha antes instalado o 10.04 aqui. Só que eu gosto também de uns programas novos, daí eu uso PPA. Mas se a pessoa não souber mexer com esses PPA's, quebram o sistema, e dá uns paus, e depois a pessoa nem sabe o que é
<sergio_br2> isso, o 12.04 é mais leve. O 12.10, dependendo do hardware, é impossível rodar.
<Leandro> certo... com o tempo vou aprender a usar o PPA
<sergio_br2> vc fala mais leve, pelo tamanho do CD?
<sergio_br2> PPA é o calcanhar de aquiles do Ubuntu
<Leandro> também. mas quero dizer é funcionar mais rápido
<sergio_br2> sim sim
<Kobrakao> gente
<Kobrakao> eu to tentando instalar o ubuntu
<Kobrakao> via usb
<Leandro> voce já utilizou o autocad?
<Kobrakao> so que
<sergio_br2> já
<sergio_br2> no Ubuntu não rola
<Kobrakao> ele desliga o monitos do notebook
<Kobrakao> monitor
<sergio_br2> vc instalou ele aí?
<Kobrakao> quando coloco default
<Leandro> tem um programa que roda no ubuntu
<sergio_br2> Wine
<Kobrakao> ele vem originalmente o win8
<Kobrakao> UEFI
<Leandro> n~ao
<Kobrakao> secure boot
<sergio_br2> aham
<Kobrakao> e bios insyde
<Kobrakao> trata-se de um hp
<sergio_br2> é só desativar esse UEFI, vc deve ter feito né
<Kobrakao> alguem sabe oq faço
<Kobrakao> sim
<Kobrakao> fiz
<Leandro> deixa eu procurar o nome dele aqui
<Kobrakao> desativei
<Kobrakao> porem
<Kobrakao> nenhum entra
<Kobrakao> nem
<Kobrakao> mint
<sergio_br2> vc não terá problemas de instalar o 12.04, ele tá atualizado para esses hardwares
<sergio_br2> mas dá uma testada viu
<Kobrakao> nem ubuntu
<Kobrakao> o mint ainda parte
<Kobrakao> em compatible mode
<Kobrakao> so que o ubuntu nao tem essa opção
<Kobrakao> pq sera
<sergio_br2> vc tá falando do que?
<sergio_br2> to tentando entender
<Leandro> chama-se DraftSight
<sergio_br2> ah ta
<sergio_br2> eu já instalei
<Leandro> o que vc achou?
<sergio_br2> é bom, abre os arquivos do autocad
<enrico_> radutores
<sergio_br2> consegui abrir projetos complexos de engenharia civil nele
<Leandro> somente abre ou se pode desenhar nele tambeḿ
<sergio_br2> o DraftSight é a opção mais viável no Ubuntu viu, ele é nativo para linux
<Leandro> isso mesmo
<sergio_br2> abre, visualiza, tem os mesmos comandos
<sergio_br2> dá para se virar bem
<enrico_> Pessoal, alguém sabe sobre um erro de desligamento automático no Ubuntu ???
<Leandro> que bom
<sergio_br2> se vc for o tipo de cara q aprende conceito, e não ferramentas, vai se virar bem
<Leandro> por isso resolvi tirar o windows
<sergio_br2> só não pode ser bitolado
<Leandro> certo
<Kobrakao> =/
<sergio_br2> enrico_, o q acontece?
<Kobrakao> o 12.04 ainda é  melhor q o 12.10?
<Kobrakao> porque
<sergio_br2> não é que seja melhor
<sergio_br2> depende da sua aplicação
<sergio_br2> eu acho o 12.04 mais estável e com menos problemas
<sergio_br2> e acho o 12.10 muito bugado
<Kobrakao> sergio_br2: compreendo
<Kobrakao> mais o problema eh o notebook mesmo
<Kobrakao> ao fazer o hackintosh
<Kobrakao> tinha uma opção
<enrico_> Sérgio, estou usando o ubuntu 12.04 porém do nada ele começa a desligar sozinho (mensagem de 60 min para desligar)
<sergio_br2> o 12.04 tem mais tempo de suporte. Eu não vou ficar instalando a cada um ano e meio o ubuntu, para mim não faz sentido. O 12.04, por ser LTS, dura 5 anos
<Kobrakao> apenas para notes HP
<Kobrakao> q possuem bios insyde
<Kobrakao> usava-se cpus=1
<Kobrakao> se nao, nao arrancava o sistema
<sergio_br2> enrico_, não faço idiea
<enrico_> Minha Mobo é Asus P7P55D-le
<sergio_br2> ideia
<enrico_> Cara, vc nao sabe como é ruim esse bug.. eu estou escrevendo um e-mail e quando dou um enter ele desliga.. pq salta esta janela de desligar do nada
<enrico_> De qualquer forma obrigado Sérgio
<sergio_br2> estranho
<enrico_> Qndo tiver tempo vou rodar outras distros
<sergio_br2> qual ubuntu vc roda aí?
<sergio_br2> qual o kernel?
<enrico_> SIm, acho q é por causa da placa de vídeo (Radeon 5750), ela instala driver proprietário
<enrico_> 12.04 LTS
<sergio_br2> digita:
<sergio_br2> sudo lshw -C video
<sergio_br2> no terminal
<sergio_br2> e também:
<sergio_br2> uname -a
<enrico_> Valeu!
<enrico_>   *-display
<enrico_>        descrição: VGA compatible controller
<enrico_>        produto: Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<enrico_>        fabricante: Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)
<enrico_>        physical id: 0
<enrico_>        informações do barramento: pci@0000:05:00.0
<enrico_>        versão: 00
<enrico_>        largura: 64 bits
<enrico_>        clock: 33MHz
<enrico_>        capabilities: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<enrico_>        configuração: driver=radeon latency=0
<enrico_>        recursos: irq:47 memória:e0000000-efffffff memória:f7ec0000-f7edffff ioport:d000(tamanho=256) memória:f7ea0000-f7ebffff
<enrico_>   *-display
<enrico_>        descrição: VGA compatible controller
<enrico_>        produto: Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<enrico_>        fabricante: Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)
<enrico_>        physical id: 0
<enrico_>        informações do barramento: pci@0000:05:00.0
<enrico_>        versão: 00
<enrico_>        largura: 64 bits
<enrico_>        clock: 33MHz
<enrico_>        capabilities: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<enrico_>        configuração: driver=radeon latency=0
<enrico_>        recursos: irq:47 memória:e0000000-efffffff memória:f7ec0000-f7edffff ioport:d000(tamanho=256) memória:f7ea0000-f7ebffff
<enrico_> Linux enrico-i5 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 25 07:26:14 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sergio_br2> Sempre deu esse problema?
<sergio_br2> cara, acho q vc não tem driver proprietário instalado aí
<sergio_br2> driver=radeon, isso é o driver open source, se não me engano
<sergio_br2> tá desligando sozinho, será que não é a temperatura? Tá rodando tudo por software aí
<Kobrakao> sergio_br2: tu tem ideia?
<Kobrakao> pq ele desliga quando tento bootar pelo usb?
<Kobrakao> o mint roda na opção de boot linux mint (compatibility mode)
<sergio_br2> Kobrakao, o seu não sei, não dá nem boot? nem nada?
<Kobrakao> eu crio pelo unebootin
<sergio_br2> qual ubuntu vc tá usando?
<Kobrakao> 12.10
<Kobrakao> mais eh com qualquer um
<Kobrakao> eu consegui entrar com o fedora
<sergio_br2> enrico_: instala o driver proprietário, procura por "driver" lá no unity, ou roda:
<Kobrakao> mais foi em
<Kobrakao> low graphics mode
<sergio_br2> jockey-gtk
<sergio_br2> Kobrakao, é Intel sua placa de vídeo?
<Kobrakao> eh
<Kobrakao> hd3000
<enrico_> Vou tentar, obrigado !!!
<Kobrakao> o mint consigo entrar
<Kobrakao> via
<Kobrakao> Start in compatibili mode
<sergio_br2> fica no Mint então
<sergio_br2> qual Mint?
<Kobrakao> ai desce varias letrinhas
<Kobrakao> 14
<Kobrakao> porem ele tava parando no meio da install
<Kobrakao> nao sei pq
<Kobrakao> vamos ver agora
<Kobrakao> q criei a imagem de novo
<sergio_br2> tenta o alpha do 13.04
<Kobrakao> o fedora instala..
<sergio_br2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sergio_br2> vai por conta e risco
<Kobrakao> mais so parte tbm
<Kobrakao> em graphics low
<Kobrakao> ow
<Kobrakao> compatibi mode
<Kobrakao> essas coisas
<Kobrakao> olha eu faço hackintosh
<Kobrakao> e o kernel
<Kobrakao> tem problemas com a tal bios insyde
<Kobrakao> da HP
<sergio_br2> o que é hackintosh?
<Kobrakao> mac os x
<Kobrakao> em pc
<sergio_br2> vc usa máquina da apple?
<Kobrakao> hardware ssem ser deles
<sergio_br2> ah ta
<sergio_br2> sim
<Kobrakao> eh dificil instalar
<Kobrakao> mais tem como
<sergio_br2> Kobrakao, vc desativou o UEFI?
<sergio_br2> lá na Bios?
<Kobrakao> sim
<Kobrakao> ja tirei ate win 8
<Kobrakao> instalei o 7
<Kobrakao> fiz varias coisas
<Kobrakao> tirei partição q botava via uefi
<Kobrakao> essas coisas
<sergio_br2> caramba
<sergio_br2> então tenta o link q passei
<Kobrakao> o fedora instalei
<Kobrakao> e consigo
<Kobrakao> porem vei
<Kobrakao> achei ruim
<Kobrakao> num conheco os comandos
<Kobrakao> ruim de instalar as coisas
<Kobrakao> gnome 3 chato
<sergio_br2> To achando q vc tem q tentar distros bem atualizadas. O Linux Mint 14 é na verdade o 14.1, eles fizeram uma atualização de emergencia, pois o 14 impedia boot.
<vitorlobo> Kobrakao, sergio_br2  #cg-br antes q sejam banidos
<vitorlobo> o.o
<sergio_br2> por isso tenta o alpha do 13.04, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sergio_br2> asuhsuhsauhsauhsuhuuhasuhs
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo, só pq apareceu um "Fedora" ?
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2, ai n é comigo...mas quem avisa, amigo é
<sergio_br2> asuhuhasuhuhsuha
<sergio_br2> não tem urso na área não, tá tranquilo
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  tem pior
<sergio_br2> qualquer coisa é suporte, não off-topic
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  rbelem  é pior q ursinha
<vitorlobo> ele desce a madeira vc só fica sabendo quando ta fora
<vitorlobo> rs
<Kobrakao> oxe
<vitorlobo> enfim
<sergio_br2> caraca
<Kobrakao> aki nao eh canal de suporte?
<vitorlobo> tao avisados
<vitorlobo> rs
<Kobrakao> nao posso falar um fedora pq
<vitorlobo> Kobrakao,  somente e tão somente do ubuntu
<Kobrakao> opensource cara
<sergio_br2> Kobrakao, vamo resolver seu problema
<Kobrakao> eu to fazendo testes
<Kobrakao> pra resolver
<Kobrakao> e botar a bosta do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> Kobrakao, leia as regras do canal eles sao rigidos com isso
<geekluc_> aê pessoal
<sergio_br2> testa o 13.04 cara
<geekluc_> alguém aí manja de nosql?
<sergio_br2> Kobrakao, o vitorlobo tá falando para avisar mesmo
<vitorlobo> Kobrakao, conheço como o esquema funfa aqui mano, é assim: escreve e n leu? pau comeu
<vitorlobo> tu so fica sabendo depois q levou a bomba
<Kobrakao> vitorlobo:
<Kobrakao> qual a diferença primaria e logico
<Kobrakao> devo colocar oq
<Kobrakao> tipo da partição
<sergio_br2> depende
<Kobrakao> de q
<Kobrakao> sergio
<sergio_br2> se vc quer instalar 10 distros diferentes aí, então usa Partição Lógica
<paladinn> man fdisk
<sergio_br2> *Partição extendida né
<Kobrakao> so vou usar
<Kobrakao> win7
<Kobrakao> e mint
<sergio_br2> se for instalar só o ubuntu, usa Primária
<Kobrakao> o wi7 conta ?
<vitorlobo> Kobrakao,  as primárias só podem ser partidas em 4....é o limite de partiçoes primárias.....Também chamadas de unidades lógicas, as partições lógicas residem dentro da partição estendida. Podem haver de uma a 12 partições lógicas em um disco
<Kobrakao> ext 3, ext4 JFS ou XFS
<sergio_br2> EXT4
<vitorlobo> Kobrakao, resumindo primárias são simples, lógicas complexas
<Kobrakao> sim
<Kobrakao> entendi
<Kobrakao> eu sei o procedimento
<Kobrakao> so queria entender
<Kobrakao> outra duvida é
<Kobrakao> pq ext4 sim e XFS nao
<Kobrakao> ou JFS
<Kobrakao> nao
<sergio_br2> EXT4 é o mais usado e suportado no kernel
<sergio_br2> é o q menos vai dar problema
<sergio_br2> vamos dizer que dos piores, o ext4 é o melhorzinho
<sergio_br2> sistema de arquivos no Linux é mto bixado... que venha logo o BTRFS
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, claro, ntfs é uma maravilha né?
<sergio_br2> não, NTFS é outra merda
<sergio_br2> assim como o FAT
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, então não diga "sistemas de arquivos no Linux é uma merda"
<geekluc_> se os demais são piores
<sergio_br2> O BTRFS vai ser o santo graal salvador no Linux
<sergio_br2> então cara, não existe sistema de arquivo perfeito
<sergio_br2> o EXT4 tem seus defeitos, ele abusa muito do HD... já perdi um
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, é, mas dizer q é uma merda... ta exagerando não acha?
<sergio_br2> não falei q era uma merda
<geekluc_> e ainda mais, limitar isso ao escopo do linux
<sergio_br2> falei q dos piores, ele era o melhorzinho
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, vc disse q o ntfs é "outra" merda
<sergio_br2> to falando uma realidade cara
<sergio_br2> tá, mas EXT4 é menos merda q o NTFS
<sergio_br2> rsrs
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, uma "realidade" parcial e superficial
<sergio_br2> não se sinta ofendido cara
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, vc é quem está se ofendendo
<geekluc_> estou te criticando friamente
<geekluc_> ;)
<sergio_br2> pq?
<sergio_br2> ah ta
<sergio_br2> mas é a verdade cara, se o EXT4 fosse tão bom, não estariam desenvolvendo o BTRFS
<geekluc_> como eu desconecto um user tenho a senha dele?
<Kobrakao> BTRFS
<Kobrakao> vou instalar nessa
<Kobrakao> posso?
<Kobrakao> kkkk
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, isso não é argumento
<sergio_br2> Kobrakao, não é indicado ainda
<sergio_br2> geekluc_, eu instalei o Ubuntu em um cartão de memória, tive que mudar umas configurações do EXT4 para o sistema ficar utilizável
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, onde vc quer chegar?
<sergio_br2> tive que tirar journaling, e mudar parametros no boot
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, vc trabalha com o que?
<sergio_br2> A questão é que EXT4 tem suas qualidades, funciona, mas deixa a desejar em desempenho. Vc sente isso quando instala em memória flash.
<guigouz> ext4 nao foi feito pra rodar em memoria flash
<sergio_br2> então me fale um FS melhor para flash
<sergio_br2> q não seja proprietário e q não seja para flash raw
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, isso é um argumento melhor, apesar de não ser ideal
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, vc trabalha com o que?
<guigouz> sergio_br2, f2fs
<guigouz> sergio_br2, https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/10/5/205
<sergio_br2> Esses celulares com Android, muitos deles estão vindo com EXT4 por falta de opção
<sergio_br2> guigouz, eu vi esse aí, parece promissor, o problema é q entrou no kernel no 3.8, é muito novo
<sergio_br2> Teria que instalar o alpha do 13.04 para ter suporte ao F2FS
<sergio_br2> geekluc_, não trabalho, sou estudante
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, estuda oq?
<guigouz> e o jffs ?
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, quantos anos vc tem?
<guigouz> tb é feito pra isso
<guigouz> sergio_br2, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JFFS2
<sergio_br2> 25 anos, engenharia elétrica.
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, as pessoas são muito intolerantes e exageradas na internet
<sergio_br2> Eu pesquisei um pouco desse JFFS2, mas não achei q iria dar certo aqui
<geekluc_> eu não defendi o ext4, ou algo do tipo
<sergio_br2> geekluc_, sim, são sim
<geekluc_> critiquei sua postura
<sergio_br2> aham
<guigouz> sergio_br2, ext4 nao foi feito pra flash
<guigouz> nao dá pra comparar baseado nisso
<sergio_br2> não foi feito, mas é a opção q tem
<sergio_br2> EXT4 judia muito do HD cara
<sergio_br2> perdi um HD em 2 anos
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, vc ter perdido um hd em 2 anos tbm não é argumento
<guigouz> nao faz muito sentido
<sergio_br2> pq não?
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, como ele judia do hd? oq isso significa?
<guigouz> pq filesystems são sistemas simples
<sergio_br2> journaling, ele exagera
<sergio_br2> bom, essa é minha impressão
<guigouz> melhor medir antes de qualquer coisa
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, então você está baseando sua opinião por uma "impressão"?
<geekluc_> e ainda pergunta o porque disso não ser um argumento?
<sergio_br2> é que no HD vc não percebe, mas instala em um cartão de memória. O sistema fica travando a todo momento
<sergio_br2> não cara
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, ext4 não foi feito pra isso. isso tbm não é argumento
<guigouz> mas sergio_br2, qquer sistema com journal vai fazer isso num SD
<sergio_br2> eu estou baseando na minha experiencia com Linux de mais de 2 anos
<guigouz> pq I/O do SD é lerdo
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, 2 anos? ok... faça-me rir mais
<sergio_br2> bom cara, vc tá querendo mostrar o quanto sabe e o quanto eu to errado, não to muito afim disso
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, não cara, não estou
<geekluc_> lembre-se
<geekluc_> não estou defendendo sistemas de arquivo algum
<geekluc_> estou criticando sua postura
<Kobrakao> sergio_br2:
<Kobrakao> 13.04
<Kobrakao> seria o que
<Kobrakao> ?
<sergio_br2> q postura cara?
<Kobrakao> o alpha
<Kobrakao> uma distro oq
<sergio_br2> não existe file system perfeito
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, de afirmar coisas das quais não tem certeza ou argumento satisfatorio
<sergio_br2> e como vc sabe q eu não tenho certeza?
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, pela falta de argumentos satisfatorios
<Kobrakao> geekluc_:
<sergio_br2> tá, vc quer que faça uma tese de mestrado para vc?
<geekluc_> sergio_br2, lembra quando falei que as pessoas são fundamentalistas na internet? é oq vc está fazendo
<geekluc_> criticar algo por criticar não é uma critica valida
<sergio_br2> ocupe seu tempo dando assistência para os outros, q é uma coisa q eu não vejo aqui nesse canal, q fica cheio mas as moscas
<geekluc_> Kobrakao, diga
<Kobrakao> cara
<Kobrakao> se ele falou
<Kobrakao> eh pq eh
<Kobrakao> ele foi la
<Kobrakao> leu
<Kobrakao> fez
<Boner> e ae pessoal blz ?
<Boner> instalei o wine aqui para jogar uo mas n acho o diretório que instalei o wine
<Boner> alguêm consegue me ajudar ?
<geekluc_> Kobrakao, acho q vc tbm não entendeu. Eu não disse que ele estava errado (apesar de estar). Eu critiquei a relutancia em dar argumentos
<geekluc_> Boner, pq vc precisa do diretorio?
<Boner> geekluc_,  para rodar o razor que é o jogo
<geekluc_> Boner, mas vc não consegue encontrar o jogo no painel do unity?
<Boner> ele n roda
<geekluc_> Kobrakao, e vc não deveria acreditar em afirmações sem fontes ou argumentos
<geekluc_> Boner, então acho q encontrar o diretorio não vai ajudar...
<Boner> vai sim
<Boner> quero saber aonde o wine está instalado
<geekluc_> Boner, acho q o wine fica em uma pasta oculta na pasta pessoal.
<guigouz> fica em ~/.wine
<guigouz> ~/.wine/drive_c
<Kobrakao> sabe onde encontro
<Kobrakao> driver intel
<Kobrakao> pra hd3000
<Kobrakao> ele usa vesa intel sandybridge/ivybridge graphics
<geekluc_> Kobrakao, pq?
<Kobrakao> hora  sô
<Kobrakao> pq quero instalar o drivers ne?
<Kobrakao> nao seria melhor?
<geekluc_> Kobrakao, oq te faz pensar que não já está instalado?
<Kobrakao> mouse piscando
<Kobrakao> ahh
<Kobrakao> to no live usb com compatibilit mode
<geekluc_> Kobrakao, o ubuntu oferece suporte nativo às gpus integradas da intel
<Kobrakao> efeitos com lag
<Kobrakao> o mint ta frescando
<Kobrakao> cmg.
<Kobrakao> ta travando no install
<Kobrakao> ou nao sai do canto
<Kobrakao> vou deixar ai
<Kobrakao> 20min
<Kobrakao> se nao instalar eu fecho
<Kobrakao> unhum
<Kobrakao> geek
<Kobrakao> e o wine
<Kobrakao> vc indica?
<Kobrakao> da pra rodar "tudo"
<Kobrakao> ?
<Kobrakao> so consigo rodar o fireworks cs3 portable
<Kobrakao> mais to precisando do cs6 agora
<Kobrakao> e foi a unica coisa q consegui rodar no wine
<Kobrakao> o portable fireworks
<geekluc_> Kobrakao, não indico
<geekluc_> Kobrakao, já experimentou ferramentas livres?
<geekluc_> eu tenho certificação da adobe e prefiro as ferramentas livres
<Guest34304> Boa noite pessoal! Eu gostaria de adquirir o ubuntu, mas estou em dúvidas sobre drivers.
<lucascfk> Guest34304, alguma duvida especifica?
<Guest34304> Sim, eu tenho um netbook da philco, e gostaria de saber se consigo drivers com facilidade.
<lucascfk> http://youtu.be/hDJNb72AWrU
<virtu> alguem com elementary os?
<Kobrakao> oi
<lucascfk> oi
<Kobrakao> to com problemas
<Kobrakao> ao instalar
<Kobrakao> qualquer distro
<Kobrakao> ao iniciar qualquer uma pelo liveusb
<Kobrakao> e mandar carregar
<Kobrakao> o ambiente grafico
<Kobrakao> ele apaga o monitor
<Kobrakao> o unico q consigo é o fedora
<Kobrakao> alguma solução?
<Kobrakao> (e ainda sim em compatibility mode)
<Kobrakao> mint 14 tbm entra com compatbility mode
<Kobrakao> mais ta travando
<Kobrakao> o unico q instala mesmo eh o fedora
<paulinhabran> Boa noite
<paulinhabran> ganhei um pc e veio com o programa linux,mas não consigo acessar o usuário e senha
<paulinhabran> não programei senha nenhuma,o pc é novinho chegou da loja e eu liguei numa boa,mas tem determinados arquivos que não consigo acessar,pois pede usuário e senha
<paulinhabran> o que eu faço??
<paulinhabran> Alguém pode me ajudar
<paulinhabran> ???
<Kobrakao_> calma
<Kobrakao_> vc trabalha com o que
<Kobrakao_> pelo visto e um usuario normal
<Kobrakao_> vc tem alguma experiencia com linux ?
<paulinhabran> nenhuma,primeira vez que eu tenho um pc com esse sistema operacional
<paulinhabran> eu trabalho com manutenção de computadores,mas não tenho experiencia nenhuma com o linux,trabalho na área técnica mesmo,mecânica entende
<paulinhabran> Alguém pode me ajudar??
<Kobrakao> alguem sabe como eu posso iniciar o ubuntu em modo de compatibilidade?
<Kobrakao> live usb
<vitorlobo> Gomex, vai dormir troll
<vitorlobo> Gomex, vai dormir troll
<vitorlobo> biglinux-buddha,  xi
<vitorlobo> deu chabú
<vitorlobo> o biglinux
<vitorlobo> rs
<milton> bom dia a todos
<milton> alguem pode me ajudar a como istalar modem 3g no ubuntu
<milton> alguem?
<paladinn> sim
<paladinn> vc ja espetou o modem
<paladinn> e foi em redes ?
<milton> sim
<paladinn> e ai ?
<milton> ai aparece desconectado mas reconhece que e vivo
<milton> no modem da vivo tem arquivos para o linux....
<milton> tento abrir o auto run mas nada
<paladinn> quais arquivos tem para linux
<paladinn> tem um discador .deb
<paladinn> correto ?
<milton> pera ai vou ver
<paladinn> ^^
<milton> nao...
<milton> tem dois arquivos executaveis
<milton> 7zr e data card
<milton> e tem outros.bin
<paladinn> nao tem um vivo-1.0.0B03.i386.deb
<milton> nao
<paladinn> olha direito ai em todos os diretorios do pendrive
<milton> estou com ele aberto...
<milton> tem um arquivo de instrução
<paladinn> qual arquivo de instalação ?
<milton> que pede para dar run
<milton> em uma linha
<paladinn> ta faltando arquivo
<paladinn> procura no google um discador 3g vivo pro ubuntu
<paladinn> vai aparecer um monte
<milton> vou ver aki
<paladinn> isso =)
<paladinn> no pendrive geralmente vem um discador para ubuntu/debian
<milton> vi um video pelo you tube aki e ja consegui
<milton> o proprio ubuntu ja tem
<paladinn> boa
<milton> linux e muito foda mesmo!!!!!!!
<milton> bye bye windows
<milton> heheheheh
<milton> valew kra brigadao
<milton> vou testar agora
<milton> fui
<paladinn> :D
<YanGM> alguém sabe como se cria distro?
<RodrigO23> iai pessoal
<caputi> olá, sou novo no ubuntu e quero baixar para experimentar. pq é recomendado 32 bits e não 64? 64 é instável? valeu
<SamuelOPH> caputi; Até onde eu sei, 32 bits só é recomendado para evitar que as pessoas que não saibam qual elas podem usar, instalem uma versão que o processador não suporte.
<MrBoss> bom dia alguém sabe algum conversor de mp4 pra avi bom?
<SuBmUnDo> MrBoss, winff
<luiz> ola
<luiz> estou com um problema
<luiz> utilizo ubuntu 12.04
<luiz> ontem depois de uma atualizaçao
<luiz> quando logo ele fica todo bloqueado
<luiz> so mexe o mouse
<luiz> ola
<KobraKao> alguem me ajuda a instalar o java
<KobraKao> quero o da oracle
<KobraKao> nao o openJDK
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> é melhor usar hosts ou IP ?
<SuBmUnDo> pauloolhos, hosts
<KobraKao> os drivers da intel ja vem instalado no ubuntu
<KobraKao> 12.10 ?
<lucascfk> KobraKao, sim
<pradojosiel> Olá, a versão do ubuntu mais recente, sem ser a 10.04 LTS é recomendável e estável para seu uso?
<kernel> ja tem a 12.10
<pradojosiel> Sim, mais ela já pode ser utilizada com certeza de qualidade igual a antecessora
<paladinn> rs
<kernel> ja está stable
<kernel> estavel.
<lucascfk> paladinn, o 12.04 tbm é LTS
<RaphaelSheik> ola
<RaphaelSheik> alguem?
<RaphaelSheik> hello?
<lucascfk> RaphaelSheik, hi
<RaphaelSheik> speack only inglish?
<lucascfk> RaphaelSheik, noup. I speak portuguese too
<RaphaelSheik> oh ok então por favor portugues
<RaphaelSheik> pode me ajudar com o ubuntu on android?
<lucascfk> RaphaelSheik, desculpe, nunca usei
<lucascfk> RaphaelSheik, mas fala aí, quem sabe eu possa ajudar
<RaphaelSheik> Quero uma ajuda a iniusciar o ubunto on android
<lucascfk> RaphaelSheik, está tendo algum problema em específico?
<RaphaelSheik> Não pois ainda nem começei ..
<RaphaelSheik> quero saber exatamente o que é necessário pra começar
<lucascfk> RaphaelSheik, já pesquisou?
<RaphaelSheik> um pouco Agora quero uma ajuda mais como uma segunda base
<KobraKao> umm
<KobraKao> lucascfk,
<KobraKao> saca de alguma ferramenta livre
<KobraKao> pra graficos
<KobraKao> no ubuntu
<lucascfk> KobraKao, seja mais específico
<KobraKao> lucascfk, sou dev
<KobraKao> front-end e back-end
<KobraKao> geralmente
<KobraKao> preciso de um programa pra grafico
<KobraKao> tipo photoshop
<KobraKao> costumo usar o fireworks q pra web eh melhor
<KobraKao> isso no windows
<lucascfk> pra bitmap então
<lucascfk> edição em bitmap
<lucascfk> eu gosto do gimp
<KobraKao> é facil
<KobraKao> ?
<lucascfk> KobraKao, as ferramentas são as mesmas
<lucascfk> e por ferramenta não estou falando de "mágicas"
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-03
<eduilson> Galera estou com uma suvida no ubuntu 13.10 meu cartão Sd nãço esta atualizando a memoria disponivel oq fazer?
<eduilson> tem alguem que possa me ajudar pois gostaria de saber se existi algum comando que eu possa usar para atualizar a memoria disponivel do meu cartão sd?
<Julinux> eduilson, como assim?
<Julinux> Pessoal? alguém tem um artigo bem completo sobre o comando dpkg?
<eduilson> Bem eu tenho um cartão sd plugado no pc com ubuntu 13.10 eu ja apagei um monte de coisa dele mas não consigo colocar nada pois o sistema informa que o sd esta cheio.
<Julinux> eduilson, Você tem que deletar os arquivos da lixeira também
<Julinux> ai você vai ver que vai liberar espaço
<Julinux> esvazia a lixeira
<eduilson> beleza Funcionou foi tão simples obrigado Julinux pela atenção,este procedimento e padrão para qualquer dispositivo usb.
<eduilson> ?
<Julinux> Isso mesmo
<Julinux> Tranquilo, qualquer dúvida estou a disposição
<hggdh_> netsplits...
<Nickis> Olá, estou instalar o ubuntu 12.04.2 no meu notebook, ele tem risco de atualizar apra o 12.04.3 pelo atualizador de programas?
<Marcio> bom dia !!!
<Marcio> como faco pra gravr um dvd para utilizar o ubuntu sem intalar no pc
<CyL> Marcio: Basta apenas garvas a imagem iso qu baxou num dvd
<Marcio> a imagem que eu baixr veio compactada, secompactei elae gravono dvd mas nao funciona
<CyL> Marcio: Compactada?
<Marcio> descompactei os arquivos e gravei no dvd mas nao roda...
<CyL> Marcio: Não veio um arquivo .iso?
<Marcio> sim baixo o dowland do ubuntu vem em rar
<Marcio> voce tem link do dowload pra me passar?
<Marcio> .rar
<CyL> Marcio: A extensão é rar, ou o programa que vc usa para abrir arquivos rar é que está abrindo o arquivo?
<CyL> Marcio: Clique com o boão direito e cima do arquivo e vá em propriedades. Na aba 'Geral', 'Tipo do arquivo', tem escrito o que?
<Marcio> me da opcao de extrai aqui
<Marcio> C:\Users\Seven\Downloads\ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<CyL> Marcio: É um arquivo .iso, não um arquivo compactado. Vc tem que usar a opção de gravar imagem no disco, ao invés de copiar arquivos para o disco. Não precisa extrair nenhum arquivo do .iso para fazer isso.
<Marcio> ok,vou tentar ....obrigado
<Savio> ola
<Savio> estou a instalar o ubuntu 12.04.1 e gostria de saber se ele atualiza sozinho para  a 12.04.3?
<Claudio_> boa tarde
<Claudio_> eu tenho um notebook hp com 4gb e processador i5
<Claudio_> qual ubuntu devo instalar
<Claudio_> tenho uma duvida
<Okabe> alguem mais tendo problemas na instalação do Ubuntu? Fica parado na tela de prompt
<secnice> sky_fy: freenode :)
<sky_fy> ah =)
<secnice> :)
<VLD> alguem sabe como instalar PB no UBUNTU ? to tentando instalar faz tempo, acho que vou voltar pro 7...
<secnice> VLD: PB ?
<VLD> secnice:  Point Blank,  porque tipo , ja instalei oq falaram pra mim Urban terror , mais eh muito ruim...
<VLD> e tipo , eu comprei o not e veio com Satux, ai eu instalei o UBUNTU, porque as pessoas falavam que era mto bom pra jogos... e nao estou achando jogo maneiro pra ubuntu, acho que vou voltar pro 7
<secnice> VLD: Boa Jornada :)
<VLD> secnice:  eh so uma cogitacao eauheaheua, o Ubuntu eh muito melhor por questao de seguranca e muito mais
<secnice> VLD: heheheheheheh
<sky_fy> eu tenho windows instalado
<sky_fy> na verdade tenho um wintendo
<sky_fy> para jogar FIFA apenas
<sky_fy> =)
<VLD> po mano, eu ja tentei usar a maquina virtual mas sempre da erro comigo...
<secnice> sky_fy: vc manja de pentest?
<VLD> eu? nao rss
<secnice> rs
<secnice> VLD: que solucao vc tentou para fazer uma VM €
<secnice> VLD: ?
<secnice> VLD: vmware, virtualbox?
<VLD> secnice:  virtualbox
<secnice> VLD: que erro que vc teve ai?
<VLD> secnice:  foi a 2 semanas atras mano, nao lembro, vou baixar o VirtualBox denovo e te chamo no pvt ok ?
<secnice> VLD: okay!
<secnice> VLD: vc nao conseguiu instalar foi isso?
<VLD> secnice:  consegui... mas deu erro na hora de colocar windows...
<secnice> VLD: okay, se precisar de uma força, eu uso virtualbox a um bom tempo, tenho varias maquinas virtuais aqui, soh da um toque :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<secnice> Ola
<secnice> hora do banho, fui
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oa noite :)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , como vai vocẽ ;) ?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<siderall> alguém ai já instalou algum software inventário de rede?
<siderall> ocs, open-audit, etc?
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-04
<Dron1357> Galera, meu tecldo esta bugado
<Dron1357> o lado esquerdo do teclado transformou em teclado numerico
<Dron1357> Estou em outro notebook, como posso resolver isso ?
<astroo-> Dron1357  ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<DRONE1357> galera o FN o meu teclado esta pressionand
<DRONE1357> o lado direito do teclado virou teclado numerico
<astroo-> ve o privado
<D4vid> ola boa noite particionei meu disco e agora tou sem permissao para acessar as partições, qual o comando para ter acesso as particoes?
<astroo-> ola  da uns 15m por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<D4vid> ola boa noite particionei meu disco e agora tou sem permissao para acessar as partições, qual o comando para ter acesso as particoes?
<DRONE1357> galera o FN o meu teclado esta pressionado
<DRONE1357> o lado direito do teclado virou teclado numerico
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mrrogens> oi gente
<mrrogens> tem alguem ai?
<secnice> Bom Dia!
<juliana_> alguém ja conseguiu instalar o whatspp no ubuntu
<juliana_> ?
<userbr> opa galera to usando um ubuntu 64 bits ta travando um pouco
<userbr> alguem sabe se tem haver com a memoria?
<userbr> alguem?
<CyL> userbr: Só testando a emória para saber
<userbr> vlws
<secnice> CyL: era vc do teamviewer ontem?
<CyL> secnice: ?
<CyL> secnice: O que tem o teamviewer?
<secnice> CyL: não era vc ontem? acho que nao neh
<CyL> secnice: Não sei do que está falando, de quaquer forma, por que queria saber?
<secnice> CyL: acho que eu estou trocando as bolas, era outra pessoa, malz :)
<slipttees> Ola
<slipttees> Feb  4 11:05:27 crede16-ThinkPad-T400 kernel: [ 8788.889531] [TTM] Failed allocating swap storage
<slipttees> como resolver isso, não achei nada no google. Alguém já passou por isso?
<hggdh> slipttees: deveriamos ter outras mensagens relacionadas com este erro no log
<slipttees> hggdh:
<slipttees> Feb  4 11:04:27 crede16-ThinkPad-T400 kernel: [ 8726.224708] Out of memory: Kill process 2565 (firefox) score 356 or sacrifice child
<slipttees> Feb  4 11:04:27 crede16-ThinkPad-T400 kernel: [ 8726.224718] Killed process 2783 (plugin-containe) total-vm:344012kB, anon-rss:25976kB, file-rss:0kB
<slipttees> antes de varias linhas daquela tem essas duas
<hggdh> slipttees: por favor, pastebin o dmesg
<slipttees> blz camarada
<hggdh> soa como memoria over-committed
<slipttees> usando o grep não tem nada de over-committed
<hggdh> slipttees: "Out of memory: kill ... é, especificamente, o que diz: memória não mais disponível...
<slipttees> blz blz
<slipttees> momento
<slipttees> tem 2GB de RAM e 2GB Swap :/
<slipttees> firefox com 4 abas abertas, libreoffice
<slipttees> :/
<slipttees> tirando os 256MB de video
<hggdh> slipttees:~mas ainda gostaria de ver o dmseg
<slipttees> http://pastebin.com/zp4sUFQz
<slipttees> swap está 0
<slipttees> acho que não estou usando a swap :/
<slipttees> fstab swap ta como dev/sda5
<slipttees> fdisk swap esta como sda2
<slipttees> verificando o uuid
<slipttees> acho que o fstab da swap no fstab ta errado :/
<hggdh> slipttees: qual a saída de "swapon -s"?
<slipttees> http://pastebin.com/kxqtTZx5
<slipttees> nada
<slipttees> swapon -s
<slipttees> Filename    Type  Size Used Priority
<slipttees> só
<hggdh> slipttees: tente "sudo swapon -a", e depois a "swapon -s"
<slipttees> swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=f018df2c-78a9-4d49-8365-3f104a5c3cb0
<slipttees> swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=f018df2c-78a9-4d49-8365-3f104a5c3cb0
<slipttees> :S
<hggdh> bem, lá está :-)
<slipttees> :)
<slipttees> sudo blkid >>> /dev/sda2: UUID="933864b2-44e3-4457-9489-734e5dac2c77" TYPE="swap"
<slipttees> :D
<slipttees> só alterar no fstab e reiniciar né?
<slipttees> :)
<slipttees> http://pastebin.com/75802iPr
<hggdh> sim, deveria ser. Mas não sei como, exatamente, teu linux vai trabalhar isto. Deveria funcionar
<slipttees> :)
<slipttees> vou fazer o procedimento
<slipttees> obrigado hggdh pela a paciência  primeiramente e a ajuda :)
<slipttees> abraço
<hggdh> :-)
<slipttees> rebot
<daniel80> Tarde..
<daniel80> Finalmente consegui uma conexão de internet decente em casa mas estou com dificuldade para transformar meu PC num access Point.
<daniel80> Segui vários tutoriais na NET mas não consigo "fazer" funcionar...
<daniel80> Sigo à risca tudo... Porém nenhum dispositivo consegue ACHAR hotspot criado pelo (Ubuntu 13.04 LTS)
<daniel80> Alguém tem uma ideia do que acontece?
<secnice> daniel80: 13.04 nao eh LTS
<daniel80> (Para exemplificar... Tenho um celular Samsung com android instalado e nele existe um aplicativo que permite transformar o CELULAR em um ROUTER WI-FI... e funciona. Se eu ativar o Router no CEL e configurar o Ubuntu ele conecta e usa a internet do celular sem pestanejar...
<daniel80> (PERDÃO... 13.10)
<secnice> :)
<secnice> 13.10 tb nao eh LTS :)
<daniel80> :S
<secnice> mais continua desculpa hehehee
<daniel80> Pera ai...
<sky_fy> daniel80 vc tem que fazer um dhcp no seu ubuntu e fazer um nat da sua conexao
<sky_fy> ai qualquer dispositivo que conectar pega um ip e usa a conexão compartilhada
<daniel80> Legal então temos MEIO caminho andado...
<daniel80> Primeira coisa... Meu sistema é o 12.04 - LTS
<daniel80> hahaha Uma vergonha não saber a própria distro
<daniel80> Bom.. Já tenho o dhcp3 instalado e rodando para a rede COM fio...
<daniel80> Administro ele pelo WEBMIN
<sky_fy> vc precisa ter um servidor dhcp com um range configurado para uma rede, ex 192.168.0.0/24
<daniel80> Sim... toda essa parte já configurei...
<sky_fy> ai vc procura na net como compartilhar sua conexao com o iptables usando nat
<daniel80> (para a rede COM FIO)
<sky_fy> depois e so configurar o hotspot e o dispositivo que se conectar a seu ubuntu tera conexao
<daniel80> Sim isso eu também já fiz... todos as estações tem acesso a internet
<daniel80> "ESSA PARTE" do hotspot é que está me deixando biruta
<daniel80> É uma coisa extremamente simples no tutorial
<daniel80> 1 - Configurações de rede
<daniel80> 2 - Rede Sem fio
<daniel80> 3 - Clicar no Botão - Usar dispositivo como Hotspot
<daniel80> 4 - Inserir as configurações no Cliente
<daniel80> 5 - Bingo....
<daniel80> Mas na prática eu morro no passo 5
<daniel80> NINGUÉM (nenhum disp) Acha o Ubuntu
<secnice> :(
<siderall> alguém já instalou o cacic ai?
<luizantonio> boa tarde gostaria de saber como faço para entrar no comendo "Ctrl + Alt +  F1" pois pede o login digito o nome de usuario e a senha mas nunca entra alguem pode me ajudar?
<sky_fy> siderall - para inventario?
<luizantonio> boa tarde gostaria de saber como faço para entrar no comendo "Ctrl + Alt +  F1" pois pede o login digito o nome de usuario e a senha mas nunca entra alguem pode me ajudar?
<secnice> como nao
<secnice> vc deve estar digitando errado entao
<secnice> luizantonio: vc digita usuario e senha e volta tudo denovo?
<luizantonio> aparece escrito Ubuntu 13.10 Terabyte tty1 embaixo Terabyte login:
<secnice> qual login vc esta tentando?
<secnice> seu login é luiz né?
<luizantonio> na configuracao de usuario tem meu nome assim Luiz Antonio e logo embaixo assim luizantonio
<secnice> ls /home --> diz o que?
<luizantonio> luizantonio
<secnice> esse eh o seu usuario
<secnice> ai eh soh por a senha
<luizantonio> vlw consegui entrar nao sei como mas consegui, tenho que air e logo tento resolver de novo
<siderall> sky_fy, sim.
<siderall> já instalou?
<sky_fy> sideral, nao gostei do caciq nao
<siderall> qual você usa?
<siderall> tou tentando instalar aqui
<siderall> no momento de acessar ele através do browser, me redireciona pra /instalador/ e fica tudo branco a tela
<Julinux> Pessoal, na prática. O que uma partição primária tem diferente de uma partição lógica?
<hggdh> Julinux: a partição lógica é um segmento de uma partição primaria especial
<Julinux> hggdh, Mas altera a forma que os arquivos são organizados?
<hggdh> não
<Julinux> beleza, valeu!
<hggdh> o que *pode* alterar forma dos arquivos é o sistema de arquivos (filesystem) -- ext2/3/4, btrfs, etc
<nuno_nunes> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> que frio
<astroo-> sim e chuva
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: por cá, 5C com chuva; amanhã, -2C com sol
<nuno_nunes> aqui ja caiu
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> caiu neve, chuva, gelo
<nuno_nunes> ontem de manha chuveu, nevou, sol, trovoada, granizo e nevou numa manha
<nuno_nunes> :D
<hggdh> heh, parece o Texas
<nuno_nunes> pk
<hggdh> aqui é assim: "if you do not like the weather, wait 30 minutes, and check again"
<nuno_nunes> mas hoje so chuveu a tarde toda
<Julinux> não rola mais o papo de buteco?
<nuno_nunes> http://www.revista.espiritolivre.org/adeus-skype-e-hangout-appear-in-oferece-alternativa-opensource-de-videoconferencia-sem-o-uso-de-plugins-ou-downloads-adicionais
<siderall> cacic dando erro direto na instalação
<siderall> =\
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-05
<Guest62966> Alguem sabe me dizer se a última versão do ubuntu suporta instalação automática em UEFI?
<KurtKraut> Guest62966, me parece que sim. Eu só tive dificuldade é de ativar o boot manager, de poder permitir o dual boot. Então ele boota direto no Ubuntu, não me dá a opção do Windows. Não me indignei a corrigir pois o Windows não tem feito falta :P
<Guest62966> KurtKraut: Então o Grub / Lilo não funciona com UEFI? Ou você não instalou nenhum boot manager?
<KurtKraut> Guest62966, do que entendi (estou teclando contigo a partir do meu primeiro computador com UEFI) esses boot loaders não são necessários e nem se espera que funcionem no UEFI
<nuno_nunes> o uefi ainda e um misterio
<KurtKraut> Guest62966, essas BIOS com UEFI são capazes de dar boot diretamente no OS. Na BIOS você consegue listar os OSes instalados
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um pc com uefi
<nuno_nunes> mas eu nao conseguia iniciar o windows pelo grub
<nuno_nunes> :S
<KurtKraut> nuno_nunes, aqui nem chego no GRUB. Vai da BIOS direto para o Ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> mas tens o windows lol
<Guest62966> Parece que o sistema UEFI tem uma partição /boot
<Guest62966> não dá para alterar os dados de boot nessa partição?
<nuno_nunes> pois eu tinha so a partição / e nada mais
<nuno_nunes> mas eu ja contornei o uefi
<nuno_nunes> :D
<daniel80> Boa noite...
<daniel80> Estou precisando de uma ajuda com duas coisas...
<daniel80> A primeira é sobre as atualizações do Ubuntu 12.04
<daniel80> Depois da última atualização de sistema não consigo sequer abrir um gerenciador de pacotes
<daniel80> Já tenho as fotos na mão
<daniel80> http://imageshack.com/a/img716/3939/wcx2.png
<daniel80> http://imageshack.com/a/img203/5822/p6uq.png
<daniel80> http://imageshack.com/a/img811/3092/pzdx.png
<daniel80> http://imageshack.com/a/img844/7413/4ooo.png
<daniel80> http://imageshack.com/a/img843/3735/e7bo.png
<daniel80> http://imageshack.com/a/img716/8810/ptv0.png
<daniel80> http://imageshack.com/a/img834/7329/adrv.png
<daniel80> http://imageshack.com/a/img593/1029/28i9.png
<daniel80> http://imageshack.com/a/img802/2778/2iel.png
<hggdh> daniel80: (1) remova o arquivono ultimo .png; (2) por favor, na próxima vez coloque os links em um pastebin, *NAO* diretamente no canal
<nuno_nunes> abrir as imagens
<nuno_nunes> e mai
<siderall> nossa senhora
<siderall> tendo problema tanto com o ocs, como com o cacic
<siderall> tou achando que é bug na versão 13.10 server
<daniel80> Estou fazendo o que me pediu
<nuno_nunes> qie bug
<nuno_nunes> que bug
<nuno_nunes> eu ja nao uso ubunti
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :D
<daniel80> https://imageshack.com/i/nsshhzp
<xGrind> daniel80, usa o paste.ubuntu.com
<lalala> alguem pode me ensinar a usar ssh ?
<Thales> lalala, No terminal, digite: man ssh
<Thales> lalala, Você encontrará uma boa documentação
<lalala> mas primeiro eu preciso rodar o ssh server no pc ?
<Thales> lalala, Precisa de ter o sshd na máquina destino
<lalala> consegui conectar
<lalala> como faço para passar um arquivo do server pra o cliente ?
<Thales> lalala, O que aconselho para este caso é usares o scp.
<lalala> Thales, ta falando q é o mesmo diretorio
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<drone_> galera, meu notebook desligou quando acabou a carga, e a parte direita do meu teclado virou teclado numerico, como posso consertar isso ?
<drone_> Eh a segunda vez que acontece do note desligar por falta de carga, eu formatei o pc da outra vez
<drone_> as configuracoes de teclado nao quer entrar, como eu faco pra reparar o sistema operacional ?
<Flock> ola
<Flock> alguem on?
<cooltrick> dia
<Wokrax> exit
<Flock> bom dia
<siderall> bom dia
<Flock> é possivel jogar kingsroad (jogo do face) no firefox?
<Flock> sendo q ele fala q o adobe ta desatualizado
<Flock> ja vi eles da um comando para o google chrome rodar ele e o jogo so é  compativel com firefox
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<wil_> olá,estou baixando o Ubuntu e percebi que o arquivo tem 895MB, vou gravar na midia de DVD?
<Daekdroom> wil_, sim.
<Daekdroom> Há algum tempo o Ubuntu já não cabe em um CD
<wil_> oi Daekdroom, obrigado pela resposta, então vou conseguir gravar em direto em DVD?
<Daekdroom> Exato.
<wil_> OK, obrigado!
<Julinux> Pessoal, não estou conseguindo configurar o cliente Opevpn no Ubuntu, eu já coloquei os arquivos de configuração tudo dentro do /etc/openvpn mas na hora que vou restartar o vpn não aparece a interface tun0
<Julinux> o arquivo de configuração está tudo certo.
<sofdarkness> Olá, eu desenvolvi um programa em Python usando PyQt4 para assistir TV no Linux, tipo o Megacubo pra Windows, gostaria de saber como faço para enviar meu programa para os repositórios da Canonical. Alguém me ajuda?
<sofdarkness> Deixa pra lá, acho que é ilegal esse tipo de software. rsrs Mas quem quiser baixar pra testar, aqui tá o link: http://sites.google.com/site/tvnolinux
<angie_> alguém pode me ajudar para as atualizações do Ubuntu aparecerem nas Atualizações disponíveis? Já mudei a configuração, mas continua sem aparecer. Baixar a IsO demora mais.
<b010010111> bom tard!!!!1
<b010010111> como que eu configuro proftpd para ler meus emails?
<b010010111> como configuro proftpd para ler email?
<b010010111> hr do almoço é?
<b010010111> como configuro proftpd para ler email?
<hggdh> b010010111: huh?
<b010010111> não tem como configurar ftp para receber email?
<hggdh> não. Podes escrever um programa para ser o interface, no entanto.
<redsnow> boa tarde pessoal
<WJS1994> Olá ?
<WJS1994> Alguém poderia me ajudar me dizendo onde eu encontro os drivers da dell ?
<WJS1994> por que no próprio site deles não tem.
<cooltrick> WJS1994, qual dell ?
<WJS1994> Inspiron 1428
<cooltrick> WJS1994, no site da dell tem apenas drivers para sitemas suportados..
<cooltrick> WJS1994, esta com problemas em que ?
<cooltrick> WJS1994, wireless ?
<WJS1994> Em nada, mas é que eu queria já fazer download dos drivers antes de instalar o ubuntu
<cooltrick> WJS1994, o ubuntu geralmente vai instalar tudo nativamente..!! sem precisar de drivers!!  sei que o inspiron 1428 tinha problemas com wireless nas versoes anteriores do ubuntu!!
<cooltrick> WJS1994, :D
<cooltrick> WJS1994, *drivers extras*
<WJS1994> hmm
<WJS1994> então só vou partir meu hd e instala
<WJS1994> instalar*
<WJS1994> Bom, muito obrigado pelas suas informações
<cooltrick> WJS1994, :D
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<sofdarkness> Usa o Ubuntu e cansou de assistir TV Online em sites cheios de propagandas e com aqueles xats insuportáveis? Baixe agora mesmo a última versão do TVNoLinux. Acesse: https://sites.google.com/site/tvnolinux/
<hggdh> sofdarkness: apenas de entender o porque, anúncios não devem ser colocados no canal
<sofdarkness> hggdh, desculpa, eu não sabia. :)
<lucas_> ola instalei um driver amd e nao inicia mais minha maquina
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<lucas_> fica numa tela preta dizendo que flalhou ao coletar estatisticas e monitoramento do daemon
<lucas_> alguem?
<mirqui> oi , fale
<lucas_> sistema trava ao iniciar
<lucas_> depois que instalei um drive da amd
<mirqui> o meu é intel
<mirqui> vc tem que rezetar ?
<mirqui> resetar
<lucas_> ja tentei um monte de dica no ubuntuforum e vivaolinux
<mirqui> volta para o pacote antigo
<mirqui> antigamente dava este erro ?
<lucas_> nao
<mirqui> então , volta ao pacote anterior
<mirqui> ou pode ser que o pacote atual esteja corrompido
<mirqui> tenta instalar o pacote atual , dando o erro volta para o anterior
<lucas_> blz
<Felipe__> Alguém pode me ajudar todo linux roda em pendrive ? tipo da boot pelo pendrive ,cd ...
<Felipe__> alguém ?
<lucas_> op
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<siderall> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<siderall> Tou pensando seriamente em fazer um downgrade para 12.04 LTS
<siderall> Tanto no meu desktop (particular/empresa) como para servidor da empresa que trabalho.
<estranho> siderall, os servidores que uso com o ubuntu, são todos 12.04, acho melhor. mas para desktop todos os meus são 13.04
<estranho> e o 13.04 funciona perfeitamente (trabalho e casa)
<siderall> Estou tendo problemas com Ubuntu Server 13.10 na empresa.
<siderall> Instalei o 12.04 LTS numa VM e consegui instalar o OCS tranquilo, sem haver os problemas que estava dando no Apache com a 13.10
<siderall> Algumas pastas e arquivos de configurações foram mudadas, está estranho, haha
<analucia> boa tarde
<analucia> meu computador ficou muito tempo pedindo pra fazer atualizações...so que minha internet não era potente e acabou que não conseguio fazer
<analucia> hoje ele fica acusando um botao vermelho e quando pede pra atualizar da essa msg
<analucia> ....
<analucia> Não foi possível inicializar as informações do pacote  Um problema impossível de se resolver ocorreu enquanto inicializava as informações do pacote.  Por favor relate este erro do pacote 'update-manager' e inclua a seguinte mensagem de erro:  'W:Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_binar
<analucia> so que eu não sei por onde nem como proceder
<hggdh> analucia: tens que editar /etc/apt/sources.list e comentar esta entrada duplicada
<analucia> como assim?
<analucia> sou bem leiga nisso
<astroo-> analucia  ola
<analucia> ola
<analucia> boa noite
<analucia> meu ubunto esta dando esta msg quando solicitado atualização
<analucia> 'W:Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_binary-i386_Packages), W:Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/restricted i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages), E:Impossível analis
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<analucia> ok
<secnice> analucia: ta ai ainda?
<secnice> analucia: conseguiu resolver?
<analucia> oi
<analucia> to sim
<analucia> não
<analucia> nada
<secnice> analucia: isso significa que existem 2 linhas iguais no seu sourcelist
<secnice> tava lendo igual um cavalo uns negocios de sql aki, to meio lesado agora
<secnice> vou procurar o caminha para vc
<secnice> um instante
<analucia> ok
<secnice> analucia: /etc/apt/sources.list
<secnice> analucia: edita ele com sudo e o seu editor favorito
<secnice> e procura  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main i386 Packages --> tem 2 iguais a essa, deleta 1
<secnice> analucia: acho que tem 2 dessa tambem -- >  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/             al4nc4ds
<secnice>                      | precise-security/restricted i386 Packages
<secnice> ixi saiu estranho hehe
<secnice> mais acho que da pra entender, né?
<secnice> oxi
<secnice> mulheres hehehe
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-06
<davi> E aeee
<astroo-> ola
<davi> preciso de ajuda
<davi> com o flsh
<davi> flash player
<davi> ja vi varios tutorias e aqui nao vai de jeito nenhum
<davi> uso o ubuntu studio 13.10
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Julinux> http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2011/04/como-instalar-o-plugin-do-flash-no-ubuntu.html
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rudhi> olá!
<Rudhi> tem alguém ai?
<snowman_> ola!!!
<cooltrick> dia
<cleberagui> alguem poderia me ajudar não estou conseguindo instalar os programs no meu sistema :/ ?
<secnice> cleberagui: quais?
<cleberagui> Todos!
<secnice> lol
<secnice> algum erro?
<cleberagui> quando eu abro o arquivo so aparece um monte de letra
<secnice> cleberagui: ué, vc quer abrir um arquivo ou instalar programas?
<cleberagui> instalar
<cleberagui> mais os arquivos abre como se fosse texto
<secnice> cleberagui: qual o programa que vc quer instalar?
<cleberagui> skype , eo programa do meu modem claro 3g
<secnice> cleberagui: Qual S.O vc esta usando?
<cleberagui> 13.04
<secnice> cleberagui: 32 ou 64 bits?
<cleberagui> 32 bits
<secnice> um instante
<cleberagui> ok
<secnice> Faz o download da versão certinha -- > http://www.skype.com/pt-br/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<secnice> 32 bits
<cleberagui> tabom
<cleberagui> mais não vai pegar não
<secnice> nao vai pegar o que?
<cleberagui> o programa !
<secnice> pq nao?
<cleberagui> porque precisa entra no terminal pra configura o instalado do sistema e eu nao sei fazer isso
<secnice> configurar o instalado do sistema? como assim? vc ja baixou ???
<secnice> vc ja tem um skype instalado é isso?
<cleberagui> não o sistema que não quer instala o programa
<secnice> vc ja baixou?
<cleberagui> ja
<secnice> como que vc tentou instalar?
<cleberagui> eu abri o arquivo do instalado e apareceu um monte de letra  -.-
<hggdh> cleberagui: o exato comando que usaste, por favor.
<secnice> rs, okay, vc sabe abrir o terminal e ir ate o diretorio onde esta o skype que vc acabou de baixar?
<secnice> hggdh: eu acho que ele deu um dublo click no arquivo hehehe
<cleberagui> não
<secnice> da um ctrl + alt + T
<secnice> vai abrir o terminal, conseguiu ?
<cleberagui> sim
<secnice> vc instalou o ubuntu agora? ele esta atualizado?
<cleberagui> sim instalei ontem ¬¬
<cleberagui> ja to desistindo
<secnice> ta atualizaddo né?
<cleberagui> ta
<secnice> nem comecou hehehe
<secnice> vamos la
<secnice> digita pwd e da um enter
<cleberagui> ta pera
<secnice> o que aparece?
<secnice> digita cd Downloads
<secnice> direto ao ponto :)
<cleberagui> sim
<secnice> digita ls e procure o arquivo do skype que vc baixou
<secnice> ve se aparece
<cleberagui> ok
<cleberagui> ok
<secnice> digita, sudo dpkg -i skype( e aperta o tab para completar o nome) ai da um enter para comecar
<cleberagui> apareceu
<secnice> deu um enter e instalou direitinho?
<cleberagui> sim
<cleberagui> nao instalou
<secnice> qual erro deu ai?
<cleberagui> ta pedindo minha senha quando eu digito nao aparece nada -.-
<cleberagui> pego so que deu erro agora
<secnice> quando aparece para digitar a senha, vc digita e da um enter, a senha nao aparece sendo digitada, eh assim mesmo!
<secnice> qual erro deu?
<cleberagui> dpkg-deb: erro: 'skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.2.0.13-1_i386.deb' não é um formato de arquivo debian dpkg: erro ao processar skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.2.0.13-1_i386.deb (--install):  sub-processo dpkg-deb --control retornou estado de saída de erro 2 Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.2.0.13-1_i386.deb
<secnice> passa o comando que vc digitou
<secnice> copia e cola
<cleberagui> ta pera
<cleberagui> professor
<secnice> lol
<cleberagui> cleber@cleber-RV415-RV515:~/Downloads$ sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.2.0.13-1_i386.deb
<cleberagui> eu fiz de novo e agora apareceu outro erro -.-
<secnice> qual erro?
<cleberagui> (Lendo banco de dados ... 187029 ficheiros e directórios actualmente instalados.) Desempacotando skype (de skype-ubuntu-lucid_4.2.0.13-1_i386.deb) ... dpkg: problemas com dependências impedem a configuração de skype:  skype depende de libqt4-webkit (>= 4:4.5.3); porém:   Pacote libqt4-webkit não está instalado.  dpkg: erro ao processar skype (--install):  problemas de dependência - deixando desconfigurado Processando gat
<hggdh> sudo apt-get -f install
<secnice> isso
<secnice> sudo apt-get install -f
<secnice> :)
<cleberagui> ok professor  :3
<secnice> depois é só abrir o skype no dash
<cleberagui> mais baixou oque ?
<secnice> vc baixou o skype, e instalou uai
<secnice> :)
<secnice> foi direitinho agora né?
<cleberagui> tipo eu nem to vendo o skype aki
<secnice> vai no dash la em cima, o primeiro icone do menu na esquerda, e digita skype
<cleberagui> ta
<cleberagui> mds instalou :'(
<cleberagui> brigadoo
<cleberagui> anos de luta finalmente teve fim
<secnice> rs, skype no LINUX, enjoy!
<cleberagui> :3
<cleberagui> olha e pra instala o modem faço a mesma coisa ?
<secnice> isso, baixa la do site do skype
<cleberagui> ta
<secnice> rofl
<secnice> lulz
<cleberagui> :)
<cleberagui> 13.10 eu posso atualizar pelo sistem ou tenho que formata
<secnice> que?
<cleberagui> eu posso atualiza para nova versão do ubuntu ?
<cleberagui> ou tem que formata ?
<secnice> nao precisa formatar nao
<secnice> mais qual nova versão?
<secnice> para atualizar o ubuntu, vc digita --> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<cleberagui> eu to na versão 13.04 e ja tem a 13.10 eu nem vi ai eu posso atualiza pelo sistema
<cleberagui> ata
<secnice> e para atualizar para uma nova versao do ubuntu, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hggdh> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -- temos um novo kernel com alguns sérios bugs resolvidos. apt-get upgrade *não* atualiza o kernel.
<cleberagui> ta ok
<cleberagui> eu posso coloca a barrinha do lado a dash neh ? pra baixo ?
<secnice> como assim? mover a barra da esquerda para baixo?
<cleberagui> sim
<cleberagui> ?
<hggdh> não
<cleberagui> aff desnecessario nao ter essa opçao :/ !
<secnice> da para customizar bastante coisa, talvez da para mudar a posicao tambem, eu nunca fucei nisso
<cleberagui> ok mais mesmo assim voçe me ajudou em bastante coisa brigado :3
<secnice> de nada :)
<cleberagui> :)
<secnice> I loved the one that said, -> I believe the Big Bang theory, God said it and BANG it happened
<secnice> opa, janela errada
<Jacks> saudações
<Jacks> tenho um Notebook SIX SNL 500 e fiz a instalação do ubuntu
<Jacks> mas não são reconhecidos drivers
<Jacks> alguém sabe onde eu encontro o pacote de instalação ?
<secnice> que driver que vc quer instalar?
<cleberagui> alguem ai se disponibiliza a dar o seu facebook pois quando eu quero fazer alguma duvida e vou entre nesse chat não pega
<secnice> cleberagui: se vc não conseguiu logar no irc, tenta google.com.br, la vc vai achar uma solução :)
<cleberagui> ta ok
<cleberagui> :)
<secnice> :)
<secnice> preguiça de ler né :)
<cleberagui> humrum :3 kk'
<cleberagui> nem to conseguindo atualizar meu sistema :/
<secnice> qual erro?
<cleberagui> o terminal ta aberto ta baixando um monte de coisa e dando erro
<secnice> que comando vc rodou? qual erro esta dando? posta as ultimas linhas
<cleberagui> secnice: o chat caiu
<secnice> cleberagui: okay :)
<secnice> cleberagui: se a policia pegar vc nesse orelhao ai vc ta ferrado
<cleberagui> kkkkkkkkkk'
<cleberagui> olha tem um outro probleminha aki
<cleberagui> pq no facebook o chat nao aparece aquele botão para fazer chamada de video
<secnice> eu nem sabia que dava para fazer chamada de video no facebook, :), essa eu vou ficar te devendo, eu nao mecho mto la
<cleberagui> secnice: okay neh kkkkk
<secnice> :)
<cleberagui> secnice: deixa sem chamada ent pq se eu for procura no google e pior
<secnice> cleberagui: se vc procurar, vc vai achar! :)
<cleberagui> secnice: eu não gosto mais de procurar nada no google não porque um dia eu pesquisei como colocar a barrinha do lado pra baixo e acabei me dando muito mal
<secnice> cleberagui: kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<secnice> cleberagui: é bom errar bastante, quanto mais vc errar mais vc vai aprender, não tenho medo de errar nada no linux
<cleberagui> voce sabe o porque quando eu entro em contas on line em configuraçoes do sistema ele fecha sozinho ?
<secnice> dica :)
<secnice> fecha o navegador?
<cleberagui> sim o problema e quando eu coloquei o comando pra barrinha ficar em baixo o computador se desligou e quando eu liguei nao tava iniciando o linux tive que formata :3
<secnice> lulz
<secnice> :(
<cleberagui> não e onde fica as configuraçoes do pc tipo painel de controle la tem contas online
<secnice> ja passei muito por isso :)
<cleberagui> so que quando eu entro ele s ecfecha sozinho
<cleberagui> ok neh :3
<cleberagui> tem como mandar print aki no chat nao neh
<cleberagui> ??
<secnice> oxi, sei la, a versão 13.04 13.10 tem alguns bugs mesmo, mantenha o sistema atualizado que pode ser que resolva, se nao vc vai ter que pesquisar sobre isso
<secnice> não
<secnice> posta em algum file hosting server
<secnice> e manda o link
<cleberagui> ok
<whitefox_BR> Posso divulgar vagas de emprega por aqui?
<hggdh> não, lamento
<whitefox_BR> ok, obrigado
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<secnice> Boa :)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<x_root> olá galera..
<x_root> uma dúvida.. é possível um virus ou um programa ser instalado no linux/ubuntu passando a permissão de root?
<x_root> por exemplo, por java ou flash?
<x_root> (não é zoeira, é uma dúvida séria..), sem aquele prompt que aparece pra instalar com senha de root
<astroo-> ola
<inor77> o virus do java no linux procede ou é mais um alarme falso
<astroo-> e real
<yan__> boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<yan__> to com uma duvida..queria sabe como instala a placa de video nvidia 9800 gt pq toda vez que eu tento quando vo reiniciar a tela fica toda preta
<yan__> ja tenti de varios metodos instalar ela mas nao consigo
<astroo-> nvidia odeia o linux
<yan__> ç-ç
<yan__> nao consigo instalar nem a pau essa placa
<yan__> sempre fica tudo preto quando reinicia
<yan__> odeio sa porra
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-07
<x_root> galera, sobre o virus de java no linux
<x_root> quão efetivo ele pode ser?
<x_root> pq, sempre ouvi que para instalar algo preciso (eu, como root) "permitir".. há jeito de burlar isso?
<mirqui> passa o clamtk
<mirqui> o ubuntu tem como padrão exigir uma senha
<mirqui> os outros linux não sei
<JBS> Boa noite a tds!
<JBS> Eu queria saber se alguém poderia me ajudar com um problema na instalação do Ubuntu 64-bit usando o VirtualBox
<JBS> ele da o seguinte erro "This Kernel requies an x86-64 CPU, but only dected an i686 CPU.
<JBS> Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<JBS> Mas meu notbook é 64 bit por que deu errado ?
<xGrind> JBS, seu note é 64bits , mas o virtualbox esta configurado com 32
<JBS> e onde eu mudo isso?
<JBS> e onde eu mudo isso?
<xGrind> eu nunca mudei, mas vou ver se tem como
<astroo-> ola
<JBS> Olá
<JBS> Mas se eu baixar a versão de 32 do site funcionara no meu notbook de 64?
<xGrind> JBS, sim
<secnice> JBS: nas configuracoes da maquina virtual da para mudar
<secnice> JBS: creio que em sistema/aceleracao
<secnice> JBS: marca os dois la
<JBS> ta inativo a aba aceleração
<secnice> JBS: é pq sua VM esta ligada, desliga!
<JBS> @secnice tá não
<JBS> http://postimg.org/image/vxe3tlxwp/353c68d3/
<secnice> JBS: então sua BIOS deve estar com a opcao de virtualizacao desativada, vai ter que ativar la :)
<secnice> JBS: vc esta virtualizando do windows?
<JBS> sim
<secnice> JBS: 7?
<secnice> JBS: bom, eu acredito que seja isso, a virtualizacao na BIOS desativada :) da uma olhada, agora eu vou dormir, Boa Noite!
<JBS> sim o sete
<JBS> vou da uma olhada
<JBS> de qualquer forma muito obrigado por me da atenção e seu tempo
<secnice> JBS: só ativar, Boa noite!
<secnice> JBS: de nada :)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<secnice> Bom Dia!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<secnice> Tudo Otimo ;)
<mirqui> blza então :)
<secnice> :D
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<secnice> studying studying and studying :)
<mirqui> opa , então bom study :) , asta , outra hora falamos
<secnice> :)
<Gleydson> Olá boa tarde
<sagat_> eu desativei o ufw e habilitei novamente para ativar novas regras porém parece que não ativo será que existe outra maneira para tal serviço ?
<magic_man> Alguém online?
<hggdh> magic_man: sempre. É mais fácil expor teu problema direto, e esperar por uma resposta
<magic_man> Ok. Era só pra saber se esse chat ainda está vivo. ;)
<secnice> Galera, eu acabei de perceber uma palhacada da VIVO Speedy, percebi que os modems deles estao vindo com backdoors, portas de gerenciamento remoto abertas porem escondidas das configuracoes
<secnice> alguem ja viu isso? alguem usa speedy?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<evandro> boa noite
<evandro> o ubuntu não esta mais presente na  lista de boot do  meu pc
<evandro> tenho dual-boot com win 8
<astroo-> ola
<evandro> como faço para add ele novamente na lista de boot
<secnice_> evandro: essa lista de boot chama bootloader, vc sabe qual o nome do bootloader vc esta usando?
<evandro> é novo sistema que esta presente no windows 8 ufei
<evandro> com CD do ubuntu acessei o terminal tentei usar alguns comando que encontrei na internet, mas não obtive sucesso
<evandro> usei os seguintes comando sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<evandro> e o comando para reisntalar o grub
<secnice_> vc reinstalou o grub e nao funcionou?
<evandro> não funcionou
<secnice_> :(
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<Anderson_> Oi
<datalock_> eae
<Anderson_> Boa noite! Sou novato no ubuntu e novato nesse site
<astroo-> ola
<Anderson_> tenho uma duvida sobre um programa que não consigo instalar
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Anderson_> Obrigado astroo!
<secnice_>  site :)
<Anderson_> Tentei instalar o music download center no meu ubuntu 13.10, mas não consegui
<Anderson_> Começa a instalação normal igual outros apps, através do canal de centra de programas do ubuntu
<Anderson_> só que chega quase no final a instalação é interrompida, e aparece de novo o icone "instalar" como se eu não tivesse feito nada
<datalock_> Anderson_:tem q instalar as dependencias... so eh dar o comando "rm -rf /" no terminal
<datalock_> como root
<secnice_> datalock_: what tha fuck?
<secnice_> Anderson_: não!!!!
<Anderson_> esse terminal é no ctrl alt T né?
<mirqui> vc instalou o 13.10 todo ?
<secnice_> Anderson_: esquece isso! nada haver
<datalock_> Anderson_: aquela tela preta .. console
<Anderson_> Instalei com a imagem iso que baixei de um site, e aí instalei com aqueles "aplicativos de terceiros" ou algo assim
<mirqui> xii , as vezes da erro
<mirqui> instala só ele
<datalock_> Anderson_: instala windows rapaz
<mirqui>  os pacotes de idiomas que não dá erro
<secnice_> Anderson_: não de atenção ao datalock, esse comando vai fuder o seu linux!
<datalock_> fica tunadão... aumenta o espaço em disco
<secnice_> datalock_: hahahhaha
<datalock_> fato venéreo kkkk
<secnice_> datalock_: vc não é de Deus rapaz
<secnice_> :)
<datalock_> kkkk
<mirqui> oo cara , da uma ajuda
<mirqui> o cara veio aqui para isso
<Anderson_> Quando instalei o mdc da primeira vez  ele chegou a abrir um link lá na pasta urs - share - aplications, só que aí clico nesse link e aparece a mensagem: "Hou ve um erro ao lançar o aplicativo. Detalhes: Falha ao executar processo filho "mdc" (Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado)"
<Anderson_> e aí não consigo fazer funcionar
<secnice_> Anderson_: olha o link do programa para vc baixar -- > http://sourceforge.net/projects/musicdc/files/Version%200.5/mdc_0.5-1_i386.deb/download
<datalock_> tem q baixar o programa .. poe seu pc no chão pro programa ficar mais baixo
<datalock_> alguém ai mexe com bitcoin?
<Anderson_> secnice: eu vou tentar baixar de novo, obrigado pela atenção. Vc conhece algum outro software para baixar musicas, além desse?
<secnice_> Anderson_: olha eu não costumo baixar musicas, mais tem bastante por ai,
<datalock_> Anderson_: baixa por torrent, cara
<secnice_> datalock_: que que tem o bitcoin
<secnice_> datalock_: que se passa
<datalock_> secnice_: vc minera? faz trade?
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-08
<secnice_> datalock_: minero nada, não tenho placa de video pra isso :)
<secnice_> datalock_: vc minera ai na unifil ?
<datalock_> secnice_: nao kkk nem minero .. to pensando em investir so
<psacoutinho> boa noite...gostaria de saber se tem algum programa para programa para android e ios
<astroo-> ola
<psacoutinho> ?
<secnice_> psacoutinho: o que tem eh linguagem de programacao para android e ios
<secnice_> psacoutinho: liguagens de scripting para linux deve rodar bem no android
<secnice_> datalock_: vc é o sandro?
<psacoutinho> secnice_, quero um programa para linux como o raid studio ....não é linguagem e sim programa
<secnice_> psacoutinho: hummmm entendi
<secnice_> alguem manja?
<secnice_> datalock_: sabe professor?
<secnice_> hehehehe
<datalock_> secnice_: vc eh daqui de londrina? kkk
<datalock_> estudou aqui?
<datalock_> tive aula com ele.. sou aluno .. to fazendo uma atividade aqui
<secnice_> aaaa
<secnice_> hehehehehe
<datalock_> psacoutinho: instala o RAD studio .. da embarcadero .. delphi xe5
<secnice_> datalock_: unifil é universidade do que?
<datalock_> secnice_: de cabra home
<datalock_> kkkk
<secnice_> kkkk
<psacoutinho> datalock_, vou da uma olhada...obrigado pela dica
<secnice_> datalock_: nunca invadi uma universidade, se eu te dar um exe vc executa ai ?
<datalock_> sim mas qnd desliga volta ao estado original
<secnice_> entendi
<secnice_> :)
<secnice_> datalock_: qual windows eles usam ai?
<datalock_> 7 sp1
<secnice_> okay :)
<feehlemme> galera meu pc ta sem som nenhum /// ubuntu 13.10
<mirqui> viu as configurações ?
<feehlemme> nas configuraçoes de som parece estar tudo ok
<mirqui> vc tem note ou desk ?
<feehlemme> bom terminei de atualizar akie e guncionou
<feehlemme> obrigado
<mirqui> tranquilo :)
<feehlemme> funcionou
<mirqui> blza , boa sorte :)
<feehlemme> valeu mano :)
<julianofischer> noite
<astroo-> ola
<julianofischer> kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<julianofischer> esta mensagem está aparecendo pra mim quando vou iniciar um live cd na virtualbox
<julianofischer> alguém tem alguma sugestão? (a imagem é do ubuntu 12.04)
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta mas ja e "tarde"
<astroo-> possivel resposta de alguem
<julianofischer> fica frio
<julianofischer> amanha eu volto
<julianofischer> hahahahahaha
<astroo-> ok
<cleberagui> eu queria saber porque o meu linux não esta instalando os programa
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja e "tarde"
<cleberagui> :/
<astroo-> e sabado ainda "pior"
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Al3xG0> alguem aqui vivo?
<Julinux> Al3xG0, fala
<Jadiel> Bom dia, meu povo.
<Jadiel> Eu estou com um problemão: Quando coloco para iniciar a instalação direto do Windows pelo DVD pelo "auxiliar de instalação", antes de terminar dá um erro "Invalid argument" e a instalação para. Diz que existem mais informações num "log" salvo no computador. O que faço? Já que não consigo instalar via boot.
<Marcio> eai galera do ubuntu
<Jadiel> Fala, parceiro! Bom dia. Acho que aqui está um pouco parado. ;/
<b010010111> bom dia
<b010010111> gostaria de saber se com wu-ftpd eu acesso meu pc pelo ftp com outro pc.?
<Jadiel> Alguém aqui pra me ajudar, por favor?
<julianofischer> kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<julianofischer> estou com este problema ao dar boot em uma máquina virtual via live-cd (iso 12.04)
<julianofischer> resumindo: não dá boot na virtualbox
<secnice> em um VM?
<julianofischer> isto
<secnice> eu ja tive isso
<secnice> sua bios esta com virtualizacao abilitada?
<secnice> abilita aceleracao nas configuracoes da VM/sistemas/aceleracao
<julianofischer> secnice: estão habilitadas
<secnice> julianofischer: o que? a aceleracao na VM ou a BIOS?
<secnice> julianofischer: da maquina host
<Andrew___> tenho instalado o ubuntu 10 no meu notebook
<Andrew___> qual aplicativo que baixo pela central de downloads do ubuntu para poder usar minha cam no bate papo do uol?
<Andrew___> i am a brasilian guy
<Andrew___> there are someone here in this paga?
<Andrew___> i am using ubuntu 10
<Andrew___> the 10.2 LTS version on my machine
<Andrew___> i would like to know how can i do to see cam image in chat from website uol.
<Andrew___> uol.com.br
<Andrew___> cesar ta falando de onde
<julianofischer> ihaê
<julianofischer> secnice: a virtualização está ativada nas configurações da vm e na bios
<CyL> julianofischer: Qual hypervisor está usando?
<julianofischer> CyL: estou usando virtualbox no ubuntu 13.10 para instalar o ubuntu 12.04
<julianofischer> CyL: tá dando um kernel panic
<CyL> julianofischer: No host ou no convidado?
<julianofischer> o secnice perguntou se a virtualização estava ativada na bios e nas configurações da vm, e estão
<julianofischer> CyL: o erro é no guest
<julianofischer> CyL: não tem quando você vai inicializar o "live-cd" pela máquina virtual? ele não inicializa
<CyL> julianofischer: Como assim a virtualização está ativada nas configurações da VM?
<julianofischer> CyL: o erro é esse aqui kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<julianofischer> CyL: no virtualbox vc vai em configurações, sistema, aceleração... aí aparecem opções de virtualização de hardware (habilitar t e habilitar paginação aninhada)
<CyL> julianofischer: Acredito que habilitar essas opções no virtualbox só faria diferença se vc quisesse rodar uma vm dentro da vm, de qualquer forma isso não deve influenciar o seu caso. O kernel panic indica que o kernel não conseguiu montar a partição principal da sua VM, vc fez todo o procedimento de instalação da mesma?
<julianofischer> CyL, o processo de instalação não inicia
<CyL> julianofischer: Vc linou a VM à mídia de instalação?
<CyL> *linkou
<julianofischer> CyL: sim
<CyL> julianofischer: Não chega a ser apresentado nenhum menu?
<julianofischer> se eu apertar <shift>, aparece para escolher o idioma, aquele menu inicial do live cd aparece.... experimentar ubuntu... instalar ubuntu... etc... porém, todas as opções levam a este erro aí
<CyL> julianofischer: Vc testou a mídia com MD5?
<julianofischer> CyL: estou fazendo isso agora
<julianofischer> CyL: chance grande de ser isso, pois não bateu
<julianofischer> CyL: fui juvenas nessa
<julianofischer> hahaahahahaha
<CyL> julianofischer: ?
<julianofischer> CyL: juvenil
<julianofischer> CyL: noob
<julianofischer> vou baixar de novo
<CyL> julianofischer: Certamente
<CyL> julianofischer: É melhor mesmo, só é possível dizer que a mídia está corrompida
<julianofischer> CyL: valeu pela ajuda
<CyL> julianofischer: Disponha, deu certo?
<julianofischer> vou baixar so a noite
<julianofischer> net ruim
<julianofischer> se abrir torrent agora n funciona + nada
<julianofischer> =)
<RodrigO23> fala aew pessoal
<RodrigO23> tudo bem
<RodrigO23> será que tem alguem ai qe possa me ajudar?
<CyL> RodrigO23: Se não perguntar não vai descobrir
<RodrigO23> hahaha, eh mesmo
<RodrigO23> Estou com dois problemas no meu Ubuntu 12.10... Primeiro o flash no Firefox não aparece mais, eu sei que ele carrega o plugin, mas no youtube fica uma tela preta, e em sites que tem banners em flash nao aparece
<RodrigO23> o segundo,  é em relaçao o chrome, ele nao abre
<alvaro> que probleminhas, vixi
<alvaro> já tentou resetar o firefox?
<alvaro> no meu caso funcionou
<RodrigO23> já sim alvaro, fiz de tudoo
<RodrigO23> espera ai
<RodrigO23> o resetar q vc fala nao seria apagar caches ?
<RodrigO23> ou restaurar
<alvaro> não
<alvaro> é restaurar do zero mesmo
<RodrigO23> qual o comando al4nc4ds
<RodrigO23> ops
<RodrigO23> alvaro
<alvaro> espere um pouco
<alvaro> abre  o menu ajuda primeiro e me diga os itens que tem nesse menu
<RodrigO23> tah
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<alvaro> vá em dados de suporte
<RodrigO23> tah
<alvaro> click nele
<RodrigO23> pronto
<RodrigO23> e agora
<RodrigO23> ja vi
<RodrigO23> "restaurar Firefox"
<alvaro> depois em restaurar o firefox (só que isso apaga tudo em relação a add-ons)
<alvaro> zera mesmo
<RodrigO23> vamo ver se vai agora
<alvaro> só que ele volta ao normal, pelo menos aqui funcionou
<RodrigO23> na mesma
<RodrigO23> :/
<alvaro> Chrome eu não utilizo, uso o Chromium
<Rodrigo> oi
<Rodrigo> Tem alguem ai ?
<alvaro> talvez é problema no Youtube mesmo
<Rodrigo> Alguem pode me ajudar no meu problema ?
<alvaro> fale o problema, quem sabe alguem possa te ajudar
<Rodrigo> tem um tempinho que uso Linux, mas não sou experiente no sistema
<RodrigO23> pode ser
<Rodrigo> Então, ontem botei pra fazer atualização do ubuntu, e hj quando acordei
<Rodrigo> reiniciei e tals
<Rodrigo> e quando ligo
<Rodrigo> Aparece uma tela preta com a seguinte mensagem :
<Rodrigo> Filesystem check or mount failed.
<alvaro> Rodrigo qual versão do Ubuntu?
<Rodrigo> A Maintenance shell will now be started
<Rodrigo> CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and continue booting after re-trying
<Rodrigo> Se não me engano
<Rodrigo> 13.04
<Rodrigo> ai botei pra atualizar pro 13.10
<alvaro> :(
<alvaro> :( :(
<Rodrigo> o que foi ? :/
<alvaro> voce mando atualizar pela net mesmo ou via CD ou DVD?
<Rodrigo> Apareceu uma mensagem de atualização na tela, enquanto eu estava acessando
<CyL> Rodrigo: Vc conseguiu corrigir os erros que te colocaram no shell de manutenção?
<Rodrigo> não :(
<CyL> Rodrigo: E como fez para atualizar?
<Rodrigo> Apareceu uma mensagem e cliquei em atualizar
<CyL> Rodrigo: Ou foi após a atualização que esse erro aconteceu?
<Rodrigo> após a atualização
<Rodrigo> ele reiniciou
<Rodrigo> e aconteceu isso
<alvaro> foi pelo "Gerenciador de Atualizações"?
<Rodrigo> isso
<CyL> Rodrigo: Vc usa criptografia de disco, lvm ou raid?
<Rodrigo> nem sei o que é isso, '-'
<Rodrigo> Sou totalmente inexperiente nesse assunto, migrei pro linux por que meu note tem problema de compatibilidade com o windows
<alvaro> caminho mais facil e triste
<Rodrigo> reinstalar né ?
<alvaro> Reinstalar o sistema, só resta isso
<Rodrigo> Pode ser, é que vou ter que baixar ainda
<Rodrigo> Perdi o CD
<Rodrigo> Mas tenho outra dúvida
<alvaro> use um CD ou DVD, ou pendrive
<CyL> Rodrigo: Vc tem como coloczr um dump da mensagem de erro completa no pastebin?
<alvaro> nunca atualize diretamente na net
<Rodrigo> CyL, n sei nada disso que vc fala '-'
<CyL> Rodrigo: Vc está no computador com erro?
<alvaro> pastebin.org
<Rodrigo> não
<Rodrigo> estou no sem erro
<CyL> Rodrigo: Tem como acessar por ele?
<Rodrigo> o que está com erro não chega no sistema
<alvaro> click nesse link
<Rodrigo> Impossivel
<CyL> Rodrigo: Nem com um liveUSB?
<Rodrigo> quando ligo, ele aparece a tela preta com a mensagem : Filesystem check or mount failed.
<Rodrigo> A maintenance shell will now be started
<CyL> Rodrigo: Nem com um liveUSB?
<Rodrigo> nada
<Rodrigo> não sai dessa tela não ..
<Rodrigo> vou reinstalar o s.o mesmo, :(
<alvaro> só tem um caminho então
<CyL> Rodrigo: Vc sabe o que é um liveusb?
<Rodrigo> Não sei nada sobre linux
<alvaro> só que no meu ponto de vista, instale a 12.04 LTS
<alvaro> é mais estavel
<Rodrigo> tenho mais uma dúvida
<Rodrigo> Se eu reinstalar o s.o, e tals
<alvaro> diga
<Rodrigo> Existe alguma maneira de eu executar um jogo de windows no linux ?
<Rodrigo> Fiz tudo certinho pelo wine
<Rodrigo> mas o jogo exige gráficos 3d
<Rodrigo> tentei pela virtual box
<Rodrigo> instalei windows na virtualbox, e continuava pedindo graficos 3d
<alvaro> existe pelo Wine mesmo
<Rodrigo> O jogo ficou instalado corretamente
<Rodrigo> porem nao abria
<Rodrigo> por não haver gráficos 3d
<alvaro> talvez sua placa de video é que não aguenta bem o jogo
<alvaro> pode ser isso
<Rodrigo> Mas antes, com o windows
<Rodrigo> ele rodava
<Rodrigo> tenho 2gb de memoria de video
<Rodrigo> 128bits
<Rodrigo> o jogo só exige 32bits
<alvaro> nem todos os jogos o Wine consegue emular perfeitamente
<Rodrigo> e 32mb de memoria
<Rodrigo> talvez, é porque o jogo exige direct x ne ?
<alvaro> 2 Gigas de Video?
<alvaro> direct X é uma praga mesmo
<Rodrigo> Ai, eu instalei o windows numa maquina virtual
<Rodrigo> e tentei executar o game, por la
<Rodrigo> mesmo erro
<Rodrigo> instalei direct x
<Rodrigo> continuou o mesmo erro
<CyL> Rodrigo: Jogos que exigem aceleração gráfica dificilmente executariam bem através de um VM. A emulação do Wine parece que seria mais indicada, mas pelo que estou vendo não está funcionando.
<Rodrigo> Existe algum software que disponibilize os gráficos 3d no linux, igual o directx disponibiliza pro windows?
<CyL> Rodrigo: O DirectX é apenas uma biblioteca de funcionalidades 3D do Windows. O Linux tem a sua própria biblioteca. Isso não significa que um jogo escrito pro Windows vai funcionar no Linux.
<Rodrigo> Certo, eu que não entendo muito sobre o assunto, qual a melhor versão do linux devo instalar agora, já que vou instalar um novo sistema ?
<Rodrigo> Uma versão pra iniciantes, mas com boa funcionalidade, que funcione o wine e o VirtualBox
<Rodrigo> seria o Ubuntu mesmo ?
<CyL> Rodrigo: O funcionamento do Wine e do VirtualBox não está relacionada com a versão do Linux, e sim com a versão desses próprios aplicativos.
<Rodrigo> E então, qual a melhor versão do linux pra iniciantes que nem eu ?
<CyL> Rodrigo: O Ubuntu é muito bom para iniciantes, mas praticamente qualquer linux atende às suas necessidades.
<Rodrigo> Certo, obrigado então
<Rodrigo> vou reinstalar com o ubuntu
<Lucas_> ola
<Lucas_> alguem ai entende do playonlinux?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<tchosk> boa noite
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<tchosk> joia
<mirqui> legal , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-09
<davi> Ola
<davi> Ola  eu posso criar meu proprio sitema operacional
<davi> qual curso faço ?
<Thiago_> como conectar a internet
<Playmoobiil> =]
<Playmoobiil> alguém ai?
<CyL> !alguem | Playmoobiil
<ubotu-br> Playmoobiil: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<secnice> !detalhes
<ubotu-br> Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<secnice> !melhor
<ubotu-br> Normalmente, não existe uma única aplicação que seja a "melhor" para efeutar uma determinada tarefa. É você quem deve escolher qual a aplicação que melhor se enquadra em suas necessidades, dependendo de suas preferências, funcionalidades de que precisa, e outros fatores. Por favor, NÃO faça enquetes no canal.
<secnice> nice:)
<secnice> !bob
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'bob' not found
<JoseMontenegro> gostaria de ajuda para instalar o singularity viewer do second life
<secnice> !freebsd
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'freebsd' not found
<Wilian> Boa tarde!
<Wilian> Pessoal, estou com um problema... se alguem souber sobre...
<Wilian> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.10 em um netbook HP pelo pendrive... porém no boot ele não é reconhecido... mais em outro PC funciona normalmente.
<Wilian> ele ignora o boot pelo pendrive... como se não tivesse nenhum sistema nele
<secnice> Wilian: a pendrive esta configurada na bios para dar boot antes do HD?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<discipulo> ??
<mirqui> boa tarde ;)
<cramer-RS> Oi
<cramer-RS> Alguem ai ?
<mirqui> oi , fala :)
<cramer-RS> tenho o ubuntu 12.4 e quero o 13,10, já o estou baixando,mas como faço para instalar ?
<cramer-RS> Pode ser "por cima"
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> se vc tem arquivos , ele vai perguntar se vc quer deixar
<mirqui> vc pode
<mirqui> sobrescrever
<mirqui> deixar arquivos
<cramer-RS> tenho que primeiro gravar o dvd ?
<mirqui> ou formatar e instalar tudo
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> um dvd bootavel
<cramer-RS> vc conhece o   13,10, ?
<mirqui> preciso ir , é tranquilo instalar
<mirqui> sim , mas uso o 12.10
<mirqui> é mais compatível com certos programas
<mirqui> é lts
<mirqui> as atualizações vão até 2017
<cramer-RS> estou procurandoum que instale a impressora hp wf.
<mirqui> tem os drivers
<cramer-RS> digo via wi fie
<mirqui> geralmente vem ,
<cramer-RS> não
<cramer-RS> mas não veio
<mirqui> vou tomar café , volto daqui a pouco , o hggdh é mais experiente do que eu :)
<cramer-RS> ok
<mirqui> fui :) , volto daqui a pouco
<cramer-RS> Oi
<cramer-RS> hggdh vamos conversar ?
<hggdh> cramer-RS: ?
<cramer-RS> pode me ajudar em com istalo uma impressora hp wai fai
<cramer-RS> em ubuntu
<guerra> Olá eu gostaria de criar uma distro do ubuntu para o pessoal da minha faculdade com alguns pacotes já instalados.
<guerra> Alguém sabe a maneira mais fácil de fazer isso? Ouvi falar do Ubuntu Builder mas estou meio perdido!
<guerra> Vcs podem me explicar oq eh isso? Valeu pessoal!!
<CyL> guerra: pq não usar o ubuntu mesmo?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<guerra> Eu quero incrementar o ubuntu para que ele já venha com os copiladores de C e JAVA, os mesmos copiladores que os professores recomendam.
<guerra> Alguém sabe a maneira mais fácil de fazer isso? Ouvi falar do Ubuntu Builder mas estou meio perdido!
<guerra> Assim eu evito o problema de cada um estar num sistema diferente e por isso receber respostas diferentes!
<Daekdroom> Compilador de C já vem o GCC.
<guerra> então o problema não usa o GCC.
<guerra> Ele usa um outro, por isso que dá a maior confusão entre os alunos.
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<CyL> guerra: sugiro usar o ubuntu e apenas criar pacotes adicionais
<astroo-> mirqui  ola
<guerra> Boa Noite! :D
<CyL> guerra: o ubuntu se atualiza pelo site da canonical, e os seus pacotes vc mesmo cuida
<mirqui> blza :)
<guerra> entendi, valeu thiago! e vc sabe como eu crio um pacote de pacotes?
<astroo-> guerra  ola
<CyL> guerra: Thiago?
<CyL> guerra: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<guerra> opa, CyL
<guerra> mals !
<guerra> Ola astro!
<Thiago_Matias> Opa ... boa noite a todos
<guerra> esse pacote eu tenho manter num server meu neh?
<astroo-> ola
<CyL> guerra: sim
<guerra> Ai tenho só falar para o pessoal instalar esse pkt? Tem algum jeito de configurar para já vir com esse pacote?
<guerra> (para o pessoal do curso)
<CyL> guerra: bom, o ubuntu já está instalado nas máquinas?
<guerra> não, vamos distribuir por pen drive para o pessoal.
<CyL> guerra: vai ser uma mídia live?
<guerra> eu não sei oq é midia livre.. mals...
<CyL> guerra: não livre, live
<guerra> não. Vai ter um .iso lá dentro ai o pessoal decidie se quer instalar por particão ou por maquina virtual!
<guerra> por isso fosse uma distro com o pacote já instalado seria mais fácil para o pessoal.
<CyL> guerra: E pq simplesmente não rodam ela live mesmo?
<CyL> guerra: já vem tudo pré-instalado?
<CyL> guerra: Não tem nem o trabalho de instalar...
<guerra> pq nesse mesmo pen drive vem um programa para windows da facul e vários outros arquivos..
<guerra> é um pen drive de 4 gb, se eu reserva uns 2 para arquivos diversos que tem que ter e dois para o ubuntu, fica muito pouco para o ubuntu não?
<nenintsico> ja baixei o .iso. Como instalo o ubuntu se minha maquinanao tem drive cd dvd?
<CyL> guerra: bom, se os seus programas forem pequenos, eu diria que fica um tamanho justo
<CyL> !liveusb | nenintsico
<ubotu-br> nenintsico: Para mais informações sobre como instalar o Ubuntu a partir de um pendrive veja http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-instalar-o-Ubuntu-pelo-pendrive
<nenintsico> valeu amigo. obrigado.
<guerra> CyL: valeu cara, vou tentar fazer isso! Fica melhor mesmo!
<guerra> E você como um remove um programa?
<CyL> guerra: só verifique compatibilidade com o windows se for particionar o pendrive
<guerra> minha dificuldade é que eu não sei como descobrir o nome da aplicação (ex. link amazon)
<guerra> CyL: o ideal é fazer duas partições, uma em NFTS e outra para o linux neh?
<CyL> guerra: como vc vai rodar live, acho que dá pra fazer tudo com uma partição só (FAT), os alunos não podem manipular os arquivos do linux porém
<otavio_> estou com o meu java, o jre, consigo ter um ambiente do jdk, mas não funciona o pacote simples
<otavio_> como faço pra funcionar o java (jre)?
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-02
<Junior> boa noite
<Junior> gostaria de saber como faço para instalar o ubuntu num notebook da dell inspiron serie 5000 com windows 8.1
<Junior> tem aquela memoria ssd
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para testes
<Junior> meu note não tem leitor de cd para ajudar
<abd0n> tem entrada para pendrive?
<abd0n> eu instalei meu ubuntu atraves do pendrive
<abd0n> ah ele ja foi
<gabmed> +i
<gabmed> o que é o modo +i?
<astroo-> invisivel acho
<FamilyWolf> http://docs.dal.net/docs/modeses.html
<draco_> Olá
<draco_> alguem me ajuda a compilar uma parada?
<astroo-> ola
<barna> draco_, fala o q é, pq sem saber fica imposivel saber se pode ajudar
<draco_> queria compliar g3m ;C
<draco_> e tambem queria fazer um atalho de ts3 no desktop, pra nao ter que ficar abrindo pelo terminal
<draco_> lalala
<barna> draco_, desculpa amigo, vc falow grego pra mim, espera um pouco, q alguem responde.
<corvolino> leia o readme do arquivo
<corvolino> e para o outro cria um link simbolico
<draco_> eu só queria fazer um atalho no desktop de um executavel
<draco_> pra nao ter que ficar abrindo no terminal
<barna> draco_, pesquisa no google, tem centenas de how to
<barna> sobre esse tema
<draco_> ok vlw
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<ton710> Olá tbm galera. Passando so pra dar um ola
<Jaxxx> hey
<Jaxxx> alguém ai?
<Jaxxx> ...
<Jaxxx> flash player?
<ton710> Boa tarde sala
<Rudolf> ton710: tarde
<ton710> Tenho uma amigo que esta querendo colocar o sistema em linha de comando, só que ele mal fala inglês. Ele quer aprender a usar o Linux em linha de comando. Se eu falar que é muito difícil eu vou desanimar ele de cara. Qual conselho a dar a ele?
<ton710> Minha questão subiu???
<Rudolf> ton710: subiu
<Rudolf> ton710: resposta
<Rudolf> ton710: estudar
<Rudolf> ton710: diz a ele que a dificuldade é proporcional a burrice
<Rudolf> ton710: e burrice eu quero dizer falta de vontade de aprender
<ton710> Digo para ele que é besteira e dou umas teorias antes para ele não ficar patinando no lugar
<Rudolf> ton710: não é besteira
<Rudolf> ton710: é difícil mesmo
<Rudolf> ton710: se ele vai desanimar ou não, é com ele
<ton710> Rsrsrrsr...
<Rudolf> ton710: a gente não pode trilhar o caminho do aprendizado por ninguém, só pode mostrar o caminho
<ton710> Tem que decorar os comandos ou assimilar eles para entender o funcionamento. Correto
<Rudolf> ton710: não se decora
<Rudolf> ton710: se usa
<Rudolf> ton710: pega um debian e instala
<Rudolf> ton710: cru
<Rudolf> ton710: sem X
<Rudolf> ton710: netinstall
<Rudolf> ton710: e fuça até deixar ele perfeito
<Rudolf> ton710: le muito, reinstala muito
<Rudolf> ton710: usa-se virtualização primeiro, se quiser
<Rudolf> ton710: facilita
<ton710> Mais alguns se esquece o significado e acaba lembrando dele por ter usado algumas vezes
<Rudolf> ton710: exato, por isso decoraba não leva a lugar nenhum
<Rudolf> ton710: e inglês, em informática, é fundamental
<ton710> Pois é... Vou falar pra ele subir o sistema virtual primeiro...
<ton710> E existe algum site que tenha o sistema na nuvem para testar... Nunca tentei..
<Rudolf> ton710: nem imagino
<Rudolf> ton710: tem vps
<ton710> Que nem proxy online
<ton710> Vou perquisar uns...kkk
<Rudolf> ton710: mas para entender mesmo, o negócio é instalar
<ton710> Vlw ajuda rodulf, pensei nessa resposta. Se não gostar de ler não adianta nada
<Rudolf> ton710: sistemas prontos vc não vai ter root para aprender
<Rudolf> ton710: perda de tempo
<ton710> Se não saber o básico que é ligar não sabe mais nad
<Ernandes> rss
<Ernandes> .
<ton710> Opa.  Eu dev dnv
<ton710> Boa noite aaqui
<ton710> Quanta gente
<ton710> Fala familywolf... Aussa ai
<ton710> Qual comando usar para falar diretamente com um user no irc
<FamilyWolf> Opa e ai mano
<ton710> Esqueci rsrs
<ton710> E ai tranquilo... Vai até de madrugada agora?
<ton710> Cai....celular hibernou
<ton710> Kkk
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-03
<jose__> INSTALEI O UBUNTU 14.10 64 BITS, SO QUE ELE NÃO ESTA INICIALIZANDO DIREITO, AS VEZES TENHO QUE REINICIAR ....
<jose__> ALGUÉM JA TEVE PROBLEMAS ASSIM
<astroo-> escreve com letra minuscula que no irc assim e como gritar
<astroo-> diz que erro da e que computador tens e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<abd0n> Boa noite pessoal!
<astroo-> ola
<abd0n> Ola blz?!
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<abd0n> tranquilidade!
<abd0n> por enquanto que não tive ainda duvidas ao mexer no ubuntu!
<abd0n> novato nesse mundo
<Rudolf> mexer  u=ou usar
<Rudolf> ??
<carlos_almeida> Estou com algumas dúvidas em relação a qual licença utilizar em meu software, tem alguém online para me ajudar por gentileza?
<carlos_almeida> Estou criando uma linguagem de programação, ela será tanto para Windows quanto para Linux, eu queria uma licença que pre proporcionasse os seguintes critérios...
<carlos_almeida> Os usuários tem acesso ao código, mas se for utilizar parte do mesmo em seus projetos, deixar claro os créditos do verdadeiro autor (no caso o criador da linguagem).
<carlos_almeida> A linguagem pode ser utilizada por qualquer pessoa e para qualquer fim.
<carlos_almeida> Acho que basicamente é isso, apenas quero fazer meu projeto e não quero que outros levem crédito por um trabalho feito por mim.
<carlos_almeida> Mas quero deixar ela acessível para qualquer pessoa e para qualquer fim
<carlos_almeida> Alguém me recomenda alguma licença que tenha basicamente esses critérios, me pareceu que a MIT é parecida com isso que procuro.
<Rudolf> BSD
<abd0n> Termo certos eria usar mas ei jeito paraense de falar falamos mexer
<abd0n> moro em sampa mas ainda não deixei esse jeito de falar kk mexer kkk
<abd0n> caramba criar uma lingauem deve ser legal, programação nunca foi meu forte!
<Rudolf> abd0n: não é legal
<Rudolf> abd0n: definitivamente
<Rudolf> abd0n: sem falar que pode acabar sendo inútil em meio a tantas outras
<Rudolf> carlos_almeida: falando nisso, qual o foco da sua linguagem?
<carlos_almeida> Rudolf: 2-clauses BSD me pareceu a mais correta pra isso que busco mesmo, obrigado desde já pela ajuda.
<carlos_almeida> Rudolf:O foco é ela ser simples, o máximo possível e compacta no sentido de poucas opções, porém opções totalmente flexiveis.
<carlos_almeida> Ela a princípio vai ser voltada pra Desktop, Windows e Linux, mas depois o foco será voltado pra Web.
<abd0n> Eu chegeui a programar mais ou menos em pascal ai na faculdade chegou o java ai não entendi muita coisa, ultimamente em aventuro a aprender algo em C mas eu memso que sou complicado!
<Rudolf> carlos_almeida: e por que usar sua linguagem e não as já inúmeras existentes?
<carlos_almeida> Ao termino da primeira versão estável da mesma, ela tem de ser focada pra Desktop, Web e Mobile, como também pra programação de Microcontroladores e coisas do gênero.
<Rudolf> abd0n: criar linguagem vai além
<abd0n> Mas qual seria o diferencial pois por exemplo o phyton pelo que li e vi ele já faz propostas parecidas
<Rudolf> abd0n: chegou a ver linguagens formais na faculdade? compiladores?
<Rudolf> carlos_almeida: cara, acho que você está viajando levemente
<carlos_almeida> Rudolf: O foco será tanto para competir com as existentes, quanto para prazer pessoal de desenvolver uma linguagem com a sintaxe que me agrada.
<abd0n> Eu programei porém como era do curso de Rede de computadores não foi algo forte programação
<carlos_almeida> Rudolf: na verdade ela é extremamente simples, eu resumiria ela dizendo que a mesma é um parser gigantesco, onde ele internamente, na verdade vai pegar a minha sintaxe e converter pra um código equivalente em C
<abd0n> programei em Java
<Rudolf> abd0n: é, se vc não viu linguagens formais
<Rudolf> abd0n: dica difícil explicar
<Rudolf> carlos_almeida: mas pq eu usaria essa linguagem e não C, ou PHP, ou PYTHON
<Rudolf> carlos_almeida: qual será o diferencial dela?
<carlos_almeida> Rudolf: C vem evoluindo a muitos anos na geração do ASM, totalmente otimizada, o que farei na verdade é apenas uma abstração do C
<carlos_almeida> Rudolf: o diferencial é a sintaxe totalmente compacta
<carlos_almeida> por exemplo...
<Rudolf> carlos_almeida: tipo brainfuck?
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<carlos_almeida> nas linguagens normais temos por exemplo o for, do e while
<carlos_almeida> Rudolf: menos, rs
<carlos_almeida> na minha terá apenas um for
<carlos_almeida> mas totalmente dinamico
<Rudolf> poo?
<carlos_almeida> o 'switch' vai ser na verdade totalmente baseado no case do ruby
<carlos_almeida> negativo Rudolf
<carlos_almeida> como ela está convertendo pra C , posso implementar OOP
<carlos_almeida> sim...
<carlos_almeida> ha sim, desculpa, eu li 'pog' hueheuhehue
<carlos_almeida> mas sim, terá POO
<carlos_almeida> outra coisa Rudolf, tipificação fraca
<carlos_almeida> em C não tenho, mas nela eu terei ;3
<carlos_almeida> e por ai vai, varios conceitos que forem surgindo, que eu achar legais vou sempre implementando nela também, é mais pra um hobby do que pra algo pra competir...
<Rudolf> tendi
<Rudolf> boa sorte
<carlos_almeida> e como está gerando apenas codigo .c internamente, isso vai fazer dela uma linguagem rápida e otimizada
<carlos_almeida> em resumo seria apenas um parser fodao
<carlos_almeida> obrigado
<carlos_almeida> Rudolf: outro exemplo, temos muito nas linguagens coisas como... no pascal, 'begin' e o 'end', isso depois de um if oO wtf
<carlos_almeida> if EXPRESSÃO
<carlos_almeida> begin
<carlos_almeida> ...
<carlos_almeida> end
<carlos_almeida> isso é ridiculo
<Rudolf> não compare com pascal
<carlos_almeida> em C temos que abrir a chave após a expressão
<Rudolf> pascal é para dummy
<carlos_almeida> o que também é ridiculo kk
<carlos_almeida> ehuhuehue fato
<carlos_almeida> na minha não, terá apenas algo como...
<carlos_almeida> if expressão
<carlos_almeida> ...
<carlos_almeida> end
<carlos_almeida> desde as funções, ha comandos para controle de fluxo, qualquer coisa que abra bloco de código, vai abrir normal com o proprio comando e depois basta por um end
<abd0n> Pascal foi feito para ser didatico
<carlos_almeida> se nao tiver mais de um comando após a execução do if, nao precisa por o end
<carlos_almeida> vai ser bem clean ela
<carlos_almeida> e os (  e ) nos if, vai se opcional, vai suportar unicode e ansi kkk essas coisas essenciais que tem todas as langs
<carlos_almeida> mas internamente tudo sendo convertido pra C, claro...
<carlos_almeida> Eu poderia me fodar por alguns anos estudando hardmente ASM pra fazer essa abstração direto do ASM, mas ai acho que ficaria complexo demais e ai sim seria algo desnecessário, agora abstrair do C acho que já é legal, e como terá o parser, com o tempo posso fazer ela interpretada também, ou seja, pra suportar tanto compilação como interpretação, e qu
<carlos_almeida> em sabe, isso já não posso afirmar se é possivel ou se consigo porque é muito hard, interpretação e compilação em tempo real
<carlos_almeida> Rudolf: agora vou parar de falar se nao fico o dia todo kkkk
<Rudolf> hasta!
<carlos_almeida> ha, outra coisa kkkk, poderei dar tanto inline C como inline ASM
<ton710> Fwolf poderia me dizer se eu instalar o bt5 e o ubuntu em duas boot da algum conflito?
<Rudolf> n
<ton710> So que o note Jah tem o windows
<Rudolf> azar
<carlos_almeida> ton710:você usa bt?
<carlos_almeida> usa kali cara
<ton710> O grub ou sei lá qual ele vai usar para gerar o menu vai ser gerado na primeira distr que eu colocar
<carlos_almeida> ja que quer ser réker
<Rudolf> pontinha de zuação detected
<carlos_almeida> brincadeirinha ton710
<carlos_almeida> eu usaria um slackware hackudao
<carlos_almeida> nem grub usaria pq grub fede
<Rudolf> gentoo
<carlos_almeida> usaria é lilo
<ton710> Eu baixei e não sei onde esta. Se eu axar eu coloco aqui depois d
<carlos_almeida> boa Rudolf
<ton710> Instalar o ubuntu
<carlos_almeida> ou gento, a fodase, taca um netbsd ai como desktop
<carlos_almeida> nao peda, poe um plan9 e seja feliz
<Rudolf> qnx
<carlos_almeida> aux
<Rudolf> aix
<carlos_almeida> isso
<carlos_almeida> escrevi errado, hue
<ton710> Faz um tempo que não uso Linux e vou voltar de onde parei... Mais fiquei curioso com o kali...
<Rudolf> ton710: linux é tudo igual cara
<Rudolf> ton710: se vai instalar ubuntoba não precisa de outro
<Rudolf> ton710: domine-o e migre para algo menos "auto" depois
<ton710> Maia mecho bastante com rede
<carlos_almeida> exatamente, eu primeiro usei o ubuntu, meu primeiro linux da vida ton710
<ton710> Xo
<carlos_almeida> depois parti pro slackware, primeiros momentos apanhei mais que minha mãe na vez passada dando pro cafetão aqui da esquina, hue, brincadeira
<carlos_almeida> mas depois acostumei
<ton710> O kurumin deu queda mesmo.... Pensei que todo primeiro contato com Linux era pelo cd do kurumin....kkkkk
<carlos_almeida> depois migrei logo pra o freebsd, nossa, nunca fui tao estuprado como nessa epoca
<ton710> Kkklkk
<carlos_almeida> mas quer saber ton710, pensando bem
<ton710> Ai vc cansou de ser molestado e voltou para o ubuntu.....kkkk
<carlos_almeida> foi como aquelas historias de se apaixonar pelo agressor
<Rudolf> ko
<carlos_almeida> eu amei ser estuprado cara
<carlos_almeida> não, eu gostei e permiti
<carlos_almeida> passei a ser passivo e gostar
<ton710> Minha net vai cair
<carlos_almeida> porra tom perae
<ton710> Daqui a poucco volto
<carlos_almeida> eu queria te falar algo
<carlos_almeida> ton710: você tem que morrer sabia? sabe porque? porque vc é uma desgraça pra essa humanidade, o cancer dessa internet, seu asqueroso script kiddie cocozento, daqui a pouco sua bunda da uma vuadora nessa sua cara encardida porque ela ja está com inveja de tanto vc vomitar essa diarreia corrosiva e acida
<carlos_almeida> pega um livro e vai ler se defecador oral, imuldiça
<carlos_almeida> filha da puta
<Rudolf> eita
<carlos_almeida> AQUI QUEM FALA É O BOT DO SATANAIZ UHEHUEHUEHUEHUHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUHEU
<carlos_almeida> NAO vou floodar
<carlos_almeida> fiquem com o cu onde estão
<carlos_almeida> nada de dar bote, ok?
<carlos_almeida> só vale vuadora anal pra dar de encontro com meu muaithay peniano
<carlos_almeida> huehehuehuehuee
<carlos_almeida> bando de lammer lixoso usuarios de ubuntu
<carlos_almeida> tomem vergonha na cara
<Rudolf> ignored
<carlos_almeida> obrigado por me ajudarem e vao se foder
<carlos_almeida> hggdh: eu sei que vc ta ai seu inutil, miseravel
<carlos_almeida> fale comigo desgraça
<carlos_almeida> ahusuahsuhauahuashuasuassaahusuas
<carlos_almeida> lixo humano
<carlos_almeida> AQUI QUEM FALA É O BOT DO SATANAIZ UHEHUEHUEHUEHUHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUHEU
<carlos_almeida> AQUI QUEM FALA É O BOT DO SATANAIZ UHEHUEHUEHUEHUHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUHEU
<carlos_almeida> AQUI QUEM FALA É O BOT DO SATANAIZ UHEHUEHUEHUEHUHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUHEU
<carlos_almeida> AQUI QUEM FALA É O BOT DO SATANAIZ UHEHUEHUEHUEHUHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUHEU
<carlos_almeida> AQUI QUEM FALA É O BOT DO SATANAIZ UHEHUEHUEHUEHUHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUHEU
<carlos_almeida> AQUI QUEM FALA É O BOT DO SATANAIZ UHEHUEHUEHUEHUHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUHEU
<carlos_almeida> AQUI QUEM FALA É O BOT DO SATANAIZ UHEHUEHUEHUEHUHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUHEU
<carlos_almeida> AQUI QUEM FALA É O BOT DO SATANAIZ UHEHUEHUEHUEHUHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUHEU
<carlos_almeida> hggdh:se manifeste seu inutil
<carlos_almeida> huuahsahuashuashuasahuausaasa
<carlos_almeida> vadia porca
<carlos_almeida> todas vocês vadias
<carlos_almeida> quero que se fodam vagabundas
<carlos_almeida> vocês fazem gargarejos com porra de onitorrinco
<carlos_almeida> se precisar, é tudo vadia
<carlos_almeida> bom vou nessa
<carlos_almeida> tomem no cu e vão tudo se foder
<carlos_almeida> vou programar que é mais legal que encher o saco dos outros, na vdd os dois é legal
<carlos_almeida> mas tenho que controlar uahshuashuashuasahuas
<barna_> rbelem, CyL,
<carlos_almeida> fui se fodem ae
<barna_> licensed_,
<carlos_almeida> rbelem: cade vc desgracento
<barna_> hggdh,
<carlos_almeida> apareça exuzentu
<licensed_> =/
<carlos_almeida> aleluia
<carlos_almeida> jeova giré
<carlos_almeida> anda porra
<carlos_almeida> da logo meu ban
<carlos_almeida> povo lerdo
<carlos_almeida> lammers
<carlos_almeida> vai se foder
<carlos_almeida> que demora
<carlos_almeida> porra
<carlos_almeida> caralho
<licensed> carlos_almeida, lamer se escreve com 1 M só amigo
<licensed> e seu ip está à mostra 187.58.30.51
<carlos_almeida> licensed:fodase
<carlos_almeida> fodase
<carlos_almeida> ava?
<licensed> toma cuidado e procura se proteger mais
<carlos_almeida> se viu isso agora?
<carlos_almeida> uji que medo
<carlos_almeida> meu deos que medo
<carlos_almeida> jesus
<carlos_almeida> eles tem meu ip
<licensed> carlos_almeida, vc está nervoso amigo?
<carlos_almeida> me preteja jesus
<carlos_almeida> licensed: estou
<licensed> carlos_almeida, o que houve pra voce estar assim conta pra mim vai
<carlos_almeida> sinceramente, estou
<carlos_almeida> ta bom eu conto
<carlos_almeida> sao os inumeros problemas malditos dessa vida de merda
<licensed> carlos_almeida, aqui é canal pra duvidas de ubuntu
<carlos_almeida> rotineiros que temos que passar todos os dias para sobrevivencia
<licensed> carlos_almeida, não é pra falar da sua linguagem de programacao nem da sua vida
<carlos_almeida> isso vai acumulando
<carlos_almeida> entendo
<licensed> carlos_almeida, da uma passada no ##ubuntu-br que conversamos mais la
<carlos_almeida> mas é dificil me controlar
<carlos_almeida> eu tomo meus remedios
<licensed> la vc pode desabafar.. estou la tambem entra la pra conversarmos
<carlos_almeida> só as vezes faço isso pode bannir a vontade
<carlos_almeida> eu entendo
<licensed> nao quero banir ninguem amigo
<carlos_almeida> tudo bem entendo
<licensed> entendo que as pessoas passam por problemas
<licensed> estou tentando ajudar
<carlos_almeida> mas vc nao pode ajudar em nada
<licensed> entao me desculpe por isso
<carlos_almeida> no maximo ficar me enrrolando pra pegar infos sobre meu ip
<carlos_almeida> mas sobre meus problemas nao minto
<carlos_almeida> se quiser vc pode vir aqui
<carlos_almeida> e nos conversamos pessoalmente
<carlos_almeida> ou eu posso ir ai
<carlos_almeida> se precisar
<licensed> carlos_almeida, adoraria conhecer o mato grosso hehehe
<carlos_almeida> mais exatamente, cuiaba
<carlos_almeida> centro
<licensed> carlos_almeida, ali perto da oriente tenuta ne
<licensed> R.Q por ali
<carlos_almeida> é ali pelo centro, pode marcar qualquer local
<carlos_almeida> eu juro que vou, mesmo que for casinha
<carlos_almeida> ja entrei em varias
<carlos_almeida> ja coloquei ferro da minha boca quando filha da puta veio me ameaçando
<carlos_almeida> achando que eu ia ficar com medo
<carlos_almeida> nao ache que por falar 'seu ip está amostra' em uma porra de um lixo de canal de irc
<carlos_almeida> cheio de lammers
<carlos_almeida> que eu vou ficar com medinho de um lixo imuldo como vc
<licensed> ate porque pra descobrir seu ip é só dar whois e todos sabemos fazer isso ne
<Rudolf> licensed: vish, já vi analista de suporte com salário de 3500,00 que não sabe
<licensed> viu num instante se acalmou
<licensed> eh so nao entrar na dele pow
<astroo-> infelizmente e pessoas como ele que ajudaram a destruir o irc
<licensed> discordo de vc astroo-
<astroo-> calcula se 1 menor de idade estiver presente
<astroo-> so ia o estrago que foi...
<Rudolf> astroo-: rsrsrsrsr
<Rudolf> astroo-: humanos
<Rudolf> https://mdmente.wordpress.com/2015/01/28/por-que-resolvi-que-deixarei-o-mercado-de-ti/
<ton710> Boa noite novamente
<astroo-> ola
<ton710> Fala astro
<astroo-> nada a dizer
<ton710> Eu tbm nada vou começar uma instalação de linux aqui e jah colto com as duvidas...kkkk
<ton710> Ops.volto
<ton710> Wolf na escuta?
<ton710> Da para mandar um jpg por aqui?
<Rudolf> ton710: /dcc send
<ton710> Dcc significa oq?
<Rudolf> ton710: /help dcc
<ton710> Na instalação do linux ele baixa muita xoisa...a net aqui é ruim
<ton710> Tem opçao aqui de nao abilitar☺
<ton710> Istalar esse programa de terceiros. Desativado ou ativado?
<Rudolf> ton710: vc está instalando ubuntoba?
<ton710> Sim... So que nao vou poder baixar nada
<ton710> Net de casa 512......
<Rudolf> ton710: deus meu
<Rudolf> ton710: pêsames
<Rudolf> ton710: cara, ubuntu é assim mesmo
<ton710> Net do meu serviço 35 mega...kkkk
<Rudolf> ton710: se quer algo que tenha mais controle, não use ubuntu
<Rudolf> ton710: net meu serviço 150 MBps
<ton710> Wow
<Rudolf> ton710: mas não vamos medir pirocas aqui
<Rudolf> ton710: é irrelevante
<ton710> Mais qual distri para ter mais controle
<ton710> Como eu add menssagem para determinado usuario
<Rudolf> ton710: debian? slackware? gentoo?
<Rudolf> ton710: /mesg
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> ton710: /msg
<Rudolf> ton710: cara, leia mais
<Rudolf> ton710: /help é seu amigo
<ton710> Blz.. Tava esquecendo dos comandos basico...o help e o principal
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> boa!
<ton710> Eu to no android e ta dificil de acostumar aqui. Kkkk
<ton710> O comando nao funciona... Volto depois vou logar no wp
<Rudolf> ton710: /dcc é conexão direto
<Rudolf> ton710: pode ser seu firewall ou o firewall do nick alvo
<eacne> Boa noite pessoal.
<astroo-> ola
<eacne> realizei atualização da minha versão ubuntu para 14.10 e comecei a me deparar com travamento quando estou executando vídeos online
<eacne> alguém poderia me ajudar a identificar o motivo?
<eacne> detalhe, isso acontece quando em tela cheia
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel reposta de alguem
<KurtKraut> eacne, Placa de vídeo Intel?:
<eacne> então! Para te falar a verdade não sei.
<KurtKraut> eacne, Execute o comando lspci e cole num pastebin
<eacne> é isso mesmo, intel
<KurtKraut> eacne, A Intel não lançou driver para versão do kernel do 14.10 (pelo que me consta). Então você acaba usando um driver livre que não é tão bom como o proprietário, por isso a queda de performance de vídeo. Sabes instalar ppa?
<ton711> Cada uma que vejo.... Como o meu bom esta em uso se eu já.ate desliguei o outro cel
<eacne> Não, estou me aventurando agora com linux.
<eacne>  Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host 
<KurtKraut> eacne, Segue esse tutorial aqui: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/xorg-edgers-melhore-performance-da-sua-placa-de-video-ubuntu.html
<KurtKraut> eacne, Se prepare pois se der errado (não creio que vá, mas chance há) você ficará sem driver de vídeo.
<eacne> Qual a probabilidade? Caso aconteça como posso fazer?
<ton711> Taxa de transf. USB 2.0 é de 45 mb/s nos estávamos falando de USB...
<ton711> Esses.dias
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Ernandes> vamos trabalharrr
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<anonymous_> Olá Gente
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Marcello-MiX> Olá!
<astroo-> ola
<Marcello-MiX> existem alguns canais brasileiros no IRC ainda?
<Marcello-MiX> além do ubuntu
<astroo-> ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-04
<junioroh> ola meu pc não tem leitor de cd  como fço para poder instalar pelo pen drive
<junioroh> ?
<astroo-> esta no site oficial do ubuntu
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Cesar_Augusto> alguém sabe se temos a possibilidade de deixar o sistema de sudo, senha, este sistema chato do ubuntu, com o o UAC do windows, falo deixar de maneira facil ???????????
<gabmed> BOA TARDE!
<Rudolf> tarde
<Marcello-MiX> Boa tarde!
<Marcello-MiX> Estou tentando rodar o metasploit aqui no ubuntu, mas dá a seguinte mensagem de erro: Could not find rake-10.4.2 in any of the sources... alguém sabe como corrigir?
<Marcello-MiX> Run `bundle install` to install missing gems
<Marcello-MiX> se eu rodo o bundle install dá o seguinte erro: Could not locate Gemfile
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Marcello-MiX> boa tarde!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Marcello-MiX> blz!
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<barna> Marcello-MiX, espere um pouco para alguem responder.
<Ernandes> rss
<lm_br> prezados, boa tarde. Tentei fazer o download do ubuntu mas depois aparece mensagem de arquivo corrompido. O que posso estar fazendo errado? obrigada!
<mirqui> sua internet está boa ?
<lm_br> sim
<mirqui> vc usa o firefox ?
<lm_br> sim
<mirqui> usa a extenção downthemeall
<mirqui> é um gerenciador de download
<mirqui> ai não vai ter erro
<lm_br> desculpe. eu sou iniciante e não entendi o comando que você explicou...
<mirqui> não é comando , é uma extenção , um plugin
<mirqui> vai em ferramentas
<lm_br> baixo esse plugin no firefox? é isso?
<mirqui> complemento
<mirqui> isso , ferramentas ,complementos
<mirqui> downthemeall
<mirqui> qual verção vc está baixando ?
<lm_br> do ubuntu? a que está no site oficial
<lm_br> como recomendada
<mirqui> sim , mas a a última verção ?
<lm_br> 14.10 desktop
<mirqui> me deu problema tbm esta verção
<mirqui> deu o mesmo problema
<mirqui> corrompeu o arquivo
<lm_br> o que você sugere?
<mirqui> ai eu baixei a 14.02
<mirqui> a 14.02 é boa
<mirqui> esta última é muito recente
<lm_br> é fácil encontrar no site?
<mirqui> deve ter bugs a serem ajeitados
<mirqui> digita no google ubuntu 14.02 download
<lm_br> no site só aparecem as opções 14.10 e 14.04
<mirqui> sim , a 14.04 e boa , a outra não sei
<mirqui> sem falar que é lts
<lm_br> ok
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<lm_br> muito obrigada pela ajuda!
<mirqui> de nada :)
<diego6215> hi
<barna> olá!
<diego6215> este chat funciona como uma especie de tira dúvidas para os usuários do ubuntu ?
<barna> diego6215, sim
<barna> aki somos todos usuarios dispostos a nos ajudar mutuamente!
<barna> diego6215, vc recebeu minhas respostas?
<barna> minha internet ta caindo aki
<Ernandes> rs
<diego6215> sim, obrigado :)
<Marcello-MiX> Estou tendo problemas com o youtube
<Marcello-MiX> quando assisto videos pelo firefox e coloco em fullscreen ele perde muito FPS
<Marcello-MiX> tem como corrigir isso?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<eduslack> Boa noite! Tenho o Ubuntu 14.10 instalado e resolvi testar o KDE Plasma 5 utilizando para isso o  ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next.
<astroo-> ola
<eduslack> Arrependi de fazer isso devido a vários problemas ainda existente do KDE Plasma 5.
<eduslack> Para voltar atrás utilizei o ppa-purge para remover esse ppa.
<eduslack> Só que agoras alguns aplicativos do KDE que utilizo estão com uma aparência diferente. Tive o mesmo problema com os aplicativos GTK, resolvi apagando algum diretorios ocultos da minha pasta de usuário.
<eduslack> Alguem sabe alguma maneira de resolver isso?
<eduslack> Olá!
<rascunha> boa noite, preciso de uma ajuda, para poder rotear a internet com ubuntu 14.04
<astroo-> ola
<rascunha> eu  já consegui configurar, mas na hora de acessar pelo tablet ou celular ao digitar a senha não acontece nada
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel reposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-05
<Igor_> Estou tendo um problema ;s
<Igor_> Ao passar a tela de escolher para instalar ele da um erro de login algo a  mais e a tela fica toda bugada
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel reposta de alguem
<Igor_> vo esperar tudo isso não, mas ta de boa,é que cheguei agora do trampo e queria ver oque aconteceu ;s
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Marcello-MiX>  /msg nickserv identify mpq@01
<Marcello-MiX> alguém aqui já instalou o League of Legends no ubuntu?
<Marcello-MiX> OP Marcello-MiX
<mirqui> bom dia
<LOrdN1x> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<hggdh> csmute *!*@*187.58.30.51
<rogerio> Boa tarde estou usando o ubuntu 14.04 x64 e a rede de ethernet esta marcando desconectada, ja tentei de tudo e não consigo resolver
<rogerio> alguém tem alguma ideia ?
<Ernandes> sao tantas opçoes
<bvmolina> boa tarde galera
<bvmolina> alguém teria algum procedimento para colocar o proftpd no AD2008?
<Marcello-MiX> alguém conhece um data modeler tipo o TOAD pra banco de dados? Para criar Entidades e relacionamentos pra bancos de dados?
<Rudolf> bvmolina: conseguiu?
<bvmolina> eu não rudolf
<Keynes> oi, eu sou novo aqui e estou com um problema com a saida usb do meu note, acho que é o drive. Alguem teria uma sugestão de como resolver?
<mirqui> tentou outras portas?
<Keynes> sim
<mirqui> e estão ok?
<Keynes> não
<mirqui> xii , então deve ter problema , não entendo sdisso
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ou o rudolf
<Keynes> eu tentei conectar tres pendrive diferentes e não consegui
<Keynes> ok, obrigado
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=como+tesatar+portas+usb+no+linux+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=McbTVOD-JcWFqQWe64CgDA
<mirqui> vê se te ajuda
<Keynes> valeu, eu vo u dar uma olhada
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<diego_> ola
<diego_> tudo bem rapaziada?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Marcos-111> Já fiz a instalação do Wine. Já fiz o download do arquivo de instalação do programa que quero rodar no linux. Em que pasta descompacto o arquivo para executar no linux?
<Marcos-111> Vinho = Wine
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Marcos-111> ok. sem problema.
<astroo-> Marcos-111  ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-06
<Netstate> oie
<Netstate> alguem online?
<omelete> noite
<Netstate> ?
<Netstate> w
<CLEYTONPSALES> good night, I'm using ubuntu 3.10 and I what to upgrade to ubuntu 14.10,  bot the sistem says that 3.10 is already updated ( the sistem version is already apdated). what's wrong?
<astroo-> hello
<astroo-> is the #ubuntu
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<andrebaldo> bom dia! Estou precisando de uma versão leve de linux, pode ser ubuntu para instalar num laboratório de informática da Escola onde trabalho, ela tem alguns pcs bem velhos...
<andrebaldo> Estou precisando de uma versão leve de linux, pode ser ubuntu para instalar num laboratório de informática da Escola onde trabalho, ela tem alguns pcs bem velhos...
<andrebaldo> Estou precisando de uma versão leve de linux, pode ser ubuntu para instalar num laboratório de informática da Escola onde trabalho, ela tem alguns pcs bem velhos...
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Ernandes> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Ernandes> tranquilo hj
<Ernandes> sextaaa
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<Ernandes> e sem chef hj
<Ernandes> maravilha kk
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<kaparica> oi
<kaparica> boa tarde
<kaparica> problemas graves
<rssolivei> diga
<kaparica> usei ubuntu em
<kaparica> outro pc
<kaparica> comprei um novo e nao consigo insalar ubuntu
<rssolivei> eita
<rssolivei> como está fazendo?
<kaparica> ora dowload
<kaparica> seguindo os passos mas me da erro
<kaparica> sempre
<NetoHunter> quais erros @kaparica?
<rssolivei> verificou o md5?
<kaparica> k e isso?
<kaparica> rss
<NetoHunter> Por ser um pc novo, imagino que seja algo relacionado a configuração de bios.
<kaparica> este pc esta com o win 8.1
<NetoHunter> consegue rodar o live-cd normal?
<kaparica> como assim?
<rssolivei> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kaparica> e ai como escolho?
<rssolivei> kaparica, vc conseguiu rodar o livecd?
<kaparica> o que vc chama o livecd?
<rssolivei> rodar linux via cdrom ou pendrive sem instalar
<kaparica> nao roda a partir da pen
<kaparica> nao entra na instalaçao
<kaparica> executando wubi.exe... e nada
<kaparica> nao vai para a instalaçao
<rssolivei> esquece esse wubi
<rssolivei> maior robada
<kaparica> rsss
<kaparica> entao?
<rssolivei> faz o serviço direito. baixa a iso, grava num cd ou cria um pendrive bootavel e instala direito
<kaparica> amigo
<rssolivei> pariciona o hd e formata
<kaparica> calma
<kaparica> problema e antes
<kaparica> como crio a pen?
<kaparica> isso que tentei fazer
<kaparica> e nao funciona
<kaparica> no outro pc instalei direitinho
<kaparica> afff
<kaparica> desde o 12.10
<rssolivei> vc vai deixar dual boot?
<kaparica> nao
<kaparica> vou apagar o win 8.1
<kaparica> problema que nao consigo arrancar a partir da pen
<rssolivei> tem que configurar a bios. tem um lance de legacy do uefi, mas não manjo muito disso
<kaparica> piorou
<kaparica> rss
<rssolivei> mas a prirmeira etapa e configurar a ordem do boot na bios
<kaparica> sim
<kaparica> ate ja consegui uma ou outra vex fazer isso
<rssolivei> vc consegue abrir a tela de configuração?
<rssolivei> dependendo da marca o acesso é com uma tecla específica
<kaparica> quando escolho arrancar ubuntu... salta fora ...erro ¨ficheiro nao existente ou danificado
<kaparica> consigo sim
<kaparica> e seleciono arrancar da pen
<kaparica> para a execuçao
<kaparica> como criar a pen boot
<rssolivei> e quando ele lê o pendrive, o que aparece?
<kaparica> da erro ficheiro nao existent ou corrompido
<kaparica> como vc criar a pen
<kaparica> qual o aplicativo?
<kaparica> ???
<kaparica> de novo
<kaparica> como criar penboot
<omelete> unetbootin, lili, dd
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<kaparica> usando lili
<kaparica> nao consigo arrancar com essa pen
<renata_> hi
<renata_> alguem pode me ajudar a fazer funcionar o player de som nesse ubuntu???
<astroo-> ola
<renata_> instalei hoje o ubuntu 14.10
<renata_> mas nao consigo rodar minhas mp3
<renata_> :(
<renata_> achei algum lugar mandando eu dar um comando em um terminal, mas como sou nova, nao sei como localizar esse tal terminal
<astroo-> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<FamilyWolf> Mais fácil que andar pra frente... https://linuxacademy.com/blog/linux/ubuntu-14-04-lts-codecs-and-multimedia-updates/
<FamilyWolf> Vai servir pro 14.10 também
<renata_> DESCULPA, MAS ainda nao entendi onde eu digito esses codigos
<FamilyWolf> Abre um terminal
<FamilyWolf> CTRL + ALT + T
<FamilyWolf> E digita os comandos usando o sudo
<FamilyWolf> sudo apt-get install "nomedopacotequequerinstalar"
<FamilyWolf> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<FamilyWolf> sudo apt-get install Flashplugin-installer
<FamilyWolf> sudo apt-get install gstreamer-ffmpeg
<FamilyWolf> sudo apt-get install gstreamer-pitfdll
<renata_> aeeeww
<renata_> vlws
<FamilyWolf> sudo apt-get install gstreamer-plugins-bad
<renata_> nao sabia abrir terminal
<FamilyWolf> e assim por diante até instalar todos os pacotes :-)
<renata_> agora formou!
<renata_> sim
<FamilyWolf> Beleza
<renata_> muitissimo obrigada
<FamilyWolf> Opa precisando só dar um salve que estamos aqui pra ajudar :-)
<renata_> nunca tinha mexido com ubuntu, desculpa a ignorancia
<FamilyWolf> Tranquilo no começo causa uma certa confusão mesmo mas com o tempo você vai pegando o jeito
<FamilyWolf> É o uso contínuo que vai te trazer essa experiência
<renata_> de cara, ja digo que estou gostando muito
<FamilyWolf> Sim Ubuntu é do KCT a melhor distribuição Linux que existe na minha opinião
<renata_> eu ia instalar o mandriva por ser mais parecido com o windows (na interface), mas soube que o ubuntu é considerado melhor
<FamilyWolf> Ubuntu é a distribuição onde tudo funciona
<FamilyWolf> você não vai se arrepender de ter instalado ele
<FamilyWolf> :-)
<renata_> caí na cagada de comprar um note porcaria que veio com windows 8, mas nem funcionava direito... troquei o 8 pelo 7 e continuou uma bosta... aí eu pensei, que talvez o linux salvasse esse note até eu ter uma grana e comprar um melhor... to com o ubuntu desde apenas hoje a tarde e ja estou gostando muito...
<FamilyWolf> Sim muito rápido o sistema, você não vai precisar de preocupar com vírus e vai ter milhares de programas pra instalar sem pagar nadinha
<FamilyWolf> Depois visite sites como
<FamilyWolf> webupd8.org
<FamilyWolf> noobslab.com
<FamilyWolf> omgubuntu.co.uk
<FamilyWolf> pra ter ideia de softwares que você pode instalar ai
<FamilyWolf> e ter os mais diferentes recursos no seu desktop
<renata_> vou ver tudo
<FamilyWolf> Eu preciso dar uma saída agora mais tarde estou na área
<FamilyWolf> :-)
<renata_> ok
<renata_> vlw
<renata_> :)
<AldoRaine> note porcaria?
<renata_> SIM, um lenovo g485
<AldoRaine> deu certo a instalação dos codecs e do vlc ?
<renata_> deu sim
<AldoRaine> tem alguma coisa específica que vc usava no Win e que tá sentindo falta no Ubuntu?
<AldoRaine> vc já atualizou o sistema?
<kaparica> boa noite
<kaparica> precisando de ajuda
<kaparica> usando win 8.1
<kaparica> nao consigo rodar ubuntu
<kaparica> erro:
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> nao consegues instalar?
<kaparica> nao foi possivel carregar o aplicativo ou sistema operacional porque um arquivo necessario esta ausente ou com erros
<kaparica> \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<kaparica> ai para
<astroo-> e que versao ubuntu e?
<kaparica> experimentei ja 14.04
<kaparica> 14.10
<kaparica> ja usei ubuntu nostro not
<kaparica> este esta com win 8.1
<kaparica> nao consigo
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<kaparica> ok
<kaparica> obg
<AldoRaine> provavelmente vc tem que alterar as configurações no setup
<AldoRaine> desabilitar o UEFI
<kaparica> ai fica mais dificil
<kaparica> rss
<kaparica> aldo vc viu o erro que da?
<kaparica> relatei ai
<AldoRaine> sim
<AldoRaine> pode ser a imagem corrompida também
<AldoRaine> tenta baixar a imagem novamente
<AldoRaine> e gravar
<kaparica> estranho do 14.10,,, 14.04   todo corrompido?
<AldoRaine> vc tá fazendo a instalação do 0, é isso?
<kaparica> sim
<AldoRaine> por um CD, certo?
<kaparica> notbook novo com o win 8.1
<kaparica> pen
<AldoRaine> criou com que ferramenta?
<AldoRaine> unetbootin?
<kaparica> lili
<AldoRaine> nunca ouvi falar
<kaparica> nossa
<kaparica> e antiga
<kaparica> ja fiz anteriormente
<kaparica> com ela e funcionava tudo direitinho
<AldoRaine> tenta com o Rufus
<AldoRaine> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<kaparica> ok
<AldoRaine> esse lili é pra windows ?
<kaparica> mais uma experiencia
<kaparica> rss
<kaparica> sim
<AldoRaine> blz
<AldoRaine> tenta o Rufus
<kaparica> em na lista de isos nem fala no ubuntu
<AldoRaine> então faz melhor
<AldoRaine> usa o YUMI
<AldoRaine> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<AldoRaine> sempre me questionam isso
<AldoRaine> mas eu crio pendrive de boot com o rufus
<AldoRaine> com qualquer distro Linux
<kaparica> prosseguindo o processo
<kaparica> vamos ver
<AldoRaine> Desde as versões 1.3.2 Rufus suporta tanto UEFI quanto GPT como mídia de instalação. Ou seja, você pode instalar Windows 7, Windows 8 ou linux completamente em modo EFI.
<kaparica> deorado o processo
<AldoRaine> um software livre que não criasse pendrive de boot do ubuntu é até antagônico =/
<kaparica> logico
<kaparica> o lili tb e livre
<kaparica> www.linuxliveusb.com
<kaparica> ta vendo aldo
<AldoRaine> conheço
<kaparica> essa e a lili
<kaparica> e o que costumo usar
<AldoRaine> recordei agora
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-07
<kaparica> problema do erro
<kaparica> e este wim 8.1
<AldoRaine> como é?
<kaparica> vc ja instalou ubuntu... em maq. com win 8.1?
<rssolivei>  kaparica eu crio pendrive com o unetbootin ou o multisystem
<kaparica> amigo o problema nao me parece ser esse
<rssolivei>  kaparica eu crio pendrive com o unetbootin ou o multisystem
<kaparica> e deu certo com o win 8
<kaparica> rodou?
<AldoRaine> não entendo essa parte "em maquina com win 8.1"
<AldoRaine> Win 8.1 deve rodar em partição GPT
<AldoRaine> logo o UEFI deve estar ativado
<AldoRaine> logo
<AldoRaine> deve ser desativado no setup
<AldoRaine> para instalar Linux
<AldoRaine> para poder criar partições em MBR
<AldoRaine> isso dá treta até em realizar o boot de live cd
<kaparica> como se faz isso
<AldoRaine> essa parte varia um pouco de marca de notebook
<AldoRaine> mas geralmente é na parte onde vc configura o boot
<BrunoPT> Não precisa de usar MBR para instalar linux
<AldoRaine> é, realmente
<BrunoPT> so precisa de desactivar o SecureBoot
<BrunoPT> o Ubuntu pode ser instalado em GPT com UEFI
<AldoRaine> tem um método de particionamento em cima de GPT que funfa legal
<AldoRaine> o lance é criar aquele "EFI boot partition"
<kaparica> boa noite de novo
<kaparica> nao tem como mudar na bios
<kaparica> uefi para efi
<BrunoPT> kaparica: tem alguma opção de SecureBoot?
<kaparica> no
<BrunoPT> que computador tem?
<kaparica> toshiba semp
<kaparica> me foi ofertado
<kaparica> e sei que tem ele com o linux  instalado de origem... mas me ofertaram ele com o win 8.1
<kaparica> bruno vc e portugues?
<BrunoPT> sim
<kaparica> tb eu
<kaparica> vc vive no brasil
<BrunoPT> No menu da uefi vai a Advanced, tens la uma opção chamada Boot Mode
<BrunoPT> não, vivo em Portugal
<kaparica> ok
<kaparica> nao encontro esse menu la nao
<BrunoPT> que menus é que têm?
<kaparica> vixee
<kaparica> nem sei qual a tecla pra acesar
<kaparica> sou um pouco basico nisto
<kaparica> mas vai dar certo
<kaparica> so fui parar na bios pq a instalaçao nao deu certo e me conduziu pra la
<BrunoPT> fique a carregar na tecla ESC assim que ligar o computador
<kaparica> ta ok
<kaparica> fique por ai que ja volto
<BrunoPT> eu tenho mesmo que ir embora agora
<kaparica> bruno acho que consegui alterar  la a configuraçao
<kaparica> desisto
<kaparica> nao consigo instalar ubuntu
<astroo-> ve o privado
<kaparica> ??
<t0ny> qual erro da kaparica ?
<kaparica> ja fui na bios
<kaparica> tudo
<kaparica> nao funciona
<kaparica> acho que e este notbook e o win 8.1
<kaparica> usei noutros ,,, instalava com a maior facilidade
<t0ny> mas qual erro que da kaparica ?
<t0ny> qual note é?
<fernando__> ola
<t0ny> eae
<astroo-> ola
<kaparica> thtoshiba semp
<fernando__> pessoal eu comprei um note asus bem simples com tela 10.1  e veio com win8.1 e eu nao estou conseguindo dar boot com ubuntu
<kaparica> pronto esse mesmo problema
<fernando__> sabem pq ?
<kaparica> arquivo ausente ou com erros
<kaparica> wubildr.mbr
<kaparica> ta vendo ai tony
<fernando__> entao eu aperto f2 e nao vai na bios... eu entrei na bios por outro jeito e por la eu nao consegui editar para ler o pen drive nao consigo mudar nada
<kaparica> e o fernando parece que tb nao consegue
<fernando__> tipo que pra mim entrar na bios eu so consegui entrar pelo windows 8.1 eu nao consegui entrar por fora
<t0ny> modo uefi
<t0ny> da bios
<kaparica> ja desativei modo de segurança... e nada
<fernando__> eu li uns topicos sobre esse uefi.... e nao achei esse modo de segurança na minha bios so tem speed boot
<t0ny> nao lembro como altera o boot na bios do shemp
<kaparica> alterei e nao resultou
<kaparica> affffffffffff
<kaparica> cansei
<t0ny> pq se nao me engano
<t0ny> esses notes de hj em dia
<t0ny> tao vindo com a bios travada e com a key do win dentro dela
<fernando__> sim isso mesmo t0ny
<kaparica> entao nada a fazer?
<t0ny> e trocar o modo do uefi
<t0ny> q vai kaparica  e fernando__
<kaparica> acho que desaivei segurança na bios
<kaparica> e nada
<fernando__> bill gates esta de sacanagem
<t0ny> qual e o note kaparica ?
<t0ny> e um shep tb?
<kaparica> toshiba semp
<kaparica> 4gb
<kaparica> processador  e1-2100
<t0ny> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Hard-on-Linux/Desativando-o-suporte-ao-UEFI-e-o-Secure-Boot/
<kaparica> sao uns porcos
<Marcello-MiX> KurtKraut, voce era da brasnet?
<Marcello-MiX> gente... estou tendo um erro ao instalar o flash player direto do site da adobe atraves do apturl. Aparece o seguinte erro: Canal desconhecido 'utopic-partner'
<Marcello-MiX> como posso resolver?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel repsosta de alguem mas ja pode ser tarde na hora
<FamilyWolf> Digita no terminal ai
<FamilyWolf> sudo apt-get install flash-installer
<FamilyWolf> Alias
<FamilyWolf> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<FamilyWolf> pra abrir um terminal
<FamilyWolf> CTRL + ALT + T
<Marcello-MiX> FamilyWolf, consegui de uma forma diferente... baixei o tar.gz da adobe e copiei pra /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, pelo outro método estava dando a msg que já estava atualizado...]
<FamilyWolf> Tudo bem o importante é que resolveu
<FamilyWolf> :-)
<Marcello-MiX> ;)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rander> algue teve alguma dificuldade em instlar o wine 1.7
<Rander> ?
<Rander> estou usando o Lubuntu
<Rander> n'ao consigo instalar o wine  de maneira nenhuma
<Rander> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<Rander> aparece essa mensagem de erro
<Rander> This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources
<Guest72895> Boa tarde! Estou tentando fazer uma instalação pelo Virtual Box. A a dúvida é: eu criei uma nova partição com 25GB e separei 15GB a partir dentro desse espaço. Na tela de instalação aparece a mensagem de que não foi encontrado o arquivo raiz.
<hggdh> Rander: isto significa que estás a instalar um pacote criado fora do Ubuntu.
<Kestty_K2> Boa tarde! Estou tentando fazer uma instalação pelo Virtual Box. A a dúvida é: eu criei uma nova partição com 25GB e separei 15GB a partir dentro desse espaço. Na tela de instalação aparece a mensagem de que não foi encontrado o arquivo raiz.
<hggdh> Kestty_K2: é mais fácil deixar o processo de instalação do Ubuntu criar as partições necessárias.
<hggdh> Kestty_K2: crie o disco no VB (25G), e forneá este disco inteiro para o instalador
<Rander> hggdh estou usando o lubuntu, mas n'ao consigo instalar o wine
<Kestty_K2> Sim. Então eu posso deixar a primeira opção de instalação marcada. Já que diz que será apagado todas outras partições. Não vai apagar minha unidade C real do Windows?
<hggdh> Rander: como disse acima, estás a tentar instalar um pacote criado fora do Ubuntu/Lubuntu/whatever
<hggdh> Kestty_K2: se a instalação está a ser feita *dentro* do VB, apenas os discos criados para esta instancia serão afectados
<Rander> hggdh tem alguma ideia de como posso instalar o wine de forma mais facil?
<hggdh> Rander: sudo apt-get install wine
<Rander> hggdh deve tem algum pacote executavel, que facilitaria as coisas pra os leigos
<hggdh> Rander: sim, tem a central de programas.
<Kestty_K2> Sim. Em "preferências" eu defini a unidade com a nova partição que criei
<Rander> ok
<Kestty_K2> Está correto?
<BrunoPT> Kestty_K2: tem que indicar que o ponto de montagem é /
<BrunoPT> ou seja, a raiz
<Rander> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencie
<BrunoPT> Rander: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<Kestty_K2> Vou criar novamente então.. E fazer passo a passo! Ainda estou a pegar experiencia com VB e Ubuntu..
<Rander> blz mas parece que estou tendo problemas com a minha conex~ao
<Rander> os downloads come;am sem problemas
<Rander> mas caem no meio do processo
<hugoam> amigos..uma ajuda por favor
<hugoam> baixei o iso doubunto 14.10..instaleo-o em midia de DVD, mas nãp consigo fazer o boot
<hugoam> o drive ler o DVD..fica a tela preta por um tempo, ams acaba iniciando o sistema
<hugoam> baixeo o iso do site ubunto br
<hugoam> ubuntu
<Guest38313> == pode me ajudar
<hggdh> hugoam: como foi feita a instalação na midia?
<hggdh> Guest38313: mais fácil simplesmente expor tua dúvida
<txithihausen> Pessoal, estou com um ubuntu 14.04 LTS instalado num note HP Pavilion (que com mt sofrimento conseguir jogar no dual boot com o windows 8.1). Todavia, não estou conseguindo fazer o ubuntu desligar
<txithihausen> toda vez que coloco para desligar, ele trava na tela de progresso do ubuntu
<txithihausen> alguma ideia de como resolver essa bronca?
<hggdh> txithihausen: tente clicar em ESCape ao entrar na tela de progresso -- isto deverá mostrar os comandos sendo emitidos
<txithihausen> hggdh: vou tentar aqui
<txithihausen> um seg
<txithihausen> a última mensagem foi "Will now halt". Ou seja, ele conseguiu parar todos os serviços
<txithihausen> mas não está conseguindo acessar a BIOS para desligar o hardware
<txithihausen> alguma diga?
<txithihausen> dica*
<hggdh> txithihausen: infelizmente, nenhuma... não uso HP, lamento
<hggdh> tente, dalinha de comando, emitir um 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<dpasqualin> Olá, tenho algumas dúvidas sobre o serviço de consultoria da Canonical Brasil, se é que ele exista =P
<dpasqualin> alguém poderia me auxiliar nesse assunto?
<hggdh> dpasqualin: hum. Creio que existe (ou existia, quando eu era Canonical)
<hggdh> dpasqualin: deixe-me procurar um contacto
<hggdh> dpasqualin: o único link que consigo achar é http://www.canonical.com/services/contact-us
<hggdh> dpasqualin: o velho site tinha pontos de contacto no mundo, mas foram-se...
<hggdh> dpasqualin: eu sei que tinhamos vários colegas baseados no Brasil (eu, pessoalmente, não moro no Brasil), e alguns deles, pelo menos eram serviços (eu era Ubuntu Engineering)
<Jonathan_Aleixo> Boa tarde pessoal. Utilizo uma versão 12 atualizada de Unbutu, na qual configurei um servidor Samba. A máquina tem travado constantemente, sendo necessário reinicalização forçada. Alguém tem idéia do que pode ser?
<ELETRONICO_HW> Boa tarde... Instalei Lubuntu 14.10 , uefi desativado na Bios ( Modo Legacy ) , mais não aparece o Grub usando o  windows 8.1 , podem me ajudar ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> ok
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<BrunoPT> ELETRONICO_HW: ele faz boot directo no  windows?
<Guest54903> Boa noite. Gostaria de tirar uma dúvida. Estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu 14.10 mas quando o cd da boot, meu monitor apaga e aparece uma mensagem dizendo que está com problema na resolução, e não estou conseguindo alterar isso.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> o monitor nao e lcd certo?
<Guest54903> Opa, olá
<Guest54903> Não, é um LG de tubo
<astroo-> esse e o problema
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest54903> Ah é? Só acontece por causa desse tipo de monitor?
<Guest54903> Eu pesquisei e vi que muita gente tbm tem esse problema, não sei se estava fazendo algo errado ou se tinha uma versão específica do SO pra não dar esse problema
<astroo-> e so porque o ubunutu nao reconhece monitores com mais de 10 anos ou mais
<astroo-> os analogicos
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-08
<luciano_> boa noite!
<luciano_> estou com probemas em meu pc, é minha primeira experiencia no ubuntu, e estou gostando,
<astroo-> ola
<luciano_> porém não estou conseguindo mudar as configurações do meu monito.
<luciano_> ou resolução
<luciano_> só está na resolução 800x600
<luciano_> o que é muito complexa, para o tamanho do monitor
<luciano_> e já tentei mudar manualmente e não consegui
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<luciano_> tranquilo, estou escrevendo pra quando algue
<luciano_> alguém ler já saiba.
<anonimo> olá
<anonimo> gostaria de saber o quanto o Ubunto pesa no computer
<anonimo> e também, se tem alguma forma de desistalação
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<ilizeu> sou novo por aqui instalei o ubuntu mas nao entendo nada gostaria de saber se tem um material para iniciantes tipo primeiros passos..
<ilizeu> queria mesmo colocar ele como servidor web porque desenvolvo paginas e queria fazer isso via rede..
<ilizeu_>  sou novo por aqui instalei o ubuntu mas nao entendo nada gostaria de saber se tem um material para iniciantes tipo primeiros passos..
<ilizeu_> queria mesmo colocar ele como servidor web porque desenvolvo paginas e queria fazer isso via rede..
<ilizeu_> ola
<BrunoPT> ilizeu_: instale o lammp
<BrunoPT> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<BrunoPT> tem aqui um tutorial em portugues, so nao fala do phpmyadmin https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/como-instalar-a-pilha-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-no-ubuntu-14-04-pt
<ilizeu_> blz..
<ilizeu_> vou verificar..
<Celso> bom dia.
<Celso> Alguem tem esses All in One CCE e colocou ubuntu junto com win8?
<Celso> ja tentei de tudo que é combinações de teclas pra acessar a BIOS e mudar o boot e não consegui.
<abd0n> Boa tarde pessoal!
<Marcos111> Como sei a versão do meu ubuntu e se é 32.bit ou 64.bit???
<rssolivei> uname -ar
<hggdh> ou uname -mp
<Marcos111> e como sei se é 32 ou 64.bit?
<hggdh> Marcos111: se uname -mp retorna x8_64 x86_64, é 64 bits.
<Marcos111> obrigado!
<rssolivei> noobs
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<leeo> alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda ?
<leeo> como posso instalar o elementary OS pelo linux a partir da iso sem criar um cd ou pen drive boot
<leeo> é possivel :
<leeo> ?
<omelete> leeo,  tem jeito ñ
<omelete> quiser só testar usa o virtualbox
<Aluisio> BOa noite meu ubuntu nao inicializa mais so fica na tela preta modo testo não aceita comandos
<Aluisio> oi
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<L0C0GASP> bom dia a todos
<balrogg_cs> boa tarde galera
<balrogg_cs> alguem poderia me ajudar
<balrogg_cs> estou tentando atualizar o portupgrade porém ele da o eero fake-pkg error code 74
<balrogg_cs> e outras linhas de erro
<hggdh> balrogg_cs: sabes que aqui é suporte para Ubuntu e derivados, não?
<balrogg_cs> nossa desculpa ai rsrsrs, mandei no canal errado rsrsrs
<LeandroLuiz> çey
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloHenriqueN> oi
<PauloHenriqueN> boa tarde
<PauloHenriqueN> há algum ploblema em remover o libre office do ubuntu 15.10
<Ernandes> creio que nao, apenas vai ficar sem um pacote office
<PauloHenriqueN> eu não uso ele
<PauloHenriqueN> isso daqui remove td sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice*
<PauloHenriqueN> ou não
<hggdh> remove a maior parte.
<hggdh> mas eu usaria um \ antes do *
<hggdh> libreoffice\*
<PauloHenriqueN> assim
<PauloHenriqueN> acho que removeu td
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa tarde
<licensed> pow meu microfone pega no audacity, no skype, mas nao pega no steam =( depois de algum update
<genibra> Boa tarde!
<genibra> Alguem on?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-10
<shallwe> boa noite, alguém vivo?
<LeandroLuiz> opa
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<astroo-> Goztey  bem-vindo
<Goztey> Boas pessoal!
<shallwe> ó tem gente viva kkk
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<shallwe> eu?
<shallwe> sim sou tenho 36 anos :)
<shallwe> nem cheguei na meia idade ainda
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> eu sou tipo o mordomo do canal e so dou 1 força ao mundo linux
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: "é nóis!!!!"
<LeandroLuiz> Geese_Howard, vc por aqui
<Geese_Howard> LeandroLuiz: opq
<Geese_Howard> de volta das sombras
<LeandroLuiz> calor
<Geese_Howard> pra kct
<shallwe> de noite nao faz calor
<shallwe> não tem sol não tem como fazer calor, só se vc tem um pc muito antigo ou overclocado que ta enchendo seu quarto de ar quente kkkk
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> LeandroLuiz: depois dessa, vou-me
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> vixi nunca vi o chat tão caído 39 usuários
<shallwe> devem estar voltando da praia
<barna> shallwe, sempre assim logo antes de sair versão nova!
<shallwe> é verdade, estou ligado, lembro de antigamente
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> ja na correria do trabalho
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve
<mirqui> opa , não vou te atrapalhar , boa sorte :)
<shallwe> :)
<aedigital> ahahaha
<aedigital> ja adiantei as coisas aqui
<aedigital> daqui a pouco tb tenho que vazar
<mirqui> fala shallwe :)
<mirqui> arescem almocei , estou com leseira
<mirqui> que nem jacaré na lagoa ahah
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> shallwe entrou quieto e saiu mudo ahaha
<aedigital> area
<higino> Alguém?
<jaqent> higino: sim
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mty> alguem ai manja de jquery?
<barna> mty, pra q server?
<mty> script
<barna> interessante, o q ele faz com o script?
<mty> é script pra web
 * barna perdeu o interesse
<barna> mas qual a duvida relativo ao jquery?
<mty> sabe programar?
<mty> nao to conseguindo fazer um negocio funcionar aqui
<barna> estou aprendendo bash e pretendo quem sabe um dia python
<mty> ja fiz uma besteiras em python
<mty> mas faz tempo
<mty> sei mais java, c, c++
<mty> so to um pouco fora de forma
<mty> kkkk
<mty> to mais voltando pra web esses tempos
<barna> :)
<mty> voltado*
<barna> eu não gosto muito de programação, to aprendendo por necessidade.
<mty> sou cientista da computacao
<barna> eu sou fotografo e cinegrafista.
<mty> bacana
<mty> moras onde?
<barna> bh e vc?
<mty> manaus
<mty> eu tenho um portal de noticias aqui
<barna> conheço D+, morei ai uns tempos.
<mty> morou em que lugar?
<barna> massa D+, qual a pegada do portal?
<barna> primeiro perto da bola da suframa, depois na joaquim nabuco.
<mty> sei onde é
<shallwe> bom dia  kornbluth.freenode.net
<rafael> br.archive.ubuntu.com tá fora
<shallwe> http://fossforce.com/2016/02/linux-batman-xcom-arrives/
<shallwe> mas nao da nada, já que ouvi falar que steam machine irá rodar wine pra rodar alguns jogos de windows o.O
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> boa tarde
<PauloH> como faço pra ter um nick registrado aqui
<Bukowski> Paulo, bom dia
<Bukowski> Vc tem que registrar o nick no freenode, não no canal em si
<Bukowski> https://weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.en.html
<Bukowski> ;)
<rafael> PauloH: /msg nickserv register
<balrogg_cs> bom tarde galera, alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda? estou tentando atualizar o postgresql no ubuntu server 14.04.3 porem ao iniciar ele da o seguinte erro
<balrogg_cs> Starting PostgreSQL 9.5:
<balrogg_cs> waiting for server to start.... stopped waiting
<balrogg_cs> pg_ctl: could not start server
<balrogg_cs> Examine the log output.
<balrogg_cs> The PostgreSQL server start seems to have some problems, please see logs for details.
<balrogg_cs> alguem sabe como corrigir?
<rafael> balrogg_cs: já olhou o log?
<balrogg_cs> ainda nao sei como fazer
<rafael> balrogg_cs: não sabe como fazer o que?
<balrogg_cs> verificar o log ^^ sou leigo ainda com o postgres
<balrogg_cs> rafael como faço para mandar mensagem assim como vc esta mandando para mim?
<hggdh> balrogg_cs: acabas de fazer :-) basta colocar o nick no teu texto
<LeandroLuiz> http://www.guiafoca.org/?page_id=326
<balrogg_cs> ;-)
<balrogg_cs> noob é foda rsrsrs
<hggdh> balrogg_cs: linguagem, por favor
<balrogg_cs> perdão O.O
<rafael> balrogg_cs: use um pastebin da vida pra mandar os logs
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: por curiosade...fez o bkp do banco de dados?
<carlos_> Preciso de ajuda para acessar via rede um pc windows. Ontem funcionava perfeitamente, conectei a rede via Nautilus, smb://servidor-pc/ e funcionou perfeitamente.... inclusive  utilizei marcador com o atalho para acessar a rede windows. Hoje fui acessar a pasta e apareceu a seguinte mensagem " Mensagem de erro sem tratamento: Falha ao recuperar a lista de compartilhamento do servidor: Tempo esgotado para conexão" já tentei bastante coisa que nos forum
<carlos_> s, porem nada deu certo.
<balrogg_cs> Elfon sim tenho o backup realizado
<rafael> carlos_: já testou fazer acesso de outra máquina windows?
<carlos_> rafael - mesma coisa....
<rafael> então não é problema no linux
<rafael> é problema na sua rede
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: só verifica se após a atualização o postgresql tá rodando
<Elfon> no meu pc foi necessário rodar o postgresql
<rafael> carlos_: o servidor está normal?
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: e tb foi necessário fazer um bkp da pasta "data"
<rafael> Elfon: já vi esse problema do balrogg_cs e se não me engano é problema no arquivo de configuração
<Elfon> rafael: ok...foi malz
<rafael> Elfon: só complementando o que vc disse
<rafael> Elfon: de boa
<carlos_> rafael: normal.... estou achando estranho, pq procuro o samba na dash e nao abre... e esta instalado....
<rafael> carlos_: entenda, se vc não consegue acessar a partir de outro computador pode ser um problema na rede
<rafael> carlos_: teste o acessar a partir de uma máquina windows
<balrogg_cs> Elfon verifiquei e consegui aki, tive que desisntalar o postgres, realizar o update e o upgrade e obtive sucesso, obrigado mesmo a todos
<rafael> balrogg_cs: vc havia mexido na configuração?
<carlos_> rafael: a rede funciona normalmente, windows x windows normal, problema esta entre ubuntu x windows
<rafael> carlos_: ah, OK
<rafael> carlos_: tenta utilizar o smbclient na linha de comando
<barna> carlos_, já tentou no nautilus smb://ipdocomputado ? ou invez do nome dele na rede.
<rafael> carlos_: ou então o mount com a opção -t CIFS
<carlos_> rafael: sim, uso smb://10
<carlos_> rafael: desculpa, sim uso com ip
<rafael> carlos_: o IP do computador servidor não mudou?
<carlos_> rafael: ja tentei montar -CIFS.... nao deu.... o IP da maquina esta fixo, justamente para evitar este problema
<Elfon> balrogg_cs: não esqueça que se vc está tentando acessar o banco de dados do postgresql pela rede vc tem que liberar o acesso remoto e abrir o firewall
<rafael> carlos_: na linha de comando?
<rafael> carlos_: tenta o seguinte comando
<rafael> ping servidor-pc
<rafael> carlos_: qual é o output?
<carlos_> rafael: pelo nome nao foi, dai tentei ping 10.1.13 ( ip da maquina) e funcionou normal
<carlos_> rafael: enviei 16 pacotes, todos entregues....
<rafael> OK
<rafael> agora tenta a partir do linux digitar o comando
<rafael> telnet 10.1.13 445
<rafael> 445 é a porta de transmissão do SMB
<carlos_> conectou
<carlos_> rafael: preciso sair, volto em 10 min, mas obrigado pela ajuda ate agora!
<carlos_> rafael: voltei
<shallwe> eu tb uai
<carlos_> rafael: vou tentar novamente acessar via telnet pelo ubuntu
<rafael> carlos_: blz
<carlos_> rafael: pelo ubuntu, acesso o modem, pelo telnet.... rede ok....fazendo um teste...
<carlos_> rafael: estranho que agora nao conectou a maquina (windows) pelo telnet...
<carlos_> rafael: "pinga" normal pelo IP
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<rafael> carlos_:
<rafael> tem algum firewall entre os computadores?
<rafael> é uma rede sem fio?
<carlos_> rafael: não tem firewall ( tem antivirus, mas desabilitado, vou verificar) é uma rede cabeada
<carlos_> rafael: o estranho, é que ontem, funcionou perfeitamente, fiz marcadores com as pastas que uso....
<carlos_> rafael: hoje fui acessar da esse erro do capeta...
<rafael> carlos_: verifique se o firewall do windows está barrando
<carlos_> vou olhar...
<carlos_> rafael: Cara.... desabilitei todo o firewall, antivirus do windows e nada ainda.... estou pensando em reinstalar todo o ubuntu novamente
<carlos_> rafael: obrigado pela ajuda, vou pesquisar mais um pouco, caso não ache solução, vou instalar novamente... estou usando o 15.10, melhor voltar para o 14.xx lts?
<shallwe> só existe 1 14.xx é o 14.04
<barna> 14.xx não, 14.10 foi descontinuado a muuuuuito tempo, se queres um lts = 14.04 ou espere
<barna> 14.xx não, 14.10 foi descontinuado a muuuuuito tempo, se queres um lts = 14.04 ou esperar o 16.04 lts
<barna> shallwe, esqueceu q um dia existiu o 14.10?
<shallwe> barna: eu sim, horrivel do jeito que era prefiro nao lembrar hihi
<shallwe> só uso lts as outras versões são testes
<barna> eu tb
<barna> nunca cheguei a testar o 14.10
<barna> carlos_, ja testou em live?
<carlos_> barna: desculpa, live?
<carlos_> barna: desculpa novamente, agora que estou lendo com atenção...  na verdade eu nao lembrava se era o 14.04 ou 14.10, por isso coloquei 14.xx lts
<carlos_> vou voltar pro 14.04.... achei muito estranho esse erro, simplesmente parou de funcionar o acesso à rede... ontem funcionava e hoje nada... corrompeu alguma coisa que ainda nao sei...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-12
<galvao_> boa noite
<galvao_> acho que meu roteador foi hakeado
<galvao_> como fazer pra resolver?
<astroo-> galvao_  ola
<galvao_> ola astroo
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<galvao_> ok
<galvao_> resolvido obrigado
<astroo-> ainda bem
<Guest23110> boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<Guest23110> opa astro beleza
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Guest23110> tudo cara
<Guest23110> nossa faz tempo q nao entro
<Guest23110> perdi ate minha senha
<astroo-> vai ao site do freenode
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<galvao> bom dia
<Guest23478> estou com um problema com o site do banco, estao direcionando para um site falso
<Guest23478> uso ubuntu
<kanazuchi> dia!
<shallwe> bom dia meus lindos
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Dead_Thinker> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Dead_Thinker> tranquilo
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<hggdh> csop
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Seth_Sebeck> alguém pode dar uma ajuda???
<Seth_Sebeck> estou com problemas de video no willy
<Seth_Sebeck> o mouse e o teclado travam, em seguida a tela desliga... e quando liga fica toda cheia de listras estranhas
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ele é avançado
<Seth_Sebeck> tipo aquelas listras que dava no video game quando mexia na fita
<mirqui> elfon
<hggdh> Seth_Sebeck: ocupado no momento. Mas verifique se o sistema está actualizado (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<Elfon> Seth_Sebeck: "mexia a fita"...caraca....fossilizou essa...huahuahua
<Seth_Sebeck> eu atualizei ontem
<Seth_Sebeck> mas continuou na mesma
<Seth_Sebeck> *-display
<Seth_Sebeck>              descrição: VGA compatible controller
<Seth_Sebeck>              produto: 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller
<Seth_Sebeck>              fabricante: Intel Corporation
<Seth_Sebeck>              ID físico: 2
<Seth_Sebeck>              informações do barramento: pci@0000:00:02.0
<Seth_Sebeck>              versão: 04
<Seth_Sebeck>              largura: 32 bits
<Seth_Sebeck>              clock: 33MHz
<Seth_Sebeck>              capacidades: pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<Seth_Sebeck>              configuração: driver=i915 latency=0
<Seth_Sebeck>              recursos: irq:16 memória:cfd00000-cfd7ffff porta de E/S:1800(tamanho=8) memória:e0000000-efffffff memória:cfd80000-cfdbffff
<Seth_Sebeck> saida do lshw pro video
<Seth_Sebeck> nao sei se é problema no video ou algo mais abrangente
<jaqent> Seth_Sebeck: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras#N.2BAOM-o_fa.2BAOc-a_.27.27flood.27.27_no_canal
<Seth_Sebeck> ok
<Seth_Sebeck> desculpe
<jaqent> Sem problemas :)
<jaqent> Seth_Sebeck: mas aproveitando, ajudaria se vc pudesse reformular a sua pergunta de acordo com as instruções que vc encontra aqui → http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/ComoPerguntar#Pergunte_de_forma_clara
<Seth_Sebeck> posso sim :D
<Seth_Sebeck> Estou tendo problemas com o video, de vez em quando o mouse e o teclado travam, e em seguida a tela apaga e quando volta está cheia de listras (não se enxerga nada), que desaparecem quando eu arrasto uma janela. Minha versão do Ubuntu: 15.10 (willy)
<Seth_Sebeck> Meu computador é um HP Compaq dc5100/SFF. Placa de video (segundo o lshw):82915G/GV/910GL
<Seth_Sebeck> :)
<kanazuchi> oUHAOHOUAouHOAUHOUHAouHAUOHAohUOA
<jaqent> Seth_Sebeck: Isso acontece aleatóriamente, ou só quando vc esta fazendo algo específico?
<Seth_Sebeck> aleatoriamente
<Seth_Sebeck> creio que consegui resolver
<Seth_Sebeck> é provavel que o firefox estava causando o problema, apareceu uma nova atualização
<Seth_Sebeck> depois de 10 minutos nao aconteceu novamente
<Seth_Sebeck> atualizei o Firefox
<Seth_Sebeck> se acontecer de novo eu aviso
<Seth_Sebeck> obrigado a todos
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloHenrique> oi
<PauloHenrique> bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<BLu3sCL4551C> Bom dia, estou tendo dificuldades para criar um atalho de um arquivo para a área de trabalho, digamos que é um arquivo que sempre devo executar; ./NOME_DO_ARQUIVO. Teria uma maneira de executá-lo no terminal apenas colocando o nome? Pois sempre devo entrar nas pastas e depois fazer com que rode.
<shallwe> BLu3sCL4551C: bom dia
<shallwe> como criar atalho na area de trabalho vc ja sabe certo?
<shallwe> botao direito, criar atalho etc...
<shallwe> no caso o meu é criar lançador
<shallwe> nao sei no ubuntu como é
<BLu3sCL4551C> shallwe, Desculpa a demora, sim sei. O problema é a chatice de sempre entrar no terminal, copiar a pasta completa e digitar ,/NOME_DO_PROGRAMA, sendo que tantos outros não necessitam.
<shallwe> BLu3sCL4551C: mas quando vc cria o atalho nao precisa
<shallwe> é só colocar o caminho do programa e era isso
<PauloHenrique> o firewall no ubuntu é só ufw enable que ja bloqueia acesso de fora
<PauloHenrique> ou estou enganado
<BLu3sCL4551C> shallwe, quando inicio ele fala que não tem como abrir.
<shallwe> que tipo de programa é este?
<BLu3sCL4551C> shallwe, genymotion (Emulador Android)
<shallwe> isso é pelo virtual box?
<BLu3sCL4551C> shallwe, ele ta na área de trabalho, mas quando clico em executar ele não vai, no caso quando aplico o comando cd Area De Trabalho ./genymotion executa tranquilo.
<BLu3sCL4551C> ou JVM, mas agr é VBOX
<BLu3sCL4551C> agr que eu digo é em casa. hehe
<shallwe> a ta
<shallwe> entao vc precisa abrir o virtual box pra executar ele então
<BLu3sCL4551C> então devo deixar o VBOX aberto para que ele seja executado direto?
<shallwe> não sei, esse genymotion é um script?
<BLu3sCL4551C> Não, é um software que disponibiliza várias roms de alguns celulares, onde tu pode baixar e emular. FREElaz
<BLu3sCL4551C> o único jeito é esse mesmo, espero me acostumar, abrir esse soft só para minha mulher é complex. E ela não aprende de jeito nenhum o passo a passo.
<shallwe> e já tentou marcar no atalho pra abrir com o terminal?
<BLu3sCL4551C> yeah
<shallwe> configurou tb o diretorio de trabalho?
<BLu3sCL4551C> fiz agr
<BLu3sCL4551C> e tb n deu
<shallwe> vixi então realmente é um mistério esse seu aplicativo
<shallwe> e qual comando pra executar ele no terminal?
<BLu3sCL4551C> ./
<shallwe> e o nome do programa que deve ser...
<BLu3sCL4551C> ./genymotion
<BLu3sCL4551C> um momento, vou fumar um cigarro.
<shallwe> blz
<shallwe> mas realmente se nao funciona nao sei o que pode ser, o erro que dá quando vc executa no atalho é simplesmente que nao pode abrir ou tem algo mais?
<BLu3sCL4551C> apenas não executa mesmo.
<shallwe> pois é estranho
<BLu3sCL4551C> shallwe, consegui rodar Hearthstone (joguinho da blizzard) e não consigo fazer um atalho funcionar, AUSHAUSHUHSAS, vai entender... linux é assim mesmo, as coisas mais estupidas são as que quase nos deixam perplexos, lembro de quando instalei os drivers da AMD.
<shallwe> BLu3sCL4551C: é que os atalhos no ubuntu é pela barra do lado
<BLu3sCL4551C> La Unity trash.
<shallwe> quando vc ta executando um aplicativo é só clicar com o botao direito em cima dali do lado e escolher "fixar" ou algo assim
<shallwe> depende unity só é lento se seu note for muuito antigo
<BLu3sCL4551C> nada, é um desktop... AMD FX6300 + R7260x 2GB, 4Gb RAM (isso que é lixo) o resto é de boa até.
<BLu3sCL4551C> A única distro que rodou lisa aqui foi o Mint, Fedora e Arch. O resto é uma lerdeza em algumas tarefas que pfv...
<BLu3sCL4551C> As únicas*
<shallwe> ta louco isso ai roda ubuntu voando
<shallwe> se nao roda é pq tem problema na config
<BLu3sCL4551C> Já instalei várias coisas, swapiness, zram, e etc etc...
<BLu3sCL4551C> Já me falaram a mesma coisa que tu, mas quando tava "lisa" a distro, falaram que ia dar muito crash. Pq era Non LTS.
<shallwe> BLu3sCL4551C: a bom, eu uso só lts 14.04
<shallwe> e agora quando sair a 16.04 ai sim upgrade
<shallwe> as outras no meio é quase teste
<BLu3sCL4551C> shallwe, estou usando-a tbm.
<BLu3sCL4551C> pois estão e por incrível que pareça nela estava com menos "bug", vamos dizer assim, já que o HDMI tinha áudio e os drivers estavam bacana tbm.
<shallwe> mas no notebook que estou agora  uso xubuntu
<shallwe> 14.04 claro
<BLu3sCL4551C> Agora nessa 14.04 estava sem som no HDMI, drivers ruins...
<BLu3sCL4551C> Xubuntu e Kubuntu são ótimos! Gosto do estilo deles, é algo mais clássico, enquanto o Unity quer virar algo Mobile, não os culpo. The future!
<BLu3sCL4551C> Se soubesse mais sobre linux não usaria essas distros intermediárias não, usaria slack, fedora dnv, ou até mesmo arch. Mas sou leigo, ai tenho que me conformar em não me adaptar em outras...
<shallwe> é ai gosto é gosto
<shallwe> gosto o unity pq é tudo integrado, e a barra globar bar com o menu unico igual ao mac
<BLu3sCL4551C> a sim, até iria falar disso mas já que voltou ao assunto, existe uma distro, que tu vai se amarrar, é baseada em Ubuntu mas tem um toque de iOS no design dela. Vou procurar aqui.
<BLu3sCL4551C> here;      http://elementaryos.org/
<BLu3sCL4551C> https://img.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens/artigos/comunidade/artigo1.png
<shallwe> sim esse eu ja testei bem bom
<shallwe> e o interessante é que ele vem limpo
<shallwe> sem quase nada ai vc instala o que quiser
<BLu3sCL4551C> shallwe, sabia... hehe, vou jogar xadrez aqui e dps deitar. Até!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<xGrind> boa noite povo.
<xGrind> sabem se no Ubuntu 16.04 ja vai ter a nova central de programas?
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite xGrind, tava testando hoje a 16.04 e ate a ultima build continua a mesma central de programas da 14.04 e 15.10
<astroo-> ola
<xGrind> Romildo_Vitorino, entendi, vlw. queria saber como vai ficar o Xubuntu. não li nada a respeito, falando se vão mudar tb ou usar a central do lubuntu
<Romildo_Vitorino> creio que nessa fase do desenvolvimento eles estao apenas colocando os novos pacotes dos programas e kernel. creio quando sairem os betas saberemos melhor que novidades vao implementar na 16.04
<Romildo_Vitorino> embora eu acho que nao deve esperar muita coisa alem de atualizações de pacotes visto essa ser a ultima antes da tao falada convergencia
<hggdh> o que quer que ocorra, tem que ser cedo -- veja https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<hggdh> feature freeze é na próxima semana, e uer interface freeze am MAr 10
<xGrind> hmm
<Romildo_Vitorino> estou curioso pra saber quando houver a migração definitiva pro unity 8. Ele vai rodar em cima do MIR e nao tenho visto noticias de que os outros ambientes vao suportar o MIR, tipo KDE, XFCE etc
<Romildo_Vitorino> como ficarão os outros "sabores" do ubuntu ja que a canonical vai focar no mir e deixar o xorg de lado
<merlim> astroo-: lol e ae man ##._.##
<astroo-> ola ok
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-14
<arimura> Boa noite... é possivel fazer com que uma distro consiga enchegar as redes Wifii disponiveis no Virtualbox?
<arimura> Como uma VM?
<arimura> Ex: VM Slax enchergar as redes wifi em vez de somente usar a conexão como lan0?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<xGrind> arimura, colocando como bridge acho que da
<jaqent> arimura: se importaria em dizer o que vc quer dizer com 'enchegar as redes Wifii'. Tu quer que a conexão seja feita por bridge como o xGrind sugeriu, ou tu quer usar seu wifi de dentro da VM podendo scanear as redes wifi e conectar na que vc quiser?
<arimura> Justamente
<arimura> então preciso colocar a conexão da VM como bridged?
<jaqent> arimura: justamente o que? Te dei duas opções.
<jaqent> arimura: simplificando as coisas, tu pode usar a conexão como bridge.
<jaqent> Agora usar o wifi card/adapter como se fosse hardware da VM até onde sei isso não é possível. A não ser que vc esteja usando um USB wifi dongle/adapter
<jaqent> O resto do hardware do host não fica acessível direto pros guest OS. Como disse até onde sei isso não é possível, mas virtualização não é exatamente a minha praia então posso estar engando.
<arimura> Então, foi esta dúvida que tive.... como conectar em outras redes wifi na VM de o sistema operacional está ligado a um. Precisaria desconectar a conexão do sistema principal e mapear pela VM?
<jaqent> Até onde sei sim.
<arimura> Pois um brother me falou que era possivel no VMWare, não conectar o wifi a nenhuma rede mapeada e realizar o mesmo mapeamento e conexão pela VM. Isso se o sistema MAIN não estaja já conectado a uma conexão wifi.
<arimura> É possivel então colocar u, USB Wifi e dar autonmia dela para VM no virtual box?
<jaqent> não uso o VMware mas até onde sei ele o Parallels tb funcionam igual o VirtualBox em não libera acesso direto a hardware do host que não seja USB.
<jaqent> Por outro lado se seu wifi adapter/card suportar tu pode conectar em duas redes ao mesmo tempo
<jaqent> agora USB qualquer coisa, wifi, teclado, mouse, tu pode sempre jogar direto pra VM
<jaqent> *mouse, etc. Tu pode
<arimura> Não suporta. Se eu colocar um USB wifi consigo dar autonomia dela a VM?
<jaqent> Sim.
<arimura> Já consegui no win10 colocar um UBS wifi e mapear em uma VM Linux Slax mapear as redes wifi disponiveis. Mas não consegui com ubuntu como host e o slax como vm no virtual box.
<arimura> No win10 estava usando VMWare
<jaqent> arimura: tem que instalar o extension pack
<arimura> no virtualbox?
<jaqent> arimura: yup
<jaqent> arimura: é um pacote tem na central de programas (se não me engano)
<xGrind> arimura, está usando virtualbox do site ou da central de programas?
<arimura> do site.. packege original
<xGrind> melhor. baixe o extension pack no site, mas pra versão do virtualbox que voce usa
<xGrind> quando for abrir, ele ja abre direto no virtualbox
<jaqent> arimura: conseguiu instalar o extension pack?
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom dia gente.
<barna> dia
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> bom dia
<sinatra> po alguem ai ja teve um problema no notebook que a tela fica travando?
<sinatra> tipo nao é problema no SO é de hardware mesmo
<sinatra> aparece uma listra fina branca la em cima ai trava por 2 segudos e volta ai depois 2 segundos aparece dinovo e trava por 2 segundos
<sinatra> e fica assim o tempo todo :S
<barna> sinatra, como tu sabes q é hardware?
<sinatra> porque eu tenho 3 sistemas instalados no note
<sinatra> e acontece isso em qualquer um
<sinatra> acontece ja desde quando liga
<sinatra> no grub ate
<barna> então tu tas com problema de junta.
<sinatra> haha
<DirtDaniel> isso acontece com a minha lap quando ela esquenta muito, mas ela é "meio" antiga (2010/11)
<sinatra> po vou da uma desligada entao
<sinatra> ele fica ligado 24h
<barna> kra, já pensaste em limpar e trocar a pasta termica?
<barna> nos meus comps de produção eu faço isso a cada 6 meses.
<sinatra> eu sou uma negaçao em hardware
<barna> ps. pasta termica de prata ou ceramica, as de cilicone é melhor deixar a velha.
<sinatra> blz
<DirtDaniel> vocẽ usa ubuntu mesmo ou algum derivado? tipo com o xubuntu que é o que estou usando no momento, o problema se paresenta menos.
<sinatra> DirtDaniel ubuntu freebsd e windows
<sinatra> mas ta dando nos 3
<sinatra> vou esperar esfriar pra ve se para
<PauloH> se esquentar tende a travar mesmo
<PauloH> instale o psensor
<PauloH> pra ver a temperatura
<sinatra> DirtDaniel barna
<sinatra> é a temperatura mesmo
<sinatra> esfriou ficou uma beleza haha
<barna> então já passou da hora de fazer uma faxina no seu comp.
<sinatra> mandar ver na pasta termica entao?
<barna> sim, limpar ventuinha, cooler, dissipador e trocar as pastas.
<jaqent> E lembre-se de usar a pasta térmica com moderação. Lotar de pasta térmica não vai te ajudar.
<barna> fato jaqent, na verdade o esquema e passar um quase nada de pasta, só sujar o mais fino possivel o dissipador.
<barna> tem vaaaaarios tutoriais na web de como fazer.
<jaqent> se bobear tu acha até um video no youtube do cara fazendo isso em um notebook do mesmo modelo que o seu.
<barna> duvido nada mesmo não, video de cara fazendo em note é mato no yt
<jaqent> se bem que dependendo do note é útil pacas, tem uns modelos que são um inferno pra desmontar
<barna> nem me fale. o meu dell é o capeta! eu tenho um mapa dele aki, são mais de 30 parafusos de 5 medidas diferentes, pior q desmontar é conseguir montar tudo de novo depois.
<sinatra> pod crer
<sinatra> tem mesmo vi uns aqui
<sinatra> vlw
<jaqent> barna: pra mim sempre acaba sobrando (ou faltando) pelo menos um parafuso kkkkkk
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> a minha brincadeira sempre é: quantos parafusos??? vão sobrar ou faltar!
<jaqent> eu tenho um potinho aqui que só cresce em quantidade de parafusos que sobram kkkk Gabinete, note/net, modem, router não importa o que eu abro sempre sobra/falta pra fechar kkkkk
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> d lei!
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisam de ajuda
<magnific> nuno_nunes eu to mano
<magnific> da pro c da um help ai fera ?
<nuno_nunes> magnific, que ajuda precisa
<nuno_nunes> descreve o teu erro
<nuno_nunes> ????
<c0d3c4shh> oia ateh caiu o trem
<magnific> nuno_nunes ta ai fera ?
<nuno_nunes> descreva o erro?
<nuno_nunes> magnific, qual é o erro?
<magnific> nuno_nunes como eu faço para eu conseguir parar de beber ?
<magnific> na moral
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a falar ajuda em linux :|
<magnific> mas vc falou quem precisa de ajuda
<magnific> eu preciso de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> aqui não somos os alcoolocios anonimos :S
<nuno_nunes> le o topico do chat
<magnific> :(
<nuno_nunes> O tópico de #ubuntu-br é: Regras do Canal: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar. Tenha paciencia. || Ubuntu 15.10 liberado e recomendado para todos -- http://releases.ubuntu.com. || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<magnific> poxa
<magnific> :S
<nuno_nunes> omg
<nuno_nunes> se queres usar o offtopic vai aqui #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<jaqent> lol
<sinatra> magnific do phplive?
<sinatra> haha
<magnific> sinatra phplive eh de comer ?
<magnific> to numa larica
<magnific> se n tem ideia
<sinatra> ah pensei q era outro cara
<magnific> q outro cara se ta loko cachoeira
<magnific> ?
<magnific> eu sou eu e eu sou denovo pronto acabo
<sinatra> tinha um magnific old
<sinatra> era outro cara ai
<magnific> kkkkkkkk
<R00T3R> E ai boa noite galera
<magnific> engraçado magnific old
<magnific> R00T3R buenas
<R00T3R> magnific: nd
<R00T3R> ;)
<R00T3R> magnific: opa estou tanto tempo fora do irc que nem lebrava mais identificar o nick
<magnific> R00T3R se ta fumando mto a erva do capiroto rpz ?
<R00T3R> é serio cara mais de 15 anos sou da epoca da antiga brasnet rssss
<R00T3R> voltei a pouco tempo 1 mes rss
<R00T3R> magnific:  se eu fumar é so oregano e a do cavalo ;)
<magnific> carnaval pra mim nao acabou ainda
<magnific> ai to fumegando oregano com pimenta do reino
<R00T3R> magnific:  kkkkkkkk faz parte
<magnific> R00T3R quer um peguinha ai vai fica loko ein soh avisando
<magnific> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<magnific> com pimenta do reino nao tinha fumado ainda
<magnific> eh mto bom
<magnific> ;)
<R00T3R> magnific:  lkkkk se eu fizer isso cara vu acessar o linux peso hexadecimal
<R00T3R> eu ja uso tudo no shell mano
<R00T3R> video musica
<R00T3R> so navegacao
<R00T3R> uso x kkk
<magnific> se viaja loko
<R00T3R> ta vendo irmao kkk
<R00T3R> sabor do shell nao tem coisa melhor kkk
<R00T3R> experimenta que tu bai curtir
<R00T3R> vai curtir e larga essa pimenta do reino kk
<magnific> posso largar a pimenta
<magnific> mas a erva do capiroto jamais
<magnific> never
<R00T3R> kkkkkk
<sector-> o u papo dos cara
<sector-> nada a ver
<sector-> deixa de offtopic
<magnific> sector ja jogou mortal kombat ?
<magnific> com aquele maluco verde
<sector-> canal ta mal frequentado assim é
<magnific> sector wins
<magnific> fatality
<jaqent> sector-: pois é
<magnific> http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/noticia/2011/06/hacker-invade-pagina-da-trend-micro-3-maior-fabricante-de-antivirus.html
<magnific> ow loko
<magnific> se eh loko cachorrera ?
<R00T3R> rss
<magnific> mio na nave
<R00T3R> da um kill dash nine nisso cachorreira kkk
<magnific> https://securelist.com/blog/research/73673/poseidon-group-a-targeted-attack-boutique-specializing-in-global-cyber-espionage/
<magnific> ow loko cachorrera
<magnific> mio na nave ?
<R00T3R> ai ai
<magnific> cyber espionage ?
<R00T3R> sou tão veio que essa aqui ninguem conhece
<R00T3R> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fow7iUaKrq4
<magnific> what fuckkk
<R00T3R> ve ai
<R00T3R> nerd core
<R00T3R> essa e top rss
<magnific> essa vou ouvir
<magnific> pera
<sector-> magnific hackao dmais em esse cara ownando php
<R00T3R> repaoo  loco
<magnific> sector- hackao ? ow loko cachorreira
<magnific> nao moia na nave
<sector-> melhor ainda é os cara que ele cita cada um mais foda q o outro
<magnific> 2 morreu
<magnific> o resto ta vivo ainda
<magnific> R00T3R massa essa musica
<R00T3R> magnific:  rsssss
<R00T3R> magnific: a letra ai  http://www.monzy.com/intro/killdashnine_lyrics.html
<hggdh> OK. Agora, vamos de volta ao tópico. Basta desta conversa.
<hggdh> magnific, R00T3R, sector-: leiam as regras do canal, por favor.
<R00T3R> hggdh: foi mau hggdh
<R00T3R> nao ocorrera novamente
<R00T3R> ;)
<magnific> nossa
<magnific> como ela eh brava neh
<sector-> tome
<hggdh> sector-: queres entrar na danća também?
<sector-> hggdh cala tua boca lixo.
<R00T3R> hggdh: aproveitando colega  o ubuntu é possível ainda baixar distro antigas pacotes i386 para micros mais obsoletos e aprimora-las  para plataformas inferior como atlhon xp 2000   com 1 gb de ram utilando X em um ambiente grafico fluxbox e um navegador que suporte html5 e flames  sem dar delay?
<hggdh> R00T3R: use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<R00T3R> assim distribuicoes antigas como um ubuntu server  existe suporte nos pacotes  ainda
<hggdh> R00T3R: todas as versões do Ubuntu estão lá. O resto é contigo. Não há suporte.
<R00T3R> suporte que digo na instalacao
<R00T3R> ele ira pegar no repositorio antigo da versao ou ira aprimorar do repositorio rescente e força um upground
<R00T3R> sabe porque quero reaproveitar maquinas antigas em um centro de curoso gratuito
<sector-> hggdh é assim q vc bane alguem? q lixao
<sector-> HAUHAU
<R00T3R> e o complicado esta senod o X
<R00T3R> exemplo montar uma ambiente para o estudante com um x leve porem o navegador esta muito dificil
<R00T3R> fica impossivel navegar
<R00T3R> e o navegador  inferiores sem chance
<hggdh> é claro. A melhor opcao é usar lubuntu, ou xubuntu, ou mint
<R00T3R> hggdh: tentei amigao
<hggdh> ou algo semelhante. Gnome atual, unity, e KDE exigem hardware mais forte
<R00T3R> unica coisa que consegui foram com versoes bem antigas
<R00T3R> assim nao leve a mau nao quero um help so uma luz mesmo
<R00T3R> pois tentei ate mudar algumas coisas no navegador do fire com about:config
<R00T3R> incluindo e removendo valores
<R00T3R> mas dificil o processador estoura
<hggdh> teu problema é que versões antigas não mais tem suporte, e o codebase provavelmente é bastante diferente do actual
<R00T3R> usa 100%
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<R00T3R> pois
<R00T3R> hggdh:  o problema est sendo so o navegador
<R00T3R> acredita que ate o inkskape e o gimp roda d boa sem travar
<R00T3R> libreoffice
<hggdh> browsers costumam ser pesados no uso de gráficos
<R00T3R> astroo-:  opa boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<R00T3R> hggdh: disse tudo ate mesmo  no meu mac dual core  fica com delay em algumas coisas
<R00T3R> um saco
<R00T3R> o epiphany ficou bacana mas para video nem pensar
<R00T3R> estou pensando em separar visualidador de videos  do browse alguma ferramenta que faça isso
<R00T3R> no caso abriria o link no navegador mesmo o cara abre youtube
<R00T3R> pega o link e joga em outra ferramenta
<R00T3R> astroo-:  e ai
<astroo-> tudo bem e tu?
<sectorr> hggdh ownn
<R00T3R> astroo-:  tudo joia que se manda cara
<R00T3R> perunta ai se souber
<sectorr> hggdh c eh foda em
<sectorr> n me deixa ficar quieto
<sectorr> hggdh deixa de ser retardad
<sect0rr> cara xato
<sect0rr> pqp
<R00T3R> hggdh: no caso estou vendo uma versao 4.10 do ubuntu .  essa sem chance em apt-get repositorio  ne
<sect0rr> haha
<sect0rr> hggdh deixa de ser doente
<R00T3R> hggdh: somente baixando com wget e dando um dpkg -i
<R00T3R> nos pacotes para serem instalados
<sect0rr> vai ficar ai subindo e descendo ? parece mongol
<R00T3R> ou compilando que creio que ai nem vira
<sector--> xato pra karaiii
<sect0rr> hggdh c doente cara?
<hggdh> ah sim. tinha esquecido
<barna> hggdh, ?
<barna> KurtKraut,
<barna> gracias
<hggdh> barna: vai ficar neste whack-a-mole. Tolinhos são tolinhos.
<hggdh> sugiro, fortemente, a todos: identifiquem-se no freenode. No momento, vou deixar bloqueado a fala de quem *não* tem um login no freenode
<jaqent> ok
<barna> ok
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> UAHEUHEUAEHUAEE
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> _laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> _laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> _laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> _laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> _laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<jaqent> DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK: para tio
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<barna> hggdh,
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<astroo-> para la com isso que so aborece o pessoal todo
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind .
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind ..
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind ...
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind ....
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind .....
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind ......
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind .......
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind ........
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> >
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >
<astroo-> olha que o irc em portugues esta nas ultimas e nao o mates mais
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >>
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind >
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,abner,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,R00T3R,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,sl
<DA_ATE_PENA_KKKK> ipky,sUbMuNdO,tinoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<sinatra> porra é essa
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> ChanServ,hggdh,_laco,_S4MUR4I_,_salem,Agent_Smith_BR,Alex|AFK,astroo-,barna,caipora,Cesar_Augusto,clecio,Daekdroom,DalekSec,delet,DeLonge,DirtDaniel,edenc,eir,Ernandes,FaV1r3s,Fulano,Gambit15,gh0st`,hggdh_LIXAOOOO,jaqent,kanazuchi,KurtKraut,LeandroLuiz,liberie,LockeAnarchist,lubotu2,mactimes,Nando,NarfligiX,Neseth,PeErLesS,rawfael,Seth_Sebeck,SibrekExuus,silverf0x,sinatra,slipky,sUbMuNdO,t
<hggdh_LIXAOOOO> inoco,ubot9,ubuntulog_,xGrind
<DirtDaniel> cara chato
<astroo-> e anto irc
<astroo-> anti
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: seja o que for, lembre-se das regras do canal
<hggdh> Cesar_Augusto: o negócio é que, no momento, só eu vejo tuas mensagens
<jaqent> poderes sobrenaturais de OP?
<DirtDaniel> aff o cara fez um flood danado eu não sabia como dar mute no irssi
<hggdh> jaqent: sim
<jaqent> DirtDaniel: /ignore *!user@cloak ALL
<jaqent> trocando a usermask pela desejada.
<DirtDaniel> Valeu jaqent
<jaqent> DirtDaniel: np :)
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-07
<samuel_111011> Boa noite pessoal, tudo beleza?
<samuel_111011> Estou configurando um servidor de samba para fazer backup de uns arquivos mas me encontro com o seguinte problema:
<samuel_111011> Ao acessar o servidor com o smbclient recebo a seguinte mensagem: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DANIED
<samuel_111011> Segue o arquivo de configuração smb.conf
<samuel_111011>  1 [global]
<samuel_111011>   2
<samuel_111011>   3 # Nome do servidor na rede
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<astroo-> ja fizeste foi demasiadas linhas
<astroo-> ja podes falar acho
<samuel_111011> Desculpe, como faço para enviar todas as linhas de uma só vez?
<astroo-> a esta hora nao deve estar ca ninguem
<hggdh> samuel_111011: use pastebin
<hggdh> !pastebin | samuel_111011
<lubotu2> samuel_111011: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<samuel_111011> Verdade, como fui esquecer, faz um tempo que não uso IRC...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<samuel_111011> ciao?
<astroo-> ate
<samuel_111011> Ah sim, boa noite enão...
<astroo-> ate
<al4nc4ds> aedigital, ¢.¢
<al4nc4ds> delet_, o.O
<al4nc4ds> Al3xG0, ¬¬
<carlos__> Alô!
<carlos__> Testando se o IRC não morreu mesmo...!
<carlos__> Acho que morreu sim
<carlos__> Fui!
<aedigital> O_o
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<newbieee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23955913/ como monto esta particao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-10
<merlim> astroo-: e ae man
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<R00T3R> boa noite e tados
<Elfon> qual o programa pra upload de fotos no instagran pelo linux?
<R00T3R> Elfon: conheço pelo site WebbyGram nem custo redes sociais mas tive que fazer um trabalho para uma empresa acessei por ele
<R00T3R> Elfon: https://websta.me/tag/webbygram
<Elfon> R00T3R, vlw
<Elfon> vou verificar
<R00T3R> Elfon: ;)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-11
<R00T3R> Bom dia Pessoal . O Aedigital anda entrando no canal ?
<R00T3R> Al3xG0:
<R00T3R> opa bom dia posso pedir um favor
<D3llTr33> Bom dia
<R00T3R> boa tarde galera . porque a partir do ubuntu 14.04 a placa de rede não vem identificada mais como eth0 ou eth1   sempre com outros nome
<hggdh> R00T3R: systemd força o rename
<hggdh> R00T3R: veja, por exemplo, https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/Networking_Guide/ch-Consistent_Network_Device_Naming.html
<hggdh> R00T3R: ou, melhor, veja https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<R00T3R> hggdh, é eu vi alguns tutorias como mudar, mas queria entender o motivo achei estranho
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> R00T3R: o processo anterior deixava a desejar. Dependento da ordem pela qual os dispositivos eram descobertos, eth0 podia ser outra interface
<R00T3R> pois é mas era determidada pelo nr de interfaces ne
<hggdh> não
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-12
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-11
<broftkd> bom dia!
<broftkd> gostaria de alterar a mensagem de boas vindas do mutt assim que faço login no sistema
<broftkd> no caso aparece "You have mail", queria traduzir...
<broftkd> só que não sei onde o arquivo fica
<perboyre> boa noite
<perboyre> precisando de uma ajudinha aqui
<hggdh> faça a pergunta
<perboyre> como ativar a conexão wireless nesta versão do ubuntu?
<hggdh> bem, primeiro tens que dizer *qual* versão de Ubuntu
<perboyre> 14.4
<perboyre> 14.04
<hggdh> ao topo da tela, no lado direito temos um ícone de rede. Clicque nele, e opções para configurar vão aparecer
#ubuntu-br 2019-02-05
<MigraineGirl> O.o
#ubuntu-br 2019-02-07
<genesis_> oi
<genesis_> boa tarde
#ubuntu-br 2019-02-09
<marquezini> quem nesse canal é maior q 18 e trampa com ti?
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> ah. 'ti' é Tecnologia de Informaćão.
<hggdh> eu, por exemplo
<rdantas> Boa noite. Estou usando a versão 16.04, de uns tempos pra cá sumiu da barra superior os ícones do Dropbox e do status da Rede Wi-Fi. Já vasculhei as opções Gnome-Tweak-Tools e Unity tools e nada. Alguém saberia como voltar isso?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<rdantas> ok, obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-09
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
